# Name a Song From the Last Letter - Part 5!



## Risible

The Rules:



> just name a song from the last letter for example
> 
> help by the beatles so P would be the next title of the song


And this additional rule added in Part 3:



> The person naming the next song has the option of either using the infamous "E" or using the next letter to the left of the "E".


Here's the link to Part 4.

And the last song:



george83 said:


> The Thing That Should Not Be - Metallica
> 
> B or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Black Magic - Slayer

C


----------



## george83

Cats In The Cradle - Ugly Kid Joe

L or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Lazarus - Chimaira

S


----------



## george83

Save Tonight - Eagle Eye Cherry

T


----------



## Adamantoise

The Wretched Spawn - Cannibal Corpse

N


----------



## george83

Nazi Halo - Jack Off Jill

O


----------



## Adamantoise

Organ Harvest (The Anatomical Gift Act) - The County Medical Examiners

T


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Truly, Madly, Deeply - Savage Garden

Y


----------



## runningman

Your mother's got a penis - Goldie Lookin' Chain

S

(been waiting for a Y for ages  )


----------



## Adamantoise

Stronger Than Hate - Sepultura

E or T?


----------



## steely

Talk To You Later-The Tubes

R


----------



## runningman

Ridiculous Thoughts - The Cranberries

S


----------



## Adamantoise

S*** Eater - Autopsy

R


----------



## george83

Riot Radio - The Dead 60's

O


----------



## Adamantoise

On A Plain - Nirvana

N


----------



## george83

Nancy Boy - Placebo

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

You're The One For Me,Fatty - Morrisey

Y


----------



## george83

Adamantoise said:


> You're The One For Me,Fatty - Morrisey
> 
> Y



Bex is lying on the couch and says that I have to correct you on your spelling of MORRISSEY lo.

Yellow Submarine - The Beatles

N or E


----------



## Adamantoise

george83 said:


> Bex is lying on the couch and says that I have to correct you on your spelling of MORRISSEY lo.
> 
> Yellow Submarine - The Beatles
> 
> N or E



Ah,I see-All Apologies,my freind. 

Nomad - Sepultura

D


----------



## george83

Adamantoise said:


> Ah,I see-All Apologies,my freind.
> 
> Nomad - Sepultura
> 
> D



Don't apologise to me apologise to Bexy lol 

Dont make fun of daddys voice - Morrissey

C or E



I joke lol


----------



## Adamantoise

george83 said:


> Don't apologise to me apologise to Bexy lol
> 
> Dont make fun of daddys voice - Morrissey
> 
> C or E
> 
> 
> 
> I joke lol



Comatose - Chimaira

S or E?

Could you tell her I'm INCREDIBLY sorry?  I'm sure IF I KEEP USING CAPS LOCK,SHE'LL BE ABLE TO HEAR ME...


----------



## george83

Adamantoise said:


> Comatose - Chimaira
> 
> S or E?
> 
> Could you tell her I'm INCREDIBLY sorry?  I'm sure IF I KEEP USING CAPS LOCK,SHE'LL BE ABLE TO HEAR ME...



She says she still can't hear you 

Electric Eye- Judas Priest

Y or E


----------



## Adamantoise

george83 said:


> She says she still can't hear you
> 
> Electric Eye- Judas Priest
> 
> Y or E



Oh...dude,c'mon! Don't make me beg... :doh: 

Evil Eye - Fu Manchu

Y or E


----------



## swamptoad

Your Own Love - The Association


E or V


----------



## Adamantoise

Expand Function - Run Of Lava

N


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Nevermind - Nirvana

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Dead Embryonic Cells - Sepultura

S


----------



## Punkin1024

Shake Your Groove Thing - Peaches and Herb

G


----------



## Cleofatra_74

Go West - Pet Shop Boys


*T*


----------



## george83

Take A Look Around - Limp Bizkit

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Disasterpiece - Slipknot

C or E?


----------



## Punkin1024

Everybody Have Fun Tonight - Wang Chung

T


----------



## Esther

This Red Book - Pinback

K


----------



## Nas80

Kingston Town - UB 40

Next: "N"


----------



## george83

Nobody's Home - Avril Lavigne

M or E


----------



## runningman

Metal Mickey - Suede

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

You Can Have It All - Kaiser Chiefs

L


----------



## george83

Learn To Fly - Foo Fighters

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

You Mean I'm Not? - KoRn

T


----------



## runningman

Tomorrow - U2

W


----------



## Adamantoise

Where The Wild Things Are - Metallica

R or E?


----------



## runningman

Even better than the real thing - U2

G


----------



## george83

Gematria ( The Killing Name) - Slipknot

M or E


----------



## runningman

Mysterious Ways - U2

S


----------



## george83

Seven Nation Army - White Stripes

Y


----------



## runningman

You Don't - Tricky

T


----------



## george83

Teenage Dirtbag - Wheatus

G


----------



## runningman

Get back - Veruca Salt

K


----------



## george83

Kickapoo - Tenacious D

O


----------



## Adamantoise

Out Of Control - The Chemical Brothers

L


----------



## runningman

Lose Control - Ash

L again


----------



## Adamantoise

Leave You Far Behind - Lunatic Calm

D


----------



## george83

Dani California - Red Hot Chili Peppers

A


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye

Alternate Route to Vulcan Street - Super Furry Animals

T


----------



## Adamantoise

Tack - Decendants

K


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye

Keep the Cosmic Trigger Happy - Super Furry Animals

Y (not?)


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye

Keep the Cosmic Trigger Happy - Super Furry Animals

Y (not?)


----------



## runningman

You knows I loves you - Goldie Lookin' Chain

U


----------



## Adamantoise

Unguarded Instinct - Slayer

T


----------



## runningman

The only rhyme that bites - 808 state

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Strolling Astronomer - Fu Manchu 

R


----------



## runningman

Rejoice - U2

C or E


----------



## Adamantoise

C.I.U (Criminals In Uniform) - Sepultura

M


----------



## runningman

Monster - The Automatic

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Radio Freindly Unit Shifter - Nirvana

R again.


----------



## runningman

Rebellion (Lies) - Arcade Fire

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Smear Campaign - Napalm Death

N


----------



## runningman

No Surprises - Radiohead

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Siege Of Power - Napalm Death

R


----------



## Punkin1024

Rhiannon (Will You Ever Win) - Fleetwood Mac


N


----------



## swamptoad

Never Say Goodbye - Bon Jovi



E or Y


----------



## autopaint-1

End Of The World - Skeeter Davis

D


----------



## swamptoad

Disco Duck -- Rick Dees & His Cast Of Idiots



K


----------



## runningman

Kinky Afro - Happy Mondays

O


----------



## steely

One Fine Day-Carole King

Y


----------



## swamptoad

Yeah Yeah Yeah Song - The Flaming Lips



G


----------



## steely

Get Down Tonight-KC and the Sunshine Band

T


----------



## swamptoad

Taking Care Of Business - Bachman-Turner Overdrive



S


----------



## steely

Save The Last Dance For Me-The Drifters

M or E


----------



## swamptoad

Money For Nothing - Dire Straits

G


----------



## steely

Games Without Frontiers-Peter Gabriel

S


----------



## george83

Sgt Peppers Lonely Heart Club Band - The Beatles

D


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Devil with a Blue Dress On - Mitch Ryder And The Detroit Wheels

N


----------



## runningman

Nothing Like - Neds Atomic Dustbin

K or E


----------



## Punkin1024

Elusive Butterfly - Bob Lind

Y


----------



## runningman

Yeat's Grave - Cranberries

V or E


----------



## Punkin1024

Eternal Flame - The Bangles

M or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Mass Hypnosis - Sepultura

S


----------



## Punkin1024

School's Out - Alice Cooper

T


----------



## runningman

Transmission - Joy Division

N


----------



## george83

Nothing Else Matters - Metallica

S


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Sandman - Metallica

N


----------



## george83

Nice Guys Finish Last - Green Day

T


----------



## Adamantoise

Time Waits For No Slave - Napalm Death (Can't wait to get this one!)

E or V?


----------



## Punkin1024

Everybody's Out Of Town - B.J. Thomas

N


----------



## george83

No Prayer For The Dying - Iron Maiden

G


----------



## swamptoad

Get Back - The Beatles


K


----------



## george83

King Nothing - Metallica

G


----------



## Punkin1024

Get Outta My Dreams, Get Into My Car - Billy Ocean

R


----------



## george83

Run For The Hills - Iron Maiden

S


----------



## swamptoad

Skiddily Do - Leon Redbone


O


----------



## steely

Old Devil Moon-Frank Sinatra

N


----------



## george83

Na Na Na Na Naa - Kaiser Chiefs

A


----------



## Adamantoise

Arise - Sepultura

E or S?


----------



## Punkin1024

Easy Lover - Philip Bailey with Phil Collins


R


----------



## Adamantoise

Raise The Hammer - Hammerfall

R again


----------



## Punkin1024

Rain Dance - The Guess Who

C or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Cool Jerk - The Capitols

K


----------



## steely

King Of The World-Steely Dan

D


----------



## Punkin1024

Dancing Queen - Abba

N


----------



## george83

Not Now - Blink 182

W


----------



## Punkin1024

Walk Like An Egyptian - The Bangles


N


----------



## Tanuki

New, New Minglewood Blues - Grateful Dead

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Sonne - Rammstein

E or N?


----------



## runningman

New Amusements - Gene

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Spellcraft And Heathendom - Behemoth

M


----------



## Punkin1024

Make It With You - Bread 

U


----------



## Adamantoise

Uncle Sam - Madness

M


----------



## Punkin1024

Mamma Mia - Abba

A


----------



## Adamantoise

Abigor - Cryptopsy

R


----------



## Punkin1024

Rain On The Roof - The Lovin' Spoonful


F


----------



## Adamantoise

Fight - GWAR

T


----------



## Punkin1024

Taste Of Honey - Herb Alpert and The Tijuana Brass

Y


----------



## swamptoad

You Can Take It With You - The Lemonheads


U


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Understanding - Xscape

G


----------



## Punkin1024

Gloria - Laura Branigan

A


----------



## BrownEyedChica

All Summer Long - Kid Rock

G


----------



## Punkin1024

Go Your Own Way - Fleetwood Mac


Y


----------



## swamptoad

Punkin1024 said:


> Go Your Own Way - Fleetwood Mac
> 
> 
> Y




back to Y :doh: (i had that earlier .. and actually thought the very same song that you just posted ... but it didn't start as You Can Go Your Own Way ... it was just Go Your Own Way ... heh. )



Yellow - Coldplay



W


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Without Me - Eminem

M or E


----------



## Cleofatra_74

Echo Beach - Martha & the Muffins


*H*


----------



## Adamantoise

Here Is Pure Hatred - Zuul FX

D


----------



## Punkin1024

Devil Woman - Marty Robbins

N


----------



## Scorsese86

Neighborhood Bully - Bob Dylan

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

You're Crazy - Guns N' Roses

Y again...sorry.


----------



## Punkin1024

You Can't Roller Skate In A Buffalo Herd - Roger Miller

D


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Detangler - Nickelback

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Reticence - End Of Level Boss

E or C?


----------



## Punkin1024

Everything I Own - Bread

N


----------



## Adamantoise

No Easy Way Out - Ozzy Osbourne

T


----------



## Punkin1024

Temptation Eyes - The Grass Roots

S


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Soul Of A Sailor - Kenny Chesney 

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Revel In Flesh - Entombed

H


----------



## Punkin1024

Hand Me Down World - The Guess Who 

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Desire - Slayer

E or R?


----------



## Punkin1024

Every Breath You Take - The Police

E or K


----------



## Adamantoise

Kick Out The Jams - Rage Against The Machine

S


----------



## george83

Shacklers Revenge - Guns N Roses

G or E


----------



## Punkin1024

Everyday America - Sugarland

A


----------



## DeniseW

After The Glitter Fades Stevie Nicks

S


----------



## Punkin1024

Shuttin Down Detroit - John Rich

T


----------



## Adamantoise

The Salaminizer - GWAR

R


----------



## Punkin1024

Ragged As The Road  Reckless Kelly

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Drain You - Nirvana

U


----------



## Punkin1024

Una Mas Cerveza - Tommy Alverson

A


----------



## Adamantoise

Always Will Be - Hammerfall

B or E?

How are you,Punkin?


----------



## Punkin1024

Everything Is Beautiful - Ray Stevens

L

I'm lovely!! It's raining - yes! How are you Tom?


----------



## Adamantoise

Letter From The Scallop Boat - GWAR

T

Not to bad,thank you.


----------



## Punkin1024

Then - Brad Paisley 

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Nothing Gets Nothing - American Head Charge

G


----------



## Punkin1024

Get Down Tonight - KC and The Sunshine Band

T


----------



## Victim

Time is the Avenger - Dark Moor

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Romeo and Juliet - Dire Straits

t


----------



## Gingembre

The Chamber - Last Shadow Puppets

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Renegades Of Funk - Rage Against The Machine

K


----------



## Punkin1024

Kiss Me In The Dark - Randy Rogers Band

K


----------



## Adamantoise

Kon-Tiki - The Shadows (Awesome band!!!)

I


----------



## Punkin1024

I Believe I Can Fly - R. Kelly 

Y


----------



## Scorsese86

You're Gonna Kill That Girl - Ramones

L


----------



## Victim

Lightning Rod - The Offspring

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Dying - Obituary 

G


----------



## Punkin1024

Gimme All Your Lovin - ZZ Top 


N


----------



## Adamantoise

Nine Steps - Decapitated

S


----------



## Punkin1024

Sailing - Christopher Cross

G


----------



## Scorsese86

Girls in Their Summer Clothes - Bruce Springsteen

Next - S


----------



## Adamantoise

Septic Schizo - Sepultura

O


----------



## Punkin1024

Old Fashioned Love Song - Three Dog Night

G


----------



## Adamantoise

General Of The Midfield - Midfield General

D


----------



## swamptoad

Dimension Seven - The Wipers


N


----------



## Punkin1024

Never Let Her Go - David Gates

O


----------



## swamptoad

Orange Crate Art - Brian Wilson


T


----------



## Punkin1024

Take The Long Way Home - Supertramp

M or E


----------



## swamptoad

Mark Of The Mole - The Residents


E or L


----------



## Punkin1024

Lady Willpower - Gary Puckett and The Union Gap

R


----------



## swamptoad

Right Before Your Eyes - America


S


----------



## Punkin1024

Smoke Gets In Your Eyes - The Platters

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Sarcastic Existence - Sepultura

C or E?


----------



## Victim

Charisma - KISS.

M or A


----------



## Adamantoise

Apache - The Shadows

E or H?


----------



## Punkin1024

Escape (The Pina Colada Song)...Rupert Holmes

G


----------



## ToniTails

GhostBusters- ray parker jr

S


----------



## Cleofatra_74

Stand by Me - Ben E King


*E or M*


----------



## ToniTails

My Immortal - Evanescence

L


----------



## Adamantoise

Love Island - FatboySlim

D


----------



## ToniTails

Desperado - the eagles

O


----------



## Punkin1024

On Broadway - George Benson 

Y


----------



## ToniTails

Y.M.C.A. - the village people


A


----------



## Adamantoise

Amped - Freq Nasty

D


----------



## Punkin1024

Daniel - Elton John

L


----------



## MatthewB

Layla -- Derek and the Dominoes 

A


----------



## ToniTails

Amazing Grace - John Newton (thank god for google!)

G


----------



## Adamantoise

Chopped In Half - Obituary

F


----------



## ssbwjedisweetheart

Fat bottomed girls- Queen

S


----------



## ToniTails

Soul Man- the blues brothers

N


----------



## Punkin1024

Night Fever - Bee Gees

R


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

rock this town-stray cats

n


----------



## Punkin1024

Night Moves - Bob Seger

S


----------



## ToniTails

Say my Name - Destiny's Child

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Mope - The Bloodhound Gang

E or P?


----------



## ToniTails

Pretty Woman - Roy Orbison

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Never Tell No Lie - Crackjaw

E or I?


----------



## ToniTails

I will Always Love You- Dolly or Whitney - take ur pick

U


----------



## Adamantoise

U Ain't S**t - GWAR

T


----------



## ToniTails

Tainted Love- Soft Cell

E


----------



## Punkin1024

Elvira - The Oak Ridge Boys

A


----------



## ToniTails

Adam's Song- Blink 182


----------



## Adamantoise

Genie With The Light Brown Lamp - The Shadows 

P


----------



## Punkin1024

Paloma Blanca - The George Baker Selection

A


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

animal i've become -3 days grace

m or e


----------



## BullseyeB

Mexico- James Taylor


----------



## thejuicyone

BullseyeB said:


> Mexico- James Taylor



I guess I'm sticking with M...

Margaritaville - Jimmy Buffett 

Ohhh Idk B


----------



## Adamantoise

thejuicyone said:


> I guess I'm sticking with M...
> 
> Margaritaville - Jimmy Buffett
> 
> Ohhh Idk B



Oops! 

Mexic*o* - James Taylor 

Next Letter - O

^_^;


----------



## BullseyeB

O

On A Clear Day---Barbara Streisand

Next Letter Y


----------



## Punkin1024

Yes We Can Can - The Pointer Sisters

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Natural Born Killaz - N.W.A

Z >_<


----------



## BullseyeB

Zoo Station by U2

Next up N


----------



## Punkin1024

Nobody But Me - Blake Shelton

M or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Mission To The Moog - Indian Rope Man

G


----------



## Punkin1024

Good Luck Charm - Elvis Presley

M


----------



## Adamantoise

Magna Cum Nada - The Bloodhound Gang

A


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

my band -d12

d


----------



## Adamantoise

Dance With Me Tonight - Dexter Wansel

T


----------



## Punkin1024

Achy Breaky Heart - Billy Ray Cyrus

T

Woohoo! We're all posting at the same time!

Tonight's Not The Night - Randy Rogers Band

T


----------



## Adamantoise

The Tree - Ironwood (Awesome song)

E or...E?


----------



## Punkin1024

Emotion - Samantha Sang


N


----------



## Adamantoise

No Rest For The Wicked - The Bloodhound Gang

D

I apologise for the last song-I think the band's changed the lyrics and called it something else...confusing.


----------



## Punkin1024

Don't Stop - Fleetwood Mac

P


No need to apologize!


----------



## Adamantoise

Penguin Attack - GWAR

K 

Thanks,Punkin.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

knock-down-drag-out -weezer

t...again!


----------



## Adamantoise

The Prince - Madness

C or E?


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

crawling in my skin-linkin park

n


----------



## MatthewB

New York, New York - Frank Sinatra 

K


----------



## Punkin1024

Knowing Me, Knowing You - Abba

U


----------



## BullseyeB

Unforgettable---Nat King Cole

E or L


----------



## Adamantoise

Lithium - Nirvana

M


----------



## BullseyeB

My Sharona By The Knack

A


----------



## Adamantoise

BullseyeB said:


> *My Sharona By The Knack*
> 
> A



This song is sooooo cool...one of my faves! 

Ali Baba - John Holt

A again.


----------



## swamptoad

Again - Alice In Chains


N


----------



## Adamantoise

No Raise,No Praise - Derrick Morgan

E or S?


----------



## Tanuki

Electric Feel - MGMT

L


----------



## Adamantoise

Look To Your Orb For The Warning - Monster Magnet (featured in 'The Matrix' soundtrack). \m/

G


----------



## autopaint-1

Going in Circles - Friends Of Distinction


S


----------



## Adamantoise

Smoke Machine - X-press 2

N or E?


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

every time we touch-cascada

h


----------



## Punkin1024

He Ain't Heavy, He's My Brother - The Hollies

R


----------



## BMOC

Rikki, Don't Lose That Number- Steely Dan

R


----------



## Tanuki

Rosetta Stoned - Tool

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Du Hast - Rammstein \m/

T!


----------



## BullseyeB

Take Me Out To The Ballgame----Every baseball fan in America!

M or E


----------



## Adamantoise

My House - Phil Kieran

S or E??


----------



## Punkin1024

Eleanor Rigby - The Beatles

Y


----------



## nykspree8

You fight me - Breaking Benjamin

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Eighth Lock - GWAR

K


----------



## BullseyeB

Kokomo by The Beach Boys

O


----------



## Adamantoise

Our Pain Is Their Power - Napalm Death

R

'ello BullseyeB.


----------



## BullseyeB

Rawhide!!!! Theme Show...I don't know who wrote it!

D or E

Right back at 'cha, Adamantoise!


----------



## Adamantoise

Despoilment Of Origin - Sarpanitum

N


----------



## Punkin1024

Nobody Does It Better - Carly Simon

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Road To Nowhere - Ozzy Osbourne

E or R?


----------



## Punkin1024

End Of The Innocence - Don Henley

C or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Circles - Adam F

S


----------



## BullseyeB

Sweet Baby James by James Taylor!!!

E or S


----------



## Punkin1024

Sky High - Jigsaw 

H


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

handlebars-flobots

s


----------



## BullseyeB

Singin' In the Rain sung by Gene Kelly

N


----------



## Punkin1024

No Place That Far - Sara Evans

R


----------



## nykspree8

Reptile - NIN - my fav NIN song EVER 

L


----------



## thejuicyone

Reptile = E

Everything - Michael Buble

G


----------



## Punkin1024

Girls Just Want To Have Fun - Cyndi Lauper

N


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

nothing compares 2u-sinead o'conner

u


----------



## Punkin1024

Un-Break My Heart - Toni Braxton

T


----------



## BullseyeB

The Wheels on the Bus sung by kids everywhere...big and small

S


----------



## BMOC

Stuck in the Middle with You- Steeler's Wheel

U


----------



## BullseyeB

Unforgettable Nat King Cole 

E


----------



## deepreflection

Early in The Morning - Van Morrison

G


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

groove is in the heart-dee lite

t


----------



## Punkin1024

These Dreams - Heart 

S


----------



## MatthewB

Stardust - Hoagy Carmichael

T


----------



## Punkin1024

These Days  Rascal Flatts


S


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

smooth criminal-alien ant farm

l


----------



## Esther

Love is Paranoid - Distillers

D


----------



## Punkin1024

Diamond Girl - Seals & Crofts

L


----------



## BullseyeB

Love is a Many Splenored Thing Frank Sinatra (My Dad's favorite song)

G


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

great escape-boys like girls

p or e


----------



## steely

Enter Sandman- Metallica

N


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

never gonna give you up! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmPmIJyi0sc


p


----------



## Esther

Pleasure Seekers - The Bronx

S


----------



## BullseyeB

Stormy Weather by Billie Holliday Sung by Lena Horne

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Reach And Touch - American Head Charge

H


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Halo- Beyonce


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Halo- Beyonce

O


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Sorry that posted twice...My internet messed up...


----------



## Adamantoise

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Sorry that posted twice...My internet messed up...



It's alright. 

Original Prankster - The Offspring

R


----------



## Esther

Rebellious Palpitations - Spinnerette

S


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Esther said:


> Rebellious Palpitations - Spinnerette
> 
> S


She will always be a broken girl by She Wants Revenge

LOL Love the Rep comment!

N


----------



## Little Rock

Night Pat Murphy Died by Great Big Sea

D


----------



## BMOC

Don't Stop Till You Get Enough- Michael Jackson (R.I.P.)

H


----------



## george83

Heart Shaped Box - Nirvana

X


----------



## moby-jones

X - by X Japan

last letter: X


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

x amount of words-blue october

s


----------



## Tanuki

Surrounded - Dream Theater

D


----------



## mel

Don't Stop Believing by Journey 

Y


----------



## Punkin1024

You Made Me Believe In Magic - Bay City Rollers 

C


----------



## george83

Can I Play With Madness - Iron Maiden

S


----------



## Little Rock

Strawberry Fields by the Beatles

S


----------



## Punkin1024

Songs About Rain - Gary Allen

N


----------



## BrownEyedChica

No Air - Jordin Sparks

R


----------



## Punkin1024

Remember When - Alan Jackson

N


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Nice and Slow - Usher

W


----------



## Punkin1024

Wasted - Carrie Underwood

D


----------



## OrnateGenius

Devil went to Georgia or is it Jamaica lol

z


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

ziggy stardust -david bowie

t


----------



## Adamantoise

The Code Is Red...Long Live The Code - Napalm Death

E or D?


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Driving Myself Insane - Frankie J

N or E


----------



## BullseyeB

Night Moves by Bob Seger

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Set Speed - DJ Krust

D


----------



## mel

Dream a little dream of me

E


----------



## Punkin1024

Even Now - Barry Manilow

W


----------



## moby-jones

We are the champions - Queen

Next letter: S


----------



## BMOC

Smooth Criminal- Michael Jackson

L


----------



## BullseyeB

Lola by The Kinks

A


----------



## Esther

All Babes are Wolves - Spinnerette

S


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Stormy Weather - The Pixies

R


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

rock me amadeus-falco

s


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Sentimental - Deborah Cox

L


----------



## Tanuki

Leash - Pearl Jam

H


----------



## Punkin1024

Harden My Heart - Quarterflash

T


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

tainted love-soft cell

v or e


----------



## Punkin1024

Every Little Kiss - Bruce Hornsby

S


----------



## BMOC

Sugar Daddy- Jackson 5

Y


----------



## george83

Yesterdays - Guns N Roses

S


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Script For A Jester's Tear - Marillion

R


----------



## Tanuki

Rise and Fall - The Agonist

L


----------



## Adamantoise

Left To Die - Death

I or E?


----------



## Punkin1024

Everytime You Go Away - Paul Young

Y


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

you really got me-the kinks

m or e


----------



## thejuicyone

Mrs. Robinson - Simon and Garfunkel

N


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

never gonna get it-en vogue

t


----------



## Punkin1024

These Eyes - The Guess Who 

S


----------



## BullseyeB

Sunshine on My Shoulders By John Denver

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Song For Shelter - FatboySlim

R


----------



## george83

Run To The Hills - Iron Maiden

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Savage - The Shadows

E or G?


----------



## blueeyedevie

Enter Sandman by Metallica
N


----------



## george83

Never Forget - Take That

T


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

That's Not My Name - The Ting Tings

E


----------



## Punkin1024

Eight Days A Week - The Beatles

K


----------



## Adamantoise

Klopjob - AFX

B


----------



## Esther

Boyscout'n - Menomena

N


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

new kid in town-the eagles

n again


----------



## thejuicyone

Not Myself - John Mayer

F


----------



## Punkin1024

Fly Away - John Denver

Y


----------



## mel

Yertle The Turtle - Red Hot Chili Peppers

S


----------



## Punkin1024

Sister Golden Hair - America

R


----------



## BullseyeB

Running on Empty by Jackson Browne

Y


----------



## Deven

Yes Please - Muse


E


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

everybody wants to rule the world-tears for fears

d


----------



## Tanuki

Devil in Jersey City - Coheed And Cambria

Y


----------



## george83

You Shook Me All Night Long - AC/DC

G


----------



## mel

Goonies R Good Enough - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## steely

Hallelujah- Leonard Cohen

H


----------



## Punkin1024

Hearts Against The Wind - Diamond Rio

D


----------



## george83

Dungeness - Athlete

S


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

she bangs-ricky martin

s again!


----------



## steely

Sweet Baby James-James Taylor

S again


----------



## Punkin1024

She's Like The Wind - Patrick Swayze 

D


----------



## swamptoad

ahhhh cool ... I like that song, Punkin! great singing voice.



Domino - Van Morrison



O


----------



## BullseyeB

Oklahoma! Rodgers and Hammerstein?

A


----------



## Adamantoise

Abandon All Hope - Dying Fetus

E or P?


----------



## george83

Papa Don't Preach - Madonna

H


----------



## Adamantoise

Hung And Bled - Cannibal Corpse

D


----------



## george83

Dont Take Your Guns To Town - Johnny Cash

N


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Nemo - Nightwish

O


----------



## george83

Ouch - Be Your Own Pet

H


----------



## Adamantoise

Human Garbage - Napalm Death

E or G?


----------



## george83

Earth Song - Michael Jackson

G


----------



## Adamantoise

General Of The Midfield - Midfield General

D


----------



## george83

Devils Island - Megadeth

D


----------



## mel

Do I Make You Proud - Taylor Hicks


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

diary of jane-breaking benjamin

n or e


----------



## Punkin1024

Eres Tu (Touch The Wind) - Mocedades

U or D ?


----------



## Tanuki

Unsilent Storms in the North Abyss - Immortal

S


----------



## mel

Summer Of '69 - Bryan Adams


----------



## Tanuki

99% I LOVE YOU - Hironobu Kageyama

U


----------



## Deven

Undertow - Tool

W


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

What A Day For A Daydream - Lovin' Spoonful

M


----------



## Esther

Must've Run All Day - Glassjaw

Y


----------



## BullseyeB

Y.M.C.A. By the Village People

A


----------



## Adamantoise

BullseyeB said:


> Y.M.C.A. By the Village People
> 
> A



A Lap Dance Is So Much Better When the Stripper Is Crying - The Bloodhound Gang

G


----------



## george83

Ghostbusters - Ray Parker Jr

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Street Killer - Black Bleeding

R


----------



## george83

Roller Coaster - blink 182

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Rock 'n' Roll Rebel - Ozzy Osbourne

L


----------



## Punkin1024

Little Bitty - Alan Jackson

Y


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

you can't hurry love-the supremes

v or e


----------



## mel

Valley - Jethro Tull


----------



## BullseyeB

Yesterday Once More - The Carpenters

E


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Ecce mundi gaudium - Mediæval Bæbes

M


----------



## BullseyeB

Mandy - Barry Manilow

Y


----------



## Esther

Young Girl - Distillers

L


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Let's Make Love And Listen To Death From Above - CSS

E


----------



## BullseyeB

Ebony and Ivory -- McCartney and Wonder

R or Y


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

your body is a wonderland-john mayer

d


----------



## Punkin1024

Dead Skunk - Loudon Wainwright III

K


----------



## BullseyeB

Karma Chameleon - Culture Club

N


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

njósnavélin - sigur rós

N


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Neon Moon - Brooks and Dunn

N


----------



## SweetNYLady

Not A Moment Too Soon -- Tim McGraw

N (again, hehe)


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Nobody's Supposed to be Here - Deborah Cox

R or E


----------



## SweetNYLady

Run -- George Strait

I'm so sorry to do it again to you all.... but it's "N" again....


----------



## BrownEyedChica

(LOL its okay!)

Nothing is this World - Keke Wyatt ft. Avant

D


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Daddy Cool - Placebo (after Boney M)

L


----------



## BullseyeB

Love Me Tender - Elvis 

R


----------



## Punkin1024

Round That Bend - Great Divide 


D


----------



## NoraBadora

Digital Bath - Deftones

A


----------



## Wagimawr

Ain't That Peculiar - Marvin Gaye

R


----------



## george83

Rock N Roll Highschool - Ramones

L


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Letter to Me - Brad Paisley

M or E


----------



## Punkin1024

Everyday - Rascal Flatts

Y


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Your Man - Josh Turner

N


----------



## BullseyeB

Never Can Say Goodbye - Jackson 5

E


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Every Mile a Memory - Dierks Bentley

Y


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

You'll Always Find Me in the Kitchen at Parties - Jona Lewie

S


----------



## Christina416

Supernaut - Black Sabbath

T


----------



## pdesil071189

_Take Me To The River - Talking Heads_

*R*


----------



## george83

Turtle Power - Partners in Kryme

R


----------



## joh

Roots, Rock Reggae - Bob Marley

*A*


----------



## pdesil071189

*Runnin' Down a Dream* - _Tom Petty & The Heart Breakers_ (F_ull Moon Feve_r)

*M*


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

memories-sung by elaine paige in 'cats' the broadway musical

s


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Somebody Like You - Keith Urban

U


----------



## pdesil071189

Under The Bridge - The Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Punkin1024

Even The Nights Are Better - Air Supply


----------



## KnottyOne

Running - Jason Mraz


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Gallery - Mario Vazquez

Y


----------



## pdesil071189

You Dont Know How It Feels - Tom Petty


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Shiftwork - Kenny Chesney

K


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Kidnap the Sandy Claws - Paul Reubens, Catherine O'Hara And Danny Elfman

S


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Someone to Love - Jon B. 

V or E


----------



## pdesil071189

Everyday Is a Winding Road - Sheryl Crow


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Danger! High Voltage - Electric Six

E


----------



## pdesil071189

Enter Sandman - Metallica


----------



## Punkin1024

Nothing's Gonna Stop Us Now - Starship

W


----------



## pdesil071189

Walkin' on the sun - Smash Mouth


----------



## george83

New World Order - Megadeth

R


----------



## pdesil071189

Runnin' Down a Dream - Tom Petty & The Hearbreakers


----------



## Adamantoise

More Than Words - Extreme

S


----------



## Cleofatra_74

Showdown - The Black Eyed Peas


*N*


----------



## Punkin1024

Never My Love - The Association

V or E


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Virginia Plain - Roxy Music

N


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Never Make a Promise - Dru Hill

S or E


----------



## Cleofatra_74

Standing On The Shore - Empire Of The Sun

*E or R*


----------



## Tanuki

Roman Land - Falkenbach

D


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Da Ya Think I'm Sexy? - Rod Stewart

Y


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Your Man - Josh Turner

N


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

no one is to blame-howard jones

m or e


----------



## SweetNYLady

Manic Monday -- The Bangles

Y


----------



## italianmike21

You Are The Sunshine of My Life- Stevie Wonder
E


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Embarrassment - Madness

T


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Thats Why I'm Here - Kenny Chesney

R or E


----------



## SweetNYLady

Everyday I Write the Book -- Elvis Costello

K


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Kentucky Woman - Deep Purple

N


----------



## SweetNYLady

none other than...
New York, New York -- Ol' Blue Eyes, Frank Sinatra!

K


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

karma chameleon-culture club

n


----------



## Tanuki

Nostalgia In Stereo - Davenport Cabinet

O


----------



## Adamantoise

T-Bear said:


> Nostalgia In Stereo - Davenport Cabinet
> 
> O



Odyssey Through Torment (The Path to Ruin) - Detrimentum

N


----------



## Punkin1024

Nobody But Me - Blake Shelton

M or E


----------



## Tanuki

El Ciervo Vulnerado - The Mars Volta

O (Again, Sorry hehe)


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

o.p.p. -naughty by nature

p


----------



## Punkin1024

Perfect World - Huey Lewis and The News

D


----------



## Tanuki

Dirty Work - Steely Dan

K


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

King - Belly

G


----------



## Adamantoise

BigFriendlyDave said:


> King - Belly
> 
> G



Ghosts Of War - Slayer

R :bow:


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

running up that hill-kate bush

l


----------



## SweetNYLady

Let Me Be Myself -- 3 Doors Down

F


----------



## Punkin1024

Feelin'Stronger Every Day - Chicago

Y


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

year of the cat-al stewart

t


----------



## Esther

This is the End - SNFU

D


----------



## Punkin1024

Daydream Believer - The Monkees

R


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Relax - Frankie Goes To Hollywood

X


----------



## Tanuki

Xeper - Vader

R


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

respect-aretha franklin

t


----------



## george83

The Country Song - blink-182

G


----------



## Punkin1024

Georgia On My Mind - Ray Charles

D


----------



## george83

Dick Lips - blink-182

S


----------



## Punkin1024

Sailing - Christopher Cross 

G


----------



## george83

Get Ready - Bon Jovi

Y


----------



## pdesil071189

You're Time Is Gonna Come - Led Zeppelin


----------



## swamptoad

My Love - Justin Timberlake


E or V


----------



## pdesil071189

Enter Sandman - Metallica


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

nessun dorma-the paul potts version...britain does have talent!

a


----------



## Adamantoise

bobbleheaddoll said:


> nessun dorma-the paul potts version...britain does have talent!
> 
> a



Alienation Feeds Existence - Gallery Of Darkness

C or E?

I LOVE Nessun Dorma.


----------



## george83

Circus - Britney Spears

S


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

stay-shakespear sister

y


----------



## george83

You See Me Crying - Aerosmith

G


----------



## Punkin1024

Girls Just Want To Have Fun - Cyndi Lauper

N


----------



## Tanuki

Nordic Feast - Korpiklaani

T


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

toy soldiers-markita

s


----------



## Adamantoise

Scum - Napalm Death

M


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

Macho Man-The Village People

n


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

National Express - The Divine Comedy
"Take the National Express, when you're lifes in a mess, it'll make you smile"

S


----------



## george83

Strange Kind Of Woman - Deep Purple

N


----------



## Esther

Nausea - Beck

A


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

argue-matchbox 20

u or e


----------



## Punkin1024

Endless Summer Nights - Richard Marx 

S


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Streets of London - Ralph McTell

N


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

nine in the afternoon-panic at the disco

n...again!


----------



## george83

Not Ready Yet - Eels

T


----------



## swamptoad

Trippin' On A Paper Heart - Stone Temple Pilots




T


----------



## george83

Two Seater - Bowling For Soup

R


----------



## swamptoad

Rusty Cage - Soundgarden




E or G


----------



## george83

Everybodys Fool - Evanescence

L


----------



## swamptoad

Lounge Act - Nirvana


T


----------



## george83

The Last Song I'm Wasting on You - Evanescence

U


----------



## Tanuki

Unblessed Be - Xasthur

B - E


----------



## swamptoad

Benny And The Jets - Elton John or (Biz Markie version)



S


----------



## Adamantoise

Stay (In The Honeytree) - Space Raiders

E


----------



## swamptoad

Ed Is Dead - The Pixies



D


----------



## george83

Dont make fun of daddys voice - Morrissey

C or E


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

gosh george i wish i could rep ya for that!!! lol!!!

copacabana! it's barry baby! :wubu:

a


----------



## george83

asshole - gene simmons

L or E


----------



## BullseyeB

Easter Parade - by Fred Astaire

E or D


----------



## swamptoad

Don't Stop Believing - Journey





G


----------



## Tanuki

Greatest Story Ever Told - Bob Weir

D


----------



## Punkin1024

Delta Dawn - Helen Reddy

N


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

new york city rhythm -barry manilow

m


----------



## george83

My Hero - Foo Fighters

O


----------



## Punkin1024

Only The Lonely - Roy Orbison 

Y


----------



## george83

You Aint Got A Hold On Me - AC/DC

M or E


----------



## swamptoad

Epic - Faith No More



C


----------



## Tanuki

Crystal Ammunition - Wolves in the Throne Room

N


----------



## swamptoad

Nobody Told Me - John Lennon


E or M


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

miss murder- afi

r


----------



## swamptoad

Run On - Moby


N


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

not gonna get us-tatu

s


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Sweet Thing - Keith Urban

G


----------



## Punkin1024

Good Time - Alan Jackson

E or M


----------



## Adamantoise

Mauled To Death - Autopsy

H


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

hungry like the wolf-duran duran 

to this day john taylor still makes me swoon...:wubu:

f!


----------



## george83

Frogs - Alice In Chains

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Smoking In The Boys Room - Brownsville Station

M!


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

mack the knife-bobby darin 
the song that makes you root for the bad guy 



f or e


----------



## Cleofatra_74

Everybody Hurts - REM

*S*


----------



## Tanuki

Sign in Stranger - Steely Dan

R


----------



## Cleofatra_74

Runaway Train - Collective Soul

*N*


----------



## Adamantoise

Noels' House Party - The Midfield General

Y


----------



## Cleofatra_74

Your Body Is A Wonderland - John Mayer

*D*


----------



## Adamantoise

Dumb - Nirvana

B


----------



## Cleofatra_74

Black Fingernails Red Wine - Eskimo Joe

*E or N*


----------



## Adamantoise

Cleofatra_74 said:


> Black Fingernails Red Wine - Eskimo Joe
> 
> *E or N*



Everything Starts With A F**k - Alec Empire

K


----------



## george83

King Nothing - Metallica

G


----------



## Cleofatra_74

Girls On Film - Duran Duran


*M*


----------



## Adamantoise

Cleofatra_74 said:


> Girls On Film - Duran Duran
> 
> 
> *M*



Maniac - G.B.H.

C


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

solsbury hill-peter gabriel

l


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Love The Way You Love Me-PussyCatDolls

E


----------



## swamptoad

Every Breath You Take - The Police


E or K


----------



## Adamantoise

Kids In America - The Bloodhound Gang

A


----------



## swamptoad

Autumn Leaves - Johnny Mercer




S


----------



## Adamantoise

swamptoad said:


> Autumn Leaves - Johnny Mercer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S



Self Destruct - G.B.H.

T


----------



## Tanuki

Transfiguration - Aghora

N


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

numb -linkin park

b


----------



## george83

Bury Me Where I Fall - 36 Crazy Fists

L


----------



## northwestbbw

Love you Madly- Cake 

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

Yummy Down On This - The Bloodhound Gang

S


----------



## george83

Shut Up And Smile - Bowling For Soup

L or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Everything's Cool - Lit

L


----------



## Inhibited

Liar - Eskimo Joe

P


----------



## Adamantoise

Primitive Future - Sepultura

E or R?


----------



## Nas80

Redemption - RMB

Next: N


----------



## Adamantoise

Nephthys - Bard Of Yuggoth

S


----------



## Punkin1024

Saturday In The Park - Chicago

K


----------



## Adamantoise

Punkin1024 said:


> Saturday In The Park - Chicago
> 
> K



Keep The Flame Burning - Hammerfall

G


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

get busy living or get busy dying-fall out boy

g again!


----------



## Adamantoise

Give Me My Anger Back - Psychedeliasmith

K


----------



## dynomite_gurl

Kryptonite--- 3 Doors Down


E


----------



## Inhibited

Election - Eskimo Joe


----------



## Fonzy

Nur Ein Wort - Wir Sind Helden

T


----------



## dynomite_gurl

Time to Pretend -MGMT

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Dupplin Moor - Alba Gu Brath

R


----------



## dynomite_gurl

Rock n' Roll Train- ACDC

N


----------



## Adamantoise

dynomite_gurl said:


> Rock n' Roll Train- ACDC
> 
> N



No Survivors - G.B.H

S


----------



## dynomite_gurl

Dakota- Stereophonics


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

at last -etta james

t


----------



## Punkin1024

Tonight, Tonight, Tonight - Genesis 

T


----------



## dynomite_gurl

Talk you down---The Script

N


----------



## Adamantoise

No Diggity - Dopeskillz

Y


----------



## dynomite_gurl

Yes---LMFAO

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Spinal Extractions - Autopsy

S again.


----------



## dynomite_gurl

Sitting, Waiting, Wishing --Jack Johnson

G


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

grow old along with me -john lennon

m or e


----------



## Scorsese86

Early Morning - a-ha

G


----------



## Fonzy

Guilty - Yann Tiersen

Y


----------



## dynomite_gurl

You don't know me--Ben Folds

E


----------



## Fonzy

Echelon - 30 Seconds to Mars

N


----------



## dynomite_gurl

Naive--The Kooks

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Village People Of The Damned - Gorerotted

D


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

disturbia-rihanna

a


----------



## dynomite_gurl

Australia---The Shins

A again


----------



## LovelyLiz

Angel Mine - Cowboy Junkies

E


----------



## Inhibited

Electric Feel - MGMT	
A


----------



## Wagimawr

And I Love Her - The Beatles

R


----------



## Inhibited

Rhiannon - Fleetwood Mac

Q


----------



## Fonzy

Qué Onda Guero - Beck

O


----------



## Linda

Fonzy said:


> Qué Onda Guero - Beck
> 
> O



One-Metallica

N or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Linda said:


> One-Metallica
> 
> N or E



Endless Apocalypse - GWAR

E or S?


----------



## dynomite_gurl

Sex on Fire--Kings of Leon

E


----------



## Adamantoise

dynomite_gurl said:


> Sex on Fire--Kings of Leon
> 
> E



England Belongs To Me - Cock Sparrer

E or M?


----------



## Linda

Adamantoise said:


> England Belongs To Me - Cock Sparrer
> 
> E or M?



Everything about You- Ugly Kid Joe

U


----------



## Adamantoise

Linda said:


> Everything about You- Ugly Kid Joe
> 
> U



Unquestionable Presence - Atheist

e or c


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

everybody knows -leonard cohen

s


----------



## Adamantoise

bobbleheaddoll said:


> everybody knows -leonard cohen
> 
> s



Still Got The Blues - Gary Moore (_Another_ one of my favorite songs ever...)

S again!


----------



## Linda

Adamantoise said:


> S again!



Semi-Charmed Life- Third Eye Blind


E


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

empty garden -elton john

n


----------



## LovelyLiz

Nugget - Cake

T


----------



## dynomite_gurl

This side--Nickel Creek

E


----------



## Punkin1024

Every Little Kiss - Bruce Hornsby

S


----------



## cityslicker

End of Days- Bullet for my Valentine

S


----------



## cityslicker

Oops I guess I was too slow 

S.A.T.O. - Ozzy Osbourne

O


----------



## Inhibited

On Call ..... Kings of Leon

Z


----------



## MatthewB

Zip-A-Dee-Doo-Dah -- James Baskett

H


----------



## Inhibited

How To Save A Life ... The Fray	

D


----------



## MatthewB

Don't Fear the Reaper -- Blue Oyster Cult

R


----------



## Inhibited

Revelry .... Kings Of Leon

C


----------



## MatthewB

Country Road -- James Taylor 

D


----------



## Inhibited

Desire ... U2

F


----------



## Fonzy

Inhibited said:


> Desire ... U2
> 
> F



Just so you know Inhibited, you use the last letter of the song you post, you don't just pick another random letter. So this should be E not F since the name of the song you picked is Desire, but I'll go with F anyway for the craic.

Faster Kill Pussycat - Oakenfold Feat. Brittany Murphy

T


----------



## Linda

T.N.T.- AC/DC


T again


----------



## Fonzy

Touch Sensitive - The Fall

E


----------



## Linda

Every Breath You Take- The Police

E again


----------



## Fonzy

EchOSpiR ( Luor World 2 ) - bertycox

R


----------



## Linda

Fonzy said:


> EchOSpiR ( Luor World 2 ) - bertycox
> 
> R



Round and Round....Ratt




D


----------



## Adamantoise

Dragula - Rob Zombie

A


----------



## MatthewB

American Woman - The Guess Who

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Never Made It - Peter and The Test-Tube Babies

T


----------



## Linda

Time in a Bottle- Jim Croche

E


----------



## Adamantoise

European Female - The Stranglers

E or L?


----------



## swamptoad

Lost In The Plot - Dears



T


----------



## Adamantoise

That Green Jesus - Mr Natural

S


----------



## dynomite_gurl

Seven Nation Army-The White Stripes

Y


----------



## Scorsese86

Yer Blues - The Beatles


----------



## dynomite_gurl

Second Chance--Shinedown

E


----------



## Inhibited

Fonzy said:


> Just so you know Inhibited, you use the last letter of the song you post, you don't just pick another random letter. So this should be E not F since the name of the song you picked is Desire, but I'll go with F anyway for the craic.
> 
> Faster Kill Pussycat - Oakenfold Feat. Brittany Murphy
> 
> T



lol was wondering why there were heaps of T's being used. Sorry for the mess up, and thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## Linda

Evil Ways- Santana

S


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Somebody Like You - Keith Urban

U


----------



## Von_Pudge

The Unrepenant - Steve Earle


----------



## Linda

T.V. Dinners- ZZ Top


S


----------



## Punkin1024

Smooth Operator - Sade

R


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

rock this town-stray cats

n


----------



## Linda

November Rain- Guns N Roses


N


----------



## Punkin1024

Next Time I Fall - Peter Cetera with Amy Grant

L


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Letter To Me - Brad Paisley

M or E


----------



## dynomite_gurl

Everybody--Martin Solveig

Y


----------



## Fonzy

Inhibited said:


> lol was wondering why there were heaps of T's being used. Sorry for the mess up, and thanks for pointing it out.



No worries Inhibited, you're welcome 


Youwanner - The Fall

R


----------



## Linda

Run On- Moby


N


----------



## Fonzy

No more fighting - Drunksouls

G


----------



## Linda

Getting Late- Rob Thomas

E


----------



## Fonzy

Elephantitis - Professor Kliq

S


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

stand by me- sung/arranged by john lennon version. 

m or e


----------



## dynomite_gurl

Mardy Bum-- Arctic Monkeys

M


----------



## Adamantoise

More Than This - Roxy Music

S


----------



## Linda

Spit it Out- Slipknot

T


----------



## Adamantoise

The Right Stuff - Monster Magnet

F


----------



## dynomite_gurl

Fireflies--Owl City

S


----------



## Punkin1024

Send In The Clowns - Judy Collins


S


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

sense of a spark -finger eleven

k


----------



## Adamantoise

Kantaiso - Korpiklaani

O


----------



## dynomite_gurl

One 2 3 four--Martin Solveig

R


----------



## northwestbbw

Revolution- The Beatles

N


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

R.O.C.K. in the U.S.A -john mellencamp (or john cougar? or john cougar mellencamp? whatever he was going by at the time...:doh

a


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

double post! 

no worries, i can do n too...

not gonna get us -tatu

s


----------



## northwestbbw

All over you- The Spill Canvas

U


----------



## MamaLisa

bobbleheaddoll said:


> grow old along with me -john lennon
> 
> m or e



My Sharona - the knack!


A


----------



## Adamantoise

MamaLisa said:


> *My Sharona *- the knack!
> 
> 
> A



A Lesson In How To Lose - World Of S***

E or S


Fantastic song,Lisa!


----------



## Linda

Each Day Gets Better- John Legend


R


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

real world-matchbox 20

d


----------



## Adamantoise

Dead And Dripping - Cryptopsy

G


----------



## Linda

G-Spot Tornado- Frank Zappa


O


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

obsession -animotion 

n


----------



## dynomite_gurl

Never Know--Jack Johnson

W


----------



## LovelyLiz

Whatta Man - Salt 'n' Peppa

N


----------



## Inhibited

Naive ..... Lily Allen

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Inhibited said:


> Naive ..... Lily Allen
> 
> E



Escape To The Void - Sepultura

D


----------



## Isa

Dream on Dreamer - The Brand New Heavies

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Rotting Head - Cannibal Corpse

D


----------



## Isa

Dangerous - Depeche Mode

S


----------



## LovelyLiz

Shoop - Salt 'n' Peppa 

yay -- that makes 2 Salt 'n' Peppa shout-outs in as many days! 

P


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

per te -josh groban

t or e


----------



## Isa

E=MC2 - Big Audio Dynamite


2 or C since it's the last letter.


----------



## Inhibited

C'est La Vie ..... Robbie Nevil	

E


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

easy life-finger eleven

f or e


----------



## autopaint-1

Eleven Roses - The Wrens

S


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

so alive -love and rockets

v or e


----------



## Isa

Exodus - Bob Marley & The Wailers 

S


----------



## dynomite_gurl

Swollen Summer--The Bravery

R


----------



## northwestbbw

Running Blind- Godsmack

D


----------



## Isa

Down By The Water - PJ Harvey

R


----------



## Tanuki

Red Letter Day - The Get Up Kids

Y


----------



## Isa

You Make Me Feel So Good - Book of Love

D


----------



## Tanuki

Darling Nikki - Prince & The Revolution

I


----------



## Inhibited

T-Bear said:


> Darling Nikki - Prince & The Revolution
> 
> I


Inshalla - Eskimo Joe

A


----------



## Adamantoise

Anti Vaticano - Gallileous

O


----------



## Isa

Ornaments of Gold - Siouxsie & The Banshees

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Isa said:


> Ornaments of Gold - Siouxsie & The Banshees
> 
> D



DVP - Death Valley Piledriver

P


----------



## Inhibited

Adamantoise said:


> DVP - Death Valley Piledriver
> 
> P



Plush - Stone temple pilots

H


----------



## Adamantoise

Heartbeat Amplifier - The Gathering

R


----------



## Isa

Right to Go - The Style Council

O


----------



## Adamantoise

On The Edge Of Honour - Hammerfall

R


----------



## Isa

Rock Steady - Aretha Franklin

Y


----------



## Linda

Y.M.C.A.- The Village People


----------



## Inhibited

Linda said:


> Y.M.C.A.- The Village People



Angie - The rolling stones

E


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

e-bay song -weird al

g


----------



## northwestbbw

going up the country- canned heat

Y!


----------



## dynomite_gurl

Yellow--Coldplay

W


----------



## northwestbbw

wild thing- the troggs

G!


----------



## Punkin1024

Gimme Some Lovin' - The Blues Brothers

N


----------



## Inhibited

Punkin1024 said:


> Gimme Some Lovin' - The Blues Brothers
> 
> N



Nothing's Gonna Stop Us Now - Starship	

W


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

waiting for that day- george michael

y


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

waiting for that day- george michael

y


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

waiting for that day- george michael

y


----------



## northwestbbw

You're not one of them- The Red Paintings

M!


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

sorry...my system went a bit nuts...:doh:

miss murder -afi 

r


----------



## swamptoad

Remote Control - Beastie Boys



L


----------



## Linda

Linda On My Mind- Conway Twitty


D


----------



## Adamantoise

Dreams Come True - Hammerfall

E or U?


----------



## Inhibited

Adamantoise said:


> Dreams Come True - Hammerfall
> 
> E or U?



Uptown Girl - Billy Joel

L


----------



## Adamantoise

Inhibited said:


> Uptown Girl - Billy Joel
> 
> L



Learn From The Mistakes - Freestyles

S


----------



## Inhibited

Adamantoise said:


> Learn From The Mistakes - Freestyles
> 
> S



Sarah - Eskimo Joe


----------



## Adamantoise

Inhibited said:


> Sarah - Eskimo Joe



Haze - Dan Mass

E or Z?


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

ziggy stardust-david bowie

t


----------



## Isa

There Is No God - Extreme

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Drowning In Viscera - Cannibal Corpse

A


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

another one bites the dust-queen 

t


----------



## Inhibited

bobbleheaddoll said:


> another one bites the dust-queen
> 
> t



Take what you take ... Lily Allen


----------



## Adamantoise

Karma.Bloody.Karma - Cattle Decapitation

A


----------



## Inhibited

Adamantoise said:


> Karma.Bloody.Karma - Cattle Decapitation
> 
> A



Abracadabra Steve Miller Band	

A


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

avalon-roxy music

n


----------



## dynomite_gurl

Nugget--Cake

T


----------



## LovelyLiz

These Arms of Mine - Otis Redding

E


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

enjoy the silence-depeche mode

c or e


----------



## MamaLisa

Ebony & Ivory lol Paul mccartney & lil stevie

Y


----------



## Inhibited

MamaLisa said:


> Ebony & Ivory lol Paul mccartney & lil stevie
> 
> Y



Yellow - Coldplay

W


----------



## Fonzy

Wish I - Jem

I


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

i will survive-gloria gaynor 

v or e


----------



## Cassy

Vasoline- Stone Temple Pilots 

n-e


----------



## Isa

Everyday is Halloween - Ministry

N


----------



## KnottyOne

Necropolis - OPM

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Symptom Of The Universe - Black Sabbath

E or S?


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

seven seas of rhye-queen

y or e


----------



## dynomite_gurl

You've Made Us Conscious--The Audition

S


----------



## Inhibited

dynomite_gurl said:


> You've Made Us Conscious--The Audition
> 
> S



Suicide Blonde - INXS

E


----------



## Linda

Every Rose has a Thorn- Poison

N


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

nothing from nothing-billy preston

g


----------



## LovelyLiz

Give Me Strength - Over the Rhine

H


----------



## northwestbbw

Hello Seattle- Owl City

 E


----------



## Inhibited

Emotion Sickness - Silverchair


----------



## Scorsese86

Stay on These Roads - a-ha

Oh... another 'S'


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

shattered dreams-johnny hates jazz

s...again!


----------



## northwestbbw

sleepyhead-Passion Pit

D!


----------



## Inhibited

northwestbbw said:


> sleepyhead-Passion Pit
> 
> D!



Don't dream it's over - Crowded House

R


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

rainy days and mondays-the carpenters

s


----------



## Inhibited

bobbleheaddoll said:


> rainy days and mondays-the carpenters
> 
> s



Scar - Missy Higgins

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Rip Taylor Is God - The Bloodhound Gang

D


----------



## northwestbbw

DLZ- TV on the Radio

Z!


----------



## pdesil071189

Zombie by the Cranberries


----------



## Adamantoise

pdesil071189 said:


> Zombie by the Cranberries



I'll Be Your Ghost - The Devils' Blood

T


----------



## LovelyLiz

To the Workers of the Rock River Valley Region, I Have an Idea Concerning Your Predicament - Sufjan Stevens

T


----------



## Adamantoise

Tourniquet - Marilyn Manson

T


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

tell me something good -rufus

d


----------



## Adamantoise

bobbleheaddoll said:


> tell me something good -rufus
> 
> d


Dubplate Fever - DJ Hype

R

How are you? It would seem that you have passed the 1000 post mark...  Congrats!


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

real world-matchbox 20

d



i am good, thx. ooops...yes, i guess i should change that...thanks!


----------



## Adamantoise

bobbleheaddoll said:


> real world-matchbox 20
> 
> d
> 
> 
> 
> i am good, thx. ooops...yes, i guess i should change that...thanks!



Drop The Hate- FatBoySlim

E or T?


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

teenagers-my chemical romance

s


----------



## Adamantoise

bobbleheaddoll said:


> teenagers-my chemical romance
> 
> s



Sentenced To Burn One - Cannabis Corpse

E or N?


----------



## LovelyLiz

Every Man's Daughter - Over the Rhine

R


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

ring my bell-anita ward

l


----------



## Inhibited

LOndon Still - The waifs

L


----------



## Adamantoise

Inhibited said:


> LOndon Still - The waifs
> 
> L



Letter From The Scallop Boat - GWAR

t


----------



## LovelyLiz

Train in Vain - The Clash

N


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

numb-linkin park

b


----------



## Fonzy

Bird On A Wire - Rogue Wave

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Fonzy said:


> Bird On A Wire - Rogue Wave
> 
> E



Evil Voices - Gama Bomb

S


----------



## Inhibited

Adamantoise said:


> Evil Voices - Gama Bomb
> 
> S



Sex on fire - Kings of Leon

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Everything Starts With A F**k - Alec Empire

K


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

kristy are you doing ok-offspring

k..again


----------



## Inhibited

bobbleheaddoll said:


> kristy are you doing ok-offspring
> 
> k..again



Khe Sahn - Cold Chisel

N


----------



## LovelyLiz

Nobody's Crying - Patty Griffin

G


----------



## MatthewB

_Get Back_ -- The Beatles

K


----------



## pdesil071189

Kokomo - The Beach Boys

O


----------



## Inhibited

pdesil071189 said:


> Kokomo - The Beach Boys
> 
> O




Older than You - Eskimo Joe


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

union of the snake-duran duran

k or e


----------



## Inhibited

bobbleheaddoll said:


> union of the snake-duran duran
> 
> k or e



Kiss from a rose - Seal


----------



## MatthewB

_Everybody Needs Somebody to Love_ -- Solomon Burke

E (_again_, I know... )


----------



## Isa

Elevation - U2

N


----------



## northwestbbw

No Matter What- Badfinger

T!


----------



## Inhibited

northwestbbw said:


> No Matter What- Badfinger
> 
> T!



TNT - ACDC

T


----------



## Gingembre

Tequila - Terrorvision

A


----------



## Inhibited

Gingembre said:


> Tequila - Terrorvision
> 
> A



Are you gonna be my girl - Jet
L


----------



## Gingembre

Lay Lady Lay - Bob Dylan

Y


----------



## Inhibited

Gingembre said:


> Lay Lady Lay - Bob Dylan
> 
> Y



You better be home soon - Crowded House

N


----------



## Adamantoise

No Time 4U - The Business

U


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

use your love-katy perry

v or e


----------



## Inhibited

bobbleheaddoll said:


> use your love-katy perry
> 
> v or e



Violet Hill - Cold play

L


----------



## LovelyLiz

Listen Up! - Gossip

P


----------



## Inhibited

womanforconversation said:


> Listen Up! - Gossip
> 
> P



Pride - U2

E


----------



## Punkin1024

Emotion - Samantha Sang

N


----------



## Inhibited

Punkin1024 said:


> Emotion - Samantha Sang
> 
> N



Never tear us apart - INXS

T


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

two tickets to paradise-eddie money

s or e


----------



## LovelyLiz

Strawberry Fields Forever - The Beatles

R


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Return of the Mack - Mark Morrisson

K


----------



## Adamantoise

Know - System Of A Down

W


----------



## BrownEyedChica

What If You - Joshua Radin

U


----------



## Adamantoise

Under The Influence - The Chemical Brothers

E or C?


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Come A Little Closer - Dierks Bentley

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Rocket Queen - Guns N Roses

N


----------



## BrownEyedChica

November Rain - Guns N Roses 

N


----------



## Inhibited

BrownEyedChica said:


> November Rain - Guns N Roses
> 
> N



Now the rain is falling - Little Birdy

G


----------



## Adamantoise

Grind...I Just Might - Severed Remains

T


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Thats Why I'm Here - Kenny Chesney

R or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Reachout - DJ Zinc

T


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

Think-Information Society think about it...think about it...think about it

k


----------



## Inhibited

bobbleheaddoll said:


> Think-Information Society think about it...think about it...think about it
> 
> k



Keli Richards -Gin Blossoms 

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Silver Cloud - Pete Murray

D


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

darling nikki-prince and the revolution

i


----------



## Inhibited

bobbleheaddoll said:


> darling nikki-prince and the revolution
> 
> i



I Don't Remember - Powderfinger

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Inhibited said:


> I Don't Remember - Powderfinger
> 
> R



Revelry - Kings of Leon

Y


----------



## swamptoad

You Send Me - Sam Cooke



E or M


----------



## littlefairywren

Enchantment - Corrinne Bailey Rae

T


----------



## swamptoad

Tomorrow Never Knows - The Beatles



S


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

signal to noise-peter gabriel

s or e


----------



## littlefairywren

Shelter - Ray LaMontagne

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Rotten Seed - Malignancy

D


----------



## littlefairywren

December - Collective Soul

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Revolution - DJ Hype

N


----------



## littlefairywren

No Ordinary Love - Sade

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Erinmor - Celtic Legacy

R


----------



## blakout

Rainbow in the Dark -Dio
K


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

kody-matchbox twenty

y

welcome to dims blakout! glad to have a new player!


----------



## littlefairywren

You're the First, The Last, My Everything - Barry White

G


----------



## Fonzy

Golden Skans - Klaxons

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Suffering Feeds Me - Benediction

E or M?


----------



## Inhibited

Adamantoise said:


> Suffering Feeds Me - Benediction
> 
> E or M?



My Happiness - Powderfinger


----------



## littlefairywren

Scooby Snacks - Fun Lovin' Criminals

S


----------



## mel

Sassafrass Roots - Green Day


----------



## cityslicker

Sad But True - Metallica

E


----------



## northwestbbw

Snakes of Hawaii- Army Navy

I


----------



## northwestbbw

oh shoot cityslicker beat me!....okay so

Everything is Everything- Lauryn Hill

G


----------



## littlefairywren

Groovin' Slowly - John Butler Trio

Y


----------



## Inhibited

littlefairywren said:


> Groovin' Slowly - John Butler Trio
> 
> Y



You shook me all night long - AC/DC

G


----------



## littlefairywren

Goodbye Horses - Q Lazzarus

S


----------



## Inhibited

littlefairywren said:


> Goodbye Horses - Q Lazzarus
> 
> S



Smoke - Eskimo Joe

E


----------



## littlefairywren

Ha, you're on the ball Inhibited....

Everything - Lifehouse

G


----------



## Inhibited

littlefairywren said:


> Ha, you're on the ball Inhibited....
> 
> Everything - Lifehouse
> 
> G



lol <3 Eskimo Joe

Great Southern Land - Icehouse


----------



## littlefairywren

Dakota - Stereophonics

A


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Dakota - Stereophonics
> 
> A



Assassination Template - The Atrocity Exhibit

E ot T?


----------



## Inhibited

Adamantoise said:


> Assassination Template - The Atrocity Exhibit
> 
> E ot T?



To her door - Paul Kelly

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Rub Up,Push Up - Justin Hinds and The Dominoes

P


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

poker face-lady gaga

c or e


----------



## littlefairywren

Coming Down - The Shore

N


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Nothing in this world - Keke Wyatt

D


----------



## Isa

Don't Stop - Fleetwood Mac

P


----------



## littlefairywren

Painless - Baby Animals

S


----------



## Inhibited

littlefairywren said:


> Painless - Baby Animals
> 
> S



Sounds of then - Gangajang


----------



## littlefairywren

No Lies - Noiseworks

S


----------



## Inhibited

littlefairywren said:


> No Lies - Noiseworks
> 
> S



Straight Lines - Silverchair

S


----------



## MatthewB

_Somebody's Watching Me_ - Rockwell

L


----------



## Inhibited

MatthewB said:


> _Somebody's Watching Me_ - Rockwell
> 
> L



Land down under - Men at work


----------



## littlefairywren

Resting Here With Me - Dido

E


----------



## Inhibited

littlefairywren said:


> Resting Here With Me - Dido
> 
> E



ELECTRIC BLUE - ICEHOUSE

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Inhibited said:


> ELECTRIC BLUE - ICEHOUSE
> 
> E



Escape From The Mooselodge - GWAR

E or G?


----------



## Inhibited

Adamantoise said:


> Escape From The Mooselodge - GWAR
> 
> E or G?



GET WHAT YOU WANT	- OPERATOR PLEASE

T


----------



## northwestbbw

take it easy- Eagles 

Y


----------



## Inhibited

northwestbbw said:


> take it easy- Eagles
> 
> Y




YOU GOT NOTHING I WANT - COLD CHISEL

T


----------



## littlefairywren

Tell Me What We're Gonna Do Now - Joss Stone

W


----------



## Inhibited

littlefairywren said:


> Tell Me What We're Gonna Do Now - Joss Stone
> 
> W



WHAT'S MY SCENE - HOODOO GURUS

E


----------



## littlefairywren

lol, I keep waiting to see which Aussie tracks you come up with Inhibited

Eve the Apple of My Eye - Bell X1

E


----------



## Inhibited

littlefairywren said:


> lol, I keep waiting to see which Aussie tracks you come up with Inhibited
> 
> Eve the Apple of My Eye - Bell X1
> 
> E



lol it's getting harder and harder keeping it Aussie, to many E's are popping up.

ESCAPING - MARGARET URLICH

G


----------



## littlefairywren

Inhibited said:


> lol it's getting harder and harder keeping it Aussie, to many E's are popping up.
> 
> ESCAPING - MARGARET URLICH
> 
> G



Ok, try this then....no E
Garage Days - Katie Noonan

S


----------



## Inhibited

littlefairywren said:


> Ok, try this then....no E
> Garage Days - Katie Noonan
> 
> S



SARAH - ESKIMO JOE

H


----------



## littlefairywren

Have a Nice Day - Stereophonics

Y


----------



## MatthewB

_Yellow Submarine_ - The Beatles 

E


----------



## Inhibited

MatthewB said:


> _Yellow Submarine_ - The Beatles
> 
> E



ERROL - AUSTRALIAN CRAWL

L


----------



## littlefairywren

Inhibited said:


> ERROL - AUSTRALIAN CRAWL
> 
> L



Love my Way - Psychadelic Furs

Y


----------



## Inhibited

littlefairywren said:


> Love my Way - Psychadelic Furs
> 
> Y



YOU I KNOW - JENNY MORRIS

W


----------



## littlefairywren

Inhibited said:


> YOU I KNOW - JENNY MORRIS
> 
> W



When A Man Loves A Woman - Percy Sledge

N


----------



## Inhibited

littlefairywren said:


> When A Man Loves A Woman - Percy Sledge
> 
> N



NO APHPRODISIAC - WHITLAMS

C


----------



## littlefairywren

Inhibited said:


> NO APHPRODISIAC - WHITLAMS
> 
> C



Candy - Paulo Nutini

Y


----------



## blakout

You can't always get what you want The Rolling Stones


----------



## Inhibited

blakout said:


> You can't always get what you want The Rolling Stones



THAT WORD (L.O.V.E.) - ROCKMELONS

D


----------



## blakout

"Down Down Down to Mephisto's Cafe"
Streetlight Manifesto
E


----------



## Inhibited

blakout said:


> "Down Down Down to Mephisto's Cafe"
> Streetlight Manifesto
> E



Early Warning - Baby Animals

G


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

good girls go bad-cobra starship

d


----------



## Inhibited

bobbleheaddoll said:


> good girls go bad-cobra starship
> 
> d



Darling it Hurts - Paul Kelly

S


----------



## MatthewB

_Something_ - The Beatles 

G


----------



## littlefairywren

MatthewB said:


> _Something_ - The Beatles
> 
> G



Go Now - The Moody Blues

W


----------



## northwestbbw

Well Enough Alone- Chevelle

E!


----------



## Inhibited

northwestbbw said:


> Well Enough Alone- Chevelle
> 
> E!



Elegantly Wasted	- INXS

D


----------



## northwestbbw

Drop It Like It's Hot- Snoop Dogg 

T! 

that's right GANGSTA!


----------



## Inhibited

northwestbbw said:


> Drop It Like It's Hot- Snoop Dogg
> 
> T!
> 
> that's right GANGSTA!



Throw your arms around me - Hunters and collectors 

E


----------



## littlefairywren

Inhibited said:


> Throw your arms around me - Hunters and collectors
> 
> E



Enchantment - Corrinne Bailey Rae

T


----------



## thejuicyone

Take It As It Comes - The Doors

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Skin Peeler - Mortician

R


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Run - George Strait

N


----------



## MatthewB

_Norwegian Wood_ - The Beatles 

D


----------



## littlefairywren

You beat me to it MatthewB

Don't Stop the Dance - Bryan Ferry

E


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

easy life-finger eleven

f or e


----------



## Inhibited

bobbleheaddoll said:


> easy life-finger eleven
> 
> f or e



Flame Trees - Cold Chisel

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Separate Ways - Teddy Thompson

S


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Stars on the Water - George Strait

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Run - Snow Patrol

N


----------



## Fonzy

New Dawn Breaking - The Walls

G


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Guys Like Me - Eric Church

M or E


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

miles away-marc cohen

y


----------



## Fonzy

You are aqui - Vate

I


----------



## dynomite_gurl

I've got friends--> Manchester Orchestra


----------



## Fonzy

Stories from the Bar - Infadels 

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Release Me - Agnes Carlsson

E


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Moments - Emerson Drive

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Sexy Boy - Air

Y


----------



## MamaLisa

You shook me all nite long - AC/DC


G


----------



## Aust99

Gives you hell.... All american rejects

(three Aussies posting in a row... )

L


----------



## littlefairywren

Love my Way - Psychadelic Furs

Y


----------



## MatthewB

_You Only Live Twice_ - Nancy Sinatra 

E


----------



## littlefairywren

Even When I'm Sleeping - Leonardos Bride

G


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

gypsies, tramps and theives-cher!

s


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Shiftwork - Kenny Chesney

K


----------



## george83

Kiss Of Death - Pure Rubbish

H


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

harder to breathe-maroon 5

h or e


----------



## Aust99

Electric Feel - MGMT


L


----------



## dynomite_gurl

Lips of an Angel--Hinder

L...again


----------



## george83

Lucky Lisp - Morrissey


----------



## dynomite_gurl

Party in you bedroom--Cash Cash

M


----------



## Tanuki

Mama Kin - Aerosmith

N


----------



## dynomite_gurl

New Shoes--> Paolo Nutini

S


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

so alive-love and rockets

v or e


----------



## MatthewB

_Everything I Do, I Do It For You_ - Bryan Adams

U


----------



## Inhibited

MatthewB said:


> _Everything I Do, I Do It For You_ - Bryan Adams
> 
> U



U.S. Forces - Midnight Oil

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Inhibited said:


> U.S. Forces - Midnight Oil
> 
> S



Same Mistake - James Blunt

E


----------



## dynomite_gurl

Eyes--Rouge Wave

S


----------



## MatthewB

_Something in the Way She Moves_ - James Taylor 

S


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

sister christian-night ranger

n


----------



## littlefairywren

Northern Sky - Nick Drake

Y


----------



## swamptoad

The Who - You Better You Bet


T


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

total eclipse of the heart-bonnie tyler

t


----------



## AuntHen

take it on the run (baby)- reo speedwagon

N


----------



## Punkin1024

Nowhere Man - The Beatles

N


----------



## dynomite_gurl

Nothing But A Good Time --Poison 

E


----------



## runningman

Everybody's Changing - Keane

G


----------



## Fonzy

Gon - Minamo Takahashi

N


----------



## Isa

Not Like Me - Cherrie Blue

E


----------



## MatthewB

_Enter Sandman_ - Metallica 

N


----------



## littlefairywren

Never Say Never - The Fray

R


----------



## dynomite_gurl

Round and Round-- Bodyrockers

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Dandelion Wine - Ron Sexsmith

E


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Dandelion Wine - Ron Sexsmith
> 
> E



Nice Legs,Shame About The Face - The Monks

E or C?


----------



## Fonzy

Extra Dry, Extra Olives - Ramin Djawadi

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Spoonfed - Echobrain

D


----------



## dynomite_gurl

Don't Stop--InnerPartySystem

P


----------



## Adamantoise

Put Them To Death - Cannibal Corpse

H


----------



## Fonzy

Hey! Luciani - The Fall

I


----------



## Adamantoise

Fonzy said:


> Hey! Luciani - The Fall
> 
> I



Ibiza In My Soul - Rhythm Masters Present Disco Dubbers 

L


----------



## Fonzy

Likid - Lem0n IndiGo

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Demise Of Sanity - Black Label Society

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

Your Love - Laura Doyle

E


----------



## Fonzy

Early Days of Channel Fuhrer - The Fall

R


----------



## littlefairywren

River of Dreams - Billy Joel

S


----------



## dynomite_gurl

Say Hey (I Love You)--Michael Franti & Spearhead

Y or U


----------



## littlefairywren

Use Somebody - Kings Of Leon

Y


----------



## Fonzy

You swine - Le Galago

E


----------



## dynomite_gurl

Good song fairy 

Everytime We Touch--Cascada

H


----------



## littlefairywren

dynomite_gurl said:


> Good song fairy
> 
> Everytime We Touch--Cascada
> 
> H



Ta dynomite!

Hallelujah - Jeff Buckley

H


----------



## dynomite_gurl

Hello Seattle --Owl City

E


----------



## AuntHen

dynomite_gurl said:


> Hello Seattle --Owl City
> 
> E




"Even Flow" ~Pearl Jam~:wubu:


----------



## Weirdo890

The Long Arm of the Law - Warren Zevon

W


----------



## littlefairywren

Wonderful Life - Black

E


----------



## Fonzy

Enid - Barenaked Ladies

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Decode - Paramore

E


----------



## Archangel

Enter Sandman - Metallica

N


----------



## littlefairywren

Nasty Girl - Biggie Smalls, Nelly, Jagged Edge

L


----------



## Adamantoise

Long Way From Home - FatboySlim

M or E?


----------



## AuntHen

Adamantoise said:


> Long Way From Home - FatboySlim
> 
> M or E?




Me & Julio Down By The School Yard ~Paul Simon~


D


----------



## Adamantoise

Draculas' Death - John Williams

H


----------



## dynomite_gurl

Hot and Cold--LMFAO

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Heavy Cross - Gossip

S


----------



## littlefairywren

oops, same time lol

Dance Away - Roxy Music

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

Your Only Freinds Are Make Believe - The Bloodhound Gang

E or V?


----------



## dynomite_gurl

Viva la Vida--Coldplay

A


----------



## Nas80

Allein, Allein - Polarkreis 18

Next letter "I" or "N"


----------



## Adamantoise

Neglected Rejection - Malignancy

N again.


----------



## littlefairywren

No Lies - Noiseworks

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Sexecutioner - GWAR

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Revelry - Kings Of Leon

Y!


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Revelry - Kings Of Leon
> 
> Y!



Yeah, Yeah, Yeah - Oaktown's 3.5.7

H


----------



## littlefairywren

Hands of Time - Groove Armada

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Ego Sum Censore Deuum - Gallileous

M!


----------



## Inhibited

Adamantoise said:


> Ego Sum Censore Deuum - Gallileous
> 
> M!



Milkshake - Kellis

E


----------



## littlefairywren

Everybody's Talkin' - Harry Nilsson

N


----------



## Inhibited

littlefairywren said:


> Everybody's Talkin' - Harry Nilsson
> 
> N



Need you tonight - INXS

T


----------



## Fonzy

Thick - Lambchop

K


----------



## littlefairywren

Kung Fu Fighting - Carl Douglas

G


----------



## Inhibited

God is a DJ - Pink

J


----------



## littlefairywren

Just Like A Pill - Pink

L


----------



## Inhibited

Let's go crazy - Prince

Y


----------



## Aust99

Inhibited said:


> Let's go crazy - Prince
> 
> Y



You are a runner and I am my fathers son - Wolf Parade:happy:



N


----------



## littlefairywren

You're the First, The Last, My Everything - Barry White

G

oops, beat me to it

*No One - Alicia Keys

E*


----------



## Inhibited

Everlong - foo Fighters

G


----------



## littlefairywren

Gilligan's Island

D

god I am tired lol

Garage Days - Katie Noonan

S


----------



## Aust99

Green gloves - The National


s


ha ha... you got me this time.


Dear sons and daughters of hungry ghosts - Wolf Parade.



s


----------



## Inhibited

She wants to move - Nerd

E


----------



## MamaLisa

Inhibited said:


> She wants to move - Nerd
> 
> E



Everlasting Now - Prince

W


----------



## BrownEyedChica

What a Beautiful Day - Chris Cagle

Y


----------



## dynomite_gurl

You've Made Us Conscious--The Audition

S


----------



## Fonzy

Shitlist - L7

T


----------



## littlefairywren

Take my Breath Away - Berlin

Y


----------



## dynomite_gurl

Thats not my name--Ting Tings

E

oops fairy beat me to it!
You shook me all night long--ACDC

G


----------



## littlefairywren

Groovin' Slowly - John Butler Trio

Y


----------



## Inhibited

littlefairywren said:


> Groovin' Slowly - John Butler Trio
> 
> Y



You got it (the right stuff) - New kids on the block


----------



## littlefairywren

Fuzzy - Grant Lee Buffalo

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Fuzzy - Grant Lee Buffalo
> 
> Y



You Were But A Ghost In My Arms - Agalloch

S


----------



## dynomite_gurl

Show Me What I'm Looking For --Carolina Liar

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Ruins Ov Hell - Shitestrom

L


----------



## littlefairywren

Live a Lie - AM (love this song)

E


----------



## dynomite_gurl

Engines--Snow Patrol

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Scooby Snacks - Fun Lovin' Criminals

S


----------



## dynomite_gurl

Sexy Can I--Ray J

I


----------



## BrownEyedChica

I'll Wait For You - Joe Nichols 

U


----------



## littlefairywren

Uncomfortably Slow - Newton Faulkner

W


----------



## OIFMountaineer

Walk like an Egyptian - The Bangles

N


----------



## Rediculous Gurl

Night Moves- Bob Seger


----------



## dynomite_gurl

Should I stay or Should I go--The Clash

O


----------



## swamptoad

One Is The Loneliest Number - Three Dog Night 



R


----------



## littlefairywren

Return To Innocence - Enigma

E


----------



## AuntHen

Adamantoise said:


> Your Only Freinds Are Make Believe - The Bloodhound Gang
> 
> E or V?



oh man.... The Blood Hound Gang... I used to yell the 3.14 "New Vagina" song out the window of my friends car when she would play it..hahahaha 

"I need to find-a new vagiiiinaaaaa..." 

good times 


Enter Sandman ~Metallica~


N


----------



## littlefairywren

Notion - Kings Of Leon

N...again


----------



## dynomite_gurl

No Miracle, Just This--Wren

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Sunshine - Old Man River

E


----------



## Fonzy

Eskimo - Damien Rice

O


----------



## littlefairywren

Only the Lonely - The Motels

Y


----------



## dynomite_gurl

You Ain't Seen Nothing Yet--BTO

T


----------



## littlefairywren

Teardrop - Massive Attack

P


----------



## swamptoad

Pop Song 89 (Eighty-Nine) - R.E.M.



E or N


----------



## littlefairywren

Early Warning - Baby Animals

G


----------



## swamptoad

Get Back - The Beatles


K


----------



## Adamantoise

swamptoad said:


> Get Back - The Beatles
> 
> 
> K



King Of My Castle - Wamdue Project

E or L?


----------



## littlefairywren

Listen Up! - The Gossip

P


----------



## Adamantoise

Psychopath - Hardknox

H


----------



## littlefairywren

Hands of Time - Groove Armada

E


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Hands of Time - Groove Armada
> 
> E



Escape - Metallica

E or P?


----------



## littlefairywren

Porcelain - Moby

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Nails In My Feet - Crowded House

T


----------



## littlefairywren

The People - The Music

E


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> The People - The Music
> 
> E



Existential Dead End - Aeveron (these guys were on Terrorizer Magazines' Fear Candy 63 cd)

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Disco Lies - Moby 

S

(painful Moby phase needs to stop)


----------



## Adamantoise

Saturnine Vastness - Colosseum

S again,sorry. :doh:


----------



## littlefairywren

ha ha ha, you should be!

Shadow Of The Sun - Audioslave

N


----------



## Punkin1024

No Time - The Guess Who

M or E


----------



## littlefairywren

Manhattan - Kings Of Leon

N


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Manhattan - Kings Of Leon
> 
> N



Nearly The End - Funeralium

D!


----------



## littlefairywren

Don't Hold Back - The Potbelleez

mmmkay lol


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Don't Hold Back - The Potbelleez
> 
> mmmkay lol



Kill Off - Phobia

F


----------



## littlefairywren

Fire Woman - The Cult

N


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Fire Woman - The Cult
> 
> N



No Excuses - Alice In Chains (Very cool song)

S


----------



## dynomite_gurl

Say this Sooner-- The Almost

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Reek Of Putrefaction - Carcass \m/

N


----------



## littlefairywren

No Other Way - Jack Johnson

Y


----------



## Punkin1024

littlefairywren said:


> No Other Way - Jack Johnson
> 
> Y



You Don't Mess Around With Jim - Jim Croce 

M


----------



## littlefairywren

Double post...sorry


----------



## littlefairywren

(The) Man Who Can't Be Moved - The Script

D


----------



## dynomite_gurl

littlefairywren said:


> (The) Man Who Can't Be Moved - The Script
> 
> D




GOOD song Fairy!!

Discovery Channel--Bloodhound Gang

L


----------



## littlefairywren

Like A Stone - Audioslave

E


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Every Mile a Memory - Dierks Bentley

Y


----------



## Punkin1024

You Had Me From Hello - Kenny Chesney

O


----------



## littlefairywren

One Perfect Sunrise - Orbital

E


----------



## swamptoad

littlefairywren said:


> One Perfect Sunrise - Orbital
> 
> E



I love that song. And also that group. I'd rep you if I could. It's nice to see mention of Orbital! 


actually we get the option of E or S .. since everyone disliked getting stuck with the letter E. 

so ......


Supernova - Liz Phair


A


----------



## littlefairywren

swamptoad said:


> I love that song. And also that group. I'd rep you if I could. It's nice to see mention of Orbital!
> 
> 
> actually we get the option of E or S .. since everyone disliked getting stuck with the letter E.
> 
> so ......
> 
> 
> Supernova - Liz Phair
> 
> 
> A



Funny, when I put it up I thought no one would know who I was talking about.....cool!

All the World - Fauxliage


----------



## swamptoad

littlefairywren said:


> Funny, when I put it up I thought no one would know who I was talking about.....cool!
> 
> All the World - Fauxliage





listening. never heard this. sounds really nice! 


If you like Orbital .. check out longrange!


Dig For Fire - The Pixies


E or R


----------



## littlefairywren

swamptoad said:


> listening. never heard this. sounds really nice!
> 
> 
> If you like Orbital .. check out longrange!
> 
> 
> Dig For Fire - The Pixies
> 
> 
> E or R



Oh, thanks for that! I will
Let it Go - Fauxliage (try that too)

Eve the Apple of My Eye - Bell X1


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

everything counts-depeche mode

s


----------



## littlefairywren

Shadow Of The Sun - Audioslave

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Nocturne - Yearning

E or N?


----------



## littlefairywren

Northern Sky - Nick Drake

Y


----------



## dynomite_gurl

You In A Song--Jason Reeves

G


----------



## littlefairywren

Gravity - Sara Bareilles

Y (again, oops)


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

you are loved-josh groban

d


----------



## Adamantoise

bobbleheaddoll said:


> you are loved-josh groban
> 
> d



Dawn Of Enthrallment - Sarpanitum

T 


Thanks for taking the Y! :bow:


----------



## swamptoad

Turnip Farm - Dinosaur Jr.


M


----------



## littlefairywren

Madder - Groove Armada

R


----------



## admjg8

Rock n' Roll McDonalds- Wesley Willis


S


----------



## littlefairywren

Shelter - Ray LaMontagne

R


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Seeing Stars by Jack Ingram

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Shake That Ass - Eminem

S


----------



## thatkassiegirl

Surrender - Billy Talent

R!


----------



## littlefairywren

Run - Snow Patrol

N


----------



## thatkassiegirl

New Divide - Linkin Park

E!


----------



## littlefairywren

Everything - Lifehouse

G


----------



## thatkassiegirl

Go Girl - Pitbull

L!


----------



## littlefairywren

Lonely - Paris Wells

Y


----------



## thatkassiegirl

You Want - Porcelain and the Tramps

T!


----------



## littlefairywren

Tell Me What You Want From Me - Mase and Total

E


----------



## thatkassiegirl

Everywhere I Go - Hollywood Undead (you have to listen to this song, let me know what you think )

O!


----------



## littlefairywren

thatkassiegirl said:


> Everywhere I Go - Hollywood Undead (you have to listen to this song, let me know what you think )
> 
> O!



Cool, thanks for that...I will

On the Outside - Sheryl Crow

E


----------



## thatkassiegirl

Eagle Shaped Mirror - Of Montreal

R!


----------



## littlefairywren

Return To Innocence - Enigma

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Everybody Loves A Filter - FatboySlim

R!


----------



## littlefairywren

Ride on Time - Black Box

E

(thatkassiegirl....cool song! - *Everywhere I Go - Hollywood Undead*)


----------



## dynomite_gurl

Everyday I Love You Less And Less-- Kaiser Chiefs

S


----------



## littlefairywren

So Beautiful - Pete Murray

L


----------



## Punkin1024

Lonely Women Make Good Lovers - Steve Wariner

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Sign Your Name - Terence Trent Darby

E


----------



## thatkassiegirl

littlefairywren said:


> Ride on Time - Black Box
> 
> E
> 
> (thatkassiegirl....cool song! - *Everywhere I Go - Hollywood Undead*)



I know right? Hah. I have been rapping it all day, my mom is like STFU already. Haha. I LOVE that song.


----------



## swamptoad

littlefairywren said:


> Sign Your Name - Terence Trent Darby
> 
> E




Even In His Youth - Nirvana



H


----------



## Inhibited

swamptoad said:


> Even In His Youth - Nirvana
> 
> 
> 
> H



Hey Jealousy - Gin blossoms

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You're the First, The Last, My Everything - Barry White
(his voice raises the hairs on the back of my neck):wubu:

G


----------



## thatkassiegirl

Good Girls Go Bad - Cobra Starship

D!


----------



## littlefairywren

Disco Lies - Moby

S


----------



## Punkin1024

Straight From The Heart - Bryan Adams

T


----------



## littlefairywren

This Boy's In Love - The Presets

E


----------



## Nas80

Electric Feel - MGMT

Next "L"


----------



## littlefairywren

Lilac Wine - Jeff Buckley

E


----------



## Astarte

Endless Dark - HIM

K


----------



## littlefairywren

Kashmir - Led Zeppelin

R


----------



## Punkin1024

Red High Heels - Kelly Pickler

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Stay - Sash

Y


----------



## dynomite_gurl

You Probably Couldn't See For The Lights But You Were Staring Straight At Me--Arctic Monkeys

E


----------



## littlefairywren

End of the Road - Boys to Men

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Dio - Tenacious D

O


----------



## littlefairywren

Opus 23 - Dustin O'Halloran

S


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

smack that-akon fea eminem

n


----------



## littlefairywren

Non, Je Ne Regrette Rien - Edith Piaf

N


----------



## swamptoad

New York Mining Disaster 1996 (Nineteen Ninety Six) - Veruca Salt 


X or I 


(unless you can find a song beginning with X?)


----------



## littlefairywren

I Love It - Sneaky Sound System

T


----------



## Adamantoise

The Ultimate Bohab - GWAR

B


----------



## littlefairywren

Beauty Of The Dark - Mads Langer

K


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Beauty Of The Dark - Mads Langer
> 
> K



Kicked To Death - Lord Gore

H


----------



## runningman

Halo - Depeche Mode

O


----------



## littlefairywren

One - U2

E


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> One - U2
> 
> E



Entrance To Zanzibar - Groove Armada

R


----------



## Inhibited

Adamantoise said:


> Entrance To Zanzibar - Groove Armada
> 
> R



Rosanna - Toto

A


----------



## littlefairywren

Angel - Massive Attack

L


----------



## Inhibited

littlefairywren said:


> Angel - Massive Attack
> 
> L



Luka - Suzanne Vega

A


----------



## littlefairywren

Ashes to Ashes - Faith No More

S


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Small Town USA - Justin Moore 

A


----------



## littlefairywren

And So It Goes - Billy Joel

S


----------



## Inhibited

littlefairywren said:


> And So It Goes - Billy Joel
> 
> S



Sweet Dreams - Eurythmics

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Sleep Alone - Bat For Lashes

E


----------



## Cleofatra_74

Ebony & Ivory - Stevie Wonder


*Y*


----------



## littlefairywren

Your Love - Laura Doyle

E


----------



## Inhibited

lol you beat me LFW


----------



## Inhibited

> Your Love - Laura Doyle
> 
> E




Everything's just wonderful - Lily Allen


L


----------



## Cleofatra_74

Losing Friends Over Love - Eskimo Joe

*E or V*


----------



## Inhibited

Cleofatra_74 said:


> Losing Friends Over Love - Eskimo Joe
> 
> *E or V*



Video Killed the Radio Star - The buggles

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Reasons Are All I Have Left - The Art of Fighting

T


----------



## Cleofatra_74

Tiger By My Side - Empire of the Sun

*E or D*


----------



## Inhibited

lol Bugger to slow again

Dont You Want Me Baby - Human League 

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

L-L-Love - Astaire

E

LOL  (I am an eager beaver)


----------



## Cleofatra_74

oops sorry lol


----------



## littlefairywren

Inhibited said:


> lol Bugger to slow again
> 
> Dont You Want Me Baby - Human League
> 
> Y



You and Me - Lifehouse

E


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> You and Me - Lifehouse
> 
> E



Everything You Love - Chimaira

E or V?


----------



## littlefairywren

Easy Like Sunday Morning - Faith No More

G


----------



## Inhibited

Girls on film - Duran Duran

M


----------



## littlefairywren

Inhibited said:


> Girls on film - Duran Duran
> 
> M



ooh cool song Inhibited!


Mondo Bongo - Joe Strummer & the Mescaleros

O


----------



## Inhibited

Older than You - Eskimo Joe	

U


----------



## littlefairywren

Uncomfortably Slow - Newton Faulkner

W


----------



## Inhibited

Wake me up before you GO GO - Wham

O


----------



## littlefairywren

LOL!

Over My Head - The Fray

D


----------



## Inhibited

Don't You Think It's Time - Bob Evans

E


----------



## littlefairywren

Everybody's Got Their Something - Nikka Costa

G


----------



## Inhibited

Generator - Foo Fighters

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Right You Are - Napalm Death

R or E?


----------



## littlefairywren

Release Me - Agnes Carlsson

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Earlameyer the Butt Pirate - The Bloodhound Gang

E or T?


----------



## BrownEyedChica

That's Why I'm Here - Kenny Chesney


R or E


----------



## dynomite_gurl

Rappers Delight--Sugar Hill Gang

T


----------



## Inhibited

This Is A Love Song - Little Birdy	

G


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Guys Like Me - Eric Church

E or M


----------



## littlefairywren

Moonchild - Cibo Matto

D


----------



## Inhibited

Do It Again	- Cassie Davis

N


----------



## littlefairywren

No One - Alicia Keys

E


----------



## Inhibited

(Bloody E's )

Everything She Wants - Wham!	

S


----------



## littlefairywren

LOL sorry....how about-

Everything - Lifehouse

*G*


----------



## Inhibited

Good Girls Gone Bad - Cobra Starship	

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Dakota - Stereophonics

A


----------



## Inhibited

Animals - Nickelback 

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Silver Lining - Rilo Kiley

G


----------



## Inhibited

Go Your Own Way - Fleetwood 

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

I know you like this guy!

Your Body Is a Wonderland - John Mayer

D


----------



## Inhibited

o0o John Mayer :smitten:

Do You Really Want To Hurt Me - Culture Club	

E

(Bugga sorry another E)


----------



## littlefairywren

Easy - Barenaked Ladies

Y


----------



## Inhibited

Yellow - Coldplay

W


----------



## littlefairywren

When A Heart Breaks - Dave Barnes

S


----------



## Inhibited

Somthing in your mouth - Nickelback	

H


----------



## littlefairywren

Hell is Around the Corner - Tricky

R


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Remember When - Alan Jackson

N


----------



## littlefairywren

Nothing Compares 2 U - Sinead O'Connor

U


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Unfaithful - Rhianna

L


----------



## littlefairywren

Lips of an Angel - Hinder

L


----------



## dynomite_gurl

littlefairywren said:


> Lips of an Angel - Hinder
> 
> L



Good Song Fairy 

Little Bribes--Death Cab for Cutie

S


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Seperated - Avant

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Decode - Paramore

D


----------



## autopaint-1

E - Everlasting Love-Robert Knight ; Carl Carlton


----------



## littlefairywren

Everything - Lifehouse

G


----------



## KittyKitten

littlefairywren said:


> Everything - Lifehouse
> 
> G



_*Good times- Chic*_


----------



## littlefairywren

Sleep Alone - Bat For Lashes

E


----------



## BrownEyedChica

El Rey - George Strait

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

Y.M.C.A - Village People.....lol

A


----------



## KittyKitten

BrownEyedChica said:


> El Rey - George Strait
> 
> Y



_*You lost the Sweetest Boy-- Mary Wells (Queen of Motown)

*_


----------



## littlefairywren

You Don't Know Me - Ray Charles

E


----------



## KittyKitten

littlefairywren said:


> You Don't Know Me - Ray Charles
> 
> E


_*
Earth Angel---The Penguins*_


----------



## littlefairywren

Living on the Ceiling - Blancmange

G


----------



## george83

Girls, Girls, Girls - Motley Crue

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Stay - Shakespears Sister

Y


----------



## george83

You are not alone - Michael Jackson

N or E


----------



## littlefairywren

Nights In White Satin - Moody Blues

N


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

nothing from nothing-billy preston

g


----------



## littlefairywren

Gravity - Sara Bareilles

Y


----------



## KittyKitten

littlefairywren said:


> Gravity - Sara Bareilles



_*You got it all----The Jets*_


----------



## littlefairywren

Like a Star - Corrinne Bailey Rae

R


----------



## Inhibited

littlefairywren said:


> Like a Star - Corrinne Bailey Rae
> 
> R



Reckless - Australian Crawl 

S


----------



## AuntHen

Inhibited said:


> Reckless - Australian Crawl
> 
> S



Suite: Judy Blue Eyes-Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young

S (again)


----------



## Inhibited

fat9276 said:


> Suite: Judy Blue Eyes-Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young
> 
> S (again)



Shes A Genius - Jet	

S (again sorry )


----------



## littlefairywren

Dang too slow!

Sweetest Decline - Beth Orton

E


----------



## Inhibited

littlefairywren said:


> Dang too slow!
> 
> Sweetest Decline - Beth Orton
> 
> E



Electric Avenue - Eddy Grant	

E


----------



## littlefairywren

Electric Feel - MGMT

L


----------



## Nas80

Let it be - The Beatles

Next: "E"


----------



## swamptoad

Every Breath You Take - The Police


E or K


----------



## Inhibited

swamptoad said:


> Every Breath You Take - The Police
> 
> 
> E or K



Keep Your Hands Off My Girl	- Good Charlotte	

SORRY!!! MESSED UP
(Kills, Thrills, And Sunday Pills - Grinspoon TITLE IS Thrills, Kills, Sunday Pills)


----------



## littlefairywren

Bugga, too slow again....

Sometimes - Erasure

S


----------



## Inhibited

littlefairywren said:


> Bugga, too slow again....
> 
> Sometimes - Erasure
> 
> S



lol was to slow on the edit 

Ship Of Fools - World Party	

S


----------



## littlefairywren

OMG...Ship of Fools, I have not heard that in ages!

Stand Or Fall - The Fixx

L


----------



## Inhibited

littlefairywren said:


> OMG...Ship of Fools, I have not heard that in ages!
> 
> Stand Or Fall - The Fixx
> 
> L



Living on a Prayer - Bon Jovi	

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Russian Roulette - Rihanna (this is trapped in my brain):doh:

E


----------



## mulrooney13

Even Flow - Pearl Jam

W


----------



## littlefairywren

When A Heart Breaks - Dave Barnes

S


----------



## Inhibited

littlefairywren said:


> When A Heart Breaks - Dave Barnes
> 
> S



Smile - Lily Allen

E


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

easy life-finger eleven

f or e


----------



## Inhibited

bobbleheaddoll said:


> easy life-finger eleven
> 
> f or e



From the sea - Eskimo Joe

A


----------



## littlefairywren

American Boy - Estelle with Kayne West

Y


----------



## Inhibited

littlefairywren said:


> American Boy - Estelle with Kayne West
> 
> Y



Your mama don't dance - Poison 

E


----------



## littlefairywren

E:doh:

Every Time You Go Away - Paul Young

Y


----------



## Inhibited

littlefairywren said:


> E:doh:
> 
> Every Time You Go Away - Paul Young
> 
> Y



You and ur hand - Pink

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Do What You Have To Do - Sarah McLachlan

O


----------



## Inhibited

littlefairywren said:


> Do What You Have To Do - Sarah McLachlan
> 
> O



On Call - Kings of Leon	

L


----------



## littlefairywren

Lets Get Married - Jagged Edge

D


----------



## Inhibited

littlefairywren said:


> Lets Get Married - Jagged Edge
> 
> D



Do It Again	- Cassie Davis	

N


----------



## littlefairywren

No Air - Jordin Sparks Ft. Chris Brown

R


----------



## Inhibited

littlefairywren said:


> No Air - Jordin Sparks Ft. Chris Brown
> 
> R



Rhythm Nation - Janet Jackson	

N


----------



## littlefairywren

No Say In It - Machinations

T


----------



## Inhibited

littlefairywren said:


> No Say In It - Machinations
> 
> T



Too Drunk - Buckcherry 

(Thanks Swamp)

K


----------



## littlefairywren

Kyrie - Mr. Mister

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Everyone In The House - Buzzthrill

E or S???


----------



## littlefairywren

Saturday Night - Cold Chisel

T


----------



## Inhibited

littlefairywren said:


> Saturday Night - Cold Chisel
> 
> T



Take Me On The Floor - The Veronicas

R

Trying to stay away from the E's


----------



## littlefairywren

Inhibited said:


> Take Me On The Floor - The Veronicas
> 
> R
> 
> Trying to stay away from the E's



Thanks hun Are you keeping cool, we just hit 40C/102F here.

Respect - Aretha Franklin

T


----------



## AuntHen

littlefairywren said:


> Thanks hun Are you keeping cool, we just hit 40C/102F here.
> 
> Respect - Aretha Franklin
> 
> T



Today- Smashing Pumpkins

Y


----------



## LovelyLiz

Yellow - Coldplay

W


----------



## littlefairywren

LOL, I am stuck 

Where did the Z go?

Why Does My Heart Feel So Bad - Moby

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Doop - Doop

P


----------



## Inhibited

Adamantoise said:


> Doop - Doop
> 
> P



Please Elise - Eskimo Joe	

E


----------



## littlefairywren

Everyone's A Winner - Hot Chocolate

R


----------



## Inhibited

littlefairywren said:


> Everyone's A Winner - Hot Chocolate
> 
> R



Sorry i missed your post b4- am keeping cool, how r u doing with it?

Rich - Yeah Yeah Yeahs

H


----------



## LovelyLiz

littlefairywren said:


> Where did the Z go?



The same place the "A" that I was replying to went! It got edited out of the post before mine after I had already put in my reply. (Too bad, I had loved my reply!) 



Inhibited said:


> Rich - Yeah Yeah Yeahs
> 
> H



Hips Don't Lie - Shakira

E


----------



## littlefairywren

womanforconversation said:


> The same place the "A" that I was replying to went! It got edited out of the post before mine after I had already put in my reply. (Too bad, I had loved my reply!)
> 
> Ah, I couldn't stop laughing when I saw a Z. E's are hard enough
> 
> Hips Don't Lie - Shakira
> 
> E



Ah, I couldn't stop laughing when I saw a Z. E's are hard enough
Air-con all the way Inhibited, or I would melt!

Every Night - Phoebe Snow

T


----------



## swamptoad

Today's Undertaking - M. Ward

G


----------



## littlefairywren

Glory Box - Portishead

Y or X


----------



## swamptoad

X-Ray Man - Liz Phair


N


----------



## mulrooney13

You Really Got Me - The Kinks

E


----------



## swamptoad

E or M 

We made a rule a while back that if the song ended on the letter "E" that you have a choice to use "E" or the letter right before it. 

Drop Nineteens - My Aquarium 


M


----------



## littlefairywren

No to E's...yay

Makes Me Wanna Die - Tricky

I or E


----------



## LovelyLiz

ARGH! LFW, we keep posting at exactly the same time! 

New song:

Ice Cream - Sarah McLachlan

M


----------



## Adamantoise

Mah Nà Mah Nà - Piero Umiliani

A


----------



## littlefairywren

Anything's Possible - Jonny Lang

L or E


----------



## swamptoad

Lightning Crashes - Live


S


----------



## Adamantoise

Stop At Nothing - Dying Fetus

G


----------



## littlefairywren

Goodbye Horses - Q Lazzarus

S


----------



## swamptoad

Say Please - Monsters Of Folk


E or S


----------



## LovelyLiz

Should I Stay or Should I Go - The Clash

O


----------



## littlefairywren

Open Your Eyes - Snow Patrol

S


----------



## Inhibited

littlefairywren said:


> Open Your Eyes - Snow Patrol
> 
> S



Sober - Pink

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Return of the Mack - Mark Morrison

K


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

know your enemy-green day

y


----------



## littlefairywren

You And I - Michael Bublé (I love me some Bublé)

I


----------



## Adamantoise

In The Grip Of Winter - Autopsy

R


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

raspberry beret-prince and the revolution

t


----------



## littlefairywren

Tears - The Isley Brothers

S


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Sentimental - Deborah Cox

L


----------



## AuntHen

BrownEyedChica said:


> Sentimental - Deborah Cox
> 
> L



Lonely People- America

E


----------



## littlefairywren

I am starting to scrape the bottom of the barrel with E's.....

Everything But You - Brian McFadden

U


----------



## Inhibited

littlefairywren said:


> I am starting to scrape the bottom of the barrel with E's.....
> 
> Everything But You - Brian McFadden
> 
> U



Under the Milky way - The church

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You Send Me - Sam Cooke

M or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Mandatory Suicide - Slayer

E or D?


----------



## littlefairywren

Dare - Gorillaz

R or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Raise The Pestilence - Disgorge 

E or C?

Howdy,Wren! :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren

Candy - Paulo Nutini

Y

Howdy yourself, Adamantoise


----------



## Adamantoise

Your True Enemy - Nachtmystium

Y again,sorry. >.<


----------



## littlefairywren

(You Make me Feel Like) A Natural Woman - Aretha Franklin

N

Give me a Y over an E, any day


----------



## Adamantoise

Narcissistic Stimulant - Agoraphobic Nosebleed

T


----------



## littlefairywren

This Love - Craig Armstrong

V or E


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Vogue - Madonna

U or E


----------



## littlefairywren

Unchained Melody - The Righteous Brothers

Y


----------



## Inhibited

littlefairywren said:


> Unchained Melody - The Righteous Brothers
> 
> Y



YOur eyes - Eskimo Joe

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Simple Man - Lynyrd Skynyrd

N


----------



## Inhibited

littlefairywren said:


> Simple Man - Lynyrd Skynyrd
> 
> N



No Reason - Grinspoon	

N


----------



## littlefairywren

Nights in White Satin - Moody Blues

N


----------



## Inhibited

littlefairywren said:


> Nights in White Satin - Moody Blues
> 
> N



Nowhere Without You - Bob Evans	

U


----------



## littlefairywren

Unwritten - Natasha Bedingfield

N


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Never Make a Promise - Dru Hill

s or e


----------



## Inhibited

BrownEyedChica said:


> Never Make a Promise - Dru Hill
> 
> s or e



Sweetest thing - U2

G


----------



## littlefairywren

Garage Days - Katie Noonan

S


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Garage Days - Katie Noonan
> 
> S



Serpent Of The Deep - Deathchain

P


----------



## littlefairywren

Protection - Massive Attack

N


----------



## Inhibited

littlefairywren said:


> Protection - Massive Attack
> 
> N



Never Gonna Give You Up - Rick Astley	

P


----------



## littlefairywren

Pony - Ginuwine

Y


----------



## Inhibited

littlefairywren said:


> Pony - Ginuwine
> 
> Y



YOu make me sick - Pink

K


----------



## littlefairywren

Knocking on Heavens Door - Bob Seger

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Rip Taylor Is God - The Bloodhound Gang

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Dreams - Van Halen

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Smile - Pearl Jam

E or L?


----------



## littlefairywren

Let Me Think About It - Ida Corr

T


----------



## Adamantoise

The Wolf - Dave Clarke

F


----------



## littlefairywren

Fall - Single Gun Theory

L


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Letter to Me - Brad Paisley

M or E


----------



## littlefairywren

Millie - Noiseworks

I or E


----------



## runningman

In the end - Linkin Park

D


----------



## littlefairywren

December - Collective Soul

R


----------



## Aust99

Run rabbit run - The Hoosiers

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Aust99 said:


> Run rabbit run - The Hoosiers
> 
> N



No Diggity - BLACKstreet feat. Dr Dre

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You - Switchfoot

U


----------



## pdesil071189

Under The Bridge - The Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## littlefairywren

Good Vibrations - Marky Mark

S


----------



## MatthewB

_Something in the Way She Moves_ - James Taylor 

E


----------



## littlefairywren

Sail Away - David Grey

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Sail Away - David Grey
> 
> Y



You Don't Have To Say You Love Me - Dusty Springfield

E or M?


----------



## littlefairywren

Music Sounds Better With You - Stardust

U


----------



## Adamantoise

Up On The Roof - The Drifters

F


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> Up On The Roof - The Drifters
> 
> F



I love that song! Good choice Tom 

Fuzzy - Grant Lee Buffalo

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> I love that song! Good choice Tom
> 
> Fuzzy - Grant Lee Buffalo
> 
> Y



Thank you! ^__^

You To Me Are Everything - The Real Thing

G


----------



## littlefairywren

Gimme Some Lovin' - Spencer Davis Group

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Not A Chance - Toni Braxton

E or C?


----------



## littlefairywren

Cry - The Sundays

Y


----------



## MatthewB

_Yes, It Is_ - The Beatles 

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Shake That Ass - Eminem

S


----------



## MatthewB

_Sound of Music, The_ - Mary Martin 

C


----------



## littlefairywren

Crystal - Stevie Nicks

L


----------



## Adamantoise

Let Forever Be - The Chemical Brothers

B or E?


----------



## runningman

Bag of Bones - The Maccabees (THE most inappropriate song title for this board ever?!) 

S


----------



## littlefairywren

She's Got A Way - Billy Joel

Y


----------



## MatthewB

_You've Lost that Lovin' Feelin'_ - The Righeous Brothers 

N


----------



## littlefairywren

Never Say Never - Romeo Void

R


----------



## MatthewB

_River Man_ - Nick Drake 

N


----------



## littlefairywren

Night Of My Life - Damien Leith

F or E


----------



## MatthewB

_Everything Grows_ - Raffi 

S


----------



## littlefairywren

San Francisco - Scott McKenzie

O


----------



## MatthewB

_Over the Rainbow_ - Judy Garland 

W


----------



## littlefairywren

Wishing Well - Terence Trent Darby

L


----------



## swamptoad

Lies - Glen Hansard


S


----------



## littlefairywren

Save Me - Aretha Franklin

M or E


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Moments - Emerson Drive

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Sweet Lady - Tyrese

Y


----------



## MatthewB

_Yesterday_ - The Beatles 

Y (again! )


----------



## littlefairywren

You And I - Michael Bublé

I


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> You And I - Michael Bublé
> 
> I



Institutions Of Deceit - Dying Fetus

T


----------



## littlefairywren

Tears - The Isley Brothers

S


----------



## swamptoad

Son Of A Gun - The Vaselines



N


----------



## littlefairywren

New Kid in Town - The Eagles

N


----------



## MatthewB

_Norwegian Wood_ - The Beatles 

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Demolition Love - Jann Arden

V or E


----------



## MatthewB

_Everybody's Welcome_ - Herman Hauptmann 

E


----------



## littlefairywren

Elenore - The Turtles

R or E


----------



## MatthewB

_Revolution_ - The Beatles 

N


----------



## littlefairywren

New Favorite - Alison Krauss
T or E


----------



## MatthewB

_This Bird Has Flown_ - The Beatles 

N


----------



## littlefairywren

No Air - Jordin Sparks Ft. Chris Brown

R


----------



## AuntHen

littlefairywren said:


> No Air - Jordin Sparks Ft. Chris Brown
> 
> R



Rudolph The Red Nosed Reindeer- Gene Autry


R


----------



## littlefairywren

Reasons Are All I Have Left - The Art of Fighting

T


----------



## ItsLikeRachel

The Rumour - You Me At Six

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Run - Snow Patrol

N


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Nobody's Suppose to be Here - Deborah Cox

R or E


----------



## MatthewB

_Rocket_ - Def Leppard 

T


----------



## littlefairywren

This Years Love - David Gray

V or E


----------



## MatthewB

_Eh Eh I've Got Nothing to Say_ - Lady Gaga 

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You're Makin Me High - Toni Braxton

H


----------



## MatthewB

_Hey Bulldog_ - The Beatles 

G


----------



## littlefairywren

Gotta Be The One - Maxine Nightingale

N or E


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Neon Moon - Brooks and Dunn

N


----------



## MatthewB

_Never Say Never Again_ - The Bee Gees 

N


----------



## littlefairywren

Never Say Never - The Fray

R


----------



## MatthewB

_Rock Around the Clock_ - Bill Haley and the Comets 

K


----------



## littlefairywren

Killing Me Softly With His Song - Roberta Flack


G


----------



## MatthewB

_Gimme Shelter_ - The Rolling Stones 

R


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

radar love-golden earring

v or e


----------



## MatthewB

_Everything I Do_ - Bryan Adams 

O


----------



## ItsLikeRachel

Ocean Avenue - Yellowcard
E!


----------



## littlefairywren

Every Time You Go Away - Paul Young

Y


----------



## ItsLikeRachel

You're So Last Summer - Taking Back Sunday
R!


----------



## littlefairywren

Revelry - Kings Of Leon

Y


----------



## MatthewB

_You Know My Name (Look Up the Number)_ - The Beatles 

E or R


----------



## ItsLikeRachel

Emergency - Paramore
Y!


----------



## MatthewB

_Yellow Submarine_ - The Beatles 

E


----------



## ItsLikeRachel

Everything You're Not - Demi Lovato *shame*
T!


----------



## MatthewB

_Tell Me Why_ - The Beatles 

Y


----------



## ItsLikeRachel

You Gotta Believe - The Rocket Summer
I like this game 
E!


----------



## Fonzy

Ein Elefant Für Dich - Wir Sind Helden

H


----------



## littlefairywren

How Can You Mend A Broken Heart - Al Green

T


----------



## Adamantoise

To Decompose - Cannibal Corpse

E or S?


----------



## littlefairywren

Storm - Lifehouse

M


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Storm - Lifehouse
> 
> M



Mind Atrophy - Aghast

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You - Switchfoot

U


----------



## iamaJenny

Unwanted-Avril Lavigne

D


(I like her. Don't judge me)


----------



## littlefairywren

iamaJenny said:


> Unwanted-Avril Lavigne
> 
> D
> 
> 
> (I like her. Don't judge me)



Differently - Cassie Davis

Y

(no judging hon, this is fun)


----------



## MatthewB

_You Make Me Feel So Young_ - Frank Sinatra 

G


----------



## littlefairywren

Gimme! Gimme! Gimme! (A Man After Midnight) - ABBA

T


----------



## MatthewB

_Take a Bow_ - Muse 

W


----------



## littlefairywren

World, Hold On - Bob Sinclair

N


----------



## MatthewB

_Northern Sky_ - Nick Drake

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

Year of the Cat - Al Stewart

T


----------



## MatthewB

_Tomorrow Never Knows_ - The Beatles 

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Sway - Bic Runga

Y


----------



## MatthewB

_You Oughta Know_ - Alanis Morissette 

W


----------



## littlefairywren

We Will Together - Eurogliders 

R


----------



## MatthewB

_Rockin' Robin_ - Bobby Day 

N


----------



## littlefairywren

No Myth - Michael Penn

H


----------



## MatthewB

_Holly Jolly Christmas_ - Burl Ives 

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Space Age Love Song - Flock of Seagulls

G


----------



## MatthewB

_Girls Just Wanna Have Fun_ - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## Adamantoise

Nex' Theme - DJ Nex

E or M


----------



## ItsLikeRachel

Every Time You Lie - Demi Lovato
E


----------



## Adamantoise

ItsLikeRachel said:


> Every Time You Lie - Demi Lovato
> E



Eyes Open Wide - Toad The Wet Sprocket

D or E?


----------



## the_captain

Adamantoise said:


> Eyes Open Wide - Toad The Wet Sprocket
> 
> D or E?



Dogs - Pink Floyd

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Sweet Dreams For You - Jewel

U


----------



## the_captain

littlefairywren said:


> Sweet Dreams For You - Jewel
> 
> U



Unforgettable - Nat King Cole/Natalie Cole

L or E


----------



## littlefairywren

Longer Than - Dan Fogleberg

N


----------



## MatthewB

_Never Gonna Give You Up_ - Rick Astley 

P


----------



## littlefairywren

Protection - Massive Attack

N


----------



## MatthewB

_Non, je ne regrette rien_ - Edith Piaf 

N


----------



## littlefairywren

MatthewB said:


> _Non, je ne regrette rien_ - Edith Piaf
> 
> N



Beautiful song Matthew 

Never My Love -The Association

V or E


----------



## MatthewB

Thank you, *littlefairywren*. 

_Vie en Rose, La_ - Edith Piaf 

E


----------



## the_captain

MatthewB said:


> _Never Gonna Give You Up_ - Rick Astley
> 
> P



Oh no, the thread got Rick rolled!! 



MatthewB said:


> Thank you, *littlefairywren*.
> 
> _Vie en Rose, La_ - Edith Piaf
> 
> E



Easy Come, Easy Go - Bobby Sherman

O


----------



## Adamantoise

the_captain said:


> Oh no, the thread got Rick rolled!!
> 
> 
> 
> Easy Come, Easy Go - Bobby Sherman
> 
> O



Original Nuttah - Uk Apachi and Shy FX

h


----------



## littlefairywren

Hey Lover - LL Cool J

R


----------



## the_captain

littlefairywren said:


> Hey Lover - LL Cool J
> 
> R



Rebel Yell - Billy Idol

L


----------



## MatthewB

_Layla_ - Derek and the Dominoes 

A


----------



## littlefairywren

A Song for You - Donny Hathaway

U


----------



## MatthewB

_Underneath Your Clothes_ - Shakira 

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Sugar Baby Love - The Rubettes

V or E


----------



## MatthewB

_Everybody Needs Somebody to Love_ - The Blues Brothers 

E


----------



## littlefairywren

I can't do E's, they give me the heebie jeebies..

Vienna - Ultravox

A


----------



## the_captain

All You Need Is Love - Beatles

V or E


----------



## MatthewB

_Every Breath You Take_ - The Police 

K or E


----------



## the_captain

Kid Charlemagne - Steely Dan

N or E


----------



## MatthewB

_No Feelings_ - The Sex Pistols 

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Save The Last Dance For Me - The Drifters

E or M?


----------



## littlefairywren

Moonchild - Cibo Matto

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Dragula - Rob Zombie

A


----------



## littlefairywren

Ashes to Ashes - Faith No More

S


----------



## MatthewB

_Sun King_ - The Beatles 

G


----------



## littlefairywren

Give Me the Night - George Benson

T


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Give Me the Night - George Benson
> 
> T



"The Mutant" Rollers Instinct - MK Ultra and T-Power

T again. :doh:


----------



## MatthewB

_Tomorrow Never Dies_ - Sheryl Crow 

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Stigmatized - Napalm Death

D


----------



## John12

Dancing Queen - Abba


----------



## littlefairywren

Nocturne in Eb - Chopin (I know it is not a song )

B


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Nocturne in Eb - Chopin (I know it is not a song )
> 
> B



Beg,Steal or Borrow - The New Seeker

W


----------



## littlefairywren

With a Spirit - 009 Sound System

T


----------



## Adamantoise

Twisted Structures Against The Sun - Altar Of Plagues

N


----------



## littlefairywren

November Rain - Guns N' Roses

N


----------



## MatthewB

_Never Miss a Beat_ - Kaiser Chiefs 

T


----------



## littlefairywren

Take the L (Out of Lover) - The Motels

R


----------



## MatthewB

_Ramble On_ - Led Zeppelin 

N


----------



## SweetNYLady

New York, New York -- Frank Sinatra

K


----------



## MatthewB

_Keep Pressing On_ - Bob Dylan 

N


----------



## Punkin1024

New Kid In Town - The Eagles 

N!


----------



## MatthewB

_Never Dream of Dying_ - Raymond Benson 

G


----------



## ssbwjedisweetheart

Girlfriend by Pebbles

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Do What You Have to Do - Sarah McLachlan

O


----------



## swamptoad

Old Soul Song (For The New World Order) - Bright Eyes (featuring Emmylou Harris)


G


----------



## littlefairywren

Georgia On My Mind - Ray Charles

D


----------



## swamptoad

Dear God (Sincerely M.O.F.) - Monsters Of Folk



D


----------



## littlefairywren

Dam That River - Alice in Chains

R


----------



## swamptoad

Rip Out The Wings Of A Butterfly - H.I.M.


Y


----------



## littlefairywren

Poor butterfly 

You Can't Count On Me - Counting Crows

M or E


----------



## MatthewB

_My Happy Ending_ - Avril Lavigne 

G


----------



## littlefairywren

Got To Give It Up (Part 1) - Marvin Gaye

P


----------



## MatthewB

_Please Please Me_ - The Beatles 

E or M


----------



## littlefairywren

Mondo Bongo - Joe Strummer & the Mescaleros

O


----------



## MatthewB

_Over the Rainbow_ - Judy Garland


----------



## littlefairywren

Winning Days - The Vines

S


----------



## MatthewB

_Sleep, Baby, Sleep_ - Traditional 

P


----------



## Adamantoise

Peephole - System Of A Down

E or L?


----------



## MatthewB

_Leave Me Alone_ - Michael Jackson 

E


----------



## Adamantoise

MatthewB said:


> _Leave Me Alone_ - Michael Jackson
> 
> E



Eaten From Inside - Cannibal Corpse

D or E?


----------



## the_captain

Adamantoise said:


> Eaten From Inside - Cannibal Corpse
> 
> D or E?



Down On The Corner - Creedence Clearwater Revival

R


----------



## ssbwjedisweetheart

Ring of Fire-Johnny Cash
R or E


----------



## the_captain

Red Skies At Night - The Fixx

T


----------



## Adamantoise

The Black Pearl - Arabia

L


----------



## the_captain

Long Time - Boston (Yes, I know it's technically Foreplay/Long Time...just taking some poetic license! )

M or E


----------



## littlefairywren

Miss You - Rolling Stones

U


----------



## ssbwjedisweetheart

Unchain my Heart- Ray Charles

T


----------



## littlefairywren

Tell Me What We're Gonna Do Now - Joss Stone ft. Common

W


----------



## MatthewB

_Walk This Way_ - Aerosmith


----------



## littlefairywren

You've Got to Hide Your Love Away - The Beatles

Y


----------



## MatthewB

_You're Going to Lose That Girl_ - The Beatles 

L


----------



## littlefairywren

Lonely - Paris Wells

Y


----------



## the_captain

You Sexy Thing - Hot Chocolate

G


----------



## MatthewB

_Greatest Love of All, The_ - Sexual Chocolate 

L


----------



## SweetNYLady

Leather and Lace -- Stevie Nicks & Don Henley


E or C


----------



## swamptoad

Coin-Operated Boy - Dresden Dolls 


Y


----------



## the_captain

YMCA - The Village People

A


----------



## swamptoad

American Boy - Juliette Lewis and The Licks


Y again sorry. :doh:


----------



## littlefairywren

You Send Me - Sam Cooke

M or E


----------



## steely

Every Breath You Take- The Police

K or E


----------



## littlefairywren

Knock on Wood - Amii Stewart

D


----------



## swamptoad

Don't Take It Away - Devics

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You Could Be Happy - Snow Patrol

Y (sorry)


----------



## the_captain

Yes We Can Can - Pointer Sisters

N


----------



## MatthewB

_Never Say Never Again_ - Lani Hall 

N or I


----------



## littlefairywren

It Started With A Kiss - Hot Chocolate

S


----------



## MatthewB

_Sounds of Silence, The_ - Simon and Garfunkel 

E or C


----------



## littlefairywren

Cold Desert - Kings Of Leon

T


----------



## MatthewB

_Think (About It)_ - Lynn Collins 

K


----------



## littlefairywren

Killing Me Softly With His Song - Roberta Flack

G


----------



## izzy

god is a girl-Nonstop Medley
N


----------



## littlefairywren

Lappuntamento - Ornella Vanoni

O


----------



## MatthewB

_O Fortuna_ - Carl Orff 

A


----------



## littlefairywren

All Alone On Christmas - Darlene Love

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Sex Cow - GWAR

W


----------



## the_captain

White Christmas - Bing Crosby

S

(Is it cheating that this song happens to be playing on the radio right now? )


----------



## MatthewB

_Santa Claus is Comin' to Town_ - Fred Astaire 

N


----------



## swamptoad

Nutcracker Suite - Tchaikovsky

E or T


----------



## the_captain

_There's a Good Reason These Tables are Numbered Honey, You Just Haven't Thought of It Yet_ - Panic! At The Disco

T (again)


----------



## swamptoad

Twelve Pains Of Christmas - Bob Rivers



S


----------



## littlefairywren

Stay With me Till Dawn - Judy Tzuke

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Night Of The Vampire - Entombed

R or E?


----------



## littlefairywren

Return To Innocence - Enigma

C or E


----------



## Punkin1024

Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic - The Police 


C - for sure!


----------



## littlefairywren

Chase the Sun - Planet Funk

N


----------



## the_captain

Never My Love - The Association

V or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Vicious Circle-The Seven Deadly Sins = Destruction

S


----------



## swamptoad

Seneca Falls - The Distillers 



S


----------



## MatthewB

_Saturday Sun_ - Nick Drake 

N


----------



## the_captain

No One Is To Blame - Howard Jones

M or E


----------



## MatthewB

_Man in a Shed_ - Nick Drake 

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Don't Stop the Dance - Bryan Ferry

C or E


----------



## SweetNYLady

Every Now and Then -- Garth Brooks

N


----------



## littlefairywren

Night Chicago Died (The) - Paper Lace

D


----------



## Fat.n.sassy

Deacon Blues - Steely Dan

S


----------



## thatgirl08

Fat.n.sassy said:


> Deacon Blues - Steely Dan
> 
> S



Seat Down Low - Lil Wayne

R


----------



## Punkin1024

Rudolf The Red-Nosed Reindeer - Burl Ives

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Rescue - Lucinda Williams

U or E


----------



## MatthewB

_Every Time I Hear Your Name_ - Keith Anderson 

E or M


----------



## littlefairywren

Mistletoe - Colbie Caillat

O or E


----------



## MatthewB

_Open Your Eyes_ - Your Favorite Enemies 

S or E


----------



## littlefairywren

Sweet Lady - Tyrese

Y


----------



## MatthewB

_You Are So Beautiful_ - Joe Cocker 

L


----------



## littlefairywren

Love Is Gonna Get Ya - Macy Gray

A


----------



## Adamantoise

Am I Dead Yet? - G.B.H

T


----------



## the_captain

Time - Pink Floyd

M or E


----------



## littlefairywren

Man Who Can't Be Moved (The) - The Script

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Denial Of Life - Death

E or F?


----------



## littlefairywren

Fade Into You - Mazzy Star

U


----------



## swamptoad

Up Against The Wall - Peter Bjorn & John


L


----------



## littlefairywren

Lollipop - The Chordettes

P


----------



## swamptoad

Personal Jesus - Depeche Mode


S


----------



## littlefairywren

Saladin - Harry Gregson-Williams

N


----------



## the_captain

Norwegian Wood - Beatles

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Don't Take it Personal - Monica

L


----------



## autopaint-1

Long Tall Sally - Little Richard

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You Belong To Me - The Duprees

M or E


----------



## the_captain

Master Jack - Four Jacks and a Jill

K


----------



## littlefairywren

Kiss and Say Goodbye - The Manhattans

Y or E


----------



## MatthewB

_You Make Me Feel So Young_ - Frank Sinatra 

G


----------



## littlefairywren

Garden (The) - Mirah

N


----------



## the_captain

New Moon On Monday - Duran Duran

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You And I - Michael Bublé

I


----------



## Adamantoise

I Suck On My Thumb - GWAR

B


----------



## littlefairywren

Byrds of Prey - Bertie Blackman

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

You Got The Love - The Source and Candi Staton

E or V?


----------



## littlefairywren

Early Warning - Baby Animals

G


----------



## autopaint-1

Got To Give It Up - Marvin Gaye


P


----------



## Adamantoise

Psychoslasher - Gruesome Stuff Relish

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Running Up That Hill - Kate Bush

L


----------



## Adamantoise

Lucid Denial - Leng Tch'e

L again


----------



## littlefairywren

Love Is A Losing Game - Amy Winehouse

M or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Motorbreath - Metallica

H


----------



## littlefairywren

Hang On (Dave Aude Extended Mix) - Plumb

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Next Heap With - Aphex Twin

H


----------



## Weirdo890

Here Comes the Sun - The Beatles

N


----------



## littlefairywren

Night Moves - Bob Seger

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Spirit In Black - Slayer

K


----------



## littlefairywren

Kiss Me - Sixpence None the Richer

M or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Mad At God - Deicide

D


----------



## the_captain

D'yer Mak'er - Led Zeppelin

R


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Rareform - After The Burial
M


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Man! I Feel Like a Woman! - Shania Twain
N (since ! might be a bit awkward)


----------



## the_captain

Nine to Five (9 to 5) - Dolly Parton

V or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Vlad The Impaler - GWAR :bow:

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Reason (The) - Hoobastank

N


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Not Enough Mana - Bulb
A


----------



## littlefairywren

Alive and Kicking - Simple Minds

G


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Greet Death - Explosions in the Sky
H


----------



## littlefairywren

Hell is Around the Corner - Tricky

R


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Regurgitated Disinformation - Job For A Cowboy
D or N


----------



## littlefairywren

Day You Come (The) - Powderfinger

M or E


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Mojo Pin - Jeff Buckley
O or N


----------



## littlefairywren

Only Way is the Wrong Way (The) - Filter

Y


----------



## the_captain

You Dropped A Bomb On Me - Gap Band

M or E


----------



## littlefairywren

Miracles - RES

S


----------



## the_captain

Snoopy's Christmas - The Royal Guardsmen

S (again)


----------



## littlefairywren

Say It Right - Nelly Furtado

T


----------



## the_captain

Thriller - Michael Jackson

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Run - Snow Patrol

N


----------



## Weirdo890

New York State Of Mind - Billy Joel
D


----------



## Adamantoise

Double Barrel - Dave & Ansel Collins

L


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Live Like I'm Real - Born Of Osiris
L


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Language is a Virus - Laurie Anderson
S


----------



## Pinkbelly

BigFriendlyDave said:


> Language is a Virus - Laurie Anderson
> S



dude! good pick, i love that tune!

...also, i'll pick Situation Critical, by Platinum Blonde

L


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Long Walks On Short Bridges - Sky Eats Airplane
S


----------



## the_captain

Saturday Night's Alright For Fighting - Elton John

G


----------



## Weirdo890

Girl - The Beatles

L


----------



## rg770Ibanez

liquid D - Liquid Tension Experiment 
D


----------



## the_captain

Dog and Butterfly - Heart

Y


----------



## rg770Ibanez

You Will Be A Hot Dancer - Incubus
R


----------



## littlefairywren

Relax - Frankie Goes to Hollywood

mmm X or A


----------



## Adamantoise

Antichrist - Sepultura

T


----------



## littlefairywren

This Love - Craig Armstrong

V or E


----------



## Fonzy

Easy on Yourself - Drive-By Truckers

E


----------



## littlefairywren

I think I will go the F 
Fuzzy - Grant Lee Buffalo

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

You Wear It Well - Rod Stewart

L


----------



## littlefairywren

Love Hurts - Nazareth

S


----------



## Fonzy

littlefairywren said:


> I think I will go the F
> Fuzzy - Grant Lee Buffalo
> 
> Y



Woops lol :blush:


Anyway ........... Samba De Janeiro - Bellini


O


----------



## littlefairywren

One Thing (The) - INXS

G


----------



## Adamantoise

Goodbye Love - The Carpenters

E or V?


----------



## littlefairywren

Vide Cor Meum - Hannibal (Soundtrack)

M


----------



## Adamantoise

Monkey Business - Pain

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Swan Lake Ballet Suite (Scene) - Tchaikovsky

T or E


----------



## Adamantoise

These Hours Of Despair - Swallow The Sun

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Rock With You - Michael Jackson

U


----------



## Adamantoise

Uncle Sam - Madness

M


----------



## littlefairywren

Move Closer - Phyllis Nelson

R


----------



## Tanuki

Rock Me Amadeus - Falco

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Sunset Soon Forgotten - Iron and Wine

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Somatically Incorrect - Whitechapel

T


----------



## littlefairywren

Take My Breath Away - Berlin

Y


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Your Friends Are Gone - Circa Survive
E


----------



## littlefairywren

Elegy for Charlotte - Gabriel Yared

T or E


----------



## autopaint-1

Everybody - Tommy Roe

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

(You Make me Feel Like) A Natural Woman - Aretha Franklin

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Nameless - Necroblaspheme

S


----------



## Fonzy

Solsbury Hill - Peter Gabriel

L


----------



## littlefairywren

Love Is Like Oxygen - Sweet

N


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Naughty Girl - Holly Vallance


L


----------



## littlefairywren

Lightning Crashes - Live

S


----------



## autopaint-1

Shirley - Schoolboys
Y


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

You've Got My Number (Why Don't You Use It?) - The Undertones

T


----------



## nitewriter

Taxi - Harry Chapin

I


----------



## Weirdo890

I Need To Be In Love - The Carpenters

V or E


----------



## Punkin1024

Everybody Plays The Fool - The Main Ingrediant

L


----------



## littlefairywren

Longer Than - Dan Fogleberg

N


----------



## autopaint-1

Nothing But Heartaches - Supremes

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Sail Away - David Grey

Y


----------



## the_captain

You Can Call Me Al - Paul Simon

L


----------



## littlefairywren

Leavin' - Shelby Lynne

N


----------



## the_captain

Nothing's Gonna Stop Us Now - Starship

W


----------



## littlefairywren

We Haven't Turned Around - Gomez

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Deus Ex Machina - The Monolithic Deathcult

A


----------



## littlefairywren

Atomic - Blondie

C


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Atomic - Blondie
> 
> C



Can't Get Enough Of Your Love,Babe - Barry White

E or B?


----------



## littlefairywren

Ooh, I love that choice!!

Bittersweet - Bittersweet Faith

T


----------



## Adamantoise

The Uberklaw - GWAR

W


----------



## littlefairywren

Where I Stood - Missy Higgins

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Driven By You - Queen

U


----------



## Weirdo890

Uptown Girl - Billy Joel

L


----------



## Adamantoise

Lust In Space - GWAR

C or E?


----------



## littlefairywren

Coming Down - The Shore

N


----------



## Weirdo890

Norwegian Wood - The Beatles

D


----------



## Jezzebelle

Dancing with Myself - Billy Idol


----------



## littlefairywren

Fuzzy - Grant Lee Buffalo

Y


----------



## Aust99

You are a runner and I am my father's son - Wolf Parade

N


----------



## swamptoad

Not Gonna Get Us - T.A.T.U.



S


----------



## littlefairywren

Send Me an Angel - Real Life

L


----------



## swamptoad

"Lollipop" - Julius Dixson and Beverly Ross .. also .. (covered by The Chordettes)


P


----------



## littlefairywren

Play Me - Neil Diamond 

M or E


----------



## autopaint-1

Elenore - Turtles 

E


----------



## littlefairywren

Ebb Tide - The Platters

D or E


----------



## Punkin1024

littlefairywren said:


> Ebb Tide - The Platters
> 
> D or E



England Swings - Roger Miller 

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Stay - Maurice Williams and the Zodiacs

Y


----------



## Weirdo890

Your Cheatin' Heart - Hank Williams Sr.

T


----------



## littlefairywren

Two Out of Three Aint Bad - Meatloaf

D


----------



## Weirdo890

Delia's Gone - Johnny Cash

N or E


----------



## littlefairywren

Nothing Left to Lose - Mat Kearney

S or E


----------



## Blackhawk2293

Saved By Zero - The Fixx

R or O


----------



## littlefairywren

On The Outside - Sheryl Crow

D or E


----------



## the_captain

Devil Went Down To Georgia (The) - Charlie Daniels Band

A


----------



## autopaint-1

Abergavenny - Shannon

Y


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

You Only Live Twice - Nancy Sinatra

E


----------



## littlefairywren

Emotion - Samantha Sang

N


----------



## ssbwjedisweetheart

Na Na Hey Hey Kiss Him Goodbye-Steam

M


----------



## littlefairywren

Meditation from Thais - Joshua Bell

S


----------



## ssbwjedisweetheart

Sweet Caroline -Neil Diamond

E


----------



## littlefairywren

Every Night - Pheobe Snow

T


----------



## ssbwjedisweetheart

Time It's On My Side- The Rolling Stones

E


----------



## LovelyLiz

Elderly Woman Behind the Counter in a Small Town - Pearl Jam

N


----------



## rg770Ibanez

None Shall Pass - Into the Moat

S


----------



## littlefairywren

She - Osmosis

H or E


----------



## ssbwjedisweetheart

House of the Rising Sun -The Animals

N


----------



## Weirdo890

No Sugar Tonight/ New Mother Nature - The Guess Who

R or E


----------



## littlefairywren

Rush Rush - Paula Abdul

H


----------



## ssbwjedisweetheart

Hush a bye Island- Frank Sinatra

D


----------



## Weirdo890

Don Quixote - Gordon Lightfoot

T or E


----------



## ssbwjedisweetheart

Tonight Tonight -Smashing Pumpkins 

T


----------



## Weirdo890

Truckin' - The Grateful Dead

N


----------



## littlefairywren

New Kid in Town - The Eagles

N


----------



## Weirdo890

No, No, No - Frank Zappa and the Mothers of Invention

O


----------



## littlefairywren

Owner of a Lonely Heart - Yes

T


----------



## Weirdo890

Teenage Lament '74 - Alice Cooper

T


----------



## littlefairywren

Twisted - Brian McFadden

D


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Drunkship of Lanterns - The Mars Volta

S or F or P


----------



## littlefairywren

Fade to Grey - Visage

Y


----------



## rg770Ibanez

You're an Angel and I'm Gonna Cry - Chris Thile

Y or A


----------



## littlefairywren

Aint Nobody - Chaka Khan

Y


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Your Body Is A Wonderland - John Mayer

D


----------



## Weirdo890

Daniel - Elton John

L


----------



## littlefairywren

Love is a Stranger - Eurythmics

R


----------



## ssbwjedisweetheart

Raindrops-Dee Clark

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Shut Up - Black Eyed Peas

P


----------



## Pharadox

Pretty In Pink - Psychedelic Furs

K


----------



## littlefairywren

Knowing Me, Knowing You - Abba

U

Welcome Pharadox, nice to see a new player


----------



## Pharadox

Underneath Your Clothes - Shakira

S

Thanks Littlefairywren, it's great to be here playing.


----------



## Adamantoise

Pharadox said:


> Underneath Your Clothes - Shakira
> 
> S
> 
> Thanks Littlefairywren, it's great to be here playing.



See Me Now - Obituary

W

Oh,hello! Welcome!


----------



## littlefairywren

Wonderdrug - Jann Arden

G


----------



## Pharadox

Gimme Gimme Gimme - ABBA

E


----------



## littlefairywren

Everlasting - Remy Shand

G


----------



## Pharadox

Girl You'll Be a Woman Soon - Neil Diamond

N


----------



## littlefairywren

No Milk Today - Herman's Hermits

Y


----------



## Weirdo890

You Don't Mess Around With Jim - Jim Croce

M


----------



## littlefairywren

Mon Dieu - Edith Piaf

U


----------



## Weirdo890

Up Around the Bend - Creedence Clearwater Revival

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Do You Think I'm Sexy - Rod Stewart

Y


----------



## Famouslastwords

littlefairywren said:


> Do You Think I'm Sexy - Rod Stewart
> 
> Y



Y'all Want a Single~ Korn

E


----------



## littlefairywren

Every Time You Go Away - Paul Young

Y


----------



## Famouslastwords

Yakety Yak~ The Coasters

K


----------



## littlefairywren

Knock on Wood - Amii Stewart

D


----------



## Famouslastwords

Down in Mexico~ The Coasters


----------



## littlefairywren

One Way Ticket - Eruption

T


----------



## Blackhawk2293

Til The End of Time - Bobby Brown


----------



## littlefairywren

Everybody Loves Somebody - Dean Martin

Y


----------



## Fat.n.sassy

Dancin' in the Moonlight - King Harvest (officially a 1 hit wonder)


----------



## Blackhawk2293

littlefairywren said:


> Everybody Loves Somebody - Dean Martin
> 
> Y





Y is for... Y.M.C.A - Village People


----------



## Blackhawk2293

Fat.n.sassy said:


> Dancin' in the Moonlight - King Harvest (officially a 1 hit wonder)




T...

Thunderball - Tom Jones


----------



## littlefairywren

Like a Stone - Audioslave

N or E

Last letter for first Blackhawk, nice to see a new face


----------



## Blackhawk2293

Easy Lover - Phil Collins


----------



## littlefairywren

Reasons Are All I Have Left - The Art of Fighting 

T


----------



## Blackhawk2293

The Magic Friend - 2 Unlimited


----------



## littlefairywren

Downhearted - Australian Crawl

D


----------



## Blackhawk2293

Dirty Mack - Ice Cube


----------



## littlefairywren

Kashmir - Led Zeppelin

R


----------



## Blackhawk2293

Rock With You - Michael Jackson

U


----------



## Weirdo890

Kathy's Song - Simon and Garfunkel

G


----------



## Blackhawk2293

Gett Off - Prince

F


----------



## Famouslastwords

f*** you Pharoah Monch

U


----------



## Blackhawk2293

United States of Whatever - Liam Lynch

R


----------



## Weirdo890

Unchained - Johnny Cash

D


----------



## Blackhawk2293

Do It To Me - Lionel Richie

E


----------



## littlefairywren

Everybody's Talkin' - Harry Nilsson

N


----------



## Blackhawk2293

New Attitude - Patti LaBelle

E


----------



## littlefairywren

Everybody's Got Their Something - Nikka Costa

G


----------



## Fat.n.sassy

Get Down Tonight ~ KC and the Sunshine Band


----------



## littlefairywren

This Love - Craig Armstrong

V or E


----------



## the_captain

Volare - Domenico Modugno

R or E


----------



## Weirdo890

Run Through The Jungle - Creedence Clearwater Revival

L or E


----------



## littlefairywren

Love at First Sight - Kylie Minogue

T


----------



## Weirdo890

T-Bone Blues - T-Bone Walker

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Seance In A Warriors' Memory - Averse Sefira

Y


----------



## Weirdo890

Yesterday - The Beatles
Y


----------



## Adamantoise

You Can't Kill Terror - GWAR

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Remember The Time - Michael Jackson

M or E


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Remember The Time - Michael Jackson
> 
> M or E



Miami - Bad Company

I


----------



## littlefairywren

I'm Yours - Jason Mraz

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Slam - Pendulum

M


----------



## littlefairywren

Maybe Tomorrow - Stereophonics

W


----------



## Adamantoise

When Will I See You Again? - The Three Degrees

N


----------



## littlefairywren

Needles & Pins - The Searchers

S


----------



## Weirdo890

School's Out - Alice Cooper

T


----------



## littlefairywren

Tender Years - Eddie & the Cruisers

S


----------



## Weirdo890

Sugar, Sugar - The Archies

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Right Kind of Love - Jeremy Jordan

V or E


----------



## Famouslastwords

Everlong~ Foo Fighters

G


----------



## MistahSmooth_CT

Greatest love of all-Whitney Houston 

L


----------



## littlefairywren

L-L-Love - Astaire

V or E


----------



## Famouslastwords

Edge of Seventeen-Stevie Nicks


----------



## littlefairywren

Nobody Said it Was Easy - Cold Play

Y


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

You Are My World - The Communards

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Dandelion Wine - Ron Sexsmith

N or E


----------



## the_captain

99 Red Balloons (99 Luftballons) - Nena

S


----------



## Adamantoise

the_captain said:


> 99 Red Balloons (99 Luftballons) - Nena
> 
> S



Skeleton Christ - Slayer

T


----------



## the_captain

They're Coming To Take Me Away, Ha-Haa! - Napoleon XIV

A

(I love this song. Sometimes I can even identify with it! Ha-haa!!)


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Ace Of Spades - Motörhead

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Stop and Stare - One Republic

R or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Redrum - Mortician

M!


----------



## littlefairywren

Millie - Noiseworks

I or E


----------



## Gingembre

Education - Modest Mouse

N


----------



## littlefairywren

Not Ready To Make Nice - Dixie Chicks (closest to country I will EVER get)

C or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Cast No Shadow - Oasis

W


----------



## littlefairywren

Walking On A Dream - Empire of the Sun

M


----------



## Adamantoise

Midnight Train To Georgia - Gladys Knight

A


----------



## littlefairywren

All Alone Am I - Brenda Lee

I


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> All Alone Am I - Brenda Lee
> 
> I



I'm A Disco Dancer (And A Sweet Romancer) - Christopher Just

R


----------



## northwestbbw

Relator- Pete Yorn and Scarlett Johanson 

R!


----------



## littlefairywren

Run to Me - The Bee Gees

M or E


----------



## the_captain

More Than A Woman - The Bee Gees (Again!)

N


----------



## littlefairywren

Night Fever - The Bee Gees

R

Uh oh


----------



## the_captain

OK, I'll get us out of the disco 

Right Down The Line - Gerry Rafferty

N or E


----------



## littlefairywren

Night Chicago Died (The) - Paper Lace

D

Hey, you know your music t-c!


----------



## steely

Don't Bring Me Down- ELO

N


----------



## the_captain

Night Moves - Bob Seger

S

Hi steely!


----------



## littlefairywren

Sarah Smile - Hall and Oates

L or E


----------



## the_captain

Love Grows Where My Rosemary Goes - Edison Lighthouse

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Since I Don't Have You - The Skyliners

U


----------



## the_captain

Us And Them - Pink Floyd

M


----------



## steely

the_captain said:


> Night Moves - Bob Seger
> 
> S
> 
> Hi steely!



Hi captain! 

Message in a Bottle-The Police

L or E

I am not prepared! LOL


----------



## littlefairywren

Looking Through the Eyes of Love - Gene Pitney

V or E 

So good to see you here steely


----------



## steely

littlefairywren said:


> Looking Through the Eyes of Love - Gene Pitney
> 
> V or E
> 
> So good to see you here steely



Thanks lfw, I haven't been around much lately.

East St. Loius Toodle-oo-Steely Dan

O


----------



## littlefairywren

Oh What a Thrill - The Mavericks

L


----------



## the_captain

Losing My Religion - REM

N


----------



## littlefairywren

No Myth - Michael Penn

H


----------



## the_captain

Happiness Is A Warm Gun - The Beatles

N


----------



## littlefairywren

Not Responsible - Gene Pitney

L or E

I am showing my age


----------



## the_captain

Loves Me Like A Rock - Paul Simon

K

No LFW, just demonstrating your vast musical repertoire!


----------



## littlefairywren

Kiss and Say Goodbye - The Manhattans

Y or E

Oh, you just made my day....thank you


----------



## steely

You Send Me-Sam Cooke

M or E


----------



## Weirdo890

My Life - Billy Joel

F or E


----------



## littlefairywren

Fastlove - George Michael

V or E


----------



## Weirdo890

Elected - Alice Cooper

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Don't Walk Away - ELO

Y


----------



## Weirdo890

You Better You Bet - The Who

T


----------



## littlefairywren

Tainted Love - Soft Cell

V or E


----------



## BigIzzy

Everybody Loves a Nut-Johnny Cash

'T'


----------



## littlefairywren

Take My Breath Away - Berlin

Y


----------



## Weirdo890

Eight Days a Week - The Beatles

K


----------



## BigIzzy

Kokomo-The Beach boys

O


----------



## littlefairywren

On and On - Stephen Bishop

N

Oops, too slow


----------



## Weirdo890

Love is Like a Butterfly - Dolly Parton

Y


----------



## BigIzzy

Yellow Submarine-Beatles

E


----------



## littlefairywren

No Air - Jordin Sparks Ft. Chris Brown

R

I love it when everyone pounces at the same time, and it gets a bit confusing


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Reflections From Within - Man Must Die

N


----------



## MatthewB

_Not a Second Time_ - The Beatles 

E


----------



## littlefairywren

Everybodys Got To Learn Sometime - The Korgis

M or E


----------



## swamptoad

Everything To Me - John Holt


E or M (again) :doh:


----------



## littlefairywren

Magnet and Steel - Walter Egan

L


----------



## swamptoad

Longer Boats - Cat Stevens


S


----------



## littlefairywren

Sunset Soon Forgotten - Iron and Wine

N


----------



## swamptoad

Natural Blues - Moby




S


----------



## littlefairywren

Sand and Water - Beth Nielsen Chapman

R


----------



## swamptoad

Riffs and Variations on a Single Note for Jelly Roll, Earl Hines, Louis Armstrong, Baby Dodds, and the King of Swing, to Name a Few - Sufjan Stevens



W


----------



## littlefairywren

Where I Stood - Missy Higgins

D


----------



## swamptoad

Dinosaurs - King Missile


S


----------



## littlefairywren

September Song - The Platters

G


----------



## swamptoad

Giddy Up Let's Ride/Giddy Up Let's Ride (Outro) - Lil Jon & The East Side Boyz

E or D


----------



## littlefairywren

Duet - Rachael Yamagata

T


----------



## swamptoad

Turn Me Well - Micachu


L


----------



## littlefairywren

Love Hurts - Nazareth

S


----------



## swamptoad

Sleeping - Swell Season


G


----------



## littlefairywren

Garden (The) - Mirah

N


----------



## swamptoad

Next Time I Fall, (The) - Peter Cetera


L


----------



## littlefairywren

Listen to the Rhythm of the Falling Rain - Cascades

N


----------



## swamptoad

Norwegian Wood - The Beatles


D


----------



## littlefairywren

Down On Mainstreet - Bob Seger

T


----------



## Blackhawk2293

The Tide Is High - Blondie

H


----------



## the_captain

Have A Cigar - Pink Floyd

R


----------



## Weirdo890

Rose Garden - Lynn Anderson

N


----------



## littlefairywren

No Say in It - Machinations

T


----------



## Weirdo890

There You Go - Johnny Cash

O


----------



## littlefairywren

One Day I'll Fly Away - Randy Crawford

Y


----------



## Weirdo890

You are My Sunshine - Riders in the Sky

N or E


----------



## littlefairywren

Eine Kleine Nachtmusik, In G (Romance - Andante) - Mozart

K


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Eine Kleine Nachtmusik, In G (Romance - Andante) - Mozart
> 
> K


:bow: 

Krosstika - GWAR

A


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> :bow:
> 
> Krosstika - GWAR
> 
> A



All I Need - Air

D

Ok, what does GWAR stand for?


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> All I Need - Air
> 
> D
> 
> Ok, what does GWAR stand for?



Devil Woman - Cliff Richard

N

GWAR means GWAR,really-it's not an acronym for anything.


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> Devil Woman - Cliff Richard
> 
> N
> 
> GWAR means GWAR,really-it's not an acronym for anything.



Nocturne in Eb - Chopin

N or E

LOL woops, I used to know someone who loved his metal....and so many of the band names were acronyms for something nasty


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Nocturne in Eb - Chopin
> 
> N or E
> 
> LOL woops, I used to know someone who loved his metal....and so many of the band names were acronyms for something nasty



Exorcism - Ennio Morricone

M


----------



## littlefairywren

Moonlight Serenade - Glenn Miller & His Orchestra

D or E


----------



## Weirdo890

Eleanor Rigby - The Beatles

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You've Really Got a Hold of Me - The Miracles

M or E


----------



## Weirdo890

Moonlight in Vermont - Billie Holliday

T


----------



## littlefairywren

This is My World - Darius Rucker

D


----------



## Weirdo890

Disney Girls - The Beach Boys

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Suddenly - Soraya

Y


----------



## Weirdo890

You Made Me Love You - Al Jolson

U


----------



## the_captain

Weirdo890 said:


> You Made Me Love You - Al Jolson
> 
> U



OMG Weirdo, I haven't heard that one in years!! 


Undercover Angel - Alan O'Day

L


----------



## steely

the_captain said:


> OMG Weirdo, I haven't heard that one in years!!
> 
> 
> Undercover Angel - Alan O'Day
> 
> L



Talk about a blast from the past! 

Little Sister-Elvis

R


----------



## the_captain

steely said:


> Talk about a blast from the past!
> 
> Little Sister-Elvis
> 
> R



Yessiree! Hi Steely 


Rockin' Robin - Bobby Day

N


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Neon Lights - Kraftwerk

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Skull Fragment Armor - Cannibal Corpse

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Run Around Sue - Dion

U or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Evel Knievel - Ceasefire VS Deadly Avenger

L


----------



## littlefairywren

Love Theme from Romeo and Juliet - Nino Rota (Composer)

T


----------



## Adamantoise

That Green Jesus - Mr.Natural

S


----------



## littlefairywren

San Francisco - Scott McKenzie

O


----------



## Adamantoise

Orgiastic Disembowelment - Cryptopsy

T


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> *Orgiastic Disembowelment* - Cryptopsy
> 
> T



Ouch!

That's When I Think Of You - 1927

U


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Ouch!
> 
> That's When I Think Of You - 1927
> 
> U



Upcoming Upheaval - Hellrealm

L


----------



## littlefairywren

Love Changes (Everything) - Climie Fisher

G


----------



## Blackhawk2293

Guerillas In Tha Mist - Da Lench Mob

T


----------



## littlefairywren

Take the L (Out of Lover) - The Motels

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Roll With It - Oasis

T


----------



## littlefairywren

Take on Me - Aha

M or E


----------



## Weirdo890

Movin' Out - Billy Joel

T


----------



## Adamantoise

The Last Survivor - Gruesome Stuff Relish

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Running Scared - Roy Orbison

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Doubled Over - Agoraphobic Nosebleed

R


----------



## Weirdo890

Reflections - Diana Ross and the Supremes

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Saladin - Harry Gregson-Williams

N


----------



## the_captain

Nineteen - Paul Hardcastle

N (again!)


----------



## littlefairywren

North To Alaska - Johnnie Horton

A


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> North To Alaska - Johnnie Horton
> 
> A



A Track Suit Is Not Appropriate Metal Apparel - Blood Duster

L


----------



## the_captain

Leaving On A Jet Plane - Peter, Paul & Mary

N or E


----------



## Blackhawk2293

Goldfinger - Shirley Bassey

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Gypsy - Fleetwood Mac

Y


----------



## Weirdo890

Yellow River Road - Suzy Bogguss

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Dust in the Wind - Kansas

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Dumb - Nirvana

B


----------



## the_captain

Burning Love - Elvis

V or E


----------



## littlefairywren

Vienna - Ultravox

A


----------



## Weirdo890

Anyway, Anyhow, Anywhere - The Who

R or E


----------



## the_captain

Right Down The Line - Gerry Rafferty

N or E


----------



## Adamantoise

No One But You (Only The Good Die Young) - Queen

G


----------



## littlefairywren

Good Morning Starshine - Oliver James

N or E


----------



## Weirdo890

Networking - Warren Zevon

G


----------



## littlefairywren

Guitar Man (The) - Bread

N


----------



## Weirdo890

Nobody's In Love This Year - Warren Zevon

R


----------



## the_captain

New York Mining Disaster 1941 - Bee Gees

uhhh, I guess R?


----------



## Weirdo890

Reconsider Me - Warren Zevon

M or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Moonlighting - Leo Sayer

G


----------



## littlefairywren

Groovin' Slowly - John Butler Trio

Y


----------



## the_captain

You Spin Me 'Round (Like A Record) - Dead or Alive

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Don't Look Back In Anger - Oasis

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Run - Snow Patrol

N


----------



## the_captain

Nightflight To Uranus - Datarock

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Sex Bomb - Tom Jones

B


----------



## littlefairywren

Brass in Pocket - Brass In Pocket

T

I am off, see you later guys ( I have so much fun with you )


----------



## the_captain

Tainted Love - Soft Cell

V or E

Have a great day LFW!


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Brass in Pocket - Brass In Pocket
> 
> T
> 
> I am off, see you later guys ( I have so much fun with you )



Violent Dreams - Obituary

S

See you later! :bow:


----------



## the_captain

September Morn - Neil Diamond

N


----------



## littlefairywren

the_captain said:


> September Morn - Neil Diamond
> 
> N



I love that song t-c!!

Needles & Pins - The Searchers

S


----------



## Weirdo890

Smackwater Jack - Carole King

K


----------



## the_captain

Killer Queen - Queen

N


----------



## Weirdo890

Nights in White Satin - The Moody Blues

N


----------



## the_captain

Native New Yorker - Odyssey

R


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Running Up That Hill (A Deal With God) - Kate Bush

L or D


----------



## the_captain

Lawdy Miss Clawdy - Lloyd Price

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You've Really Got a Hold of Me - The Miracles

M or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Motivated By Hunger - Malignancy

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Run - Snow Patrol

N

Morning


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Run - Snow Patrol
> 
> N
> 
> Morning



Nervous Gibbering Wreck - Gorerotted

K

Why,hello there!


----------



## littlefairywren

Kisses Sweeter than Wine - Jimmie Rogers

N or E


----------



## Weirdo890

Knockin' on Heaven's Door - Bob Dylan

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Rockin' Around The Christmas Tree - Brenda Lee

E or...E??? I'm Confus.


----------



## Weirdo890

Empty Spaces - Pink Floyd

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Shut Up - Madness

P


----------



## littlefairywren

Prelude in Db 'Raindrop' - Chopin

D


----------



## Weirdo890

Dear God - Patsy Cline

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Dreamweaver - Gary Wright

R


----------



## Weirdo890

Rosie's Lullaby - Norah Jones

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You'll Never Find Another Love Like Mine - Lou Rawls

N or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Next to me - Gavin Dagraw

E or M?


----------



## swamptoad

Epic - Faith No More


C


----------



## Weirdo890

Three Cigarettes in an Ashtray - Patsy Cline

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You Deserve to be Loved - Tracy Dawn

D


----------



## Weirdo890

Daybreak - Barry Manilow

K


----------



## Adamantoise

Killed By Death - Motorhead

H


----------



## littlefairywren

Hook (The) - Grant Lee Buffalo

K


----------



## Weirdo890

Kiss Me Goodbye - Petula Clark

Y or E


----------



## littlefairywren

You Don't Own Me - Leslie Gore

M or E


----------



## Weirdo890

Mr. Tambourine Man - Bob Dylan

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Nothing Left To Give - Lionel Ritchie

V or E?


----------



## the_captain

Video Killed The Radio Star - Buggles

R


----------



## Weirdo890

Roll Over Beethoven - Chuck Berry

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Next Year - Foo Fighters

R


----------



## the_captain

Rescue Me - Fontella Bass 

M or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Mortician - Mortician

N


----------



## Weirdo890

Motorcycle (Significance of the Pickle) Song - Arlo Guthrie

G


----------



## the_captain

Go All The Way - Raspberries

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

You Are Number Six - Behold...The Arctopus

X (?!)


----------



## the_captain

Xanadu - Olivia Newton-John

U


----------



## littlefairywren

Uncomfortably Slow - Newton Faulkner

W


----------



## Famouslastwords

White America~ Eminem
A


----------



## littlefairywren

Ashes to Ashes - Faith No More

S


----------



## the_captain

Sentimental Journey - Les Brown and His Band of Renown; Doris Day, vocalist

Y


----------



## qwertyman173

You give love a bad name - Bon Jovi

E


----------



## littlefairywren

Eve the Apple of My Eye - Bell X1

Y or E


----------



## the_captain

Young At Heart - Frank Sinatra

T


----------



## littlefairywren

Tears of Love's Recall - k.d. lang

L


----------



## the_captain

Louie Louie - The Kingsmen

I or E


----------



## littlefairywren

Independent Love Song - Scarlett

G


----------



## the_captain

God Bless The USA - Lee Greenwood

(Australia too!)

A


----------



## littlefairywren

Anything's Possible - Johnny Lang

L or E


----------



## the_captain

Light My Fire - The Doors

R or E


----------



## littlefairywren

Rain - Madonna

N


----------



## the_captain

No More Mr. Nice Guy - Alice Cooper

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You've Got a Way - Shania Twain

Y


----------



## the_captain

Young Turks - Rod Stewart

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Silver Cloud - Pete Murray

D


----------



## the_captain

Dancing In The Moonlight - King Harvest

T


----------



## littlefairywren

Talk - Coldplay

K


----------



## the_captain

Kodachrome - Paul Simon

M or E


----------



## littlefairywren

Madder - Groove Armada

R

You are really good at these games t-c


----------



## the_captain

Rocky Mountain Way - Joe Walsh

Thanks, LFW. Almost 20 years as a radio DJ helped!


----------



## littlefairywren

You're Makin' Me High - Toni Braxton

H

Ahh


----------



## the_captain

Hernando's Hideaway - Archie Bleyer (and many others!)

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You're Still You - Josh Groban

U


----------



## Adamantoise

Unreachable - Gadget

L or E


----------



## littlefairywren

Let the Cold Wind Blow - Kate Rusby

W


----------



## Adamantoise

Where Is Zog? - GWAR

G


----------



## littlefairywren

Green Green Grass of Home - Tom Jones

M or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Morbid Visions - Sepultura

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> Morbid Visions - *Sepultura*
> 
> S



Hmm, I know them 

Same Mistake - James Blunt

K or E


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Hmm, I know them
> 
> Same Mistake - James Blunt
> 
> K or E



Kingdom Of Corpses - Lust Of Decay

S

Cool! Are you a fan?


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> Kingdom Of Corpses - Lust Of Decay
> 
> S
> 
> Cool! Are you a fan?



Shandi - Kiss

I

Metal is a mood. If I am in the right mood...yes. If not...it sounds like noise


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Shandi - Kiss
> 
> I
> 
> Metal is a mood. If I am in the right mood...yes. If not...it sounds like noise



Inner City Life - Goldie

E or F

I see...


----------



## littlefairywren

Free Me - Uriah Heep

M or E

Warning....Old lady alert


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Free Me - Uriah Heep
> 
> M or E
> 
> Warning....Old lady alert



Makin' It Happen - Jackson And His Computer Band

N

Hey,you're not that bad...


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> Makin' It Happen - Jackson And His Computer Band
> 
> N
> 
> Hey,you're not that bad...



Not Responsible - Gene Pitney

L or E

Hahaha, I luv you


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Not Responsible - Gene Pitney
> 
> L or E
> 
> Hahaha, I luv you



Legend In My Spare Time - The Bloodhound Gang

E or M?

Thanks. :blush:


----------



## littlefairywren

My Endless Love - Diana Ross & Lionel Richie

V or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Vision Of A Kingdom To Come - Devilish Impressions

E or M?


----------



## littlefairywren

End of the World (The) - Skeeter Davis

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Dance Of Death - Iron Maiden

H


----------



## littlefairywren

Hurt - Johnny Cash

T

Catch you later Tom, must scoot!


----------



## Adamantoise

The Haunted Ship - Liklukt

P

Buh Bye!


----------



## Weirdo890

Positively 4th Street - Bob Dylan

T


----------



## littlefairywren

Too Much Ain't Enough Love - Jimmy Barnes

V or E


----------



## Weirdo890

Eye of the Tiger - Survivor

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Release The Flies - GWAR

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Crazy - Patsy Cline

Y


----------



## AuntHen

littlefairywren said:


> Crazy - Patsy Cline
> 
> Y




YYZ ~Rush~


Z!!!!!!


----------



## littlefairywren

LOL, cheeky....I had to google my first song for this 

Ziggy Stardust - David Bowie

T


----------



## Weirdo890

Tombstone Blues - Bob Dylan


----------



## Nas80

Sound of Silence - Simon & Garfunkel

E


----------



## littlefairywren

Every Time You Go Away - Paul Young

Y


----------



## the_captain

Young And Beautiful - Elvis Presley

L


----------



## littlefairywren

Lay Your Hands on Me - Bon Jovi

M or E

Hello there


----------



## the_captain

Mac Arthur Park - Richard Harris

K

Hi lfw!  Can't stay long, gotta go out for awhile.


----------



## littlefairywren

Killing Me Softly With His Song - Roberta Flack

G

Oh


----------



## Weirdo890

God Only Knows - The Beach Boys

S


----------



## the_captain

Smells Like Teen Spirit - Nirvana

T


----------



## Adamantoise

The Ultimate Bohab - GWAR

B


----------



## swamptoad

Backstabber - Dresden Dolls



R


----------



## Adamantoise

Return Of The Mack - Mark Morrison

K


----------



## littlefairywren

Kill (The) - 30 Seconds To Mars

L


----------



## Adamantoise

Lost Inside - Obituary

D or E?


----------



## littlefairywren

Do You Love Me - The Contours

M or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Mother North - Satyricon

H


----------



## littlefairywren

Happy Birthday - Altered Images

Y


----------



## Weirdo890

You're the Devil in Disguise - Elvis Presley

S or E


----------



## littlefairywren

Strange - Grace Jones

G or E


----------



## Weirdo890

Green River - Creedence Clearwater Revival

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Run Wild - Barbara Streisand

D


----------



## AuntHen

littlefairywren said:


> Run Wild - Barbara Streisand
> 
> D




Desperado ~The Eagles~


O


----------



## littlefairywren

Owner of a Lonely Heart - Yes

T


----------



## the_captain

Tide Is High (The) - Blondie

H


----------



## littlefairywren

Have You Ever - Brandy

R


----------



## the_captain

Release Me - Englebert Humperdinck

M or E


----------



## littlefairywren

My Baby Loves Lovin' - White Plains

N


----------



## the_captain

Never Can Say Goodbye - Gloria Gaynor

Y or E


----------



## littlefairywren

Yes Sir, I Can Boogie - Baccara

I or E


----------



## the_captain

I'm A Believer - The Monkees

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Rag Doll - Frankie Valli & The Four Seasons

L


----------



## the_captain

Levon - Elton John

N


----------



## littlefairywren

No Ordinary Love - Sade

V or E


----------



## the_captain

Viva Las Vegas - Elvis

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Simple Man - Lynyrd Skynyrd

N


----------



## the_captain

Night The Lights Went Out In Georgia (The) - Vicki Lawrence (or Reba McEntire)

A


----------



## littlefairywren

All By Myself - Eric Carmen

F


----------



## Weirdo890

Fire on the Mountain - The Grateful Dead

N


----------



## the_captain

Weirdo890 said:


> Fire on the Mountain - The Grateful Dead
> 
> N



Also done by the Marshall Tucker Band!

North To Alaska - Johnny Horton

A


----------



## littlefairywren

All of Me - Willie Nelson

M or E


----------



## the_captain

Mr. Bojangles - Nitty Gritty Dirt Band

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Sing - Travis

G


----------



## the_captain

Good Golly Miss Molly - Little Richard

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You're Beautiful - James Blunt

L


----------



## the_captain

Livin' Lovin' Maid - Led Zeppelin

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Don't Worry Baby - The Beach Boys

Y


----------



## the_captain

You're The First, The Last, My Everything - Barry White

G


----------



## northwestbbw

Going up the country- Canned heat

Y!


----------



## snuggletiger

Dardanella-- Crosby & Satchmo Armstrong

A


----------



## Weirdo890

Allentown - Billy Joel


----------



## the_captain

No Time - Guess Who

M or E


----------



## littlefairywren

My Dream - The Platters

M


----------



## Adamantoise

Michael Jackson - FatboySlim

N


----------



## the_captain

Needles and Pins - Searchers

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Sam - Olivia Newton John

M


----------



## Adamantoise

March Of The Plague - Abscess

E or U?


----------



## littlefairywren

Use Somebody - Kings Of Leon

Y


----------



## the_captain

You Don't Bring Me Flowers - Barbra Streisand & Neil Diamond

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Sugar Me - Lynsey de Paul

M or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Maximum Style - Tom and Jerry

E or L?


----------



## the_captain

Layla - Derek and the Dominos

A


----------



## littlefairywren

Always on my Mind - Willie Nelson (amongst others)

D


----------



## the_captain

Delta Dawn - Tanya Tucker or Helen Reddy

N


----------



## littlefairywren

No Other Way - Jack Johnson

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

Y.M.C.A. - Village People

A


----------



## the_captain

Aqualung - Jethro Tull

G


----------



## littlefairywren

Gira Con Me Questa Notte - Josh Groban

T or E


----------



## Adamantoise

To Free Death Upon Them - Dead To This World

M


----------



## the_captain

Margaritaville - Jimmy Buffett

L or E


----------



## littlefairywren

Love Grows (Where my Rosemary Goes) - Edison Lighthouse

S


----------



## the_captain

Southern Cross - Crosby Stills and Nash

S (again  )


----------



## littlefairywren

Send Me an Angel - Real Life

L


----------



## Adamantoise

Lords And Masters - GWAR

S again :really sad:


----------



## littlefairywren

Self Control - Laura Branigan

L


----------



## the_captain

Love On A Two Way Street - The Moments

T


----------



## littlefairywren

Tenterfield Saddler - Peter Allen

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Rancid Bowel Sarcoma - Disgorge (Mex)

A


----------



## the_captain

A Boy Named Sue - Johnny Cash

U or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Use My Third Arm - Pantera

M


----------



## littlefairywren

Moon River - Danny Williams

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Rock Is Dead - Marilyn Manson

D


----------



## the_captain

Desperado - The Eagles

O


----------



## littlefairywren

One More Night - Phil Collins

T


----------



## the_captain

Takin' Care of Business - Bachman-Turner Overdrive

S


----------



## littlefairywren

So Sorry - Feist

Y


----------



## the_captain

You Dropped A Bomb On Me - Gap Band

M or E


----------



## littlefairywren

Exodus - Edith Piaf

S


----------



## the_captain

Save A Horse, Ride A Cowboy - Big & Rich

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

Ya Ya - Lee Dorsey

A


----------



## the_captain

ABC - Jackson 5

C


----------



## littlefairywren

Coming Down - The Shore

N


----------



## the_captain

Never Gonna Give You Up - Rick Astley

P

(Yes, I'm Rick Rolling this thread! lol )


----------



## littlefairywren

the_captain said:


> Never Gonna Give You Up - Rick Astley
> 
> P
> 
> (Yes, I'm Rick Rolling this thread! lol )



Poison Arrow - Arrow

W

LOL, I promise I wont tell anyone!


----------



## the_captain

Washington Square - The Village Stompers

R or E


----------



## Weirdo890

Raise the Roof - Carbon Leaf

F


----------



## littlefairywren

Free Me - Uriah Heep

M or E


----------



## Punkin1024

littlefairywren said:


> Free Me - Uriah Heep
> 
> M or E




Easy Come, Easy Go - Bobby Sherman 

O


----------



## Weirdo890

Only Yesterday - The Carpenters

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

Young, Warm and Wonderful - Tony Bennett

L


----------



## Adamantoise

Long Way From Home - FatboySlim

M or E?


----------



## littlefairywren

Makes me Wonder - Makes Me Wonder

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Reeking Hellhole - Regurgitate

E or L?


----------



## littlefairywren

Love Me Love My Dog - Peter Shelley

G


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Love Me Love My Dog - Peter Shelley
> 
> G



Give Me My Anger Back - Psychedeliasmith

K


----------



## littlefairywren

Knocking on Heavens Door - Bob Dylan, Guns n' Roses etc (take your pick)

R


----------



## the_captain

Rock Me Amadeus - Falco

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Slaughtered - Pantera

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Donna - Ritchie Valens

A


----------



## Adamantoise

(Anesthesia) Pulling Teeth - Metallica

H


----------



## littlefairywren

Hard to Beat - Hard-Fi

T


----------



## the_captain

Tonight's The Night - Rod Stewart

T (again)


----------



## Adamantoise

This Is Stupid - The Bloodhound Gang

D

Phew!


----------



## the_captain

Don't You Want Me - Human League

M or E


----------



## littlefairywren

Make it Hurt So Good - John Cougar Mellancamp

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Damnation Under God - GWAR

D again. :blush:


----------



## littlefairywren

Don't Take it Personal - Monica

L


----------



## Adamantoise

Let's Get On With It! - An Albatross

T


----------



## littlefairywren

There's a Moon Out Tonight - Capris

T


----------



## Adamantoise

The Eternal Pyre - Abscess

E or R?


----------



## littlefairywren

Rose (The) - Bette Midler

S or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Sedative God - Paradise Lost

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Dream Catch Me - Newton Faulkner

M or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Mindfields - The Prodigy

S


----------



## littlefairywren

She - Osmosis

H or E


----------



## Famouslastwords

Even Better Than The Real Thing ~ U2

G


----------



## littlefairywren

Good Vibrations - Marky Mark

S


----------



## Famouslastwords

Shut up~ Blackeyed Peas

P


----------



## littlefairywren

Pure Shores - All Saints

S


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Shoreline - Deas Vail

E


----------



## the_captain

Everybody Wants To Rule The World - Tears For Fears

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Danke Shoen - Wayne Newton

N


----------



## the_captain

littlefairywren said:


> Danke Shoen - Wayne Newton
> 
> N



Oooh, Mr. Las Vegas! :bow:

Neon Moon - Brooks & Dunn

N (again :doh


----------



## littlefairywren

Nutcacker Suite (Dance of the Sugar Plum Fairy) - Tchaikovsky

T or E


----------



## the_captain

Thank You For Being A Friend - Andrew Gold

D


----------



## littlefairywren

December 1963 - The Four Seasons

R or 3


----------



## the_captain

littlefairywren said:


> December 1963 - The Four Seasons
> 
> R or 3



I'll take the challenge! 

3 Times A Lady - The Commodores

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You Don't Have to Say You Love Me - Dusty Springfield

M or E

hahaha...well done captain 
Nite nite, time for bed!


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Murder on the Dancefloor - Sophie Ellis Bextor

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Run To You - Bryan Adams

U


----------



## littlefairywren

Unwritten - Natasha Bedingfield

N


----------



## steely

Never Gonna Give You Up- Rick Astley

P


----------



## Adamantoise

Pale Horses Ride - With Passion

E or D?


----------



## littlefairywren

Everlasting - Remy Shand

G


----------



## Adamantoise

Gun Love - ZZ Top :bow:

V or E?


----------



## littlefairywren

Vincent - Don McLean

T


----------



## Adamantoise

This Is Not - Static X

T again.


----------



## littlefairywren

Take Me Back - Noiseworks

K


----------



## Adamantoise

Keep No C*** Alive - Out For Blood

E or V?


----------



## littlefairywren

Elegy for Charlotte - Gabriel Yared

T or E


----------



## Adamantoise

This Life - Obituary

E or F?


----------



## littlefairywren

Feeling Good - Michael Bublé

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Divide And Conquer - Isaiah

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Runaway - Del Shannon

Y


----------



## swamptoad

Yesterday - The Beatles


Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You Don't Own Me - Leslie Gore

M or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Maruta - The Sickening

A


----------



## littlefairywren

And I Love You So - Don McLean

O


----------



## steely

littlefairywren said:


> And I Love You So - Don McLean
> 
> O



I love that song. :happy:

Off The Wall- Michael Jackson

L


----------



## the_captain

L.A. Woman - The Doors

N

hi, miss steely!


----------



## Weirdo890

Nowhere Man - The Beatles

N


----------



## steely

the_captain said:


> L.A. Woman - The Doors
> 
> N
> 
> hi, miss steely!



Oh, one of my favorites! Hi, Captain. 

Name- GooGoo Dolls

M or E


----------



## the_captain

Mandy - Barely Monotone...ah, er, I mean...Barry Manilow 

Y


----------



## Weirdo890

Yellow Submarine - The Beatles

E


----------



## steely

Every Day- James Taylor

Y


----------



## the_captain

You Sexy Thing - Hot Chocolate

G


----------



## steely

Good Vibrations-Beach Boys

S


----------



## Adamantoise

steely said:


> Good Vibrations-Beach Boys
> 
> S



Self - American Head Charge

F 

Good day to you,steely.


----------



## littlefairywren

Flame Trees - Cold Chisel

S

G'd morning steely, and G'd morning Tom


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Flame Trees - Cold Chisel
> 
> S
> 
> G'd morning steely, and G'd morning Tom



Swinging Like Judas - The Clan Destined

S

Hello Miss!


----------



## littlefairywren

Scooby Snacks - Fun Lovin' Criminals

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Shitty Record Offer - The Bloodhound Gang

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Release Me - Agnes Carlsson

M or E


----------



## Weirdo890

My Ding-A-Ling - Chuck Berry

G


----------



## littlefairywren

Go Now - The Moody Blues

W


----------



## Weirdo890

What If Jesus Came Back Like That - Collin Raye

T


----------



## Adamantoise

Warped Beyond Logic - Napalm Death

C


----------



## littlefairywren

Could I Be Your Girl - Jann Arden

L


----------



## Adamantoise

Last Kiss Goodbye - Lordi

E or Y?


----------



## Weirdo890

You're The One - The Carpenters

N or E


----------



## littlefairywren

New Kid in Town - The Eagles

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Neglected Rejection - Malignancy

N


----------



## Weirdo890

New York's Not My Home - Jim Croce

M or E


----------



## littlefairywren

My Boyfriend's Back - The Angels

K


----------



## Adamantoise

Karate - Tenacious D

E or T


----------



## littlefairywren

That's Where I'll Be - Celeste Prince

B or E


----------



## Adamantoise

B.H.G.P.S.A. - The Bloodhound Gang

A


----------



## littlefairywren

Anything's Possible - Johnny Lang

L or E


----------



## Weirdo890

Little Room - Norah Jones

M


----------



## littlefairywren

Mondo Bongo - Joe Strummer & the Mescaleros

O


----------



## Weirdo890

On A Slow Boat to China - Rosemary Clooney


----------



## izzy

Weirdo890 said:


> On A Slow Boat to China - Rosemary Clooney



as lone as you love me- backstreet boy

E


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Egocentric Focus - Uneven Structure 

S


----------



## littlefairywren

So Sick - Ne-Yo

K


----------



## the_captain

Kissin' Cousins - Elvis

S


----------



## steely

Start Me Up-The Rolling Stones

P


----------



## the_captain

Pretty As A Picture - Dean Martin

R or E


----------



## steely

Radar Love-Golden Earring

V or E


----------



## the_captain

Ventura Highway - America

Y


----------



## steely

You Are My Sunshine-Bing Crosby

N or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Nowhere Man - The Beatles

N again.


----------



## littlefairywren

Northern Sky - Nick Drake

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

You Can't Stop Progress - Clutch

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Sailing - Christopher Cross

G


----------



## steely

Good Lovin' Gone Bad-Bad Company

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Deadbolt - RSJ

T


----------



## littlefairywren

Tell Me What You Want From Me - Mase and Total

M or E


----------



## Weirdo890

Mean Woman Blues - Roy Orbison

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Silver Lining - Rilo Kiley

G


----------



## Weirdo890

Grinnin' in Your Face - Son House

C or E


----------



## littlefairywren

Crazy Love - Van Morrison

V or E


----------



## Weirdo890

Valleri - The Monkees

I


----------



## littlefairywren

I Just Don't Know What to Do With Myself - Dusty Springfield

F


----------



## Adamantoise

Five Nails Through The Neck - Cannibal Corpse

K


----------



## littlefairywren

Kyrie - Mr. Mister

I or E


----------



## Weirdo890

I Got It From Agnes - Tom Lehrer

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Submerged In Boiling Flesh - Cannibal Corpse

H


----------



## littlefairywren

Here We Go - Mat Kearney

O


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Here We Go - Mat Kearney
> 
> O



One And Only - PFM

y


----------



## littlefairywren

You're Makin Me High - Toni Braxton

H


----------



## Adamantoise

Holy Shackles - Animosity

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Sexy Boy - Air

Y


----------



## steely

You Belong To Me-Doobie Brothers

M or E


----------



## littlefairywren

More Than This - Roxy Music

S


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Sun of Pearl - An Endless Sporadic 

L


----------



## littlefairywren

Living on the Ceiling - Blancmange

G


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Goddess Bound - Protest The Hero

D


----------



## bkelly_505

Dreaming of Throwing Up - A Wilhelm Scream

P


----------



## littlefairywren

Pictures of You - The Last Goodnight

U


----------



## the_captain

Unwell - Matchbox 20

L


----------



## steely

Lead Me On-Maxine Nightingale

N

Blast from the past 

Good morning, Captain!


----------



## littlefairywren

No Ordinary Love - Sade

V or E


----------



## the_captain

Venus - Shocking Blue (or Bananarama, or Frankie Avalon...)

S

Good morning, steely and lfw!


----------



## littlefairywren

Scooby Snacks - Fun Lovin' Criminals

S

A very early G'd morning to you both


----------



## the_captain

Saved By Zero - The Fixx

O


----------



## littlefairywren

Only the Lonely - Roy Orbison

Y


----------



## the_captain

You Decorated My Life - Kenny Rogers

F or E


----------



## littlefairywren

Fade Into You - Mazzy Star

U


----------



## the_captain

Under My Thumb - Rolling Stones

B


----------



## littlefairywren

Bust a Move - Young MC

V or E


----------



## the_captain

El Condor Pasa - Simon & Garfunkel

A


----------



## littlefairywren

Autumn Leaves - Nat King Cole

S


----------



## the_captain

Seasons In The Sun - Terry Jacks

N


----------



## littlefairywren

Night of My Life - Damien Leith

F or E


----------



## the_captain

Frankenstein - Edgar Winter Group (I guess it qualifies as a song...?)

N


----------



## littlefairywren

Of course 

Nutcracker Suite (Arabian Dance) - Tchaikovsky

T or E


----------



## steely

Eight Miles High-The Byrds

H


----------



## littlefairywren

Hungry Like a Wolf - Duran Duran

F


----------



## steely

Far Away-Nickelback

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

Year of the Cat - Al Stewart

T


----------



## steely

Thank You-Dido

U


----------



## littlefairywren

Unicorn Song - Irish Rovers

G


----------



## steely

Galileo-Indigo Girls

O


----------



## littlefairywren

O Mio Babbino Caro - Kiri Te Kanawa

O


----------



## steely

Off Night Backstreet-Joni Mitchell

T


----------



## the_captain

Too Shy - Kajagoogoo

Y


----------



## steely

You Are So Beautiful-Joe Cocker

L


----------



## the_captain

Long Ago and Far Away - Rod Stewart

Y


----------



## steely

You Better Run-Pat Benatar

N


----------



## Weirdo890

Norwegian Wood - The Beatles

D


----------



## steely

Drive-Incubus

V or E


----------



## littlefairywren

Venus - Frankie Avalon

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Suggestions - System Of A Down

S Again.


----------



## littlefairywren

Shadow Of The Sun - Audioslave

N


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Shadow Of The Sun - Audioslave
> 
> N



Numb - Linkin Park

B

How the devil are you,Kimberly?


----------



## littlefairywren

Breathe - Anna Nalick

H or E

That put me in a very good mood!
And how are you Tom?


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Breathe - Anna Nalick
> 
> H or E
> 
> That put me in a very good mood!
> And how are you Tom?



Holy Hell - Possessed

L

Very warm,but very well,thank you.


----------



## littlefairywren

Let's Stay Together - Al Green

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Raise The Stakes - Impaled

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Sex On Fire - Kings of Leon

R or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Rock 'n' Roll Ain't Noise Pollution - AC/DC

N


----------



## littlefairywren

Northern Sky - Nick Drake

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

You Don't Know What You Mean To Me - Edwin McCain

E or M (Thanx Google! *bows*)


----------



## littlefairywren

Make Love to Me - Kellie Marie

M or E again (oops)


----------



## Punkin1024

littlefairywren said:


> Make Love to Me - Kellie Marie
> 
> M or E again (oops)



Every Time I Close My Eyes - Babyface

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Sailing - Christopher Cross

G


----------



## Adamantoise

Gold - Spandau Ballet

D


----------



## littlefairywren

December - Collective Soul

G'd morning Tom! :happy:


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> December - Collective Soul
> 
> G'd morning Tom! :happy:



Remember The Time - Michael Jackson

M or E?

Hello,hello!


----------



## littlefairywren

Minute Longer (A) - Stereophonics

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Red Barchetta - Rush

A


----------



## littlefairywren

Around the World - Daft Punk

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Devour The Damned - Devourment

D again.


----------



## littlefairywren

Dreams - Van Halen

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Sentenced To Suffer - Abgott

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Remember When - The Platters

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Nothing Gets Nothing - American Head Charge

G


----------



## littlefairywren

Garage Days - Katie Noonan

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Snuff - Slayer

F


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> Snuff - Slayer
> 
> F



I have been playing word games too long...I kept wondering how you got Slayer out of Snuff 

Freak Me - Silk

M or E


----------



## MamaLisa

Misionary Man- Eurythmics


N


----------



## littlefairywren

Never Say Never - The Fray

R


----------



## Weirdo890

Rocky Racoon - The Beatles

N


----------



## littlefairywren

No One - Alicia Keys

N or E


----------



## ssbwjedisweetheart

Ninety nine luft balloons-Nena

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Steal Away - Robbie Dupree

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

Your Song - Elton John

G


----------



## ssbwjedisweetheart

Good Enough- Evanescence 

H


----------



## Adamantoise

Horizons - LTJ Bukem

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Space Age Love Song - Flock of Seagulls

G


----------



## steely

Galway Girl-Steve Earle

L


----------



## littlefairywren

Love Plus One - Haircut 100

N or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Not The Nicest Guy - Lordi

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You're the First, The Last, My Everything - Barry White

G


----------



## Adamantoise

Gimp - Godhead

P


----------



## littlefairywren

Prelude From the Unaccompanied Cello Suite No. 1 in G Major, BWV 1007 - Johann Sebastian Bach

D or E (I guess)


----------



## MatthewB

_Don't Pass Me By_ - The Beatles 

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You're Such a Fabulous Dancer - Wha Koo

R


----------



## MatthewB

_Roll Over Beethoven_ - Chuck Berry 

N


----------



## littlefairywren

Nature's Law - Embrace

W


----------



## MatthewB

_We Wish You a Merry Christmas_ - Anonymous 

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Sadness - Enigma

S


----------



## MatthewB

_Strawberry Fields Forever_ - The Beatles 

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Rescue - Lucinda Williams

E or U


----------



## MatthewB

_Under the Bridge_ - Red Hot Chili Peppers 

E


----------



## the_captain

Endless Enigma (The) - Emerson, Lake & Palmer

A


----------



## littlefairywren

An Affair to Remember - Vic Damone

R


----------



## the_captain

Reaching For The Moon - Frank Sinatra

N


----------



## littlefairywren

No Air - Jordin Sparks Ft. Chris Brown

R


----------



## the_captain

Redneck Woman - Gretchen Wilson

N


----------



## littlefairywren

No Other Way - Jack Johnson

Y


----------



## the_captain

You And I - Eddie Rabbitt & Crystal Gayle

I


----------



## littlefairywren

Into Dust - Mazzy Star

T


----------



## the_captain

Tangled Up In Blue - Bob Dylan

U or E


----------



## littlefairywren

Everybody Wants to Work - Uncanny X-Men

K


----------



## the_captain

Kokomo - The Beach Boys

O


----------



## littlefairywren

Oh Sherry - Steve Perry

Y


----------



## Aust99

Your Eyes - Eskimo Joe




S


----------



## swamptoad

Sweet Willy Rollbar - The Melvins



R


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Much as I hate to do this (shouts at Amy "Eat something, woman!")

Rehab - Amy Whinehouse

B


----------



## swamptoad

Back In Black - AC/DC


K


----------



## Adamantoise

Kill The World - Motorhead

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Dancing Queen - ABBA

N


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Nothing Left - As I Lay Dying 

T


----------



## Weirdo890

The Penis Song - Monty Python's Flying Circus

G


----------



## Aust99

There is a light that never goes out - The Smiths

T

(((Damn you Weirdo890)))

Ok then.... try again.... 

Girlfriend in a coma - The Smiths


A


----------



## Weirdo890

Always Look on the Bright Side of Life - Eric Idle and the other Pythons

F or E


----------



## Fattitude1

Everything is Beautiful~ Ray Stevens

L


----------



## Aust99

Fancy Claps - Wolf Parade


S


----------



## Fattitude1

Somethin' Stupid~ Nancy & Frank Sinatra

D


----------



## Weirdo890

Daybreak - Barry Manilow

K


----------



## Fattitude1

Karma Chameleon~ Prince

N


----------



## Fattitude1

Ah, Crap! It was Boy George


----------



## Weirdo890

Nick of Time - Bonnie Raitt

M or E


----------



## Fattitude1

Magic Man~ Heart?

N


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Natural Disasters - South

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Stupid - Sarah McLachlan

D


----------



## Aust99

Daughters of the Soho riots - The National


S


----------



## littlefairywren

So Sorry - Feist

Y


----------



## swamptoad

Yeah Yeah Yeah Song, The - The Flaming Lips



G


----------



## littlefairywren

Groovin' Slowly - John Butler Trio

Y


----------



## swamptoad

Young Dumb And Ugly - Weird Al Yankovic


Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You Don't Know Me - Ray Charles

M or E


----------



## rg770Ibanez

My Favourite Thing - Silverchair 

G


----------



## littlefairywren

Got To Give It Up (Part 1) - Marvin Gaye

P

 Silverchair


----------



## Aust99

Paper planes - M.I.A

S


----------



## littlefairywren

She's Got A Way - Billy Joel

Y


----------



## rg770Ibanez

You're Not Alone - Saosin 

E


----------



## Aust99

Electric Feel - MGMT


L


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Luno - Bloc Party

O


----------



## Aust99

Oh my god - Kaiser Chiefs... and Lilly Allen did a cover...



D


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Daria - Cake

A


----------



## Aust99

Armour for liars.... Birds of Tokyo

S (again... sorry)


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Soraya - Animals As Leaders

A


----------



## Aust99

Available - The National



E


----------



## rg770Ibanez

hahaha
Empty Inside - All That Remains


----------



## rg770Ibanez

oops lol, 

E :doh:


----------



## Aust99

Every you, Every me... - Placebo



E


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Eyes: Opened - The Contortionist 

D


----------



## Aust99

Dusk til dawn - Ladyhawke


N


----------



## rg770Ibanez

New Slang - The Shins


----------



## Aust99

Guess who Batman - Lilly Allen


N


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Nameless - Despised Icon

S


----------



## Aust99

Some girls are bigger than others - The Smiths....


S


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Special K - Placebo 

K


----------



## Aust99

:kiss2:Kiss with a fist - Florence and the machine


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Two Steps, Twice - Foals 

E


----------



## Aust99

Everything with you - The pains of being pure at heart


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Undead Parade (The) - Through The Eyes Of The Dead

E


----------



## Aust99

You sure like your E's... 



Evacuate the dance floor - Cascada


R


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Sorry :doh:
Reaction - Between The Buried And Me 

N


----------



## Aust99

Na na na na naa - Kaiser Chiefs

A


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Aurora Borealis - Further Seems Forever

S


----------



## Aust99

Sheila take a bow - The Smiths...


And with that I bid you adieu....... has been fun!!! and we did a whole thread page together... night x



W


----------



## rg770Ibanez

hahaha I know right! w00t, night.

We Will Become Silhouettes - The Postal Service

S


----------



## the_captain

Sunrise Serenade - Glenn Miller

D or E


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Don't Look Back - Boston

T or K


----------



## the_captain

Karma Chameleon - Culture Club

N


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

No Shoes, No Shirt, No Problems - Kenny Chesney 

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Shotgun Facelift - Carnal Decay

T


----------



## littlefairywren

Talk - Coldplay

K


----------



## Adamantoise

Killing Time - Sweet Savage

E or M?


----------



## littlefairywren

Makes Me Wanna Die - Tricky

I or E


----------



## Adamantoise

It Won't Be Long - Super Collider

G


----------



## littlefairywren

Get Shaky - The Ian Carey Project

Y


----------



## swamptoad

Yesiree - The Boisterous Mellow Pollywog Tribe Music (my music)


E or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Endocranial Cast - Disconformity

T


----------



## littlefairywren

This Womans Work - Kate Bush

K


----------



## swamptoad

Kiss Me - Sixpence None The Richer



E or M


----------



## littlefairywren

My Sweet Song - Toby Lightman

G


----------



## Adamantoise

Gamaliel The Obscene - Black Funeral

E or N?


----------



## swamptoad

Nannou - Aphex Twin


U


----------



## Adamantoise

Ulysses - Extended Family

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Sunshine - Old Man River

N or E


----------



## swamptoad

Next Time I Fall In Love - Peter Cetera

E or V


----------



## littlefairywren

Everlasting - Remy Shand

G


----------



## Adamantoise

Gallery Of Horrors - Putrid Pile

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Shelter - Ray LaMontagne

R


----------



## swamptoad

Rebel Rebel - David Bowie


L


----------



## Adamantoise

L Is For Lover - Al Jarreau


----------



## littlefairywren

Rush Rush - Paula Abdul

H


----------



## swamptoad

Halcyon - Orbital


N


----------



## littlefairywren

New Favourite - Alison Krauss & Union Station

T or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Tomb Raider - DJ Fresh

R


----------



## swamptoad

stop in the name of love - the supremes


e or v


----------



## littlefairywren

Nasty Girl - Biggie Smalls, Nelly, Jagged Edge

L


----------



## JMCGB

Remedy - The Black Crowes

Y


----------



## swamptoad

yakety yak - the coasters


K


----------



## littlefairywren

Killing Me Softly With His Song - Roberta Flack

G


----------



## swamptoad

This is whats funny. *lol* I'll make a post "realizing" somebody already beat me to it .. then i'll quickly think to do some editing to it .. so as to change it "speedily" before somebody posts ahead of me .. only to find out that I've been beat yet again.  :doh: :happy:


G-Force - Sonic Youth


E or C


----------



## Adamantoise

Chronic Corpera Infest - Disgorge Mex

T

Ditto to what Swamptoad just posted...


----------



## littlefairywren

I love it when we all jump in together at once! Makes me laugh and panic all at the same time 

Tainted Love - Soft Cell

V or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Vampires - Godsmack

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Sanctify Yourself - Simple Minds

F


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Sanctify Yourself - Simple Minds
> 
> F



Forget It - Cut And Paste

T

An 'F'-I like you even more now!  :wubu:


----------



## littlefairywren

Tell Laura I Love Her - Ray Peterson

R

:happy:


----------



## Adamantoise

Raw Power - Guns 'N' Roses

R...oh,wait... :doh:


----------



## littlefairywren

Return of the Mack - Mark Morrison

K


----------



## Adamantoise

Kalimba - Mr.Scruff

A


----------



## littlefairywren

April Come She Will - Simon And Garfunkel

L


----------



## Adamantoise

Longview - Green Day

W


----------



## littlefairywren

We Haven't Turned Around - Gomez

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Demise - Funeral

E or S?


----------



## littlefairywren

Seasons in the Sun - Terry Jacks

N


----------



## MatthewB

_Nowhere Man_ - The Beatles 

N (or A)


----------



## Fattitude1

ninety-eight point six~ Keith

X


----------



## MatthewB

_X_ - Xzibit 

X (again! )


----------



## littlefairywren

Xanadu - Olivia Newton John

U


----------



## Aust99

Uno - Birds of Tokyo



O


----------



## littlefairywren

On The Outside - Sheryl Crow

D or E


----------



## Aust99

Do ya think I'm sexy - Rod Stewart


Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You and Me - Lifehouse

M or E


----------



## Aust99

Monkey gone to heaven - The Pixies



N


----------



## littlefairywren

Never Say Never - The Fray

R


----------



## the_captain

Run Like Hell - Pink Floyd

L


----------



## steely

LA Woman-The Doors

N


----------



## the_captain

No Time - Guess Who

M or E

hiya steely


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Mistress Of Misery - Viatrophy 

Y


----------



## Fattitude1

Yesterday~ Beatles

Y


----------



## Fattitude1

Yesteday When I was Young ~ Roy Clark

G


----------



## the_captain

Go Your Own Way - Fleetwood Mac

Y


----------



## Weirdo890

You Never Give Me Your Money - The Beatles

Y


----------



## runningman

You wear the sun - The Delays

N


----------



## the_captain

Nothing's Gonna Stop Us Now - Starship

W


----------



## george83

We Are The Waiting - Green Day

G


----------



## the_captain

Get This Party Started - Pink

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Damnation And A Day - Cradle Of Filth

Y


----------



## Weirdo890

You May Be Right - Billy Joel

T


----------



## Adamantoise

Thru The Vibe - Omni Trio

E or B?


----------



## JMCGB

Bullet The Blue Sky - U2

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You've Really Got a Hold of Me - The Miracles

M or E


----------



## MatthewB

_Eight Days a Week_ - The Beatles 

K


----------



## littlefairywren

Knowing Me, Knowing You - ABBA

U


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Up Against The Ropes - August Burns Red

S


----------



## Weirdo890

Stairway to the Stars - Glenn Miller

S


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Salamanders In The Sun - Steve Vai 

N


----------



## Weirdo890

New York Town - Woody Guthrie

N


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Non Photo Blue - Pinback 

E


----------



## Aust99

Every little step - Bluejuice


P


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Periphery - Colony Nofi 

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You've Got to Hide Your Love Away - The Beatles

Y


----------



## Weirdo890

You Ain't Much Fun - Toby Keith

N


----------



## littlefairywren

No Ordinary Love - Sade

V or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Voodoo - Godsmack

O


----------



## littlefairywren

Over And Over Again - The Moonglows

N

Tom! :happy:


----------



## Weirdo890

National Brotherhood Week - Tom Lehrer

K


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Over And Over Again - The Moonglows
> 
> N
> 
> Tom! :happy:



Bonsoir,Madam Kimberly-how are you? 



Weirdo890 said:


> National Brotherhood Week - Tom Lehrer
> 
> K



K.I.D.S. Incorporated - The Bloodhound Gang

D


----------



## Weirdo890

Dogs - Pink Floyd

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Schlam Me - Quakerman

E or M?


----------



## littlefairywren

Moonchild - Cibo Matto

D

I am really good, and how are you this very hot morning?


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Moonchild - Cibo Matto
> 
> D
> 
> I am really good, and how are you this very hot morning?



Deaf And Dumbstruck (Intelligent Design) - Napalm Death

N

I'm very well,thank you.


----------



## littlefairywren

Not Responsible - Gene Pitney

L or E

Hey, you have a beautiful dog btw!


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Not Responsible - Gene Pitney
> 
> L or E
> 
> Hey, you have a beautiful dog btw!



Listen If You Dare - JustOneFix

E or R?

Thank you-that's Rocky. :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren

Return to Me - Jerry Vale

M or E

I had a wee peak at your profile. Nice name!


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Return to Me - Jerry Vale
> 
> M or E
> 
> I had a wee peak at your profile. Nice name!



Manoeuvre East - Deinonychus

T

Thanks again-we had a bit of a struggle coming up with names at first,but I think it suits him perfectly. 
The other dog is named Cider-dads' favorite drink.


----------



## littlefairywren

Teen Angel - Mark Dinning

L

Oh, there is another? Is Cider also a Shepherd? Cool name!


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Teen Angel - Mark Dinning
> 
> L
> 
> Oh, there is another? Is Cider also a Shepherd? Cool name!



Love Me Do - The Beatles

O

Yup-both German Shepards,but they don't look much alike,even though they're brothers.


----------



## littlefairywren

Owner of a Lonely Heart - Yes

T


----------



## Adamantoise

TPD - Mumakil

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Don't Hold Back - The Potbelleez

K


----------



## Adamantoise

Karmacoma - Massive Attack

A!

I must be off-I'll catch ya later,Kimberly!


----------



## littlefairywren

Ant Music - Adam And The Ants

C

Okey dokey Tom


----------



## Weirdo890

Carrie-Anne - The Hollies

N or E


----------



## MatthewB

_Nowhere Man_ - The Beatles 

N (_again_... )


----------



## the_captain

Number 9 Dream - John Lennon

M


----------



## littlefairywren

My Special Angel - Bobby Helms

L


----------



## the_captain

Little Miss Can't Be Wrong - Spin Doctors

G


----------



## littlefairywren

Gimme! Gimme! Gimme! (A Man After Midnight) - ABBA

M or E, or should that be a T?


----------



## the_captain

I'll just use 'em all!

*Met*hod of Modern Love - Hall & Oates

V or E


----------



## littlefairywren

End of the Road - Boys to Men

D

I have to scoot captain...I really don't want to go either 
See you soon I hope!


----------



## the_captain

Down In The Boondocks - Billy Joe Royal

S

OK, have a good nite, Kimberly!


----------



## littlefairywren

Stick With You - The Pussycat Dolls

U


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Up The Junction - Squeeze

N


----------



## littlefairywren

Nothing Left to Lose - Mat Kearney

S or E


----------



## Adamantoise

SE 15 (Taking Liberties) - Freq Nasty

S again.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Sunshine on Leith - The Proclaimers

H


----------



## Christina416

Sabbath Bloody Sabbath - Black Sabbath "H"


----------



## Adamantoise

Hell Yeah - the bloodhound gang

h


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Heart of Lothian - Marillion

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Necrotic Flesh Cravings - Spectral Mortuary

S


----------



## steely

Secret Garden-Bruce Springsteen

N


----------



## littlefairywren

Never My Love - The Association

V or E


----------



## steely

Elegantly Wasted- INXS

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Downhearted - Australian Crawl

D


----------



## steely

Dirty White Boy-Foreigner

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You Don't Own Me - Leslie Gore

M or E


----------



## steely

Everything-Micheal Buble

G


----------



## Weirdo890

God Only Knows - The Beach Boys

S


----------



## littlefairywren

steely said:


> Everything-Micheal Buble
> 
> G



Oh, I love Michael Buble steely! :wubu:

Scooby Snacks - Fun Lovin' Criminals

S


----------



## Aust99

Saturday Night - Cold Chisel 


T


----------



## littlefairywren

Too Much Ain't Enough Love - Jimmy Barnes

V or E


----------



## swamptoad

Velouria - The Pixies


A


----------



## littlefairywren

And We Danced - The Hooters

D


----------



## swamptoad

Doctor My Eyes - Jackson Browne


S


----------



## littlefairywren

Steal Away - Robbie Dupree

Y


----------



## Aust99

You make my dreams....... Hall and Oates


S


----------



## littlefairywren

Sexy Boy - Air

Y


----------



## swamptoad

Young Girl - Gary Puckett


L


----------



## littlefairywren

Love Hurts - Roy Orbison

S


----------



## swamptoad

Sticky Honey - Juliette And The Licks


Y


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

YYZ - Rush

Z


----------



## Adamantoise

Zombie Creeping Flesh - Peter And The Test Tube Babies

H


----------



## swamptoad

Hold Me - Fleetwood Mac



E or M


----------



## Adamantoise

Mauled - Cattle Decapitation

D


----------



## steely

Daniel-Elton John

L


----------



## Adamantoise

Lady Marmalade - Labelle

E or D?


----------



## steely

Eruption-Van Halen

N


----------



## MatthewB

_Not a Second Time_ - The Beatles 

E


----------



## littlefairywren

Everything She Wants - Wham

S


----------



## Famouslastwords

Scream - Michael Jackson

M


----------



## littlefairywren

Mondo Bongo - Joe Strummer & the Mescaleros

O


----------



## Famouslastwords

littlefairywren said:


> Mondo Bongo - Joe Strummer & the Mescaleros
> 
> O



NO WAY I LOVE THAT SONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG <3

One minute man- Missy Elliot

N


----------



## littlefairywren

Famouslastwords said:


> NO WAY I LOVE THAT SONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG <3
> 
> One minute man- Missy Elliot
> 
> N



Squeee.....me too!!!

No One - Alicia Keys

N or E


----------



## Famouslastwords

Elevator- Eminem

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Release Me - Agnes Carlsson

M or E


----------



## Famouslastwords

littlefairywren said:


> Release Me - Agnes Carlsson
> 
> M or E



Edge of Seventeen- Stevie Nicks

N


----------



## littlefairywren

Nasty Girl - Biggie Smalls, Nelly, Jagged Edge

L


----------



## Famouslastwords

Loded - Hurt

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Don't Let Me Down - Eskimo Joe

N


----------



## Famouslastwords

Nobody- Keith Sweat


----------



## littlefairywren

Your Body Is a Wonderland - John Mayer

D


----------



## MatthewB

_Don't Pass Me By_ - The Beatles 

Y


----------



## the_captain

You Don't Mess Around With Jim - Jim Croce

M


----------



## littlefairywren

Mind Games - John Lennon

S


----------



## the_captain

Slow Hand - The Pointer Sisters (or Conway Twitty)

D


----------



## MatthewB

_Don't Leave Me Now_ - Elvis Presley 

W


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Whipstickagostop - Mindless Self Indulgence

P


----------



## Weirdo890

Please Please Me - The Beatles

M or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Metastasize - Anomalous

e or z


----------



## Famouslastwords

Zero to Hero- Too many people to name

O


----------



## Adamantoise

Ob La Di,Ob La Da - The Beatles

A


----------



## Famouslastwords

Adamantoise said:


> Ob La Di,Ob La Da - The Beatles
> 
> A



Alone- Heart

E


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Ecci Mundi Gaudium - Mediaeval Baebes

M


----------



## Famouslastwords

Music Box- Eminem

X


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Xxzxcuzx Me - Crystal Castles

E


----------



## swamptoad

Ed Is Dead - The Pixies



D


----------



## steely

Desperado-The Eagles

O


----------



## swamptoad

Oh! - The Breeders


H


----------



## littlefairywren

Heart Full of Wine - Angus and Julia Stone

N or E


----------



## steely

Eighteen Yellow Roses-Bobby Darin

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Sarah - Fleetwood Mac

H


----------



## Nas80

Highway to hell - AC/DC

L


----------



## MatthewB

_Love Me Do_ - The Beatles 

O


----------



## littlefairywren

Over And Over Again - The Moonglows

N


----------



## MatthewB

_Nobody Does It Better_ - Carly Simon 

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Return To Innocence - Enigma

C or E


----------



## MatthewB

_Eleanor Rigby_ - The Beatles 

Y


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

MatthewB said:


> _Eleanor Rigby_ - The Beatles
> 
> Y



On of my favourite Beatles tracks 

anyway - back to the plot

You're The One That I Want - John Travolta and Olivia Newton-John

T


----------



## the_captain

Telephone Line - Electric Light Orchestra

N or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Nasty Bass - Andrea Bertolini

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Story of My Life (The) - Marty Robbins

E or F


----------



## Weirdo890

El Paso - Marty Robbins (again )

O


----------



## littlefairywren

Oh What a Thrill - The Mavericks

L


----------



## Weirdo890

Lovesick Blues - Hank Williams Sr.

S


----------



## littlefairywren

She's Got You - Patsy Cline

U


----------



## Weirdo890

(One of my favorite songs actually LFW, you have excellent taste )

Uptown - Roy Orbison

N


----------



## littlefairywren

Thank you Eric :blush:

Name of the Game (The) - ABBA

M or E


----------



## Weirdo890

Eleanor Rigby - The Beatles

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You Send Me - Sam Cooke

M or E


----------



## Weirdo890

My Heart Skips a Beat - Buck Owens

T


----------



## littlefairywren

Trouble - Lindsay Buckingham

L or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Lady Madonna - The Beatles

A


----------



## Weirdo890

Heartbreak Express - Dolly Parton

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Sword Swallower - Agoraphobic Nosebleed

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Run - Snow Patrol

N

Tom!!! :happy:


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Run - Snow Patrol
> 
> N
> 
> Tom!!! :happy:



Nailed To The Ground = Pain

D

Gooood evening,Kimberly!  :smitten:


----------



## littlefairywren

Dream Catch Me - Newton Faulkner

M or E


----------



## swamptoad

hiya Kim! 



Evenflow - Pearl Jam


W


----------



## littlefairywren

swamptoad said:


> hiya Kim!
> 
> 
> 
> Evenflow - Pearl Jam
> 
> 
> W



Hey Jeff, good to see you :happy:

Warm Ride - Gary Bonnett

D or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Dipsomaniac - Sinworm

C


----------



## swamptoad

Come As You Are - Nirvana



R or E


----------



## littlefairywren

Russian Roulette - Rhianna

T or E


----------



## swamptoad

Territorial Pissings - Nirvana



S


----------



## littlefairywren

Sweetest Gift (The) - Ewan McGregor

T


----------



## Adamantoise

Turned Inside Out - Obituary

T


----------



## littlefairywren

Take it to The Limit - The Eagles

T


----------



## swamptoad

Tacoland - The Dead Milkmen


D


----------



## littlefairywren

Dust in the Wind - Kansas

D (oops)


----------



## swamptoad

Domino - Van Morrison



O


----------



## littlefairywren

Other Side of the World - KT Tunstall

D


----------



## swamptoad

Dead Man's Party - Oingo Boingo


Y


----------



## littlefairywren

swamptoad said:


> Dead Man's Party - Oingo Boingo
> 
> 
> Y



OMG, have not heard that one in ages.....cool!

You Don't Have to Say You Love Me - Dusty Springfield

M or E


----------



## swamptoad

mambo number five - Lou Bega



E or V


----------



## littlefairywren

Emotion - Samantha Sang

N


----------



## swamptoad

Number Of Microphones, A - The Propellorheads



S


----------



## littlefairywren

Stay - Maurice Williams and the Zodiacs

Y


----------



## Punkin1024

You Had Me From Hello - Kenny Chesney

O


----------



## swamptoad

Oh Boy - Buddy Holly And The Crickets


Y


----------



## Punkin1024

Yellow Rose Of Texas - Stan Freberg 

S


----------



## littlefairywren

To fast Punkin 

Stranger on the Shore - Acker Bilk

R or E


----------



## swamptoad

Rock And Roll Radio - The Ramones


O


----------



## littlefairywren

Open Arms - Journey

S


----------



## swamptoad

Seventeen Again - Eurythmics



N


----------



## MatthewB

_Nowhere Man_ - The Beatles 

N (_again_... )


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Numb - U2 (one of the few where The Edge is singing the main vocals)

B


----------



## Adamantoise

Brown Paper Bag - Roni Size feat. Reprazent

G


----------



## MatthewB

_Got to Get You Into My Life_ - The Beatles 

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Eyeball Tickler - Oasis

R


----------



## Fattitude1

Respect~ Aretha!

T


----------



## MatthewB

_Things We Said Today_ - The Beatles 

Y


----------



## swamptoad

You Oughtta Know - Alanis Morisette



W


----------



## littlefairywren

Wonderful, Wonderful - Johnny Mathis

L


----------



## MatthewB

_Love You To_ - The Beatles 

O


----------



## Adamantoise

Oxidised Razor Masticator - Carcass

R


----------



## swamptoad

rhinoceros - smashing pumpkins


s


----------



## Weirdo890

Subterranean Homesick Blues - Bob Dylan

S again


----------



## Adamantoise

Suffocated In A Cage - The Juliet Massacre

G or E?


----------



## littlefairywren

Girl in Trouble (A) - Romeo Void

L or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Living For The Future - Omni Trio

E or R????


----------



## littlefairywren

Every Time You Go Away - Paul Young

Y


----------



## the_captain

You Shook Me All Night Long - AC/DC

G


----------



## littlefairywren

Give Me The Night - George Benson

T


----------



## the_captain

Train Train - Blackfoot

N


----------



## littlefairywren

Night Of My Life - Damien Leith

F or E


----------



## the_captain

For Emily, Whenever I May Find Her - Simon & Garfunkel

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Runaway - Del Shannon

Y


----------



## the_captain

Your Cheatin' Heart - Hank Williams

T


----------



## littlefairywren

Trippin Out - Curtis Mayfield

T


----------



## MatthewB

_Things We Said Today_ - The Beatles 

Y


----------



## the_captain

You're The First, The Last, My Everything - Barry White

G


----------



## littlefairywren

Goodbye Horses - Q Lazzarus

S


----------



## the_captain

See You Later, Alligator - Bill Haley & The Comets

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Right Kind of Love - Jeremy Jordan

V or E


----------



## the_captain

Venus - Shocking Blue

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Shake That Ass - Eminem

S


----------



## Weirdo890

Sugar Sugar - The Archies

R


----------



## the_captain

Red Skies - The Fixx

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Sherry - Frankie Valli & The Four Seasons

Y


----------



## the_captain

Yesterday When I Was Young - Roy Clark

G


----------



## littlefairywren

Go Now - The Moody Blues

W


----------



## the_captain

When I'm 64 - The Beatles

R (or 4 )


----------



## littlefairywren

4 In The Morning - Gwen Stefani


----------



## Weirdo890

Goodbye to Love - The Carpenters

V or E


----------



## swamptoad

Victrola - Veruca Salt


A


----------



## Adamantoise

Apache - The Shadows

E or H?


----------



## littlefairywren

Having a Party - Sam Cooke

Y


----------



## MatthewB

_Yellow Submarine_ - The Beatles 

E


----------



## littlefairywren

Everyone's A Winner - Hot Chocolate (yum)

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Rabid - Mortician

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Make This Go On Forever - Snow Patrol

R

Hey there Tom..:happy:


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Make This Go On Forever - Snow Patrol
> 
> R
> 
> Hey there Tom..:happy:



Rabid Wolves (For Christ) - Napalm Death

T

Hey!  How are you?


----------



## littlefairywren

Take my Picture - Filter

R or E

I just crawled out of bed....so kinda fuzzy still 
And you?


----------



## MatthewB

_Remember Me_ - Alexander Courage 

E


Everybody's fuzzy, huh?


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Take my Picture - Filter
> 
> R or E
> 
> I just crawled out of bed....so kinda fuzzy still
> And you?



Earlameyer The Butt Pirate - The Bloodhound Gang

E or T?

I'm good-a bit too warm,but otherwise I'm fine. :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren

To Be Alone with You - Sufjan Stevens

U


----------



## MatthewB

_Under the Bridge_ - Red Hot Chili Peppers

E


----------



## Famouslastwords

MatthewB said:


> _Under the Bridge_ - Red Hot Chili Peppers
> 
> E



Electrical Storm - U2


----------



## littlefairywren

Maybe Tomorrow - Stereophonics

W


----------



## Aust99

What about me? - Moving Pictures (Shannon Noll anyone? ha ha)

E


----------



## littlefairywren

Early Warning - Baby Animals

G


----------



## moore2me

G

God Save the Queen - Sung by most of her countrymen & women.

N is next


----------



## littlefairywren

No Other Way - Jack Johnson

Y


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

You're Gonna Make Me Lonesome When You Go - Madeleine Peyroux

O


----------



## Weirdo890

Octopus' Garden - The Beatles

N


----------



## Adamantoise

No Rest For The Wicked - The Bloodhound Gang

D


----------



## Weirdo890

Don't Ask Me Why - Billy Joel

Y


----------



## Punkin1024

Yesterday - The Beatles

Y - again!


----------



## Weirdo890

Yer Blues - The Beatles

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Sadie - The Spinners

I or E


----------



## swamptoad

Into The White - The Pixies


E or T


----------



## littlefairywren

Tired of Being Alone - Al Green

N or E


----------



## MatthewB

_Eight Days a Week_ - The Beatles 

K


----------



## swamptoad

kokomo - beach boys


o


----------



## littlefairywren

Opus 36 - Dustin O'Halloran

S or 6


----------



## swamptoad

littlefairywren said:


> Opus 36 - Dustin O'Halloran
> 
> S or 6



actually thats X or 6 ... making it even tougher. :doh:


----------



## swamptoad

X-ray Man - Liz Phair



N


----------



## littlefairywren

swamptoad said:


> X-ray Man - Liz Phair
> 
> 
> 
> N



Ah, well done!

Next Plane Out - Celine Dion

T


----------



## swamptoad

Take It Easy - Jackson Browne or The Eagles


Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You and I - Ingrid Michaelson

I


----------



## swamptoad

Its - King Missile


S


----------



## littlefairywren

Sweet Surrender - Sarah McLachlan

R


----------



## swamptoad

Return Of The Rat - Nirvana


T


----------



## littlefairywren

Take You With Me - Melissa Etheridge

M or E


----------



## ssbwjedisweetheart

Mr.Blue Sky-ELO

Y


----------



## disaster117

Yankee Rose- David Lee Roth 

S or E


----------



## littlefairywren

Everlasting - Remy Shand

G


----------



## Famouslastwords

Give it to Me- Timbaland feat. Nelly Furtado and Justin Timberlake

E


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Euclidian Aura - Era Untold 

A


----------



## littlefairywren

Anything's Possible - Johnny Lang

L or E


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Experiment IV - Kate Bush 

V!


----------



## Adamantoise

Valley Of The Fallen Star - Nobuo Uematsu

R


----------



## Weirdo890

Rainy Days and Mondays - The Carpenters

S


----------



## the_captain

Sweet City Woman - The Stampeders

N


----------



## Weirdo890

Night Moves - Bob Seger

S


----------



## Punkin1024

Sweet Hitch-Hiker - Creedence Clearwater Revival 

R


----------



## the_captain

Roundabout - Yes

T


----------



## steely

Take Me In Your Arms-Doobie Brothers

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Sliver - Nirvana

R


----------



## steely

Rock and Roll Band-Boston

D


----------



## Weirdo890

Do You Wanna Dance - The Beach Boys

C or E


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Daddy Cool - Boney M ( or the Placebo cover, which I think is far better)

L


----------



## Adamantoise

Liar - KoRn

R


----------



## Weirdo890

Run Through The Jungle - Creedence Clearwater Revival

L or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Listen Dis - Deadly D

S


----------



## the_captain

Stairway To Heaven - Led Zeppelin

N


----------



## littlefairywren

Northern Sky - Nick Drake

Y


----------



## Weirdo890

You Won't See Me - The Beatles

M or E


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Million Dollar Question - Radiohead 

N


----------



## littlefairywren

Numb - U2

B


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Building A Memory - Andy Mckee

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You Remind Me - Patrice Rushen

M or E


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Mea Culpa - The Human Abstract 

A


----------



## littlefairywren

A Change Is Gonna Come - Sam Cooke

M or E


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Eternal Life - Jeff Buckley 

E


----------



## Nas80

Eis (Ice) - Cassandra Steen

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Summarize - Little Birdy

Z or E


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Zyglrox - Periphery 

X


----------



## littlefairywren

X Static - Foo Fighters

C


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Calgone - Incubus

E


----------



## littlefairywren

Even When I'm Sleeping - Leonardo's Bride

G


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Gone For Good - The Shins 

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Disco Lies - Moby

S


----------



## MatthewB

_Shout!_ - The Isley Brothers 

!


----------



## littlefairywren

Hmmm, I will go the T Matthew 

Touch Me - Rui Da Silva

M or E


----------



## steely

Extraordinary-Liz Phair

Y


----------



## ZosofanCMR

"You Don't Know What Love Is (You Just Do As You're Told) The White Stripes

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Dimensions Intertwine - Decrepit Birth

E or N?


----------



## littlefairywren

Never Give You Up - Jerry Butler

P


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Never Give You Up - Jerry Butler
> 
> P



Persona Non Grata - Napalm Death

A

Hello,mi'lady.


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> Persona Non Grata - Napalm Death
> 
> A
> 
> Hello,mi'lady.



All I Want To Do Is Make Love To You - Heart

U

Hey there Tom...oh you make me smile :happy:


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> All I Want To Do Is Make Love To You - Heart
> 
> U
> 
> Hey there Tom...oh you make me smile :happy:



Under Pressure - Queen

E or R.

I'm glad-it makes me feel good to know that I've made at least one person smile.


----------



## littlefairywren

Run to Me - The Bee Gees

M or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Metal Magic - Pantera

C


----------



## littlefairywren

Cherish the Day - Sade

Y


----------



## Weirdo890

You Made Me Love You - Al Jolson

U


----------



## littlefairywren

Undercover Angel - Alan O'Day

L


----------



## Adamantoise

Lab Rat - General Surgery

T


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> Lab Rat - General Surgery
> 
> T



Oooh, you're back :happy:

Twist in My Sobriety - Tanita Tikaram

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Oooh, you're back :happy:
> 
> Twist in My Sobriety - Tanita Tikaram
> 
> Y



You Never Can Tell - Chuck Berry

L

Yup-not for too long,though...it's kinda late. >.0


----------



## littlefairywren

Love is a Stranger - Eurythmics

R


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Love is a Stranger - Eurythmics
> 
> R



Romeo And Juliet - Dire Straits

T

Gotta go-I'm getting sleepy. >.< I'll catch you later,Kim.


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> Romeo And Juliet - Dire Straits
> 
> T
> 
> Gotta go-I'm getting sleepy. >.< I'll catch you later,Kim.



Tequilla Sunrise - The Eagles

S or E

Sweet dreams


----------



## MatthewB

_Every Little Thing_ - The Beatles 

G


----------



## littlefairywren

Gravity - Sara Bareilles

Y


----------



## MatthewB

_You Only Live Twice_ - Nancy Sinatra 

E


----------



## littlefairywren

Everybody's Talkin' - Harry Nilsson

N


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

New Gold Dream - Simple Minds

M


----------



## Adamantoise

Malodorous - Pyaemia

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Sweet Love - Anita Baker

V or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Visions Of Johanna - Bob Dylan

A


----------



## littlefairywren

Alone - Heart

N or E

G'd morning Tom :happy::happy:


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Alone - Heart
> 
> N or E
> 
> G'd morning Tom :happy::happy:



Everything Dies - Type O Negative

S

'ello there,Kimberly. :bow: :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren

Stay With me Till Dawn - Judy Tzuke

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Now,Diabolical - Satyricon

L


----------



## littlefairywren

La Cienga Just Smiled - Ryan Adams

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Delirium - Colosseum

M


----------



## littlefairywren

Me & Mrs Jones - Billy Paul

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Sea Hag - Burning Witch

G


----------



## littlefairywren

Gloria - The Passions

A


----------



## Adamantoise

All Things Bright And Shit - The Meads Of Asphodel

T


----------



## littlefairywren

Tenderness - General Public

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Sonderkommando - GWAR

O


----------



## littlefairywren

One Head Light - The Wallflowers

T


----------



## Adamantoise

Terrorist - Renegade

T again.


----------



## littlefairywren

Take My Breath Away - Berlin

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

Your Lies - Claude Kelly

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Sway - Bic Runga

Y


----------



## MatthewB

_Yellow Submarine_ - The Beatles 

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Expresso Love - Dire Straits

E or V?


----------



## littlefairywren

Easy Like Sunday Morning - Faith No More

G


----------



## Adamantoise

Gialo - Katalepsy

O


----------



## littlefairywren

O Mio Babbino Caro - Kiri Te Kanawa

O (oops)


----------



## Adamantoise

Open Your Mind - Guano Apes

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Don't Let Me Down - Eskimo Joe

N


----------



## swamptoad

Nobody Told Me - John Lennon (i also like the Flaming Lips version)


E or M


----------



## littlefairywren

Mon Dieu - Edith Piaf

U


----------



## Adamantoise

Under The Water - Brother Brown feat Frank'ee

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Return of the Mack - Mark Morrison

K


----------



## swamptoad

Kung Fu Fighting - Carl Douglas


G


----------



## littlefairywren

Groovin' Slowly - John Butler Trio

Y


----------



## swamptoad

Yoda - Weird Al


A


----------



## littlefairywren

Afternoon Delight - Starland Vocal Band

T


----------



## Adamantoise

The Discipline Of Revenge - Cannibal Corpse

E or G?


----------



## littlefairywren

Everybody Loves Somebody - Dean Martin

Y


----------



## swamptoad

Yakety Yak - The Coasters


K


----------



## littlefairywren

Knock on Wood - Amii Stewart

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Do You Love The Way I Love You - Mistress

U


----------



## littlefairywren

Under - Under

R


----------



## swamptoad

Rhiannon - Fleetwood Mac


N


----------



## littlefairywren

Notion - Kings Of Leon

N (sorry)


----------



## swamptoad

Nannou - Aphex Twin



U


----------



## Adamantoise

Unbelievable - EMF

E or L??


----------



## swamptoad

Love Me Do - The Beatles


O


----------



## littlefairywren

Only Way is the Wrong Way (The) - Filter

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

You Were Too Good To Be True - Gary Wilson

E or U


----------



## littlefairywren

Everything but You - Brian McFadden

U


----------



## Adamantoise

Under The Rotting Flesh - Cannibal Corpse

H


----------



## littlefairywren

Heart Full of Wine - Angus and Julia Stone

N or E


----------



## swamptoad

Eye Of The Tiger - Survivor



R


----------



## Adamantoise

Robbing The Grave - Autopsy

E or V?

Gotta go,guys and gals-catch ya later!


----------



## littlefairywren

Escape - Rupert Holmes

P or E


----------



## swamptoad

Polly (New Wave) - Nirvana


E or V


----------



## littlefairywren

Electric Feel - MGMT

L


----------



## Famouslastwords

littlefairywren said:


> Electric Feel - MGMT
> 
> L



Losing- Hurt

G


----------



## littlefairywren

Got To Give It Up (Part 1) - Marvin Gaye

P


----------



## Weirdo890

P.S. I Love You - The Beatles

U


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Unfurling A darkened Gospel - Job For A Cowboy

L


----------



## littlefairywren

Love Changes (Everything) - Climie Fisher

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Style - M-Beat

E or L?


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Magdalena - A Percfect Circle 

A


----------



## Adamantoise

Abandon All Hope - Dying Fetus

E or P?


----------



## littlefairywren

People (The) - The Music

L or E


----------



## MatthewB

_Everybody's Trying to Be My Baby_ - The Beatles 

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You've Really Got a Hold of Me - The Miracles

M or E


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Martha's Harbour - All About Eve

R


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Reject Yourself - Killswitch Engage

F


----------



## Adamantoise

Feel Better - Omni Trio

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Run - Snow Patrol

N


----------



## rg770Ibanez

New Paths To Helicon Part One - Mogwai 

E


----------



## littlefairywren

Everybody's Got Their Something - Nikka Costa

G


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Generous Palmstroke - Bjork 

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Embryological Teratomas - Malignancy

S


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Should've Know Better - Nickel Creek 

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Rock with You - Michael Jackson

U


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Use The Force - Jamiroquai 

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Chopped In Half - Obituary

F


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Fermented Offal Discharge - Necrophagist 

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Escape To The Void - Sepultura

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Dust in the Wind - Kansas

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Dawn Of Eternity - Massacre \m/

Y


----------



## rg770Ibanez

You Are Number Six - Behold The Arctopus 

X


----------



## littlefairywren

X-Ray Eyes - The Bee Gees

S


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Sometimes - Ours 

S or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Solemn Strikes The Funeral Chime - Mournful Congregation

E or M?


----------



## littlefairywren

My Sweet Song - Toby Lightman

G


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Graves Of Fathers - Cryptopsy 

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Sail Away - David Grey

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

Yeti - Radiorama

I


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Inertiatic ESP - The Mars Volta 

P


----------



## Adamantoise

Pissing In The Mainstream - Dying Fetus

M


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Malice - Through The Eyes Of The Dead

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Embryonic Necropsy and Devourment - Carcass

T


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Take Two Of These - Teratoma 

E


----------



## littlefairywren

Ebony Eyes - Bob Welch

S


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Stay Out Of Trouble - Kings Of Convenience 

E


----------



## littlefairywren

Everybody Wants to Work - Uncanny X-Men

K


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Kill The Guy With The Ball - Steve Vai

L


----------



## Weirdo890

Long, Long, Long - The Beatles

G


----------



## littlefairywren

Gypsy - Fleetwood Mac

Y


----------



## rg770Ibanez

You Never Arrived - Midlake 

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Dream Catch Me - Newton Faulkner

M or E


----------



## Aust99

Make you feel my love - Adele

V or E


----------



## littlefairywren

Voices Carry - Til Tuesday

Y


----------



## Weirdo890

Yes! I'm in the Barrel - Louis Armstrong and his Hot Five

L


----------



## Adamantoise

Lo-Fi's In Ibiza - Lo Fidelity Allstars

A


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Abram - Jose Gonzalez 

M


----------



## littlefairywren

(A) Minute Longer - Stereophics

R


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Reggatta De Blanc - The Police

C


----------



## littlefairywren

Coming Down - The Shore

N


----------



## Punkin1024

No Place That Far - Sara Evans

R


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Rent A Cop - Ben Folds

P


----------



## littlefairywren

(The) Pieces Don't Fit Anymore - James Morrison

R or E


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Rockets Fall On Rocket Falls - Godspeed You Black Emperor!

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Sway - Bic Runga

Y


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Young Man, Old Man - The Dissociatives

N


----------



## littlefairywren

Nothing Else Matters - Metallica

S


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Smokin' - Boston 

' or N haha


----------



## littlefairywren

No Woman No Cry - Bob Marley

Y


----------



## Aust99

You have killed me - Morrissey

M or E


----------



## littlefairywren

Manhattan - Kings Of Leon

N


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Never Wanted To Dance - Mindless Self Indulgence

E


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Electric Bloom - Foals 

M


----------



## Adamantoise

Malodorous - Pyaemia

S


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Soulympics - ZU

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Shroud Of Mysticism - Cephalectomy

M


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Muddy Hymnal - Iron & Wine

L


----------



## littlefairywren

Little House - Amanda Seyfried

S or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Scid - Disgorge MEX

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Dandelion Wine - Ron Sexsmith

N or E


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Nameless - Despised Icon

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Soul Promenade - Omni Trio

E or D?


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Dick In a Box - The Lonely Island 

X


----------



## Adamantoise

Xisnasusania - Wurdulak

A


----------



## Weirdo890

Allentown - Billy Joel

N


----------



## Punkin1024

Nothing At All - Johnny Cooper

L


----------



## littlefairywren

Love Is Gonna Get Ya - Macy Gray

A


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Act Appalled - Circa Survive 

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Do You Really Want to Hurt Me - Culture Club

M or E


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Motherfucker=Redeemer - Godspeed You Black Emperor!

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Rapture - Blondie

R or E


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Rule By Secrecy - Molotov Solution

Y


----------



## Weirdo890

You Can't Do That - The Beatles

T


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Tempting Time - Animals As Leaders 

E


----------



## littlefairywren

(The) End of the World - Skeeter Davis

D


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Datura - Buckethead

A


----------



## littlefairywren

All Right Now - Free

W


----------



## rg770Ibanez

What I Can't Take Back - Man Must Die

K


----------



## littlefairywren

King of Wishful Thinking - Go West

G


----------



## Weirdo890

Green River - Creedence Clearwater Revival

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Rescue - Lucinda Williams

U or E


----------



## Weirdo890

Uncle Bernie's Farm - Frank Zappa and The Mothers of Invention

M


----------



## littlefairywren

Miracles - RES

S


----------



## Weirdo890

Swagger - Flogging Molly

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Run Around Sue - Dion

U or E


----------



## Punkin1024

Eleanor Rigby - The Beatles 


Y


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

you are the woman-firefall

n


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Narc - Interpol 

C


----------



## littlefairywren

Cry Me Out - Pixie Lott

T


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Thanks A Lot - Third Eye Blind 

T


----------



## littlefairywren

Tired of Being Alone - Al Greene

N or E


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

nails for breakfast, tacks for snacks- panic! at the disco

s


----------



## littlefairywren

Sometimes - Alex Lloyd

S


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Storms In Africa - Enya

A


----------



## littlefairywren

And I Love You So - Don McLean

O


----------



## Adamantoise

One Of Us - Abba

S


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Scooby Snack - Fun Lovin' Criminals

K


----------



## littlefairywren

BigFriendlyDave said:


> Scooby Snack - Fun Lovin' Criminals
> 
> K



Dave, excellent choice!

Kisses Sweeter than Wine - Jimmie Rodgers

N or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Exsultate,Jubilate - Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart

E or T?


----------



## littlefairywren

Tenderness - General Public

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Silent Victim - Lahannya

M


----------



## littlefairywren

(The) Man Who Can't Be Moved - The Script

D


----------



## Weirdo890

Don't Let Me Down - The Beatles

N


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Natalie's Rap - The Lonely Island 

P


----------



## littlefairywren

Phenomenon - LL Cool J

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Nice To Meat You - Banane Metalik

U


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Uno - Muse 

O


----------



## littlefairywren

Only the Lonely - The Motels

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

You Burn Me Up - Exploder

P


----------



## littlefairywren

Please Don't Stop the Music - Rhianna

C


----------



## Adamantoise

Capoeira - J Majik and Wickaman

A


----------



## littlefairywren

Avril 14th - Aphex Twin

L?


----------



## Adamantoise

Love Me Like You Used To - 7 Seconds Of Love

O


----------



## littlefairywren

(The) Only Way is the Wrong Way - Filter

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

You Only Live Twice - Coldplay

C or E?


----------



## littlefairywren

Chiquitita - ABBA

A


----------



## Adamantoise

Aeris' Theme - Nobuo Uematsu

E or M?


----------



## littlefairywren

Makes me Wonder - Maroon 5

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Requiem Aeternam - Mozart

M


----------



## littlefairywren

Maybe Tonight - Kate DeAraugo

T


----------



## Adamantoise

Tied Up - L.F.O

P


----------



## littlefairywren

Puddle of Grace - Amy Jo Johnson

C or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Condom Of Hate - Anal Nosorog

E or T?


----------



## littlefairywren

Take on Me - Aha

M or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Monster - Malevolent Creation

R


----------



## littlefairywren

(The) Reason - Hoobastank

N


----------



## Adamantoise

N-n-n-n-nineteen - Paul Hardcastle

N again-sorry. >.<


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Never More - Beneath The Massacre

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Evil Eye - Fu Manchu

E or Y?


----------



## littlefairywren

Enchantment - Corrinne Bailey Rae

T


----------



## Adamantoise

Terror On The High Seas - Alestorm

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Silver Lining - Rilo Kiley

G


----------



## Adamantoise

Golden Saucer - Nobuo Uematsu

R

Later,Kim-I've got to go. ^_^


----------



## littlefairywren

(The) River - Bruce Springsteen

R

Ok Tom, see you next time


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Racecar Update - Bulb

E


----------



## littlefairywren

Everything - Lifehouse

G


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Greet Death - Explosions In The Sky 

H


----------



## Aust99

Hound dog - Elvis

G


----------



## Adamantoise

Gruesome Tasks - Cancer

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Stay In My Corner - The Dells

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Ripple - The Grateful Dead

E or L?


----------



## littlefairywren

(The) Love Game - John Paul Young

M or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Mission To Mars - The Anti Nowhere League

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Sad Eyes - Robert John

S again :doh:


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Sad Eyes - Robert John
> 
> S again :doh:



Slaughterhouse Sledgehammer - Prostitute Disfigurement

R

Not a problem.


----------



## littlefairywren

Run to Me - The Bee Gees

M or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Master Of Puppets - Metallica (One of my very favorite songs.)

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> Master Of Puppets - Metallica (One of my very favorite songs.)
> 
> S



Ah  Hey, did Metallica sing "Enter Sandman"...is that right? The video with a truck?

Same Mistake - James Blunt

K or E


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Ah  Hey, did Metallica sing "Enter Sandman"...is that right? The video with a truck?
> 
> Same Mistake - James Blunt
> 
> K or E



Karate Schnitzel - Tenecious D

L

Yep,that's correct. Great song,but I prefer their thrashy,80's material.


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> Karate Schnitzel - Tenecious D
> 
> L
> 
> Yep,that's correct. Great song,but I prefer their thrashy,80's material.



Cool, thanks for that :happy:

Love is All - Ronnie James Dio

L....oops


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Cool, thanks for that :happy:
> 
> Love is All - Ronnie James Dio
> 
> L....oops



Liquid Lunch - Lord Gore

H


----------



## littlefairywren

Hysteria - Def Leppard

A


----------



## Adamantoise

Acid Enlightenment - Aldo Bender

T


----------



## littlefairywren

Time's A Waisting - Erika Badu

G


----------



## Pharadox

Good - Ivy

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Devastator - The Blood Brothers

R


----------



## Pharadox

Roads - Portishead

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Sinfonia Concertante for Violin, Viola and Orchestra - Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart

A

I must flee for now-I'll be back later on...


----------



## Pharadox

All Mine - Portishead

E


----------



## littlefairywren

Elenore - The Turtles

R or E

See you Tom :happy:


----------



## Pharadox

Eros - Late Night Alumni

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Souvenir - OMD

R


----------



## Pharadox

Raining - Late Night Alumni

G


----------



## littlefairywren

Good Mother - Jann Arden

R


----------



## Pharadox

Rocket Man - Elton John

N


----------



## littlefairywren

Nobody Said it Was Easy - Cold Play

Y


----------



## Aust99

No Truck - Kate Miller-Heidke


T or E

ha ha... geese, no response for over an hour and then when I post something I get trumped... lol


Yesterday - The Beatles


Y


----------



## littlefairywren

Aust99 said:


> No Truck - Kate Miller-Heidke
> 
> 
> T or E
> 
> ha ha... geese, no response for over an hour and then when I post something I get trumped... lol
> 
> 
> Yesterday - The Beatles
> 
> 
> Y



LOL, Happy Valentines Natalie 

You Make My Dreams Come True - Hall & Oates

U or E


----------



## Pharadox

Evacuate the Dancefloor - Cascada

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Running Up That Hill - Kate Bush

L


----------



## Pharadox

Love Long Distance - The Gossip

E


----------



## littlefairywren

Easy Like Sunday Morning - Faith No More

G


----------



## Pharadox

Gold Dust - Tori Amos

T


----------



## littlefairywren

Trippin' Out - Curtis Mayfield

T


----------



## Kbbig

Take The Long Way Home - Supertramp

E!


----------



## littlefairywren

Exodus - Edith Piaf

S


----------



## Pharadox

Set the Fire to the Third Bar - Snow Patrol

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Resting Here With Me - Dido

M or E


----------



## Weirdo890

Elected - Alice Cooper

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Donna - Ritchie Valens

A


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Are You Gonna Be My Girl? - Jet

L


----------



## Pharadox

Little Red Corvette - Prince

E


----------



## Weirdo890

Estimated Prophet - The Grateful Dead

T


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

True Colors - Cyndi Lauper (the version from Body Acoustic is a classic)

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Stuck On You - Paul Norton

U


----------



## Pharadox

Underneath Your Clothes - Shakira

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Superman - Five For Fighting

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Nine Lives - Aerosmith

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Sunset Soon Forgotten - Iron and Wine

N

Hey there :happy:


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Sunset Soon Forgotten - Iron and Wine
> 
> N
> 
> Hey there :happy:



No Time Like The Present - Wynn Stewart

T

How are you?


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> No Time Like The Present - Wynn Stewart
> 
> T
> 
> How are you?



Train Wreck - Sarah McLachlan

K

Good thanks, how are you?
Hey, happy Valentines


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Train Wreck - Sarah McLachlan
> 
> K
> 
> Good thanks, how are you?
> Hey, happy Valentines



Kill The King - Megadeth

G

Thanks! I'm just bored-Valentines' day was uneventful. >.<


----------



## littlefairywren

Give Me The Night - George Benson

T


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Give Me The Night - George Benson
> 
> T



Ten Ton Hammer - Machine Head

R

It's okay-I don't care too much for it,personally.


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> Ten Ton Hammer - Machine Head
> 
> R
> 
> It's okay-I don't care too much for it,personally.



Run - Snow Patrol

N

Cool! I love it all...but I am a sooky female


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Now Arise - Born Of Osiris 

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Elemental - Thergothon

L


----------



## littlefairywren

Looking for It (Finding Heaven) - Jann Arden

N


----------



## Weirdo890

Nobody Told Me - John Lennon

M or E


----------



## littlefairywren

Ebb Tide - The Platters

D or E


----------



## Weirdo890

Don't Take Your Guns To Town - Johnny Cash

N


----------



## Fattitude1

Nowhere Man~ Beatles
 
N


----------



## rg770Ibanez

No Tolerance For Imperfection - Man Must Die 

N again


----------



## littlefairywren

Never Say Never - The Fray

R


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Ragged Wound - Fleet Foxes 

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Dancing in the City - Marshall Hain

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

You Lied To Me - Cathy Dennis

E or M?


----------



## Weirdo890

Minstrel of the Dawn - Gordon Lightfoot

N


----------



## Aust99

No One - Alicia Keys


N or E


----------



## littlefairywren

Night Moves - Bob Seger

S


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Swimming - Martha and the Muffins

G


----------



## Adamantoise

Grotesque - Cannibal Corpse

E or U???


----------



## littlefairywren

Unwritten - Natasha Bedingfield

N

Howdy!


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Unwritten - Natasha Bedingfield
> 
> N
> 
> Howdy!



Nightmare - Sarcofago

R or E?

Hello,Kimberly! ^0^


----------



## littlefairywren

Rock with You - Michael Jackson

U


----------



## Adamantoise

Unspoken - Lucana Coil

N


----------



## littlefairywren

Nutcracker Suite (Waltz of the Flowers) - Tchaikovsky

T or E or S ??


----------



## snuggletiger

T for Teach Me Tonight

E for Exactly like You 

S for Somewhere my Love


----------



## Adamantoise

Vaginal Incisors - Malignancy

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> Vaginal Incisors - Malignancy
> 
> S



Sounds nasty  

Sweet Dreams For You - Jewel

U


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Sounds nasty
> 
> Sweet Dreams For You - Jewel
> 
> U



What can I say-it's Death Metal,honey.  

Under The Hammer - Diverse

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Ride on Time - Black Box

M or E


----------



## Adamantoise

My Freind Of Misery - Metallica

Y (sorry)


----------



## littlefairywren

Better than X 

Young, Warm and Wonderful - Tony Bennett

L


----------



## Adamantoise

Lividity Can't Say Shit - Lividity

T


----------



## littlefairywren

Tender Years - Eddie & the Cruisers

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Self Suicide - Goldie Lookin Chain

E or D?


----------



## littlefairywren

End of the Road - Boys to Men

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Doubled Over - Agoraphobic Nosebleed

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Russian Roulette - Rhianna

T or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Tutankhamen - Nightwish

N


----------



## Fattitude1

Night Moves~ Pete Seger

S


----------



## swamptoad

Summertime Summertime - The Jamies



E or M


----------



## Fattitude1

Damn~ just saw Night Moves was already taken on page 124.

Na Na Na Hey Hey Goodbye~ Steam

E


----------



## littlefairywren

You Belong To Me - The Duprees

M or E


----------



## Fattitude1

Everybody's Talkin'~ Nilson

N (damn~ AGAIN!)


----------



## littlefairywren

Fattitude1 said:


> Everybody's Talkin'~ Nilson
> 
> N (damn~ AGAIN!)



Good song 

Naive - The Kooks

V or E


----------



## Fattitude1

Thanks! ;-)

Vogue~ Madonna

E or U


----------



## littlefairywren

Us and Them - Pink Floyd

M


----------



## Fattitude1

Money~ Pink Floyd

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You Give Love a Bad Name - Bon Jovi

M or E


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Mello Hippo Disco Show - Future Sound of London

W


----------



## Weirdo890

Where Do I Go from Here - The Carpenters

R or E


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Return of the Los Palmas 7 - Madness 

S or 7 (or N even)


----------



## Adamantoise

So You Die - Bloodbath

E or I?


----------



## littlefairywren

I Don't Trust Myself (With Loving You) - John Mayer

F or U

Hiya Tom :happy:


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> I Don't Trust Myself (With Loving You) - John Mayer
> 
> F or U
> 
> Hiya Tom :happy:



Festering In The Crypt - Cannibal Corpse

T

Good Evening,Kimberly! :bow:


----------



## littlefairywren

Theme from A Summer Place - Henry Mancini

C or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Centerfold - The J. Geils Band

D


----------



## littlefairywren

(The) Dark End Of The Street - The Commitments

T


----------



## Adamantoise

To The Wall - Sepultura

L


----------



## littlefairywren

(The) Look of Love - Dusty Springfield

V or E

Catch you later sweetie :bow:


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> (The) Look of Love - Dusty Springfield
> 
> V or E
> 
> Catch you later sweetie :bow:



See you later! :happy:

Vertigo - Bernard Herrman

O


----------



## swamptoad

Oh Me - The Meat Puppets



E or M


----------



## Adamantoise

Metastize - Anomalous

E or Z?


----------



## littlefairywren

Edge Of Desire - John Mayer

R or E


----------



## swamptoad

Return To Innocence - Enigma


E or C


----------



## moore2me

Crocodile Rock - Elton John

K


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Killing All The Flies - Mogwai

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Soon We'll Be Found - Sia

D


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Deviation - Bela Fleck 

N


----------



## littlefairywren

No One Is To Blame - Howard Jones

M or E


----------



## autopaint-1

Eleven Roses - Wrens

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Sweet Surrender - Sarah McLachlan

R


----------



## Aust99

Racing like a pro - The National

O


----------



## littlefairywren

Open Arms - Journey

S


----------



## Tanuki

Shrinking Violet - Mostly Autumn

T


----------



## littlefairywren

Two Out of Three Aint Bad - Meatloaf

D


----------



## Weirdo890

Don't Think Twice, It's All Right - Bob Dylan

T


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Tom Traubert's Blues (Four Sheets to the Wind in Copenhagen) - Tom Waits

S or N


----------



## littlefairywren

Save the Last Dance for Me - The Drifters

M or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Mind Control - Slayer

L


----------



## littlefairywren

Love is All - Ronnie James Dio

L (Uh oh)


----------



## Adamantoise

Let's Dance - David Bowie

E or C?


----------



## littlefairywren

Could I Have this Kiss - Enrique Iglesias

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Skull Full Of Bong Hits - Cannabis Corpse

S again (sorry).


----------



## littlefairywren

Sorrento Moon - Tina Arena

N

It's all good!


----------



## Adamantoise

Not A Dry Eye In The House - Meatloaf

E or S?


----------



## littlefairywren

Shut Up - Black Eyed Peas

P


----------



## Adamantoise

Pathological Frolic - Cryptopsy

C


----------



## littlefairywren

Canon in D Major - Pachelbel

R


----------



## Weirdo890

Respect - Aretha Franklin

T


----------



## littlefairywren

Too Soon to Tell - Bonnie Raitt

L


----------



## Weirdo890

Leningrad - Billy Joel

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Dance on Little Girl - Paul Anka

L


----------



## Adamantoise

Lurking In The Darkness - Nobuo Uematsu

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Shandi - Kiss

I


----------



## Adamantoise

I Love The Pigs - GWAR

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Say (All I Need) - One Republic

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Daemonium Vobiscum - Mortem

M

We all go a little crazy sometimes...


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> Daemonium Vobiscum - Mortem
> 
> M
> 
> We all go a little crazy sometimes...



I could hug you for that 

More Than This - Roxy Music

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Shotgun Divorce - LORDI

E or C?


----------



## littlefairywren

Crazy - Gnarls Barkley

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

You Raise Me Up - Secret Garden

P


----------



## littlefairywren

Painless - Baby Animals

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Sewagehead - Vacant Coffin

D


----------



## littlefairywren

December - Collective Soul

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Ravaged By Conflict - Malevolent Creation

T


----------



## Fat.n.sassy

Too Old to Rock and Roll, Too Young to Die, Jethro Tull

E


----------



## littlefairywren

Ebony Eyes - Bob Welch

S


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

She's In Love With You - Suzi Quatro

U


----------



## littlefairywren

Unpretty - TLC

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Unpretty - TLC
> 
> Y



Oh curses-a Y!

(You Should Be) Dancing - Blockster (Brandon Block)

G


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> Oh curses-a Y!
> 
> (You Should Be) Dancing - Blockster (Brandon Block)
> 
> G



Hiya Tom :happy:
Uh oh, are Y's off the menu too?

Gravity - John Mayer

Y ( oh god)


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Hiya Tom :happy:
> Uh oh, are Y's off the menu too?
> 
> Gravity - John Mayer
> 
> Y ( oh god)



Years May Come, Years May Go - Hermits' Hermits

O

Nah,it's alright.The letter Y is really naff-I hate it.


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> Years May Come, Years May Go - Hermits' Hermits
> 
> O
> 
> Nah,it's alright.The letter Y is really naff-I hate it.



(The) One Thing - INXS

G

LOL ok, and naff is?


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> (The) One Thing - INXS
> 
> G
> 
> LOL ok, and naff is?



Good Freinds And A Bottle Of Pills - Pantera

S

Naff = Of poor quality,bad.


----------



## littlefairywren

Ok! I will do my best to avoid those pesky naff Y's. Ha, I now have a new word 

Stick With You - The Pussycat Dolls

U


----------



## Adamantoise

Umbrella - Rhianna (****ing annoying song).

A


----------



## littlefairywren

Hell yes!!

As Usual - Brenda Lee

L


----------



## Adamantoise

Last Man Alive - Whiplash

E or V?


----------



## littlefairywren

Vultures - John Mayer

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Sick Nurse - Carnivore Diprosopus

E or S?


----------



## littlefairywren

Stay Awhile - Dusty Springfield

L or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Excoriate - Disembowelment

E or T


----------



## littlefairywren

Take it to The Limit - The Eagles

T


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Take it to The Limit - The Eagles
> 
> T



Okay,are you ready for this?

Tissue Injury Caused By An Apparent Immunologic Reaction Of The Host - Flesh Grinder

T

What do I win?


----------



## littlefairywren

Hilarious and gruesome all at the same time 

That's Where I'll Be - Celeste Prince

B or E

What would you like to win?


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Hilarious and gruesome all at the same time
> 
> That's Where I'll Be - Celeste Prince
> 
> B or E
> 
> What would you like to win?



Byte Size Life - Omni Trio

E or F?

I see what you did there.  :wubu: :smitten: :blush:


----------



## littlefairywren

Flaunt It - TV Rock Feat. Seany B

T

 I am being naughty


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Flaunt It - TV Rock Feat. Seany B
> 
> T
> 
> I am being naughty



Tormentor - GWAR


----------



## littlefairywren

Return To Innocence - Enigma

C or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Cold Getting Dumb - Just-Ice

B


----------



## littlefairywren

Beautiful Calm Driving - Sia

G


----------



## Adamantoise

Ghost Behind My Eyes - Ozzy Osbourne

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Strokin' - Clarence Carter

N or '


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Strokin' - Clarence Carter
> 
> N or '



I think I'll go with N *grumble* 

Nothing Compares 2 U - Sinead O'Connor 

U


----------



## littlefairywren

*snicker*

Under the Boardwalk - The Drifters

K


----------



## Adamantoise

Knights Of Cydonia - Muse

A

I've gotta scoot,Kim-I'll see you later. :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren

And I Love You So - Don McLean

O

Yes you will, cheerio Tom :bow:


----------



## Weirdo890

One For My Baby (And One More For the Road) - Billie Holliday

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Do You Really Want to Hurt Me - Culture Club

M or E


----------



## Weirdo890

Moonlight in Vermont - Billie Holliday (again)

T


----------



## littlefairywren

These Arms of Mine - Otis Redding :wubu:

N or E


----------



## Weirdo890

No More Mr. Nice Guy - Alice Cooper

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

Year of the Cat - Al Stewart

T


----------



## Weirdo890

The Entertainer - Billy Joel

R


----------



## littlefairywren

River of Dreams - Billy Joel

S


----------



## Weirdo890

Shelter From The Storm - Bob Dylan

M


----------



## littlefairywren

Millie - Noiseworks

I or E


----------



## Weirdo890

I'm So Tired - The Beatles


----------



## littlefairywren

Don't Stand So Close To Me - The Police

M or E


----------



## Weirdo890

My Love - Petula Clark

V or E


----------



## littlefairywren

Emotion - Samantha Sang

N


----------



## rg770Ibanez

No Future - Beneath The Massacre 

E


----------



## Fattitude1

Easter Parade~ written by Irving Berlin
lol

E or D


----------



## littlefairywren

Dance With Me - Firefall

M or E


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Emotion Sickness - Silverchair 

S


----------



## Aust99

Great choice!!


Seven Nation Army - The White Stripes


Y


----------



## qwertyman173

Yellow Submarine - The Beatles

E


----------



## Weirdo890

Everybody Eats When They Come to my House - Cab Calloway

S or E


----------



## Aust99

Eskimo - Damian Rice


O


----------



## littlefairywren

Open Arms - Journey

S


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Smalltown Boy - Bronski Beat


----------



## littlefairywren

You've Really Got a Hold of Me - The Miracles

M or E


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic - The Police

C


----------



## littlefairywren

Crazy English Summer - Faithless

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Rats - Mortician

s


----------



## littlefairywren

She - Eric Carmen

H or E

Hey there :happy:


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> She - Eric Carmen
> 
> H or E
> 
> Hey there :happy:



Human Puzzle - Mortician

E or L?

Hey Kimberly!


----------



## littlefairywren

Lay Your Hands on Me - Bon Jovi

M or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Mutilated In Minutes,Severed In Seconds - Gorerotted

S


----------



## littlefairywren

She - Osmosis

H or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Hallowed Point - Slayer

T


----------



## littlefairywren

Telephone Line - ELO

N or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Enthrallment - Enthrallment

T


----------



## littlefairywren

Take In - Aiden Hawken

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Never Gonna Be Alone - Nickleback

E or N again...


----------



## littlefairywren

No Such Thing - John Mayer

G


----------



## Adamantoise

Grace - Ministry

E or C?


----------



## littlefairywren

Creep - Radiohead

P

Hey, I like the new avatar Tom


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Creep - Radiohead
> 
> P
> 
> Hey, I like the new avatar Tom



Parting Shot - GWAR

T

Thank you-he is a monster named 'Ultima Weapon' from the Final Fantasy series. Easy to beat.


----------



## Nas80

They - Jem

Next: "Y"


----------



## littlefairywren

You're The Reason - Bobby Edwards

N


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Nutbush City Limits - Ike & Tina Turner

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Silent Treatment - Buddy

T


----------



## moore2me

Twist and Shout - the Beatles

T again


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

The Man Mountain - Bow Wow Wow

N


----------



## Weirdo890

No Particular Place To Go - Chuck Berry

O


----------



## Adamantoise

Orinoko Flow - Enya

W


----------



## Weirdo890

Where You Lead - Carole King

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Weirdo890 said:


> Where You Lead - Carole King
> 
> D



Devils' Dance - Metallica

E or C?

How's it going?


----------



## Weirdo890

Carol - Chuck Berry

L

I'm fine. How are you?


----------



## Adamantoise

Weirdo890 said:


> Carol - Chuck Berry
> 
> L
> 
> I'm fine. How are you?



Last Mistake - The Berzerker

E or K?

I'm alright-quite warm and toasty.


----------



## Weirdo890

Kaw-Liga - Hank Williams Sr.

A

Glad to hear.


----------



## Adamantoise

Altered State - Sepultura

E or T?


----------



## Aust99

That Beep - Architecture in Helsinki

P


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Papa's Got A Brand New Pig Bag - Pig Bag

G


----------



## Weirdo890

Grey Sky Eyes - Carbon Leaf

S


----------



## Fattitude1

Saturday Night~ Bay City Rollers

T


----------



## littlefairywren

Take In - Aiden Hawken

N


----------



## Fattitude1

Never Can Say Goodbye~ Michael Jackson

Y or E


----------



## littlefairywren

You're Such a Fabulous Dancer - Wha Koo

R


----------



## Fattitude1

Roll Over Bethoven~ Chuck Berry, Beatles

N


----------



## littlefairywren

Neighborhood - Aiden Hawken


----------



## swamptoad

Duniya - Loop Guru


A


----------



## littlefairywren

All About Our Love - Sade

V or E


----------



## swamptoad

Very Ape - Nirvana


E or P


----------



## littlefairywren

Evacuate The Dance Floor - Cascada

R


----------



## swamptoad

Rebel Yell - Billy Idol


L


----------



## littlefairywren

Lovers Rock - Sade

K


----------



## swamptoad

Kiss Me, I'm Shitfaced - Dropkick Murphys


 
D


----------



## littlefairywren

Dare You to Move - Switchfoot

V or E


----------



## swamptoad

Everybody Hurts - R.E.M.


S


----------



## littlefairywren

Sugar Baby Love - The Rubettes

V or E


----------



## swamptoad

Velouria - The Pixies



A


----------



## littlefairywren

An Affair to Remember - Vic Damone

R


----------



## swamptoad

Rock The Casbah - The Clash


H


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Happy Hour - The Housemartins

R


----------



## Weirdo890

Raise the Roof - Carbon Leaf

F


----------



## Adamantoise

Fortune My Foe - Cypher

E or O?


----------



## littlefairywren

Out of the Dark - Matt Hires

K


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Out of the Dark - Matt Hires
> 
> K



Knock On Wood - Amii Stewart

D

Helloooo. :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren

Don't Take it Personal - Monica

L

Hello to you too...:happy:


----------



## Adamantoise

Lornaderek - Aphex Twin

K


----------



## littlefairywren

Kiss Kiss - Chris Brown

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Spacecake - Peter And The Test Tube Babies

K or E?


----------



## littlefairywren

Kiss on my List - Hall & Oates

T


----------



## Adamantoise

Troll - DJ Zinc

L


----------



## littlefairywren

Long Lonely Nights - Lee Andrews and the Hearts

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Spiders - System Of A Down

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Songs from Different Times - Jack Savoretti

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Seasons In The Abyss - Slayer

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Stares and Whispers - Renee Geyer

S (uh oh)


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Stares and Whispers - Renee Geyer
> 
> S (uh oh)



Soul Of Darkness - Omni Trio

S (Ha ha.)


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> Soul Of Darkness - Omni Trio
> 
> S (Ha ha.)



Separate Ways - Teddy Thompson

S

LOL, how long can this last?


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Separate Ways - Teddy Thompson
> 
> S
> 
> LOL, how long can this last?



Swinging Like Judas - The Clan Destined

S

Let's see.


----------



## littlefairywren

Shake That Ass - Eminem

S

Okey dokey


----------



## Adamantoise

She Ain't Got No Legs - The Bloodhound Gang

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Sadness - Enigma

S

Blast!! I have to scoot Tom 
Catch you later...


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Sadness - Enigma
> 
> S
> 
> Blast!! I have to scoot Tom
> Catch you later...



Shutters And Boards - Jerry Wallace

S

Au Revoir,Kimberly! :bow:


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Science Fiction/Double Feature - Richard O'Brien

"Dana Andrews said prunes / Gave him the runes"

E


----------



## littlefairywren

Ha, I am rebelling Dave and going the R! 

Right Kind of Love - Jeremy Jordan

V or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Epitaph - Necrophagist

H


----------



## littlefairywren

(The) Hook - Grant Lee Buffalo

K

Morning Tom :happy:


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> (The) Hook - Grant Lee Buffalo
> 
> K
> 
> Morning Tom :happy:



Killing In The Name - Rage Against The Machine

E or M?

Hello!


----------



## littlefairywren

More Than This - Roxy Music

S


----------



## Adamantoise

School's Out - GWAR

t


----------



## littlefairywren

The Chain - Ingrid Michaelson

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Nannou 2 - Aphex Twin

2 or U?


----------



## littlefairywren

2 A.M. - Iron Maiden 

M


----------



## Adamantoise

Music=Response - The Chemical Brothers

E or S?


----------



## littlefairywren

Say it Right - Nelly Furtado

T


----------



## Adamantoise

Taking Control - Aphex Twin

L


----------



## littlefairywren

Love Hurts - Roy Orbison

S


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Love Hurts - Roy Orbison
> 
> S



Yes-yes,it does...

Steal My Heart - Bassline Smith and Drumsound

T


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> Yes-yes,it does...
> 
> Steal My Heart - Bassline Smith and Drumsound
> 
> T



Oh Tom (((hugs))), and yes it does 

Too Soon to Tell - Bonnie Raitt

L


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Oh Tom (((hugs))), and yes it does
> 
> Too Soon to Tell - Bonnie Raitt
> 
> L



Loathsome - Pig Destroyer

E or M?

Thanks-it's been a crappy week.


----------



## littlefairywren

Magnet and Steel - Walter Egan

L


----------



## Adamantoise

Leech - Sepultura

H


----------



## littlefairywren

Hang On (Dave Aude Extended Mix) - Plumb

N


----------



## rg770Ibanez

New Skin - Incubus

N again


----------



## littlefairywren

Notion - Kings Of Leon

N (and again, sorry)


----------



## rg770Ibanez

No Haven - Through The Eyes Of The Dead

N again hahahahaha


----------



## littlefairywren

New Kid in Town - The Eagles

N....care for one more *lol*


----------



## littlefairywren

oopsie...doubled up


----------



## rg770Ibanez

No Association - Silverchair

N
Let's just see how long we can keep this loop going


----------



## littlefairywren

Non, Je Ne Regrette Rien - Edith Piaf

N
Alrighty then


----------



## rg770Ibanez

No Moon - Iron & Wine 

N


----------



## littlefairywren

Napoleon - Ani DiFranco

N


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Oblivion - 30 Seconds To Mars 

N


----------



## littlefairywren

Nylon - Grinspoon

N


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Nelly The Elephant - Toy Dolls

T


----------



## swamptoad

Top Of The Hill - Tom Waits



L


----------



## Weirdo890

Life Fades Away - Roy Orbison

Y


----------



## swamptoad

Young Folks - Peter Bjorn And John




S


----------



## Weirdo890

Sweet Potato Pie - Ray Charles and James Taylor

I or E


----------



## swamptoad

I set My Face To The Hillside - Tortoise


E or D


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Dont Speak - No Doubt

K


----------



## swamptoad

Keep Fishin - Weezer



N


----------



## Adamantoise

Nil By Mouth - Blindspott

H


----------



## littlefairywren

Hotel California - The Eagles

A


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Hotel California - The Eagles
> 
> A



Abolish Government - TSOL

T

:bow: Hiya.


----------



## littlefairywren

The Fall - ELO

L

Hey Tom, how are you doing today? :happy:


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> The Fall - ELO
> 
> L
> 
> Hey Tom, how are you doing today? :happy:



Levitation - Runaways

N

A little better,thanks-how about you?


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> Levitation - Runaways
> 
> N
> 
> A little better,thanks-how about you?



Nice Dream - Radiohead

M

Good thanks, but I am freezing my butt off...freaky cold weather


----------



## swamptoad

My Stunning Mystery Companion - Jackson Browne



N

Howdy Kimberly!


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Nice Dream - Radiohead
> 
> M
> 
> Good thanks, but I am freezing my butt off...freaky cold weather



My Little Man - Ozzy Osbourne

N

Yeah,it's been a bit nippy where I am as well.


----------



## littlefairywren

Nails for Breakfast, Tacks for Snacks - Panic at the Disco

S

Hiya Jeff :happy:

Ha, lucky with that N


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Nails for Breakfast, Tacks for Snacks - Panic at the Disco
> 
> S
> 
> Hiya Jeff :happy:
> 
> Ha, lucky with that N



Spiritual Law - Slayer

W

Whoops. ^_^;


----------



## littlefairywren

Where I Stood - Missy Higgins

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Dead Drunk - Gorerotted

K


----------



## littlefairywren

Kate - Ben Folds Five

T or E


----------



## Weirdo890

Kokomo - The Beach Boys

O


----------



## littlefairywren

Outside - George Michael

D or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Deviance - Slayer

E or C?


----------



## littlefairywren

Catch the Wind - Donovan

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Disco Dancing On Amphetamine - Elite Drug Dealers

E or N?


----------



## littlefairywren

Eine Kleine Nachtmusik, In G (Romance - Andante) - Mozart

K or whatever takes your fancy!


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Eine Kleine Nachtmusik, In G (Romance - Andante) - Mozart
> 
> K or whatever takes your fancy!



Guilty Of Being White - Slayer (Cover version)

E or T?


----------



## littlefairywren

Then He Kissed Me - Crystals

M or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Mr Freeze - Slayer

E or Z?

I've been listening to 'Undisputed Attitude'-please forgive me.


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> Mr Freeze - Slayer
> 
> E or Z?
> 
> I've been listening to 'Undisputed Attitude'-please forgive me.



Evil Ways - Santana

S

Hmmm, I forgive you....but not many would lol 
Next time I am bringing out the "y"


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Evil Ways - Santana
> 
> S
> 
> Hmmm, I forgive you....but not many would lol
> Next time I am bringing out the "y"



Swarm - Venom

M

Oh noes...anything but THAT!


----------



## littlefairywren

Meditation from Thais - Joshua Bell

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Spiritual Healing - Death

G


----------



## littlefairywren

Gira Con Me Questa Notte - Josh Groban

T or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Turned Inside Out - Obituary

T again.


----------



## littlefairywren

Two Out of Three Aint Bad - Meatloaf

D


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Don't Marry Her F**k Me - The Beautiful South

E


----------



## littlefairywren

Every Time You Go Away - Paul Young

Y


----------



## swamptoad

Your Redneck Past - Ben Folds Five



T


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

The Poet and The Pendulum - Nightwish

M


----------



## Weirdo890

Minnie the Moocher - Cab Calloway

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Rampage - Mortician

E or G?


----------



## Weirdo890

Go Cry On Somebody Else's Shoulder - Frank Zappa and the Mothers of Invention

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Robocop - DJ Friction and Nu Balance

P


----------



## swamptoad

Pretty - The Raincoats



Y


----------



## Scorsese86

_You Are the One_ - a-_h_a

Next - E


----------



## swamptoad

Each Coming Night - Iron And Wine



T


----------



## Adamantoise

Tubular Bells - Mike Oldfield

S


----------



## Scorsese86

_She's a Senastionan_ - Ramones

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Nightmare Walking - Future Prophecies

G


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Gethsemane - Nightwish

E


----------



## Tanuki

Enthrall - Aghast

L


----------



## Adamantoise

Landslide - Rude Bwoy Monty and Pascal

E or D?


----------



## littlefairywren

Do Right Woman, Do Right Man - The Commitments

N


----------



## Adamantoise

No Excuses - Alice In Chains

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Sunset Soon Forgotten - Iron and Wine

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Nightmare - Brainbug

E or R?


----------



## littlefairywren

(The) Rose - Bette Midler

S or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Screams Behind The Shadows - Sepultura

S again...


----------



## littlefairywren

Save the Last Dance for Me - The Drifters

M or E

It's cool


----------



## Adamantoise

Mortality Weakness - Malignancy

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Hmmm 

September Morn - Neil Diamond

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Natural High - Hammerfall

H


----------



## moby_jones

Helter Skelter - The Beatles

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Riders on the Storm - The Doors

M


----------



## Adamantoise

Melzu Nepa - Squash Bowels

A


----------



## littlefairywren

All True Man - Alexander O'Neal

N

Good morning Tom :happy:


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> All True Man - Alexander O'Neal
> 
> N
> 
> Good morning Tom :happy:



Now That You're Here - Michael Nyman

E or R?

Evening,Mi'lady. :bow:


----------



## littlefairywren

Eyes Without A Face - Billy Idol

C or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Compulsive - Malevolent Creation

E or V?


----------



## littlefairywren

Everybody Plays The Fool - Aaron Neville

L


----------



## rg770Ibanez

L' Via l'Viaquez - The Mars Volta

Z


----------



## littlefairywren

Zero - Smashing Pumpkins

O


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Ow My Feelings - Bulb

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Sweet Disposition - The Temper Trap

N


----------



## moby_jones

No limit - 2 Unlimited


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

The classic

Teardrop - Massive Attack

P


----------



## Weirdo890

Please Mister Postman - The Beatles

N


----------



## Tanuki

Never-ending Adventure - Tomohito Nishiura

R or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Richard Hung Himself - D.I.

F


----------



## littlefairywren

Fade into You - Mazzy Star

U


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Fade into You - Mazzy Star
> 
> U



Under My Wheels - Alice Cooper

S

Y helo thar. :bow:


----------



## Tanuki

Sukuran No Tobira - Mandrake

A


----------



## Adamantoise

Arsonist - Urban Shakedown

T


----------



## Tanuki

The Mountain King's Return - Summoning

N

Listening to Let Mortal Heroes Sing Your Fame, Awesome!


----------



## Weirdo890

New York State of Mind - Billy Joel

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Names - Decapitation

S


----------



## Weirdo890

Surfin' Safari - The Beach Boys

I


----------



## Adamantoise

I'm A Disco Dancer (And A Sweet Romancer) - Christopher Just

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Rock The Casbah - The Clash

H


----------



## Adamantoise

Head Nod - Nightwalker 

D


----------



## *Ravenous*

A Celebration Upon Completion - Bright Eyes

N:blush:

did I do that right


----------



## Adamantoise

*Ravenous* said:


> A Celebration Upon Completion - Bright Eyes
> 
> N:blush:
> 
> did I do that right



Not quite-it's okay,I'll help. 

Take the last letter of the last song posted and post a song beginning with that letter.
Example : Thrille*r* - Michael Jackson

Next Letter: R


----------



## littlefairywren

Running Up That Hill - Kate Bush

L

Hello Ravenous, welcome!

Hey there Tom :happy:


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Running Up That Hill - Kate Bush
> 
> L
> 
> Hello Ravenous, welcome!
> 
> Hey there Tom :happy:



Lovin' You - Minnie Riperton

U


Howdy,Kim!


----------



## littlefairywren

Unchained Melody - The Righteous Brothers

Y (please don't be mad Tom)
Here is a :kiss2: to make it better!


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Unchained Melody - The Righteous Brothers
> 
> Y (please don't be mad Tom)
> Here is a :kiss2: to make it better!



Thanks-here comes a reversal!

Your Darkest Day - Obituary

Y again.

Don't hate me....


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> Thanks-here comes a reversal!
> 
> Your Darkest Day - Obituary
> 
> Y again.
> 
> Don't hate me....



LOL, I could never hate you!! :happy:

You To Me Are Everything - The Real Thing

G


----------



## odd-socks

Go! - Melanie C

O


----------



## littlefairywren

Old Man River - Paul Robeson

R

Hiya odd-socks, welcome to the music thread


----------



## Adamantoise

Ruglen Holon - Aphex Twin

N (dammit).

Oops,welcome odd-socks! *waves*


----------



## littlefairywren

Notorious Thugs - Bone Thugs-N-Harmony

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Screams From The Disemboweled - Artery Eruption

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> Screams From The Disemboweled - Artery Eruption
> 
> D



Painful, lol!

Do What You Have To Do - Sarah McLachlan

O


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Painful, lol!
> 
> Do What You Have To Do - Sarah McLachlan
> 
> O



Open The Gates - Dark Funeral

S

Ouchies. >_0


----------



## littlefairywren

Shandi - Kiss

I


----------



## Adamantoise

I Wanna Be Your Dog - The Stooges

G


----------



## littlefairywren

Get Right Back to Where We Started From - Maxine Nightingale

M


----------



## Adamantoise

Meltphace 6 - Aphex Twin

6 or e or...wtf...


----------



## littlefairywren

6 Feet Underground - Ja Rule

D

Thanks btw...:blush:


----------



## Adamantoise

Dude (I Totally Miss You) - Tenacious D

U

I have to flee again-I'll see you later! :bow:


----------



## littlefairywren

Uncomfortably Slow - Newton Faulkner

W

Okay, see you later :happy:


----------



## Weirdo890

Wowie Zowie - Frank Zappa and the Mothers of Invention

I or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Institutions Of Deceit - Dying Fetus

T

:bow:


----------



## swamptoad

"Turn the Beat Around" - Gerald Jackson and Peter Jackson



D


----------



## Adamantoise

Death Metal - Possessed

L


----------



## swamptoad

Laughing - R.E.M.




G


----------



## Adamantoise

Guilty Of Being White - Minor Threat

E or T?


----------



## swamptoad

Take On Me - Aha



E or M


----------



## Adamantoise

Metamorphic Congenital Malformation - Cephalotripsy

N


----------



## swamptoad

Numb - Linkin Park



B


----------



## Adamantoise

Benedictine Convulsions - Cryptopsy

S


----------



## littlefairywren

State Of The Heart - Mondo Rock

T


----------



## Adamantoise

True Playas Vibe - DJ Hype

E or B?


----------



## littlefairywren

Black Fingernails, Red Wine - Eskimo Joe

N or E


----------



## Weirdo890

El Condor Pasa (If I Could) - Simon & Garfunkel

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Die With A Beer In Your Hand - Tankard

D again. >,<


----------



## littlefairywren

Dance With Me - Firefall

M or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Menacing Thunder - Blood Feast

R

:bow: Hello.


----------



## littlefairywren

Rocket Man - Elton John

N

Hello Tom :happy:


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Rocket Man - Elton John
> 
> N
> 
> Hello Tom :happy:



Nu Breed - Resonant Evil 

D

Hey,you okay?


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> Nu Breed - Resonant Evil
> 
> D
> 
> Hey,you okay?



Down On Mainstreet - Bob Seger

T

Nooo, I have a bad cold 
Getting better though! How are you????


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Down On Mainstreet - Bob Seger
> 
> T
> 
> Nooo, I have a bad cold
> Getting better though! How are you????



Time For Death - GWAR

H

I'm just fine,thanks-I hope you rid yourself of that cold soon enough. :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> Time For Death - GWAR
> 
> H
> 
> I'm just fine,thanks-I hope you rid yourself of that cold soon enough. :happy:



Hold On Tight - Rie Sinclair

T

Thanks hon


----------



## Tanuki

Tired Of Driving - Davenport Cabinet

G


----------



## littlefairywren

Games Without Frontiers - Peter Gabriel

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Super Hero - The House Crew 

O


----------



## littlefairywren

(The) Only Way is the Wrong Way - Filter

Y (oopsie)


----------



## Adamantoise

You're The Reason I Come Home - Ron Pope

E or M?


----------



## littlefairywren

Make Me Lose Control - Eric Carmen

L


----------



## Nas80

Leave us alone - Gentleman

E


----------



## littlefairywren

Every Little Thing She Does is Magic - The Police

C


----------



## Weirdo890

Captain Jack - Billy Joel

K


----------



## Adamantoise

Kodachrome - Paul Simon

E or M?


----------



## littlefairywren

Monkey Wrench - The Foo Fighters

H


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Monkey Wrench - The Foo Fighters
> 
> H



Hustler - DJ Pascal

R

Too fast?


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> Hustler - DJ Pascal
> 
> R
> 
> Too fast?



Rehab - Amy Winehouse

B

LOL...yeppers! :happy:


----------



## Adamantoise

Because I Got It Like That - The Jungle Brothers

T


----------



## littlefairywren

That's When I Think Of You - 1927

U


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Under Your Thumb - Godley & Creme

B


----------



## Adamantoise

Breakdance - Prisoners Of Technology

E or C?


----------



## Weirdo890

Cold Turkey - John Lennon and the Plastic Ono Band

Y


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Yummy, Yummy, Yummy - The Ohio Express

Y, Y or Y


----------



## littlefairywren

Ya Ya - Lee Dorsey

A


----------



## Weirdo890

A Better Man - Clint Black

N


----------



## littlefairywren

Nightswimming - R.E.M.

G


----------



## Adamantoise

Gagged,Shagged,Bodybagged - Gorerotted

D


----------



## littlefairywren

LOL...problem?

(The) Guitar Man

N


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Naked By The Computer - Between The Buried And Me

R


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> LOL...problem?
> 
> (The) Guitar Man
> 
> N



Nu Sound - DJ Zinc

D

Naw...I'm having a bit of a meltdown.


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> Nu Sound - DJ Zinc
> 
> D
> 
> Naw...I'm having a bit of a meltdown.



Don't Stop Till You Get Enough - Michael Jackson

H

(((Tom)))


----------



## Adamantoise

rg770Ibanez said:


> Naked By The Computer - Between The Buried And Me
> 
> R



Sorry,dude-I didn't see you there. :doh:



littlefairywren said:


> Don't Stop Till You Get Enough - Michael Jackson
> 
> H
> 
> (((Tom)))



Hell on Earth - Hellfire

H again.

Thank you...


----------



## littlefairywren

Help Yourself - Tom Jones

F


----------



## Adamantoise

Feel Better - Omni Trio

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Rain - Madonna

N


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Rain - Madonna
> 
> N



Noels' House Party - Midfield General

Y

I don't seem to have many songs beginning with N in my library...how peculiar.


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> Noels' House Party - Midfield General
> 
> Y
> 
> I don't seem to have many songs beginning with N in my library...how peculiar.



You Don't Know Me - Ray Charles

M or E

Me neither...my N is your Y


----------



## Adamantoise

Magna Cum Nada - The Bloodhound Gang

A


----------



## littlefairywren

Ain't Gonna Bump No More - Joe Tex

R or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Ripe For Cruel Mistreatment - Regurgitate

T


----------



## littlefairywren

Tenderness - General Public

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Stay (By The Honeytree) - Space Raiders

E or E...?


----------



## littlefairywren

Escape - Enrique Eglesias

P or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Penty Harmonium - Aphex Twin

M


----------



## littlefairywren

More Than A Feeling - Boston

G


----------



## snuggletiger

Gentle Rain--Astrud Gilberto (makes Gilmorris a bit teary)

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Nothings Gonna Stop Us Now - Starship

W


----------



## littlefairywren

Wonderful - India.Arie

L

Poor Gilmorris....awwww


----------



## Adamantoise

Little Julie - Sarcofago

E or ...I!


----------



## littlefairywren

If This is It - Newton Faulkner

T


----------



## AuntHen

Take It To The Limit -Eagles-

T again... or I


----------



## Adamantoise

fat9276 said:


> Take It To The Limit -Eagles-
> 
> T again... or I



Trunk Of Funk - The Bureau

K

Hiya. :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren

Killing In The Name - Rage Against the Machine

M or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Mausoleum - Manic Street Preachers

M again. Sowwy. <_>


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Micro Cuts - Muse

S


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Swords of a Thousand Men - Tenpole Tudor

E


----------



## runningman

Eat Yourself - Goldfrapp

F


----------



## littlefairywren

Feelin' Love - Paula Cole

V or E


----------



## odd-socks

Ev'rytime we say goodbye - Ella fitzgerald

E or Y


----------



## Weirdo890

Eight Days a Week - The Beatles

K


----------



## littlefairywren

Killer Queen - Queen

N


----------



## JMCGB

Natty Dread - Bob Marley

D


----------



## littlefairywren

(The) Day You Come - Powderfinger

M or E


----------



## swamptoad

Mustang Sally - Mack Rice


Y


----------



## Weirdo890

Your Cheatin' Heart - Hank Williams Sr.


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Transient Exuberance - Behold The Arctopus


----------



## Weirdo890

Carol - Chuck Berry

L


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Love Shack - The B52s

K


----------



## Adamantoise

Karma Police - Radiohead

E or C?


----------



## deanbpm

edit- i did this a bit wrong :doh:


----------



## deanbpm

edit- i did this a bit wrong :doh:


----------



## deanbpm

Cities- Talking Heads

S


----------



## littlefairywren

deanbpm said:


> Cities- Talking Heads
> 
> S



Sparks - Coldplay

S

You got it!!
Welcome new person


----------



## Adamantoise

Schizophrenic Pulp - Inhume

P

Wow,that was close...hi Kim.


----------



## littlefairywren

Pretty Wings - Maxwell

S

G'd morning Tom...how you going?


----------



## Weirdo890

State of Mind - Clint Black


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Pretty Wings - Maxwell
> 
> S
> 
> G'd morning Tom...how you going?



Denied - Sonic Syndicate

D

Not too bad,thanks-how are you today?


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> Denied - Sonic Syndicate
> 
> D
> 
> Not too bad,thanks-how are you today?



(The) Downeaster Alexa - Billy Joel

A

Really good, I've got the giggles


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> (The) Downeaster Alexa - Billy Joel
> 
> A
> 
> Really good, I've got the giggles



Aesthetics Of The Grotesque - Colosseum

E or U?

Okay,I'll try not to set you off giggling. :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren

Unloved - Jann Arden

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Disemboweling The Soul - Frail

L


----------



## littlefairywren

Love Like Blood - Killing Joke (can't stop listening to this)

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Distress - Slumber

S!


----------



## littlefairywren

Sailing - Christopher Cross

G


----------



## Adamantoise

Get Your Hands Off Me - Sparky Lightbourne

E or M?


----------



## littlefairywren

My Endless Love - Diana Ross & Lionel Richie

V or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Valley Of The Shadows - Origin Unknown

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Sweet Thing - Keith Urban

G


----------



## Weirdo890

Get on the Line - The Archies

N or E


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Empty Shell - Into The Moat 

L


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Living On The Ceiling - Blancmange

G


----------



## Weirdo890

Good Morning Heartache - Billie Holliday

H or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Holy Shackles - Animosity

S


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Scenes Of Extended Peril - Viatrophy

L


----------



## Adamantoise

Last Call - Hive

L again. >,<


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Last Goodbye - Jeff Buckley

E


----------



## littlefairywren

Emotion - Samantha Sang

N


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Not Even Jail - Interpol 

L


----------



## littlefairywren

Let's Stay Together - Tina Turner

R


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Reduced To Mere Filth - Job For A Cowboy

H


----------



## JMCGB

Honky Tonk Woman - The Rolling Stones

N


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Now Arise - Born Of Osiris

E


----------



## Weirdo890

El Paso - Marty Robbins

O


----------



## littlefairywren

Only Happy When it Rains - Garbage

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Skeletons Of Society - Slayer

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

Young Hearts Run Free - Candi Stanton

R or EE

Hiya Tom :happy:


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Young Hearts Run Free - Candi Stanton
> 
> R or EE
> 
> Hiya Tom :happy:



Empty Souls - Gadget

S

Good day,Kim! :bow:


----------



## littlefairywren

Stupid Girl - Garbage

L


----------



## Adamantoise

Long Way From Home - FatboySlim

E or M?


----------



## littlefairywren

Milk - Garbage

K

Going through a bit of a Garbage phase lol


----------



## Weirdo890

Kaw-Liga - Hank Williams Sr.

A


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Absolomb - Bulb

B


----------



## Weirdo890

Behind That Locked Door - George Harrison

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Rise of the Blackstorm of Evil - Behemoth

L


----------



## littlefairywren

Lost in France - Bonnie Tyler

C or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Coo Coo Ca Choo - The Bloodhound Gang

O


----------



## littlefairywren

Out Of The Dark - Matt Hires

K

Hey there Tom


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Out Of The Dark - Matt Hires
> 
> K
> 
> Hey there Tom



King Of Suede - 'Weird Al' Yankovic

E or D?

Hello!


----------



## littlefairywren

Desperado - The Eagles

O


----------



## Adamantoise

One World - Dire Straits

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Dancin' (On a Saturday Night) - Barry Blue

N or is it T


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Dancin' (On a Saturday Night) - Barry Blue
> 
> N or is it T



Time Of The Night - Roland Clark

T again.

I'll take the T.


----------



## littlefairywren

Time to Begin - Katie Noonan

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Nekromantik (Prelude) - Haemorrhage

E or D?


----------



## littlefairywren

Dreams - Fleetwood Mac

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Slash Dot Dash - FatboySlim

H


----------



## littlefairywren

Here it Goes Again - Ok Go

N


----------



## Adamantoise

N 2 Gether Now - Limp Bizkit with Method Man

W

I hate the letter N in this game!


----------



## littlefairywren

Walk the Night - The Skatt Brothers

T

Ok, so no N and no Y and no E....lol


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Walk the Night - The Skatt Brothers
> 
> T
> 
> Ok, so no N and no Y and no E....lol



The Shortest Straw - Metallica 

W

Oh,absolutely not-I forbid it!


----------



## littlefairywren

(The) Way You Love Me (Original Mix) - Ron Hall & The Muthafunkaz Ft. Mark Evans

M or E

Hello, hello!!!


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> (The) Way You Love Me (Original Mix) - Ron Hall & The Muthafunkaz Ft. Mark Evans
> 
> M or E
> 
> Hello, hello!!!



March Of The Undead - Dr.Shrinker

D

Hi!


----------



## littlefairywren

Don't Wanna Stop - Good Charlotte

P


----------



## Adamantoise

Passion Kill - Immolation

L


----------



## littlefairywren

Little Star - The Elegants

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Rockin' Around The Christmas Tree - Brenda Lee

E or E...?


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> Rockin' Around The Christmas Tree - Brenda Lee
> 
> E or E...?



Oh really!!

Everytime You Go Away - Paul Young

Y oh why did you give me E?


----------



## Weirdo890

Victim of Love - The Eagles

V or E again folks


----------



## Adamantoise

Verbal Abuse - Verbal Abuse

E or S?


----------



## littlefairywren

She Has No Time - Keane

M or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Make You Believe - Jack Off Jill

E or V?


----------



## littlefairywren

Voices Inside My Head - Police

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Decom-Posers - Haemmorhage

S


----------



## Weirdo890

Splendid Isolation - Warren Zevon

N


----------



## littlefairywren

Nobody - Keith Sweat

Y


----------



## Weirdo890

Yesterday I Heard The Rain - Tony Bennett

N


----------



## pdesil071189

No More Tears - Ozzy Osbourne

S


----------



## Nas80

Scarborough Fair - Simon & Garfunkel

"R"


----------



## Weirdo890

Rock and Roll Music - Chuck Berry

C


----------



## JMCGB

Cherub Rock - Smashing Pumpkins

K


----------



## Weirdo890

King of the Zulus - Louis Armstrong and His Hot Five

S


----------



## swamptoad

Sugar Magnolia - The Grateful Dead



A


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Amaranth - Nightwish

H


----------



## littlefairywren

Heartbeats - Jose González

S


----------



## Weirdo890

Standing On The Corner - Dean Martin

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Reach Out - Midfield General feat Linda Lewis.

T


----------



## littlefairywren

Tired of Being Alone - Al Greene

N or E


----------



## Weirdo890

New York's Not My Home - Jim Croce

M or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Mi Bebe Masoquista - FatboySlim

A


----------



## Weirdo890

A Mansion on the Hill - Hank Williams Sr.

L


----------



## Adamantoise

Lucid Fairytale - Napalm Death

E or L?


----------



## littlefairywren

Let the Cold Wind Blow - Kate Rusby

W


----------



## Adamantoise

Waxadelica - Wax Assassins

A


----------



## littlefairywren

And I Love You So - Don McLean

O


----------



## Adamantoise

Old L.A. Tonight - Ozzy Osbourne

T


----------



## littlefairywren

Tears - The Isley Brothers

S


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Shape Shifters - The Faceless

S (again sorry)


----------



## Adamantoise

rg770Ibanez said:


> Shape Shifters - The Faceless
> 
> S (again sorry)



Not a problem. 

Spiral - Pendulum

L


----------



## littlefairywren

Live a Lie - AM

I or E


----------



## Adamantoise

I Hope You Die - The Bloodhound Gang

I or E?


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Eternal Life - Jeff Buckley

E


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Temptation Waits - Garbage

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Shut Up - Black Eyed Peas

P


----------



## Adamantoise

Payback - Slayer

K


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Know Your Onion! - The Shins

N or !?


----------



## Adamantoise

North West Three - Fat Boy Slim

E or E...or R?


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Elektro Kardiogramm - Kraftwerk

M


----------



## Weirdo890

Mandy - Barry Manilow

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

Y-Shaped Thoracoabdominal Incision - The County Medical Examiners

N


----------



## Weirdo890

National Brotherhood Week - Tom Lehrer

K


----------



## Adamantoise

Kantaiso [Ancestor] - Korpiklaani

R


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Rabbit Heart (Raise It Up) - Florence and the Machine

P


----------



## littlefairywren

Poison & Wine - The Civil Wars

N or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Push And Shove - FatboySlim

V or E?


----------



## littlefairywren

Ooops 

Everybody Wants Some - Van Halen

M or E


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Ooops
> 
> Everybody Wants Some - Van Halen
> 
> M or E



Methods Of Execution = Brodequin

N

Sorry,I didn't see you there... ^_^;


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> Methods Of Execution = Brodequin
> 
> N
> 
> Sorry,I didn't see you there... ^_^;



LOL...it's all good!

New Favorite - Alison Krauss & Union Station

T or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Experiment In Horticulture - Cannabis Corpse

E or R?


----------



## littlefairywren

Run to Me - The Bee Gees

M or E

Tom, did you avatar just get older....or am I imagining things?


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Run to Me - The Bee Gees
> 
> M or E
> 
> Tom, did you avatar just get older....or am I imagining things?



Mangled - Cannibal Corpse

D

No,I changed it-it's the same guy,he's just older in this picture. :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren

December - Collective Soul

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Right Turn Clyde - The Bloodhound Gang

E or D?


----------



## littlefairywren

Decode - Paramore

D or E (oops)


----------



## Adamantoise

D.D.A.M.M. - Slayer

M


----------



## littlefairywren

Milk - Garbage

K


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Kayleigh - Marillion 

H


----------



## littlefairywren

Hell is Around the Corner - Tricky

R


----------



## Weirdo890

Respect - Aretha Franklin

T


----------



## Adamantoise

That Cough Came With A Prize - The Bloodhound Gang

E or Z?


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> That Cough Came With A Prize - The Bloodhound Gang
> 
> E or Z?



LOL....funny, NOT!

Elenore - The Turtles

R or E


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Rebirth - Born Of Osiris

H


----------



## Adamantoise

Honeybee Manor - Nobuo Uematsu

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Return of the Mack - Mark Morrison

K


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Return of the Mack - Mark Morrison
> 
> K



Keep on Loving You - REO Speedwagon

U

Howdy!


----------



## littlefairywren

Uncomfortably Slow - Newton Faulkner

W

Hi there :happy:


----------



## Adamantoise

Wonderful Night - FatboySlim

T


----------



## littlefairywren

The Wanderer - Dion

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Ripped In Half - Mortician

F


----------



## littlefairywren

Freak Me - Silk

M or E


----------



## Adamantoise

My Apocalypse - Metallica

E or S?


----------



## littlefairywren

(The) Story - Brandi Carlisle

Y (sorry)


----------



## Adamantoise

You Don't Fool Me - Queen

E or M?

No Problems.


----------



## littlefairywren

(The) End of the World - Skeeter Davis

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Dawn Of Enthrallment - Sarpanitum

T


----------



## littlefairywren

That's Where I'll Be - Celeste Prince

B or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Bestial Devastation - Sepultura

N


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

No Need To Explain - Lacuna Coil

N


----------



## Weirdo890

Nobody Told Me - John Lennon

M or E


----------



## Your Plump Princess

My Loves Box - Garbage

X


----------



## Adamantoise

Xeroxed - Mushroomhead

D

;__; I hate X....


----------



## littlefairywren

Day Too Soon - Sia

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Nowhere To Go - Mushroomhead

O


----------



## littlefairywren

(The) One Thing - INXS

G


----------



## Adamantoise

Graffeces - GutRot

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Stick with You - The Pussycat Dolls

U


----------



## Adamantoise

Unearthed - Lust Of Decay

D


----------



## littlefairywren

(A) Different Corner - George Michael

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Ravenous Funeral Carnage - Disgorge (MEX)

e or g?


----------



## Weirdo890

Good Vibrations - The Beach Boys

S


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Spiral - Vangelis (Happy Birthday for tomorrow)

L


----------



## Adamantoise

Leaving Home - International Pony

E or M?


----------



## Weirdo890

Every Sperm is Sacred - Monty Python's Flying Circus

D


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Dog & Butterfly - Heart

Y


----------



## Weirdo890

You Belong to Me - Dean Martin

M or E


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Eggs And Sausage (In A Cadillac With Susan Michelson) - Tom Waits

E or N

Why am I now feeling hungry?


----------



## Fat.n.sassy

Every Picture Tells a Story (Don't it?) - Rod Stewart

Y or T


----------



## MatthewB

_You Made Me Love You_ - Judy Garland 

U


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Up The Junction - Squeeze (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3635AFfu0s)

N


----------



## MatthewB

_Never Gonna Give You Up_ - Rick Astley  

P


----------



## Nas80

Perfect Gentleman - Wyclef Jean

Next: "N"


----------



## MatthewB

_Nowhere Man_ - The Beatles 

N (_again_... )


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Nifelheim - Niðurdrepandi

M


----------



## MatthewB

_My Happiness_ - Elvis Presley 

S


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Spirits In The Material World - The Police

D


----------



## Tanuki

Dijurido - Gabriela Robin

O


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Our Lips Are Sealed - The Go-Go's (Belinda :wubu

D


----------



## Kinnaird

Deathly - Aimee Mann

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

Year of the Cat - Al Stewart

T


----------



## Kinnaird

Tomoko - Hafdis Huld

O


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

On Her Majesty's Secret Service - Propellorheads

E


----------



## Kinnaird

(The only thing it could be!)

Eternal Flame - The Bangles

E...again!


----------



## littlefairywren

Even When I'm Sleeping - Leonardo's Bride

G

E is EVIL!


----------



## Kinnaird

Leonardo's Bride, god, that takes me back to old random episodes of Neighbours...

G?

Gorecki by Lamb

B


----------



## littlefairywren

Kinnaird said:


> Leonardo's Bride, god, *that takes me back to old random episodes of Neighbours...
> *
> G?
> 
> Gorecki by Lamb
> 
> B



LOL...I don't know whether to say that is good, or that is really bad 

Beauty of the Dark - Mads Langer

K


----------



## Kinnaird

I think it's good, in the UK we love a random Neighbours song, be it by Bachelor Girl or Leonardos Bride!

K - Kalimba by Mr Scruff

A


----------



## littlefairywren

All I Want Is You - U2

U


----------



## Kinnaird

United States Of Pop (2009) by DJ Earworm

P (I guess finding a song starting with 9 would be too hard...)


----------



## littlefairywren

Pony - Ginuwine

Y

 Hey...you know your music!


----------



## Kinnaird

Ha, I've wasted a lot of my life organizing my IPOD and learning songs, just for this moment! It's working out well!

Ysolt Y'Nn Gweinten - Celtic Legend ft Gwenno Saunders

N


----------



## littlefairywren

No Ordinary Love - Sade

V or E


----------



## Kinnaird

I'll go for E, again! My favourite letter

Echo - Girls Can't Catch

O


----------



## littlefairywren

Only the Lonely - The Motels

Y

Hmm, if you hang around here long enough you will start to despise the letter E!


----------



## Kinnaird

I don't think so! I'm a big E fan...

Not the drug, just the letter!

Y - Yeah Yeah (Bodyrox ft Luciana)

H (not E!)


----------



## littlefairywren

Hypnotize - The Notorious B.I.G.

Z or E


----------



## Kinnaird

I'll take a Z please Bob...

Just for the challenge!

Zero - The Donnas

O


----------



## littlefairywren

One Perfect Sunrise - Orbital

S or E

Have not been called Bob in years, you better call me Kimberly lol


----------



## Kinnaird

Ah, it was a reference to the wonderous 80s Gameshow Blockbusters - did you get that in Australia? Had a dance and everything!

Kimberly it is though!

S?

Since I got your name wrong (kinda!) I'll go with an Aussie 80s classic

Slice Of Heaven - Dave Dobbyn

N


----------



## littlefairywren

Kinnaird said:


> Ah, it was a reference to the wonderous 80s Gameshow Blockbusters - did you get that in Australia? Had a dance and everything!
> 
> Kimberly it is though!
> 
> S?
> 
> Since I got your name wrong (kinda!) I'll go with an Aussie 80s classic
> 
> Slice Of Heaven - Dave Dobbyn
> 
> N



I guess my humour got lost there...my bad. No we did not have that here, but I got it was from a game show  You can throw in as many 80's classics as you wish, Aussie or otherwise!

Never say Never - The Fray

R


----------



## Kinnaird

I was only joking too, don't worry!

Not about the game show, that was frighteningly real...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Z_uqL8opW8

R - Run Devil Run - Jenny Lewis and the Watson Twins

N


----------



## littlefairywren

Ok, the synchronised hands at the end of the show....creepy and funny at the same time! I love looking at how daggy things were lol!

Nobody - Keith Sweat

Y


----------



## Kinnaird

It was even more creepy when Bob the host joined in!

But I can't find that on Youtube!

Y - You Don't Know Her Name by Maps

E (er...again!) or R!


----------



## littlefairywren

Early Warning - Baby Animals

G


----------



## Kinnaird

Baby Animals, wow...haven't heard of them in ages...

Go Back To The Start - Lily Allen

T


----------



## littlefairywren

Yeah, I have been digging around in my 80's list of late...

Teardrop - Massive Attack

P


----------



## Kinnaird

Can't wait until we get to your early 90s list for some RatCat then!

P - Oh what the well

Pump Up The Jam - Technotronic

M


----------



## littlefairywren

OMG, have not heard that in ages!

Madder - Groove Armada

R


----------



## Kinnaird

Well, if you'll let me come up with another song that ends in E, if we edged into the Technotronic era!

R - Ride On Time - Black Box

E (or X!)


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

English Summer Rain - Placebo

N


----------



## Kinnaird

N - North American Scum - LCD Soundsystem

M


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Martha's Harbour - All About Eve

R


----------



## Kinnaird

R - Rebirth of Slick (Cool like Dat) by Digible Planets

So feel free to use K or D or a song ending in )...


----------



## littlefairywren

Oh wow Kinnaird....Ride on Time/Black Box! I love it!

Killing Me Softly With His Song - Roberta Flack

G


----------



## Adamantoise

Gunned Down - G.B.H.

N


----------



## Njmartin

Nasty girl by biggy smalls or remix by djseduction


----------



## Kinnaird

L - Love and Kisses by Dannii Minogue

I'm sticking in my early 90s wing...

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Suspect Device - Stiff Little Fingers

E or C?


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> Suspect Device - Stiff Little Fingers
> 
> E or C?



(The) Chain - Ingrid Michaelson

N


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

No Aloha - The Breeders

A


----------



## littlefairywren

Ain't Gonna Bump No More - Joe Tex

R or E


----------



## Zowie

Easy Life - Finger Eleven

E or F


----------



## littlefairywren

Feeling Good - Michael Buble

D


----------



## Weirdo890

Daybreak - Barry Manilow

K


----------



## Kinnaird

K - Keep Your Head Up - Girls Can't Catch

P


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Poison Ivy - The Lambrettas

Y


----------



## Kinnaird

You'll Get There Someday - Jo Breezer

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You're Makin' Me High - Toni Braxton

H


----------



## Weirdo890

Hungry Freaks Daddy - Frank Zappa and the Mothers of Invention

Y


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

You Make Me Feel (Mighty Real) - Sylvester

L


----------



## littlefairywren

La Cienga Just Smiled - Ryan Adams

D


----------



## Kinnaird

Destroy Everything You Touch - Ladytron

H


----------



## littlefairywren

Hands of Time - Groove Armada

M or E


----------



## Kinnaird

M - Marina Gasolina (Bonde Do Role)

A


----------



## littlefairywren

Anything's Possible - Jonny Lang

L or E


----------



## Kinnaird

La vie C'est Chouette - Jodie Foster

Yes, that one...

Brilliant piece of work!

T or E


----------



## littlefairywren

Take Me Back - Noiseworks

K

Is that like "the" Jodie Foster? Singing?


----------



## Kinnaird

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFcR_qDepNA

Would I lie to you!

Noiseworks...good god...wait until we get to H next time!

K - King Of The Mountain, Midnight Oil

Why not!

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Nehalennia - Heidivolk

A


----------



## Kinnaird

Are Freaks Electric? - Richard X

C or X


----------



## Adamantoise

City Baby Attacked By Rats - G.B.H.

S


----------



## Kinnaird

S

Sweet Disposition - The Temper Trap

N


----------



## littlefairywren

Kinnaird said:


> S
> 
> Sweet Disposition - The Temper Trap
> 
> N



I LOVE that song!

No Lies - Noiseworks

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Nothin' But A Good Time - Poison

E or M?


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> Nothin' But A Good Time - Poison
> 
> E or M?



TOM!!! A very good morning to you :happy:

Music Sounds Better With You - Stardust

U


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> TOM!!! A very good morning to you :happy:
> 
> Music Sounds Better With You - Stardust
> 
> U



Unfocused - Fuck The Facts

D

How are you,Kim? ^_^


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> Unfocused - Fuck The Facts
> 
> D
> 
> How are you,Kim? ^_^



(A) Different Corner - George Michael

R

I am really good....happy to see you about the place! How are you?


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> (A) Different Corner - George Michael
> 
> R
> 
> I am really good....happy to see you about the place! How are you?



Rid The Darkness - Gadget

S

I'm okay-I've become an uncle again.


----------



## swamptoad

Son Of A Gun - The Vaselines


N


----------



## littlefairywren

Nobody Said it Was Easy - Cold Play

Y (lol...sorry Uncle Tom)

Congrats!!!

Hiya Jeff


----------



## Adamantoise

Ymir - Agathion

R


----------



## swamptoad

hiya Tom and Kimberly! 


Epic - Faith No More



C


----------



## littlefairywren

Cut - Plumb

T


----------



## swamptoad

Tiger Rag - Art Tatum


G


----------



## littlefairywren

Garage Days - Katie Noonan

S


----------



## Adamantoise

swamptoad said:


> Tiger Rag - Art Tatum
> 
> 
> G



Shandi - KISS

I 

Hi Jeff.


----------



## swamptoad

I Like Chinese - Monty Python



E or S


hey dude!


----------



## littlefairywren

Sexy Boy - Air

Y .....uh oh


----------



## swamptoad

Young Dumb And Ugly - Weird Al

 
Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You Don't Know Me - Michael Buble/Ray Charles....take your pick

M or E


----------



## Adamantoise

My Reprieve - Falling Empire

E or V?


----------



## swamptoad

Empty Shell - Cat Power

L


----------



## Kinnaird

Leave a Light On - Belinda Carlisle and Evie from Out Of This World

N


----------



## littlefairywren

New Favorite - Alison Krauss & Union Station

T or E


----------



## CastingPearls

The Very Thought of You ~ Nat King Cole

U


----------



## Kinnaird

From the worlds worst country song titles list

Up Against the Wall, Redneck Mother by Jerry Jeff Walker

R


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Rhythm is a Mystery - K-Klass

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

Yellow Fever - The Bloodhound Gang

R


----------



## Nutty

Ralph Wiggum- Bloodhound Gang


----------



## Adamantoise

Maniac - G.B.H.

C


----------



## CastingPearls

Crazy - Patsy Cline


----------



## Adamantoise

Y Viva Espana - Sylvia Vrethammar 

A


----------



## CastingPearls

Another One Bites the Dust - Queen


----------



## Adamantoise

The Prayer Of A Realist - G.B.H.

T again!


----------



## littlefairywren

Lost - Michael Buble

T

Hiya...and g'd morning :bow::happy:


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Lost - Michael Buble
> 
> T
> 
> Hiya...and g'd morning :bow::happy:



Time Bomb - G.B.H (I love this band atm,brilliant).

B


----------



## CastingPearls

Ballroom Blitz - (I think it was Sweet)

Z!!!


----------



## littlefairywren

Zombie - Cranberries

I or E


----------



## CastingPearls

Evergreen - Streisand


----------



## Adamantoise

No Quarter - Nirvana

R

I thought of exactly the same song,Kim...


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> No Quarter - Nirvana
> 
> R
> 
> I thought of exactly the same song,Kim...



Run to Me - The Bee Gees

M or E

Woo hoo...great minds


----------



## Adamantoise

Moon Beach - Yuzo Koshiro

H


----------



## littlefairywren

Hong Kong Garden - Siouxsie and the Banshees

N


----------



## Adamantoise

No Woman,No Grind - Corpsef***ing Art

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Downhearted - Australian Crawl

D


----------



## CastingPearls

Do You Really Want to Hurt Me - Culture Club

(That last band made wine come out of my nose, thanks!!)

E


----------



## Adamantoise

CastingPearls said:


> Do You Really Want to Hurt Me - Culture Club
> 
> (That last band made wine come out of my nose, thanks!!)
> 
> E



Empty Souls - Gadget

S

Whoops!


----------



## CastingPearls

Shoop Shoop Song - Whitney Houston


----------



## littlefairywren

Go Now - The Moody Blues

W


----------



## CastingPearls

We are the World - Assorted celebrities

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Down On Mainstreet - Bob Seger

T


----------



## CastingPearls

Thong Song (can't remember the artist--Coolio?)


----------



## Adamantoise

CastingPearls said:


> Thong Song (can't remember the artist--Coolio?)



Gainsayer - Man Must Die

R

It was Sisqo who wrote 'Thong Song'.


----------



## littlefairywren

Resting Here With Me - Dido

M or E


----------



## CastingPearls

Maneater - Hall and Oats


----------



## Adamantoise

Radio Ga Ga - Queen

A


----------



## CastingPearls

Africa - Toto


----------



## littlefairywren

All The World - Fauxliage

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Drenched In Gasoline - Putrid Pile

E or N?


----------



## CastingPearls

Don't Fear the Reaper - Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## littlefairywren

Never My Love - The Association

V or E


----------



## CastingPearls

Eat It - Weird Al Yankovic


----------



## littlefairywren

Tears - The Isley Brothers

S


----------



## Adamantoise

CastingPearls said:


> Eat It - Weird Al Yankovic



Yay,Weird Al! 

Soliloquium - The Foreshadowing

M


----------



## Kinnaird

I've been waiting for M!

Ma Nah Ma Nah - the Muppets

A or H


----------



## littlefairywren

Kinnaird said:


> I've been waiting for M!
> 
> Ma Nah Ma Nah - the Muppets
> 
> A or H



LOL...good reason!

Here it Goes Again = Ok Go

N


----------



## CastingPearls

Nasty Girl - Notorious B.I.G. 

(giggle)


----------



## littlefairywren

CastingPearls said:


> Nasty Girl - Notorious B.I.G.
> 
> (giggle)



LOVE that song!!!

Love Like Blood - Killing Joke

D


----------



## CastingPearls

Dance the Night Away - Van Halen

Y


----------



## Kinnaird

Also from the worlds worst country song titles list

You're The Hangnail In My Life, And I Can't Bite You Off

Hoyt Axton

E or F


----------



## Adamantoise

Kinnaird said:


> Also from the worlds worst country song titles list
> 
> You're The Hangnail In My Life, And I Can't Bite You Off
> 
> Hoyt Axton
> 
> E or F



Fortress Of Sodom - Evil Incarnate

M

Wow,lol.


----------



## CastingPearls

Macarena - Los Del Rio


----------



## littlefairywren

And I thought I hated country music....keep em coming!

Around the World - Daft Punk

D


----------



## CastingPearls

Daydream Believer - The Monkees


----------



## Kinnaird

Edit - too quick!

R then

Redneck Martians Stole My Baby - Hank Flamingo

Y


----------



## CastingPearls

Octopus's Garden - The Beatles

Sorry the O looked like a D


----------



## CastingPearls

Shake Your Booty - K.C. and the Sunshine Band

Y


----------



## Kinnaird

Alright, I'm all over the place now, so one last one for now!

You're a Hard Dog To Keep Under The Porch - Gail Davies

H


----------



## CastingPearls

Handle with Care - The Traveling Wilburys (and I think Jakob Dylan's band)


----------



## Adamantoise

Rise - Speedy J

E or S?


----------



## CastingPearls

Eleanor Rigby - The Beatles


----------



## rg770Ibanez

You Will Be Reincarnated As An Imperial Attack Spaceturtle - Behold The Arctopus 

E


----------



## Kinnaird

I would have settled for being just a turtle...

Everybody (Idiot Free) - Abi Tucker

Y or E


----------



## littlefairywren

Kinnaird said:


> I would have settled for being just a turtle...
> 
> Everybody (Idiot Free) - Abi Tucker
> 
> Y or E



You know your Aussies!

Young Hearts Run Free - Candi Stanton

R or E


----------



## Kinnaird

Only because I had an Australian pen pal...

You'll notice these are all old songs!

Ready To Go - Republica

O


----------



## littlefairywren

Ahh! 

(The) One Thing - INXS

G


----------



## Kinnaird

Well might as well keep the theme going!

Go For It! - Girlfriend

T


----------



## littlefairywren

This Boy's In Love - The Presets

V or your favourite....E


----------



## Kinnaird

E is definitely my personal favourite

Ebeneezer Goode - The Shamen

Starts in E, next letter is E, song about E...


----------



## littlefairywren

Edge Of Desire - John Mayer

EEEEEE!


----------



## Kinnaird

How many Es can on thread have...

E Zee Posse - Everything Starts With An E

Next letter obviously being...


----------



## CastingPearls

Eclipse - Pink Floyd

Another E!


----------



## Kinnaird

Ah, what a wonderful turn this thread has taken, the mental challenge of finding songs that start and end in E...

Every Breath You Take - The Police

Song and band end in...


----------



## CastingPearls

Easier Than Love - Switchfoot


----------



## Kinnaird

I'm trying not to cheat at this rate...

Eagle on a Pole - Conor Oberst


----------



## CastingPearls

Eagle - Abba


----------



## Kinnaird

Existence Part One - Fragma


----------



## CastingPearls

Elaine - Abba (very special--on the B-side of Winner Takes It All)


----------



## Kinnaird

East Jesus Nowhere - Green Day

Guess what!


----------



## littlefairywren

Escape - Rupert Holmes

P or E....yeah right!


----------



## CastingPearls

Earthshine - Rush


----------



## Adamantoise

Escape To The Void - Sepultura

D


----------



## CastingPearls

Dare To Be Stupid - Weird Al Yankovic (What can I say? I'm a fan.)

D


----------



## Adamantoise

CastingPearls said:


> Dare To Be Stupid - Weird Al Yankovic (What can I say? I'm a fan.)
> 
> D



Defacing You With My Nails - Vomit The Soul

S

Me too! :bow:


----------



## Kinnaird

We've swallowed all our Es!

S - Starry Eyed, Ellie Goulding

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Dreamsome - Shelby Lynne

M or E


----------



## Kinnaird

Ah, E, my comforting friend

Extraordinary - Liz Phair

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

Eugh,a 'y'... 

You Can't Kill Terror - GWAR

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> Eugh,a 'y'...
> 
> You Can't Kill Terror - GWAR
> 
> R



Return To Innocence - Enigma

C or E

Morning Tom :bow:


----------



## Kinnaird

Fine then! Don't like my Ys!

Explode/Implode - The Cardigans

Sing a long now...which brings us back to E!


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Return To Innocence - Enigma
> 
> C or E
> 
> Morning Tom :bow:



Hallo! :happy:



Kinnaird said:


> Fine then! Don't like my Ys!
> 
> Explode/Implode - The Cardigans
> 
> Sing a long now...which brings us back to E!



I'll take the D. 

Deeds Rendered Upon The Flesh - Agiel

H


----------



## littlefairywren

Hold On Tight - Rie Sinclair

T


----------



## Adamantoise

The System Of Pressure - Carnal Diafragma

E or R?


----------



## littlefairywren

Release Me - Agnes Carlsson

M or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Money For Nothing - Dire Straits

G


----------



## littlefairywren

(The) Garden - Mirah
N


----------



## Adamantoise

Nerve Damage - Spinlock

E or G?


----------



## littlefairywren

Gimme Some Lovin' - Spencer Davis Group

N or '


----------



## Adamantoise

Never Never Gonna Give You Up - Barry White (The MASTER!) 

P


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> Never Never Gonna Give You Up - Barry White (The MASTER!)
> 
> P



I love you! He is my favourite :bow:

Paralyzer - Finger Eleven

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Rosanna = Toto

A


----------



## littlefairywren

And So It Goes - Billy Joel

S


----------



## CastingPearls

Sunshine (On My Shoulder) - John Denver


----------



## Adamantoise

Rebound Phenomenon During the Sudden Withdrawal of Antihypertensional Medication - Ahumado Granujo

N


----------



## CastingPearls

Adamantoise said:


> Rebound Phenomenon During the Sudden Withdrawal of Antihypertensional Medication - Ahumado Granujo
> 
> N


SHOWOFF!!! 

Native New Yorker - Odyssey


----------



## Adamantoise

CastingPearls said:


> SHOWOFF!!!
> 
> Native New Yorker - Odyssey



 x10

Rex Bestia Fera - Malfeitor

A


----------



## CastingPearls

Ana Ng - They Might Be Giants


----------



## Adamantoise

Go To Hell - GWAR

L


----------



## CastingPearls

L.A. Woman - The Doors


----------



## Adamantoise

New Eliminators Of Atlantis B.C. - Gama Bomb

C


----------



## CastingPearls

Cause I'm a Blonde - Julie Brown (my personal anthem)


----------



## Kinnaird

Eight Line Poem - David Bowie

M


----------



## littlefairywren

Move Closer - Phyllis Nelson

R


----------



## CastingPearls

Radar Love - Golden Earring (classic!!!!!)


----------



## Adamantoise

CastingPearls said:


> Radar Love - Golden Earring (classic!!!!!)



Very Ape - Nirvana

E or P

I love that song!


----------



## CastingPearls

Papa Don't Preach - Madonna

H


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

He Ain't Heavy, He's My Brother - The Hollies

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Rock The Hell Outta You - Lordi

U


----------



## Kinnaird

Umbrella

Ella

Ella

Ella etc

Rihanna

A


----------



## Adamantoise

All Hail The Grey Dawn - Napalm Death

N


----------



## Kinnaird

Nobody Wants to Play Rhythm Guitar Behind Jesus - The Oak Ridge Boys

S


----------



## Adamantoise

She's Electric - Oasis

C


----------



## littlefairywren

Crystal - Stevie Nicks

L

Gd'morning, peoples :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls

littlefairywren said:


> Crystal - Stevie Nicks
> 
> L
> 
> Gd'morning, peoples :happy:


G'mornin' to you!

Lady Madonna - The Beatles

A


----------



## littlefairywren

All Right Now - Free

W


----------



## CastingPearls

Wake Me Up Before You Go Go - Wham

O


----------



## littlefairywren

CastingPearls said:


> Wake Me Up Before You Go Go - Wham
> 
> O



OMG, I wanted George soooo bad when I was a girl lol 

One More Night - Phil Collins

T


----------



## CastingPearls

Thriller - Michael Jackson


----------



## littlefairywren

Relax - Frankie Goes to Hollywood

A or X


----------



## Adamantoise

Anticop - Sepultura

P

Hiya Kim.


----------



## littlefairywren

(The) People - The Music

L or E


----------



## CastingPearls

People Are Strange - The Doors

E or G


----------



## Adamantoise

Good Rid'nz - Sadus

Z


----------



## CastingPearls

Ziggy Stardust - David Bowie

T


----------



## littlefairywren

Telephone Line - ELO

N or E


----------



## CastingPearls

Escape (The Pina Colada Song)- I think Rupert Holmes.

E or G


----------



## littlefairywren

Yes, it was Rupert!

Give Me The Night - George Benson

T


----------



## CastingPearls

Take The Long Way Home - Supertramp

E or M


----------



## Adamantoise

Marauding Savages - Mortician

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Say it Right - Nelly Furtado

T


----------



## Adamantoise

The Man's Too Strong - Dire Straits (From one of my favorite albums ever.)

G


----------



## MzDeeZyre

GoodNight Moon - Jack Ingram


----------



## littlefairywren

Night Of My Life - Damien Leith

F or e


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Funhouse - P!nk

S or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Some Might Say - Oasis

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> Some Might Say - Oasis
> 
> Y



Why, why Y! LOL 

Young, Warm and Wonderful - Tony Bennett

L


----------



## Adamantoise

Land Of Empty Graves - Expulsion

S

and a thousand apologies for giving you the 'Y'.


----------



## CastingPearls

Sad Eyes - Robert John

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Standing In The Way Of Control - Gossip

L


----------



## Adamantoise

Lumps - Chimaira

S


----------



## littlefairywren

State Of The Heart - Mondo Rock

T


----------



## Adamantoise

The Abyss - Sepultura

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Stand Or Fall - The Fixx

L


----------



## CastingPearls

Land of Confusion - Genesis

N


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

New Moon on Monday - Duran Duran

Y


----------



## CastingPearls

Young Turks - Rod Stewart


----------



## Adamantoise

Some Kind Of Mongo - Birdflesh

O


----------



## Tanuki

Ocean Billy - Umphrey's McGee

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You're Such a Fabulous Dancer - Wha Koo

R


----------



## CastingPearls

Running With The Devil - Van Halen

L


----------



## Adamantoise

Lijdensweg - Brutus

G


----------



## littlefairywren

Goodbye Horses - Q Lazzarus

S

Morning all! :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls

G'morning

Smoke on the Water - Deep Purple


----------



## littlefairywren

Run Around Sue - Dion

U or E


----------



## KittyKitten

CastingPearls said:


> G'morning
> 
> Smoke on the Water - Deep Purple



Rock Steady- The Whispers


----------



## Adamantoise

You Beat Me To The Punch - Mary Wells

H


----------



## littlefairywren

(The) Hook - Grant Lee Buffalo

K


----------



## CastingPearls

Kiss - Prince


----------



## Adamantoise

Striding Purposefully Backwards - Napalm Death

S again,ha ha hahaha!


----------



## KittyKitten

CastingPearls said:


> Kiss - Prince



Sunny-Bobby Hebb

(Whoever listed You beat me to the punch gets props, Mary Wells is my favorite female Motown singer )


----------



## CastingPearls

You Really Got Me - Kinks

E or M


----------



## Adamantoise

My Belief - Possessed

F


----------



## littlefairywren

Oooh, I like F!

Fade Into You - Mazzy Star

U


----------



## Adamantoise

Under My Thumb - The Rolling Stones

B


----------



## littlefairywren

Baby It's You - Promises

U


----------



## KittyKitten

littlefairywren said:


> Baby It's You - Promises
> 
> U



Under the Boardwalk---The Drifters


----------



## littlefairywren

Kiss and Say Goodbye - The Manhattans

Y or E

LOL...sorry Tom


----------



## Adamantoise

Exterminate - Wormrot

T or E

I'm glad I had the option of choosing the E. ^_~


----------



## CastingPearls

I Can See for Miles - The Who


----------



## Adamantoise

Sunset (Bird Of Prey) - FatboySlim

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> Sunset (Bird Of Prey) - FatboySlim
> 
> Y



Hmmm, not a happy camper lol!

You Belong To Me - The Duprees

M or E


----------



## CastingPearls

Mamma Mia - ABBA


----------



## littlefairywren

Always On Time - Ja Rule

M or E


----------



## CastingPearls

Eyes Without a Face - Billy Idol


----------



## Adamantoise

Cold Getting Dumb - Just-Ice

B

I missed the A. ****.


----------



## CastingPearls

Babylon Sisters - Steely Dan

S


----------



## Kinnaird

Some Velvet Morning - Nancy and Lee

G


----------



## littlefairywren

Got To Give It Up (Part 1) - Marvin Gaye

P or 1


----------



## Kinnaird

1 Of These Things is Not Like The other - Sesame Street

Good work me!

R


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Robin (The Hooded Man) - Clannad

N


----------



## littlefairywren

Notion - Kings Of Leon

N again


----------



## Adamantoise

N.L.T. - Sunn O)))

T


----------



## littlefairywren

Tell Laura I Love Her - Ray Peterson

R


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Tell Laura I Love Her - Ray Peterson
> 
> R



Raging Swarm - Lust Of Decay

M

Billy Connolly spoofed that song-it was brilliant.


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> Raging Swarm - Lust Of Decay
> 
> M
> 
> Billy Connolly spoofed that song-it was brilliant.



Me & Mrs Jones - Billy Paul

S

Now that would be a hoot! Oh hey, wonder if it is on YouTube?


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Me & Mrs Jones - Billy Paul
> 
> S
> 
> Now that would be a hoot! Oh hey, wonder if it is on YouTube?



Sanded Faceless - Cannibal Corpse

S

More than likely-I might have a look later.


----------



## littlefairywren

Scooby Snacks - Fun Lovin' Criminals

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Super Bad - Bonafide

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Do You Really Want to Hurt Me - Culture Club

M or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Making Roadkill - Cretin

L


----------



## CastingPearls

Losing My Religion - R.E.M.

N


----------



## littlefairywren

No Milk Today - Herman's Hermits

Y


----------



## Vespertine

littlefairywren said:


> No Milk Today - Herman's Hermits
> 
> Y



You're gonna need someone on your side - Morrissey

E


----------



## littlefairywren

Easy Like Sunday Morning - Faith No More

G


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Go Wild in the Country - Bow Wow Wow

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

You Give Love a Bad Name - Bon Jovi

E or M?


----------



## littlefairywren

Miss You - Rolling Stones

S


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Miss You - Rolling Stones
> 
> S



Star People - George Michael

E or L


----------



## littlefairywren

Love at First Sight - Kylie Minogue

T

Hiya Tom :bow:


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Love at First Sight - Kylie Minogue
> 
> T
> 
> Hiya Tom :bow:



The Sea - St. Etienne

A

Hello Kim. ^_^


----------



## littlefairywren

All By Myself - Eric Carmen

F


----------



## Adamantoise

Frantic Disembowelment - Cannibal Corpse

T


----------



## littlefairywren

The Kill - 30 Seconds To Mars

L


----------



## Adamantoise

Let It Be Done - Deicide

E or N?


----------



## littlefairywren

Every Little Bit Hurts - Brenda Holloway

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Stronger Than Life - Sadus

E or F?


----------



## CastingPearls

Everybody Hurts - R.E.M.

S


----------



## Weirdo890

Second That Emotion - Smokey Robinson and the Miracles

N


----------



## Nutty

Nice Dream- Radiohead

M


----------



## balletguy

m-My Way--elvis or frank

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You - Switchfoot

U


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Until We Sleep - David Gilmour

P


----------



## CastingPearls

Paranoid - Black Sabbath

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Demonia - Doomstone

A


----------



## littlefairywren

Ashes to Ashes - Faith No More

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Savage Butchery - Cannibal Corpse

Y


----------



## CastingPearls

You Ain't Seen Nothing Yet - Bachman Turner Overdrive

T


----------



## littlefairywren

Then He Kissed Me - Crystals

M or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Entrails Full Of Vermin - Abominable Putridity

N


----------



## littlefairywren

Never Say Never - The Fray

R


----------



## CastingPearls

Radio Ga Ga - Queen

A


----------



## Adamantoise

Absence Of Light - Lust Of Decay

T


----------



## littlefairywren

CastingPearls said:


> Radio Ga Ga - Queen
> 
> A



Oh wow, I have not heard that in ages....

Tell Him - The Exciters

M


----------



## CastingPearls

Make You Feel Better - Red Hot Chili Peppers

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Raise The Stakes - Impaled

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Spanish Harlem - The Drifters

M


----------



## CastingPearls

Malignant Narcissum - Rush

M


----------



## littlefairywren

Mary's Prayer - Danny Wilson

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Renegade Master - Wildchild

R again. 0_o


----------



## littlefairywren

Rescue - Lucinda Williams

U or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Under The Moonlight - Cagnet

T


----------



## littlefairywren

That's When I Think Of You - 1927

U


----------



## Adamantoise

Utopia - Within Temptation

A


----------



## Nutty

Authority Song- JimmyEatWorld

G


----------



## Adamantoise

Girl From Oklahoma - Steel Panther

A


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

(and now listening to)
Agnus Dei - Samuel Barber 

I


----------



## balletguy

It's raning men....wow thats the first song that came to me oh boy:wubu:

N


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

North - Paul Mounsey

H


----------



## Nutty

H.-Tool

L


----------



## Adamantoise

Lethal Manipulation - Origin

N


----------



## isamarie69

Nowhere man The Beatles

N


----------



## littlefairywren

Nothing Left to Lose - Mat Kearney

S or E


----------



## Nutty

E Train- Johnny Lang


N


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Nobody's Sweetheart - Cab Calloway

T


----------



## littlefairywren

That's Where I'll Be - Celeste Prince

B or E


----------



## willowmoon

Election Day - Arcadia

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

Young Turks - Rod Stewart

S


----------



## Kinnaird

Stop, Look, Listen - Josie and The Pussycats

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Niebla Fúnebre - Machetazo

E or R?


----------



## swamptoad

Rowboat - Beck


T


----------



## isamarie69

The no no song Ringo Starr

G


----------



## littlefairywren

Gravity - Sara Bareilles

Y


----------



## isamarie69

yellow coldplay, God i love that song.

W


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Weak In The Presence Of Beauty - Alison Moyet wubu

Y


----------



## CastingPearls

BigFriendlyDave said:


> Weak In The Presence Of Beauty - Alison Moyet wubu
> 
> Y


Alison Moyet -- funny story--I was walking through a mall one day years ago when I noticed two girls following me. Every store I went to, they followed me and giggled from a distance...so I figured they were harmless. Finally, in a plus-size store, they approach me and ask me for my autograph. I was like who the hell do they think I am....and I asked them...they told me Alison Moyet. WHO? They said...oh come on--we know it's you---you don't have to pretend--we're cool..we won't tell anyone...I kept insisting I wasn't and they kept insisting I was...and I finally asked..who the hell is Alison Moyet and they told me she was a famous British BBW singer. I said--so you saw through my pathetic American accent? (LOL born and raised in New Jersey) and they said--well we figured you were in disguise. I sent them on their way and went to the nearby music store and picked up an album of hers. I barely resembled her! But it was flattering and they were my first stalkers, although mistaken ones. LOL


----------



## Adamantoise

Your Love is All I Need - DBSK

D


----------



## isamarie69

Don't let the sun catch you crying. Hermans hermits.

G


----------



## CastingPearls

Get Over It - Eagles

T


----------



## isamarie69

Thank you girl. The Beatles

L


----------



## CastingPearls

Let It Be - The Beatles

E or B


----------



## isamarie69

Every rose has its thorn. Poision.

N

I could do this all day


----------



## CastingPearls

Never Gonna Give You Up - Rick Astly

P


----------



## isamarie69

CastingPearls said:


> Never Gonna Give You Up - Rick Astly
> 
> P



Oh my gosh i just got Rick rolled lol


----------



## isamarie69

Punk rock princess. Something corporate.

S


----------



## CastingPearls

Same Old Lang Syne - Dan Fogelberg

E


----------



## isamarie69

Every night. Paul Mcaartney.

T


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Tip Toe Thru' the Tulips With Me - Tiny Tim



E


----------



## isamarie69

Evil woman ELO

N


----------



## littlefairywren

No Air - Jordin Sparks Ft. Chris Brown

R


----------



## swamptoad

Riders On The Storm - The Doors



M


----------



## Adamantoise

More Than Meets The Eye - Testament

E or Y?


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> More Than Meets The Eye - Testament
> 
> E or Y?



LOL, great choices there Tom!

Emotion - Samantha Sang

N


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> LOL, great choices there Tom!
> 
> Emotion - Samantha Sang
> 
> N



Night Moves - Foul Play

S

Yo yo,how are you? :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> Night Moves - Foul Play
> 
> S
> 
> Yo yo,how are you? :happy:



Sweet Love - Anita Baker

I am good hon, and you?


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Sweet Love - Anita Baker
> 
> I am good hon, and you?



Exhuming Impulse - Haemorrhage

E or S?

Yeah,I'm okay...just finished watching a couple of DVDs'.


----------



## littlefairywren

Sugar Me - Lynsey de Paul

M or E

Hey cool, I am having myself a DVD weekend!


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Sugar Me - Lynsey de Paul
> 
> M or E
> 
> Hey cool, I am having myself a DVD weekend!



Mummified In Barbed Wire - Cannibal Corpse

E or R?

Nice-what have you watched so far?


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> Mummified In Barbed Wire - Cannibal Corpse
> 
> E or R?
> 
> Nice-what have you watched so far?



Rumors - Lindsay Lohan

S

Have not started yet, but first up is Disturbia....Shia Labeouf!
What have you been watching??


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Rumors - Lindsay Lohan
> 
> S
> 
> Have not started yet, but first up is Disturbia....Shia Labeouf!
> What have you been watching??



Straighthate - Sepultura

E or T?

The Amityville Horror and Frankie Boyle live. Amityville is a brilliant film,and Frankie is hilarious. :bow:


----------



## isamarie69

Every little step. Bobby Brown. LOL

P


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> Straighthate - Sepultura
> 
> E or T?
> 
> The Amityville Horror and Frankie Boyle live. Amityville is a brilliant film,and Frankie is hilarious. :bow:



(the) Promise - When In Rome

S or E

Oooh Amityville...not bad!


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> (the) Promise - When In Rome
> 
> S or E
> 
> Oooh Amityville...not bad!



Ex-Mortem - Sovereignity

M

It's the original film,not the remake.


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> Ex-Mortem - Sovereignity
> 
> M
> 
> It's the original film,not the remake.



Madder - Groove Armada

R

Of course...remakes never quite cut it! Catch you later Tom, I have to scoot :bow:


----------



## isamarie69

Move it on over. George Thorogood

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Retrograde - Meat Beat Manifesto

E or D?


----------



## isamarie69

Everybody wants to be a cat! The Aoristocats

T


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Take Me With You - The Jayhawks

U


----------



## littlefairywren

Unchained Melody - The Righteous Brothers

Y


----------



## swamptoad

You Send Me - Sam Cooke



E or M


----------



## Adamantoise

Mama Stabber - Scorngrain

R


----------



## isamarie69

Riders on the storm. The Doors

M


----------



## Adamantoise

My New School - Neil Innes

L


----------



## isamarie69

Lovely Linda Paul Mccartney.

A


----------



## Adamantoise

Am I Dead Yet? - G.B.H.

T


----------



## isamarie69

Theres got to be a morning after. Maureen Mcgovern

R lol almost forgot it.


----------



## Adamantoise

isamarie69 said:


> Theres got to be a morning after. Maureen Mcgovern
> 
> R lol almost forgot it.



Whoops...

Rest In Pieces - Saliva

S


----------



## isamarie69

Adamantoise said:


> Whoops...
> 
> Rest In Pieces - Saliva
> 
> S



Oh i love that song!


----------



## isamarie69

Sgt Peppers Lonely Hearts club band. The Beatles

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Diesel Power - The Prodigy

R


----------



## isamarie69

Rocky Racoon The Beatles

N


----------



## littlefairywren

(The) Night Chicago Died - Paper Lace

D


----------



## isamarie69

Delilah Tom Jones

H


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> (The) Night Chicago Died - Paper Lace
> 
> D



Hatchet To The Head - Cannibal Corpse

D

Hi Kim. ^_^


----------



## isamarie69

Dont look back in anger New found glory

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> Hatchet To The Head - Cannibal Corpse
> 
> D
> 
> Hi Kim. ^_^



Return To Innocence - Enigma

C or E

G'd morning, Tom! :happy:


----------



## Adamantoise

Our Pain Is Their Power - Napalm Death

R


----------



## isamarie69

right back where we started from. Maxine Nightengale

M


----------



## Adamantoise

Mindfuck - Ween

K


----------



## littlefairywren

Knock on Wood - Amii Stewart

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Dogma - Napalm Death

A


----------



## littlefairywren

All I See - Kylie Minogue

S or E or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Silence Calls The Storm - Quo Vadis

M


----------



## littlefairywren

Mind Games - John Lennon

S

Hey! Just spotted your new avatar......who or what?


----------



## J_Underscore

littlefairywren said:


> Mind Games - John Lennon
> 
> S
> 
> Hey! Just spotted your new avatar......who or what?



She is - The Fray

... do I just pick? lol

F


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Mind Games - John Lennon
> 
> S
> 
> Hey! Just spotted your new avatar......who or what?



Skull Full Of Bong Hits - Cannabis Corpse

S again.

The characters' name is Osaka(from the anime Azumanga Daioh!)-it's been photoshopped with a skull like visage in place of her regular face. 
She normally looks like this:


----------



## Adamantoise

J_JP_M said:


> She is - The Fray
> 
> ... do I just pick? lol
> 
> F



No,though I'd love the letter F occasionally. 
Take the last latter of the songs' title! 
Next letter'll be S again.


----------



## J_Underscore

Adamantoise said:


> No,though I'd love the letter F occasionally.
> Take the last latter of the songs' title!
> Next letter'll be S again.



Ah ok, thanks for straightening that out

and btw, really cool new avatar. u gotta save that for halloween lol


----------



## littlefairywren

Send Me an Angel - Real Life

L

I think she looks lovely Tom....lol.
Hello there J_JP_M, welcome to the music thread


----------



## J_Underscore

Thank you littlefairywren 

Love Game - Lady Gaga

E


----------



## littlefairywren

Everything - Lifehouse

G


----------



## J_Underscore

Game Over - VV Brown

WOW, didn't think I'd find anything for G and didn't think I'd get a chance to use that song lol

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Roxanne - The Police (Awe-some!)

E or N???


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> Roxanne - The Police (Awe-some!)
> 
> E or N???



OMG, haven't heard that in AGES!

Never Say Never - The Fray

R


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> OMG, haven't heard that in AGES!
> 
> Never Say Never - The Fray
> 
> R



Raise The Dead - Venom

D

It's a brilliant track-it's one of those that my parents played on the record player when I was a kid.


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> Raise The Dead - Venom
> 
> D
> 
> It's a brilliant track-it's one of those that my parents played on the record player when I was a kid.



Don't Stand So Close To Me - The Police

M or E

This one is my favourite...I had a thing for one of my teachers! Oooh la la


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Don't Stand So Close To Me - The Police
> 
> M or E
> 
> This one is my favourite...I had a thing for one of my teachers! Oooh la la



My Little Baby (Good Ending) - Yuzo Koshiro

G

Oh! I say!


----------



## swamptoad

Go -Moby

O


----------



## littlefairywren

Owner of a Lonely Heart - Yes

T

Hiya Jeff!!! :happy:


----------



## swamptoad

Tomorrow Never Knows - The Beatles


S


Hi Kimberly!


----------



## Adamantoise

swamptoad said:


> Tomorrow Never Knows - The Beatles
> 
> 
> S
> 
> 
> Hi Kimberly!



Skeleton Christ - Slayer

T

Hey there,Jeff. :bow:


----------



## swamptoad

sup, Tom! 


Taking It To The Streets - The Doobie Brothers



S


----------



## Adamantoise

Supremist - Slayer

T...Oh,crud.


----------



## swamptoad

Touch Me I'm Sick - Mudhoney



K


----------



## littlefairywren

Kung Fu Fighting - Carl Douglas

G

Ok, K not so good


----------



## swamptoad

Green Mind - Dink



D


----------



## littlefairywren

Don't Worry Baby - The Beach Boys

Y


----------



## swamptoad

Yesiree - TBMPT (me)



e or e or r :doh:


----------



## littlefairywren

Remember When - The Platters

N


----------



## isamarie69

Never say never. Romeo void.

R


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Rubberband Girl - Kate Bush

L


----------



## Adamantoise

L'Échappée - Les Discrets

E E or P


----------



## AuntHen

Adamantoise said:


> L'Échappée - Les Discrets
> 
> E E or P





your avatar scares me

People Are Strange- The Doors

G or E


----------



## littlefairywren

Groovin' Slowly - John Butler Trio

Y


----------



## pdesil071189

YYZ - Rush 

Z


----------



## littlefairywren

Zero - Yeah Yeah Yeahs

O


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

One Step Beyond - Madness

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Damn - DJ Zinc

N


----------



## littlefairywren

Nocturne in Eb - Chopin

B


----------



## Adamantoise

Bellend Bop - G.B.H.

p


----------



## littlefairywren

Pictures of You - The Last Goodnight

U

Hey Tom


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Pictures of You - The Last Goodnight
> 
> U
> 
> Hey Tom



Up Around The Bend - Credence Clearwater Revival

D

Hello Kim... :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren

Dare - Gorillaz

R or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Rotten To The Gore - Carcass

E or R?


----------



## Slamaga

Enter the sandman - Metalica

N


----------



## Adamantoise

No Sheep 'til Buxton - The Macc Lads

N again.


----------



## KittyKitten

Slamaga said:


> Enter the sandman - Metalica
> 
> N



Nobody - Keith Sweat 

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

You Took The Words Right Out Of My Mouth - Meatloaf

H


----------



## CastingPearls

How Am I Supposed to Live Without You - Laura Branigan

U


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Under The Moon Of Love - Showaddywaddy

E


----------



## balletguy

easy money--billy joel

y


----------



## isamarie69

Yesterday. Paul Mccartney

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

You're Dumb - AxCx

B


----------



## Micara

Burning Up- Madonna

P


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Push It - Salt-N-Pepa

T


----------



## Micara

Take A Bow- Rihanna

W


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Womanizer - Britney Spears

R


----------



## isamarie69

Rain drops keep falling on my head. B.J. Thomas

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Rotten - Watch Me Burn

N


----------



## isamarie69

Never too much Luther Vandross

H


----------



## Adamantoise

HN-Islam - Jig-Ai

M


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Mr. Roboto - Styx

O


----------



## isamarie69

Only the lonely Roy Orbison

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

Young Turks - Rod Stewart

S


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Seeing Stars - Jack Ingram w/ Patti Griffin

S


----------



## isamarie69

Angel in the morning. Juice Newton

G


----------



## littlefairywren

Get Right Back to Where We Started From - Maxine Nightingale

M


----------



## Adamantoise

Monkey Cage - Mortal Decay

E or G?


----------



## littlefairywren

Gotta Be The One - Maxine Nightingale

N or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Expansions - Lonnie Liston Smith

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Somebody's Watching Me - Rockwell and Micheal Jackson

M or E


----------



## Slamaga

Master of the puppets - Metalica

S


----------



## littlefairywren

September Morn - Neil Diamond

N


----------



## willowmoon

Nite Runner - Duran Duran

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Run to Me - The Bee Gees

M or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Eyes Of The Insane - Slayer

N or E??? CHOOSE!


----------



## littlefairywren

Nobody - Keith Sweat

Y

D or Y CHOOSE! 
I know you hate Y's, Tom!


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Nobody - Keith Sweat
> 
> Y
> 
> D or Y CHOOSE!
> I know you hate Y's, Tom!



Meanie. 

You Make Me Smile - Blue October

E or L? Again,you must CHOOSE!!!


----------



## littlefairywren

Love Thy Will Be Done - Martika

N or E

Ah ha...choose, lol 
How are you Tom?


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Love Thy Will Be Done - Martika
> 
> N or E
> 
> Ah ha...choose, lol
> How are you Tom?



Every Bone Broken - Cannibal Corpse

N (backatchya) 

I'm good,thank you. I've been drinking...Orange Juice. :happy: How are you doing,Kim?


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> Every Bone Broken - Cannibal Corpse
> 
> N (backatchya)
> 
> I'm good,thank you. I've been drinking...Orange Juice. :happy: How are you doing,Kim?



Next Plane Out - Celine Dion

T

mmm, Orange Juice sounds good! It is like 1.30am and I am tired, but can't sleep


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Next Plane Out - Celine Dion
> 
> T
> 
> mmm, Orange Juice sounds good! It is like 1.30am and I am tired, but can't sleep



Thousandfold - Eluveitie

D

Insomnia? That sucks...


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Do It To Me One More Time - Lionel Ritchie

E


----------



## Micara

Evacuate the Dance Floor- Cascada

R


----------



## MzDeeZyre

RESPECT - Aretha Franklin


T


----------



## Micara

Time Warp - (RHPS)

P


----------



## Adamantoise

Porcelain - Moby

N


----------



## Micara

New York- Dawn Langstroth

K


----------



## littlefairywren

Kashmir - Led Zeppelin

R


----------



## isamarie69

Robot rock. Daft punk.

K


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Kiss Eternal - Lords of Acid


L


----------



## Slamaga

Lonely day - System of a Down

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

Ya Ya - Lee Dorsey

A


----------



## isamarie69

Aubrey. Bread

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You've Really Got a Hold of Me - The Miracles

M or E


----------



## Micara

Empire State of Mind- Alicia Keys

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Dancing Queen - ABBA

N


----------



## willowmoon

Discothèque - U2

E


----------



## littlefairywren

Elenore - The Turtles

R or E


----------



## willowmoon

Election Day - Arcadia

Y


----------



## balletguy

Yesterday-Beatles

Y


----------



## isamarie69

You can't do that- The Beatles

T


----------



## littlefairywren

The Pressure - Frankie Knuckles

R or E


----------



## isamarie69

Eve of destruction. Barry Mcguire

N


----------



## autopaint-1

No Time - Gues Who


E


----------



## Weirdo890

Except for Monday - Lorrie Morgan

Y


----------



## Micara

"You Can't Always Get What You Want"- The Rolling Stones

T


----------



## Adamantoise

Three On A Meathook - Mortician

K


----------



## littlefairywren

Killer Queen - Queen

N


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Killer Queen - Queen
> 
> N



No Feelings - The Sex Pistols

S

Nooo...Not N agaiN,how frustratiNg!


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> No Feelings - The Sex Pistols
> 
> S
> 
> Nooo...Not N agaiN,how frustratiNg!



Sexy Boy - Air

Y

LOL, does that help Tom?
Good morning!


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Sexy Boy - Air
> 
> Y
> 
> LOL, does that help Tom?
> Good morning!



Ach Mein Gott,noooo!

You'll Never Walk Alone - Gerry And The Pacemakers

E or N?
(They played a version of this song at my grandmothers' funeral.)


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> Ach Mein Gott,noooo!
> 
> You'll Never Walk Alone - Gerry And The Pacemakers
> 
> E or N?
> (They played a version of this song at my grandmothers' funeral.)



Nocturne in Eb - Chopin

B

That would have been very moving. It is a favourite of mine too.


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Nocturne in Eb - Chopin
> 
> B
> 
> That would have been very moving. It is a favourite of mine too.



Break The Loop - Dopeskillz

P

Hmm. She loved football (soccer) and she'd watch it everytime Liverpool played.


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> Break The Loop - Dopeskillz
> 
> P
> 
> Hmm. She loved football (soccer) and she'd watch it everytime Liverpool played.



Please Please Please Let Me Get What I Want - The Dream Academy

T

It sounds like she would have been a fun Granny


----------



## Adamantoise

This Is Music - Quazar 

C


----------



## littlefairywren

Creep - Radiohead

P


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Creep - Radiohead
> 
> P



Perverse Suffering - Cannibal Corpse

G

I like 'Creep'. I've been getting into Radioheads' old material,like Karma Police.


----------



## littlefairywren

(A) Girl in Trouble - Romeo Void

L or E

Yeah, it's not a bad song. I don't know much of their old stuff though.


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> (A) Girl in Trouble - Romeo Void
> 
> L or E
> 
> Yeah, it's not a bad song. I don't know much of their old stuff though.



Love Island - FatboySlim

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Don't Take it Personal - Monica

L


----------



## Adamantoise

Lifestream - Nobuo Uematsu

M


----------



## littlefairywren

More Than Words - Extreme

S


----------



## willowmoon

SexyBack - Justin Timberlake w/Timbaland

K


----------



## littlefairywren

King of Wishful Thinking - Go West

G


----------



## willowmoon

Good Times - Chic

S


----------



## littlefairywren

So Beautiful - Pete Murray

L


----------



## AuntHen

littlefairywren said:


> So Beautiful - Pete Murray
> 
> L



Lola

The Kinks


A


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Anything, Anything - Storm Large (after Dramarama)

G


----------



## Adamantoise

Genital Hemangioma - Malignancy

A


----------



## littlefairywren

All I Want To Do Is Make Love To You - Heart

U


----------



## balletguy

u
Uptown girl-billy Joel

L


----------



## littlefairywren

Lappuntamento - Ornella Vanoni

O


----------



## Adamantoise

On The Rebound - Floyd Cramer

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Don't You Feel Like Crying - Solomon Burke

G


----------



## balletguy

girls-elvis


----------



## littlefairywren

Shandi - Kiss

I


----------



## Adamantoise

I Worship Her Shadow - Black Bleeding

W


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> I Worship Her Shadow - Black Bleeding
> 
> W



Who's Gonna Save My Soul - Gnarls Barkley

L

I thought maybe you just decided you did not like I.....lol 
Good morning!


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Who's Gonna Save My Soul - Gnarls Barkley
> 
> L
> 
> I thought maybe you just decided you did not like I.....lol
> Good morning!



Love To Hate - Slayer

E or T?

No,I love I-we don't have many of them. Good Morning!


----------



## littlefairywren

That's the Way Love Goes - Janet Jackson

S


----------



## Nutty

Suffagette City- David Bowie


----------



## littlefairywren

You've Changed - Sia

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Decency Defied - Cannibal Corpse

D again,ha ha.


----------



## isamarie69

Don't it make my brown eyes blue. CRYstal Gayle.

E


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Enough Is Never Enough - Garbage

H


----------



## Adamantoise

Human Garbage - Napalm Death

G or E?


----------



## littlefairywren

Good Times - Tommy Lee

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Scars Of The Saints - Liturgy

S....again.


----------



## littlefairywren

Sex on Fire - Kings Of Leon

R or E

Good morning, Tom! :happy:


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Sex on Fire - Kings Of Leon
> 
> R or E
> 
> Good morning, Tom! :happy:



'evening,Miss. 

Endless Apocalypse - GWAR

e OR s?


----------



## littlefairywren

Shelter - Ray LaMontagne

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Radio Freindly Unit Shifter - Nirvana

R Again (Ja,I'm so bad.)


----------



## Nutty

Resolve- FooFighters 

E (Doh! :doh


----------



## Adamantoise

Eight Lives Left - Eels

T


----------



## Nutty

The Hand That Feeds- Nine Inch Nails

S :doh:


----------



## Adamantoise

Sex Jive - Alex Reece and Utah Jazz

E or V?


----------



## Nutty

V.I.P- R. Kelly

P


----------



## Adamantoise

Polucionno - Goreanus

O


----------



## isamarie69

Over there. George Cohan.

E


----------



## littlefairywren

(The) Reason - Hoobastank

N


----------



## Weirdo890

New York State of Mind - Billy Joel

D


----------



## Micara

Defying Gravity 

Y


----------



## Weirdo890

You Can't Always Get What You Want - The Rolling Stones

T


----------



## Micara

The Tide is High- Blondie

H


----------



## Weirdo890

Help, I'm a Rock - Frank Zappa and the Mothers of Invention

K


----------



## Micara

Kids in America- Kim Wilde

A


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

All You Get From Love Is A Love Song - The Carpenters

G


----------



## Micara

Gives You Hell - The All-American Rejects

L


----------



## Adamantoise

Lowest Common Denominator - Napalm Death

R


----------



## kristineirl

Run to the Hills - Iron Maiden. 

_S_


----------



## Nutty

She Thirsty- Soulja Boy

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You're Makin' Me High - Toni Braxton

H


----------



## Nutty

Happy Days- Happy Days

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Soul Surfing - FatboySlim

G


----------



## littlefairywren

Go Now - The Moody Blues

W


----------



## Nutty

When you were young-The Killers

G


----------



## Adamantoise

Gay Bar - Electric Six

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Good Mother - Jann Arden

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Rupture Saviour - Nailed

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Right Kind of Love - Jeremy Jordan

V or E

Hi there, Tom :happy:


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Right Kind of Love - Jeremy Jordan
> 
> V or E
> 
> Hi there, Tom :happy:



Venegence - Yngwie Malmsteen

E or C?

Greetings,M'lady. :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren

Coming Down - The Shore 

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Never Not - Nav Katze

T


----------



## littlefairywren

Take A Message - Remy Shand

G or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Grand Guignol Cannibale - Gruesome Stuff Relish

E or L?


----------



## littlefairywren

Love is a Many Splendoured Thing - Nat King Cole

G


----------



## Adamantoise

Gastric Gore-Met - Lord Gore

T


----------



## littlefairywren

Tears - The Isley Brothers

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Sulfuric Acid Dream - Gore Beyong Necropsy

M


----------



## littlefairywren

Moon River - Danny Williams

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Reefer Stashed Place - Cannabis Corpse

E or C?


----------



## littlefairywren

Come on Eileen - Dexy's Midnight Runners

N


----------



## Adamantoise

No Evil On My Mind - Phantom

D (these guys were quite good,I'll listen to 'em in a minute.)


----------



## littlefairywren

Dreamweaver - Gary Wright

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Reborn From Death - Ultra Vomit

H


----------



## littlefairywren

How Bizarre - OMC

R or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Rip The Book - Agathocles

K


----------



## CastingPearls

Killing Me Softly - Roberta Flack (and Lauren Hill)

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

Your Mother's Got A Penis - Goldie Lookin' Chain

S


----------



## CastingPearls

Somewhere Out There - Linda Ronstadt

E


----------



## Nutty

Everythin is happening so fast - MGMT


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Tear Off Your Own Head (It's A Doll Revolution) - The Bangles

either D or N


----------



## Micara

Dancin' With Myself- Billy Idol

F


----------



## CastingPearls

French Kissing in the USA - Blondie

A


----------



## Micara

Anarchy in the UK- The Sex Pistols

K


----------



## Adamantoise

Killing Fields - Slayer

S


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Second Chance - Shinedown

N


----------



## CastingPearls

Never Can Say Goodbye - Jackson Five

E or Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You Gonna Make Me Love Somebody Else - The Jones Girls

S or E


----------



## Micara

Enter Sandman- Metallica

Listened to this on repeat today!

N


----------



## littlefairywren

Micara said:


> Enter Sandman- Metallica
> 
> Listened to this on repeat today!
> 
> N



I love that song, Micara!!!

No Ordinary Love - Sade

V or E


----------



## balletguy

vienna-billy joel


----------



## littlefairywren

Ain't Gonna Bump No More - Joe Tex

R or E


----------



## balletguy

r gang john mellencamp


----------



## littlefairywren

Gloria - The Passions

A


----------



## balletguy

allentown-billy joel

n


----------



## Weirdo890

No Salt On Her Tail - The Mamas and the Papas

L


----------



## willowmoon

Lady Ice - Arcadia

E


----------



## Weirdo890

El Paso - Marty Robbins

O


----------



## Micara

Oh! Darling - The Beatles

G


----------



## Weirdo890

Goodnight Saigon - Billy Joel

N


----------



## CastingPearls

Naked Eye - Simple Minds

E


----------



## AuntHen

Electric Youth - Debbie Gibson...hahaha

H


----------



## Adamantoise

Hip Off - Agathocles

F


----------



## kristineirl

For Whom the Bell Tolls - Metallica! 

S


----------



## Adamantoise

kristineirl said:


> For Whom the Bell Tolls - Metallica!
> 
> S



Nice! 

Sons Of Earth - Inhumate

H


----------



## kristineirl

Hammer Smashed Face - CC

E


----------



## Adamantoise

C.S.(Conservative S***head) - Napalm Death

D


----------



## kristineirl

Deliberation - Katatonia

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Nothing Beyond The Rot - Odious Mortem

T


----------



## kristineirl

The Moor - Opeth

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Resurgence Of An Empire - Cryptopsy

E or R?


----------



## kristineirl

Exile - Slayer

E, again!


----------



## CastingPearls

Easy - Barenaked Ladies

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

kristineirl said:


> Exile - Slayer
> 
> E, again!



Slayer! 



CastingPearls said:


> Easy - Barenaked Ladies
> 
> Y



Yes I Am - Radiohead

M!


----------



## kristineirl

Manitou - Venom 

U


----------



## Adamantoise

Upcoming Upheaval - Hellrealm

L


----------



## kristineirl

Lateralus <3 - TOOL

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Success? - Napalm Death

S...or ?


----------



## kristineirl

Suicide Machine - Death

E. 

_Sorry! _


----------



## Adamantoise

kristineirl said:


> Suicide Machine - Death
> 
> E.
> 
> _Sorry! _


Europa Burns - Dismember

S

Not a Problem!


----------



## kristineirl

Santa Monica - Everclear

Curveball! 

A


----------



## Adamantoise

A Shuriken To The Face - Vacant Coffin

E or C?


----------



## CastingPearls

Chez Chez Les Femme - Dr. Buzzard's Original Savannah Band (and a personal fave)

E


----------



## kristineirl

Can't Speak-Danzig

K


----------



## Adamantoise

Keep The Flame Burning - Hammerfall

G


----------



## littlefairywren

Good Vibrations - Marky Mark

S


----------



## Nas80

Shoreline - Broder Daniel

Next: "E"


----------



## littlefairywren

Every Little Bit Hurts - Brenda Holloway

S


----------



## rellis10

Songbird - Oasis

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Decode - Paramore

D or E (because no one really likes E's here lol)


----------



## rellis10

Everlong - Foo Fighters

G


----------



## Micara

Grace Kelly- Mika

Y


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Your Possible Pasts - Pink Floyd


----------



## Adamantoise

Soul - DJ Swift

L


----------



## littlefairywren

Living For the Love of You - The Isley Brothers

U


----------



## swamptoad

UMASS - The Pixies



S


----------



## Adamantoise

Screams Behind The Shadows - Sepultura

S


----------



## littlefairywren

So Close - Jon McLaughlin

S or E

Hiya Jeff, and a hello to you too Tom! :happy:


----------



## swamptoad

hi Kim and Tom!



Easy - Stevie Wonder



Y


----------



## Adamantoise

swamptoad said:


> hi Kim and Tom!
> 
> 
> 
> Easy - Stevie Wonder
> 
> 
> 
> Y



Young Guns Go For It - Wham!

T

Hello Jeff, and hello Kim.


----------



## littlefairywren

Train Wreck - Sarah McLachlan

K


----------



## swamptoad

Kharma Chameleon - Culture Club


N


----------



## Adamantoise

Not So Manic Now - Dubstar

W


----------



## littlefairywren

Watch Over Me - Bernard Fanning

M or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Meditatio IV - Melencolia Estatica

V


----------



## littlefairywren

Vultures - John Mayer

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Stupid Girl - Garbage

L


----------



## littlefairywren

GREAT song, Tom!!!

Love Don't Love Nobody - The Spinners

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> GREAT song, Tom!!!
> 
> Love Don't Love Nobody - The Spinners
> 
> Y



You Stand Alone - Man Must Die

E or N?

Thank you-first heard it years ago on the radio.


----------



## littlefairywren

Easy Like Sunday Morning - Faith No More

G


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Going Down To Liverpool - The Bangles

L


----------



## CastingPearls

Live to Tell - Madonna

L


----------



## Adamantoise

Land Of Empty Graves - Expulsion

S


----------



## rellis10

Speed of Sound - Coldplay

D


----------



## Micara

Dancing Queen - ABBA

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Necrophagia - Flesh Grinder

A


----------



## littlefairywren

Afternoon Delight - Starland Vocal Band

T

Good morning, lovely people!! :happy:


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Afternoon Delight - Starland Vocal Band
> 
> T
> 
> Good morning, lovely people!! :happy:



Therapy For Dogs - Inhumate

S 

:bow:


----------



## littlefairywren

San Francisco - Scott McKenzie

O


----------



## Adamantoise

Oozing Yellow Slime - Mortem

M or E?


----------



## littlefairywren

Maybe Tomorrow - Stereophonics

W


----------



## Adamantoise

Where Do You Think You're Going? - Dire Straits

G


----------



## littlefairywren

(The) Guitar Man - Bread

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Naive World - Hideous Mangleus

D


----------



## littlefairywren

December - Collective Soul

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Up for a challenge? Here you go!

Retox - FatboySlim

X


----------



## littlefairywren

Xanado - Olivia Newton John

O


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

shouldn't that be Xanadu??

Anyway - going with O

Over The Hills And Far Away - Nightwish

Y


----------



## rellis10

You Give Love A Bad Name - Bon Jovi


E or M


----------



## Micara

Great song!!!

Me & My Shadow

W


----------



## Nutty

W.M.A- Pearl Jam


----------



## rg770Ibanez

All Dark Graves - The Faceless

S


----------



## george83

St.Anger - Metallica

R


----------



## Weirdo890

Raise the Roof - Carbon Leaf

F


----------



## george83

Frantic - Metallica

C


----------



## rellis10

Californication - Red Hot Chill Peppers

N


----------



## george83

Nothing Else Matters - Metallica

S


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

She Chameleon - Marillion

N


----------



## george83

No More Mr Nice Guy - Megadeth

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

You're Not Alone - Olive

E or N?


----------



## rellis10

Enter Sandman - Metallica

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Never So Big - David Byrne & Fatboy Slim feat. Sia 

G


----------



## littlefairywren

Good Morning Starshine - Oliver James

N or E


----------



## Weirdo890

Never Yours - Tracy Chapman

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Stimulation - Wa Wa Nee

N


----------



## Weirdo890

Nobody's In Love This Year - Warren Zevon

R


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Rambling Irishman - Cherish The Ladies

N


----------



## littlefairywren

No Other Way - Jack Johnson

Y


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Your Love Still Brings Me To My Knees - Marcia Hines

S


----------



## Micara

Sexyback- Justin Timberlake

K


----------



## Adamantoise

King And Queen Of America - Eurythmics

A


----------



## isamarie69

Angie. The Rolling stones


----------



## Adamantoise

isamarie69 said:


> Angie. The Rolling stones



Into Music - Carlito+DJ Addiction

C

Hello Isa.


----------



## isamarie69

Adamantoise said:


> Into Music - Carlito+DJ Addiction
> 
> C
> 
> Hello Isa.



LOL Hiya, I forgot the letter didn't I :blush:

Crush crush Paramore.

H


----------



## Adamantoise

isamarie69 said:


> LOL Hiya, I forgot the letter didn't I :blush:
> 
> Crush crush Paramore.
> 
> H



Heartbeat Amplifier - The Gathering

R

Don't sweat it.


----------



## isamarie69

Rock and roll high school. The Ramones.

LOL naw im not. Thanks.


----------



## Adamantoise

Leave You Far Behind - Lunatic Calm

D


----------



## isamarie69

Deep purple. Donny and Marie.

E lol

YAAAY i got to use Donny RRwaar.


----------



## littlefairywren

Living For the Love of You - The Isley Brothers

U

Good morning, all!
Hope you don't mind, but I kinda prefer the L, Isa


----------



## Adamantoise

Unreal Pleasure - Abrasive

E or R?


----------



## littlefairywren

Return to Me - Jerry Vale

M or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Miami - Untranslated

I


----------



## littlefairywren

I Belong To You - Lenny Kravitz

U


----------



## Micara

Under the Bridge- The Red Hot Chili Peppers

E or G, since E is popular.


----------



## willowmoon

Goodbye is Forever - Arcadia

R


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Riverdance - Bill Whelan

E


----------



## Micara

Epic- Faith No More


C


----------



## runningman

Clean - Depeche Mode

N


----------



## Adamantoise

No Future - Cattle Decapitation

E or R?


----------



## littlefairywren

(The) Reason - Hoobastank

N

Hiya, Tom!


----------



## swamptoad

Nine Lives - Aerosmith



S

howdy, Kim and Tom!


----------



## littlefairywren

So Close - Jon McLaughlin

S or E

Hello there, Jeff :happy:


----------



## swamptoad

Sweet Emotion - Aerosmith




N


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Never Gonna Get It - En Vogue

T


----------



## littlefairywren

Too Soon to Tell - Bonnie Raitt

L


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Love Shack - B52's

K


----------



## Weirdo890

Kokomo - The Beach Boys

O


----------



## Micara

On My Own (from Les Miserables)

N


----------



## Weirdo890

Not That Different - Collin Raye

T


----------



## Micara

Tik Tok- Ke$ha

K


----------



## Weirdo890

Keeping the Faith - Mary Chapin Carpenter

H


----------



## Micara

Highway to Hell- AC/DC

L


----------



## Munchausen

Lame- Seven Mary Three
M or E


----------



## george83

Everybody's Fool - Evanescence 

L


----------



## willowmoon

Lesbian Seagull - Englebert Humperdinck

L


----------



## littlefairywren

Love Don't Love Nobody - The Spinners

Y


----------



## Micara

Your Love is my Drug- Ke$ha

G


----------



## willowmoon

Good Times - INXS w/Jimmy Barnes

S


----------



## Micara

willowmoon said:


> Good Times - INXS w/Jimmy Barnes
> 
> S



I wish I could rep you for that song, but it won't let me!

Still Standing- Elton John

G


----------



## willowmoon

wish I could rep you too Micara, same thing here ...

Goonies 'R' Good Enough - Cyndi Lauper

H


----------



## Micara

Hello, I Love You- The Doors

U


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Ulcragyceptimol - The Associates

L


----------



## Adamantoise

Left Hand Path - Entombed

H


----------



## mleister

Heard It All Before - Mudvayne

R or E


----------



## Lamia

Rose Arcana-Arcadia or Everbody Wants to Rule the World-Tears for Fears

D


----------



## willowmoon

Do You Believe In Shame? - Duran Duran

E


----------



## littlefairywren

End of the Road - Boys to Men

D


----------



## rellis10

Drive - REM

E or V


----------



## willowmoon

Video Killed the Radio Star - The Buggles


----------



## littlefairywren

Release Me - Agnes Carlsson

M or E


----------



## rellis10

Elevation - U2


----------



## littlefairywren

Nasty Girl - Biggie Smalls, Nelly, Jagged Edge

L


----------



## willowmoon

Liar - Megadeth

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Ride on Time - Black Box

M or E


----------



## willowmoon

Everytime You Go Away - Paul Young

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You've Changed - Sia

D


----------



## Weirdo890

Desperado - The Eagles

O


----------



## willowmoon

Ordinary World - Duran Duran

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Dare You to Move - Switchfoot

V or E


----------



## Weirdo890

Victim of Love - The Eagles

V or E (again )


----------



## littlefairywren

Ebb Tide - The Platters

D or E


----------



## Micara

Do Ya Think I'm Sexy?- Rod Stewart

Y

And for the record, Rod... no.


----------



## Weirdo890

Your Song - Sir Elton John

G


----------



## george83

Girls & Boys - Blur

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Sodan Sankareita - Siviili Muhra 

A


----------



## Nutty

American Idiot- Green Day

T


----------



## Weirdo890

The Lighthouse's Tale - Nickel Creek (one of the most beautiful songs I've ever heard)

L or E


----------



## Micara

Love Me Do- The Beatles


O


----------



## Weirdo890

Out of the Woods - Nickel Creek

S


----------



## Micara

Save Me From Myself- Christina Aguilera

F


Who is this Nickel Creek?


----------



## Weirdo890

Free Fallin' - Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers

N

(Nickel Creek is a bluegrass/country group)


----------



## Micara

Never- Heart

R


----------



## Weirdo890

Ramblin' Rose - Nat King Cole

S or E


----------



## Micara

Sorry- Buckcherry


Y


----------



## Weirdo890

You Don't Know Me - Ray Charles and Diana Krall

M or E


----------



## Micara

Mamma Mia- ABBA

A


----------



## spiritangel

E every little thing Melanie Doanne (fell in love with it when it was playing in the background of being erica)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUpaZ3IJiS0

G


----------



## Weirdo890

Goin' Down - The Monkees

N


----------



## littlefairywren

New Kid in Town - The Eagles

N


----------



## spiritangel

N

Doug anthony allstars necrophilia.

A


----------



## george83

America Is Not The World - Morrissey

D


----------



## Weirdo890

Downtown - Petula Clark

N


----------



## lemonadebrigade

Numb - Marina & the Diamonds

B


----------



## balletguy

Ballad of Billy the kid-Billy Joel

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Didn't Ask - Agathocles

K


----------



## Weirdo890

Kaw-Liga - Hank Williams Sr.

A


----------



## Micara

Alejandro- Lady Gaga

O


----------



## willowmoon

Ordinary World - Duran Duran

D


----------



## Weirdo890

Dancing Cheek to Cheek - Fred Astaire

K


----------



## willowmoon

Kiss Me Deadly - Lita Ford

Y


----------



## Micara

willowmoon said:


> Kiss Me Deadly - Lita Ford
> 
> Y



OMG I almost posted this _same song_, no kidding!!! 

You Can't Always Get What You Want- The Rolling Stones

T


----------



## littlefairywren

The Name of the Game - ABBA

M or E


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Encore Une Fois - Sash!

S


----------



## Micara

"Spam"- Weird Al Yankovic

M


----------



## Adamantoise

Moral Crusade - Napalm Death

E or D?


----------



## littlefairywren

Dawn - Frankie Valli & The Four Seasons

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Neue Regel - Queensryche

L


----------



## spiritangel

Adamantoise said:


> Neue Regel - Queensryche
> 
> L



Love for sale FAKER


E


----------



## littlefairywren

Everybody Wants to Work - Uncanny X-Men

K


----------



## Adamantoise

King Of Rock Run DMC

k


----------



## littlefairywren

Killing Me Softly With His Song - Roberta Flack

G

Whoa!! That is a heck of a new avatar, Tom lol....how are you this morning? :happy:


----------



## Adamantoise

Geronimo - The Shadows

O

Thanks!  

I'm fine-I've gotta scoot off to bed soon though.

Avatar's from Lucio Fulcis' "Zombie Flesh Eaters" AKA Zombi 2-a great gross out gore film.


----------



## spiritangel

Orinoco Flow Enya

W


----------



## Adamantoise

Worm Infested - Cannibal Corpse

D


----------



## littlefairywren

(The) Downeaster Alexa - Billy Joel

A


----------



## george83

Ace's High - Iron Maiden

H


----------



## littlefairywren

Heart Full of Wine - Angus & Julia Stone

N or E


----------



## willowmoon

Nothing Compares 2 U - Sinéad O'Connor 

U


----------



## littlefairywren

Until You - Dave Barnes

U again, sorry


----------



## Micara

UHF- Weird Al Yankovic


F


----------



## willowmoon

Footloose - Kenny Loggins

E


----------



## Weirdo890

Early Morning Rain - Gordon Lightfoot

N


----------



## Micara

Naughty Girl :blush: Beyonce

L


----------



## Weirdo890

Lawyers, Guns, and Money - Warren Zevon

Y


----------



## Micara

Yellow- Coldplay

W


----------



## Weirdo890

Werewolves of London - Warren Zevon

N


----------



## Micara

Nature Boy- David Bowie

Y


----------



## Weirdo890

Yesterday I Heard The Rain - Tony Bennett

N (again)


----------



## Micara

Baby... you know what you can do with your N's?? 

No Air- Jordin Sparks

R


----------



## Weirdo890

Rags to Riches - Tony Bennett

S


----------



## Micara

School's Out- Alice Cooper

T


----------



## willowmoon

Tempted - Duran Duran

D


----------



## Weirdo890

Don't Dwell - Tracy Chapman

L


----------



## Micara

Leave the Pieces- The Wreckers

S


----------



## willowmoon

SexyBack - Justin Timberlake

K


----------



## Weirdo890

Kathy's Song - Simon and Garfunkel

G


----------



## spiritangel

Goody Goody Gum Drops Teenage Fan CLub (oh now I have that song in my head lol)

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Sinklars Visa - Tyr

A

Love this track-the vocals at the beginning are truely epic. :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren

Alive and Kicking - Simple Minds

G


----------



## Weirdo890

Victim of Love - The Eagles

V or E again


----------



## Adamantoise

Victims Of Violence - Jungle Rot

E or C?


----------



## littlefairywren

Chase the Sun - Planet Funk

N


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Chase the Sun - Planet Funk
> 
> N



Naked And Wide-Eyed - Gruesome Stuff Relish

D

Hello!


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> Naked And Wide-Eyed - Gruesome Stuff Relish
> 
> D
> 
> Hello!



December 1963 - The Four Seasons

3 or R 

Hiya hon!


----------



## Adamantoise

Relentless Pursuit Of Rotting Flesh - Regurgitate

H


----------



## spiritangel

H
Heart Attack Faker

K


----------



## isamarie69

Karma Chameleon. Culture Club

N


----------



## littlefairywren

Northern Sky - Nick Drake

Y


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Your Love Alone Is Not Enough - Manic Street Preachers

H


----------



## Adamantoise

Holy Hell - Possessed \m/
:bow:
L


----------



## spiritangel

Lost Without You - Delta Goodream 

U


----------



## isamarie69

Under the boardwalk. The Drifters

K


----------



## Lamia

Karma Chameleon

H


----------



## littlefairywren

Hands of Time - Groove Armada
M or E


----------



## george83

Everybody Is - Nine Black Alps

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Scooby Snacks - Fun Lovin' Criminals

S


----------



## willowmoon

South of Heaven - Slayer

N


----------



## littlefairywren

Notion - Kings Of Leon

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Nordland - Bathory

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Don't Take it Personal - Monica

L


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Don't Take it Personal - Monica
> 
> L



Lost Children Of Hope - Apocrypha

E or P?

Hello!


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> Lost Children Of Hope - Apocrypha
> 
> E or P?
> 
> Hello!



Porcelain - Moby

N

Hiya Tom! :bow:


----------



## Adamantoise

Northern Fall - Korpiklaani

L


----------



## littlefairywren

Lay All Your Love On Me - ABBA

M or E


----------



## Adamantoise

March Of The Plague - Abscess

E or U?


----------



## littlefairywren

Unwritten - Natasha Bedingfield

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Need To Kill - Venom

L


----------



## littlefairywren

(The) Love Game - John Paul Young

M or E


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Mull Of Kintyre - Wings (which is part of the Council that I work for )

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Eight Lock - GWAR

K


----------



## littlefairywren

Kyrie - Mr. Mister

I or E

Howdy! :happy:


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Kyrie - Mr. Mister
> 
> I or E
> 
> Howdy! :happy:



I Love The Pigs - GWAR

S

'evening Miss Kimberly!


----------



## littlefairywren

Separate Ways - Teddy Thompson

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Sea Of Chaos - Ant Miles

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Sand and Water - Beth Nielsen Chapman

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Regurgitation Of Giblets - Carcass

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Too early in the morning for giblets....lol

Set Adrift on Memory Bliss - PM Dawn

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Supremist - Slayer

T

I'm sorry about the giblets-have some 'T'.


----------



## littlefairywren

Don't mind if I do! 

Tell Me What We're Gonna Do Now - Joss Stone

W


----------



## rellis10

Won't Back Down - Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers


N


----------



## Adamantoise

Number Of The Beast - Iron Maiden \m/

T


----------



## spiritangel

The land down under

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Rescue - Lucinda Williams

U or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Evisceration Plague - Cannibal Corpse

E or U?

Oh,aha ha ha-I just saw what I did there.


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> Evisceration Plague - Cannibal Corpse
> 
> E or U?
> 
> Oh,aha ha ha-I just saw what I did there.



Hahaha...

Elegy for Charlotte - Gabriel Yared

T or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Troops Of Doom - Sepultura 

M

This song makes me wanna stomp crap into the ground-it is crushing! :bow:


----------



## spiritangel

Magic Dance Labrynth

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Everything Begins With E - Alice Deejay

E or H?


----------



## littlefairywren

He Did With Me - Vicki Lawrence

M or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Meatbash - To Separate The Flesh From The Bones

H


----------



## spiritangel

Heard it through the grapevine (lots of diff people but DAAS is my all time fav version)

E


----------



## Adamantoise

spiritangel said:


> Heard it through the grapevine (lots of diff people but DAAS is my all time fav version)
> 
> E



Exorcism - Ennio Morricone

M

Awesome song,spiritangel!


----------



## littlefairywren

Miss You - Rolling Stones

U


----------



## Adamantoise

Utopian Nightmare - Usurper

E or R?


----------



## littlefairywren

Raindrops - Dee Clark

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Stealthy Steps - Yuzo Koshiro

S again-na na!


----------



## spiritangel

Sugar Sugar the Archies

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Run Around Sue - Dion

U or E


----------



## spiritangel

Evie part one two or three lol Stevie Wright 


E


----------



## littlefairywren

Everything - Lifehouse

G


----------



## willowmoon

Grey Lady of the Sea - Simon LeBon

A


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Are You Gonna Go My Way? - Lenny Kravitz


----------



## Adamantoise

You're The Best - Joe Esposito

T


----------



## willowmoon

Torn to Pieces - Death

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Sarah Smile - Hall & Oates

L or E


----------



## willowmoon

Everybody Wants To Rule The World - Tears for Fears

D


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Dodeccaheedron - Aphex Twin

N


----------



## Adamantoise

No Rest For The Wicked - The Bloodhound Gang

D


----------



## spiritangel

Devil Went down to Georgia the charlie daniels band

A


----------



## Adamantoise

Addicted To Hash In A Tin - Cannabis Corpse

N!!!


----------



## littlefairywren

No Myth - Michael Penn

H


----------



## willowmoon

Hungry Like The Wolf - Duran Duran

F


----------



## littlefairywren

Fire Woman - The Cult

N


----------



## willowmoon

Nobody's Fool - Cinderella

L


----------



## littlefairywren

Lady, Lady, Lady - Joe Esposito

Y


----------



## kristineirl

You are Free - Mates of State. 

E.


----------



## balletguy

easy money-

billy joel

Y


----------



## kristineirl

Your New Aesthetic - James Consumes Planet. 

C


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Circle In The Sand - Belinda Carlisle :wubu:

D


----------



## willowmoon

Diamonds And Rust (Extended Version) - S.O.D.

T


----------



## Adamantoise

There's No Way Out Of Here - Monster Magnet

E or R?


----------



## kristineirl

Rainy Day Women - Mr. Dylan, who just had a birthday yesterday! 

N


----------



## Adamantoise

No Sympathy For Fools - Behemoth

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Sometimes - Alex Lloyd

S


----------



## willowmoon

Sowing the Seeds of Love - Tears For Fears

E


----------



## littlefairywren

Eve the Apple of My Eye - Bell X1

Y or E


----------



## spiritangel

Elmos song

G


----------



## Weirdo890

Goodbye Yellow Brick Road - Elton John

D


----------



## Micara

Drops of Jupiter- Train

R


----------



## willowmoon

Rio - Duran Duran

O


----------



## Micara

Only the Good Die Young- Billy Joel

G


----------



## Chode McBlob

Got It Made.

Crosby, Stlls, Nash & Young - American Dream

Letter "E".


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Exciteable Boy - Warren Zevon

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

Your Beast Tonight - Grenouer

T


----------



## Chode McBlob

Too Late - Back Dooor Slam

"E"


----------



## Adamantoise

Everybody Loves A Filter - FatboySlim

R


----------



## Weirdo890

Ramblin' Rose - Nat King Cole

S or E


----------



## littlefairywren

Everything But You - Brian McFadden

U


----------



## Weirdo890

Unchained - Johnny Cash

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Dreamsome - Shelby Lynne

M or E


----------



## willowmoon

Me And My Uncle - Grateful Dead

E


----------



## littlefairywren

Everybody's Talkin' - Harry Nilsson

N


----------



## spiritangel

Not that Kind Anastacia

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Dream (When You're Feeling Blue) - The Pied Pipers

M


----------



## spiritangel

Music Makes us Real Fraggle Rock

L


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Lady Godiva - Peter and Gordon

A


----------



## Weirdo890

Answer Me, My Love - Nat King Cole

V or E


----------



## Lamia

Weirdo890 said:


> Answer Me, My Love - Nat King Cole
> 
> V or E



Enter Sandman Metallica

N


----------



## littlefairywren

Night Fever - Bee Gees

R


----------



## spiritangel

Rock n Roll High School the Ramones

L


----------



## Adamantoise

Labour Of Love - Hue and Cry

E or V?


----------



## isamarie69

Viva La Vida Coldplay

A


----------



## Adamantoise

Always Will Be - Hammerfall

B or E?


----------



## littlefairywren

Borderline - Michael Gray

N or E


----------



## isamarie69

Even the nights are better. Air Supply 

R


lol YeaH i said it. Maybe this needs to be in the guilty pleasure thread


----------



## Adamantoise

isamarie69 said:


> Even the nights are better. Air Supply
> 
> R
> 
> 
> lol YeaH i said it. Maybe this needs to be in the guilty pleasure thread



Rock and Roll Party Town - GWAR

N

Agreed-this thread has consumed a fair amount of my time on Dims.


----------



## littlefairywren

(The) Night Chicago Died - Paper Lace

D


----------



## Lamia

Drowning Man-Duran Duran

N


----------



## littlefairywren

Nobody Said it Was Easy - Cold Play

Y


----------



## Lamia

littlefairywren said:


> Nobody Said it Was Easy - Cold Play
> 
> Y



Yellow Submarine -Beatles

E


----------



## littlefairywren

Escape - Enrique Iglesias

P or E


----------



## Lamia

littlefairywren said:


> Escape - Enrique Iglesias
> 
> P or E



Papa Don't Preach- Madonna

H


----------



## littlefairywren

Head Over Heels - Tears for Fears

S


----------



## Lamia

Severina-Mission Uk

A


----------



## willowmoon

All She Wants Is - Duran Duran

S


----------



## Lamia

willowmoon said:


> All She Wants Is - Duran Duran
> 
> S



SUNRISE-DURAN DURAN 

E


----------



## willowmoon

Lamia said:


> SUNRISE-DURAN DURAN
> 
> E



Election Day - Arcadia (must be a Simon LeBon love fest this morning LOL)

Y


----------



## Lamia

willowmoon said:


> Election Day - Arcadia (must be a Simon LeBon love fest this morning LOL)
> 
> Y



You've Got to Believe-Duran Duran

E


----------



## willowmoon

Lamia said:


> You've Got to Believe-Duran Duran
> 
> E



Electric Barbarella - Duran Duran

A


----------



## Lamia

willowmoon said:


> Electric Barbarella - Duran Duran
> 
> A



Astronaut-Duran Duran 

T


(the madness shall never end)


----------



## willowmoon

Lamia said:


> Astronaut-Duran Duran
> 
> T
> 
> 
> (the madness shall never end)



Time for Temptation - Duran Duran

N

(how soon before we get "run" cuz of this LOL)


----------



## Lamia

Nite Runner

R

(run? me no habla)


----------



## spiritangel

Rudolf the red nose reindeer

R


----------



## willowmoon

Red Carpet Massacre - Duran Duran

E


----------



## littlefairywren

Everybody Loves Somebody - Dean Martin

Y


----------



## spiritangel

Your the Voice John Farhnam (spelling is shot today lol)

E


----------



## littlefairywren

Everybody's Got Their Something - Nikka Costa

G


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Girlfriend In A Coma - The Smiths

A


----------



## littlefairywren

Adagio for Strings - Samuel Barber

S


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Song 2 - Blur

2 - (and there are plenty of songs to choose  )


----------



## willowmoon

2 Legit 2 Quit - MC Hammer

T


----------



## littlefairywren

The Look of Love - ABC

V or E


----------



## rellis10

E-Bow The Letter - REM

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Return To Innocence - Enigma

C or E


----------



## rellis10

Electrolite - REM

T OR E

Can you tell i'v been listening to REM alot today?


----------



## littlefairywren

Tainted Love - Soft Cell

V or E


----------



## rellis10

Enter Sandman - Metallica

N


----------



## Nas80

Nothing else matters - Metallica

Next: "s"


----------



## runningman

Smokers outside the hospital doors - Editors

S again.


----------



## Lamia

Sin of the City-Duran Duran oh yeah

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

Your Love - Laura Doyle

V or E


----------



## rellis10

Everybody Hurts - REM

S


----------



## Tiguan

rellis10 said:


> Everybody Hurts - REM
> 
> S



Second Chance - Shinedown

C


----------



## littlefairywren

Cool Night - Paul Davis

T


----------



## Tiguan

littlefairywren said:


> Cool Night - Paul Davis
> 
> T



"The Rising" - Bruce Springsteen 

L


----------



## littlefairywren

Love Lost - The Temper Trap

T


----------



## Tiguan

littlefairywren said:


> Love Lost - The Temper Trap
> 
> T



lol  Ive neve rheard of them, Wren... Back to T again? Ok...

"Total Eclipse of The Heart" by Nikki French

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Tiguan said:


> lol  Ive neve rheard of them, Wren... Back to T again? Ok...
> 
> "Total Eclipse of The Heart" by Nikki French
> 
> S



Here you go Tiguan! I love them, my favourite is Sweet Disposition 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLTPKKt-pMs

Teardrop - Massive Attack

P


----------



## willowmoon

Playing With Uranium - Duran Duran

M


----------



## Tiguan

littlefairywren said:


> Here you go Tiguan! I love them, my favourite is Sweet Disposition
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLTPKKt-pMs
> 
> Teardrop - Massive Attack
> 
> P



WOW! Massive Attack! SCORE!! 

Also Poster below.. Duran Duran: SCORE!!!! 

Now, as for "P".....

"Peaches" by The Presidents of The United States Of America.


----------



## littlefairywren

Sweetest Decline - Beth Orton

N or E


----------



## willowmoon

Nothing Compares 2 U - Sinéad O'Connor 

U


----------



## littlefairywren

Undercover Angel - Alan O'Day

L


----------



## spiritangel

Let it be me Elvis 

E


----------



## littlefairywren

Evacuate The Dance Floor - Cascada

R


----------



## spiritangel

Save a horse, Ride a cowboy Big and Rich

Y


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Years May Come Years May Go - Herman's Hermits


----------



## isamarie69

Never let you go. Third eye blind


O


----------



## littlefairywren

On The Outside - Sheryl Crow

D or E


----------



## isamarie69

Dazed and confused. Led Zepplin


----------



## littlefairywren

Differently - Cassie Davis

Y


----------



## willowmoon

You Got It (The Right Stuff) - New Kids on the Block

F


----------



## Lamia

I got to do it

Faster than Light-Duran Duran

T


----------



## willowmoon

Time for Temptation - Duran Duran

N


----------



## Lamia

New Moon on Monday Duran Duran

Y


----------



## willowmoon

Yo Bad Azizi - Duran Duran

I


----------



## Lamia

willowmoon said:


> Yo Bad Azizi - Duran Duran
> 
> I



Is there something I should know? Duran Duran

W


----------



## willowmoon

Lamia said:


> Is there something I should know? Duran Duran
> 
> W



Wild Boys - Duran Duran

S


----------



## Lamia

Serious-Duran Duran

S


----------



## willowmoon

Silva Halo - Duran Duran

O


----------



## rellis10

Open Your Eyes - Snow Patrol

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Sex on Fire - Kings Of Leon

R or E


----------



## spiritangel

Edelweiss Rogers and Hammerstein (Sound of Music)

S


----------



## rellis10

Sing - Travis

G


----------



## willowmoon

Girls Just Wanna Have Fun - Cyndi Lauper

N


----------



## Chode McBlob

Night School - Frank Zappa, Jazz From Hell

"L"


----------



## rellis10

Like a Rolling Stone - Bob Dylan

E or N


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Europe Endless - Kraftwerk

S


----------



## Tiguan

littlefairywren said:


> Sweetest Decline - Beth Orton
> 
> N or E



N - "Never Gonna Say Im Sorry" by Ace Of Base"

E - "Electric Slide" by ?


----------



## Tiguan

Tiguan said:


> N - "Never Gonna Say Im Sorry" by Ace Of Base"
> 
> E - "Electric Slide" by ?



S! 

4567890


----------



## Weirdo890

So Wrong - Patsy Cline

G


----------



## isamarie69

Girl The Beatles


L


----------



## Lamia

Love Me Do -Beatles (first song I learned)


O


----------



## isamarie69

Over the rainbow Judy Garland


----------



## willowmoon

Womanizer - Britney Spears

R


----------



## Lamia

Red Light-U2

T


----------



## willowmoon

Tainted Love - Soft Cell

E


----------



## littlefairywren

Exodus - Edith Piaf

S


----------



## Lamia

Silly Love Songs- wings


----------



## willowmoon

Shout - Tears For Fears

T


----------



## Lamia

willowmoon said:


> Shout - Tears For Fears
> 
> T



Take on Me AHA

E


----------



## willowmoon

Eyes Without A Face - Billy Idol

E (again!)


----------



## spiritangel

Every Little Step Bobby brown (song keeps popping into my head)


P


----------



## Weirdo890

Powerhouse - The Raymond Scott Quintet

S or E


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Stone Cold Sober - Paloma Faith

R


----------



## rellis10

Resistance - Muse

E or C


----------



## Weirdo890

Cool, Cool Water - The Beach Boys

R


----------



## Chode McBlob

Run Out Of Time - Paul Butterfield Blues Band - The Resurrection of Pigboy Crabshaw

"E"


----------



## Weirdo890

Eight Days a Week - The Beatles

K


----------



## littlefairywren

Kung Fu Fighting - Carl Douglas

G


----------



## willowmoon

Girls on Film - Duran Duran

M


----------



## littlefairywren

Mary's Prayer - Danny Wilson

R


----------



## willowmoon

Rapture - Blondie

E


----------



## Lamia

El Diablo-Arcadia

O


----------



## willowmoon

Out of My Mind - Duran Duran

D


----------



## Lamia

Downtown-Duran Duran

T


----------



## willowmoon

Take It Easy - Andy Taylor

Y


----------



## spiritangel

Yummy Yummy Yummy Ohio Express 


Y


----------



## KittyKitten

spiritangel said:


> Yummy Yummy Yummy Ohio Express
> 
> 
> Y



You're all I need - Marvin Gaye and Tammi Terrell

D


----------



## isamarie69

Don't go breaking my heart. Elton John and Kiki Dee


T


----------



## littlefairywren

That's When I Think Of You - 1927

U


----------



## isamarie69

Underneath it all. No Doubt


L


----------



## lalatx

Loser- Beck

G


----------



## isamarie69

LOL You mean R right? 

Right back where we stared from. Maxine Nightingale.

M


----------



## willowmoon

My Immortal - Evanescence

L


----------



## littlefairywren

Love Don't Love Nobody - The Spinners

Y


----------



## willowmoon

You Dumb F**k - Crackout

K


----------



## spiritangel

Killer on the loose- FAKER

E


----------



## Tiguan

spiritangel said:


> Killer on the loose- FAKER
> 
> E



"Easy Lover" by Phil Collins and the other guy.

S


----------



## littlefairywren

LOL, the other guy 

Ride on Time - Black Box

M or E

Hiya, Tiguan....it is the last letter of the song hon, not the artist. In this case it is either M or E, because E can be a hard one as it comes up all the time.


----------



## willowmoon

My Humps - Black Eyed Peas

S


----------



## KnottyOne

Shadow - Nonpoint

W


----------



## isamarie69

Wild world. Cat Stevens

D


----------



## lalatx

DJ's- Sublime

S


----------



## Agent 007

Steam - Peter Gabriel

M


----------



## isamarie69

Move along. All american rejects

G


----------



## Agent 007

God is a DJ - Faithless

J


----------



## swamptoad

Jumpin' Jack Flash - The Rolling Stones


H


----------



## isamarie69

Heartbreaker. Pat Benatar.

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Rot 'n' Roll - Carcass

L!


----------



## isamarie69

Love letters in the sand. Pat Boone.


D


----------



## littlefairywren

Dancing Queen - ABBA

N


----------



## isamarie69

Never say never. Romeo void.

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Running Up That Hill - Kate Bush

L


----------



## Weirdo890

Lay Lady Lay - Bob Dylan

Y


----------



## willowmoon

Yesterday - The Beatles

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You've Changed - Sia

D


----------



## KnottyOne

Dangerous - Magaz

S


----------



## Agent 007

Save tonight - Eagle Eye Cherry

T


----------



## littlefairywren

Turn Me Loose - Lover Boy

S or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Stalins' Organs - GWAR

S again...oops. :doh:


----------



## Agent 007

Shine - Aswad

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Epidemic Of Hate - Dying Fetus

E or T?


----------



## Agent 007

I'll go for E

Every little thing she does is magic - The Police

C


----------



## Adamantoise

Creation (Intro) - Vader

O


----------



## littlefairywren

One Way Ticket - Eruption

T


----------



## Agent 007

Teenage Dirtbag - Wheatus

G


----------



## Weirdo890

Grey Sky Eyes - Carbon Leaf

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Say it Right - Nelly Furtado

T


----------



## Agent 007

Tunnel of love - Dire Straits

E


----------



## Micara

Everywhere- Michelle Branch

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Evil Inside - Amorphis

E or D?


----------



## spiritangel

Every Morning Sugar Ray


G


----------



## littlefairywren

Good Vibrations - Marky Mark

S


----------



## Micara

Sway- Michael Buble

Y


----------



## spiritangel

You sexy thing Hot Chocolate


G


----------



## littlefairywren

Gimme! Gimme! Gimme! (A Man After Midnight) - ABBA (Actually, any time will do thanks)

M or E


----------



## Blackhawk2293

Escapade - Janet Jackson

E


----------



## littlefairywren

Eaten by the Monster of Love - Sparks

V or E


----------



## Blackhawk2293

E again? Ok here we go...

Everybody's Fool - Evanescence

L


----------



## littlefairywren

Lead Me On - Griffin House

N


----------



## KnottyOne

Nebula - Incubus

A


----------



## littlefairywren

And the Boys - Angus & Julia Stone

S


----------



## Munchausen

Strike the Slate
By: Shaman's Harvest
Next letter, t or e


----------



## spiritangel

Enter Sandman Metallica

there we go we are off e

N


----------



## littlefairywren

Never Say Never - The Fray

R


----------



## spiritangel

Rock n roll high school the Ramones


L


----------



## isamarie69

Love in an elevator. Aerosmith.

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Retching On The Dirt - Napalm Death

T


----------



## spiritangel

The Tommorrow Song Rolf the Dog

G


----------



## Adamantoise

Geek - Autopsy

K


----------



## AuntHen

Keepin' The Faith by Billy Joel

H


----------



## spiritangel

Help me Rhonda the beach boys

A


----------



## KnottyOne

Addicted - OPM

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Dakota - Stereophonics

A


----------



## spiritangel

As My guitar gently weeps George Harrison (although have to admit I know this cause of floyd from the muppets :blush


S


----------



## KnottyOne

Soul Kitchen - The Doors

N


----------



## littlefairywren

No Ordinary Love - Sade

V or E


----------



## Blackhawk2293

Eye of the Tiger - Survivor

R


----------



## willowmoon

Roam - The B-52's

M


----------



## AuntHen

Moon River- Henry Mancini (sung by good ol' Andy Williams...yeah my Mom had the record) 

R or E


----------



## spiritangel

Run to Paradise Choir Boys

E


----------



## willowmoon

Electric Youth - Debbie Gibson

H


----------



## spiritangel

Helter Skelter the Beatles


R


----------



## willowmoon

Respect - Aretha Franklin

T


----------



## spiritangel

Time in a bottle- Jim Croce


E


----------



## willowmoon

El Diablo - Arcadia

O


----------



## littlefairywren

Oh Girl - The Chi-Lites

L


----------



## spiritangel

L.O.V.E High Five

oh dear E again


----------



## willowmoon

Everybody Have Fun Tonight - Wang Chung

T


----------



## littlefairywren

Temptation - The Tea Party

N


----------



## spiritangel

Nineteen Eighty Five bowling for soup

E (sorry)


----------



## littlefairywren

Everyone's A Winner - Hot Chocolate

R


----------



## spiritangel

Roll On the Living end


N


----------



## KittyKitten

Never can say goodbye- Michael Jackson


----------



## Comfy

Eminence Front - The Who

T


----------



## isamarie69

Time wont let me go. The Bravery

O


----------



## littlefairywren

Oh What a Thrill - The Mavericks

L


----------



## Adamantoise

Loverman - Metallica

N


----------



## littlefairywren

Needles & Pins - The Searchers

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Syntykoski Syömmehessäin - Korpiklaani

N...again.


----------



## isamarie69

New York New York. Frank Sinatra

K


----------



## Adamantoise

Kalifornia - FatboySlim

A


----------



## spiritangel

Amanda By Boston


A


----------



## isamarie69

Always and forever. Heatwave

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Release - The Tea Party

S or E


----------



## isamarie69

Everyday i write the book. Elvis Costello.


K


----------



## spiritangel

Kokomo- the beach boys

O


----------



## littlefairywren

O Mio Babbino Caro - Kiri Te Kanawa

O


----------



## Adamantoise

Only Women Bleed - Alice Cooper

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Don't Stop Till You Get Enough - Michael Jackson

H

How ya doing, Tom?


----------



## isamarie69

Delta Dawn. Helen Reddy


N


----------



## littlefairywren

No Ordinary Love - Sade

V or E

Hello there, isamarie!!!


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Don't Stop Till You Get Enough - Michael Jackson
> 
> H
> 
> How ya doing, Tom?



Evidence In The Furnace - Cannibal Corpse

E or C?

Tired,but otherwise I'm fine. I can't stick around long!


----------



## isamarie69

come dancing. The Kinks.


G


----------



## littlefairywren

(The) Garden - Mirah

N

Good to hear you are feeling better, sweet! :happy:


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> (The) Garden - Mirah
> 
> N
> 
> Good to hear you are feeling better, sweet! :happy:



Nightmare - The Casualties

E or R?

Thank you,Kim. I've been taking medicine for my chest recently,so I haven't been too bad.


----------



## Punkin1024

Adamantoise said:


> Nightmare - The Casualties
> 
> E or R?
> 
> Thank you,Kim. I've been taking medicine for my chest recently,so I haven't been too bad.



Everybody - Keith Urban

Y


----------



## Mathias

You- Breaking Benjamin


U


----------



## littlefairywren

Until You - Dave Barnes

U


----------



## isamarie69

Unforgettable. Nat King Cole.


L or E


----------



## littlefairywren

Love Bites - Def Leppard

S


----------



## rellis10

Songbird - Oasis

D


----------



## balletguy

Desparado-Eagles

0


----------



## littlefairywren

One Way Ticket - Eruption

T


----------



## Weirdo890

Ticket to Ride - The Beatles

D or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Deceiver - Napalm Death

R


----------



## Weirdo890

Roland the Headless Thompson Gunner - Warren Zevon

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Rebirth - 1000 Scars

H


----------



## Weirdo890

Hey There - Rosemary Clooney

R or E


----------



## littlefairywren

Rescue - Lucinda Williams

U or E

G'd morning, all my music lovin' friends! :happy:


----------



## Adamantoise

Under Me Sensi - Barrington Levy

I

Good day,Kim!


----------



## littlefairywren

I See You - Leona Lewis

U


----------



## Punkin1024

Undo It - Carrie Underwood

T


----------



## Chode McBlob

Treacherous Cretins - Frank Zappa - Shut Up 'n' Play Yer Guitar.

"S"


----------



## littlefairywren

Still Waters Run Deep - The Four Tops

P


----------



## spiritangel

Pappa Dont Preach Madonna


H


----------



## littlefairywren

Heaven Coming Down - The Tea Party

N


----------



## rellis10

New Divide - Linkin Park

E or D


----------



## Mathias

Dance Alone- No More Kings

S


----------



## Punkin1024

Songs About Rain - Gary Allan

N


----------



## Weirdo890

Nobody Told Me - John Lennon

M or E


----------



## Punkin1024

Even Now - Barry Manilow

W


----------



## Agent 007

Wish I could fly - Roxette

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

You Don't Love Me (No No No) - Dawn Penn

O


----------



## littlefairywren

On and On - Stephen Bishop

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Northern Gate - Týr

E or T?


----------



## littlefairywren

That's Where I'll Be = Celeste Prince

B or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Breathe - The Prodigy

E or H?


----------



## littlefairywren

Hey, Soul Sister! - Train

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Ravenous Freaks - Autopsy

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Sadness - Enigma

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Sabbra Cadabra - Black Sabbath

A


----------



## littlefairywren

Al Di La - Connie Francis

A


----------



## Adamantoise

Atlantis - The Shadows 

S

The Shadows rock.


----------



## littlefairywren

I agree!

Somewhere Only we Know - Keane

W


----------



## Adamantoise

Wardogs - G.B.H.

s


----------



## littlefairywren

Song For Mia - Lizz Wright

A


----------



## Adamantoise

Apple Of Sodom - Marilyn Manson

M

It is late-I must flee for now,but I predict that I'll return tomorrow.

Ciao!


----------



## littlefairywren

More Than A Feeling - Boston

G


----------



## Punkin1024

Give Me That Girl - Joe Nichols 


L

I'm of for the evening. Hope to see you all tomorrow! Until then, keep on singing!


----------



## spiritangel

Love is in the Air (omg one of my cringe songs) by John Paul Young 


R


----------



## Comfy

Run Like Hell - Pink Floyd

L


----------



## littlefairywren

Living For the Love of You - The Isley Brothers

U


----------



## spiritangel

Under the Bridge Red Hot Chili Peppers


E


----------



## littlefairywren

Evacuate The Dance Floor - Cascada

R


----------



## Agent 007

Run to the water - Live

R again (sorry, folks!)


----------



## littlefairywren

Right Kind of Love - Jeremy Jordan

V or E


----------



## Punkin1024

Everyday America - Sugarland

A


----------



## Weirdo890

American Honky-Tonk Bar Association - Garth Brooks

N


----------



## Micara

Need You Now- Lady Antebellum

W


----------



## Weirdo890

Werewolves of London - Warren Zevon

N (again)


----------



## Micara

No More Mr. Nice Guy- Alice Cooper

Y


----------



## Weirdo890

You Didn't Try to Call Me - Frank Zappa and the Mothers of Invention

M or E


----------



## isamarie69

More then words. Extreme.

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Sometimes - Alex Lloyd

S


----------



## willowmoon

SexyBack - Justin Timberlake w/Timbaland

K


----------



## littlefairywren

Killing Me Softly With His Song - Roberta Flack

G


----------



## spiritangel

Gloria- Laura Brannigan


A


----------



## Micara

At Last- Etta James

T


----------



## littlefairywren

This Womans Work - Kate Bush

K


----------



## spiritangel

Kiss the Girl Disneys the Little Mermaid


L


----------



## Weirdo890

Lawdy, Miss Clawdy - Elvis Presley

Y


----------



## willowmoon

You Oughta Know - Alanis Morrissette

W


----------



## Micara

I love that song.

Why Can't I? - Liz Phair

I


----------



## willowmoon

I'm Too Sexy - Right Said Fred

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

You're So Vain - Carly Simon

N


----------



## Punkin1024

Need You Now - Lady Antebellum

W


----------



## littlefairywren

World on Fire - Sarah McLachlan

R or E


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Rough Sex - Lords of Acid

X


----------



## littlefairywren

Xanado - Olivia Newton John

O


----------



## willowmoon

Ordinary World - Duran Duran

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Don't Speak - No Doubt

K


----------



## Micara

Kiss Me Deadly- Lita Ford

Y


----------



## willowmoon

Y.M.C.A. - The Village People

A


----------



## littlefairywren

Avalon - Roxy Music

N


----------



## willowmoon

Night Train - Guns 'n Roses

N (again!)


----------



## Micara

Nothing Else Matters- Metallica

S


----------



## spiritangel

Singing in the Rain - from the Musical Singing in the Rain (so a few people sang it gene kelly being one of them)


N


----------



## littlefairywren

Nights In White Satin - Moody Blues

N


----------



## Micara

Never Say Goodbye- Bon Jovi

E


----------



## LJ Rock

"Every Now And Then" - Earth Wind and Fire 

N


----------



## Micara

Nasty- Janet Jackson

Y


----------



## Tiguan

Micara said:


> Everywhere- Michelle Branch
> 
> E



"Evenflow" by Pearl Jam.

S


----------



## LJ Rock

actually its "W" 

"What You Won't Do" - Bobby Caldwell 

O


----------



## spiritangel

LJ Rock said:


> actually its "W"
> 
> "What You Won't Do" - Bobby Caldwell
> 
> O



Oh what a Night Frankie Valli



T


----------



## LJ Rock

"Til Tomorrow" - Marvin Gaye 

W


----------



## littlefairywren

Walk the Night - The Skatt Brothers

T


----------



## Punkin1024

The Truth - Jason Aldean

H


----------



## littlefairywren

Heart of Glass - Blondie

S


----------



## willowmoon

She Blinded Me With Science - Thomas Dolby

E


----------



## littlefairywren

Everyone's A Winner - Hot Chocolate

R


----------



## willowmoon

Right Here Waiting - Richard Marx

G


----------



## littlefairywren

Give Me The Night - George Benson

T


----------



## spiritangel

The House of stone and light Martin Paige


T


----------



## LJ Rock

"Tell Me Something Good" - Rufus & Chaka Khan 

D


----------



## spiritangel

Do wah diddy Manfred Mann


Y


----------



## willowmoon

You Be Illin' - Run-D.M.C.

N


----------



## LJ Rock

"No Sleep 'Til Brooklyn" - Beastie Boys 

N


----------



## rellis10

No More Sorrow - Linkin Park

W


----------



## runningman

Warsaw or the first breath you take after you give up - Them Crooked Vultures. P


----------



## LJ Rock

"Pump Up The Jam" - Technotronic 

M


----------



## Adamantoise

Message In Blood - Pantera

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Do Right Woman, Do Right Man - Aretha Franklin

N


----------



## Micara

Naughty Girl- Beyonce

L


----------



## littlefairywren

Let's Get it on Tonight - Montell Jordan

T


----------



## Micara

Thunder Road- Bruce Springsteen

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Don't You Feel Like Crying - Solomon Burke

G


----------



## isamarie69

Give it to me baby. Rick James.


Y


----------



## LJ Rock

"You Got It Bad, Girl" - Stevie Wonder 

L


----------



## littlefairywren

Let's Stay Together - Al Green

R


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Robot Love - Lords of Acid

E


----------



## littlefairywren

Edge Of Desire - John Mayer

R or E


----------



## Micara

Rudebox- Robbie Williams

X (don't kill me)

O is okay, if you're stumped.


----------



## littlefairywren

One Day I'll Fly Away - Randy Crawford

Y

LOL, I am glad there was on O option


----------



## LJ Rock

littlefairywren said:


> One Day I'll Fly Away - Randy Crawford
> 
> Y
> 
> LOL, I am glad there was on O option



Hey, there's always "Xanadu"  

"You Make Me Feel Brand New" - The Stylistics 

*W*


----------



## littlefairywren

What Becomes Of The Broken Hearted - Jimmy Ruffin

D


----------



## Punkin1024

Dance With Me - Orleans

E or M


----------



## littlefairywren

Mondo Bongo - Joe Strummer & the Mescaleros

O


----------



## isamarie69

One fine day. The Chiffons

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You're the First, The Last, My Everything - Barry White

G


----------



## willowmoon

Goodbye Is Forever - Arcadia

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Return of the Mack - Mark Morrison

K


----------



## LJ Rock

"Knock On Wood" - Eddie Floyd 

D


----------



## littlefairywren

December - Collective Soul

R


----------



## LJ Rock

"Remember the Time" - Michael Jackson '

E (M)


----------



## littlefairywren

Misty Blue - Dorothy Moore

U or E


----------



## Micara

U Can't Touch This- MC Hammer

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Micara said:


> U Can't Touch This- MC Hammer
> 
> S



LOL, I can see the pants!

Strokin' - Clarence Carter

N


----------



## spiritangel

Never Ever All Saints


R


----------



## littlefairywren

Rock With You - Michael Jackson

U


----------



## sarie

untitled - interpol

d!


----------



## littlefairywren

Dreamweaver - Gary Wright

R


----------



## spiritangel

Up up and Away the fith dimension


Y


----------



## littlefairywren

Young Hearts Run Free - Candi Stanton

R or E or E


----------



## sarie

exit music (for a film) - radiohead

m!


----------



## spiritangel

Cats in the Cradle Cat Stevens (cant remember his new name)

E

Sari is the last letter of the song title not a random one hugs


----------



## willowmoon

Everywhere - Michelle Branch

E (yet again!)


----------



## littlefairywren

Elenore - The Turtles

R or E


----------



## sarie

existence - non phixion

e/c!


----------



## littlefairywren

Cherish - The Association

H


----------



## sarie

hazel - junior boys

l!


----------



## Adamantoise

Lucifer Speaks - Secrets Of The Moon

S


----------



## Micara

Samson- Regina Spektor

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Nudged - GWAR

D


----------



## Chode McBlob

Next in Line - Robin Trower - Another Day's Blues

*E*


----------



## littlefairywren

Emotion - Samantha Sang

N


----------



## Adamantoise

No Chorus - Har Mar Superstar

S


----------



## littlefairywren

She's Got a Way - Billy Joel

Y

Good morning, folks!


----------



## Chode McBlob

Younk Funk - Derek Trucks Band - Out Of The Madness

*K*


----------



## Adamantoise

Killing Time - Metallica 

E or M?


----------



## littlefairywren

Everlasting - Remy Shand

G


----------



## Adamantoise

Geese Tune - Nicky Blackmarket

E or N???


----------



## Punkin1024

Everybody Have Fun Tonight - Wang Chung 

T


----------



## Mathias

This - No more Kings

W


----------



## Adamantoise

Wings Of Time - Tyr

E or M?


----------



## sarie

missed me - the dresden dolls <3

e or m!


----------



## Adamantoise

Mutant Jazz - T-power

Z


----------



## Micara

Zamboni - Martin Zellar

Or as my daughter calls it, the zambino. 

I


----------



## Adamantoise

In Absentia - Planet Rain

A


----------



## littlefairywren

Angel Eyes - Roxy Music

S


----------



## spiritangel

Sexual Healing Marvin Gay

G


----------



## Weirdo890

Get Back - The Beatles

K


----------



## spiritangel

Kung Foo Fighting Carl Douglas


G


----------



## Punkin1024

Good Time Casanova - Carrie Underwood

A


----------



## lalatx

Across the Universe- The Beatles 

E


----------



## littlefairywren

Everything But You - Brian McFadden

U


----------



## Lamia

Under the Bridge-Red Hot Chili Peppers

E


----------



## littlefairywren

Escape - Enrique Iglesias

P or E


----------



## willowmoon

Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic - The Police

C


----------



## littlefairywren

Crazy English Summer - Faithless

R


----------



## willowmoon

Round and Round - Ratt

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Desperado - The Eagles

O


----------



## LJ Rock

"On and On" - Stephen Bishop 

N


----------



## littlefairywren

No Ordinary Love - Sade

V or E


----------



## spiritangel

Everyday People Sly & the Family Stone.


E


----------



## willowmoon

Everybody Wants To Rule The World - Tears For Fears

D


----------



## spiritangel

Devil in Disguise Elvis 


S or E


----------



## littlefairywren

Sweet Disposition - The Temper Trap

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Nightmare In A~Minor - Gravediggaz

R


----------



## Agent 007

Rain Down on Me - Kane

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Milk It - Nirvana

T


----------



## Punkin1024

Thats How Country Boys Roll - Billy Currington 

L


----------



## littlefairywren

Let's Stay Together - Al Green

R


----------



## autopaint-1

Rendezvous - S


The Hudson Bros.


----------



## littlefairywren

Steal My Sunshine - Len

N or E


----------



## autopaint-1

Eleven Roses - S

The Wrens


----------



## littlefairywren

Stand by Me - Ben E King

M or E


----------



## swamptoad

Moondance - Van Morrison


E or C


----------



## KittyKitten

Eye of the Tiger

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Rock Me Tonight - Freddie Jackson

T


----------



## spiritangel

Teenagers My Chemical Romance



S


----------



## littlefairywren

She's Got You - Patsy Cline

U


----------



## Punkin1024

Un-Break My Heart - Toni Braxton 

T


----------



## littlefairywren

This Boy's In Love - The Presets

V or E


----------



## willowmoon

Enter Sandman - Metallica

N


----------



## littlefairywren

No Other Way - Jack Johnson

Y


----------



## spiritangel

You'll never Know the Platters

W


----------



## LJ Rock

"Word Up" - Cameo 

P


----------



## spiritangel

Pukka Pukka Pukka Squekitly Boink Fraggle Rock


K


----------



## willowmoon

Khanada - Duran Duran

A


----------



## spiritangel

All I want for Christmas is You MariaH Carey

U


----------



## LJ Rock

"Useless Landscape" - Antonio Carlos Jobim 

E (P)


----------



## littlefairywren

Protection - Massive Attack

N


----------



## Punkin1024

No Place That Far  Sara Evans

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Reasons Are All I Have Left - The Art Of Fighting

T


----------



## KittyKitten

The Tracks of My Tears - Smokie Robinson and the Miracles

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Shandi - Kiss

I


----------



## spiritangel

Iko Iko There are tons of versions of this song


O


----------



## littlefairywren

On My Own - Patti Labelle & Michael McDonald

N


----------



## Mathias

New Friend Request- Gym Glass Heroes

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Dandelion Wine - Ron Sexsmith

N or E


----------



## biggirlsrock

Exciter - KISS or Judas Priest. Same name, but 2 totally different songs.

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Ride on Time - Black Box

M or E


----------



## biggirlsrock

Everyone's A Star - TNT

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Rotted Body Landslide - Cannibal Corpse

E or D?


----------



## biggirlsrock

Eat The Rich - Motorhead

H


----------



## Adamantoise

Hardening Of The Arteries - Slayer

S


----------



## biggirlsrock

Spreading the Disease - Queensryche

E - again with the F*%#in' "E"


----------



## isamarie69

Every morning. Sugar Ray.

G


----------



## biggirlsrock

Goodbye Girl - Squeeze

L


----------



## littlefairywren

Love Don't Love Nobody - The Spinners

Y


----------



## mountaindew

Yours to Hold - Skillet

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Don't Hold Back - The Potbelleez

K


----------



## Punkin1024

Kiss Me - Superior None The Richer

E or M


----------



## littlefairywren

End of the Road - Boys to Men

D


----------



## willowmoon

Der Kommissar - After The Fire

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Run - Snow Patrol

N


----------



## willowmoon

Notorious - Duran Duran

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Summer Samba - Lalo Schifrin

A


----------



## willowmoon

After the Rain - Nelson (probably one of the worst songs of the 90's)

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Nomad - Sepultura

d


----------



## LJ Rock

"Don't Say Goodnight" - Isley Brothers 

T


----------



## autopaint-1

Two Loves Have I - Diamonds


I


----------



## spiritangel

I Am Killing Heidi

M


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Mirror (The) - Chimp Spanner

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Release - The Tea Party

S or E


----------



## isamarie69

Sandy John Travolta (Grease)


Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You and I - Ingrid Michaelson

I


----------



## spiritangel

Islands in the stream Dolly Parton and Kenny Rogers


M


----------



## isamarie69

Macarena Los Del Rios.


A


----------



## littlefairywren

American Boy - Estelle with Kayne West

Y


----------



## willowmoon

You're The Inspiration - Chicago

N


----------



## littlefairywren

Nights In White Satin - Moody Blues

N again....sorry!


----------



## spiritangel

Never gonna give you up rick astley


P


----------



## littlefairywren

Purple Rain - Prince

N


----------



## spiritangel

Neutron Dance The Pointer Sisters


E


----------



## Micara

"Everybody Wants to Rule the World" - Tears for Fears

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Dance Little Lady - Tina Charles

Y


----------



## spiritangel

Yellow Rose of Texas 


S (sorry no idea who sings it think there are a few versions around)


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Summer Romance - Incubus

E


----------



## kristineirl

Eulogy - TOOL

Y!


----------



## KnottyOne

You & I Both - Jason Mraz

H


----------



## kristineirl

Hard Lines, Sunken Cheeks - Pantera

S


----------



## LJ Rock

"Sweet Thing" - Rufus and Chaka Khan 

G


----------



## Adamantoise

Gangsta II - Gunsmoke and Shy FX

I


----------



## littlefairywren

I Hope That I Don't Fall In Love With You - Marc Cohn

U


----------



## Adamantoise

Up On Cripple Creek - The Band

K


----------



## biggirlsrock

Keep On Loving You - REO Speedwagon

U


----------



## littlefairywren

Use Somebody - Kings of Leon

Y


----------



## willowmoon

You Belong To The City - Glenn Frey

Y (again!)


----------



## Punkin1024

You Had Me At Hello - Kenny Chesney

O


----------



## littlefairywren

Only the Lonely - The Motels

Y


----------



## Tenacious Dave

Your Heat Is Rising - Electric Six

G


----------



## littlefairywren

Glory Box - Portishead

X or if you are annoyed with me O......


----------



## Micara

Xanadu- Olivia Newton John

U


----------



## littlefairywren

Unchained Melody - The Righteous Brothers

Y


----------



## willowmoon

Yo Bad Azizi - Duran Duran

I


----------



## littlefairywren

I'll Always Come Back To You - The Isley Brothers

U


----------



## willowmoon

Under the Boardwalk - The Drifters

K


----------



## isamarie69

Kiss me deadly. Lita Ford.

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You And Me - Lifehouse

M or E


----------



## autopaint-1

Elenore Rigby - Beatles

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

Year of the Cat - Al Stewart

T


----------



## LJ Rock

"Too High" - Stevie Wonder 

H


----------



## isamarie69

Here today Paul Mcartney

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

Oopsie Daisies


----------



## littlefairywren

You Don't Know Me - Ray Charles

M or E


----------



## willowmoon

My Neck, My Back - Khia

K


----------



## spiritangel

Kokomo the beach boys


O


----------



## willowmoon

Our Lips Are Sealed - The Go-Go's

D


----------



## Lamia

willowmoon said:


> Our Lips Are Sealed - The Go-Go's
> 
> D



Do You Believe in Shame?

Duran Duran

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Endless Cure - Origin

E or R?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

*Road to Nowhere* - Ozzy Osbourne


E


----------



## Chode McBlob

Early In The Morning - Eric Clapton - The Blues

*G*


----------



## littlefairywren

Gravity - John Mayer

Y


----------



## autopaint-1

You're My Everything - Temptations


G


----------



## spiritangel

Graceland Paul Simon


D


----------



## Punkin1024

Down In Flames  Stoney LaRue

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Sensuality (Part 1 & Part 2) - The Isley Brothers

Y


----------



## biggirlsrock

Yours Is No Disgrace - Yes

E


----------



## Punkin1024

Everybody Wants To Go To Heaven  Kenny Chesney 

N


----------



## biggirlsrock

Never Say Die - Black Sabbath

E


----------



## HappyFA75

biggirlsrock said:


> Never Say Die - Black Sabbath
> 
> E



"Everybody Plays the Fool" by Aaron Neville.

N


----------



## littlefairywren

No One - Alicia Keys

N or E


----------



## Gyrene

littlefairywren said:


> No One - Alicia Keys
> 
> N or E



E.I. - _Nelly_


----------



## spiritangel

In the still of the night Ella Fitzgerald


T


----------



## isamarie69

Take it away. Paul Mccartney.

Y (lol i aways seem to end with Y sorry)


----------



## autopaint-1

Yeild Not To Temptation - Bobby Bland


N


----------



## littlefairywren

New Kid in Town - The Eagles

N


----------



## spiritangel

Nikki Webster Nerf Herder (such a crack up of a strange song)


R


----------



## isamarie69

Red wine. UB40 Or Niel Diamond.


N or E


----------



## littlefairywren

Everyone's A Winner - Hot Chocolate

R


----------



## willowmoon

Roam - The B-52's

M


----------



## littlefairywren

More Than A Feeling - Boston

G


----------



## spiritangel

Get this party started Pink

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Dakota - Stereophonics

A


----------



## spiritangel

Always look on the bright side of life Monty Python


E


----------



## littlefairywren

Even When I'm Sleeping - Leonardos Bride

G


----------



## spiritangel

I looove that song lfw its one of my all time favs


Great balls of Fire Jerry Lee Lewis


E (sorry )


----------



## littlefairywren

It really is a beautiful song SA....one of my favs too 

Emotion - Samantha Sang

N


----------



## LJ Rock

littlefairywren said:


> It really is a beautiful song SA....one of my favs too
> 
> Emotion - Samantha Sang
> 
> N



good one! God love the 70s!  

"Never Gonna Let You Go" - Sergio Mendes 

O


----------



## littlefairywren

One Way Ticket - Eruption

T

I LOVE the 70's!


----------



## willowmoon

TiK ToK - Ke$ha

K


----------



## littlefairywren

Kashmir - Led Zeppelin

R

Nite nite, folks! Time for bed, even though I feel like pizza now lol.


----------



## HappyFA75

littlefairywren said:


> Kashmir - Led Zeppelin
> 
> R
> 
> Nite nite, folks! Time for bed, even though I feel like pizza now lol.



"Rihannon" by Fleetwood Mac.

P


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Pink Cadillac by Bruce Springsteen

C


----------



## willowmoon

Caught In A Mosh - Anthrax

H


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Hellraiser - Ozzy Osbourne

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Ready For Love - Cascada

E or V?


----------



## LJ Rock

"Easy Goin' Evening (My Mamma's Call)" - Stevie Wonder 

L


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Leica - The Faceless

A


----------



## Adamantoise

Astronomy - Blue Oyster Cult

Y


----------



## willowmoon

You Sexy Thing - Hot Chocolate

G


----------



## LJ Rock

"Give It To Me, Baby" - Rick James 

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

You Can't Break Me - Terror

E or M?


----------



## rg770Ibanez

(The) Eraser - Thom Yorke

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Revenge - Chimaira

E or G?


----------



## willowmoon

Every Rose Has Its Thorn - Poison

N


----------



## kristineirl

No One Like You - Scorpions 

U!


----------



## Adamantoise

Utopian Nightmare - Usurper

E or R?


----------



## willowmoon

Under The Sea - from the movie "The Little Mermaid"

A


----------



## Adamantoise

A Little's Enough - Angels and Airways

H


----------



## Chode McBlob

He's So Gay - Frank Zappa - Have I Offended Someone?

*Y*


----------



## littlefairywren

You're Such a Fabulous Dancer - Wha Koo

R


----------



## Punkin1024

Rain Is A Good Thing - Luke Bryan 

G


----------



## AuntHen

Goodnight Saigon by Billy Joel

N


----------



## littlefairywren

Night Moves - Bob Seger

S


----------



## willowmoon

Sex Child - Blue Murder

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Dancing In The City - Marshall Hain

Y


----------



## isamarie69

Your a rich girl. Hall and Oates.


L


----------



## littlefairywren

Lappuntamento - Ornella Vanoni

O


----------



## willowmoon

Ordinary World - Duran Duran

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Day Too Soon - Sia

N


----------



## willowmoon

No Woman, No Cry - Bob Marley & The Wailers

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You Are My Lady - Freddie Jackson

Y again...sorry


----------



## KittyKitten

You're the one-Dondria

E


----------



## willowmoon

Everywhere - Michelle Branch

E


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Erthe upon Erthe - Mediaeval Baebes


E


----------



## Micara

Everytime We Touch- Cascada

H


----------



## willowmoon

Hot Blooded - Foreigner

D


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Disturbia - Rihanna

A


----------



## Chode McBlob

A Woman Left Lonely - Janis Joplin - Pearl

*Y*


----------



## Nas80

You're not coming home tonight - First Aid Kit

T


----------



## isamarie69

Thats the way ( ahuh ahuh) I like it. K.C. And the Sunshine band.



T


----------



## littlefairywren

Tears - The Isley Brothers

S


----------



## willowmoon

Sultans of Swing - Dire Straits

G


----------



## littlefairywren

Groovin' Slowly - John Butler Trio

Y


----------



## isamarie69

Your the one that i want. John Travolta and Olivia Newton John Grease

T


----------



## willowmoon

Taxman - The Beatles

N


----------



## isamarie69

Never too much. Luther Vandross.


H


----------



## Punkin1024

Hard To Say I'm Sorry - Chicago

Y


----------



## LJ Rock

"You're The Inspiration" - Chicago 

N


----------



## littlefairywren

Nobody - Keith Sweat

Y


----------



## willowmoon

You Make Me Feel Like A Natural Woman - Aretha Franklin

N


----------



## littlefairywren

Nobody Said it Was Easy - Cold Play

Y


----------



## willowmoon

Your Mama Don't Dance - Loggins & Messina

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Cult - Slayer

T


----------



## Chode McBlob

The Poke - Brand X - Masques

*E*


----------



## Adamantoise

Étude in F-sharp major - Sergei Rachmaninoff

R


----------



## Punkin1024

Real Good Man  Tim McGraw

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Punkin1024 said:


> Real Good Man  Tim McGraw
> 
> N



Need To Kill - Venom

L

Hello Punkin. :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren

Let You Go - Kaskade & Hed Kandi

O

G'd morning


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Let You Go - Kaskade & Hed Kandi
> 
> O
> 
> G'd morning



Oral Asphyxiation - Lust Of Decay

N

Good day to you!


----------



## littlefairywren

Not Responsible - Gene Pitney

L or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Left Hand Path - Entombed

H


----------



## littlefairywren

Hate It Or Love It - The Game ft. 50 Cent

T


----------



## ThatFatGirl

Turn to You by the Go-Go's

U


----------



## Szombathy

Unforgettable-- Natalie and Nat Cole

E


----------



## littlefairywren

Enchantment - Corrinne Bailey Rae

T


----------



## isamarie69

Tomorrow. Annie (any cast lol)

W


----------



## willowmoon

Watching the Detectives - Elvis Costello

S


----------



## isamarie69

Steal my sunshine. Len

N or E


----------



## willowmoon

Nite Runner - Duran Duran

R


----------



## isamarie69

Runnin with the devil. Van Halen (yaay Pasadena baby!!!)


L


----------



## littlefairywren

Lost - Michael Bublé

T


----------



## Micara

Thank You- Alanis Morrissette

U


----------



## rellis10

United States of Eurasia - Muse

A


----------



## LJ Rock

"After All" - Al Jarreau 

L


----------



## littlefairywren

Love Don't Love Nobody - The Spinners

Y


----------



## Cupcake91

You'll find a way - Santogold

B


----------



## Punkin1024

Mamma Mia - Abba

A


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Apparition - The Contortionist

N


----------



## littlefairywren

Needles & Pins - The Searchers

S


----------



## isamarie69

Stand up and shout. Steal Dragon (movie Rockstar)

T


----------



## littlefairywren

T Shirt & My Panties On - Adina Howard Ft. Jamie Foxx

N


----------



## willowmoon

Nobody's Fool - Cinderella

L


----------



## isamarie69

Little girls. Oingo Boingo.



L or S


----------



## littlefairywren

Steppin' Out - Kaskade

T


----------



## isamarie69

Tuesday afternoon. The Moody Blues.

N


----------



## LJ Rock

"Night on Bald Mountain" - Modest Mussorgsky 

N


----------



## KnottyOne

Night of the Hunter - 30 Seconds to Mars

R


----------



## LJ Rock

"Roll With It" - Steve Winwood 

T


----------



## Cupcake91

Something is Happening - Herman's Hermits 

G


----------



## Adamantoise

Gates Of Oppression - Goat Horn

N


----------



## AuntHen

Nothing Else Matters by Metallica

S


----------



## Adamantoise

fat9276 said:


> Nothing Else Matters by Metallica
> 
> S



Sleepwalking - Goblin

G

Good evening! :happy:


----------



## autopaint-1

Go Now - Bessie Banks/Moody Blues


W


----------



## Adamantoise

War and Wine - The Dukes Of Nothing

E or N?

Awesome song.


----------



## AuntHen

NinetyNine LuftBallons by Nena (yeah I cheated as it's really 99) 

Hi Adamantoise


----------



## Adamantoise

Suspiria - Goblin (A very creepy theme song,and one of my faves.)

A


----------



## isamarie69

Another girl. The Beatles.

L


----------



## Adamantoise

London Underground - Dr Suman Biswas and Dr Adam Kay
(hilarious parody of 'Going Underground' by The Jam)

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Dare You to Move - Switchfoot

V or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Vortex - DJ Pascal

X...oh shi- :doh:


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> Vortex - DJ Pascal
> 
> X...oh shi- :doh:



LOL, you are soooo lucky I like you  I am taking the E!

Exodus - Edith Piaf

S


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> LOL, you are soooo lucky I like you  I am taking the E!
> 
> Exodus - Edith Piaf
> 
> S



Shindig - The Shadows

G

D'aww,c'mon-it's not like I _meant_ to...


----------



## AuntHen

Goodbye To You by Scandal


U


----------



## littlefairywren

Unwritten - Natasha Bedingfield

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Neutral - Penumbra

L


----------



## littlefairywren

Love like Blood - Killing Joke

D


----------



## AuntHen

Dirty Work by Steely Dan


K


----------



## littlefairywren

Kissing My Love - Bill Withers

V or E


----------



## isamarie69

Vacation The Go gos


N


----------



## littlefairywren

Notion - Kings Of Leon

N


----------



## Adamantoise

No Sacrifice No Victory - Hammerfall

Y


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Your All I Need - Motley Crew

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Death Of Birth - Coldwar

H


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Hellraiser - Ozzy

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Realise Your Hate - Gruesome Stuff Relish

E or T?


----------



## littlefairywren

Everybody's Got To Learn Sometime - The Korgis

M or E


----------



## autopaint-1

Everybody's Somebody's Fool - Heartbeats


L


----------



## littlefairywren

Life at the Outpost - The Skatt Brothers

T


----------



## AuntHen

Time Stand Still by Rush (best band everrrrrr) 

L


----------



## littlefairywren

Let's Make It Last All Night - Jimmy Barnes

T


----------



## willowmoon

This Used To Be My Playground - Madonna

D


----------



## spiritangel

Delta Dawn Helen Reddy

N

(and great now its stuck in my head lol)


----------



## willowmoon

Notorious - Duran Duran

S


----------



## Adamantoise

State Of Mind - Napalm Death

D


----------



## spiritangel

Delilah Tom Jones



H


----------



## willowmoon

Hard Day - George Michael

Y


----------



## LJ Rock

"You're All I Need" - Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terrell 

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Disposal Of The Baggy - Cannabis Corpse

y


----------



## kristineirl

You my Flesh - Rotting Christ

H


----------



## willowmoon

Hot For Teacher - Van Halen

R


----------



## kristineirl

Ramses Bringer of War - Nile

R!


----------



## LJ Rock

"Right On" - Marvin Gaye 

N


----------



## willowmoon

Notorious - Loverboy

(aha! you all probably thought I was going to go with Duran Duran with that song title. If anyone's ever seen that video by Loverboy, it's just awful. Well the song is too. But the video reminds me of like any 1980's beer commercial. Anyway.....

S


----------



## LJ Rock

"Send It On" - D'Angelo 

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Nobodies Hereos - Stiff Little Fingers

S


----------



## LJ Rock

"Somebody Loves You" - The Delfonics 

U


----------



## kristineirl

Under the Milky Way - The Church 

Y


----------



## willowmoon

Your Love Is My Drug - Ke$ha

G


----------



## LJ Rock

"Got To Give It Up" - Marvin Gaye 

P


----------



## littlefairywren

Phenomenon - LL Cool J

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Non Ho Sonno - Goblin

O


----------



## littlefairywren

On My Own - Patti Labelle & Michael McDonald

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Ni Ten Ichi Ryu - Photek

U


----------



## KittyKitten

Under the Boardwalk-The Coasters

K


----------



## littlefairywren

Kisses Sweeter than Wine - Jimmie Rodgers

N or E


----------



## Adamantoise

happyface83 said:


> Under the Boardwalk-The Coasters
> 
> K



Hello,miss-how are you? 



littlefairywren said:


> Kisses Sweeter than Wine - Jimmie Rodgers
> 
> N or E



Nukleopatra - Dead Or Alive


----------



## littlefairywren

Ain't Gonna Bump No More - Joe Tex

R or E


----------



## Adamantoise

R.I.P. - Remarc

P


----------



## littlefairywren

Please Don't Go - KC & The Sunshine Band

O


----------



## Adamantoise

One Winged Angel - Nobuo Uematsu

L


----------



## littlefairywren

Live a Lie - AM

I or E


----------



## Adamantoise

I Suck On My Thumb - GWAR

B


----------



## Punkin1024

Bubba Shot The Jukebox - Mark Chestnutt

X -


----------



## willowmoon

X Offender - Blondie

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Rock Me Tonight - Freddie Jackson

T


----------



## spiritangel

Truly Madly Deeply Savage Garden


Y


----------



## willowmoon

You Belong With Me - Taylor Swift

E


----------



## littlefairywren

Make Me Say It Again Girl - The Isley Brothers

L

willowmoon, will you be cross with me for taking the M?


----------



## spiritangel

Let me be your song my all time favourite fraggle rock song


G


----------



## littlefairywren

Good Morning Starshine - Oliver James

N or E


----------



## willowmoon

Everybody Wants To Rule The World - Tears For Fears

D


----------



## spiritangel

Daddy's Little Girl Faith Hill

L


----------



## ~nai'a~

Do do do do da da da da - The Police :happy:

(Do I get 8 points? )

A


----------



## willowmoon

Am I Evil? - Diamond Head (later covered by Metallica)

L


----------



## Agent 007

Land of Confusion - Genesis

N


----------



## willowmoon

Never Surrender - Corey Hart

R


----------



## spiritangel

Ring My Bell Collette

L


----------



## ~nai'a~

Love is a battle field --Pat Benetar

D


----------



## willowmoon

Drowning Man - Duran Duran

N


----------



## ~nai'a~

New Moon on Monday--- Duran Duran

Y


----------



## willowmoon

You Light Up My Life - Debby Boone

E


----------



## ~nai'a~

Emotional Rescue---The Rolling Stones

E


----------



## willowmoon

Eight Days A Week - The Beatles

K


----------



## spiritangel

Kiss Me sixpence none the richer


E


----------



## ~nai'a~

Ka-Ching---Shanaia twain

G


----------



## ~nai'a~

spiritangel said:


> Kiss Me sixpence none the richer
> 
> 
> E



Eternal Flame---The Bangles

E


----------



## willowmoon

Every Little Thing - The Beatles 

G


----------



## spiritangel

Going to the Chapel The Crystals 

L


----------



## ~nai'a~

Gimme Some Lovin' ---Spencer Davis Group 

N


----------



## willowmoon

Never Tear Us Apart - INXS

T


----------



## ~nai'a~

Together Forever---Rick Astley

R


----------



## willowmoon

Raspberry Beret - Prince

T


----------



## Micara

The Tide is High- Blondie

H


----------



## autopaint-1

Hypnotized - Linda Jones - D

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Don't Say Goodnight (It's Time for Love), Pts. 1 & 2 - The Isley Brothers

T


----------



## willowmoon

Tempted - Duran Duran

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Dandelion Wine - Ron Sexsmith

N or E


----------



## spiritangel

Elenore Rigby the Beatles


Y


----------



## Agent 007

You are alive - Fragma

E


----------



## spiritangel

Everybody have fun tonight Wang Chung

E


----------



## littlefairywren

The Promise - When in Rome

S or E


----------



## spiritangel

Supercalifragilisticexpialidcious Mary Poppins


S


----------



## ~nai'a~

Someone, Somewhere in Summertime---Simple Minds 

E


----------



## autopaint-1

~nai'a~ said:


> Someone, Somewhere in Summertime---Simple Minds
> 
> E


 
Everybody Is A Star - Sly & The Family Stone


R


----------



## runningman

Roscoe - Midlake 

O or E


----------



## xysoseriousx

Over- Drake



R


----------



## Adamantoise

Recollections Of Human Habits - Antropofagus

S


----------



## xysoseriousx

So What- Pink



T


----------



## Adamantoise

Theme For Young Lovers - The Shadows

S


----------



## xysoseriousx

Savin Me- Nickelback

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Eaten - Bloodbath

N


----------



## runningman

Narc - Interpol

C


----------



## xysoseriousx

Clocks- Coldplay


S


----------



## littlefairywren

Shoop - Salt n Pepa

P


----------



## Adamantoise

Per Capita - Napalm Death

A


----------



## xysoseriousx

All The Right Moves- One Republic

S


----------



## Adamantoise

xysoseriousx said:


> All The Right Moves- One Republic
> 
> S



Surf Of Syn - GWAR

N

Oh,you're persistent!


----------



## xysoseriousx

Not Meant To Be- Theory of a Deadman

E


----------



## littlefairywren

Baby I'm For Real - The Originals

L

I like the B better 
It's cool xysoseriousx, we sometimes go for the next letter up if there is an E at the end.


----------



## xysoseriousx

Livin on a Prayer - Bon Jovi



R


Thanks for telling me littlefairywren.


----------



## littlefairywren

Ride on Time - Black Box

M or E

My pleasure :happy:


----------



## xysoseriousx

Move Along- All-American Rejects


G


----------



## littlefairywren

Glory Box - Portishead

X


----------



## Punkin1024

Xanadu - Electric Light Orchestra featuring Olivia Newton-John

U


----------



## KittyKitten

(I didn't know Xanadu featured ELO the same group that performed 'Evil woman'. That's cool.)

Anyway, 

Until the end of time- Justin Timberlake

E


----------



## george83

Everything Is - Nine Black Alps

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Some Kind of Wonderful - The Drifters

L


----------



## george83

Lucky Lisp - Morrissey

P


----------



## littlefairywren

Pour Some Sugar on Me - Def Leppard

M or E


----------



## george83

Eat the Rich - Aerosmith

H


----------



## willowmoon

Hard Habit To Break - Chicago

K


----------



## littlefairywren

(The) Kill - 30 Seconds To Mars

L


----------



## willowmoon

Lava Lamp - Duran Duran

P


----------



## xysoseriousx

Power- Kanye West

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Revelry - Kings Of Leon

Y


----------



## george83

Your the one for me fatty - Morrissey

Y


----------



## willowmoon

You Are The One - a-ha

E


----------



## spiritangel

Enid Bear Naked Ladies


D


----------



## xysoseriousx

Don't Stop Believin'- Journey'




N or G


----------



## Punkin1024

Night Fever - Bee Gees

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Ruff In The Jungle Business - The Prodigy

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Silver Cloud - Pete Murray

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Drop Some Drums - (Love) Tattoo

Boo...S again.


----------



## littlefairywren

Shandi - Kiss

I


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Shandi - Kiss
> 
> I



Thanks for the I...in return,I give you a C

It's Electric - Metallica


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> Thanks for the I...in return,I give you a C
> 
> It's Electric - Metallica



LOL, Tom!

Cherish - The Association

H


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> LOL, Tom!
> 
> Cherish - The Association
> 
> H



Hell Yeah - The Bloodhound Gang

Thanks for the H...here's a........H?!  :doh:


----------



## littlefairywren

Here it Goes Again - Ok Go

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Nothing Is Everything - DEATH

G


----------



## littlefairywren

(A) Girl in Trouble - Romeo Void

L or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Embryoyo - Rompeprop

O


----------



## littlefairywren

Open Arms - Journey

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Sing Sing Death House - The Distillers

E or S?


----------



## lalatx

Eleanor Rigby- The Beatles 

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

Yahweh - U2 

H


----------



## littlefairywren

He Did With Me - Vicki Lawrence

M or E


----------



## spiritangel

My Cherona - the Knack


A


----------



## Adamantoise

Ambulance Chaser - General Surgery

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Return of the Mack - Mark Morrison

K


----------



## Adamantoise

Kayleigh - Marillion

H


----------



## Micara

Hangin' Tough- New Kids on the Block.

Oh yeah! I went there. 

H


----------



## Weirdo890

Helter Skelter - The Beatles

R


----------



## Micara

Rocky Raccoon- The Beatles! 

(Thanks, E.)

N


----------



## Weirdo890

New Kid in Town - The Eagles

N


----------



## Punkin1024

No Man In His Wrong Heart - Gary Allan

T


----------



## Weirdo890

Tiny Dancer - Elton John

R


----------



## Micara

Red Red Wine- UB40

E


----------



## Weirdo890

Early Morning Rain - Gordon Lightfoot

N


----------



## Micara

Never Gonna Give You Up- Rick Astley

P


----------



## Weirdo890

Plug Me In - George Harrison

N


----------



## Punkin1024

Not A Moment Too Soon - Tim McGraw

N


----------



## lalatx

New- No Doubt

W


----------



## littlefairywren

Wonderful (Stevie Wonder Dedication) - India.Arie

L


----------



## george83

Live Wire - AC/DC

E


----------



## littlefairywren

Everlasting - Remy Shand

G


----------



## isamarie69

Good golly miss Molly. Little Richard.

Y


----------



## george83

Yesterday - Guns N Roses

Y


----------



## willowmoon

Yo Bad Azizi - Duran Duran

I


----------



## isamarie69

I love you. Climax blues band.

U


----------



## willowmoon

Un-Break My Heart - Toni Braxton

T


----------



## littlefairywren

Te Amo - Rhianna

O


----------



## willowmoon

Orgasmatron - Motörhead

N


----------



## littlefairywren

Nobody - Keith Sweat

Y


----------



## Chode McBlob

You're Too Young - Leslie West & The Vagrants

*G*


----------



## littlefairywren

Georgia On My Mind - Ray Charles

D


----------



## willowmoon

Dump Dump Dump - Urge Overkill

P


----------



## george83

People = Shit - Slipknot

T


----------



## isamarie69

Times like these. Foo Fighters.

S or E


----------



## littlefairywren

Every Night - Pheobe Snow

T


----------



## willowmoon

Time for Temptation - Duran Duran

N


----------



## littlefairywren

No Other Way - Jack Johnson

Y


----------



## LJ Rock

"You're The First, The Last, My Everything" - Barry White 

G


----------



## KnottyOne

Goodbye My Lover - James Blunt

R


----------



## LJ Rock

"Rock On" - Raydio 

N


----------



## littlefairywren

Nothing Compares 2 U - Sinead O'Connor

U


----------



## Micara

Unfaithful- Rihanna

L


----------



## littlefairywren

Little House - Amanda Seyfried

S or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Secrets Of A Window - Sarcofago

W


----------



## littlefairywren

With a Spirit - 009 Sound System

T

*chuckles*


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> With a Spirit - 009 Sound System
> 
> T
> 
> *chuckles*



The Morning After - Tankard

R

>,< How are you?


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> The Morning After - Tankard
> 
> R
> 
> >,< How are you?



Run - Snow Patrol

N

Good hon, and you?


----------



## LJ Rock

"No No No" - Def Leppard 

O


----------



## littlefairywren

Our Day Will Come - Ruby and the Romantics

M or E


----------



## willowmoon

Money For Nothing - Dire Straits

G


----------



## littlefairywren

Garage Days - Katie Noonan

S


----------



## willowmoon

Some Like It Hot - The Power Station

T


----------



## littlefairywren

The Fact Is - Leela James

S


----------



## Blackhawk2293

Say You Will - Foreigner

L


----------



## littlefairywren

Let It Roll - Leela James

L


----------



## LJ Rock

"Live It Up" - Isley Brothers 

P


----------



## littlefairywren

Pony - Ginuwine

Y


----------



## willowmoon

You're A Jerk - New Boyz

K


----------



## littlefairywren

Killing Me Softly With His Song - Roberta Flack

G


----------



## Chode McBlob

Gemini - Allan Parsons Project - Eye In The Sky

*I*


----------



## willowmoon

I Love Rock-n-Roll - Joan Jett & The Blackhearts

L


----------



## littlefairywren

Love Lost - The Temper Trap

T


----------



## flinflam

T.n.t.-ac/dc

T


----------



## littlefairywren

Tell Me You Love Me - Leela James

M or E


----------



## LJ Rock

"Everybody Hurts" - REM 

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Spanish Harlem - The Drifters

M


----------



## willowmoon

Mars Meets Venus - Duran Duran

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Shadow Of The Sun - Audioslave

N


----------



## Blackhawk2293

New York New York - Frank Sinatra

K


----------



## littlefairywren

Kissing My Love - Bill Withers

V or E


----------



## LJ Rock

"End of Romanticism" - Spyro Gyra 

M


----------



## littlefairywren

Make Me Say It Again Girl - The Isley Brothers

L


----------



## spiritangel

Lullabye of Broadway 42nd street


Y


----------



## rg770Ibanez

You And Who's Army - Radiohead

Y again...


----------



## kristineirl

You Lied - TOOL

D


----------



## willowmoon

Doctor Doctor - The Thompson Twins

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Red Light Means Stop - Anal Stench

P


----------



## littlefairywren

Panama - Van Halen

A


----------



## Adamantoise

Arachnid - Venom

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Don't You Feel Like Crying - Solomon Burke

G


----------



## willowmoon

Goodbye To You - Scandal

U


----------



## littlefairywren

Under - Under

R


----------



## willowmoon

Red Red Wine - UB40

N or E


----------



## littlefairywren

Enchantment - Corrinne Bailey Rae

T


----------



## willowmoon

The Tide Is High - Blondie

H


----------



## littlefairywren

Hate That I Love You - Rhianna ft. Ne-Yo

U


----------



## flinflam

U can't touch this-MC Hammer

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Sometimes - Alex Lloyd

S


----------



## spiritangel

Sandy Grease


----------



## littlefairywren

You're Makin' Me High - Toni Braxton

H


----------



## willowmoon

Hooked On A Feeling - Blue Swede

But for added hiliarity, check out the David Hasselhoff version:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJQVlVHsFF8

G


----------



## littlefairywren

Gravity - Sara Bareilles

Y

LOL, it is like watching a car crash in slo mo....painful, but impossible to turn away


----------



## Adamantoise

You Can't Do That - Tryanglz

T


----------



## flinflam

Tainted Love-Soft Cell

E


----------



## willowmoon

Election Day - Arcadia

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

You're A Creep - Aneta Langerova

P


----------



## AuntHen

Panorama by The Cars

A



hi!


----------



## Adamantoise

fat9276 said:


> Panorama by The Cars
> 
> A
> 
> 
> 
> hi!



Asleep At The Wheel - The Bloodhound Gang

L

Ah,hello there! How's it going? :happy:


----------



## AuntHen

Lakeside Park by Rush

K

good thanks & you?


----------



## Adamantoise

fat9276 said:


> Lakeside Park by Rush
> 
> K
> 
> good thanks & you?



Kung Fu International - John Cooper Clarke

L again...sorry. >_<

It's rather warm here,and I'm doing okay,thanks. :bow:


----------



## littlefairywren

Love Changes (Everything) - Climie Fisher

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Scotty III - Sub Nation

I


----------



## littlefairywren

I Want To Break Free - Queen

R or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Rock Me Amadeus - Falco

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Silver Lining - Rilo Kiley

G


----------



## Adamantoise

Go Down - The Bloodhound Gang

N


----------



## littlefairywren

No Lies - Noiseworks

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Self-Destruct - G.B.H

t


----------



## Punkin1024

Thank You For The Music - ABBA

C


----------



## littlefairywren

Crazy Love - Van Morrison

V or E


----------



## willowmoon

Video Killed The Radio Star - The Buggles

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Resting Here With Me - Dido

M or E


----------



## willowmoon

My Antarctica - Duran Duran

A


----------



## littlefairywren

All the Lovers - Kylie Minogue

S


----------



## willowmoon

Sexual Healing - Marvin Gaye

G


----------



## spiritangel

Good Vibrations the beach boys

S


----------



## willowmoon

SexyBack - Justin Timberlake w/Timbaland

K


----------



## spiritangel

Kiss Kiss Holly Vallance

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Stand Or Fall - The Fixx

L


----------



## Adamantoise

Long Way From, Long Time Since - Impossibles

E or C?


----------



## willowmoon

Catch Me I'm Falling - Pretty Poison

G


----------



## swamptoad

Good Thing - Fine Young Cannibals




G :doh:


----------



## willowmoon

Girl You Know It's True - Milli Vanilli

U or E


----------



## swamptoad

Everyday - Buddy Holly



Y


----------



## willowmoon

You Oughta Know - Alanis Morissette

W


----------



## Chode McBlob

Winos Do Not March - Frank Zappa - Guitar

*H*


----------



## Szombathy

You've changed/ Billie Holiday among others.

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Drowning The Innocent - Chronocide

T


----------



## Punkin1024

Theres A Girl In Texas  Trace Adkins


S


----------



## Adamantoise

Punkin1024 said:


> Theres A Girl In Texas  Trace Adkins
> 
> 
> S



Son Of Perdition - Hollenthon

N

Hello Punkin!


----------



## Punkin1024

Adamantoise said:


> Son Of Perdition - Hollenthon
> 
> N
> 
> Hello Punkin!



Nothin On But The Radio  Gary Allan

O

(Howdy, Tom!)


----------



## Adamantoise

On A Wicked Night - Danzig

T


----------



## Punkin1024

Adamantoise said:


> On A Wicked Night - Danzig
> 
> T



Tell Me I Was Dreaming  Travis Tritt

G


----------



## Adamantoise

God Of Emptiness - Morbid Angel 

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Saturday Night - Cold Chisel

T


----------



## willowmoon

Time For Temptation - Duran Duran

N


----------



## Punkin1024

Nights Are Forever Without You - England Dan and John Ford Coley

U


----------



## littlefairywren

Unchained Melody - The Righteous Brothers

Y


----------



## Punkin1024

Year Of The Cat - Al Stewart

T


----------



## littlefairywren

Two Of Out Three Aint Bad - Meatloaf

D


----------



## pdgujer148

"Down Among the Wine and Spirits" - Elvis Costello

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Simply Beautiful - Leela James

L


----------



## Pefird

Lover Lay Down - Dave Matthews Band

N


----------



## littlefairywren

Night Moves - Bob Seger

S


----------



## spiritangel

Sugar Sugar the archies

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Right Kind of Love - Jeremy Jordan

V or E


----------



## autopaint-1

Every Day - Joe Williams

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You Are My Lady - Freddie Jackson

Y


----------



## willowmoon

You're Still The One - Shania Twain

N or E


----------



## littlefairywren

Edge Of Desire - John Mayer

R or E


----------



## spiritangel

Evenflow Pearl Jam


----------



## Adamantoise

Wolf - Shy FX

F


----------



## willowmoon

Friends And Lovers - Gloria Loring and Carl Anderson

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Sell Out - Reel Big Fish

T


----------



## swamptoad

Turning Japanese - The Vapors



E or S


----------



## Punkin1024

Everybody Have Fun Tonight - Wang Chung

T


----------



## littlefairywren

Take My Breath Away - Berlin

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

You Dropped A Bomb On Me - The Gap Band

E or M?


----------



## willowmoon

My Neck, My Back - Khia

K


----------



## Adamantoise

Kill Off - Phobia

F


----------



## Chode McBlob

Freak Show Excess - Steve Vai - Reel Illusions Reflections

*S*


----------



## calauria

Scandalous-Prince

*S*


----------



## littlefairywren

September Morn - Neil Diamond

N


----------



## Punkin1024

Night To Remember  Joe Diffie

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Return of the Mack - Mark Morrison

K


----------



## willowmoon

Killing Is My Business ... And Business Is Good! - Megadeth

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Dare - Gorillaz

R or E


----------



## willowmoon

Rack 'Em Up - Jonny Lang

P


----------



## littlefairywren

Purple Rain - Prince

N


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Never Loved her Anyway - Motley Crue

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You Belong To Me - The Duprees

M or E


----------



## autopaint-1

Everybody -Tommy Roe

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You and I - Ingrid Michaelson

I


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I aint got no heart - Frank Zappa

T


----------



## spiritangel

True Blue Cindy Lauper


E


----------



## littlefairywren

Elegy for Charlotte - Gabriel Yared

T or E


----------



## willowmoon

There'll Be Sad Songs (To Make You Cry) - Billy Ocean

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

willowmoon said:


> There'll Be Sad Songs (To Make You Cry) - Billy Ocean
> 
> Y



Oh wow, I have not thought of that song in ages! Thank you 

Young Turks - Rod Stewart

S


----------



## spiritangel

Scooby Snacks fun loving criminals

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Say it Right - Nelly Furtado

T


----------



## willowmoon

Train, Train - as covered by Warrant

N


----------



## HappyFA75

willowmoon said:


> Train, Train - as covered by Warrant
> 
> N



"Never Gonna Fall In love" by Chris Isaak ("Noooo IIIIIIIIIiiiiiiiiiii...... Wanna Fall in Looove" - Remember that one?)

S


----------



## Your Plump Princess

SEX - Frank Zappa

X


----------



## willowmoon

Xanadu - Olivia Newton-John

U


----------



## littlefairywren

Unloved - Jann Arden

D


----------



## KittyKitten

Darlin' Darlin' Baby - The Ojays

Y


----------



## LJ Rock

"You And I" - Rick James 

I


----------



## KittyKitten

Best song in the world, LJ rock! That's my jam.

Next song:

I will always love you Whitney Houston

U


----------



## Adamantoise

Under Me Sensi - Barrington Levy+Beanie Man

I


----------



## littlefairywren

I Don't Know - Ruth Brown

W


----------



## Weirdo890

Whatever Gets You Thru the Night - John Lennon

T


----------



## littlefairywren

Telephone Line - ELO

N or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Naked And Ashamed - Dylan Rhymes

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Don't Take it Personal - Monica

L


----------



## Punkin1024

Lover, Lover - Jerrod Nieman 

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Reasons Are All I Have Left - The Art Of Fighting

T


----------



## isamarie69

That's alright Momma. Elvis Presley

A


----------



## willowmoon

A View To A Kill - Duran Duran

L


----------



## littlefairywren

L-L-Love - Astaire

V or E


----------



## Blackhawk2293

Easy - The Commodores

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

Your Body Is a Wonderland - John Mayer

D


----------



## Blackhawk2293

Do You Wanna Get Funky - C&C Music Factory

Y


----------



## Gyrene

Y'all Are Brutalizing Me - Ronnie Dobbs (AKA - David Cross)

E


----------



## littlefairywren

Edge Of Desire - John Mayer

R or E


----------



## Blackhawk2293

Run to You - Bryan Adams

U


----------



## littlefairywren

Until You - Dave Barnes

U


----------



## Blackhawk2293

Unchain My Heart - Joe Cocker

T


----------



## littlefairywren

This Love - Craig Armstrong

V or E


----------



## goatboy

Everything in it's right place - Radiohead

E


----------



## goatboy

Estimated Prophet-The Grateful Dead

T


----------



## Adamantoise

Turbulence - Mpving Fusion

E or C?


----------



## littlefairywren

Check it Out - Bobby Womack

T


----------



## willowmoon

Time After Time - Cyndi Lauper

M or E


----------



## autopaint-1

Evening Shadows Fall - The Seniors


L


----------



## littlefairywren

Let's Straighten It Out - Latimore

T


----------



## willowmoon

Take On Me - a-ha

M or E


----------



## spiritangel

Magic Dance David Bowie (Labrynth)

C or E


----------



## littlefairywren

Closer - Ne-Yo

R


----------



## willowmoon

Run To You - Bryan Adams

U


----------



## littlefairywren

Unwritten - Natasha Bedingfield

N


----------



## willowmoon

Notorious - Duran Duran

S


----------



## spiritangel

Shake your groove thing peaches and herb


G


----------



## willowmoon

Good Times - Chic

S


----------



## littlefairywren

So Sorry - Feist

Y


----------



## spiritangel

You can call me Al Paul Simon

L


----------



## willowmoon

Long Way Home - Norah Jones

M or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Make Love - Daft Punk

E or V?


----------



## LJ Rock

"Evil" - Earth Wind and Fire 

L


----------



## Adamantoise

Li Li - Scorpion 

I


----------



## LJ Rock

"I'm So Into You" - SWV 

U


----------



## Adamantoise

Uncle Sam - Madness

M


----------



## LJ Rock

"Maybe Tomorrow" - Jackson Five 

W


----------



## AuntHen

Waterloo by Abba

O


----------



## Weirdo890

Octopus's Garden - The Beatles

N


----------



## swamptoad

Nuthin' But A "G" Thing - Dr. Dre




G


----------



## Weirdo890

Grey Sky Eyes - Carbon Leaf


----------



## Blackhawk2293

Sara - Fleetwood Mac

A


----------



## willowmoon

Another One Bites The Dust - Queen 

T


----------



## spiritangel

Tell Him Linda Rondstadt


M


----------



## Blackhawk2293

Maneater - Hall & Oates

R


----------



## willowmoon

Roam - The B-52's

M


----------



## littlefairywren

Mondo Bongo - Joe Strummer & the Mescaleros

O


----------



## willowmoon

Ordinary World - Duran Duran

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Don't Speak - No Doubt

K


----------



## spiritangel

Kiss me Sixpence none the richer

M or E


----------



## willowmoon

Ebony And Ivory - Stevie Wonder & Paul McCartney

Y


----------



## spiritangel

Your Blue Room U2

M


----------



## goatboy

My Guitar Wants To Kill Your Mama-Frank Zappa

A


----------



## AuntHen

All We Know by Paramore


W


----------



## littlefairywren

Woman's Gotta Have It - Bobby Womack

T


----------



## goatboy

The Golden Road-The Grateful Dead

D


----------



## Myn

Dream On, Aerosmith


----------



## willowmoon

Nice - Duran Duran

C or E


----------



## littlefairywren

California Girls - Katy Perry (which is worse than an earworm...it is more like an ear infection)

S


----------



## goatboy

Sweet Surrender-Beck Bogert and Appice


R


----------



## spiritangel

Roll over Beethoven (hmm spelling seems wrong to me) the Beetles

N


----------



## goatboy

No Expectations-The Rolling Stones


S


----------



## Punkin1024

Sugar, Sugar - Archies

R


----------



## spiritangel

Roll On the living End


N


----------



## Weirdo890

Nobody's Business - Big Bill Broonzy

S


----------



## goatboy

Shake For Me-Howlin' Wolf

E or M


----------



## littlefairywren

Mistreating Me - Leela James

M or E


----------



## Blackhawk2293

Men In Black - Will Smith

K


----------



## littlefairywren

Kyrie - Mr. Mister

I or E


----------



## goatboy

Everybody's Trying To Be My Baby-The Beatles


Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You're Only Lonely - J. D. Souther

Y


----------



## goatboy

Youngblood- The Coasters


D


----------



## littlefairywren

Don't Let Me Down - Eskimo Joe

N


----------



## goatboy

No Sleep Till Brooklyn- The Beastie Boys

N


----------



## littlefairywren

No Ordinary Love - Sade

V or E


----------



## goatboy

Eight Miles High - The Byrds


H

Given the vintage of my contributions, I think perhaps I should have sounded the geezer alert.


----------



## Agent 007

Hot Stuff - Donna Summer

F


----------



## goatboy

Fly Me To The Moon - Frank Sinatra


N


----------



## littlefairywren

Nocturne in Eb - Chopin

B...or should it be N or E? You choose


----------



## goatboy

Nouvelles Pieces Froides - Erik Satie


S


----------



## spiritangel

Santa Clause is Comming to town (who hasnt sung this?)


N


----------



## littlefairywren

Notion - Kings Of Leon

N


----------



## goatboy

Nitemare Hippy Girl - Beck


L


----------



## littlefairywren

Let Me Think About It - Ida Corr

T


----------



## Agent 007

Toccata and Fugue in D-minor - Johann Sebastian Bach - the most famous musical piece for an organ ever written

R


----------



## goatboy

Texas Tornado _ Stevie Ray Vaughn

O


----------



## goatboy

looks like 007 and I responded to littlefairywren at the same time, so I'll respond to his R

Rocky Raccoon - The Beatles

N again


----------



## littlefairywren

New Kid in Town - The Eagles

N


----------



## goatboy

Night In Tunisia - Dizzy Gillespi


A I don't think I can do any more N's.


----------



## spiritangel

Amanda - Boston (soo how I want to be proposed to not that that will happen just love the song)


A


----------



## goatboy

Angel - Jimi Hendrix


L


----------



## littlefairywren

Let's Get Married - Jagged Edge

D


----------



## Myn

Drops of Jupiter - Train

R


----------



## spiritangel

Runaway Del Shannon

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

Your Love - Laura Doyle

V or E


----------



## goatboy

Electric Aunt Jamima (sp) - Frank Zappa and The Mothers of Invention

A


----------



## littlefairywren

Almost Here - Delta Goodrem feat. Brian McFadden

R or E


----------



## goatboy

Everything is Coming My Way - Santana


Y

I gotta bail. A storm knocked out my electricity and my battery is getting low.
I'll be back when Mid American Energy fixes the power lines.


----------



## littlefairywren

You - Switchfoot

U

Okey dokey


----------



## spiritangel

Under the Boardwalk Bette Middler

K


----------



## Myn

Karma Chameleon - Culture Club

N


(Should song titles only be in English?)


----------



## Adamantoise

Nativity Obscene (A Nursery Chyme) - Exhumed

e or m


----------



## goatboy

Mambo Italiano - Rosemary Clooney


O


----------



## Adamantoise

Ocean Driver - Omni Trio

R


----------



## goatboy

Run Run Run - The Who


N!


----------



## spiritangel

Nude School Painters & Dockers


L


----------



## goatboy

Lola - The Kinks



A


----------



## Adamantoise

Autumn - DJ Die

N


----------



## Punkin1024

Nothin To Die For - Tim McGraw 

R


----------



## goatboy

Rebel Rebel - David Bowie


L


----------



## Myn

Last Night - Traveling Wilburys

T


----------



## littlefairywren

The Book of Love - Peter Gabriel

V or E


----------



## goatboy

Exactly Like You - Django Reinhardt


U


----------



## littlefairywren

Unfaithful - Rhianna

L


----------



## goatboy

Lucky Man - The Steve Miller Band


N


----------



## littlefairywren

Night Of My Life - Damien Leith

F or E


----------



## goatboy

Funky Kingston - Toots and The Maytals


N


----------



## littlefairywren

Needles & Pins - The Searchers

S


----------



## goatboy

Switchblade - Link Wray


D or E


----------



## littlefairywren

(The) Dark End of the Street - The Commitments

T


----------



## goatboy

T B Sheets - Van Morrison



S


----------



## littlefairywren

She's Got A Way - Billy Joel

Y


----------



## goatboy

You're My Girl - Rhinoceros

L


----------



## littlefairywren

Living For the Love of You - The Isley Brothers

U

Back in 15....


----------



## goatboy

Unchain My Heart - Ray Charles



T


----------



## littlefairywren

Tender Years - Eddie & the Cruisers

S


----------



## goatboy

So What - Miles Davis



T


----------



## littlefairywren

There's a Moon Out Tonight - Capris

T

I have to scoot, but thanks for your company, GB


----------



## goatboy

Twistin' The Night Away - Sam Cooke



Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You Are Everything - The Stylistics

G


----------



## goatboy

Gimme Some Lovin' - The Spencer Davis Group


N


The pleasure was all mine, LFW.


----------



## willowmoon

Nobody's Fool - Cinderella

L


----------



## littlefairywren

Let's Get Together - The Youngbloods

R


----------



## goatboy

Rumble - Link Wray



L or E


----------



## littlefairywren

Let Your Love Flow - Bellamy Brothers

W


----------



## goatboy

Walking Spanish - Tom Waits



H


----------



## littlefairywren

Him - Rupert Holmes

M


----------



## goatboy

Malted Milk - Robert Johnson



K


There's another Bob for ya.


I gotta go to bed. I'm working 7PM to 7PM at the hospital tonight.


----------



## willowmoon

Keep Your Hands To Yourself - Georgia Satellites

F


----------



## littlefairywren

Foolish Heart - Steve Perry

T

LOL, and I like my Bobs!
Nite nite, GB


----------



## goatboy

Drivin' Wheel - Robert Gordon



L

Yet another Bob.

Good night LFW

I mean it this time.:bow:


----------



## littlefairywren

Live a Lie - AM

I or E

:happy:


----------



## willowmoon

I Don't Want Your Love - Duran Duran

V or E


----------



## littlefairywren

Vultures - John Mayer

S


----------



## Adamantoise

System - DJ Kane

M


----------



## littlefairywren

Music Sounds Better With You - Stardust

U


----------



## Adamantoise

Unleash - Soulfly

H


----------



## littlefairywren

Have You Ever Needed Someone So Bad - Def Leppard

D


----------



## spiritangel

Dancing in the moonlight Toploader

T


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Have You Ever Needed Someone So Bad - Def Leppard
> 
> D



Dubwise - The Accidental Heroes

E or S? :happy:


----------



## LJ Rock

"Electric Boogie" - Marcia Griffiths 

E (or I)


----------



## Adamantoise

spiritangel said:


> Dancing in the moonlight Toploader
> 
> T



Sorry,miss-I didn't see you there. 



LJ Rock said:


> "Electric Boogie" - Marcia Griffiths
> 
> E (or I)



Indulge - Soul Sonic

E or G?


----------



## willowmoon

Ghostbusters - Ray Parker, Jr.

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Sacrifice - Elton John

E or C?


----------



## littlefairywren

Canon in D major - Pachelbel

N or R?


----------



## willowmoon

Rock The Casbah - The Clash

H


----------



## littlefairywren

Hate That I Love You - Rhianna ft. Ne-Yo

U


----------



## LJ Rock

"Under The Boardwalk" - The Drifters 

K


----------



## willowmoon

Karma Chameleon - Culture Club

N


----------



## LJ Rock

"Never Too Far Too Fall" - George Benson 

L


----------



## Chode McBlob

Lay Down, Stay Down - Deep Purple - Burn

*N*


----------



## AuntHen

Night Shift by The Commodores


T


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Trouble In 421 - Incubus

1 or N


----------



## littlefairywren

16 - Sneaky Sound System

6 or just make it an N (sixteen)


----------



## Myn

No Other Way - Paolo Nutini

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You Gonna Make Me Love Somebody Else - The Jones Girls

S or E


----------



## willowmoon

Election Day - Arcadia

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You've Got to Hide Your Love Away - The Beatles

Y


----------



## goatboy

You Had It Coming - Jeff Beck


G


I got a green dot! I didn't have one yesterday and now I have one. How the hell did that happen?


----------



## littlefairywren

Goodbye Horses - Q Lazzarus

S

Which green light, the wee little one or the round bright green one?
If you mean the little one under your post count, it means someone may have given you rep. So to check, hit where it says User CP....top left.


----------



## goatboy

Samson and Delilah - The Grateful Dead


H

The little green square. I think it has something to do with my "rep". whatever that is.


----------



## littlefairywren

Hold Me Now - The Thompson Twins

W

Our posts crossed, GB. Look at the one above to see how to check your rep


----------



## goatboy

Wish You Were Here - Pink Floyd


R or E


----------



## littlefairywren

Run Around Sue - Dion

U or E


----------



## goatboy

Unreal Reality - the Kinks

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

Year of the Cat - Al Stewart

T


----------



## goatboy

That'll Be The Day - Buddy Holly


Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You Don't Own Me - Leslie Gore

M or E


----------



## goatboy

Mountains of the Moon - The Grateful Dead


N


----------



## littlefairywren

Never Say Never - The Fray

R


----------



## goatboy

Rebel Rouser - Duane Eddy

R


God, am I old.


----------



## littlefairywren

Run to Him - Bobby Vee

M

I must be then, because I know that piece of music


----------



## goatboy

Mr. Churchill Says - The Kinks- From the Arthur Album, about Australia!

S

I think I'll play that CD before I go to bed today.


----------



## LJ Rock

"Somebody Loves You" - The Delfonics 

U


----------



## littlefairywren

Unchained Melody - The Righteous Brothers

Y


----------



## goatboy

Your all I Need To Get By - Marvin Gaye

Y


----------



## LJ Rock

"Yesterday" - The Beatles 

Y


----------



## goatboy

You're The Man - Marvin Gaye



N


----------



## littlefairywren

Nasty Girl - Biggie Smalls, Nelly, Jagged Edge

L


----------



## goatboy

Let's Get It On - Marvin Gaye


N


----------



## littlefairywren

No Air - Jordin Sparks Ft. Chris Brown

R


----------



## goatboy

Rip It Up - Little Richard


P


----------



## littlefairywren

Please Don't Stop the Music - Rhianna

C


----------



## goatboy

Call Me - Chris Montez


M or E


----------



## littlefairywren

Ebb Tide - The Platters

D or E


----------



## goatboy

Drivin' - The Kinks (Arthur again)



N


----------



## littlefairywren

(The) Name of the Game - ABBA

M or E


----------



## goatboy

Eat It - Weird Al Yankovic


T


ABBA made me think about Muriel dancing around in that tight, white costume. Sorry.:eat2:


----------



## littlefairywren

goatboy said:


> Eat It - Weird Al Yankovic
> 
> 
> T
> 
> 
> ABBA made me think about Muriel dancing around in that tight, white costume. Sorry.:eat2:



Tell Me What You Want From Me - Mase and Total

M or E

LOL, I also think of Muriel...but not in that way


----------



## goatboy

Mercy Mercy Me _ Marvin Gaye



M or E

Toni is a fine actress. but that white outfit is my favorite way to think about her. I could go on and on, but that's a different forum.


----------



## littlefairywren

My Endless Love - Diana Ross & Lionel Richie

V or E

Hmmm, yes....:blush:


----------



## goatboy

It's playing right now! Victoria - The Kinks (Arthur)

A


----------



## littlefairywren

Anything's Possible - Jonny Lang

L or E


----------



## goatboy

Leapin' Christine - Fairport Convention



N or E


----------



## littlefairywren

Eine Kleine Nachtmusik, In G (Romance - Andante) - Mozart

K


----------



## goatboy

Killing Me Softly - Roberta Flack


Y

Does she qualify as a Bob?


----------



## littlefairywren

You Belong To Me - The Duprees

M or E

More like a Boberta


----------



## curveyme

M-I-C-K-E-Y M-O-U-S-E - The mickey Mouse Club Theme

S or I


----------



## goatboy

Misirlou - Dick Dale


U

I may by falling out soon. I'm working tonight. I took an Ambien and i'm getting goofier by the minute. this can be dangerous given my baseline mental status. I keep strange hours. the best thing about it though is it allows my to play song games with nice Aussies.


----------



## goatboy

Sexy Sadie - The Beatles


I or E


----------



## littlefairywren

goatboy said:


> Misirlou - Dick Dale
> 
> 
> U
> 
> I may by falling out soon. I'm working tonight. I took an Ambien and i'm getting goofier by the minute. this can be dangerous given my baseline mental status. I keep strange hours. the best thing about it though is it allows my to play song games with nice Aussies.



Into Dust - Mazzy Star

T

I was going to crawl into bed myself anyway, it is after 2am over here. But I have enjoyed your company....thank you :happy:


----------



## goatboy

Tough Enough - The Fabulous Thunderbirds

H


Good Night Your FairyWrenstress.

Don't let the kangaroos bite.


----------



## willowmoon

Heartbeat - Madonna

T


----------



## Adamantoise

That Cough Came With A Prize - The Bloodhound Gang

E or Z?


----------



## willowmoon

Zoom In - Duran Duran

N


----------



## littlefairywren

Nobody Said it Was Easy - Cold Play

Y


----------



## spiritangel

You Really Got me the Kinks


M or E


----------



## willowmoon

My Antarctica - Duran Duran

A


----------



## LJ Rock

"As" - Stevie Wonder 

S


----------



## willowmoon

Sex Action - L.A. Guns

N


----------



## KittyKitten

Never my love- The Association

E


----------



## willowmoon

Every Day Is A Winding Road - Sheryl Crow

D


----------



## LJ Rock

"Do It ('Til You're Satisfied)" - B.T. Express 

D


----------



## Chode McBlob

Drop Down Mama - George Thorogood and The Destroyers - The Dirty Dozen

*A*


----------



## willowmoon

Against All Odds - Phil Collins

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Singlesound - Jigsaw

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Do You Really Want to Hurt Me - Culture Club

M or E


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> *Do You Really Want to Hurt Me* - Culture Club
> 
> M or E



Nope,lol.

Mindtrapped - 66Crusher

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> Nope,lol.
> 
> Mindtrapped - 66Crusher
> 
> D



Hey there, Tom! Are you doing ok?

Dakota - Stereophonics

A


----------



## spiritangel

Anything goes Cole Porter


S


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Hey there, Tom! Are you doing ok?
> 
> Dakota - Stereophonics
> 
> A



State Ritual - 808 State

L

Yeah,I'm okay. There've been a few weird threads popping up lately...


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> State Ritual - 808 State
> 
> L
> 
> Yeah,I'm okay. There've been a few weird threads popping up lately...



Like a Stone - Audioslave

N or E

Yeppers! It sure isn't boring around here lol :happy:


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Like a Stone - Audioslave
> 
> N or E
> 
> Yeppers! It sure isn't boring around here lol :happy:



Everyday A Story - Fragile State

Y (sorry)


----------



## thirtiesgirl

Yes Sir, I Can Boogie - originally by Baccara, covered by Goldfrapp


----------



## Adamantoise

thirtiesgirl said:


> Yes Sir, I Can Boogie - originally by Baccara, covered by Goldfrapp



I,The Jury - Grand Magus

Y

Hi,welcome! :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren

Why, why, y lol!?

You Make My Dreams Come True - Hall & Oates

U or E


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Why, why, y lol!?
> 
> You Make My Dreams Come True - Hall & Oates
> 
> U or E



A thousand apologies,m'lady. 

Useless-Depeche Mode 

S


----------



## littlefairywren

I forgive you, but I am watchin' ya! :happy:

Sorrento Moon - Tina Arena

N


----------



## Myn

Not About Love - Fiona Apple

E or V


----------



## littlefairywren

Electric Feel - MGMT

L


----------



## Punkin1024

Live Like You Were Dying - Tim McGraw

G


----------



## littlefairywren

Good Mother - Jann Arden

R


----------



## spiritangel

Run to Paradise Choir Boys


----------



## littlefairywren

Eaten by the Monster of Love - Sparks

V or E


----------



## spiritangel

Everybody have fun tonight Wang Chung

T


----------



## littlefairywren

Till You Do Me Right - After 7

T


----------



## spiritangel

Turn the world around Harry Belefonte

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Desperado - The Eagles

O


----------



## willowmoon

One Night In Bangkok - Murray Head

K


----------



## littlefairywren

Knowing Me, Knowing You - ABBA

U


----------



## spiritangel

Under Pressure Queen

R or e


----------



## littlefairywren

Escape - Enrique Iglesias

P or E


----------



## willowmoon

Push It - Salt-n-Pepa

T


----------



## littlefairywren

Tender Years - Eddie & the Cruisers

S


----------



## thirtiesgirl

Spellbound - Siouxsie & the Banshees


----------



## littlefairywren

Do What You Have To Do - Sarah McLachlan

O


----------



## Adamantoise

One - Metallica

E or N?


----------



## littlefairywren

Everyone's A Winner - Hot Chocolate

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Run from the Soundclash - Formula 7 and Easy Bass

H


----------



## spiritangel

Heaven is a Place on Earth Belinda Carisle (ok its after 2am spelling gone)


H


----------



## Adamantoise

Holy Shackles - Animosity

S


----------



## willowmoon

Some Guys Have All The Luck - Rod Stewart

K


----------



## LJ Rock

"Killing Me Softly" - Roberta Flack 

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

You Don't Mess Around with Jim - Jim Croce

M


----------



## thirtiesgirl

Maybe Sparrow - Neko Case

W


----------



## Adamantoise

Warmest Place To Hide - Splatterhouse

E or D?


----------



## thirtiesgirl

Deanna - Nick Cave

A


----------



## Adamantoise

Acetate - Deluxe

E or T?


----------



## thirtiesgirl

Tupelo - Nick Cave (...are you sensing a pattern here? )

"Tupelooooo-O-O-_O_!"


----------



## Adamantoise

thirtiesgirl said:


> Tupelo - Nick Cave (...are you sensing a pattern here? )
> 
> "Tupelooooo-O-O-_O_!"



On Fire Tonight - DJ Zinc

T

...Nick Cave fan?


----------



## thirtiesgirl

Adamantoise said:


> On Fire Tonight - DJ Zinc
> 
> T
> 
> ...Nick Cave fan?



Yeah, so whatcha gonna do about it? 

There Goes My Gun - the Pixies

N


----------



## Adamantoise

thirtiesgirl said:


> Yeah, so whatcha gonna do about it?
> 
> There Goes My Gun - the Pixies
> 
> N



*Nothing At All *- Santana

L


----------



## thirtiesgirl

Ok, _Santana_?? :doh:

Leechwife - Rasputina

F or E


----------



## Adamantoise

thirtiesgirl said:


> Ok, _Santana_?? :doh:
> 
> Leechwife - Rasputina
> 
> F or E



Freakshow - Generation Dub

W

 Hehe


----------



## thirtiesgirl

Did you think W would be hard? You forget, I like Nick Cave.

Where the Wild Roses Grow - Nick Cave

_W_ (ohh, snap)


----------



## Adamantoise

thirtiesgirl said:


> Did you think W would be hard? You forget, I like Nick Cave.
> 
> Where the Wild Roses Grow - Nick Cave
> 
> _W_ (ohh, snap)



Wanderer - Black Sun Aeon

R

Nein...


----------



## thirtiesgirl

Rainbo Conversation - Stereolab

N

Ach, this has been fun, but I've got to go grocery shopping before it gets too late. Dang requirements. If only I could futz around on the internet all day.


----------



## Adamantoise

thirtiesgirl said:


> Rainbo Conversation - Stereolab
> 
> N
> 
> Ach, this has been fun, but I've got to go grocery shopping before it gets too late. Dang requirements. If only I could futz around on the internet all day.



No Particular Place To Go - Chuck Berry

O

Hope to see you back here soon-you've been a fun opponent.


----------



## littlefairywren

Over And Over Again - The Moonglows

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Neon Tiger - The Killers

R


----------



## spiritangel

Rave On John Cougar Melancamp

N


----------



## littlefairywren

No Say in It - Machinations

T


----------



## thirtiesgirl

The Ecstatic Static - Stereolab

C


----------



## littlefairywren

Closer - Ne-Yo

R


----------



## willowmoon

Ride It - Jay Sean

T


----------



## spiritangel

Two of Hearts - Stacey Q


----------



## willowmoon

Someone Else Not Me - Duran Duran

M or E


----------



## littlefairywren

Maybe Tonight - Kate DeAraugo

T


----------



## willowmoon

Tits On The Radio - Scissor Sisters

O


----------



## spiritangel

Octopus's Garden the beatles

N


----------



## littlefairywren

Next Plane Out - Celine Dion

T


----------



## Adamantoise

The Frayed Ends Of Sanity - Metallica

Y


----------



## willowmoon

Your Wildest Dreams - The Moody Blues

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Stares and Whispers - Renee Geyer

S


----------



## willowmoon

Silent Running - Mike + The Mechanics

G


----------



## spiritangel

Gap the Kooks

P


----------



## willowmoon

Pussy Whipped - S.O.D.

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Don't Stop the Dance - Bryan Ferry

C or E


----------



## willowmoon

Crazy - Seal

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

Y.M.C.A - Village People

A


----------



## spiritangel

Abracadabra The Steve Miller Band

A


----------



## littlefairywren

And the Boys - Angus & Julia Stone

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Squeeze - DJ Ash and Vern

Z or E?


----------



## Twilley

Got both covered

Zebulon-Rufus Wainwright

Every Day Is Exactly The Same- Nine Inch Nails

And now N


----------



## Adamantoise

No Return - A.I.

N


----------



## spiritangel

November Rain Guns and Roses

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Narayan - The Prodigy

N


----------



## Punkin1024

North To Alaska - Johnny Horton

A


----------



## littlefairywren

Ascension (Don't Ever Wonder) - Maxwell

N


----------



## Punkin1024

Nothing's Gonna Stop Us Now - Starship

W


----------



## littlefairywren

When You Love Somebody - Leela James

Y


----------



## isamarie69

You can't do that. The Beatles.

T


----------



## littlefairywren

Take the L (Out of Lover) - The Motels

L


----------



## isamarie69

Wookin fo nub. Buckwheat.

Oh no i mean 

Looking for love. Johnny Lee.


V or E


----------



## willowmoon

Vacation - The Go-Go's

N


----------



## LJ Rock

"Nowhere To Run" - Martha & The Vandellas 

N


----------



## willowmoon

Need You Tonight - INXS

T


----------



## spiritangel

Total Eclipse of the Heart Bonnie Tyler


T


----------



## willowmoon

Turn The Beat Around - Vicki Sue Robinson 

D


----------



## spiritangel

Disco Duck Rick Dees

K


----------



## willowmoon

Kissing A Fool - George Michael

L


----------



## Adamantoise

Last Caress/Green Hell - Metallica

L


----------



## BurlesqueBrit

Adamantoise said:


> Last Caress/Green Hell - Metallica
> 
> L



Lola - The Kinks

A


----------



## Chode McBlob

A Sad Song - Ten Years After - Stonehenge
*
G*


----------



## Adamantoise

Grindcore Paradise - WARSCARS

E or S?


----------



## thirtiesgirl

El Diablo en el Ojo - Tindersticks

O


----------



## Adamantoise

Omega - Rainshadow

A


----------



## littlefairywren

All I Got - Newton Faulkner

T


----------



## Fat.n.sassy

Train Train (Blackfoot)

N


----------



## Punkin1024

Neon Moon - Brooks & Dunn


NNNNN - hehehe


----------



## willowmoon

Nite Runner - Duran Duran w/Timbaland & Justin Timberlake

R


----------



## isamarie69

Ricky don't lose that number. Steely Dan.

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Rain - Madonna

N


----------



## willowmoon

No Reply At All - Genesis

L


----------



## littlefairywren

Love Me Love My Dog - Peter Shelley

G


----------



## thirtiesgirl

Gun Street Girl - Tom Waits

L


----------



## littlefairywren

Let's Straighten It Out - Latimore

T


----------



## Punkin1024

Thank You For The Music - ABBA

C


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Coldly Calculated Design - The Faceless

N


----------



## willowmoon

Notorious - Duran Duran

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Saladin - Harry Gregson-Williams

N


----------



## willowmoon

No One - Alicia Keys

N or E


----------



## kristineirl

Exodus - Bob Marley and The Wailers. 

S


----------



## willowmoon

Someday - Rob Thomas

Y


----------



## ~nai'a~

Young Turks--- Rod stewart

s


----------



## Adamantoise

Suspiria - Goblin

A


----------



## autopaint-1

Abergavenny - SHANNON




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RjBXBxKE9x0


Y


----------



## AuntHen

YYZ by Rush

Z (boowahahahaha)


----------



## autopaint-1

Zabadak-Dave Dee, Dozy, Beaky, Mick & Tich


K


----------



## AuntHen

Kashmir by Led Zepplin 

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Resting Here With Me - Dido

M or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Rhythm Of The Night - Corona

T


----------



## littlefairywren

The Way You Love Me (Original Mix) - Ron Hall & The Muthafunkaz Ft. Mark Evans

M or E

Excellent song!!!


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> The Way You Love Me (Original Mix) - Ron Hall & The Muthafunkaz Ft. Mark Evans
> 
> M or E
> 
> Excellent song!!!



Magna Cum Nada - The Bloodhound Gang

A

Boo! Hiya.


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> Magna Cum Nada - The Bloodhound Gang
> 
> A
> 
> Boo! Hiya.



All I See - Kylie Minogue

S oe E

Hello, you!!! :happy:


----------



## Adamantoise

Easy Does It - Supertramp

T


----------



## littlefairywren

These Are The Days - Van Morrison

S


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Song of Solomon - AAL

N


----------



## Punkin1024

Night To Remember  Joe Diffie

R


----------



## autopaint-1

Rock & Roll Music - Chuck Berry (Beatles, Beach Boys and others)


C


----------



## willowmoon

China Girl - David Bowie

L


----------



## spiritangel

Love Today Mika

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You Gonna Make Me Love Somebody Else - The Jones Girls

S or E


----------



## LJ Rock

"Easy" - The Commodores 

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You'll Never Find Another Love Like Mine - Lou Rawls

N or E


----------



## LJ Rock

"Ecstasy" - Ohio Players 

Y


----------



## willowmoon

Yo Bad Azizi - Duran Duran

I


----------



## ~nai'a~

I Need a Man --- Eurythmics

N


----------



## Chode McBlob

Not Goood Enough - Brand X - Product

*H*


----------



## Adamantoise

How You Make Me Feel - M.I.S.T.

L


----------



## littlefairywren

Love Is A Losing Game - Amy Winehouse

M or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Mind Games - JohN lENNON

s


----------



## littlefairywren

Souvenir - OMD

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Roll On - Andy C.

N


----------



## isamarie69

Ninty nine red balloons. Nena.


N or S


----------



## willowmoon

Show Me - The Cover Girls

M or E


----------



## littlefairywren

Early Warning - Baby Animals

G


----------



## autopaint-1

Golden Lady - Stevie Wonder

Y


----------



## willowmoon

Y.M.C.A. - The Village People

A


----------



## littlefairywren

Afterglow - INXS

W


----------



## spiritangel

Woe woeden Tripod

N


----------



## LJ Rock

"Never Give Up On A Good Thing" - George Benson 

G


----------



## Adamantoise

Goregasm - Exhumed

M


----------



## littlefairywren

Moonchild - Cibo Matto

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Devil Woman - Cliff Richard

N


----------



## autopaint-1

Now that We Found Love - Third World


E


----------



## littlefairywren

Elenore - The Turtles

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Spinal Cord Reconstruction - Digested Flesh

N


----------



## littlefairywren

Nobody - Keith Sweat

Y


----------



## willowmoon

You're The Inspiration - Chicago

N


----------



## autopaint-1

No Reply - Beatles


Y


----------



## littlefairywren

Yes Sir, I Can Boogie - Baccara

I or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Impact - City Connection

T


----------



## autopaint-1

The Chokin' Kind - Joe Simon


D


----------



## adelicateflwr

Don't You Evah - Spoon 

J


----------



## littlefairywren

Here And Now - Luther Vandross

W


----------



## autopaint-1

Whadaya Want ? - Robins

?, I'm not that cruel....T


----------



## littlefairywren

The Point of It All - Anthony Hamilton

L


----------



## willowmoon

Like A Virgin - Madonna

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Night Ride - Samael

E or D?


----------



## autopaint-1

Every Day - Joe Williams


Y


----------



## isamarie69

You'll never find a love like mine. Lou Rawls


N or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Everybody Needs Love - The Temptations

E or V?


----------



## littlefairywren

Eaten by the Monster of Love - Sparks

V or E


----------



## willowmoon

Venus - Bananarama

S


----------



## ~nai'a~

Slave to Love--- Bryan Ferry

E or V


----------



## LJ Rock

"Violets For Your Furs" - Billie Holiday 

S


----------



## willowmoon

Save A Prayer - Duran Duran

R


----------



## blubberismanly

Rotting Flesh by Grendel

H


----------



## Adamantoise

His Imperial Majesty (Badder Than Dem) - Top Cat and Tribe Of Issachar

M


----------



## LJ Rock

"My My My" - Johnny Gill 

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You Are My Lady - Freddie Jackson

Y


----------



## LJ Rock

"Young Hearts Run Free" - Candi Staton 

E (or... E? lol)


----------



## littlefairywren

Everlasting - Remy Shand

G


----------



## LJ Rock

"Girl" - The Beatles 

L


----------



## littlefairywren

Love My Way - Psychadelic Furs

Y


----------



## BMOC

"Don't Speak"- No Doubt


----------



## LJ Rock

"Karma Chameleon" - Culture Club 

N


----------



## Adamantoise

No Values - Disrupt

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Say You Love Me - DJ Rogers

M or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Mad PLO - DJ Red

O


----------



## littlefairywren

Only the Lonely - The Motels

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

You're Mine - DJ Hype

E or N?


----------



## LJ Rock

"Eazy Duz It" - Eazy E 

T


----------



## kristineirl

The Tension and The Terror - Straylight Run

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Return Of Forever - High Contrast

Erm...R. Again.


----------



## Chode McBlob

Rondezvous With The Blues - Tab Benoit - Night Train To Nashville

*S*


----------



## littlefairywren

Slow Jams - Babyface & Tamia

S


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Slow Jams - Babyface & Tamia
> 
> S



Separation Nightmare - Bernard Herrmann (from 'Sisters' soundtrack)

E or R?

Hiya!


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> Separation Nightmare - Bernard Herrmann (from 'Sisters' soundtrack)
> 
> E or R?
> 
> Hiya!



Run - Snow Patrol

N

Hey there, hon! :happy:


----------



## mel

No one- Alicia keys


----------



## willowmoon

Election Day - Arcadia

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You're All I Need - Method Man & Mary J Blidge 

D


----------



## LJ Rock

"Don't Let Me Down" - The Beatles 

N


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Nocturnal - The Black Dahlia Murder

L


----------



## Adamantoise

Laugh At The Crying - World Of Shit

G


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Goddess Gagged - Protest The Hero

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Dubplate - Wots My Code

E or T?


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Eli Cash vs Godless Savages - Iwrestledabearonce

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Stand And Deliver - Barry Boom and MC Superflex

R


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Rational Gaze - Meshuggah

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Emily - Fear Of God

Y


----------



## willowmoon

You're Gonna Go Far, Kid - The Offspring

D


----------



## spiritangel

Dont stop moving - s club 7

G


----------



## willowmoon

Gangsta Luv - Snoop Dogg

V


----------



## ~nai'a~

Victim of Love--- Bryan Adams

V or E


----------



## Punkin1024

Easy Lover - Philip Bailey with Phil Collins

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Punkin1024 said:


> Easy Lover - Philip Bailey with Phil Collins
> 
> R



Rock Baby - Jagged Edge

Y

Good evening,Punkin! :bow:


----------



## littlefairywren

Your Cheating Heart - Ray Charles

T


----------



## Adamantoise

The War Lord - The Shadows

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Details In The Fabric (Feat. James Morrison) - Jason Mraz

C


----------



## Adamantoise

Cutslow - Ed Rush and Optical

W


----------



## littlefairywren

Woman's Gotta Have It - Bobby Womack

T


----------



## Adamantoise

Terrible Beat - Yuzo Koshiro

T again...:doh:


----------



## littlefairywren

Teenage Dream - Katy Perry

M


----------



## Adamantoise

Merciless Homicide - Putrid Pile

E or D?


----------



## littlefairywren

Dust in the Wind - Kansas

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Demons' Wind - Vader

D

Huh-now what?! HUH?!


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> Demons' Wind - Vader
> 
> D
> 
> Huh-now what?! HUH?!



Downhearted - Australian Crawl

D lol


----------



## Adamantoise

Dancers To A Discordant System - Meshuggah

M


----------



## littlefairywren

Mistreating Me - Leela James

M or E


----------



## willowmoon

My Antarctica - Duran Duran

A


----------



## littlefairywren

All The Lovers - Kylie Minogue

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Scissor Fuck Paper Doll - Psyopus

L


----------



## littlefairywren

Leather & Lace - Stevie Nicks (with Don Henley)

C or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Crowns - Cyclefly

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Stay With Me Always - Dru

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Savage - The Shadows

E or G?


----------



## Punkin1024

Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic - The Police 

C


----------



## Adamantoise

Canvas - Baba Yaga

S


----------



## willowmoon

So Long Suicide - Duran Duran

D or E


----------



## Punkin1024

She Dont Know Shes Beautiful  Sammy Kershaw

L


----------



## Adamantoise

Loveable - DJ Dextrous and Erin

E or L?


----------



## isamarie69

Love me do. The Beatles!!! Yay!


O


----------



## littlefairywren

On My Own - Patti Labelle & Michael McDonald

N


----------



## Fat.n.sassy

Never My Love - The Association

E or P


----------



## littlefairywren

Even When I'm Sleeping - Leonardos Bride

G


----------



## Punkin1024

Green Snakes On The Ceiling  Johnny Bush

G


----------



## Your Plump Princess

*Goodbye Milky Way* by _Enigma_

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

Youth - Blitz

H

I love this band at the moment-good old punk.


----------



## autopaint-1

Hello Hello -Sopwith Camel

O


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

Hard Sun- Eddie Vedder

N


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Never Never Land - I Killed The Prom Queen

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Didn't I - Leela James

I


----------



## willowmoon

I Can't Wait - Nu Shooz

T


----------



## ~nai'a~

The way we were --- Barbra Streisand

E or R


----------



## willowmoon

Rock This Town - The Stray Cats

N


----------



## HappyFA75

willowmoon said:


> Rock This Town - The Stray Cats
> 
> N



"Never Gonna Fall In Love" by Chris Isaak.

W


----------



## Adamantoise

World's Made Up Of This and That - Deeds Plus Thoughts.

T


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

Through the Fire and Flames- Dragon Force
(God that song was such pain in the ass on expert in GH3)

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Spoils Of War - DJ Krust

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Ride on Time - Black Box

M or E


----------



## Punkin1024

Emotion - Samantha Sang

G


----------



## rg770Ibanez

(The) Glorious Nosebleed - Circa Survive

D


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

Drive- Incubus

V or E


----------



## littlefairywren

Edge Of Desire - John Mayer

R or E


----------



## willowmoon

Rape Me - Nirvana

M or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Midtown Method - DJ Trace

D


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

Dashboard- Modest Mouse


----------



## littlefairywren

Dancing Queen - ABBA

N


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Nowhere Fast - Incubus 

T


----------



## CarlaSixx

This Love - Maroon 5

E


----------



## littlefairywren

Everything - Lifehouse

G


----------



## isamarie69

Good day sunshine. The Beatles.


N or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Exterminate! - Snap!

E or T?


----------



## littlefairywren

The Point of It All - Anthony Hamilton

L


----------



## Adamantoise

Love Changes Everything - Michael Ball

G


----------



## littlefairywren

Go Now - The Moody Blues

W


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Go Now - The Moody Blues
> 
> W



Where Is The Sun? - The Sorrow

N (Or ? if you feel up to a challenge  )


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> Where Is The Sun? - The Sorrow
> 
> N (Or ? if you feel up to a challenge  )



Night Of My Life - Damien Leith

F or E

LOL....:bow:


----------



## autopaint-1

A Little  For Me - The Flying Machine


E (OK, I know the song title doesn't include a smiley face but I thought this might be accepted under the circumstances)


----------



## Adamantoise

Eye Of The Beholder - Metallica

R


----------



## littlefairywren

autopaint-1 said:


> A Little  For Me - The Flying Machine
> 
> 
> E (OK, I know the song title doesn't include a smiley face but I thought this might be accepted under the circumstances)



Of course it is....we are a friendly bunch in here 

Rock Me Tonight - Freddie Jackson

T


----------



## LJ Rock

"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to littlefairywren again" 

I love Freddie Jackson!  

"Tell Me Something Good" - Rufus & Chaka Khan 

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Destined To Fester - Autopsy

R


----------



## littlefairywren

LJ Rock said:


> *"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to littlefairywren again"*
> 
> I love Freddie Jackson!
> 
> "Tell Me Something Good" - Rufus & Chaka Khan
> 
> D



Awww, it's the thought that counts....thank you :happy:

Running Out Of Lies - Johnnie Taylor

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Shadowlord - Indestroy

D


----------



## LJ Rock

"Do You Wanna Funk" - Sylvester 

K 

("Who been puttin' their Kools out on my floor?!?!")


----------



## littlefairywren

Kung Fu Fighting - Carl Douglas

G

(Trading Places?)


----------



## HappyFA75

littlefairywren said:


> Kung Fu Fighting - Carl Douglas
> 
> _Whoaaa-hooo-hooo-HOOOOOOO!!!! x 2  _
> 
> G
> 
> (Trading Places?)



_Whoaaa-hooo-hooo-HOOOOOOO!!!! x 2  _

"Gotta Get through this" by Daniel Beddingfield.

B


----------



## littlefairywren

HappyFA75 said:


> _Whoaaa-hooo-hooo-HOOOOOOO!!!! x 2  _
> 
> "Gotta Get through thi*s*" by Daniel Beddingfield.
> 
> B



So, that would be an S. It goes by the last letter in the song, HappyFA75 
Glad you liked my song lol.

Say You Love Me - DJ Rogers

M or E


----------



## HappyFA75

littlefairywren said:


> So, that would be an S. It goes by the last letter in the song, HappyFA75
> Glad you liked my song lol.
> 
> Say You Love Me - DJ Rogers
> 
> M or E



Oh. K! 

... and it -starts- with letter selected, right? :doh:

"Mental Picture" by Jon Secada.

D


----------



## littlefairywren

HappyFA75 said:


> Oh. K!
> 
> ... and it -starts- with letter selected, right? :doh:
> 
> "Mental Picture" by Jon Secada.
> 
> D



Hmm, your chosen song ends in an E. So then, it follows that the next song should start with an E....not a D. 

Every Little Bit Hurts - Brenda Holloway

So my song ends in an S, next song needs to start with an 

S...


----------



## HappyFA75

littlefairywren said:


> Hmm, your chosen song ends in an E. So then, it follows that the next song should start with an E....not a D.
> 
> Every Little Bit Hurts - Brenda Holloway
> 
> So my song ends in an S, next song needs to start with an
> 
> S...



"Sussidio," by Phil Collin*S*

...... S


----------



## littlefairywren

HappyFA75 said:


> "Sussidio," by Phil Collin*S*
> 
> ...... S



Okey dokey.....Sussidi*O* 

On My Ow*N* - Patti Labelle & Michael McDonald

N


----------



## autopaint-1

Nature Boy - Nat Cole

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You Don't Know Me - Ray Charles

E


----------



## autopaint-1

El Pito - Joe Cuba

O


----------



## sarie

oh - micky green <3²

h!


----------



## autopaint-1

Happiness Is - Ray Conniff

S


----------



## ~nai'a~

Slave to Love --- Brian Ferry

V or E


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Everything Perfect on the Wrong Day - Sky Eats Airplane 

Y


----------



## LJ Rock

"You" - Billy Preston 

U


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

Under the Bridge- Red Hot Chilly Peppers
such a ricious son.

G or E


----------



## littlefairywren

Gotta Be The One - Maxine Nightingale

N or E


----------



## LJ Rock

"Ella Tiene Fuego" - Celia Cruz 

O


----------



## littlefairywren

Oh Girl - The Chi-Lites

L


----------



## LJ Rock

"Love or Let Me Be Lonely" - The Friends of Distinction 

Y


----------



## autopaint-1

Yes I'm Ready - Barbara George


Y


----------



## LJ Rock

"Yo Bum Rush The Show" - Public Enemy 

W


----------



## littlefairywren

Wonderful - India.Arie

L


----------



## LJ Rock

"Love Is" - The Brothers Johnson 

S


----------



## Weirdo890

Something - The Beatles

G


----------



## littlefairywren

(A) Girl In Trouble - Romeo Void

L or E


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Eating A Book - He Is Legend

K


----------



## littlefairywren

Killing Me Softly With His Song - Roberta Flack

G


----------



## willowmoon

Gypsy - Fleetwood Mac

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You're Makin Me High - Toni Braxton

H


----------



## LJ Rock

"Hello It's Me" - Todd Rundgren 

E (or M)


----------



## willowmoon

Mars Meets Venus - Duran Duran

S


----------



## Dmitra

Seether - Veruca Salt

R


----------



## spiritangel

Run to paradise Choir Boys


S or E


----------



## littlefairywren

Say It Right - Nelly Furtado

T


----------



## willowmoon

Tempted - Duran Duran

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Don't Let Me Down - Eskimo Joe

N


----------



## spiritangel

Never Ever - All Saints


R


----------



## littlefairywren

Return of the Mack - Mark Morrison

K


----------



## spiritangel

Kiss the Girl - Sebastion the Crab The Little Mermaid

L


----------



## Adamantoise

Like A Man - Belching Beet

N


----------



## Nas80

Narcotic - Liquido

C


----------



## Adamantoise

Complex Mathematical Equation (Symbol) - Aphex Twin

L!!!!


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Laser Speed - BTBAM

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Do You Think I'm Sexy - Rod Stewart

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

You Got No Right - Velvet Revolver

T


----------



## littlefairywren

These Arms of Mine - Otis Redding

N or E


----------



## autopaint-1

Express- BT Express

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Sexual Healing - Marvin Gaye

G


----------



## autopaint-1

Go Where You Want To Go - 5th Dimensions

O


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Out From Under - Incubus 

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Rescue - Lucinda Williams

U or E


----------



## autopaint-1

Endlessly - Brook Benton



Y


----------



## spiritangel

Yellow Submarine the Beatles


----------



## LJ Rock

"Everything Changes" - Staind 

S


----------



## autopaint-1

Stone Love - Supremes


E


----------



## deadlysyndrome

Either Way - Wilco

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

Your Summer Dream - The Beach Boys

M


----------



## BrownEyedChica

(Waves hello to everyone!)


Mo Money, Mo Problems - Notorious B.I.G.


S


----------



## Adamantoise

BrownEyedChica said:


> (Waves hello to everyone!)
> 
> 
> Mo Money, Mo Problems - Notorious B.I.G.
> 
> 
> S



Sidestepper - Amorphous

R

Hello,miss! :bow:


----------



## autopaint-1

Rhythm Talk - Jocko

K


----------



## littlefairywren

Knowing Me, Knowing You - ABBA

U


----------



## autopaint-1

Undun - Guess Who


N


----------



## littlefairywren

No Air - Jordin Sparks Ft. Chris Brown

R


----------



## spiritangel

Runaway Del Shannon

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You Are Everything - The Stylistics

G


----------



## Adamantoise

Godly Beings - Obituary

S


----------



## thirtiesgirl

Space Moth - Stereolab

H


----------



## veggieforever

Risible said:


> The Rules:
> 
> And this additional rule added in Part 3:
> 
> Here's the link to Part 4.
> 
> And the last song:



How about "Papparazzi" by the extremely zaney Lady Gaga! x


----------



## Adamantoise

Husk - Blitz

K


----------



## LJ Rock

"Keep On Taking Me Higher" - The Commodores 

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Rosanna - Toto

A


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Alaska - BTBAM

A


----------



## littlefairywren

Ain't Nobody - Chaka Khan

A


----------



## MatthewB

_Another Girl_ -- The Beatles


----------



## littlefairywren

Living For the Love of You - The Isley Brothers

U


----------



## autopaint-1

Up On The Mountain - The Magnificents

N


----------



## spiritangel

Needles and Pins The Ramones

S


----------



## littlefairywren

So Have I For You - Nikka Costa

U


----------



## TwilightStarr

Underneath it All - No Doubt

W


----------



## spiritangel

When the Morning Comes Smash Mouth

S


----------



## blubberismanly

Skullfuck by Modulate

K


----------



## spiritangel

Killer on the Loose -Faker

S or E


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Engine No.9 - Deftones

9 or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Empathological Necroticism - Carcass

M


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Mea Culpa - The Human Abstract

A


----------



## Adamantoise

Always Will Be - Hammerfall

E or B?


----------



## TwilightStarr

Bleed All Over Me - Wicked Wisdom

F


----------



## littlefairywren

Fire Woman - The Cult

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Never Let Me Down - David Bowie.

N again.


----------



## littlefairywren

Nights In White Satin - Moody Blues

N

Oh, and so it is again lol....sorry


----------



## spiritangel

Neutron Dance - The Pointer Sisters


C or E

there you go off N for a min lol


----------



## TwilightStarr

Calm under the waves - Maria Mena

R


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Ready or Not - Fugees


T


----------



## spiritangel

This Heart Attack - FAKER

K


----------



## george83

Kill The King -Megadeth

G


----------



## littlefairywren

Georgia On My Mind - Ray Charles

D


----------



## SSBBW Katerina

Darling Nikki - Prince & the Revolution


I


----------



## Adamantoise

Instinct Of Survival - Napalm Death

L


----------



## autopaint-1

Lowdown - Boz Scaggs


N


----------



## MatthewB

_Never Gonna Give You Up_ -- Rick Astley 

P


----------



## Adamantoise

MatthewB said:


> _Never Gonna Give You Up_ -- Rick Astley
> 
> P



Picturing The Past - Sonita Arctica

T

Hey Matthew.


----------



## littlefairywren

Temptation - The Tea Party

N


----------



## LJ Rock

"Nica's Dream" - Horace Silver 

M


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Malice - TTEOTD

E


----------



## littlefairywren

Eve the Apple of My Eye - Bell X1

Y or E


----------



## autopaint-1

Eve Of Distruction - Barry McGuire



N


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Never...Again - All Shall Perish

N or I


----------



## littlefairywren

If Loving You Is Wrong - Luther Ingram

G


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Get Your Pants And GO! - Incubus

O


----------



## Dmitra

Over My Shoulder - Mika

M


----------



## littlefairywren

Make You Feel My Love - Adele

V or E


----------



## spiritangel

Enough - FAKER


H


----------



## littlefairywren

Hang On (Dave Aude Extended Mix) - Plumb

N


----------



## LJ Rock

"No Me Pagan" - Los Amigos Invisibles 

N


----------



## littlefairywren

Nobody - Keith Sweat

Y


----------



## LJ Rock

"You Make Me Feel Brand New" - The Stylistics 

W


----------



## littlefairywren

LJ Rock said:


> "You Make Me Feel Brand New" - The Stylistics
> 
> W



I love that song!!

With A Spirit - 009 Sound System

T


----------



## LJ Rock

You have good taste in music, littlefairywren!  

"Try Me" - James Brown 

E (or M)


----------



## littlefairywren

Ooh...thank you, LJ Rock :blush:

Move For Me (Extended Remix) - Kaskade & Deadmau5

M or E


----------



## LJ Rock

"Easy Street" - Sister Sledge 

T


----------



## littlefairywren

Tell Me What Were Gonna Do Now - Joss Stone ft. Common

W


----------



## Fat.n.sassy

Wild World (Cat Stevens)

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Day Too Soon - Sia

N


----------



## isamarie69

Never can say goodbye. The Jackson 5.


E


----------



## littlefairywren

Escape - Enrique Iglesias

P or E


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Ethos - Darkest Hour 

S


----------



## Dmitra

Solace - Shamantis

E


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Empires Erased - BOO

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Don't Speak - No Doubt

K


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Kangarooster Meadows - Horse The Band

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Stillness Of Heart - Lenny Kravitz

T


----------



## isamarie69

Tonights the night. Rod Stewart.

T


----------



## littlefairywren

Temptation - The Tea Party

N


----------



## LJ Rock

"No More Lonely Nights" - Paul McCartney 

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Sexy Boy - Air

Y


----------



## LJ Rock

"Yes Indeed" - Teena Marie 

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Dreams - Van Halen

S


----------



## LJ Rock

"Steal Away" - Robbie Dupree

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You Send Me - Sam Cooke

M or E


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Empty Inside - All That Remains

E or D


----------



## Adamantoise

Den Of Wolves - Psychotogen

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Sarah - Toto

H


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Sarah - Toto
> 
> H



Hide U - Kosheen

U

Hello!


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> Hide U - Kosheen
> 
> U
> 
> Hello!



Unfaithful - Rhianna

L

Hey there, Tom! How are you doing?


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Unfaithful - Rhianna
> 
> L
> 
> Hey there, Tom! How are you doing?



Landcruiser - Raxmus

R

Not too bad-still waiting on a reply from the job I applied for,but I'm remaining optimistic.  How are things on your side?


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> Landcruiser - Raxmus
> 
> R
> 
> Not too bad-still waiting on a reply from the job I applied for,but I'm remaining optimistic.  How are things on your side?



Resting Here With Me - Dido

M or E

Ok, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. My butt is freezing lol, we are having another cold snap


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Resting Here With Me - Dido
> 
> M or E
> 
> Ok, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. My butt is freezing lol, we are having another cold snap



Expeditious Evisceratory Mishap - The County Medical Examiners

P

Thank you-make sure you keep warm! :bow:


----------



## littlefairywren

Playing Your Game, Baby - Barry White

Y

Ta, hon


----------



## autopaint-1

You're My First, My Last, My Everything - Barry White


G


----------



## Adamantoise

Gay Bar - Electric Six

R


----------



## Dmitra

I Am A Revenant - The Distillers

I


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Tough Girl - Open Hand

L


----------



## Adamantoise

Life Is A Coma - Demiberg

A


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Alaskan Flounder Basket - iwrestledabearonce

T


----------



## Adamantoise

Time Bomb - Blitz

B


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Behaving Badly - AAL

Y


----------



## autopaint-1

You're A Wonderful One - Marvin Gaye



E


----------



## littlefairywren

Every Time You Go Away - Paul Young

Y


----------



## AuntHen

Yesterday by The Beatles

A or Y

btw K...I love THAT song!:wubu:


----------



## littlefairywren

Ain't Gonna Bump No More - Joe Tex

R or E

Ta B....it's a good one :happy:


----------



## SSBBW Katerina

Endless Love- Lionel Ritchie/ Diana Ross

*E*


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Echelons To Molotovs - The Human Abstract

S


----------



## Fat Molly

Sherry - Frankie Valley and the Four Seasons


E


----------



## littlefairywren

Fat Molly said:


> Sherry - Frankie Valley and the Four Seasons
> 
> 
> E



Hi there, Fat Molly....it's just a matter of taking the last letter of your song for the beginning of the new song, and so on. So that would be a Y 

Young, Warm and Wonderful - Tony Bennett

L


----------



## willowmoon

Land of Confusion - Genesis

N


----------



## littlefairywren

willowmoon said:


> Land of Confusion - Genesis
> 
> N



New Jerusalem - Carly Simon

M

Hey there, willowmoon! Welcome back


----------



## Dmitra

Mannish Boy - Muddy Waters

Y (brain fart on last one I posted, oi)


----------



## Fat Molly

littlefairywren said:


> Hi there, Fat Molly....it's just a matter of taking the last letter of your song for the beginning of the new song, and so on. So that would be a Y
> 
> Young, Warm and Wonderful - Tony Bennett
> 
> L



Gah, call me dense. (Dense adipose on my belly.) Thanks for the correction.

Your Gold Teeth II--Steely Dan.

H


----------



## littlefairywren

Have You Ever - Brandy

R
:happy:


----------



## AuntHen

Roxanne

By The Police


E


1000 posts!!


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Endless - Unearth

S


----------



## rg770Ibanez

disregard this post


----------



## littlefairywren

Sarah Smile - Hall and Oates

L or E


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Everybody Hurts - REM

S


----------



## willowmoon

So Misled - Duran Duran

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Don't Stop Till You Get Enough - Michael Jackson

H


----------



## Dmitra

Head Honcho - DeVotchKa

D or O


----------



## littlefairywren

One Word - Baby Animals

D


----------



## AuntHen

Don't You (Forget About Me) by Simple Minds

U or E


----------



## littlefairywren

Every Little Bit Hurts - Brenda Holloway

S


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Selkies: The Endless Obsession - BTBAM

N


----------



## Dmitra

New Day Rising - Husker Du (dunno how to do umlauts w/o html)

W or G


----------



## LJ Rock

"Give It All You Got" - Chuck Mangione 

T


----------



## AuntHen

Time After Time

by Cyndi Lauper


E


----------



## Aria Bombshell

Every Time You Go Away

(so old that I can't remember who sang it, but it's all that came to mind...)



Y


----------



## rg770Ibanez

You're Not Alone - Saosin

E


----------



## littlefairywren

Eaten by the Monster of Love - Sparks

V or E


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Version - Incubus

N


----------



## isamarie69

Northen song. The Beatles.

G


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Ghost Of A Stranger - The Faceless

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Rosanna - Toto

A


----------



## Munchausen

Asylum - Disturbed
M


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Magnetic Knives - Vanna

S


----------



## LJ Rock

"Sho Nuff Boogie" - Sylvia & The Moments 

E (or I)


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Introduction - Sky Eats Airplane

N


----------



## Nas80

Nessaja - Scooter

A


----------



## rg770Ibanez

All New Materials - Periphery

S


----------



## autopaint-1

Stormy Weather - The 5 Sh*ts


R


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Rebirth - BOO

H


----------



## Munchausen

Hell of a Time - Hellyeah

M or E


----------



## littlefairywren

Makes Me Wanna Die - Tricky

I or E


----------



## Munchausen

I Will Be There - Art of Dying

R or E


----------



## rg770Ibanez

(The) Red Tornado - Horse The Band

O


----------



## Dmitra

The Otter Song - Tim Quirk (Too Much Joy)

E or R


----------



## littlefairywren

Running Out Of Lies - Johnnie Taylor

S


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Sick Sad Little World - Incubus

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Decode - Paramore

D or E


----------



## Munchausen

Desperate - Decyfer Down

T or E


----------



## littlefairywren

Te Amo - Rhianna

O


----------



## willowmoon

Out of My Mind - Duran Duran

D


----------



## Dmitra

Dreaming - Blondie

G


----------



## littlefairywren

(The) Garden - Mirah

N


----------



## AuntHen

Never Never Gonna Give You Up by Lisa Stansfield


P


----------



## isamarie69

Pretty little head. Paul Mccartney.

D


----------



## rg770Ibanez

(The) Darkest Nights - As I Lay Dying

S


----------



## Munchausen

So Pathetic - Five Bolt Main

C


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Contagion - The Black Dahlia Murder

N


----------



## Dmitra

I'm Not In Love - 10cc

M or T


----------



## willowmoon

Material Girl - Madonna

L


----------



## Munchausen

Look At Me Now - Votum

W


----------



## littlefairywren

Wow - Kate Bush

W


----------



## Munchausen

Hey, Bush, that's my last name... for real... 

Anyway...

Wicked By Design - 2Cents

N


----------



## littlefairywren

No Say in It - Machinations

T

Welcome to the music thread, Munch


----------



## Dmitra

Take Me To The River - Al Green/Talking Heads

O or R


----------



## Adamantoise

Replay - Logistics

Y


----------



## autopaint-1

Younger Girl - Critters

L


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Love Jealous One, Love - As Cities Burn

V or E


----------



## isamarie69

Lady willpower. Gary Puckett and the union gaps.


R


----------



## Adamantoise

Reasons To Be Cheerful,Part 3 - Ian Dury and The Blockheads

3 or T.


----------



## isamarie69

3 blind mice. Thomas Ravenscroft possibly

C or E


----------



## KittyKitten

Everlasting Love- Carl Carlton

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Embedded - Job For A Cowboy

D


----------



## isamarie69

Dig a pony. The Beatles.

Y


----------



## Dmitra

Year One - X

E


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Endorphins - August Burns Red

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Shelter - Ray LaMontagne

R


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Relentless - Strapping Young Lad

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Shut Up - Black Eyed Peas

P


----------



## rg770Ibanez

(The) Price of Everything and the Value of Nothing - AAL

G


----------



## isamarie69

Girls girls girls. Motley Crue.


L or S


----------



## Munchausen

Shoot It Out - 10 Years

T


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Three for Flinching - TDEP

G


----------



## littlefairywren

Gloria - The Passions

A


----------



## rg770Ibanez

And So It Was Said - Glass Casket

D


----------



## littlefairywren

(The) Day You Come - Powderfinger

M or E


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Mass Delusion - Era Untold

N


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Nightbird ~ Stevie Nicks

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Don't Stand So Close To Me - The Police

M or E


----------



## willowmoon

My Immortal - Evanescence

L


----------



## littlefairywren

Lovers Rock - Sade

K


----------



## Adamantoise

Kan U Feel It - Dancemaster

T


----------



## autopaint-1

Tell It To The Rain - 4 Seasons

N


----------



## Dmitra

Nobody Does It Better - Carly Simon

T or Y


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Tattered On My Sleeve - ATR

E or Y or N or D


----------



## littlefairywren

Everybody's Got Their Something - Nikka Costa

G


----------



## Dmitra

Gigantor - The Dickies

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Release Me - Agnes Carlsson

M or E


----------



## Punkin1024

Emotions - Samantha Sang

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Swandive - Textures

E or V?


----------



## littlefairywren

Vultures - John Mayer

S


----------



## AuntHen

Say Say Say by Paul McCartney & Michael Jackson

Y


----------



## Punkin1024

Yesterday Road - The Great Divide

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Dare - Gorillaz

R or E


----------



## Munchausen

Rainy Day Parade - Staind

D or E


----------



## Punkin1024

Everyday  Rascal Flatts 

Y


----------



## Dmitra

You Say You Don't Love Me - The Buzzcocks

U or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Up The Junction - Squeeze

N


----------



## littlefairywren

Non, Je Ne Regrette Rien - Edith Piaf

N


----------



## watts63

No Children - The Mountain Goats

N


----------



## littlefairywren

No Ordinary Love - Sade

V or E


----------



## watts63

Voodoo Child - Jimmy Hendrix

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Dance Away - Roxy Music

Y


----------



## watts63

You're Gonna Go Far, Kid - The Offspring

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Dancing In The City - Marshall Hain

Y


----------



## watts63

You Got Me Wide Open - Bootsy Collins

N


----------



## littlefairywren

No One - Alicia Keys

N or E


----------



## watts63

Explosivo - Tenacious D

O


----------



## littlefairywren

On My Own - Patti Labelle & Michael McDonald

N


----------



## watts63

No Easy Way Out - Robert Tepper

T


----------



## littlefairywren

Tell Me You Love Me - Leela James

M or E


----------



## watts63

Man in a Box - Alice in Chains

X


----------



## willowmoon

Xanadu - Olivia Newton-John

U


----------



## littlefairywren

Undercover Angel - Alan O'Day

L


----------



## willowmoon

Let's Dance - David Bowie

C or E


----------



## littlefairywren

Concentrate on You - LTD Feat. Jeffery Osbourne

U


----------



## willowmoon

Under the Boardwalk - The Drifters

K


----------



## watts63

Killing Me Softly - The Fugees

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

You Remind Me - Mary J. Blige

E or M?


----------



## watts63

Enter Sandman - Metallica

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Nailed Casket - Municipal Waste

T


----------



## watts63

Tempo Slow - R. Kelly

W


----------



## Adamantoise

When Anesthesia Fails - Lust Of Decay

S


----------



## blubberismanly

Skullfuck -- Modulate

K


----------



## Punkin1024

Kristofferson  Tim McGraw 

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Night Boat to Cairo - Madness

O


----------



## Munchausen

No Jesus Christ - Seether
T


----------



## Punkin1024

The Bluest Eyes In Texas  Restless Heart

S


----------



## watts63

Smells Like Compton - NWA & Nirvana

N


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Nice To Know You - Incubus

U


----------



## watts63

U.N.I.T.Y - Queen Latifah

Y


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Yasmin The Light - Explosions In The Sky

T


----------



## watts63

Take Off Your Cool - Outkast

L


----------



## littlefairywren

Live a Lie - AM

I or E


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Eugenic Epidemic - Catacylsmic Dissipation

C


----------



## littlefairywren

Colors - Amos Lee

S


----------



## isamarie69

Sunshine day. The Brady Bunch 


Y


----------



## watts63

You Played Yourself - Ice-T

F


----------



## Scorsese86

Forever Not Yours - a-ha

Next S


----------



## Dmitra

You Sexy Thing - Hot Chocolate

U, Y, or G


----------



## watts63

Gravity - John Mayer

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

You're In My Heart - Rod Stewart

T


----------



## watts63

Too Legit to Quit - MC Hammer

T


----------



## Adamantoise

watts63 said:


> Too Legit to Quit - MC Hammer
> 
> T



Twist 'Em Out - Dillinja

T again...:doh:

Hi there.


----------



## watts63

Turn the Page - Metallica

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Embrace Obscenity And Kiss The Eruption Of Destruction - Regurgitated

N


----------



## Munchausen

Never Surrender - Skillet
R


----------



## watts63

Run Away -The Real McCoy

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You'll Never Find Another Love Like Mine - Lou Rawls

N or E


----------



## LJ Rock

"Early In The Morning" - The Gap Band 

G


----------



## willowmoon

Good Times - Chic

S


----------



## Dmitra

Southern Girls - Cheap Trick

N or S


----------



## Adamantoise

Someone's Gonna Die - Blitz

E or I?


----------



## littlefairywren

I'm Not In Love - 10cc

V or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Vomitwarp - NAMEK

P


----------



## littlefairywren

Poison Arrow - ABC

W


----------



## Adamantoise

Weltschmertz - Napalm Death

Z


----------



## autopaint-1

Zu Zu -The Bonnevilles


U


----------



## littlefairywren

Until You - Dave Barnes

U


----------



## rellis10

Under Pressure - Queen and David Bowie

E or R


----------



## littlefairywren

Running Up That Hill - Kate Bush

L


----------



## rellis10

littlefairywren said:


> Running Up That Hill - Kate Bush
> 
> L



Long Road To Ruin - Foo Fighters

N


----------



## littlefairywren

Never Say Never - The Fray

R


----------



## rellis10

littlefairywren said:


> Never Say Never - The Fray
> 
> R



Read My Mind - The Killers

D


----------



## littlefairywren

(A) Different Corner - George Michael

R


----------



## rellis10

littlefairywren said:


> (A) Different Corner - George Michael
> 
> R



Red Right Hand - Nick Cave and The Bad Seeds

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Do You Love Me? - The Contours

M or E


----------



## rellis10

littlefairywren said:


> Do You Love Me? - The Contours
> 
> M or E



Enter Sandman - Metallica

N


----------



## littlefairywren

rellis10 said:


> Enter Sandman - Metallica
> 
> N



Oooh, good one!!

Notion - Kings Of Leon

N


----------



## rellis10

littlefairywren said:


> Oooh, good one!!
> 
> Notion - Kings Of Leon
> 
> N



November Rain - Guns N Roses

N


----------



## littlefairywren

No Other Way - Jack Johnson

Y


----------



## rellis10

littlefairywren said:


> No Other Way - Jack Johnson
> 
> Y



You Run Away - Barenaked Ladies

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

Your Body Is a Wonderland - John Mayer

D


----------



## rellis10

littlefairywren said:


> Your Body Is a Wonderland - John Mayer
> 
> D



Drive - REM

E or V


----------



## littlefairywren

Everyone's A Winner - Hot Chocolate

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Rockin' Robin - Jackson 5

N


----------



## Dmitra

Lost in the Neon World - Be Bop Deluxe

T or D


----------



## Adamantoise

Tuff At The Top - E-Z Rollers

P


----------



## littlefairywren

Push And Pull - Nikka Costa

L


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Push And Pull - Nikka Costa
> 
> L



Lucky Man - The Verve 

N

*waves* :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> Lucky Man - The Verve
> 
> N
> 
> *waves* :happy:



Nobody Said it Was Easy - Cold Play

Y

Hiya Tom!! *waves* back


----------



## Adamantoise

You Light Up My Life - Joe Brooks

E or F?


----------



## littlefairywren

Foolish Heart - Steve Perry

T


----------



## LJ Rock

"Time Has Come Today" - Chambers Brothers 

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You To Me Are Everything - The Real Thing

G


----------



## Dmitra

Going Underground - The Jam

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Deceiver - Napalm Death

R


----------



## autopaint-1

Roll Over Beethoven - Charles Berry

N


----------



## runningman

Nothing to Give - White Lies

V or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Violate - Iced Earth

E or T?


----------



## runningman

The Beginning Of The Twist - The Futureheads

T again


----------



## Adamantoise

Time Of The Night - Roland Clark

T again.


----------



## AuntHen

Tell Her About It by Billy Joel


T again...or I 


hi! nice to see that your avatar is not all creepy now haha


----------



## Adamantoise

fat9276 said:


> Tell Her About It by Billy Joel
> 
> 
> T again...or I
> 
> 
> hi! nice to see that your avatar is not all creepy now haha



Too Late,Too Late - Metallica (or Motorhead,I think.)

E or T?

Hello! Yes,I felt it was time for a change.


----------



## AuntHen

Tonight by Phil Collins

hahahaha

T!!!! or H


----------



## Adamantoise

Two Lives Worth Of Reckoning - Soilwork

G


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Get Out - CS

T


----------



## littlefairywren

Tenderness - General Public

S


----------



## Dmitra

She Sells Smiles - Gee Davey

E


----------



## Munchausen

Everything You Want - Vertical Horizon
T


----------



## spiritangel

The Bottle- Mat McHugh and the Blackbirds


----------



## littlefairywren

Let's Stay Together - Al Green

R


----------



## AuntHen

Ready by Cat Stevens

Y


----------



## Dmitra

La Pistola Y El Corazon - Los Lobos

A or L


----------



## autopaint-1

Huh? You Everything - Stylistics

N..Never To Much - Luther Vandross

H (I think that puts us back on track)


----------



## Adamantoise

Happy Paradise - Yuzo Koshiro (from streets of rage 3 ost)

E or S?


----------



## rg770Ibanez

State Of Desolation - Fleshwrought

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Nightmare Patrol - Mekong Delta

L


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Letter Experiment - Periphery

T


----------



## Adamantoise

The Truth Beyond - Entombed ,\m/

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Differently - Cassie Davis

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

Your Disease - Saliva

E or S?


----------



## Mishty

Eyeball Kid - Tom Waits


D


----------



## Dmitra

You Should Be Dancing - The Bee Gees

U or G


----------



## littlefairywren

Gravity - Sara Bareilles

Y


----------



## Munchausen

You Don't Know Me - Art of Dying
M or E


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Messengers - Textures

S or R


----------



## littlefairywren

Rock With You - Micheal Jackson

U


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Underworld - Inkubus Sukkubus

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Dance Little Lady - Tina Charles

Y


----------



## rg770Ibanez

You Are Number Six - Behold The Arctopus

X muhahaha


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Xanadu - Olivia Newton John
[:wubu: That Movie :wubu: ]

U!


----------



## littlefairywren

Your Plump Princess said:


> Xanadu - Olivia Newton John
> [:wubu: That Movie :wubu: ]
> 
> U!



Me too, and proud of it lol!! 

Unchained Melody - The Righteous Brothers

Y


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Yes I Love You - Shrift

U


----------



## Mishty

Unchained Melody - Chet Atkins (my fave)


Y


----------



## littlefairywren

Your Love - Laura Doyle

V or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Vlad The Impaler = GWAR

R


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Red Flagged - WTR

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Devolutionary Storms - Nekromantheon

S


----------



## Dmitra

Serpentine - Peaches

E


----------



## littlefairywren

Evacuate The Dance Floor - Cascada

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Rite Of Shades - Asphyx

S


----------



## Dmitra

Sunlight - Matthew Sweet

T


----------



## Adamantoise

To Be Me - American Head Charge

E or M?

Hello Dmitra! :happy:


----------



## Dmitra

Eulogy - Tool

Y

Hey there, Adamantoise!


----------



## littlefairywren

You're All I Need - Method Man & Mary J Blidge

D


----------



## Adamantoise

DDevil - System Of A Down

L


----------



## Dmitra

La Vie En Rose - Edith Piaf (love Audrey Hepburn's, too)

A


----------



## littlefairywren

All About Our Love - Sade

V or E


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Vanilla Twilight - Owl City

T


----------



## littlefairywren

Tears - The Isley Brothers

S


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Salai - A Life Once Lost

I


----------



## littlefairywren

I'm Kissing You - Des'ree 

U


----------



## Adamantoise

Undercover Lover - .38 Special

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Reasons Are All I Have Left - The Art Of Fighting

T


----------



## Adamantoise

Toxic Love - Tim Curry

E or V?


----------



## littlefairywren

Everything But You - Brian McFadden

U


----------



## Adamantoise

UHF - 'Wierd Al' Yankovic

F


----------



## littlefairywren

(The) Female of the Species - Space

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Separated Anxiety - Malignancy

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

Young Turks - Rod Stewart

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Sidewinder - Avenged Sevenfold

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Return to Me - Jerry Vale

M or E


----------



## Adamantoise

My Inner Demon - Putrid Pile

N


----------



## willowmoon

New Moon On Monday - Duran Duran

Y


----------



## LJ Rock

"You And I" - Rick James 

I


----------



## willowmoon

I Can't Wait - Nu Shooz

T


----------



## spiritangel

The Truth - Scott Spark


----------



## runningman

Hurricane Drunk - Florence & The Machine

K


----------



## Adamantoise

Kingdom of Corpses - Lust of Decay

S


----------



## isamarie69

Sunday morning. No Doubt.


G


----------



## Dmitra

Gidget Goes to Hell - The Suburban Lawns

T or L


----------



## littlefairywren

Losing You - Brian Mcknight & Left Eye

U


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Ulteriorly - Cataclysmic Dissipation

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You Are My Lady - Freddie Jackson

Y


----------



## Dmitra

Yellow Bird - Chris Isaak

W


----------



## littlefairywren

(The) Way You Love Me (Original Mix) - Ron Hall & The Muthafunkaz Ft. Mark Evans...I :wubu: this song!

M or E


----------



## Dmitra

Saginaw, Michigan - Lefty Frizzell

W or N


----------



## Nas80

Wicked Game - Chris Issak

E


----------



## willowmoon

Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic - The Police

C


----------



## littlefairywren

Can't Get Enough of Your Love - Barry White

V or E


----------



## LJ Rock

"Everytime You Go Away" - Hall & Oats 

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You Make My Dreams Come True - Hall & Oates

U or E


----------



## LJ Rock

"Earth Angel" - The Penguins 

L


----------



## isamarie69

Love in an elevator. Aerosmith.

R


----------



## Dmitra

Red - Sammy Hagar

D


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Deus Ex Machina - Omar A. Rodriguez-Lopez

A


----------



## littlefairywren

Anytime - Brian McKnight

M or E


----------



## Mishty

More like her - Miranda Lambert

E or R


----------



## Proner

Ruby - Kaiser Chief

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You Gonna Make Me Love Somebody Else - The Jones Girls

S or E


----------



## Mishty

Suzie Q - CCR

*Q *  or E


----------



## TinyTum

Queen of the New Year - Deacon Blue

R


----------



## LJ Rock

"Ribbon In The Sky" - Stevie Wonder 

Y


----------



## Dmitra

Yakety Yak - The Coasters

K


----------



## TwilightStarr

Endangered Species by Flaw

Q


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Quicksand - Incubus

D


----------



## Mishty

Dumas Walkers - Kentucky Headhunters 


*S*


----------



## Dmitra

Sunday Morning - The Velvet Underground

Y or G


----------



## TinyTum

Gold - Spandau Ballet

D


----------



## LJ Rock

"Don't Turn Around" - Black Ivory 

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Don't Know Why - Norah Jones

Y


----------



## willowmoon

Yo Bad Azizi - Duran Duran

I


----------



## Mishty

I Will Always Love You - Melissa Ethridge 


*U*


----------



## isamarie69

Under my thumb. The Rolling Stones.

B


----------



## Mishty

Babys on Fire - Yo La Tengo

E


----------



## littlefairywren

Everything - Lifehouse

G


----------



## LJ Rock

"Get Back" - The Beatles 

K


----------



## TwilightStarr

Kingdom Warfare by Atmosphere

M


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Movement From Discord - The Human Abstract

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Don't Leave me This Way - Thelma Houston

Y


----------



## TwilightStarr

Your love is my drug - Kesha

A


----------



## littlefairywren

As Soon As I Get Home - Baby Face

M or E


----------



## Dmitra

It's Raining Men - The Weather Girls


----------



## littlefairywren

Nights In White Satin - Moody Blues

N


----------



## Dmitra

Never Think - Robert Pattinson (Don't judge me)

*K *
^
(yay, remembered this time, $#@!)


----------



## littlefairywren

Kissing My Love - Bill Withers

V or E

Hmm, Robert Pattinson singing.....must check it out!


----------



## chtinkham06

End of the Road by Boyz II Men

D


----------



## mccormick

Five Finger Death Punch - Death Before Dishonor 

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Ring My Bell - Anita Ward

L


----------



## willowmoon

Lust For Life - Iggy Pop

F or E


----------



## littlefairywren

Fire - Baby Face & Des'Ree

R or E


----------



## willowmoon

Rape Me -- Nirvana. 

M or E


----------



## littlefairywren

Misty Blue - Dorothy Moore

U or E


----------



## goatboy

Us and Them ........... Pink Floyd

M


----------



## Mishty

Mud Love Buddy Jam -The Grateful Dead 


*M*


----------



## Adamantoise

Miserere - Gregorio Allegri

E or R?


----------



## littlefairywren

Every Night - Pheobe Snow

B or E


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Every Night - Pheobe Snow
> 
> B or E



Boneyard - Impetigo

D

Hello! :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> Boneyard - Impetigo
> 
> D
> 
> Hello! :happy:



Don't Speak - No Doubt

K

Hello hon, long time no see! :happy:


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Don't Speak - No Doubt
> 
> K
> 
> Hello hon, long time no see! :happy:



Keyleigh - Marillion

H

It has been a while,hasn't it?


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> Keyleigh - Marillion
> 
> H
> 
> It has been a while,hasn't it?



Hell is Around the Corner - Tricky

R

Yes, but glad to see you back!


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Hell is Around the Corner - Tricky
> 
> R
> 
> Yes, but glad to see you back!



Resickened - Lord Gore

D

Thank you-it's good to hear from you again. Things have been a bit hectic recently,with all the redecorating and whatnot...


----------



## AuntHen

Delilah by Queen

H


hi!


----------



## Adamantoise

fat9276 said:


> Delilah by Queen
> 
> H
> 
> 
> hi!



Heavy Discipline - G.B.H.

e OR n?

Hi there! How's it going?


----------



## Dmitra

Enola Gay - Orchestral Manoeuvres in the Dark

A or Y


----------



## littlefairywren

All Day Thinkin' - Baby Face

N


----------



## Adamantoise

No Bones - Dinosaur Jr

S


----------



## TwilightStarr

Smash the Control Machine - Otep

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Rain - Madonna

N


----------



## willowmoon

Notorious - Duran Duran

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Smash Sumthin' - Adam F and Redman

N


----------



## AuntHen

Never Let This Go by Paramore

O



hi!


----------



## Adamantoise

fat9276 said:


> Never Let This Go by Paramore
> 
> O
> 
> 
> 
> hi!



Omerta - Lamb of God

A

Hi there,sweetness-how are you? :happy:


----------



## Mishty

At last - etta james

*T* or *T*


----------



## Adamantoise

Teletron - Blitz

N


----------



## littlefairywren

Non, Je Ne Regrette Rien - Edith Piaf

N


----------



## willowmoon

New Moon on Monday - Duran Duran

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

Your Love is my Drug - Ke$ha

G


----------



## willowmoon

Gypsy - Fleetwood Mac

Y


----------



## TinyTum

Yesterday - The Beatles

Y


----------



## willowmoon

You're A Jerk - New Boyz

K


----------



## Dmitra

Kick It Out - Heart


----------



## littlefairywren

TiK ToK - Ke$ha

K


----------



## Dmitra

Kumbaya - Guadalcanal Diary

A

Why o why can't I remember to put the letter after? /grumble


----------



## littlefairywren

All For Love - Color Me Badd

V or E


----------



## autopaint-1

Everything Is Beautiful - Ray Stevens

L


----------



## Adamantoise

La Primavera - Sash!

A


----------



## AuntHen

Abracadabra by Steve Miller Band

A or R




hi!


----------



## Adamantoise

fat9276 said:


> Abracadabra by Steve Miller Band
> 
> A or R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi!



Ain't That Just The Way - Lutricia McNeal

Y

Hi there!


----------



## littlefairywren

(You Make me Feel Like) A Natural Woman - Aretha Franklin

N


----------



## Punkin1024

No News - Lonestar

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Supernature - Cerrone

R or E


----------



## Dmitra

Remember the Lightning - 20/20

G


----------



## littlefairywren

Georgia On My Mind - Ray Charles

D


----------



## Punkin1024

Daniel - Elton John


L


----------



## littlefairywren

Love Lost - The Temper Trap

T


----------



## goatboy

Terrapin Station-The Grateful Dead(who else?)


----------



## Dmitra

Ich Liebe Dich Nicht - Trio

H


----------



## littlefairywren

Heaven is in The Back Seat of my Cadillac - Hot Chocolate

C


----------



## goatboy

Come fly with me - Frank Sinatra


----------



## littlefairywren

goatboy said:


> Come fly with me - Frank Sinatra



Mission To Please - The Isley Brothers

S or E

Howdy, stranger!!! :happy:


----------



## goatboy

Something - The Beatles


Hello Wrentress:bow:


----------



## littlefairywren

(The) Guitar Man - Bread

N


----------



## goatboy

No Time - The Guess Who


E or M


----------



## littlefairywren

Made To Love Ya - Gerald Levert

A


----------



## goatboy

A quick one - The Who


E or N


----------



## littlefairywren

Never My Love - The Association

V or E


----------



## goatboy

V-2 Schneider - David Bowie





RRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## littlefairywren

Roses are Red - *Bob*by Vinton

D

I have to scoot, Stan...catch you later, and thanks for your company


----------



## goatboy

Dirty Love - Frank Zappa and the Mothers of Invention


V or E


----------



## littlefairywren

Every Little Bit Hurts - Brenda Holloway

S


----------



## goatboy

Slip Stream - Van Morrison

M


----------



## littlefairywren

(The) Man Who Can't Be Moved - The Script

D


----------



## goatboy

Don't You Forget About Me - Simple Minds



E or M?


----------



## littlefairywren

Oooh, good one!

Make Love to Me - Kelly Marie

M or E


----------



## goatboy

Monkey Man - The Rolling Stones


N

I just got back from you tube and can't get the picture of your Grandmother running down the street wrapped in Christmas tree lights out of my mind.


----------



## littlefairywren

goatboy said:


> Monkey Man - The Rolling Stones
> 
> 
> N
> 
> I just got back from you tube and get the picture of your Grandmother running down the street wrapped in Christmas tree lights out of my mind.



Night Moves - Bob Seger

S

Oh dear lol....I will never forget that day. She has always been a touch "eccentric". I could have gone with the time she got attacked by dogs after dressing up as the easter bunny, but I ran out of time hahaha


----------



## goatboy

Naima - John Coletraine


A


And singing carols in Russian. I think I like this woman.


----------



## littlefairywren

Aint No Sunshine When She's Gone - Bill Withers

N or E

:happy:


----------



## goatboy

Nutty - Thelonious Monk

Y


OK, the Easter Bunny being attacked by dogs trumps the christmas tree lights.


----------



## littlefairywren

goatboy said:


> Nutty - Theloious Monk
> 
> Y
> 
> 
> OK, the Easter Bunny being attacked by dogs trumps the christmas tree lights.



You Send Me - Sam Cooke

M or E

LOL...especially when all of us kid were scrambling for eggs, and she kind of got lost in the long grass. The adults had to physically pull a jack russell off her bunny tail lol.


----------



## goatboy

My Human Gets Me Blues - Captain Beefheart and his Magic Band


S


I'm admitting to scrambling to my LP's, CD's and tapes when I'm stuck.


----------



## littlefairywren

Souvenir - OMD

R

Hahaha


----------



## goatboy

Rain Rain Rain Rain - The Sir Douglas Quintet


N


That one just came to me.


----------



## littlefairywren

New Jerusalem - Carly Simon

M


----------



## goatboy

Moby Dick - Led Zeppelin



K


----------



## littlefairywren

Kashmir - Led Zeppelin

R


----------



## goatboy

Ride the Wild Surf - Jan and Dean


F


----------



## littlefairywren

For Your Precious Love - Jerry Butler & The Impressions

V or E


----------



## goatboy

Ella Guru - Captain Beefheart


U take that!


What time is it in Oz?


----------



## littlefairywren

Unchained Melody - The Righteous Brothers

Y

Just about to go 11.30 pm. How about there?


----------



## goatboy

You'll Never Get Me Up(In One of Those) - Nick Lowe


P


It's 07:30AM

It's kind of cool talking to someone in a different time and a different season.


----------



## littlefairywren

Pretty Wings - Maxwell

S

Oooh, nice and early. I like it too


----------



## goatboy

Seaside Rendezvous - Queen


S


So, how did you come by your dimensions name?


----------



## littlefairywren

Sarah - Fleetwood Mac

H

I used to live where there were a lot of Fairywrens. They were always in my garden and nesting in my hanging baskets. I also love fairies so it seemed a perfect fit. And you?


----------



## goatboy

Hello Hello - Sopwith Camel 


O

A Shaman might say that your animal spirit guide is the Fairy Wren. 
As for me, I was at a psychic fair many years ago and someone told me that I was a satyr in a previous life. You know what a satyr is don't you? Half man half goat, plays the Pan flute, ravishes wood nymphs.


----------



## littlefairywren

Other Side of the World - KT Tunstall


D

Oh, I know what a satyr is! Lucky you lol


----------



## goatboy

Don't Let Me Be Misunderstood - The Animals



D


I've got to bail for a bit, to get some things done before bed. I know I keep weird hours. I've been neglecting my hooves lately. I'll check back later.


----------



## willowmoon

Drug - Duran Duran

G


----------



## goatboy

Good Golly Miss Molly - Little Richard

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

Your Future - Sextrash

E or R?


----------



## littlefairywren

Everyone's A Winner - Hot Chocolate

R


----------



## willowmoon

Rapture - Blondie

R (again) or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Raising The Roof - TC ft. Jakes/G Dub 

F


----------



## Dmitra

For All the Cows - Foo Fighters

L or S


----------



## Adamantoise

Solar - Blitz

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Running Out Of Lies - Johnnie Taylor

S


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Running Out Of Lies - Johnnie Taylor
> 
> S



Strange Shadow - Ground Zero

W

Oh,hello! :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> Strange Shadow - Ground Zero
> 
> W
> 
> Oh,hello! :happy:



We Do It - V

T

Hiya, Tom :happy:


----------



## Adamantoise

Testify To Me - Virus

M or E???


----------



## littlefairywren

Miracles - RES

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Spearhead - Bolt Thrower

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Dandelion Wine - Ron Sexsmith

N or E


----------



## AuntHen

Nasty by Janet Jackson

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You're My Latest, My Greatest Inspiration - Teddy Pendegrass

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Night Time is the Right Time -Ray Charles

E or M?


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

"Medicate" ~ AFI

T or E


----------



## littlefairywren

The Glow of Love - Luther Vandross and Change

V or E


----------



## willowmoon

Voodoo Highway - Badlands

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

Your Loss,Your Regrets - Down To Nothing

S


----------



## willowmoon

Scream Bloody Gore - Death

R or E


----------



## runningman

Radio heart - The Furtureheads

T


----------



## Dmitra

The Cave - Mumford & Sons

E


----------



## autopaint-1

Every Little Thing - Beatles 


G


----------



## Adamantoise

God Gave Rock 'n' Roll To You - Argent

U


----------



## littlefairywren

Use Somebody - Kings Of Leon

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

You Mean So Much To Me - Bruce Springsteen

E or M?


----------



## littlefairywren

More Than Words - Extreme

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Stalins' Organs - GWAR

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Stillness Of Heart - Lenny Kravitz

T


----------



## willowmoon

The Tide Is High - Blondie

H


----------



## Punkin1024

How Was I To Know  John Michael Montgomery

W


----------



## littlefairywren

Where Do We Go from Here - Enchantment

R or E


----------



## Punkin1024

Everyday America  Sugarland

A


----------



## Dmitra

Armenia City in the Sky - The Who

A or Y


----------



## willowmoon

You Oughta Know - Alanis Morissette 

W


----------



## autopaint-1

Will You Be Staying After Sunday - Peppermint Rainbow


Y


----------



## MsAppleCinnamon

autopaint-1 said:


> Will You Be Staying After Sunday - Peppermint Rainbow
> 
> 
> Y



you are my rock- beyonce

K


----------



## autopaint-1

King Of The Road - Roger Miller



D


----------



## littlefairywren

Don't Cry - Seal

Y


----------



## AuntHen

You Don't Bring Me Flowers by Neil & Babs 

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Save Me - Aretha Franklin

M or E


----------



## Dmitra

Monster Mash - Bobby "Boris" Pickett and the Cryptkickers BOO!

H


----------



## littlefairywren

Hey Lover - LL Cool J

R


----------



## willowmoon

Right Here Waiting - Richard Marx

G


----------



## Dmitra

Gimme Some Truth - John Lennon

E or H


----------



## littlefairywren

Heaven Must Have Sent You - Bonnie Pointer

U


----------



## goatboy

Uncle John's Band - The Grateful Dead 


D


----------



## littlefairywren

Don't You Feel Like Crying - Solomon Burke

G


----------



## goatboy

God Bless The Child - Billie Holliday


D again


----------



## littlefairywren

Don't Say Goodnight (It's Time for Love), Pts. 1 & 2 - The Isley Brothers

Hmm, not sure...T, V or E. Take your pick


----------



## goatboy

Toot Toot Tootsie - Al Jolson

E or I

Yes, It's even before my time.


----------



## littlefairywren

I Just Wanna Make Love to You - Etta James

U

Sometimes, that is the loveliest of all music.....


----------



## goatboy

Unconditional Love - Donna Summers


E or V


I'm really liking your songs.


----------



## littlefairywren

Everybody's Talkin' - Harry Nilsson

N

Awww, ta very much :happy:


----------



## goatboy

Nowhere to Run To - Martha Reeves and the Vandellas (I think)

O


----------



## littlefairywren

Oh Girl - The Chi-Lites

L

Bingo...you got it.


----------



## goatboy

Little Wing - Jimi Hendrix Experience

G


----------



## littlefairywren

Gimme Some Lovin' - Spencer Davis Group

N


----------



## goatboy

Nitro - Dick Dale


O


----------



## willowmoon

Ordinary World - Duran Duran

D


----------



## goatboy

Delicious Hot, Disgusting Cold - The Bonzo Dog Doo Da Band

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Dissociate - HPC

E or T?


----------



## Dmitra

Masochism Tango - Tom Lehrer

M or O


----------



## Adamantoise

One Love - The Prodigy

E or V?


----------



## willowmoon

Voodoo - Godsmack

O


----------



## Dmitra

Orgasm Addict - The Buzzcocks


----------



## Nas80

Take on me - AHA

"E"


----------



## littlefairywren

Escape - Enrique Iglesias

P or E


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Everybody Hurts - R.E.M


*S*


----------



## littlefairywren

Say - John Mayer

Y


----------



## willowmoon

Young Turks - Rod Stewart

S


----------



## Dmitra

So Long It's Been Good to Know You - Woody Guthrie

W or G


----------



## Adamantoise

Underneath It All - No Doubt feat. Lady Saw

L


----------



## littlefairywren

L-L-Love - Astaire

V or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Vibrations - Commix

S


----------



## willowmoon

SexyBack - Justin Timberlake w/Timbaland

K


----------



## littlefairywren

(The) Kill - 30 Seconds To Mars

L


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> She Has No Time - Keane
> 
> M or E
> 
> That's the dude out of The Prodigy hey?



Mother War - Decapitated

R

Yep,Keith Flint. How are you? :bow:


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> Mother War - Decapitated
> 
> R
> 
> Yep,Keith Flint. How are you? :bow:



Return of the Mack - Mark Morrison

K

I am good thanks, hon. How are you?


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Return of the Mack - Mark Morrison
> 
> K
> 
> I am good thanks, hon. How are you?



Keeper Of Decay - Autopsy

Y

I've been slightly depressed,but I'm trying to break out of it. I've also been writing a ton,and I've been reading a lot as well. :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> Keeper Of Decay - Autopsy
> 
> Y
> 
> I've been slightly depressed,but I'm trying to break out of it. I've also been writing a ton,and I've been reading a lot as well. :happy:



You're Makin Me High - Toni Braxton

H

Oh, I am sorry to hear that Tom.....hugs.


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> You're Makin Me High - Toni Braxton
> 
> H
> 
> Oh, I am sorry to hear that Tom.....hugs.



Halloween Theme Main Title - John Carpenter

E or L?

Thank you-I'm sure I'll be alright,I've just been on a bit of a downer. I'm reading Mary Shelley's Frankenstein at the moment.


----------



## AuntHen

Layla by Eric Clapton or was it 1st Cream ?


A



man your avatar is creepy again but hi!


----------



## Adamantoise

fat9276 said:


> Layla by Eric Clapton or was it 1st Cream ?
> 
> 
> A
> 
> 
> 
> man your avatar is creepy again but hi!



Amnesia - Chumbawumba

A again.

Hello! Another creepy avatar? Oh darn...I have a knack for that kinda thing.


----------



## Dmitra

fat9276 said:


> Layla by Eric Clapton or was it 1st Cream ?
> 
> 
> A
> 
> 
> 
> man your avatar is creepy again but hi!



Derek and the Dominoes! 



Adamantoise said:


> Amnesia - Chumbawumba
> 
> A again.
> 
> Hello! Another creepy avatar? Oh darn...I have a knack for that kinda thing.



Alone Again, Or - Love

E, N, R, or whichever. lol


----------



## littlefairywren

(The) Rose - Bette Midler

S or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Sound Control - Randall + Andy C

L


----------



## littlefairywren

Leather & Lace - Stevie Nicks (with Don Henley)

C or E


----------



## willowmoon

Live & Let Die - Paul McCartney & Wings

I or E


----------



## littlefairywren

I Can't Live Without Your Love - Teddy Pendergrass

V or E


----------



## LJ Rock

"Everything Must Change" -Quincy Jones 

E (or G)


----------



## willowmoon

Everybody Wants To Rule The World - Tears For Fears

D


----------



## autopaint-1

Down The Aisle Of Love - Quintones



E


----------



## AuntHen

Evergreen by Babs (aka Barbara Streisand)


N


----------



## Adamantoise

New Year's Resolution - Lootpack

N


----------



## littlefairywren

Need You Now - Lady Antebellum

W


----------



## Adamantoise

War? - System Of A Down

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Remember The Time - Michael Jackson

M or E


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Remember The Time - Michael Jackson
> 
> M or E



Mystical Horns - Hopa and Bones

S

Boo!


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> Mystical Horns - Hopa and Bones
> 
> S
> 
> Boo!



Since I Don't Have You - The Skyliners

U

Howdy :happy:


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Since I Don't Have You - The Skyliners
> 
> U
> 
> Howdy :happy:



Ursvamp - Finntroll

P

Are you doing well?


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> Ursvamp - Finntroll
> 
> P
> 
> Are you doing well?



Ooh, I like P!

Protection - Massive Attack

N

Yep, I am rather perky today 
How are you doing, still reading Mary Shelley?


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Ooh, I like P!
> 
> Protection - Massive Attack
> 
> N
> 
> Yep, I am rather perky today
> How are you doing, still reading Mary Shelley?



Nebraska - Bruce Springsteen

A

I'm okay-still reading and writing,still keeping my eye out for a job.


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> Nebraska - Bruce Springsteen
> 
> A
> 
> I'm okay-still reading and writing,still keeping my eye out for a job.



All I Do - Stevie Wonder

O

I still have my fingers crossed for you


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> All I Do - Stevie Wonder
> 
> O
> 
> I still have my fingers crossed for you



Obsidian Blade - Overoth

E or D?

Thank you,my dear-that's very kind of you. :happy: :bow:


----------



## willowmoon

Dream Warriors - Dokken
Ugh. This song really sucked, why do I remember it?

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Shelter - Ray LaMontagne

R


----------



## willowmoon

Read My Lips - Duran Duran

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Slash Dementia - Carcass

A


----------



## Dmitra

Absinthe - The Damned

E


----------



## littlefairywren

Elenore - The Turtles

R or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Revenge - Chimaira

E or G?


----------



## littlefairywren

Gira Con Me Questa Notte - Josh Groban

T or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Tenebre - Goblin

E or R?


----------



## littlefairywren

Every Night - Pheobe Snow

T


----------



## autopaint-1

Tonight -The Supremes (A 1950's NY group, not Dianna Ross)


T


----------



## Dmitra

Three Cool Cats - The Coasters

E, L or S


----------



## littlefairywren

Stop Half Loving These Women - Johnnie Taylor

N


----------



## goatboy

Night Train - James Brown


N


Hi Wren


----------



## littlefairywren

No One - Alicia Keys

N or E

Hi there, gb. All rested now, after those late shifts?


----------



## goatboy

Everything's coming up roses - Ethel Merman

S

I'm actually ill. Sore throat. I woke up sounding like Barry White.


----------



## littlefairywren

Simple Man - Lynard Skynard

N

I am sorry you're unwell, but I gotta say, who better than Barry White lol....he had one sexy voice


----------



## goatboy

No More Mr Nice Guy - Alice Cooper


Y


I know. I was walking around saying things like, yeah Baby. Sit on me Baby and bring your cousin Lucille over here too. Sorry. i'm delirious. Did you notice I just changed my signature?


----------



## littlefairywren

goatboy said:


> No More Mr Nice Guy - Alice Cooper
> 
> 
> Y
> 
> 
> I know. I was walking around saying things like, yeah Baby. Sit on me Baby and bring your cousin Lucille over here too. Sorry. i'm delirious. Did you notice I just changed my signature?



Year of the Cat - Al Stewart

T

Hahaha, I am glad for the explanation. Flu medicine? I noticed now, and I approve


----------



## goatboy

The Intro and the Outro - The Bonzo Dog Doo Dah Band


OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

I think I'll send you a message about some Bonzo stuff I've found out lately.


----------



## littlefairywren

Oh What a Night for Dancing - Barry White

G

Okey dokey


----------



## goatboy

Goodnight Irene _ Woody Guthrie


E or N

Is it Kosher for us to use this for messaging? Maybe as long as we don't mention pork.


----------



## littlefairywren

Now We Are Free - Lisa Gerrard and Hans Zimmer

E or R

Might be less bothersome for those who play in here if you send me a pm, so they don't have to read our chatter back and forth


----------



## goatboy

Rudolph the Red Nosed Reindeer - Gene Autry


R

nuf said


----------



## littlefairywren

Run Around Sue - Dion

U or E


----------



## goatboy

Unchain My Heart - Ray Charles


T


----------



## littlefairywren

Good song!

Then He Kissed Me - Crystals

M or E


----------



## goatboy

Equestrian Statue - Bonzo Dogs, again

E or U


----------



## littlefairywren

Undercover Angel - Alan O'Day

L


----------



## goatboy

Last Date - Floyd Cramer


E or T


----------



## littlefairywren

Two Faces Have I - Lou Christie

I


----------



## goatboy

I'm the Urban Spaceman - Bonzo Dog Doo.................


N


----------



## littlefairywren

Nobody Said it Was Easy - Cold Play

Y


----------



## goatboy

Yamma Yamma Man - George Siegel

N


----------



## littlefairywren

Nocturne in Eb - Chopin

E or B


----------



## goatboy

Battle of New Orleans - Johnny Horton(hears a who)

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Someone Like You - Van Morrison

U


----------



## goatboy

Under the Boardwalk - The Drifters


K


----------



## littlefairywren

Kiss and Say Goodbye - The Manhattans

Y or E


----------



## goatboy

Yummie Yummie Yummie - 1910 Fruit Gum Company

E or I

I hate this song, but it's all I could come up with.


----------



## willowmoon

Election Day - Arcadia

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You Belong To Me - The Duprees

M or E


----------



## willowmoon

Mellow Yellow - Donovan

W


----------



## littlefairywren

(A) Woman Needs Love - Ray Parker Jr. & Raydio

V or E


----------



## george83

Earth Song - Michael Jackson

G


----------



## goatboy

God Only Knows - The Beach Boys


S


----------



## Adamantoise

Satanic Mantra - Cradle Of Filth

A


----------



## Dmitra

Androgynous - Joan Jett

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Dmitra said:


> Androgynous - Joan Jett
> 
> S



Six Feet Under - Repulsion

R

Hi!


----------



## littlefairywren

River of Dreams - Billy Joel

S


----------



## goatboy

Suki Suki - Steppenwolf


I


----------



## Adamantoise

Indulge - Soul Sonic

E or G?


----------



## Dmitra

Teenage Enema Nurses in Bondage - Killer Pussy

E or S

Hi back!!


----------



## Adamantoise

Spread Love - Lenny Fontana

E or V?


----------



## littlefairywren

Everybody's Got Their Something - Nikka Costa

G


----------



## goatboy

Great Balls of Fire - Jerry Lee Lewis


E or R


----------



## Punkin1024

Every Little Kiss - Bruce Hornsby


S


----------



## littlefairywren

Sexy Boy - Air

Y


----------



## goatboy

Yo Cats - Frank Zappa


S


----------



## littlefairywren

Say You Love Me - DJ Rogers

M or E


----------



## goatboy

My Meat Mailbox - Dweezil & Ahmet Zappa

X

this really is a song


----------



## littlefairywren

Xanadu - Olivia Newton John

U

Do you not like me lol.....an X?


----------



## goatboy

Umbrella - The Hollies


A

I'm very impressed, X!

Oh course I do. You're quite nice.


----------



## littlefairywren

And I Love You So - Don McLean

O

Why, thank you! Btw, that is the go to song for all X's


----------



## goatboy

Ooh, Baby Baby - Smoky Robinson and the Miracles


Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You Don't Have to Say You Love Me - Dusty Springfield

M or E


----------



## goatboy

Maybe Baby - Buddy Hollie


Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You'll Never Find Another Love Like Mine - Lou Rawls

N or E


----------



## goatboy

Everlasting Love ---I can't remember who did it.


E or V


----------



## littlefairywren

Vincent - Don McLean

T


----------



## goatboy

Terraplane Blues - Howlin' Wolf


S


----------



## littlefairywren

Still Waters Run Deep - The Four Tops

P

This is an excellent song!


----------



## goatboy

Please Please Me - The Beatles

E or M


----------



## littlefairywren

Music Sounds Better With You - Stardust

U


----------



## goatboy

Under the Sea - Some Calypso singing crab


A


----------



## littlefairywren

Answer Me, My Love - Nat King Cole

E or V


----------



## goatboy

A Day In the Life - The Beatles

E or F


----------



## littlefairywren

Fuzzy - Grant Lee Buffalo

Y


----------



## goatboy

You're Breaking My Heart - Harry Nilson


T


----------



## littlefairywren

Temptation - The Tea Party

N


----------



## goatboy

Neon Meate Dream of A Octofish - Captain Beefheart and his Magic Band

It's really spelled that way.


H


----------



## littlefairywren

How Can You Mend A Broken Heart - Al Green

T

OK


----------



## goatboy

Thee Little Birds - Bob Marley


S


----------



## littlefairywren

Sarah Smile - Hall and Oates

L or E


----------



## goatboy

Lick My Decals Off Baby - Captain Beefheart again

I don't mean to be rude. It's a song

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You Deserve to be Loved - Tracy Dawn

D


----------



## goatboy

Dreaming My Life Away - Cream

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You - Switchfoot

U


----------



## goatboy

Up Up and Away - The 5th Dimension

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You Are Everything - The Stylistics

G


----------



## goatboy

Goose Step Mama - The Rutles


A

The Rutles have a Bonzo connection. I'll bore you with it some day.


----------



## willowmoon

Another One Bites The Dust - Queen
Classic bass line.

T


----------



## george83

Teeth - Lady Gaga

H


----------



## Dmitra

Hello - Evanescence

O


----------



## Adamantoise

O.A.S.D - Ion Dissonance

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Daniel - Bat For Lashes

L


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Love is a Battlefield - Pat Benatar [sp?]

D


----------



## littlefairywren

(A) Different Corner - A Different Corner

R


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Read My Lips - Duran Duran

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Stand By Your Man - Tammy Wynette

N


----------



## goatboy

Ninety nine and and a half (just won't do) - Wilson Picket


F


----------



## willowmoon

Fast Car - Tracy Chapman I love this song.

R


----------



## george83

Rock N' Roll Radio -The Ranomes

O


----------



## LJ Rock

"Over And Over" - Michael Cooper 

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Relentless - The Stranglers

S


----------



## littlefairywren

She Has No Time - Keane

M or E


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> She Has No Time - Keane
> 
> M or E



Moots Ov Ophen - Zombie Holocaust

N

Hiya! :blush:


----------



## littlefairywren

No Lies - Noiseworks

S

Hello, Tom. How are you, still reading Frankenstein?


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> No Lies - Noiseworks
> 
> S
> 
> Hello, Tom. How are you, still reading Frankenstein?



Society So Mess Up - Krinjah

P

Yep,I'm okay. I'm still reading and writing,and I'm about to apply for another job.  Bloody cold,though-how's everything on your side?


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> Society So Mess Up - Krinjah
> 
> P
> 
> Yep,I'm okay. I'm still reading and writing,and I'm about to apply for another job.  Bloody cold,though-how's everything on your side?



Poison & Wine - The Civil Wars

N or E

Yeah, I'm ok....good luck with your job application


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Poison & Wine - The Civil Wars
> 
> N or E
> 
> Yeah, I'm ok....good luck with your job application



No Competition - Hired Gun

N

Thanking you,mi'lady. :happy:


----------



## goatboy

No No Nanette - George and Ira Gershwin (I think)

E or T


----------



## littlefairywren

goatboy said:


> Have gun, will travel.



Is this the song, gb?


----------



## littlefairywren

goatboy said:


> No No Nanette - George and Ira Gershwin (I think)
> 
> E or T



Tears on my Pillow - Little Anthony and the Imperials

W


----------



## goatboy

Whirlwind - Roxy Music


D


----------



## littlefairywren

Differently - Cassie Davis

Y


----------



## goatboy

You leave Me Breathless - Jerry Lee Lewis


S


----------



## littlefairywren

September Song - The Platters

G


----------



## goatboy

Golden Road(to unlimited devotion) - The Grateful Dead


D


----------



## littlefairywren

Do That to Me One More Time - Captain and Tenille

M or E


----------



## goatboy

Me and My Monkey - The Beatles (John)


Y

OK, but you have to remind me what it is that I did.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

*EDIT* 
Dang Nabbit!  


You and Me and the Devil Makes Three -- Marilyn Manson


E


----------



## littlefairywren

Edge of Desire - John Mayer

R or E


----------



## goatboy

Evil - Howlin' Wolf


L


----------



## littlefairywren

Love is All - Ronnie James Dio

L


----------



## goatboy

Lay Lady Lay - Bob Dylan

Y

Check out Howlin Wolf doing Shake For Me on my facebook page.


----------



## littlefairywren

You And I - Ingrid Michaelson

I

Just checked it out....pretty good!


----------



## goatboy

I Shot The Sheriff - Bob Marley

F

You didn't see anything. I was never here.


----------



## littlefairywren

Forever Mine - The O'Jays

N or E


----------



## goatboy

No Apologies - Nirvana


S


----------



## littlefairywren

Slave to Love - Bryan Ferry

V or E


----------



## goatboy

Veterans Day Poppy - Captain Beefheart


Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You Don't Own Me - Leslie Gore

M or E


----------



## goatboy

Maureen - Nick Lowe


N


----------



## littlefairywren

Night Fever - Bee Gees

R


----------



## goatboy

Row Jimmie - The Grateful Dead


I or E


----------



## littlefairywren

Into the Night - Benny Mardones

T


----------



## goatboy

TVC 15 - David Bowie


5? or C


----------



## littlefairywren

Chocolate - Kylie Minogue

T or E


----------



## goatboy

Tie Your Mother Down - Queen


N

I don't recommend that you do this.


----------



## littlefairywren

Nothing Compares 2 U - Sinead O'Connor

U


----------



## willowmoon

Undergoing Treatment - Duran Duran

T


----------



## Adamantoise

The Hunter - DJ Biggs

R


----------



## Dmitra

Ring of Fire - Wall of Voodoo and, of course, Johnny Cash

G or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Give Me A Dubplate - Rude 'n Deadly

E or T?


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Tempting Time - AAL

M or E


----------



## LJ Rock

"Everything Is Everything" - Lauren Hill 

G


----------



## littlefairywren

Good Time - Leela James

M or E


----------



## Dmitra

Mony Mony - Tommy James and The Shondells/Billy Idol Hey get drunk, get laid, get fucked!

Y


----------



## willowmoon

You Don't Love Me Anymore - "Weird Al" Yankovic

R or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Rockin' At Midnight - Robert Plant and Jeff Beck

T


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

technicolor phase-owl city

s or e


----------



## littlefairywren

Superman - Five For Fighting

N


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Superman - Five For Fighting
> 
> N



Nailed To Obscurity - Hate Eternal

Y

An 'N'? Ooh,that was mean,you meanie... :happy:


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

you're gonna go far kid - offspring

d


----------



## Adamantoise

Dig Your Grave - Doom

E or V? :happy:


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

oh yeah...she chooses the 'v'

vive le rock- adam & the ants

k


----------



## Adamantoise

Kill For Pleasure - Blood Feast

E or R?


----------



## littlefairywren

Running Up That Hill - Kate Bush

L


----------



## Adamantoise

Little Julie - Sarcofago

E or I?


----------



## AuntHen

Immigrant Song by Led Zepplin

G



hi!


----------



## Adamantoise

fat9276 said:


> Immigrant Song by Led Zepplin
> 
> G
> 
> 
> 
> hi!



Going Insane - Warp Brothers

E or N?

Hello!


----------



## Dmitra

It's The End Of The World As We Know It (And I Feel Fine) - R.E.M.

Oh, just pick a letter!

*dances with skateboard*


----------



## littlefairywren

Tell Me You Love Me - Leela James

M or E


----------



## goatboy

Moon Dance - Van Morrison


E or C


Hi Wren


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Channel Z - The B 52's


Z


----------



## willowmoon

Ziggy Stardust - David Bowie

T


----------



## littlefairywren

Te Amo - Rhianna

O


----------



## Adamantoise

O How I Enjoy The Light - Katatonia

T


----------



## AuntHen

Take On Me by Aha

E




hi!


----------



## Adamantoise

fat9276 said:


> Take On Me by Aha
> 
> E
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi!



Existence - August Burns Red

E or C?

Greetings! *bows* How are you today?


----------



## AuntHen

Chewing Gum by Annie 

M




good and you?


----------



## Adamantoise

fat9276 said:


> Chewing Gum by Annie
> 
> M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good and you?



Miss California - Dante

A

I'm fine-I've been doing a lot of writing. :bow:


----------



## AuntHen

Adamantoise said:


> Miss California - Dante
> 
> A
> 
> I'm fine-I've been doing a lot of writing. :bow:




America by Simon & Garfunkel


A or C



awesome! writing is great


----------



## Adamantoise

fat9276 said:


> America by Simon & Garfunkel
> 
> 
> A or C
> 
> 
> 
> awesome! writing is great



Acid Trak - Dillinja

K

Yeah,I love it. I haven't a solid plot in mind for the story just yet,so I'm creating characters.


----------



## calauria

Killing me Softly- Al B. Sure

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

You Must Fall - Mayhem

L


----------



## littlefairywren

Let It Be Me - Ray LaMontagne

M or E


----------



## Adamantoise

My Prayer Beyond Ginnungagap - Blut Aus Nord

P


----------



## littlefairywren

(The) Promise - When In Rome

S or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Élévation - Alcest

N


----------



## littlefairywren

New Jerusalem - Carly Simon

M


----------



## Dmitra

Magic - Pilot (doggone commercial using it tho)

C


----------



## Adamantoise

Crush,Kill,Destroy - Sarcofago

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

Young, Warm and Wonderful - Tony Bennett

L


----------



## Adamantoise

Living Dead Girl - Rob Zombie

L again.


----------



## littlefairywren

Losing You - Brian McKnight & Left Eye

U


----------



## Adamantoise

Uh Huh - B2K

H


----------



## littlefairywren

Here it Goes Again - Ok Go

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Not of this God - Slayer

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Down On Mainstreet - Bob Seger

T


----------



## Adamantoise

The Death Of Innocence - Dark Angel

E or C?


----------



## littlefairywren

Crazy - Gnarls Barkley

Y


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

you are the woman -firefall

n


----------



## Adamantoise

Nocturnal Hell - Slaughter

L


----------



## Dmitra

London Calling - The Clash


----------



## nic_nic07

Girls, Girls, Girls-Motley Crue 

S


----------



## willowmoon

Sex Action - LA Guns

N


----------



## runningman

Natural Blues - Moby

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Save the Human Race - Shah

E or C?


----------



## nic_nic07

Ever, Ever, After-Carrie Underwood 

R


----------



## Adamantoise

nic_nic07 said:


> Ever, Ever, After-Carrie Underwood
> 
> R



Ridin' High - Persian Risk

H

Hi!


----------



## Dmitra

Hello, I Love You - The Doors

O, E, or U!


Howdy!!


----------



## littlefairywren

One Way Ticket - Eruption

T


----------



## Adamantoise

Trespass - Shah

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Somebody Already Broke My Heart - Sade

T


----------



## Adamantoise

Towards One Goal - Aspid

L :bow:


----------



## littlefairywren

Lonely - Paris Wells

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

You Broke My Heart (So I Broke Your Face) - Wehrmacht

E or C?


----------



## littlefairywren

Come On Come On - Mary Chapin Carpenter

N


----------



## willowmoon

Need You Tonight - INXS

T


----------



## Adamantoise

Tsar - Master

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Running Scared - Roy Orbison

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Dead by Dawn - Mortifier

N


----------



## littlefairywren

Not Ready To Make Nice - Dixie Chicks

C or E


----------



## goatboy

Chain of Fools - Aretha Franklin


S


----------



## littlefairywren

Sleepwalk - Santo and Johnny

K


----------



## goatboy

King Fish - Randy Newman


H

I can't believe you know Sleepwalk. I love that song.


----------



## littlefairywren

Have No Fear - Bird York

R

Yep, me too! I grew up with a lot of pretty good music


----------



## Adamantoise

Remember The Fallen - Sodom

N


----------



## goatboy

Live and Let Die - Paul McCartney


E or I


----------



## littlefairywren

I Belong To You - Lenny Kravitz

U


----------



## goatboy

Uncontrollable Urge - Devo


E or G


----------



## littlefairywren

Gimme Some Lovin' - Spencer Davis Group

N


----------



## goatboy

Night Passage - Weather Report


E or G


----------



## Adamantoise

Genocide - Sodom

E or D?


----------



## littlefairywren

Dream (When You're Feeling Blue) - The Pied Pipers

M


----------



## goatboy

Death on Two Legs - Queen



S


----------



## Adamantoise

Stand and Deliver - Barry Boom and MC Superflex

R


----------



## littlefairywren

(The) Reason - Hoobastank

N


----------



## goatboy

Rumble - Link Wray


E or L


----------



## Adamantoise

Lovable - DJ Dextrous and Erin

E or L?


----------



## littlefairywren

Les Amants Dún Jour - Edith Piaf

R


----------



## goatboy

Let's Get It On _ Marvin Gaye



N


----------



## Adamantoise

Nothing Defeats The Skull - Rumplestiltskin Grinder

L


----------



## goatboy

Rubberneckin' - Elvis Presley


N

When it's busy like now my responses get out of order. Sorry


----------



## littlefairywren

goatboy said:


> Rubberneckin' - Elvis Presley
> 
> 
> N
> 
> When it's busy like now my responses get out of order. Sorry



No Ordinary Love - Sade 

V or E

No no, it's good. When it gets fast and everyone dives in at the same time, I am giggling away over here when it happens


----------



## goatboy

V-2 Schneider - David Bowie


----------



## littlefairywren

Run to Me - Bee Gees

M or E


----------



## goatboy

Mama Told me Not to Come - Randy Newman


E or M


----------



## Adamantoise

goatboy said:


> Rubberneckin' - Elvis Presley
> 
> 
> N
> 
> When it's busy like now my responses get out of order. Sorry



It's okay,don't worry. :happy:

Empty Eyes - Throne Of Serpents

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Sarah - Fleetwood Mac

H


----------



## goatboy

Hot Hot Hot - Buster Poindexter


T


----------



## littlefairywren

T Shirt & My Panties On - Adina Howard

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Nuclear Attack - Slaver

K


----------



## goatboy

Knock on Wood - Sam and Dave


D


----------



## littlefairywren

Details In The Fabric - Jason Mraz

C


----------



## goatboy

Crazy - Patsy Cline


Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You're The Reason - Bobby Edwards

N


----------



## goatboy

North To Alaska - Johnny Horton

A


----------



## littlefairywren

And I Love You So - Perry Como (among others)

O


----------



## goatboy

Over the Rainbow - Judy Garland


W


----------



## littlefairywren

When A Man Loves A Woman - Percy Sledge

N


----------



## goatboy

Not Dark Yet - Bob Dylan


T


----------



## littlefairywren

Tears - The Isley Brothers

S


----------



## goatboy

Sing Sing Sing - Benny Goodman Quintet


G


----------



## littlefairywren

Good Morning Starshine - Oliver James

N or E


----------



## goatboy

Make You Feel My Love - Bob Dylan

E or V


----------



## goatboy

Sorry that was N
No Surprises - Radio Head

S


----------



## littlefairywren

She - Osmosis

H or E


----------



## goatboy

Love Is A Many Splendored Thing - ??????


G


----------



## littlefairywren

goatboy said:


> Love Is A Many Splendored Thing - ??????
> 
> 
> G



Nat King Cole did that beautifully!

Gotta Be The One - Maxine Nightingale

N or E


----------



## goatboy

Easter Parade - Judy Garland

With your Gran being attacked by dogs.

E or D


----------



## littlefairywren

Every Night - Pheobe Snow

T

Haha, good memory


----------



## goatboy

Trapped In An Elevator - Me


R


----------



## littlefairywren

Rescue - Lucinda Williams

U or E


----------



## goatboy

Evil Ways - Otis Spann


S


----------



## littlefairywren

Save the Last Dance for Me - The Drifters

M or E


----------



## goatboy

Muswell Hillbilly - The Kinks


Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You Are My Lady - Freddie Jackson

Y


----------



## goatboy

You Don't Know My Name - The Kinks


E or M


----------



## littlefairywren

Me & Mrs Jones - Billy Paul

S


----------



## goatboy

Sad Hours - Little Walter


S


----------



## littlefairywren

Shahdaroba - Roy Orbison

A


----------



## goatboy

Alien Snake Charmer - Stan(me)


----------



## littlefairywren

Raindrops - Dee Clark

S


----------



## goatboy

Season Of The Witch - Donovan


H


----------



## littlefairywren

Harry Hippie - Bobby Womack

I or E


----------



## goatboy

I Will Serenade You - Rhinoceros


U


----------



## littlefairywren

Unloved - Jann Arden

D


----------



## goatboy

Djangology - Django Rheinhardt


Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You And I - Michael Bublé

I


----------



## goatboy

If I Needed Someone - The Beatles(George)

E or N


----------



## Dmitra

Elvis is Everywhere - Mojo Nixon

S or E


----------



## willowmoon

Emotions - Mariah Carey

S


----------



## AuntHen

Synchronicity by The Police

Y


----------



## willowmoon

Y.M.C.A. - The Village People

A


----------



## AuntHen

All About Love by The Party

V or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Violin Concerto No.1 in G minor - Bruch

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Respect - Aretha Franklin

T


----------



## Adamantoise

Theme for Young Lovers - The Shadows

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Sex on Fire - Kings Of Leon

R or E


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Sex on Fire - Kings Of Leon
> 
> R or E



Redemption - Crimson Massacre

N

:happy:


----------



## littlefairywren

Need You Now - Lady Antebellum

W

Morning :happy:


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Need You Now - Lady Antebellum
> 
> W
> 
> Morning :happy:



Weekender - Flowered Up

R

...and how are you,mi'lady?


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> Weekender - Flowered Up
> 
> R
> 
> ...and how are you,mi'lady?



Running Out Of Lies - Johnnie Taylor

S

Hmm, sore throat and sooky lol. How are you, kind sir?


----------



## Dmitra

(The Angels Wanna Wear My) Red Shoes - Elvis Costello and The Attractions

E, S, A, R, D, and sometimes Y


----------



## littlefairywren

Dmitra said:


> (The Angels Wanna Wear My) Red Shoes - Elvis Costello and The Attractions
> 
> E, S, A, R, D, and sometimes Y



Hahaha! Decisions, decisions 

Some Kind of Wonderful - The Drifters

L


----------



## goatboy

Le Freak Tre Chic - Chic?


C


----------



## littlefairywren

Canon in D major - Pachelbel

N


----------



## goatboy

Nowhere Man - The Beatles(John)


N


----------



## Dmitra

Net - All

T


----------



## willowmoon

Tempted - Duran Duran

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Daniel - Bat For Lashes

L


----------



## willowmoon

Like A Virgin - Madonna

N


----------



## Adamantoise

New Slang - The Shins

G


----------



## littlefairywren

Goodbye Horses - Q Lazzarus

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Strontium Jazz - Future Forces

Z


----------



## littlefairywren

Ziggy Stardust - David Bowie

T

Um, no more Z's please lol!


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Ziggy Stardust - David Bowie
> 
> T
> 
> Um, no more Z's please lol!



The More I See - Metallica

E or E...or S.

We'll do our best,Kim. :bow:


----------



## littlefairywren

Set Adrift on Memory Bliss - PM Dawn

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Suspiria - Goblin

A


----------



## littlefairywren

Around the World - Daft Punk

D


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Around the World - Daft Punk
> 
> D



De-Orbit - Speedy J

T

Ooh,cool song!


----------



## littlefairywren

Tenderness - General Public

S

Ta


----------



## Adamantoise

Sense Of Ignorance - Fastkill

E or C?


----------



## littlefairywren

Could You Be Loved - Bob Marley

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Dark Desire - Witchtrap

E or R?


----------



## littlefairywren

Ride on Time - Black Box

M or E


----------



## AuntHen

Mother and Child Reunion by Paul Simon

N


----------



## lemonadebrigade

Numb - Marina and the Diamonds

B


----------



## Bigtigmom

Bad Medicine~~ Bon Jovi

E


----------



## littlefairywren

Elenore - The Turtles

R or E


----------



## Dmitra

She's A Rainbow - The Rolling Stones

E (technically), S, A or W


----------



## littlefairywren

Working my Way Back to You - The Spinners

U


----------



## Adamantoise

Unbury the Hatchet - Sodom

T


----------



## littlefairywren

These Are The Days - Van Morrison

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Swing of the Axe - Possessed

X or E? :doh:


----------



## littlefairywren

(The) End of the World - Skeeter Davis

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Dream Death - Dream Death

H


----------



## littlefairywren

Hate It Or Love It - The Game

T


----------



## AuntHen

Time Stand Still by Rush


L


----------



## Dmitra

Lucifer Sam - Pink Floyd Also, The Three O'Clock

R or S


----------



## littlefairywren

(A) Song For You - Donny Hathaway

U


----------



## willowmoon

Under the Sea - Disney's "The Little Mermaid"

A


----------



## littlefairywren

Ascension (Don't Ever Wonder) - Maxwell

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Neighbourhood - Space

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Dare You to Move - Switchfoot

V or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Void - Origin

D

Hello!


----------



## littlefairywren

Dancing Queen - ABBA

N

G'd morning!


----------



## Adamantoise

No More Drama - Mary J.Blige

A


----------



## littlefairywren

Ant Music - Adam And The Ants

C


----------



## Adamantoise

Corpse Grinder - Massacre (Death Cover)

R

Just the letter I was hoping for-thanks! :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren

Rain - Madonna

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Next to You - The Police

U


----------



## Dmitra

The Ugly Truth - Matthew Sweet

E, Y, or T


----------



## littlefairywren

You're All I Need - Method Man & Mary J Blidge

D


----------



## willowmoon

Drowning Man - Duran Duran

N


----------



## Timberwolf

No Time To Cry - The Sisters of Mercy


Y?


----------



## littlefairywren

You're Only Lonely - J.D. Souther

Y


----------



## rellis10

littlefairywren said:


> You're Only Lonely - J.D. Souther
> 
> Y



You Run Away - Barenaked Ladies

Y (again, sorry!)


----------



## littlefairywren

Your Love - Laura Doyle

V or E

I forgive you lol


----------



## rellis10

littlefairywren said:


> Your Love - Laura Doyle
> 
> V or E
> 
> I forgive you lol



E-Bow The Letter - REM

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Release - The Tea Party

S or E


----------



## rellis10

Evelyn - Hurts

N


----------



## littlefairywren

Notion - Kings Of Leon

N


----------



## Dmitra

Never Say Never - Romeo Void

R or O (a little rest from the all the Ys).


----------



## lemonadebrigade

Roads - Portishead

S


----------



## LJ Rock

"Something About You" - Level 42 

U


----------



## rellis10

Unchained Melody - The Righteous Brothers

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

You and Tequila - Kenny Chesney

A


----------



## Dmitra

About A Girl - Nirvana

L


----------



## Adamantoise

Low Life - Reanimator

E or F?


----------



## littlefairywren

Forevermore - Katie Herzig

R or E


----------



## goatboy

Red River Valley - Traditional


Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You To Me Are Everything - The Real Thing

G


----------



## goatboy

Good Day Sunshine - The Beatles

E or N


----------



## littlefairywren

El Paso - Marty Robbins

O


----------



## goatboy

O Blah Dee O Blah Da - The Beatles


A


----------



## littlefairywren

Adagio for Strings - Samuel Barber

S


----------



## goatboy

Slippin' and a slidin' - Little Richard



N


----------



## littlefairywren

No Ordinary Love - Sade

V or E


----------



## goatboy

Everything Is Coming Our Way - Santana


S


----------



## Dmitra

Sara Smiles - Bram Tchaikovsky

A or S


----------



## Nas80

Shoreline - Anna Ternheim (Broder Daniel Cover)

Next "E"


----------



## littlefairywren

Emotion - Samantha Sang

N


----------



## willowmoon

New Moon On Monday - Duran Duran

Y


----------



## AuntHen

You Belong To Me by Carly Simon

M or E


----------



## LJ Rock

good tune - I like Michael McDonald's version with the Doobie Brother's too, but Carly's was definitely my fave!  

"Make It Last Forever" - Keith Sweat 

R


----------



## AuntHen

Roll With It by Steve Winwood


----------



## willowmoon

Take On Me - a-ha

M or E


----------



## littlefairywren

Move Closer - Phyllis Nelson

R


----------



## AuntHen

Red Rain by Peter Gabriel

N (I remembered the letter this time haha)


----------



## littlefairywren

New Favourite - Alison Krauss

T or E


----------



## AuntHen

Tata Wayo by The Cars

O


----------



## Scorsese86

Octopus's Garden - The Beatles

N


----------



## littlefairywren

No Air - Jordin Sparks Ft. Chris Brown

R


----------



## Dmitra

Rapper's Delight - Sugarhill Gang

S or T


----------



## littlefairywren

Stay With Me Always - Dru

S


----------



## goatboy

Shoobadadumamamama _ Steve Miller


A


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Apoapsis - Cataclysmic Dissipation

S


----------



## willowmoon

School's Out - Alice Cooper

T


----------



## AuntHen

Time After Time by Cyndi Lauper

M or E


----------



## littlefairywren

My Endless Love - Diana Ross & Lionel Richie

V or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Vae Solis (Armageddon Song) - Mental Horror

G


----------



## littlefairywren

(The) Garden - Mirah

N


----------



## Adamantoise

No Future - Cattle Decapitation

E or R?

Hi!


----------



## littlefairywren

(The) Reason - Hoobastank

N

Hey there


----------



## Adamantoise

Not Falling - Mudvayne

G


----------



## willowmoon

God Save The Queen - The Sex Pistols

N


----------



## fatcharlie

New morning - Bob Dylan

G


----------



## Adamantoise

Goresoaked Injections - HumanMeatGrinder

S


----------



## fatcharlie

Subterranean homesick blues - Bob Dylan

S again


----------



## Adamantoise

Smoke of Death - Dishammer

H


----------



## fatcharlie

Hearts on fire - Hammerfall (use to be my neighbours):happy:

E or R

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=4598147228689285645#


----------



## Adamantoise

Repay in Kind - Grand Magus

D

That's awesome-I like Hammerfall's style of metal.


----------



## fatcharlie

Death of Emmet Till - Bob Dylan

L

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tuK0OPR1-M&feature=related


----------



## Adamantoise

Leviatation - Runaway

N


----------



## littlefairywren

Night Moves - Bob Seger

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Save the Human Race - Shah

C or E?


----------



## Dmitra

Catch A Falling Star - Perry Como

H or R


----------



## LJ Rock

"Rock Steady" - Aretha Franklin 

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

Young Turks - Rod Stewart

S


----------



## willowmoon

South of Heaven - Slayer

N


----------



## fatcharlie

Nothing Compares To You - Sinead O Connor

U

My song to Rhonda.....
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x21t2l_sinead-o-connor-nothing-compares-to_music


----------



## Adamantoise

Usurping the Secret Society - Embryonic Devourment

Y


----------



## Weirdo890

Your Song - Elton John

G


----------



## Bigtigmom

Good Vibrations- The Beach Boys

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Slipping Away - Max Merritt

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

You know I'm no good - Amy Winehouse

D


----------



## GentleSavage

Don't Stop Believing - Journey

G


----------



## littlefairywren

Gloria - The Passions

A


----------



## Lil BigginZ

angel of death - slayer

H


----------



## littlefairywren

Heart Full of Wine - Angus & Julia Stone

N or E


----------



## Lil BigginZ

eraser - nine inch nails

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Ride on Time - Black Box

M or E


----------



## Lil BigginZ

my own worst enemy - lit

Y or M


----------



## littlefairywren

Me & Mrs Jones - Billy Paul

S


----------



## outonwhyte

Something To Live For - Barney Bentall

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Rock me Tonight - Freddie Jackson

T


----------



## Lil BigginZ

thunder kiss '65 - white zombie

5 or 6 (did i break it? lol)


----------



## willowmoon

Lil BigginZ said:


> thunder kiss '65 - white zombie
> 
> 5 or 6 (did i break it? lol)



Nope, we're cool.

50 Ways To Leave Your Lover - Paul Simon

R


----------



## spiritangel

Rattle my Chain - The Basics


N


----------



## Dansinfool

No Quarter - Led Zeppelin

R


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Raise Your Glass -P!nk

S


----------



## Lil BigginZ

surfacing - slipknot

G


----------



## littlefairywren

Good Vibrations - Marky Mark

S


----------



## Lil BigginZ

sugar - system of a down

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Release - The Tea Party

S or E


----------



## Lil BigginZ

spit - kittie

T


----------



## AuntHen

Take Me Home by Phil Collins

M or E


----------



## littlefairywren

Moon and Moon - Bat for Lashes

N


----------



## Lil BigginZ

nobodies - marilyn manson

S


----------



## AuntHen

Soolaimon by Neil Diamond

N


----------



## littlefairywren

Need You Now - Lady Antebellum

W


----------



## AuntHen

Waterloo by ABBA

O


----------



## littlefairywren

On My Own - Patti Labelle & Michael McDonald

N


----------



## willowmoon

Notorious - Duran Duran

S


----------



## rellis10

Stand and Deliver - Adam and the Ants

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Run to You - Bryan Adams

U


----------



## rellis10

Under Pressure - Queen and David Bowie

E or R


----------



## Adamantoise

En Wij Stappen Stevig Voort - Heidevolk

T


----------



## Punkin1024

Take It To The Limit - Eagles

T


----------



## Adamantoise

The Manticore - To Separate The Flesh From The Bones

E or R?


----------



## willowmoon

Rush Rush - Paula Abdul

H


----------



## littlefairywren

Hong Kong Garden - Siouxsie and the Banshees

N


----------



## willowmoon

No Diggity - BLACKStreet 

Y


----------



## LJ Rock

"You Keep Me Hanging On" - Diana Ross & The Supremes 

N


----------



## littlefairywren

Never My Love - The Association

V or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Everlasting Love - U2

e OR v?


----------



## littlefairywren

Even When I'm Sleeping - Leonardo's Bride

G


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Even When I'm Sleeping - Leonardo's Bride
> 
> G



Gut Schlecht - 100000 Tonnen Kruppstahl

T

Good evening. :bow:


----------



## littlefairywren

Teenage Dream - Katy Perry

M

LOL....G'd Morning


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Teenage Dream - Katy Perry
> 
> M
> 
> LOL....G'd Morning



Mongrel Horde - Kublai Khan

D or E

Oh,time zones,right :doh: - How are you doing?


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Everything - Lifehouse <3

G


----------



## Adamantoise

Gore - The Kill

E or R?


----------



## littlefairywren

Eine Kleine Nachtmusik, In G (Romance - Andante) - Mozart

K


----------



## Dansinfool

Killing Time - Joss Stone

G or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Girl Anachronism - The Dresden Dolls

M


----------



## littlefairywren

Moonlight Serenade - Glenn Miller & His Orchestra

D or E


----------



## fatcharlie

Doin´the omoralisk schlagerfestival - National theatern.

L

http://www.last.fm/music/Nationalteatern/_/Doin'+the+omoralisk+schlagerfestival


----------



## Adamantoise

Leichenduft - Depression

T


----------



## fatcharlie

Tick Tick Boom - The Hives

M


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TqkJ30Kh7ZM


----------



## littlefairywren

Milk - Garbage

K


----------



## fatcharlie

Killing me alive - Bob Dylan.

E or V


----------



## littlefairywren

Enchantment - Corrinne Bailey Rae

T


----------



## fatcharlie

TRILL ME - THE SOUNDTRACK OF OUR LIVES 

E or M


http://www.google.com/#q=the+sounds...=10&sqi=2&ved=0CFUQqwQwCQ&fp=300b27bcc967fad4


----------



## littlefairywren

Eaten by the Monster of Love - Sparks

V or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Victims of a Cannibal Feast - Battered Intestine

T


----------



## fatcharlie

Tony The Beat -The Sounds 

T again

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x21weo_the-sounds-tony-the-beat_music


----------



## littlefairywren

Time - Ne-Yo

M or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Massive Crinis - Carnal Diafragma

S


----------



## fatcharlie

Save Tonight- Eagle Eye Cherry

T again...

Another Swedish artist. :happy:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6pRq_Tg050&feature=related


----------



## littlefairywren

Tears - The Isley Brothers

S


----------



## fatcharlie

Spending my time - Roxette ....a Swedish band...

E or M

http://www.youtube.com/videos?ytsession=rtMLg6a-obdQ4kaJ_CojpmWFV4nDOZd9GMymZaY


----------



## Adamantoise

My Apocalypse - Arch Enemy

E or S?


----------



## fatcharlie

Erase and Rewind - Cardigans yes they are also Swedes.

D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ex2E4vyGem0


----------



## Adamantoise

Dreams Come True - Hammerfall

E or U?


----------



## littlefairywren

Unwritten - Natasha Bedingfield

N


----------



## fatcharlie

Entropy within me - Anata ( Death Metal with my wifes cousin )

E or M

http://www.myspace.com/music/3517989/songs/34558360

To late so it will be another Swedish band

Nevermore - Soundtrack of our lives 

E or R

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K9MlUrtyWfg


----------



## Adamantoise

Redemption - Suffocation

N


----------



## fatcharlie

No No Keshagesh' - Buffy Sainte-Marie ( no she ain´t A Swede but I like her )


H

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4vGoAI5bb1g&feature=related


Well I have to go to bed .....see you....


----------



## Adamantoise

fatcharlie said:


> No No Keshagesh' - Buffy Sainte-Marie ( no she ain´t A Swede but I like her )
> 
> 
> H
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4vGoAI5bb1g&feature=related
> 
> 
> Well I have to go to bed .....see you....



Heaven Can Wait - Meatloaf

T

Take care,Charlie! :happy:


----------



## Punkin1024

Teach Your Children - Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young

N


----------



## spiritangel

Not me Not I Delta Goodream


I


----------



## Adamantoise

Intoxicated - Obituary

D


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Diary Of Jane - Breaking Benjamin

E


----------



## willowmoon

Easy Lover - Phil Collins & Philip Bailey 

R


----------



## Dansinfool

Roxanne - The Police

E


----------



## Dmitra

Europa and The Pirate Twins - Thomas Dolby

A or D


----------



## Adamantoise

Search and Destroy - Deadly Blessing

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You Should be Dancing - Bee Gees

G


----------



## Adamantoise

Guillotine - Guillotine

E or N?


----------



## littlefairywren

Everything But You - Brian McFadden

U


----------



## Adamantoise

Unafraid - Queensrÿche

D


----------



## littlefairywren

DJ Got Us Falling in Love - Usher

V or E


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> DJ Got Us Falling in Love - Usher
> 
> V or E



Voices from the Past - Sceptic

T

*waves*


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> Voices from the Past - Sceptic
> 
> T
> 
> *waves*



Tell Me You Love Me - Leela James

M or E

*returns wave*


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Tell Me You Love Me - Leela James
> 
> M or E
> 
> *returns wave*



March October - Skepticism

R

'you okay?


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> March October - Skepticism
> 
> R
> 
> 'you okay?



Right Kind of Love - Jeremy Jordan

V or E

Oh, I am more than ok :happy:
How are you, Tom?


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Right Kind of Love - Jeremy Jordan
> 
> V or E
> 
> Oh, I am more than ok :happy:
> How are you, Tom?



Voyeur - Venom

R

I'm doing well,thanks-trying to balance being on the internet and this videogame I'm playing...


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> Voyeur - Venom
> 
> R
> 
> I'm doing well,thanks-trying to balance being on the internet and this videogame I'm playing...



Run - Snow Patrol

N

Oooh, what game ya playin' ?


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Run - Snow Patrol
> 
> N
> 
> Oooh, what game ya playin' ?



Necrophobia - Warhammer

A

Pokemon Sapphire -  It's my guilty pleasure.


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> Necrophobia - Warhammer
> 
> A
> 
> Pokemon Sapphire -  It's my guilty pleasure.



Anytime - Brian McKnight

M or E

Nice! I have my eye on COD Black Ops at the mo, which is probably a bad idea because all the movement makes me sea sick


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Anytime - Brian McKnight
> 
> M or E
> 
> Nice! I have my eye on COD Black Ops at the mo, which is probably a bad idea because all the movement makes me sea sick



Morphium - Deinonychus

M again.

Oh dear-I don't really get motion sickness,so I don't really know what it's like. My PS2 is on the blink at the minute,so I've kinda got no choice.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Mudshovel - Staind

L


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> Morphium - Deinonychus
> 
> M again.
> 
> Oh dear-I don't really get motion sickness,so I don't really know what it's like. My PS2 is on the blink at the minute,so I've kinda got no choice.



Love Thy Will Be Done - Martika

N or E

LOL, it's horrible! I have ended up flat on the floor a couple of times to steady myself in the middle of a game


----------



## Adamantoise

Luv2BNaughty said:


> Mudshovel - Staind
> 
> L



Hello!

Exodus - Bob Marley

S


----------



## littlefairywren

So In Love - OMD

V or E


----------



## willowmoon

Voodoo Highway - Badlands

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You Don't Own Me - Leslie Gore

M or E


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Everything Changes - Staind

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Small Town Boy - Bronski Beat

Y


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

You Make Me Sick - Egypt Central

K


----------



## willowmoon

Kissing A Fool - George Michael

L


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Let Me Be Myself - 3 Doors Down

F


----------



## willowmoon

Friday I'm In Love - The Cure

V or E


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Vanity - Decyfer Down 

Y


----------



## willowmoon

You Can Call Me Al - Paul Simon

L


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Lifter - Edgewater 

R


----------



## spiritangel

Rattle My Chain - The Basics


N


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Name - Goo Goo Dolls (one of my fav songs, btw)

M or E?


----------



## willowmoon

Midnight Sun - Duran Duran (my favorite song)

N


----------



## Dansinfool

Night Moves - Bob Seger

T or S


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Same Ol' Situation - Motley Crue

N


----------



## littlefairywren

Night Of My Life - Damien Leith

F or E


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

From Yesterday - 30 Seconds To Mars (one of my favorite videos, ever!)

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You've Changed - Sia

D


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Dig - Incubus

G


----------



## littlefairywren

Get Shaky - The Ian Carey Project

Y


----------



## Weirdo890

Your Wildest Dreams - The Moody Blues

S


----------



## Lil BigginZ

snake eyes and sissies - marilyn manson

S


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Sympathetic - Seether

C


----------



## Adamantoise

Corpse Grinder - Massacre

R


----------



## littlefairywren

(The) Rose - Bette Midler

S or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Staph Terrorist - Impetigo

T


----------



## littlefairywren

This Time Baby - Jackie Moore

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

Yamaha - The Dream

A


----------



## littlefairywren

Afternoon Delight - Starland Vocal Band

T


----------



## Adamantoise

The Sound of Milwaukee - FatBoySlim

E...or E...or K?


----------



## littlefairywren

Kyrie - Mr. Mister

I or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Intermezzo (Cavalleria Rusticana) - Mascagani

A


----------



## littlefairywren

Ain't Gonna Bump No More - Joe Tex

R or E


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Reality - Staind (another one of my favs!)

Y


----------



## willowmoon

You're So Vain - Carly Simon

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Nazuki - Naitomea

I


----------



## littlefairywren

I Would Die For You - Prince

U


----------



## Adamantoise

Under Grief - Shah

F


----------



## autopaint-1

Florence - The Paragons

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Escape to the Void - Sepultura

D


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Don't Stop Believing - Journey

G


----------



## willowmoon

Girls on Film - Duran Duran

M


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

My Girl - The Temptations

R or L


----------



## willowmoon

Rise Above This - Seether 

S


----------



## LJ Rock

"Spend A Lifetime" - Jamiroquai 

E (or M)


----------



## littlefairywren

(A) Minute Longer - Stereophonics

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Radical Dissection - Wehrmacht

N


----------



## AuntHen

Night Shift by The Commodores

T



hi!


----------



## Adamantoise

fat9276 said:


> Night Shift by The Commodores
> 
> T
> 
> 
> 
> hi!



The Blackest Breed - Nightbird

D

Hello miss-how are you? :happy:


----------



## Bigtigmom

"Dynamite" by Taio Cruz

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Tvende Ravne - Svartsot

E or N?


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Nasty - Janet Jackson

T or Y


----------



## littlefairywren

These Are The Days - Van Morrison

S


----------



## Bigtigmom

"September" by Daughtry

R


----------



## willowmoon

Rain - Madonna

N


----------



## littlefairywren

(The) Nightingale - (I have no idea...but it is off the Twin Peaks soundtrack)

L or E


----------



## autopaint-1

Elenore - Turtles


E


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Enter Sandman - Metallica

N


----------



## willowmoon

Never Tear Us Apart - INXS

T


----------



## littlefairywren

Te Amo - Rhianna

O


----------



## Adamantoise

Ooh Aah... Just a Little Bit - Gina G

T


----------



## willowmoon

Tempted - Duran Duran

D


----------



## spiritangel

Down Under - Men at work


R


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Regulate - Warren G (haha..still know all the lyrics to this song!)

T or E


----------



## willowmoon

Everybody Wants To Rule The World - Tears for Fears

D


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Do You Remember - Phil Collins

R


----------



## willowmoon

Rape Me - Nirvana

M or E


----------



## autopaint-1

Every Little Bit Hurts - Brenda Holloway



S


----------



## Nas80

Streets of London - Ralph McTell

Next "N"


----------



## Adamantoise

Necrophysic - Tower of Babel

C


----------



## willowmoon

Come Undone - Duran Duran

N or E


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Nowhere Kids - Smile Empty Soul

D or S


----------



## Adamantoise

Darkside - Necrophobic

D or E?


----------



## AuntHen

Don't Forget To Dance by The Kinks

C or E


*runs to put The Kinks album on 




hello!


----------



## Adamantoise

fat9276 said:


> Don't Forget To Dance by The Kinks
> 
> C or E
> 
> 
> *runs to put The Kinks album on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hello!



Cello Concerto in E Minor - Edward Elgar

R

Ooh,bonsoir,madam! :bow:


----------



## rellis10

Run - Snow Patrol

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Nothing Sacred - Venom 

D


----------



## wuschel

Dominon - Sisters Of Mercy
N


----------



## Punkin1024

Nice To Be With You - Gallery

U


----------



## littlefairywren

Unloved - Jann Arden

D


----------



## DearPrudence

Dear Prudence - The Beatles (Haha!)

E


----------



## littlefairywren

Early Warning - Baby Animals

G


----------



## willowmoon

Ghostbusters - Ray Parker, Jr.

S


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Sooner or Later - Breaking Benjamin

E or R


----------



## Punkin1024

Remember When - Alan Jackson

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Nothing left to Pray For - Dying Fetus

R


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Rump Shaker - Wreckx'n Effect (this song came on at work today lol)

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Luv2BNaughty said:


> Rump Shaker - Wreckx'n Effect (this song came on at work today lol)
> 
> R



Rip Ride - Venom

E or D?

This'll never be on the radio...


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Damn It Feels Good To Be A Gangsta - Geto Boys (Plays in Office Space lol)

A


----------



## Adamantoise

And so it Begins - Sworn Amongst

S


----------



## willowmoon

SexyBack - Justin Timberlake w/Timbaland

K


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Kiss - Prince

S


----------



## spiritangel

Sunshine on my Window - Spiderbait


W


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Waste - Staind

T or E


----------



## willowmoon

Tel Aviv - Duran Duran (although technically the song is an instrumental)

V


----------



## Weirdo890

Victim of Love - The Eagles

V or E


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Everybody Have Fun Tonight - Wang Chung

T


----------



## Weirdo890

The Sun Never Shines (On Closed Doors) - Flogging Molly

S


----------



## willowmoon

Show Me - The Cover Girls

M or E


----------



## Weirdo890

Movin' Out (Anthony's Song) - Billy Joel

T or G


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Take Me Home Tonight - Eddie Money

T


----------



## Weirdo890

The Duke of Prunes - Frank Zappa and the Mothers of Invention

S


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Stuck On You - Lionel Richie

O or U


----------



## willowmoon

Undergoing Treatment - Duran Duran

T


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Tell It To My Heart - Taylor Dayne

R or T


----------



## littlefairywren

This Boy's In Love - The Presets

V or E


----------



## goatboy

Victoria - The Kinks



A


----------



## littlefairywren

Aint Nobody - Chaka Khan

Y

Hey GB, I am listening again right now! At the mo, it's Heroes - David Bowie.


----------



## goatboy

Young Blood - The Coasters


D


Cool. Have you listened to all of it?


----------



## littlefairywren

Dreams - Fleetwood Mac

S

On to the last one now....totally love "Indian Snake Charmer" and I have always loved "Into the Mystic."


----------



## goatboy

littlefairywren said:


> Dreams - Fleetwood Mac
> 
> S
> 
> On to the last one now....totally love "Indian Snake Charmer" and I have always loved "Into the Mystic."



Somethings gotta give - Frank Sinatra

E or V

Thank you. I was afraid you were putting off critique to spare my feelings. It's Alien Snake Charmer, but I glad you like it. It means a lot.


----------



## littlefairywren

Everybodys Got Their Something - Nikka Costa

G


----------



## goatboy

Gimme Gravy (with my mashed potatoes) - Little Eva


Y


----------



## littlefairywren

Your Body Is a Wonderland - John Mayer

D


----------



## goatboy

littlefairywren said:


> Your Body Is a Wonderland - John Mayer
> 
> D



Day Tripper - The Beatles


R


Who told you about my body?


----------



## littlefairywren

Runaway - Del Shannon

Y

That made me laugh so hard, I choked on an icecube!


----------



## goatboy

You Always Hurt The One You Love - Spike Jones





E or V


----------



## littlefairywren

Venus - Frankie Avalon

S


----------



## goatboy

Suzy Creamcheese (what's got into ya) - The Mothers of Invention


E or S


----------



## littlefairywren

Some Kind of Wonderful - The Drifters

L


----------



## goatboy

Lola - The Kinks


A


----------



## littlefairywren

April Come She Will - Simon And Garfunkel

L


----------



## goatboy

Look Sharp - Joe Jackson



P


----------



## littlefairywren

Put Your Arms Around Me - Texas

M or E


----------



## goatboy

Motherly Love - The Mothers of Invention


E or V


----------



## littlefairywren

Ebony Eyes - Bob Welch

S


----------



## goatboy

Standing in the Doorway - Bob Dylan


Y


----------



## littlefairywren

Ya Ya - Lee Dorsey

A


----------



## goatboy

A Good Man Is Hard To Find - Bob Wills and his Texas Playboys


D


----------



## littlefairywren

Dreams - Fleetwood Mac

S


----------



## goatboy

Snake Rhythm Rock - Jack McDuff


K


----------



## littlefairywren

Kiss of Life - Sade

F or E


----------



## goatboy

Fashion - David Bowie


N


----------



## littlefairywren

Not Ready To Make Nice - Dixie Chicks

C or E


----------



## goatboy

Come Together - The Beatles

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Resting Here With Me - Dido

M or E


----------



## goatboy

Monkey Woman - Otis Spann


N


----------



## littlefairywren

Never Say Never - The Fray

R


----------



## goatboy

Row Jimmy - The Grateful Dead

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You're Such a Fabulous Dancer - Wha Koo

R


----------



## goatboy

littlefairywren said:


> You're Such a Fabulous Dancer - Wha Koo
> 
> R



Run Run Run - The Who


N

I taught Fred Astaire everything he knows.


----------



## littlefairywren

Nothing Left to Lose - Mat Kearney

S or E


----------



## goatboy

Sad Hours - Little Walter


S


----------



## littlefairywren

So Beautiful - Pete Murray

L


----------



## goatboy

Louisiana - Randy Newman


A


----------



## littlefairywren

And We Danced - The Hooters

D


----------



## goatboy

Daphne - Django Reinhardt

E or N


----------



## littlefairywren

Every Time You Go Away - Paul Young

Y


----------



## goatboy

Your Precious Love - Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terrell


E or V


----------



## littlefairywren

goatboy said:


> Your Precious Love - Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terrell
> 
> 
> E or V



Emotion - Samantha Sang

N

That is such a gorgeous song! Nice choice, GB.


----------



## goatboy

Night Train - James Brown


N


----------



## littlefairywren

Night Moves - Bob Seger

S


----------



## goatboy

Sheena is a Punk Rocker - The Ramones

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Running Out Of Lies - Johnnie Taylor

S


----------



## goatboy

Steal Away - Little Johnny Taylor


Y


----------



## littlefairywren

Yes Sir, I Can Boogie - Baccara

I or E


----------



## goatboy

I can see for miles. - The Who


S


----------



## littlefairywren

Steppin' Out - Kaskade

T


----------



## goatboy

Talk To Me, Baby - Elmore James


Y


----------



## rellis10

You Shook Me All Night Long - ACDC

G


----------



## willowmoon

Girls Just Want To Have Fun - Cyndi Lauper

N


----------



## Weirdo890

Not That Different - Collin Raye

T


----------



## littlefairywren

Turn Me Loose - Lover Boy

S or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Succubus by Massacre.

S again. :happy:


----------



## rellis10

Shine - David Gray

E or N


----------



## Adamantoise

Even Deeper - Nine Inch Nails

R


----------



## willowmoon

Rain - Madonna

N


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Never Gonna Give You Up - Rick Astley

*hah* Rick Roll'd ya in TEXT! *woooO*

U or P


----------



## Lil BigginZ

pussy - lords of acid

Y


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Yesterday - Boys II Men version

A or Y


----------



## willowmoon

Another One Bites The Dust - Queen

T


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Take Me Home Tonight - Eddie Money

H or T


----------



## willowmoon

Hard Habit To Break - Chicago

K


----------



## spiritangel

kokomo The Beach Boys

O


----------



## littlefairywren

Open Arms - Journey

S


----------



## willowmoon

Sexual Healing - Marvin Gaye

G


----------



## littlefairywren

(A) Girl in Trouble - Romeo Void

L or E


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Everybody Wants To Rule The World - Tears For Fears

L or D


----------



## willowmoon

Loverboy - Billy Ocean

Y


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

You're The Inspiration - Chicago

N


----------



## willowmoon

Need You Tonight - INXS

T


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

The Next Time I Fall In Love - Peter Cetera (ft. Amy Grant)

V or E


----------



## willowmoon

Eternal Flame - The Bangles

M or E (again)


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Everything I Do (I Do It For You) - Bryan Adams

O or U


----------



## willowmoon

Obsession - Animotion

N


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Now and Forever - Richard Marx

R


----------



## willowmoon

Right Here Waiting - Richard Marx

G


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Glory Of Love - Peter Cetera 

V or E


----------



## willowmoon

Valentine - Martina McBride

N or E


----------



## spiritangel

Even when I'm Sleeping - Leonardos Bride


G


----------



## rellis10

Goodbye Mr A - The Hoosiers

A


----------



## bobduhh

Aerodynamic by Daft Punk

C


----------



## littlefairywren

Chase the Sun - Planet Funk

N


----------



## willowmoon

Never Tear Us Apart - INXS

T


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

These Dreams - Heart

M or S


----------



## spiritangel

Sugar Sugar The Archies


----------



## willowmoon

Sex Action - L.A. Guns

N


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Nothing's Gonna Stop Us Now - Starship

O or W


----------



## willowmoon

Waiting For A Girl Like You - Foreigner

U


----------



## Your Plump Princess

UMF - Duran Duran

F


----------



## willowmoon

Fast Car - Tracy Chapman

R


----------



## rellis10

Roll With It - Oasis

T


----------



## Adamantoise

Talkin' 'bout Hey Love - De La Soul

E or V?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Voodoo - Godsmack


O


----------



## willowmoon

Ordinary World - Duran Duran

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Dakota - Stereophonics

A


----------



## Your Plump Princess

All around the world (la la la la la la la) - ATC

D or A


----------



## littlefairywren

All I Could Do Was Cry - Etta James

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

You Got It - De La Soul feat. Butta Verses

T


----------



## littlefairywren

Tell Me What You Want From Me - Mase and Total

M or E


----------



## Your Plump Princess

mOBSCENE - Marilyn Manson 

E


----------



## rellis10

Everybody Hurts - REM

S


----------



## willowmoon

Secret Garden - Madonna

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Not Over 'til the Fat Lady Plays the Demo - De La Soul

O


----------



## rellis10

Over My Head - The Fray

D


----------



## willowmoon

Damn I Wish I Was Your Lover - Sophie B. Hawkins

R


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Red Light Special - TLC

L


----------



## willowmoon

Lay Lady Lay - Bob Dylan (or Duran Duran's version) 

Y


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

You're So Damn Hot - Ok Go

O or T


----------



## willowmoon

Tempted - Duran Duran 



D


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Don't Think Twice, It's All Right - Bob Dylan

T


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Devils Daughter - Ozzy Osbourne


R


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Crap, I just noticed and couldn't edit my post. Sooo Skip that! 



The Ultimate Sin - Ozzy Osbourne

*N*


----------



## Heyyou

Your Plump Princess said:


> Crap, I just noticed and couldn't edit my post. Sooo Skip that!
> 
> 
> 
> The Ultimate Sin - Ozzy Osbourne
> 
> *N*



New Politics - "Dignity." http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4JIE1XHz08 

C


----------



## Adamantoise

Changeling - DJ Shadow

G


----------



## littlefairywren

Go Now - The Moody Blues


----------



## Adamantoise

Walkie Talkie - DJ Shadow

E or I?


----------



## littlefairywren

If I Ever Fall in Love - Shai

V or E


----------



## Adamantoise

End of All - 1349

L


----------



## littlefairywren

(The) Love We Had - The Dells


D


----------



## Adamantoise

Distant Dream - Vader

M


----------



## littlefairywren

Made To Love Ya - Gerald Levert

A


----------



## Adamantoise

Anarchy in the U.K. - Sex Pistols

K


----------



## littlefairywren

Killing Me Softly With His Song - Roberta Flack

G


----------



## goatboy

Going Down Slow - Howlin' Wolf


----------



## littlefairywren

World, Hold On - Bob Sinclair

N


----------



## goatboy

No More Mr Nice Guy - Alice Cooper


----------



## littlefairywren

Your Love - Laura Doyle

V or E


----------



## Bearsy

Everyone I Know is Listening to Crunk - Lightspeed Champion

K please


----------



## goatboy

Killing me softly - Roberta Flack




Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You're the First, The Last, My Everything - Barry White (of course!)

G


----------



## goatboy

Good Golly Miss Molly - Little Richard

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

Your Love is my Drug - Ke$ha

G


----------



## goatboy

Good Lovin' - Young Rascals

N


----------



## littlefairywren

Nobody Knows it But Me - The Tony Rich Project

M or E


----------



## goatboy

Ecstasy - Jeff Beck


----------



## littlefairywren

You Belong To Me - The Duprees

M or E


----------



## goatboy

Mr Pleasant - The Kinks


T


----------



## littlefairywren

These Are The Days - Van Morrison

S


----------



## goatboy

Shake It For Me - Howlin Wolf


E or M


----------



## littlefairywren

Escape - Rupert Holmes

P or E


----------



## goatboy

People Are Strange - The Doors



E or G


----------



## littlefairywren

Good Time - Leela James

M or E
:bow:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Marijuana In You Brain - Lords of Acid

N


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Nothing Else Matters - Metallica

S


----------



## willowmoon

Save Your Love - Great White

V or E


----------



## Deven

Everything Counts - Depeche Mode

S


----------



## Bigtigmom

So What ~~ PINK

T


----------



## LJ Rock

"Take You Out " - Luther Vandross 

T


----------



## rellis10

Take Me Out - Franz Ferdinand

T


----------



## LJ Rock

"Tonight Is The Night" - Betty Wright 

T


----------



## Adamantoise

_The Bard's Song-In the Forest_ by Blind Guardian

T


----------



## littlefairywren

This Time Baby - Jackie Moore

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

Your Wildest Dreams - The Moody Blues

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Super Trooper - ABBA

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Replicators - Seregon

S


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Sugar, We're Goin Down - Fall Out Boy

N


----------



## Dmitra

Never Let You Go - Jason Manns

U or O


----------



## littlefairywren

One Word - Baby Animals

D


----------



## rellis10

Don't Stop - Red Hot Chilli Peppers

P


----------



## Bigtigmom

Photograph~~ Nickelback

H


----------



## willowmoon

Hungry Like The Wolf - Duran Duran

F


----------



## littlefairywren

Fall at Your Feet - Crowded House

T


----------



## Adamantoise

Tentative - System of a Down

E or V?


----------



## littlefairywren

Elenore - The Turtles

R or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Rock Superstar - Cypress Hill

R again.


----------



## littlefairywren

Reckless - Australian Crawl

S


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Sleepers - Saosin

S again...


----------



## littlefairywren

Send Me an Angel - Real Life

L


----------



## Adamantoise

Let me show you = Camisra

U


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Umbra - Cataclysmic Dissipation 

A


----------



## littlefairywren

All I Want Is You - U2

U


----------



## Adamantoise

Upon the Broken Wing - Odious

G


----------



## littlefairywren

(The) Glow of Love - Luther Vandross and Change

V or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Eleven Days - Norman Cook and David Byrne

S


----------



## willowmoon

Sugar, Sugar - The Archies

R


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Right Here Waiting For You - Richard Marx

O or U


----------



## willowmoon

Up Where We Belong - Joe Cocker & Jennifer Warnes

G


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Gilded Cunt - Cradle of Filth


T


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Tharsis - Beneath The Massacre

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Sanctify Yourself - Simple Minds

F


----------



## The Dude

From Despair to Where - Manic Street Preachers

R or E


----------



## willowmoon

Election Day - Arcadia

Y


----------



## biggirlsrock

Yours Is No Disgrace - Yes

E


----------



## spiritangel

Easy - The Commadores


Y


----------



## Bigtigmom

Your Love~~ Nicki Minaj

E


----------



## LJ Rock

"Everybody Plays The Fool" - The Main Ingredient 

L


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Liberate - Disturbed

E


----------



## littlefairywren

Electric Feel - MGMT

L


----------



## Adamantoise

Living - Alice Cooper

G


----------



## littlefairywren

(A) Girl in Trouble - Romeo Void

L or E


----------



## AuntHen

La Totura by Shakira

A or R


----------



## Adamantoise

Angel Rat - Voivod

T


----------



## littlefairywren

The Love we Had - The Dells

D


----------



## Dmitra

Denise - Randy and The Rainbows

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Euphoria (Nino's Dream) - The House Crew

M


----------



## littlefairywren

Mercy - Duffy

Y


----------



## willowmoon

Your Love Is My Drug - Ke$ha

G


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Got My Mind Set On You - George Harrison

O or U


----------



## Adamantoise

Oodles of O's - De La Soul

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Sometimes - Alex Lloyd

S


----------



## AuntHen

Shake It Up by The Cars

P


----------



## Adamantoise

Pass the Plugs - De La Soul

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Summarize - Little Birdy

Z or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Zoot Suit Riot - Cherry Poppin' Daddies

T


----------



## littlefairywren

That's the Way Love Goes - Janet Jackson

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Spirit in the Night - Bruce Springsteen

T


----------



## littlefairywren

This is For The Lover in You - Shalamar, Baby Face & LL Cool J

U


----------



## Adamantoise

Ultra Violence - Chaotica

E or C?


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Compendium - Circa Survive

M


----------



## littlefairywren

(The) Man Who Can't Be Moved - The Script

D


----------



## willowmoon

Devil Inside - INXS

D or E


----------



## spiritangel

Every morning Sugar Ray

G


----------



## FishCharming

Gone Going- Jack Johnson

G


----------



## littlefairywren

(The) Garden - Mirah

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Nothing - Massacre 

G


----------



## willowmoon

Gimme Gimme Gimme - ABBA

M or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Moped Lads - Peter and the Test Tube Babies

S


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Scandalous - Prince

S


----------



## willowmoon

Santa Baby - Madonna

Y


----------



## FishCharming

You Win Again- The Grateful Dead

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Nausea - Beck

A


----------



## Dansinfool

After Midnight - Eric Clapton

T


----------



## littlefairywren

Tenderness - General Public

S


----------



## spiritangel

Silent Night (erm am sure this has been recorded by far far to many people)


T


----------



## littlefairywren

Tequilla Sunrise - The Eagles

S or E


----------



## willowmoon

She Bop - Cyndi Lauper

P


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Pain - Three Days Grace


N


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Non-Photo Blue - Pinback

E


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Everybody - Backstreet Boys []


Y


----------



## rg770Ibanez

You Got It - *NSYNC 

T


----------



## willowmoon

...since we're on a "boy band" kick lately apparently ....

The Right Stuff - New Kids on the Block

F


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Funplex - The B-52's 

X

_(I couldn't think of any Boy-Band Songs. You Win this time, Mini-thread-Fad! *Shakes fist*)_


----------



## spiritangel

Xanadu - Olivia newton john (though pretty sure I spelt it wrong)

U


----------



## willowmoon

spiritangel said:


> Xanadu - Olivia newton john (though pretty sure I spelt it wrong)
> 
> U



Actually, you did spell it correctly....

Undergoing Treatment - Duran Duran

T


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Time is running out - Muse


T


----------



## Tanuki

The Mission - Van Canto

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Never Too Much - Luther Vandross

H


----------



## littlefairywren

Hong Kong Garden - Siouxsie and the Banshees

N


----------



## Adamantoise

No More - DJ Krush featuring DJ Ya & DJ Hazu

E or R?


----------



## Timberwolf

Adamantoise said:


> No More - DJ Krush featuring DJ Ya & DJ Hazu
> 
> E or R?



Run Through The Jungle - Creedence Clearwater Revival LorE


----------



## autopaint-1

Engine Engine #9 - Roger Miller

E or 9


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Everlong - Foo Fighters

G


----------



## littlefairywren

Give Me The Night - George Benson

T


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Temptation Waits - Garbage

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Sadness - Enigma

S


----------



## Your Plump Princess

So Sweet - Cab Calloway


T


----------



## littlefairywren

Talk - Coldplay

K


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Kiss me Deadly - Lita Ford

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You've Got a Way - Shania Twain

Y again, sorry.


----------



## Adamantoise

You're Amazing - Robert Palmer

G


----------



## littlefairywren

Get Right Back to Where We Started From - Maxine Nightingale

M


----------



## Adamantoise

Megalomania - Black Sabbath

A


----------



## rg770Ibanez

(The) Ancient Covenant - The Faceless

T


----------



## Adamantoise

Turn the Page - Bob Seger

E or G


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Electric Avenue - Eddie Grant

E


----------



## biggirlsrock

Exciteable Boy - Warren Zevon

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You Are My Lady - Freddie Jackson

Y


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Your Betrayal - Bullet For My Valentine


*L*


----------



## Lil BigginZ

last day on earth - marilyn manson

H


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Hell - Disturbed

L


----------



## willowmoon

Lick It Up - KISS

P


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Pussy Liquor - Rob Zombie

R


----------



## spiritangel

Roll over Bethoven (ok 3am spelling here) the Beatles


N


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Netherbound - Danzig

D


----------



## spiritangel

Down Under Men at work

R


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Redemption Song - Bob Marley

G


----------



## willowmoon

Girls On Film - Duran Duran

M


----------



## spiritangel

Magic Dance Labrynth (David Bowie)

C or E


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Cyanide Sweet Tooth Suicide - Shinedown


*E*


----------



## Nas80

Eternal Flame - The Bangles

Next "E" )


----------



## littlefairywren

Exodus - Edith Piaf

S


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Safety Dance - Men Without Hats

E


----------



## Tanuki

See Emily Play - Pink Floyd

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

Yo' Mama - Frank Zappa

A


----------



## rellis10

An Ordinary Life - Amy MacDonald

E or F


----------



## Adamantoise

Feral Parrot - Hatebeak

T


----------



## rellis10

The Flag - Barenaked Ladies

G


----------



## spiritangel

God Rest Ye Merry Gentleman - Bear Naked Ladies version


N


----------



## Adamantoise

Never Miss a Beat - The Kaiser Chiefs

T


----------



## rg770Ibanez

The Things You Were - Deas Vail

E


----------



## FAjastone

everything goes numb - streetlight manifesto

B


----------



## Dmitra

Birdhouse In Your Soul - They Might Be Giants

L


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Love is No Big Truth - Kings of Convienence 


H


----------



## LJ Rock

"How Long (Has This Been Going On)" - Ace 

N


----------



## Adamantoise

NekroHigh - Nekromantix

H


----------



## littlefairywren

Heaven is in The Back Seat of my Cadillac - Hot Chocolate

C


----------



## goatboy

Cool For Cats - The Squeeze

S


----------



## willowmoon

Sin Of The City - Duran Duran

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You're Beautiful - James Blunt

L


----------



## Adamantoise

Let's Go Round Again - Louise

N


----------



## Dmitra

Everbody Knows This Is Nowhere - Neil Young

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

Your Nightmare Reality - Putrid Pile

Y again-gee,ain't I a stinker?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

You Can't Stop Me From Loving You - Cab Calloway


*U*


----------



## Adamantoise

Undone - Tapping the Vein

E or N?


----------



## littlefairywren

Every Little Bit Hurts - Brenda Holloway

S


----------



## goatboy

Sing Sing Sing - The Benny Goodman Quintet


G

Geezer Alert


----------



## littlefairywren

Guess Who Loves You More - Raheem DeVaughn

R or E

Hey


----------



## goatboy

Run Run Run - The Who

N

Hey you too


----------



## littlefairywren

No Lies - Noiseworks

S


----------



## goatboy

Something - The Beatles


G


----------



## littlefairywren

Got To Give It Up (Part 1) - Marvin Gaye

P or 1


----------



## goatboy

Pineapple Princess - Annete Funicello


S


----------



## littlefairywren

Said I Loved You...But I Lied - Michael Bolton

D


----------



## goatboy

Don't Let the Sun Catch You Cryin' - Gerry and the Pacemakers


N


and how dare you lie to me?

I'm kidding


----------



## littlefairywren

(The) Night Chicago Died - Paper Lace

D

I know you're kidding....


----------



## goatboy

Ding Dong Daddy From Dumas - Bob Wills and hid Texas Playboys


S


----------



## littlefairywren

Sand and Water - Beth Nielsen Chapman

R

Are you working?


----------



## goatboy

Reefer Man - Cab Calloway


N


----------



## littlefairywren

No Other Way - Jack Johnson

Y


----------



## goatboy

Yellow Man - Randy Newman


N


----------



## littlefairywren

No Ordinary Love - Sade

V or E


----------



## goatboy

Hot Hot Hot - Buster Poindexter


T

Well, I had no idea I had that effect.


----------



## littlefairywren

T Shirt & My Panties On - Adina Howard

N


----------



## goatboy

No Sleep Till Brooklyn - The Beastie Boys


N

I got out of sequence somehow


----------



## littlefairywren

Nocturne in Eb - Chopin

Hmmm N or E or b

No, you are in sequence


----------



## goatboy

Not Dark Yet - Bob Dylan


T


----------



## littlefairywren

Thank You for Loving Me - Bon Jovi (wookie wookie)

M or E


----------



## goatboy

Me and My Monkey - The Beatles (John)


Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You - Switchfoot

U


----------



## goatboy

Under the Boardwalk - The Drifters


K


----------



## littlefairywren

Kiss of Life - Sade

F or E


----------



## goatboy

Fat Girls and Weed - Renegade Rail


D

sounds like a party to me


----------



## littlefairywren

Do You Really Want to Hurt Me - Culture Club

M or E

I think a lot of people here would agree with that....


----------



## goatboy

Montana - Frank Zappa and the Mothers of Invetion

A


----------



## littlefairywren

All I Have - Jennifer Lopez with LL Cool J

V or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Elements in Black - Occult

K


----------



## littlefairywren

(The) Kill - 30 Seconds To Mars

L


----------



## Adamantoise

Lichmistress - Cryptopsy

S


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Superstar - Saliva

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Realm of Chaos - Bolt Thrower

S


----------



## Dmitra

Superstition - Stevie Wonder

N


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Numb - Linkin Park

M or B


----------



## cute&curly

Born to be Wild - Steppenwolf

D


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Dr. L'Ling - Minus The Bear

G


----------



## littlefairywren

Groovin' Slowly - John Butler Trio

Y


----------



## willowmoon

Yo Bad Azizi - Duran Duran

I


----------



## Your Plump Princess

In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida - Iron Butterfly


A


----------



## littlefairywren

Almost Paradise - Mike Reno & Ann Wilson

S or E


----------



## autopaint-1

Eighteen With A Bullet -Pete Wingfield


T


----------



## littlefairywren

This Boy's In Love - The Presets

V or E


----------



## willowmoon

Voices Carry - Til Tuesday

Y


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

You and Me - Lifehouse

M or E


----------



## willowmoon

Miss You Like Crazy - Natalie Cole

Y


----------



## Bigtigmom

You're Gonna Miss This~~~~ Trace Adkins

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Sweet Child O' Mine - Guns & Roses

N or E


----------



## Dmitra

Letter Never Sent - R.E.M.

R or T


----------



## Nas80

Time after Time - Cyndi Lauper

Next: E


----------



## Adamantoise

Electrozan - Ill Logic and Raf

N


----------



## littlefairywren

November Rain - Guns & Roses

N


----------



## autopaint-1

New York's A Lonely Town - Tradewinds


N


----------



## fluffyandcute

Never say goodbye-----Bon Jovi


P


----------



## littlefairywren

Protection - Massive Attack

N


----------



## willowmoon

Need You Now - Lady Antebellum At first, I didn't mind this song -- until it was played probably twice every hour on the radio. That killed it for me.

W


----------



## littlefairywren

We Radiate - Goldfrapp

T or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Eye for an Eye - U.N.K.L.E

e or y


----------



## littlefairywren

You Don't Own Me - Leslie Gore

M or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Mind That Gap - Bentley Rhythm Ace

P


----------



## littlefairywren

Pony - Ginuwine

Y


----------



## autopaint-1

You're My Everything - Temptations

G


----------



## willowmoon

Gypsy - Fleetwood Mac

Y


----------



## Heyyou

willowmoon said:


> Gypsy - Fleetwood Mac
> 
> Y



Yesterday - Boyz II Men

A


----------



## rellis10

All Along The Watchtower - Jimmy Hendrix

R


----------



## Heyyou

Resistance - Muse

B


----------



## rellis10

Bat Out Of Hell - Meat Loaf

L


----------



## Adamantoise

Lay Your World On Me - Ozzy Osbourne

E or M?


----------



## willowmoon

My Funny Valentine - Frank Sinatra

N or E


----------



## rellis10

Erase-Replace - Foo Fighters

E or C


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Eidolon - Allan Holdsworth 

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Nailed to the Ground - Pain

D


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Dreaming Of You - Selena

O or U


----------



## Adamantoise

Up Pompeii - Frankie Howerd

I


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

I'm Gonna Love You Just A Little More Baby - Barry White

Y


----------



## sugar and spice

You Shook Me All Night Long-AC/DC
G


----------



## Adamantoise

Gravaged (A Cryptopsy) - Cyptopsy

Y


----------



## sugar and spice

Y.M.C.A--The Village People
A


----------



## Adamantoise

A Lapdance is So Much Better When the Stripper is Crying - The Bloodhound Gang

G


----------



## sugar and spice

Gimme All Your Lovin- ZZ TOP
N


----------



## willowmoon

Notorious - Duran Duran

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Smokin' a Blunt - Chuck.E

T


----------



## Knox91

Talkin' New York - Bob Dylan

K


----------



## Adamantoise

K-Jee - The Nite-Liter

E or E...or J?


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Jenny (867-5309) - Tommy Tutone

Y


----------



## willowmoon

You Got It - Roy Orbison

T


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Take Me There - Rascal Flatts

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Everytime I Eat Vegetables It Makes Me Think of You - The Ramones

U


----------



## littlefairywren

Utopia - Goldfrapp

A


----------



## goatboy

A Quick One - The Who


E or N


----------



## littlefairywren

Everything - Lifehouse


G


----------



## goatboy

God Only Knows - The Beach Boys

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Sway - Bic Runga

Y


----------



## goatboy

Young Blood - The Coasters

D


----------



## littlefairywren

DJ Got Us Falling In Love - Usher

E


----------



## goatboy

Everybody's Trying To Be My Baby - The Beatles


Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You Don't Know Me - Michael Buble

M or E


----------



## goatboy

Mercy - Cannonball Aderly


Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You Are My Lady - Freddie Jackson

Y


----------



## goatboy

You always hurt the one you love - Spike Jones


E or V


----------



## littlefairywren

Everybody's Talkin' - Harry Nilsson

N


----------



## goatboy

Night in Tunesia - Dizzy Gillespe

A


----------



## littlefairywren

Angel Eyes - Roxy Music

S


----------



## goatboy

Suki Suki - Steppenwolf

I


----------



## littlefairywren

I Learned That From You - Sara Evans

U


----------



## goatboy

Unreal Reality - The Kinks


Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You Deserve to be Loved - Tracy Dawn

D


----------



## goatboy

Don't Bring Me Down - The Beatles


N

You're damned right I do!


----------



## littlefairywren

Needles and Pins - The Searchers

S


----------



## goatboy

Sugar Magnolia - The Grateful Dead

A


----------



## littlefairywren

Alone - Heart

N or E


----------



## goatboy

Needles & Pins - The Ramones

S


----------



## sugar and spice

Slip Sliding Away- Paul Simon
Y


----------



## Adamantoise

You Must Die - Jesus Complex

E or I?


----------



## willowmoon

Is There Something I Should Know? - Duran Duran

W


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Weather Channel Music - Ben Folds

C


----------



## Adamantoise

Cool Place To Park - GWAR

k


----------



## Dmitra

Kosciusko - Midnight Oil

O


----------



## mulrooney13

One - U2

N or E


----------



## willowmoon

Easy Lover - Phil Collins & Philip Bailey

R


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Right Here - Staind

E


----------



## snuggletiger

Embraceable You--Frank Sinatra

U


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Upward Over The Mountain - Iron & Wine

N


----------



## Dmitra

Won't You Be My Neighbor - Fred Rogers

Y or R


----------



## Adamantoise

Reach Out - Norther

T


----------



## rg770Ibanez

The Things You See - Alan Holdsworth

E


----------



## Heyyou

Electric Boogie - Marcia Griffiths http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mDENY9A-N1A

N


----------



## Adamantoise

No One Wins - Vehemence

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Sunlight - Bag Raiders

T


----------



## Adamantoise

The Whole Church Should Get Drunk - The Feelgood Factor

K


----------



## littlefairywren

Kiss of Life - Sade

F or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Formaldehigh - Autopsy

H


----------



## littlefairywren

Hold Me in Your Arms - Teddy Pendergrass and Whitney Houston

S


----------



## Adamantoise

System - DJ Kane

M


----------



## Punkin1024

Adamantoise said:


> System - DJ Kane
> 
> M



Momma's Song - Carrie Underwood

G


----------



## Adamantoise

Gorgonised Dorks - Agathocles

S


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Standing Still - Deas Vail

L


----------



## LJ Rock

"Let's Stay Together" - Al Green 

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Reckless - Australian Crawl

S


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Shaft - Incubus

T


----------



## Adamantoise

The Answer to Infection - Digested Flesh

N


----------



## Timberwolf

No Time To Cry - Sisters of Mercy

Y?


----------



## Dmitra

A Cup of Coffee, a Sandwich, and You - Gertrude Lawrence

H


----------



## littlefairywren

Hungry Eyes - Eric Carmen

S


----------



## spiritangel

Shes like the wind Patrick Swayze

(someone had to do it)


D


----------



## willowmoon

Die Young Stay Pretty - Blondie

Y


----------



## sugar and spice

Y.M.C.A-The Village People
A


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

All My Life - KC and Jojo

E


----------



## Dmitra

Evergreen - Matthew Sweet

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Not an Addict - Kay's Choice

T


----------



## Munchausen

Tripled Manic State- CKY
T or E


----------



## Dmitra

The Switch and the Spur - The Raconteurs

H


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Harrowdown Hill - Thom Yorke

L


----------



## spiritangel

L.O.V.E Hi five


E


----------



## Dmitra

Erase - Mika

E


----------



## big_lad27

Enjoy - Tech N9ne

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

Youth Leader - Angelic Upstarts

R


----------



## Munchausen

Rosetta Stoned- Tool
D


----------



## Adamantoise

Dark Waters - Evergrey

S


----------



## biggirlsrock

Something Is Squeezing My Skull - Morrissey

L


----------



## big_lad27

Love you to death - Krizz Kaliko

H


----------



## Adamantoise

Hallelujah Chorus (Messiah) - George Frideric Handel

H again.


----------



## autopaint-1

Ho Down - Aaron Copland

N


----------



## Adamantoise

autopaint-1 said:


> Ho Down - Aaron Copland
> 
> N



Nice Guys Finish Last - Green Day

T

Hello!


----------



## Alicia33

The Compromise-The Format

E


----------



## Nas80

Enter the Ninja - Die Antwoord

Next: A


----------



## Adamantoise

America Must Be Destroyed - GWAR

d


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Do you want to - Xscape

O

(hello!!!  )


----------



## Dmitra

Orinoco Flow - Enya

W


----------



## Alicia33

What About Love--Heart

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Vision Incision - The Lo-Fidelity Allstars

N


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Nevermore - Beneath The Massacre

E


----------



## Mishty

Earl Had to Die -The Dixie Chicks :batting:

E or O


----------



## Adamantoise

Enter At Your Own Risk - Cannibal Corpse

K


----------



## Dmitra

The KKK Took My Baby Away - The Ramones

K or Y


----------



## Gentleman Zombie

YYZ - Rush

Z


----------



## biggirlsrock

Zombie Woof - Frank Zappa

F


----------



## littlefairywren

Fall - Single Gun Theory

L


----------



## Adamantoise

Love Over Gold - Dire Straits

D


----------



## Dmitra

Diamond Dogs - David Bowie

S


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Somebody to Love - Jefferson Airplane

*E*


----------



## Adamantoise

Enough - Agathocles

H


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Head Home - Midlake 

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Enamel - Brave Saint Saturn

l


----------



## Punkin1024

If I Die Young - The Band Perry

G


----------



## autopaint-1

Going In Circles - Friends Of Distinction

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Sex,Drinks and Metal - Sarcofago

L


----------



## Punkin1024

Love Story - Taylor Swift

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

You Ain't Going Nowhere - Bob Dylan

E or R?


----------



## Punkin1024

Everybody - Keith Urban

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

You Are - Pearl Jam

E or R?


----------



## Punkin1024

Emotion - Samantha Sang

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Night Terror - Laura Marling

R


----------



## Punkin1024

Ragged As The Road  Reckless Kelly

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Deep Shadows - Goblin

S


----------



## Punkin1024

Somewhere With You - Kenny Chesney 

U


----------



## Adamantoise

Under a Killing Moon - Thrice

N


----------



## littlefairywren

Need To Feel Loved - Reflekt

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Double X Minus - 5 Five Pointe 0

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Sunlight - Bag Raiders

T


----------



## Adamantoise

Terrorist - Renegade 

T again.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

TNT For the Brain - Enigma

N


----------



## Adamantoise

No Reality - Ram Trilogy

Y


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Your Hand In Mine - Explosions In The Sky

E or N


----------



## autopaint-1

Everyone's Gone To The Moon - Jonathan King



N


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Never Gonna Give You Up - Rick Astely 

P


----------



## spiritangel

Piano Man Billy Joel

N


----------



## Heyyou

swamptoad said:


> Your Own Love - The Association
> 
> 
> E or V



"Valerie" by Steve Winwood


----------



## Punkin1024

Evil Woman - The Electric Light Orchestra

N


----------



## rg770Ibanez

New Groove - Periphery

E


----------



## Junky

Everyday - Dave Matthews Band

Y


----------



## 1love_emily

You Belong With Me - Taylor Swift

Next: E


----------



## Junky

Escape Artist - Sage Francis

T


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Thoughts Of A Dying Atheist - Muse 

T or S


----------



## Junky

Sun of Nothing - Between the Buried and Me

G


----------



## Alicia33

Get Your Hands Off My Woman----The Darkness (this is my fave band ever!!)


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Name Above All Names - Glass Casket 

S


----------



## Alicia33

N-- sorry:doh:


----------



## Alicia33

Stuck In A Rut----The Darkness

T


----------



## rg770Ibanez

To Wage A War - Through The Eyes Of The Dead

R


----------



## Punkin1024

Real Good Man - Tim McGraw

N


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Nebulous - Meshuggah 

S 

P.S.
I can't believe you guys let this thread plummet to the second thread page!:doh:


----------



## dudley100

Surfin' USA - Beach Boys

A


----------



## Dmitra

Here Again, Gone Again - Mushman

E or N


----------



## Adamantoise

Extreme Hatred - Hypnosia

D


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Desire - Slayer


*E*


----------



## Adamantoise

Your Plump Princess said:


> Desire - Slayer
> 
> 
> *E*



Now you're talkin'! 

Evil Ways - Zakk Wylde

S


----------



## Your Plump Princess

She Rides - Danzig

*S* again.  


[*Special Note: I find it quite hilarious that that light yellow color is named '_LemonChiffon_']


----------



## Adamantoise

Scourge of Beast - Mental Horror

T


----------



## Punkin1024

Take It Easy - The Eagles

Y


----------



## copasgrande

You oughta know - Alanis Morissette
W


----------



## Mathias

Watching over me- Thousand Foot Krutch

T


----------



## Punkin1024

Mathias said:


> Watching over me- Thousand Foot Krutch
> 
> T



Elvira - Oak Ridge Boys

A


----------



## Mathias

Punkin1024 said:


> Elvira - Oak Ridge Boys
> 
> A



Another way to Die- Jack White and Alicia Keys

L


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Last Goodbye - Jeff Buckley

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Erratic - American Head Charge

C


----------



## Punkin1024

Can I Get A Witness - Marvin Gaye

S


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Semi Constructive Criticism - Circa Survive

M


----------



## Your Plump Princess

mOBSCENE - Marilyn Manson


*E*


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Eriatarka - The Mars Volta 

A


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Afterglow - Garbage

*W*


----------



## rg770Ibanez

(The) Wasteland - Beneath The Massacre

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Decrepit Crescendo - Exhumed

O


----------



## Punkin1024

Only The Lonely - Roy Orbison

Y


----------



## Nose_body_knows

Not ready to die - Demon Hunter

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Eternal War - Witching Hour

R


----------



## Punkin1024

Adamantoise said:


> Eternal War - Witching Hour
> 
> R



Round That Bend - The Great Divide


D


*Just a special note about this game - it is "Name a Song From the Last Letter" - meaning the last letter of the song from the previous poster. EX: Adamantoise's song ended in the letter "R", thus I chose a song beginning with the letter R. Hope that helps.


----------



## Adamantoise

Doberman Pharoah - Cradle of Filth

H


----------



## Punkin1024

Adamantoise said:


> Eternal War - Witching Hour
> 
> R





Adamantoise said:


> Doberman Pharoah - Cradle of Filth
> 
> H



How Forever Feels - Kenny Chesney

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Soundfool - Cut La Roc

L


----------



## Punkin1024

Lucky Me, Lonely You - Jerry Audley

U


----------



## biggirlsrock

Unholy - KISS

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

You Are My Meat - GWAR

T


----------



## biggirlsrock

The Chase Is Better Than the Catch - Motorhead

H

Oh, and Lemmy is the baddest motherfucker on the planet!!!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

The only living boy in new york - Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## Adamantoise

Keep it Gangsta - Ice Cube

A


----------



## Punkin1024

Abracadabra - The Steve Miller Band

A - again! :happy:


----------



## Adamantoise

Punkin1024 said:


> Abracadabra - The Steve Miller Band
> 
> A - again! :happy:



Arbeit Macht Fleisch - Carcass

H

Thank you. ^,^


----------



## Punkin1024

Handy Man -James Taylor 

N


You're welcome! :happy:


----------



## Adamantoise

Nazuki - Naitomea

I


----------



## Punkin1024

I Want To Know What Love Is - Foreigner

S


----------



## Nas80

Scarborough Fair - Simon & Garfunkel

Next: "R"


----------



## biggirlsrock

Run To the Hills - Iron Maiden - Up the Hammers

S


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Smokin' - Boston 

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Now Here's You - Huey Lewis and the News

U


----------



## Nose_body_knows

Unforgiven 3 - Metalllica

is it A or 3?


----------



## rg770Ibanez

3x0 - Pinback

0


----------



## Adamantoise

0 Percent Interest - Jason Mraz

T

Yes,I had to google that...damn.


----------



## littlefairywren

The End - Kings of Leon

D


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> The End - Kings of Leon
> 
> D



Driving in my Car - Madness

R

Hello,Kim. :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> Driving in my Car - Madness
> 
> R
> 
> Hello,Kim. :happy:



Radioactive - Kings of Leon

V or E

Hiya, Tom


----------



## Adamantoise

Vanity Kills - ABC

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Say It Isn't So - Bon Jovi

O


----------



## Punkin1024

Old Days - Chicago

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Shut Up - Madness

P


----------



## Dmitra

Personality Crisis - New York Dolls

Y or S


----------



## Punkin1024

She's My Kind of Rain - Tim McGraw

N


----------



## Nose_body_knows

Not ready to die - Demon Hunter

E


----------



## Heyyou

"Ether" by Nas

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Raise Your Glass - Pink

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Slow Walk - Gatekeeper

K


----------



## Dmitra

Kiss, Kiss, Kiss - Yoko Ono

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Something in the Way - Nirvana

Y (Sorry!)


----------



## littlefairywren

You Gonna Make Me Love Somebody Else - The Jones Girls

S or E


----------



## Adamantoise

She is the Dark - My Dying Bride

K


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Know Your Onion! - The Shins

! or N


----------



## littlefairywren

No Promises - Bryan Rice

S


----------



## biggirlsrock

Spit - KISS

T


----------



## Dmitra

There She Goes Again - Velvet Underground

E or N


----------



## Adamantoise

Night Teen & Non Stop - Autograph

P


----------



## littlefairywren

(The) People - The Music

L or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Light Cycles - Accidental Hereos

S


----------



## spiritangel

Sugar Sugar the Archies

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Rastaman - Conquering Lion

N


----------



## Punkin1024

Nothing On But The Radio - Gary Allan

O


----------



## Blackhawk2293

Oh Carolina - Shaggy

A


----------



## Heyyou

"All I Want" - Rise Against

W


----------



## Punkin1024

Waiting For A Girl Like You - Foreigner

U


----------



## Adamantoise

Uncle Sam - Madness

M


----------



## Punkin1024

Magic - Olivia Newton-John

C


----------



## Adamantoise

Carnivorous Swarm - Cannibal Corpse

M


----------



## littlefairywren

Madder - Groove Armada

R


----------



## Punkin1024

Ragged As The Road &#8211; Reckless Kelly


d


----------



## Adamantoise

Demon's Night - Accept

T


----------



## spiritangel

Truly madly Deeply Savage Garden


L or Y


----------



## Punkin1024

You Have The Right  Perfect Stranger

T


----------



## Adamantoise

Tools of the Trade - Carcass

E or D?


----------



## Heyyou

ugggh, got beat to it.

"Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap?" by AC/DC.

B


----------



## Alicia33

Bad Romance----Lady Gaga

E


----------



## Heyyou

"Electric Slide" by ? (random 80s fun group of kids. The Fly Girls from "In Living Color")

G


----------



## Alicia33

Get Your Hands Off My Woman ------The Darkness

N


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Nonmanual Dexterity - The Contortionist 

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

You Can't Kill Me - Gong

M or E?


----------



## biggirlsrock

Exciter - Judas Priest or KISS - same title, 2 totally different songs

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Return To Innocence - Enigma

C or E


----------



## Punkin1024

Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic - The Police

C


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Concealed - Circle Of Contempt 

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Downhearted - Australian Crawl

D


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Dunsel - Protest The Hero

L


----------



## Dmitra

Lisa - The Werewolves

A


----------



## rg770Ibanez

(The) Ancient Covenant - The Faceless

T


----------



## Punkin1024

This Magic Moment -	Jay and The Americans

T


----------



## Dmitra

Temptation - Elvis Costello

N


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Not Enough Mana - Bulb

A


----------



## Adamantoise

Americ*** Evolving Into Useless Psychic Garbage - American Head Charge

E or G?


----------



## biggirlsrock

Everybody Wants Some - Van Halen

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Entry of the Gladiators - Julius Fucik

S


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Self-Destructive Loathing - Fleshwrought 

G


----------



## Punkin1024

Get Down Tonight - KC and The Sunshine Band

T


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Thoroughly at Home - Animals As Leaders

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Everlasting Love - The Drifters

E or V


----------



## Punkin1024

Eli's Coming - Three Dog Night

G


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Glass Arrows - Circa Survive 

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Suspense - Alexander Blonksteiner

S or E?


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Endless Cemetery - Cryptopsy 

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

Your Saviour - Temple of the Dog

R


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Redefine - Incubus

E or N


----------



## Adamantoise

Nation on Fire - Blitz 

E or R?


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Eternal Bloom - An Endless Sporadic 

M


----------



## Adamantoise

Moots Ov Ophen - Zombie Holocaust

N


----------



## rg770Ibanez

New Skin - The String Quartet 

N or I


----------



## Adamantoise

Night Of The Tschuldigungs - Mr.X and Mr.Y

S


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Sleeper - After The Burial

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Roller's Convention - DJ SS

N


----------



## Punkin1024

No News - Lonestar

S


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Spies - Coldplay 

S or E


----------



## Punkin1024

Should've Said No - Taylor Swift

O


----------



## Dmitra

These Stones Will Shout - The Raconteurs

L or T


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Little Girl - Death From Above 1979

L


----------



## Punkin1024

Lady Willpower - Gary Puckett and The Union Gap

R


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Reduced To Mere Filth - Job For A Cowboy

H


----------



## Punkin1024

Here Comes That Rainy Day Feeling Again - The Fortunes

N


----------



## rg770Ibanez

None Shall Pass - Into The Moat

S


----------



## Punkin1024

Sealed With A Kiss - Gary Lewis and The Playboys

S


----------



## rg770Ibanez

So Real - Jeff Buckley

L


----------



## Adamantoise

Lonely Teardrops - Blue Oyster Cult

S


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Silence - Circles 

E


----------



## Punkin1024

Everybody's Out Of Town - B.J. Thomas

N


----------



## Dmitra

Positive I'm Negative - Fools Face

M


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Mental Illness - Fleshwrought

S


----------



## Heyyou

Show Me What Im Looking For - Carolina Liar

C


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Caring Is Creepy - The Shins 

Y


----------



## Heyyou

Yesterday by John Lennon.

B


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Building The Church - Steve Vai

H


----------



## Adamantoise

Hemorrhage - Possessed

e or G


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Gagged, Bound, Shelved and Forgotten - All Shall Perish

N


----------



## Nas80

Nothing compares to you - Sinead O'Connor

Next "U"


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Ulteriorly - Cataclysmic Dissipation 

Y


----------



## Aust99

You've got the love - Florence and the Machine 


E


----------



## SSBBW Katerina

ENTER SANDMAN- by Metallica

Use letter 'N'


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Nautical - Protest The Hero

L


----------



## Punkin1024

Laughing - The Guess Who




Last letter G


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Grace - Gordian Knot 

E or C


----------



## SSBBW Katerina

EVERYDAY - by Kim English

Letter *Y*


----------



## Heyyou

"You lift me up" by Josh Groban.

Letter *G*


----------



## Dmitra

Dear *P*rudence - The Beatles

R or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Ridicu*le* - American Head Charge

E or L


----------



## rg770Ibanez

*L*egion of the Serpen*t* - The Faceless

*T*


----------



## littlefairywren

Turning Tables - Adele

S


----------



## biggirlsrock

Shot Down In Flames - AC/DC

S


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Sail To The Moon (Brush The Cobwebs Of The Sky) - Radiohead 

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Neanderthal - Demolition Hammer

L


----------



## Punkin1024

Layla (live) - Eric Clapton

A


----------



## Adamantoise

Attitude - Sepultura

E or D?


----------



## Punkin1024

Even The Nights Are Better - Air Supply

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Repulsive Death - Morgue

H


----------



## littlefairywren

He Won't Go - Adele

O


----------



## Adamantoise

Omega - Rainshadow

A


----------



## Scorsese86

All the Small Things - Blink182

Next - S


----------



## Adamantoise

South of Heaven - Slayer

N


----------



## Dmitra

Through the Roof 'N' Underground - Gogol Bordello

H


----------



## biggirlsrock

Hotter Than Hell - KISS

L


----------



## Adamantoise

Let's Drink! - Korpiklaani


K


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Komm süsser Tod, komm sel'ge - Gordian Knot

E or G


----------



## Adamantoise

Gutteral Vaccination - Parole

N


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Nebula - Incubus 

A


----------



## Punkin1024

Afternoon Delight - The Starland Vocal Band

T


----------



## Fattitude1

Time in a Bottle ~ Late great Jim Croce

E


----------



## Dmitra

Everybody Plays the Fool - The Main Ingredient

Y, S, or L


----------



## Dansinfool

Dmitra said:


> Everybody Plays the Fool - The Main Ingredient
> 
> Y, S, or L




Yesterday - The Beatles

Y


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Les Temps Changent - Despised Icon

T


----------



## Adamantoise

This Will Be - Natalie Cole

E or B?


----------



## tuffghost

Eleanor Rigby by The Beatles

Y


----------



## Punkin1024

You Shouldn't Kiss Me Like That - Toby Keith

T


----------



## Adamantoise

The Fire - Pandemonium

E or R?


----------



## 1love_emily

Adamantoise said:


> The Fire - Pandemonium
> 
> E or R?



E - 

Emily by Bowling for Soup

GO


----------



## tuffghost

Y- You Can Do Better Than Me by Death Cab for Cutie

E!


----------



## Punkin1024

Easy To Be Hard - Three Dog Night

D


----------



## lostgate

Don't Make Me A Target - Spoon

T


----------



## Punkin1024

Takin' It To The Streets - The Doobie Brothers

S


----------



## rg770Ibanez

So Long, Lonesome - Explosions In The Sky

E or M


----------



## Punkin1024

Everything Is Beautiful - Ray Stevens

L


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Law Of Conservation - Into The Moat 

N


----------



## Nas80

Night in white satin - The Moody Blues

Next "N"


----------



## Punkin1024

No Man In His Wrong Heart  Gary Allan

T


----------



## rg770Ibanez

This Calling - All That Remains 

G


----------



## Dmitra

Goin' Out West - Tom Waits

T


----------



## Adamantoise

Together (Dub) - Artificial Funk

B


----------



## Dmitra

Bitchen Party - Lopez Beatles

N or Y


----------



## Adamantoise

You Don't Understand - The Runaways

D


----------



## J_Underscore

Digital - Stone Sour

L


----------



## Adamantoise

Live Like an Angel,Die Like a Devil - Venom

L again.


----------



## Dmitra

Lilith Unfair - Christopher Lennertz

H!


----------



## Adamantoise

His Imperial Majesty (Badder Than Them) - Top Cat and Tribe of Issachar

M


----------



## Dmitra

Morgenspaziergang - Kraftwerk

G


----------



## Adamantoise

God of Degradation - Putrid Pile

N


----------



## Punkin1024

Nowhere Man - The Beatles 

N - again!


----------



## Dmitra

It's Now or Never - Elvis Presley

W


----------



## rg770Ibanez

(The) Walk - Periphery 

K


----------



## Adamantoise

Killer of Giants - Ozzy Osbourne

S


----------



## Punkin1024

Someday Never Comes - Creedence Clearwater Revival


S


----------



## Fattitude1

Summer Wind ~ Sinatra

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Death Knell - Ghost

L


----------



## Fattitude1

Light My Fire ~ Doors

E/R


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Remnants Left - Circle Of Contempt 

T


----------



## Adamantoise

'The Mutant' Roller's Instinct - T-Power and MK ULTRA

T again. :/


----------



## Punkin1024

Tell Me I Was Dreaming  Travis Tritt

G


----------



## Mathias

Give me a Sign by Breaking Benjamin

R


----------



## Dmitra

Rolling the Ball - Kate Bush

G or L


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Letter Experiment - Periphery 

T


----------



## Adamantoise

To Taste Acid - American Head Charge

D


----------



## Punkin1024

Daydream Believer - The Monkees

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Rise from the Ashes - Nuclear Assault

S


----------



## Dmitra

Sing Me Spanish Techno - The New Pornographers

O


----------



## Adamantoise

One Step Beyond - Madness

D


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Drive - Dub Tribute To Incubus

V or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Empire of the Damned - Sepultura

D


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Doctor's Orders - The String Quartet 

S


----------



## Punkin1024

Songs About Rain - Gary Allan

N


----------



## Mathias

Numb by Linkin Park

L


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Living Together - Circa Survive

R


----------



## Punkin1024

Real Good Man - Tim McGraw

N


----------



## Dmitra

The Needle and the Damage Done - Neil Young

E


----------



## littlefairywren

Enchantment - Corrinne Bailey Rae

T


----------



## Adamantoise

To the Gory End - Cancer

D


----------



## Nas80

DJ - Amanda Blank

Next: "J"


----------



## Adamantoise

Jagermonsta - GWAR

A


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Apoapsis - Cataclysmic Dissipation 

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Say Something Sweet - James Clarke

T


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Talk - Coldplay 

K


----------



## Adamantoise

King of Killing - Debauchery

G


----------



## Dmitra

Go All the Way - The Raspberries

O or Y


----------



## bbwbud

You Send Me -- Sam Cooke

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Eringzo - D.I.

O


----------



## Dmitra

Morning Sun On Hanging Ice - Blacklight Braille

G


----------



## Adamantoise

Gwaan - Three Disciples

N


----------



## Hathor

Nobody's Daughter - Hole

R


----------



## Punkin1024

Remember When - Alan Jackson

N


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Never Let You Go - Third Eye Blind

O


----------



## mel

Orange Blossoms- JJGrey and Mofro 

U


----------



## Adamantoise

Ultraviolet (Light My Way) - U2

Y


----------



## Weirdo890

You Belong To Me - Patsy Cline

M or E


----------



## Dmitra

Maybe I'm Amazed - Paul McCartney (studio version)

M or D


----------



## Adamantoise

D.D.A.M.M - Slayer

M


----------



## Weirdo890

Mother - John Lennon

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Recounts of Disembodiment - Beheaded

T


----------



## Weirdo890

Two of Us - The Beatles

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Slow Pain Coming - Skitliv

G


----------



## Weirdo890

Generation Landslide - Alice Cooper

D or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Elected - Alice Cooper

D


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Draining What Remains - Viatrophy 

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Satellite - The Sex Pistols

E or T?


----------



## penguin

Everything You Know Is Wrong - Weird Al

G


----------



## Adamantoise

Gelid Remains - Demolition Hammer

s


----------



## Chode McBlob

South To The Dust - Ginger Baker - Middle Passage

T


----------



## Adamantoise

The Rockerfellar Skank - FatboySlim

K


----------



## Weirdo890

Keys To Your Love - The Rolling Stones

V or E


----------



## Punkin1024

Everybody - Keith Urban

Y


----------



## Dmitra

Your Song - Jason Manns

G


----------



## rg770Ibanez

(The) Greatest Lie - Circa Survive

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Entwined in Misery - Shape of Despair

Y


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Your Troubles Will Cease and Fortune Will Smile Upon You - After The Burial 

U


----------



## Adamantoise

Under the Spell - Mercyful Fate

L


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Leica - The Faceless

A


----------



## Adamantoise

Abigor - Cryptopsy

R


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Redemption's Way - Gordian Knot 

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

(You Can Still) Rock in America - Night Ranger

A


----------



## Weirdo890

America Drinks and Goes Home - Frank Zappa and the Mothers of Invention

M or E


----------



## Dmitra

Sometime in the Morning - The Monkees

N or G


----------



## Weirdo890

Grey Sky Eyes - Carbon Leaf

S


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Sotto Voce - The Human Abstract 

C or E


----------



## Weirdo890

Circle of Steel - Gordon Lightfoot

L


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Let Me Back In - Explosions In The Sky

N


----------



## Weirdo890

No More Mr. Nice Guy - Alice Cooper

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

You Need Hands - Max Bygraves

S


----------



## Dmitra

New York's Alright If You Like Saxophones - Fear

F


----------



## Adamantoise

Fuel my Fire - The Prodigy

E or R?


----------



## Punkin1024

Everybody Plays The Fool - Aaron Neville


L


----------



## Adamantoise

Lazarus - Chimaira

S


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Stumptown - Nickel Creek

N


----------



## herin

New York, New York - Frank Sinatra

I


----------



## littlefairywren

I'll Take Care Of You - Irma Thomas

U


----------



## Punkin1024

UnDo It - Carrie Underwood

T


----------



## Mathias

This City is Contagious ~ The Cab

A


----------



## littlefairywren

A Touch of Paradise - John Farnham

S or E


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Scatterbrain - Radiohead

N


----------



## Weirdo890

Not Fade Away - The Rolling Stones

Y


----------



## Dmitra

You Know My Name (Look Up the Number) - The Beatles!

W or ) *lol*


----------



## Joanagrace

With a little help from my friends - The Beatles

Erm 

D


----------



## rellis10

Doctor Alibi - Slash (ft. Lemmy Kilmeister)

I


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Infection - The Contortionist 

N


----------



## Punkin1024

New Kid in Town - The Eagles

N


----------



## Weirdo890

Never Yours - Tracy Chapman

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Saturn,the Bringer of Old Age - Gustav Holst

E or G?


----------



## Heyyou

Adamantoise said:


> Saturn,the Bringer of Old Age - Gustav Holst
> 
> E or G?



LFO - "Girl On TV"

M


----------



## Weirdo890

Mean Mr. Mustard - The Beatles

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Damn - DJ Zinc

N


----------



## Weirdo890

Networking - Warren Zevon

G


----------



## Adamantoise

Gateways (edit) - Dimmu Borgir

T


----------



## Weirdo890

Tumbling Tumbleweeds - The Sons of the Pioneers

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Saying Goodbye - Bart Crow Band

E or Y?


----------



## Weirdo890

Your Cheatin' Heart - Hank Williams, Sr.

T


----------



## Aust99

The general specific - Band of Horses



C


----------



## Punkin1024

Constant Craving - k.d. lang

G


----------



## Robbie_Rob

Gimme Shelter - Rolling Stones

R


----------



## pegz

Rock N Roll Ain't Noise Pollution.... AC/DC


----------



## Adamantoise

New Age - Blitz

E or G?


----------



## rg770Ibanez

(The) Ghost Of A Stranger - The Faceless

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Raining Blood - Slayer

D


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Dispose of Your Optimism - Ever Forthright

M


----------



## pegz

Money For Nothing ~ Dire Straits

G


----------



## Adamantoise

pegz said:


> Money For Nothing ~ Dire Straits
> 
> G



:bow:

Gali: Knowledge Is Found In The Secret Place - Congo Natty

E or C?


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Certain Shade Of Green - The String Quartet 

N


----------



## swamptoad

No No Song - Ringo Starr


G


----------



## Punkin1024

Good Directions - Billy Currington

S


----------



## pegz

Smokin' in the Boys Room ~ Brownsville Station.... or... later by Motley Crue

M


----------



## Punkin1024

Me and My Gang - Rascal Flatts

G


----------



## Adamantoise

Gigantic - The Pixies

C


----------



## fluffyandcute

Call me ~ Blondie


H


----------



## LJ Rock

"Everybody Plays The Fool" - The Main Ingredient 

L


----------



## Adamantoise

Line on the Wall - Unsane

L


----------



## Punkin1024

Little Bitty - Alan Jackson

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

You're Nothing - Jeri Bourrous 

G


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Gelatinous Tubercles of Purulent Ossification - Tourniquet

N


----------



## spiritangel

Night time Night Time - FAKER


M or E


----------



## Adamantoise

My Reprieve - Falling Empire

E or V?


----------



## Nas80

Eternal Flame - The Bangles

Next: "E"


----------



## Adamantoise

Endangered Species - Sepultura

S


----------



## Wholelottarosie78

Adamantoise said:


> Endangered Species - Sepultura
> 
> S




"Smile" by Lily Allen- Don't roll your eyes people  I love all types of music but for some reason this was the first to cross my mind. :kiss2:


E


----------



## Jenella

Wholelottarosie78 said:


> "Smile" by Lily Allen- Don't roll your eyes people  I love all types of music but for some reason this was the first to cross my mind. :kiss2:
> 
> 
> E



Every rose has its thorn - Poison 
(Listening to it right now. &#9829

N


----------



## Punkin1024

No News - Lonestar

S


----------



## spiritangel

Someday Someday - Thirsty Merc


A or Y


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Anomic - Beneath The Massacre

C


----------



## spiritangel

Chained to the wheel - the black sorrows


L


----------



## pegz

Love Hurts ~ Nazareth

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Sqsh - Bassbin Twins

H


----------



## Punkin1024

Holes In The Floor Of Heaven  Steven Wariner

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Nar Mattaru - Morbid Angel

U


----------



## herin

Unpretty - TLC

P


----------



## Adamantoise

Passio - Gallileous

O


----------



## Punkin1024

One Chord Song - Stoney LaRue

G


----------



## Adamantoise

Grenade - Bruno Mars

E or D?


----------



## pegz

Everybody Must Get Stoned ~ Bob Dylan

D


----------



## Punkin1024

Daybreak - Barry Manilow

K


----------



## Adamantoise

Kill For Me - Obituary

E or M?


----------



## pegz

My Funny Valentine ~ Done by so many people... Sinatra, Fitzgerald, Davis etc...

V

or technically E .... but really V.... aren't you up for the challenge?


----------



## Adamantoise

Enchanted Nightmare - Deicide

E or R?


----------



## pegz

Every Rose Has It's Thorns ~ Guns N Roses

S


----------



## littlefairywren

So Have I For You - Nikka Costa

U


----------



## Adamantoise

Upside Down - Diana Ross

N


----------



## Punkin1024

No Man In His Wrong Heart  Gary Allan

T


----------



## Adamantoise

Turbulance - Moving Fusion

E or C?


----------



## darlingzooloo

Cannonball-Damien Rice

L


----------



## Punkin1024

Listen To The Music - The Doobies

C


----------



## Adamantoise

Call the Cops - Sacred Two

S


----------



## darlingzooloo

Special Someones- Laura Veirs

S


----------



## luvbigfellas

darlingzooloo said:


> Special Someones- Laura Veirs
> 
> S



Special -- Better Than Ezra

L


----------



## darlingzooloo

Lovely Ladies -Les Miserbles Musical


----------



## littlefairywren

Spend My Life With You - Eric Benet & Tamia

U


----------



## Aust99

Under the bridge - Red Hot Chilli Peppers

E


----------



## littlefairywren

Everything - Lifehouse

G


----------



## Fattitude1

Glad All Over ~ Dave Clark Five

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Risin' To the Top - Keni Burke

P


----------



## pegz

Please Mister Please ~ Olivia Newton John

E


----------



## littlefairywren

(The) End - Kings Of Leon

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Dissention of the Raptor - Dark Order

R


----------



## pegz

Rosie ~ Jackson Browne

E


----------



## FA Punk

Eulogy ~ TOOL

L


----------



## fatmanhush

Look Away - Chicago

y


----------



## pegz

You Light Up My Life ~ Debbie Boone

E.....again...


----------



## biggirlsrock

Estimated Prophet - Grateful Dead

T


----------



## littlefairywren

Tell Me You Love Me - Leela James

M or E


----------



## luvbigfellas

biggirlsrock said:


> Estimated Prophet - Grateful Dead
> 
> T



The Gunfigher by Blues Traveler

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Return of Forever - High Contrast

R again,you lucky devil.


----------



## pegz

For littlefairywren E = Easy ~ Commodores

For Adamantoise R = Right Round ~ Flo Rida


D


----------



## Adamantoise

Dopilsya - Ex Sektor Gaza

A


----------



## pegz

Amie ~ Pure Prairie League

E... darn those E's keep coming back


----------



## Adamantoise

pegz said:


> Amie ~ Pure Prairie League
> 
> E... darn those E's keep coming back




Effigy (I'm Not An) - Ministry

N

It's okay-you set 'em up,I'll knock 'em out.


----------



## littlefairywren

Need To Feel Loved - Reflekt

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Deeper Life - Chimera

E or F?


----------



## autopaint-1

As a tribute to Harold Camping;

End Of The World


Skeeter Davis


D


----------



## littlefairywren

Don't You Feel Like Crying - Solomon Burke

G


----------



## pegz

Gypsies, Tramps and Thieves ~ Cher


----------



## Adamantoise

Still More Fighting - Nobuo Uematsu

G (again-sorry! >,<)


----------



## fluffyandcute

Georgia Clay- Josh Kelley


F


----------



## pegz

Last letter of your song.... Y = You're so Vain ~ Carly Simon

The letter you posted F = Frim Fram Sauce ~ Diana Krall

E


----------



## Adamantoise

> Y = You're so Vain ~ Carly Simon
> 
> N




No Time For Tears - The Enemy

S


----------



## OIFMountaineer

Adamantoise said:


> No Time For Tears - The Enemy
> 
> S



"Sing, Sing, Sing (With a Swing)" -Louis Prima

G


----------



## Adamantoise

Gutted - Burial

D


----------



## pegz

Dynomite ~ Taio Cruz

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Everything's Different - High Contrast

T


----------



## pegz

The Spicy McHaggis Jig ~ Dropkick Murphys

G


----------



## Adamantoise

Guitar Tango - The Shadows

O


----------



## OIFMountaineer

Adamantoise said:


> Guitar Tango - The Shadows
> 
> O



"O Canada" -Um, Michael J. Fox?

A


----------



## pegz

Always the Love Songs ~ Eli Young Band

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Sabbra Cadabra - Black Sabbath

A


----------



## pegz

Are You Gonna Be My Girl ~ Jet

L


----------



## Adamantoise

Let Me Show You - Camisra

U


----------



## Robbie_Rob

Undercover Martyn - Two Door Cinema Club

N


----------



## Adamantoise

None - Encode

E or N again?


----------



## pegz

Empire State of Mind ~ Jay Z

D


----------



## rg770Ibanez

(The) Dissentience - Protest The Hero

E or C


----------



## Aust99

Electric feel. MGMT


L


----------



## Robbie_Rob

Livin on a prayer - Bon Jovi

R


----------



## pegz

Raise Your Glass ~ Pink

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Sentenced to the Gallows - Cancer

S again...oh-


----------



## pegz

So Into You ~ Atlanta Rhythm Section

U


----------



## Adamantoise

Underneath It All - No Doubt

L


----------



## pegz

Lollipop ~ lil wayne

P


----------



## Punkin1024

Put A Girl In It - Brooks & Dunn

T


----------



## pegz

Time Passages ~ Al Stewart

S


----------



## Sweetie

pegz said:


> Time Passages ~ Al Stewart
> 
> S



Summer Breeze - Seals & Croft

T


----------



## pegz

Tell It Like It Is ~ Aaron Neville

S


----------



## WomanlyHips

Seasick, Yet Still Docked-- Morrissey, in honor of his birthday..

D


----------



## pegz

Don't Think I Can't Love You ~ Jake Owen

U


----------



## Adamantoise

Under the Wire - Carbon Leaf

E or R?


----------



## Punkin1024

Everyday - Rascal Flatts

Y


----------



## Mathias

You- Breaking Benjamin

C


----------



## pegz

Technically the last letter is U....

Under The Milky Way ~ The Church

Y


----------



## rellis10

You Can't Always Get What You Want - The Rolling Stones

T


----------



## WomanlyHips

Those Three Days- Lucinda Williams..

S


----------



## pegz

Smile ~ Uncle Kracker

E


----------



## Sweetie

Endless Love - Lionel Richie


L


----------



## pegz

Lose Control ~ Missy Elliott


----------



## Aust99

Love Lost - The Temper Trap


T


----------



## pegz

21 Guns ~ Green Day

S


----------



## Sweetie

pegz said:


> 21 Guns ~ Green Day
> 
> S




S&M - Rihanna

B


----------



## pegz

My Baby Just Cares For Me ~ Nina Simone

E


----------



## Punkin1024

Evil Woman - The Electric Light Orchestra


N


----------



## Mathias

Never Surrender- Skillet

L


----------



## semtex81

last of the spiddyocks - digable planets

s


----------



## Sweetie

semtex81 said:


> last of the spiddyocks - digable planets
> 
> s



Since you been gone - Kelly Clarkson

E


----------



## rellis10

Extreme Ways - Moby

S


----------



## Sweetie

rellis10 said:


> Extreme Ways - Moby
> 
> S



Saturday in the Park - Chicago

K


----------



## spiritangel

Kiss Me - Sixpence none the Richer

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Eye to Eye At Armageddon - Abigor

N


----------



## Sweetie

Adamantoise said:


> Eye to Eye At Armageddon - Abigor
> 
> N



Nowhere to Run - Martha Reeves and Vandellas

N


----------



## pegz

Night Moves ~ Bob Seger

S


----------



## Sweetie

pegz said:


> Night Moves ~ Bob Seger
> 
> S



Steal Away - Robbie Depree

Y


----------



## Punkin1024

You Had Me From Hello - Kenny Chesney

O


----------



## Mathias

Old Fasioned- Cee Lo Green

T


----------



## Sweetie

Take It To The Limit - Eagles

T


----------



## pegz

Tonight's the Night ~ Rod Stewart

T


----------



## Nas80

The Flood - Take That

D


----------



## Sweetie

Don't you forget about me - Simple Minds

E


----------



## autopaint-1

Enjoy Yourself - The Jacksons


F


----------



## Sweetie

Falling for You - Colbie Caillat

U


----------



## Adamantoise

Undirected Aggression - Benediction

N


----------



## Sweetie

Nobody Does It Better - Carly Simon

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Rolling in the Deep - Adele

P


----------



## pegz

Peaches and Cream ~ P. Diddy

M


----------



## Adamantoise

pegz said:


> Peaches and Cream ~ P. Diddy
> 
> M



Middle of the Night - Evol Intent

T

 Hiya!


----------



## pegz

Adamantoise said:


> Middle of the Night - Evol Intent
> 
> T
> 
> Hiya!




Teach Me How To Dougie ~ Cali Swag District

E


 Hi... backatcha


----------



## Sweetie

pegz said:


> Teach Me How To Dougie ~ Cali Swag District
> 
> E
> 
> 
> Hi... backatcha



Every Breath You Take - Police

E


----------



## pegz

Enough ~ Sevendust

H


----------



## Sweetie

Heaven - Bryan Adams

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Nuclear Annihilation Now - Terror Firmer

W


----------



## Sweetie

We Got the Beat - GO-GOs

T


----------



## Adamantoise

The Secrecies of Horror - Pestilence

R


----------



## Sweetie

Renegade - Styx

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Exhume to Consume - Carcass

E or M?


----------



## Sweetie

Mercy - Duffy

Y


----------



## pegz

You and I ~Wilco

I


----------



## Sweetie

I'll Stand By You - Pretenders

U


----------



## Adamantoise

Uranus,the Magician by Gustav Holst.

N


----------



## pegz

New Monday ~ Twisted Roots

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

You're Not Alone - Olive

E or N?


----------



## pegz

No One Like You ~ Scorpions

U


----------



## J34

Unpardonable Sin - Immolation

N


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Nameless - Despised Icon

S


----------



## pegz

Shanty ~ Jonathan Edwards

Y


----------



## Sweetie

You Can't Always Get What You Want - Rolling Stones

T


----------



## pegz

Thanks For The Memories ~ Bob Hope :doh:

S


----------



## Sweetie

Superfreak - Rick James

K


----------



## pegz

Kiss and Say Goodbye ~ Manhattans


----------



## Adamantoise

Empire - Queensryche

E or R?


----------



## Sweetie

Express Yourself - Charles Wright

F


----------



## Adamantoise

Freak Show - Generation Dub

W


----------



## Sweetie

Why Can't We Be Friends - War :wubu:

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Stalker  - Aphrodite

R


----------



## pegz

Raindrops Keep Fallin' On My Head ~ Burt Bacharach

D


----------



## ConnieLynn

Down on Me -- Janis Joplin

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Elektrobank - The Chemical Brothers

K


----------



## Punkin1024

Kiss Me in the Dark - Randy Rogers Band

K


----------



## Adamantoise

King of Pain - The Police

N


----------



## Punkin1024

Never Could - The Great Divide 

D


----------



## Sweetie

Nasty - Janet Jackson

Y


----------



## Robbie_Rob

You win again - Bee Gees

N


----------



## Sweetie

Never on Sunday - Connie Francis

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

Yesterday's Rain - Gary Allan

N


----------



## Punkin1024

Nothin On But The Radio  Gary Allan

O


----------



## Sweetie

One Fine Day - The Chiffons

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

Your Disease - Saliva

E or S?


----------



## Sweetie

Shattered - Rolling Stones

D


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot

Down on Me&#9829; 50 cent ft. Jeremiah


----------



## Sweetie

E.T. - Katy Perry


----------



## Punkin1024

The Race Is On  Sawyer Brown

N


----------



## Sweetie

Never gonna give you up - Rick Astley

P


----------



## pegz

Peggy Sue ~ Buddy Holly


----------



## Adamantoise

Euphoria (Nino's Dream) - The House Crew

M


----------



## Punkin1024

My Maria - Brooks & Dunn

A


----------



## Adamantoise

Antiphon - Talanas

N


----------



## Punkin1024

Nice To Be With You - Gallery

U


----------



## Mathias

Umbrella by No More Kings

B


----------



## Punkin1024

Beautiful Mess - Diamond Rio

S


----------



## Mathias

Somewhere I belong by Linkin Park

J


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot

Smile&#9829;Uncle Kracker

E&#9829;


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot

Jesse's Girl&#9829;Rick Springfield

L


----------



## Mathias

Lying from you ~ Linkin Park

D


----------



## Sweetie

Desperado - Eagles

O


----------



## ConnieLynn

Only the Good Die Young - Billy Joel

G


----------



## Punkin1024

Gimme All Your Lovin - ZZ Top 

N


----------



## Mathias

Nothing Last Forever ~ Maroon 5

A


----------



## pegz

All Night Long ~ Lionel Ritchie

G


----------



## Sweetie

Gotta Be - Des'ree

E


----------



## Fattitude1

Everyday People~ Sly & the Family Stone

E


----------



## Punkin1024

Emotion - Samantha Sang

N


----------



## Sweetie

Nightingale - Norah jones

E


----------



## pegz

Edge of Seventeen ~ Stevie Nicks

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Night of Augury - Blood Ceremony

Y


----------



## Sweetie

You Don't Own Me - Lesley Gore

E


----------



## Morbid

Einstein -- Tech N9ne


W


----------



## Timberwolf

Wray's Corvette - shutterfly

E


----------



## pegz

Evil Woman ~ ELO

N


----------



## Sweetie

Never Gonna Leave This Bed - Maroon 5

D


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Devil Take The Hindmost - Allan Holdsworth

T


----------



## Sweetie

Tonight's the Night - Rod Stewart

T


----------



## Adamantoise

The City is Hell - Subversion

L


----------



## pegz

Last Dance ~ Donna Summer

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Eaten Alive - Repulsion

E or V?


----------



## pegz

Escape (the pina colada song) ~ Rupert Holmes

E


----------



## Sweetie

Endless Love - Diana Ross & Lionel Richie

E


----------



## Punkin1024

Easier By Now - Jamie Richards 

W


----------



## pegz

Whip It ~ Devo

T


----------



## Punkin1024

This - Darius Rucker 


S


----------



## pegz

Say Goodnight ~ Bullet For My Valentine

T


----------



## Punkin1024

Turn On Your Radio - Reba 

O


----------



## Sweetie

One Fine Day - The Chiffons

Y


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Year of the Parrot - Primus

T


----------



## Sweetie

Total Elipse of the Heart - Bonnie Tyler

T


----------



## Adamantoise

The Lurking Fear - Repulsion

R


----------



## pegz

Right Round ~ Flo Rida

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Dream a Little Dream of Me - The Mamas and Papas

E or M???


----------



## pegz

Enter Sandman ~ Metallica

N

Hi Adamantoise


----------



## Adamantoise

pegz said:


> Enter Sandman ~ Metallica
> 
> N
> 
> Hi Adamantoise



No Tomorrow - Subliritum

W

Hey,how are you?


----------



## pegz

Walking on Broken Glass ~ Annie Lennox

S

(I'm fine.. glad to be home from work.. stressful days indeed)


----------



## Adamantoise

pegz said:


> Walking on Broken Glass ~ Annie Lennox
> 
> S
> 
> (I'm fine.. glad to be home from work.. stressful days indeed)



Strange Little Girl - The Stranglers 

L

Phew-I'll bet you're glad the work day is over with,huh...


----------



## pegz

Adamantoise said:


> Strange Little Girl - The Stranglers
> 
> L
> 
> Phew-I'll bet you're glad the work day is over with,huh...



Lay Down Sally ~ Eric Clapton

Y

Phew...is right... I'm glad to have this day over... Tuesday was just Monday part 2 for me! Are you takin it easy today?


----------



## Adamantoise

pegz said:


> Lay Down Sally ~ Eric Clapton
> 
> Y
> 
> Phew...is right... I'm glad to have this day over... Tuesday was just Monday part 2 for me! Are you takin it easy today?



You Must Be Evil - Chris Rea

L

Yes,just relaxing for a while.


----------



## Sweetie

Layla - Eric Clapton

A


----------



## autopaint-1

All I Need - Temptations




D


----------



## Sweetie

Disturbia - Rihanna

A


----------



## Al Diggy

All You Need is Love - The Beatles



E


----------



## Sweetie

Evergreen - Barbara Streisand

N


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Night Terror - Blotted Science

R


----------



## Punkin1024

Round That Bend - Great Divide 

D


----------



## Sweetie

Dancing Queen - Abba

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Nasty Rhythm - Creative Thieves

M


----------



## pegz

Magic Bus ~ The Who

S

Hiya Adamantoise... how you feeling today?


----------



## Chode McBlob

Sleeping In The Ground - Blind Faith

*D*


----------



## Adamantoise

pegz said:


> Magic Bus ~ The Who
> 
> S
> 
> Hiya Adamantoise... how you feeling today?



Spite - Godflesh

E or T?

I'm feeling rather good,thank you-I've had a nice birthday,had a good steak dinner and I've settled on the forums for the night.  How are you?


----------



## pegz

Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic ~ Police

C


Adamantoise ---Happy Birthday!!! I'm glad you've had a good day. I'm ehhh.. just got home from work.. unwinding here on the forum


----------



## Adamantoise

pegz said:


> Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic ~ Police
> 
> C
> 
> 
> Adamantoise ---Happy Birthday!!! I'm glad you've had a good day. I'm ehhh.. just got home from work.. unwinding here on the forum



Coal - Mudvayne

L


 Thanks! I think that the lounge is the best place to chill on this forum.


----------



## pegz

Leader Of The Band ~ Dan Fogelberg

D


 Me too. This thread in particular.... love seeing what everyone comes up with. I'm all over the place musically speaking... so it's fun!


----------



## Adamantoise

pegz said:


> Leader Of The Band ~ Dan Fogelberg
> 
> D
> 
> 
> Me too. This thread in particular.... love seeing what everyone comes up with. I'm all over the place musically speaking... so it's fun!



DrAGulA - Rob Zombie

A


----------



## pegz

Alice's Restaurant ~ Arlo Guthrie

T:batting:


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Tucker's Town-Hootie and The Blowfish(one of my favirote song and bands of all time!). :happy:


----------



## pegz

Hard To Handle ~ The Black Crowes

E.... oh no.. not the dreaded EEEEEEEEE


----------



## Adamantoise

Effigy 23 - American Head Charge

2,3 or Y...?


----------



## pegz

You Don't Know How It Feels ~ Tom Petty

S


----------



## Sweetie

S&M = Rihanna

M


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Mr.Jones-Counting Crows

S


----------



## Sweetie

Song Sung Blue = Neil Diamond

E


----------



## pegz

Everybody Wants To Rule The World ~ Tears for Fears

D


----------



## Timberwolf

Devil In Disguise - JJ Cale

e


----------



## pegz

Eyes Without A Face ~ Billy Idol

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Condensed Conditions - Disavowed

S


----------



## Sweetie

Summer Loving - Grease

G


----------



## pegz

Give A Little Bit ~ Supertramp

T


----------



## Adamantoise

The Switch - Cedar

H


----------



## pegz

Heard It In A Love Song ~ Marshall Tucker Band

G


----------



## Sweetie

Georgia on My Mind - Ray Charles

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Dead - Autopsy

D again


----------



## pegz

D-I-V-O-R-C-E ~ Tammy Wynette

C or E

OR

Tangled Up In You ~ Staind

U


----------



## Sweetie

Charlie Brown - The Coasters

N


----------



## pegz

New York State Of Mind ~ Billy Joel

D


----------



## Sweetie

Downtown - Petula Clark

N


----------



## pegz

Nobody Does It Better ~ Carly Simon

R


----------



## Sweetie

Roxanne - The Police


----------



## Adamantoise

Eat Lead - AT WAR

D


----------



## Sweetie

Devil in a Blue Dress - Mitch Ryder

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Sentenced to Thrash - Gama Bomb

H


----------



## Sweetie

Hell is for Children - Pat Benatar

N


----------



## Timberwolf

No Time To Cry - Sisters of Mercy

Y?


----------



## Sweetie

Yellow Submarine - Beatles

W or E (enough with the Es already... )


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot

Walk this Way- AeroSmith 

K, T, W =) &#9829;


----------



## Sweetie

Killing Me Softly - Roberta Flack

Y


----------



## Timberwolf

You Gotta Say Yes To Another Excess - Yello

S


----------



## pegz

Salty Dog ~ Flatt and Scruggs

G


----------



## Adamantoise

gENETIX - Andy C and Shimon

X


----------



## Sweetie

Xanadu - Olivia Newton John

U


----------



## Adamantoise

Understanding - Xscape

G


----------



## ktdidnt

Godlovesugly- Atmosphere

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

Your Dark Self - Moker

F


----------



## ktdidnt

Four Kicks- Kings of Leon

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Sick and Twisted - GWAR

D


----------



## ktdidnt

Dustbowl Dance- Mumford & Sons

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Electrical Storm - U2

M


----------



## pegz

Manic Monday ~ Bangles

Y


----------



## ktdidnt

You Oughta Know- Alanis Morrisette

W


----------



## pegz

Walk Like An Egyptian ~ Bangles

N

(WTF is it with me and the Bangles today?)


----------



## Adamantoise

pegz said:


> Walk Like An Egyptian ~ Bangles
> 
> N
> 
> (WTF is it with me and the Bangles today?)



No Room in Hell - Easy Rider

L

I have...no idea.


----------



## pegz

Let Her Cry ~ Hootie and the Blowfish

Y


Hi Tom!


----------



## Adamantoise

pegz said:


> Let Her Cry ~ Hootie and the Blowfish
> 
> Y
> 
> 
> Hi Tom!



Yah Mo Be There - James Ingram and Michael McDonald

E or R?

Good day!


----------



## pegz

Everybody Hurts ~ REM

S

TGIF....


----------



## Adamantoise

pegz said:


> Everybody Hurts ~ REM
> 
> S
> 
> TGIF....



Save Yourself - Seven7

F

:bow:


----------



## pegz

Fuck You ~ Cee Lo Green

(Forget You... is the radio version.... but I like the original best)

U


----------



## Sweetie

Under My Thumb - Rolling Stones

B


----------



## Adamantoise

Ubiquitous Deterrent - Xisforeyes

T


----------



## Sweetie

Tell Me Something Good - Rufus & Chaka Kahn

D


----------



## CitizenSnips

Dead Leaves on the Dirty Ground - The White Stripes

D


----------



## Sweetie

Don't You - Simple Minds

U


----------



## Timberwolf

Unchain My Heart - Joe Cocker

T


----------



## pegz

Time Passages ~ Al Stewart

S


----------



## Sweetie

Silly Love Songs - Paul McCartney

S


----------



## Timberwolf

Sunny Mystery - a-ha

Y is it so?


----------



## pegz

Y.M.C.A ~ Village People

A


----------



## Sweetie

America - Ward, Bates

A


----------



## Adamantoise

Asteroid - Vektor

D


----------



## pegz

Don't You Wanna Stay ~ Jason Aldean and Kelly Clarkson

Y


----------



## Sweetie

You Don't Own Me - Leslie Gore

E


----------



## pegz

Evergreen ~ Barbara Streisand

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Neva Get Enuf - 3LW (THANX GOOGLE)

F


----------



## pegz

For Your Love ~ The Yardbirds

E.........eeeeeekkkk


----------



## Sweetie

pegz said:


> For Your Love ~ The Yardbirds
> 
> E.........eeeeeekkkk



LOL 

Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic - The Police

C


----------



## Adamantoise

Cilonen - AFX

N


----------



## pegz

Chasing Cars ~ Snow Patrol

S

Dang it Tom.. you beat me 

N.. hmmm let's see

Night Fever ~ Bee Gees

R


----------



## Sweetie

Ready for Love - India.Arie

R or E?


----------



## Adamantoise

pegz said:


> Chasing Cars ~ Snow Patrol
> 
> S
> 
> Dang it Tom.. you beat me
> 
> N.. hmmm let's see
> 
> Night Fever ~ Bee Gees
> 
> R



Sorry!  



Sweetie said:


> Ready for Love - India.Arie
> 
> R or E?



Extasis Nauseabundo - Machetazo

O


----------



## pegz

On The Mend ~ Foo Fighters

D


It's ok Tom...


----------



## Sweetie

Time in a Bottle - Jim Croce

T or E


----------



## pegz

Every Time You Go Away ~ Paul Young

Y

Tom and Sweetie... I wish you could come over to my house and hang out. Something tells me we'd have a blast  Just sayin....


----------



## Sweetie

Yesterday - Beatles

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

pegz said:


> Every Time You Go Away ~ Paul Young
> 
> Y
> 
> Tom and Sweetie... I wish you could come over to my house and hang out. Something tells me we'd have a blast  Just sayin....



Thanks! I'd most certainly like that. 



Sweetie said:


> Yesterday - Beatles
> 
> Y



Your Sister - Sean Kingston

R


----------



## pegz

Renegade ~ Styx

E


----------



## Sweetie

pegz said:


> Every Time You Go Away ~ Paul Young
> 
> Y
> 
> Tom and Sweetie... I wish you could come over to my house and hang out. Something tells me we'd have a blast  Just sayin....




I missed this before...I agree.


----------



## Sweetie

Everybody Wants To Rule The World - Tears for Fears

D


----------



## pegz

Devil Went Down To Georgia ~ Charlie Daniels Band

A


----------



## Adamantoise

Always About To Die - Autopsy

E or I?


----------



## pegz

I Feel For You ~ Chaka Kahn

U


----------



## Adamantoise

Under Attack - Abba

K


----------



## pegz

Kiss Me ~ Sixpence None The Richer

S or E

Greetings Tom!


----------



## Adamantoise

pegz said:


> Kiss Me ~ Sixpence None The Richer
> 
> S or E
> 
> Greetings Tom!



Saddam-a-Go-Go - GWAR

O

Ah,good evening! ^_^


----------



## pegz

Over My Head ~ The Fray

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Death - Mortem

H


----------



## pegz

Heaven Is A Place On Earth ~ Belinda Carlisle

H


----------



## Adamantoise

Hung - Napalm Death

G


----------



## pegz

Guitar Man ~ Bread

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Nightshade - Tyronne S

E or D?


----------



## Sweetie

Do You Want to Dance - Bette Midler

D or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Depraved - Repulsion 

D again-sorry 'bout that.


----------



## pegz

Don't Fear the Reaper ~ Blue Oyster Cult

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Rebirth - Repulsion

H


----------



## spiritangel

Help me Rhonda the beach boys (darn it keep missing D lol)


A


----------



## Adamantoise

spiritangel said:


> Help me Rhonda the beach boys (darn it keep missing D lol)
> 
> 
> A



Armies of the Dead - Repulsion

D (Now,Amanda-Now's your chance!)


----------



## Sweetie

Don't Let the Sun Go Down on Me - Elton John

T or E


----------



## Timberwolf

Temple Of Love - Sisters of Mercy

E or V


----------



## spiritangel

Every Morning Smash Mouth


G

(darn missed it again too slow)


----------



## Sweetie

Everything's Gonna Be Alright (Three Little Birds) - Bob Marley

G or T


----------



## Timberwolf

Take On Me - a-ha

E or D


----------



## Sweetie

Everybody Plays the Fool - Main Ingredient

Y or L


----------



## Timberwolf

Lookin' Out My Back Door - CCR

R


----------



## LordQuas

Black Star feat. Common - Respiration

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Necromancer - Sepultura

R


----------



## pegz

Rolling In The Deep ~ Adele

P


----------



## Adamantoise

Passenger on the Menu - G.B.H. (This song rules.)

U


----------



## pegz

under the milky way ~ the church

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

You're a Mean One, Mr. Grinch - Thurl Ravenscroft

H


----------



## Sweetie

Heaven Must Be Missing An Angel - Tavares

N or L


----------



## Adamantoise

Limb by Limb - Cutty Ranks

B


----------



## Sweetie

Black Betty - Ram Jam

Y


----------



## pegz

You Look Good In My Shirt ~ Keith Urban

T


----------



## Sweetie

Time Passages - Al Passages

E or S


----------



## Adamantoise

Spill My Blood - Autopsy

D


----------



## Sweetie

Dreamweaver - Gary Wright

D or R


----------



## Adamantoise

Reflections - Vincent

S


----------



## Sweetie

Sweet Dreams - Eurythmics

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Slaughter of the Innocent - Repuslion

T


----------



## Punkin1024

Texas Moon - Stoney LaRue

N


----------



## Adamantoise

No Time To Lose - Accept

E or S?


----------



## Nas80

Something in the water - Brooke Fraiser

Next: "R"


----------



## pegz

Ramblin' Man ~ The Allman Brothers Band

N


----------



## Sweetie

Nowhere Man - Beatles 

N


----------



## pegz

No Sugar Tonight ~ The Guess Who

T


----------



## Sweetie

Too Much, Too Little, Too Late - J. Mathis

O or E


----------



## pegz

Only The Lonely ~ Roy Orbison

Y


----------



## Wholelottarosie78

pegz said:


> Only The Lonely ~ Roy Orbison
> 
> Y



Yakety Yak-The Coasters (great oldie)

K


----------



## Sweetie

King Tut - Steve Martin

K or T


----------



## Adamantoise

Too Young to Fall in Love - Mötley Crüe 

E or V?


----------



## Sweetie

Exploration of Space - Cosmic Gate

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Everybody Up - Saxon

P


----------



## Sweetie

Purple People Eater - Sheb Wooley

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Red Sand - Matizz

D


----------



## Punkin1024

Damn The Rain - Randy Rogers Band

N


----------



## Sweetie

Never Alone - Lady Antebellum

E


----------



## pegz

Everybody Wants Some ~ Van Halen

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Energy Flow - Ryuichi Sakamoto

W


----------



## pegz

Waiting For A Girl Like You ~ Foreigner

U


----------



## Adamantoise

Unleash - Abrasive

H


----------



## pegz

Heartbreak Hotel ~ Elvis

L


(thank you.. thank you... thank you very much)


----------



## Adamantoise

Lust in Space - GWAR

C or E?


----------



## pegz

Careless Whisper ~ Wham

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Ruff in the jungle bizness - The Prodigy

S


----------



## pegz

Stay ~ Sugarland

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra - Benjamin Britten

A


----------



## pegz

Adia ~ Sarah McLachlan

A


----------



## Adamantoise

Addicted to That Rush - Mr.Big

H


----------



## spiritangel

Heaven is a place on earth - belinda carlisle

H


----------



## miafantastic

He Doesn't Know Why - Fleet Foxes 

Y


----------



## Fattitude1

Yesterday, When I Was Young~ Roy Clark

G


----------



## Adamantoise

Galaxies and Eons Decline - Abigor

E or N?


----------



## pegz

Everybody's Free (to wear sunscreen) ~ Buz Luhrmann

E or S


----------



## miafantastic

Scenes From an Italian Restaurant - Billy Joel

T


----------



## pegz

Tea For Two ~ Doris Day

O


----------



## Adamantoise

Overcome - E or M?


----------



## pegz

Make It With You ~ Bread

U


----------



## Sweetie

Undercover Angel - Alan O'Day

L


----------



## pegz

Lay Down Sally ~ Eric Clapton

Y


----------



## Sweetie

You Don't Mess Around With Jim - Jim Croce

M


----------



## pegz

Momma Told Me Not To Come ~ Three Dog Night

M or E


----------



## Sweetie

Mellow Yellow - Donovan

W


----------



## Adamantoise

Whine and Grine - Prince Buster

E or N?


----------



## Sweetie

New York State of Mind - Billy Joel

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Demon's Theme - LTJ Bukem

E or M?


----------



## pegz

Man! I Feel Like A Woman ~ Shania Twain

N


----------



## adelicateflwr

New Amsterdam - Travis :smitten:

M


----------



## Fattitude1

Moonlight Serenade~ Glenn Miller band

D/E


----------



## pegz

Dream On ~ Aerosmith

N


----------



## Fattitude1

Norwegian Wood~ Beatles

D


----------



## pegz

Don't Let The Sun Go Down On Me ~ Elton John

M or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Monster Mash - Misfits

H


----------



## pegz

Hate You ~ Blue October

U


----------



## Adamantoise

Unfair - Pavement

R


----------



## pegz

Rock My World (Little Country Girl) ~ Brooks and Dunn

D or L


----------



## Sweetie

Love the Way You Lie - Eminem ft. Rhianna 

E


----------



## pegz

Eye Of The Tiger ~ Survivor

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Rollidge - DJ SS

E or G?


----------



## Sweetie

Get Ready - Temptations

G or Y


----------



## pegz

Gimme One Reason ~ Tracy Chapman

N


----------



## Sweetie

Never Gonna Leave This Bed - Maroon 5

N or D


----------



## Adamantoise

Daffodils - Twisted Individual

S


----------



## Sweetie

Sweet Emotion - Aerosmith

S or N


----------



## Adamantoise

New York's Not My Home - Jim Croce

E or M?


----------



## Sweetie

Miss You - Rolling Stones

M or U


----------



## willowmoon

Material Girl - Madonna

L


----------



## pegz

LA Woman ~ The Doors

N


----------



## willowmoon

Notorious - Duran Duran

S


----------



## Sweetie

Since You Been Gone - Kelly Clarkson

S or E


----------



## pegz

Stay ~ Jackson Browne

Y

(something makes me think I used this one recently...but oh well)

(Like the new pic Linda..)


----------



## Sweetie

pegz said:


> Stay ~ Jackson Browne
> 
> Y
> 
> (something makes me think I used this one recently...but oh well)
> 
> (Like the new pic Linda..)



Thank you. 

You Send Me - Otis Redding

Y or E


----------



## Blackhawk2293

Sweetie said:


> Thank you.
> 
> You Send Me - Otis Redding
> 
> Y or E



Everybody Hurts - R.E.M.

S


----------



## Sweetie

Someday Someway - Marshall Crenshaw

S or Y


----------



## Blackhawk2293

Sweetie said:


> Someday Someway - Marshall Crenshaw
> 
> S or Y



Save The Best For Last - Vanessa Williams

T


----------



## Sweetie

Take It To The Limit - Eagles

T


----------



## Blackhawk2293

Tribal Dance - 2 Unlimited

E


----------



## Sweetie

Everytime You Go Away - Hall & Oates

E or Y


----------



## willowmoon

You've Lost That Lovin' Feelin' - Hall & Oates (cover version)

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Now It's Over - J Majik & Wickaman Feat Kathy Brown

R


----------



## Sweetie

Remedy - Jason Mraz

R or Y


----------



## Adamantoise

Sweetie said:


> Remedy - Jason Mraz
> 
> R or Y



You're All I Need - Motley Crüe

D

Good day! :happy:


----------



## Sweetie

Adamantoise said:


> You're All I Need - Motley Crüe
> 
> D
> 
> Good day! :happy:



Hello! 

Dancing Fool - Frank Zappa

D or L


----------



## Adamantoise

Lunatic Response Unit - Twisted Individual

T


----------



## pegz

Time After Time ~ Cyndi Lauper

M or E


----------



## Sweetie

Every Time You Go Away - Paul Young


E or Y


----------



## Adamantoise

Yesterday's Papers - The Rolling Stones

S


----------



## willowmoon

Some Like It Hot - The Power Station

T


----------



## miafantastic

Thriller - Michael Jackson

R


----------



## pegz

Right Round ~ Flo Rida

D


----------



## willowmoon

Don't Dream It's Over - Crowded House

R


----------



## rellis10

Romeo And Juliet - Dire Straits

T


----------



## miafantastic

The Only Living Boy in New York - Simon and Garfunkel

K


----------



## Blackhawk2293

Kiss - Prince

S


----------



## miafantastic

Sunny Afternoon - The Kinks

N


----------



## Blackhawk2293

New Sensation - INXS

N


----------



## Wholelottarosie78

Never Been to Spain by Three Dog Night ( or Elvis whoever you prefer) 

N


----------



## miafantastic

Night Moves - Bob Seger

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Save Our Souls - Mötley Crüe 

S


----------



## Sweetie

Slipping Away - Rolling Stones

S or Y


----------



## willowmoon

SexyBack - Justin Timberlake

K


----------



## spiritangel

Kryptonite - 3 Doors Down


T or E


----------



## cinnamongirlky

Everything-- Lifehouse


F or R


----------



## pegz

cinnamongirlky said:


> Everything-- Lifehouse
> 
> 
> F or R



Or how about the last letter in the song title...

G

Get Down On It ~ Kool and the Gang

T


----------



## cinnamongirlky

Take It To The Limit -- The Eagles

P


----------



## miafantastic

Hrm. Let's go with T, yes?

The Boys Are Back in Town - Thin Lizzy

N


----------



## Adamantoise

No Time This Time - The Police

E or M?


----------



## miafantastic

Maps - Yeah, Yeah, Yeahs

S


----------



## Sweetie

Seven Years - Norah Jones

S


----------



## miafantastic

Superstar - The Carpenters

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Rip the Flesh - Visceral Bleeding

H


----------



## miafantastic

Here Comes Your Man - Pixies

N


----------



## Adamantoise

New Life - X

E or F?


----------



## Sweetie

Free Bird - Lynard Skynard

F or D


----------



## Adamantoise

Disciples of Discipline - Morbid Saint

E or N?


----------



## miafantastic

Everlong - Foo Fighters

G


----------



## Sweetie

Good Vibrations - The Beach Boys

G or S


----------



## pegz

Good As Gone ~ Little Big Town


----------



## miafantastic

England - The National 

D


----------



## Blackhawk2293

Do What You Do - Jermaine Jackson

O


----------



## pegz

On and On ~ Stephen Bishop

N


----------



## cinnamongirlky

Na na na na, hey hey, goodbye ;-)


----------



## nite_mare

Evil Ways - Zakk Wylde


----------



## miafantastic

Say It Ain't So - Weezer

O


----------



## Adamantoise

Ocean Driver - Omni Trio

R


----------



## cinnamongirlky

Raise Your Hands ~ Bon Jovi

I


----------



## Adamantoise

Self Disembowelment - Devourment

T


----------



## Sweetie

Adamantoise said:


> Self Disembowelment - Devourment
> 
> T



OUCH!!!!

Touch Me in the Morning - Diana Ross

T or G


----------



## bigguy123

Sweetie said:


> OUCH!!!!
> 
> Touch Me in the Morning - Diana Ross
> 
> T or G



yummy i will


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Sweetie said:


> OUCH!!!!
> 
> Touch Me in the Morning - Diana Ross
> 
> T or G



Time After Time-Cyndi Lauper


E


----------



## willowmoon

Everybody Wants To Rule The World - Tears For Fears

D


----------



## DJBEATBOX2k3

don't stop till you get enough -michael jackson


H


----------



## PhillyAnj

Holla Back Girl - Gwen Stefani

~L~


----------



## willowmoon

Love Is A Battlefield - Pat Benatar

D


----------



## DJBEATBOX2k3

don't stop believing -journey

J


----------



## miafantastic

DJBEATBOX2k3 said:


> don't stop believing -journey
> 
> J



Aww. Seein' the latest Steve Perry-less line-up in September. Sis is flying down from Jerz and we're embarking upon an EPIC. JOURNEY. WEEKEND. Ha! Anyways, the last letter in the title is G, sometimes N, so I'm gonna go with ...

Gloria - Laura Branigan

A


----------



## DJBEATBOX2k3

american boy -estelle

Y


----------



## miafantastic

Your Love - The Outfield
Hrm. I'm on an '80s kick.

E or V


----------



## DJBEATBOX2k3

early in the morning -the gap band


----------



## pegz

Good Vibrations ~ Beach Boys 

S


----------



## Blackhawk2293

She's Got That Vibe - R Kelly

E


----------



## DJBEATBOX2k3

even the nights are better -air supply

R


----------



## PhillyAnj

Ring My Bell - Anita Ward 


~ L ~


----------



## miafantastic

Lights - Journey

S


----------



## DeniseW

Stand Back Stevie Nicks

K


----------



## miafantastic

Kim & Jessie - M83

E or I


----------



## DJBEATBOX2k3

I'm on a boat -The lonely island feat. t-pain

T


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Tender Love-The Force MD's

E


----------



## Blackhawk2293

Edge of Seventeen - Stevie Nicks

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Never Miss a Beat - Kaiser Chiefs

T


----------



## miafantastic

Time Honoured Tradition - Kaiser Chiefs ;-)

N


----------



## Adamantoise

No Mental Effort - Napalm Death

T


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Take The Veil Cerpin Taxt - The Mars Volta 

T again... sorry.


----------



## Aust99

Too many dicks on the dancefloor

Flight of the Conchords


R


----------



## DJBEATBOX2k3

roses -outkast

S


----------



## Blackhawk2293

Straight Outta Compton - N.W.A

N


----------



## autopaint-1

No Pity (In The Naked City) Jackie Wilson


Y


----------



## Adamantoise

Years Ago - Alice Cooper

O


----------



## pegz

On The Dark Side ~ John Cafferty and the Beaver Brown Band

E


----------



## rellis10

E-Bow the Letter - REM

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Risin' High - Future Dub Quartet

H


----------



## rellis10

Hungry Heart - Bruce Springsteen

T


----------



## pegz

Time In A Bottle ~ Jim Croce

E.. dang it


----------



## rellis10

Everybody's Changing - Keane

G


----------



## Adamantoise

Gut Schlecht - 100000 Tonnen Kruppstahl

T


----------



## rellis10

These Days - Foo Fighters

S


----------



## pegz

Safety Dance ~ Men Without Hats

E...grrrr


----------



## rellis10

Elevation - U2

N


----------



## pegz

Nowhere Fast ~ Josh Turner

T


----------



## Adamantoise

Techtrack - Jigsaw

K


----------



## mulrooney13

Kristy, Are You Doing Okay? - The Offspring

Y or ?


----------



## Adamantoise

mulrooney13 said:


> Kristy, Are You Doing Okay? - The Offspring
> 
> Y or ?



You're My Everything - The Temptations

G

I hate ?'s...>,<


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Girl With One Eye - Florence + the Machine

Y or E


----------



## miafantastic

You Shook Me All Night Long - AC/DC

G


----------



## DJBEATBOX2k3

get down on it -the gap band

T


----------



## HeavyDuty24

These Dreams-Heart

S


----------



## Blackhawk2293

Stomp - The Brothers Johnson

P


----------



## pegz

Peg ~ Steely Dan

G


----------



## Blackhawk2293

Girlfriend - Pebbles

D


----------



## miafantastic

Die On a Rope - Distillers

E or P


----------



## Blackhawk2293

Power and the Passion - Midnight Oil

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Neanderthals Were Master Butchers - Neoandertals

S


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Strawberry Letter 23-Brother's Johnson 

R or a song that starts with the letter 3.LOL


----------



## DJBEATBOX2k3

36 degrees -placebo <- hahaha sucka!

S


----------



## Adamantoise

DJBEATBOX2k3 said:


> 36 degrees -placebo <- hahaha sucka!
> 
> S





Stem - DJ Shadow

M


----------



## pegz

Mars Needs Women ~ Rob Zombie

N


----------



## HeavyDuty24

DJBEATBOX2k3 said:


> 36 degrees -placebo <- hahaha sucka!
> 
> S




hahaha LMAO YOU REALLY DID IT! XD i couldn't think if any song with the letter 3.omg repped! lol


----------



## HeavyDuty24

pegz said:


> Mars Needs Women ~ Rob Zombie
> 
> N




Name-The Goo Goo Dolls

E


----------



## big_lad27

Eyebrows Down - Ludacris

N


----------



## DJBEATBOX2k3

never too much -luther vandross

H


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Hold My Hand-Hootie & The Blowfish

D


----------



## spiritangel

HeavyDuty24 said:


> Hold My Hand-Hootie & The Blowfish
> 
> D



woot at long last


DANGEROUS - Faker ( I love love love this track)


S


----------



## DJBEATBOX2k3

she will be loved -maroon 5

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Damn - DJ Zinc

N


----------



## pegz

Nothing From Nothing ~ Billy Preston

G


----------



## Adamantoise

Grimey - Dillinja

Y...oops...


----------



## pegz

You and Tequila ~ Kenny Chesney

A


----------



## Adamantoise

Art/Choke - Vessels

E or K?


----------



## DJBEATBOX2k3

kiss kiss -chris brown feat. t-pain


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Song 2-Blur

G or a song that starts with the number 2.


----------



## Jess87

2-4-6-8 Motorway - Tom Robinson Band

Y


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Your Song-Elton John

G


----------



## Blackhawk2293

Gangsta Gangsta - N.W.A

A


----------



## Adamantoise

All the Things - Dillinja

S


----------



## pegz

A Pirate Looks At Forty ~ Jimmy Buffett

Y

Oops... dang it...

S =

Scottie Doesn't Know ~ Lustra

W


----------



## Adamantoise

When Your Words Are Obsolete - Rev 16:8

E or T?


----------



## pegz

The Sex Is Good ~ Saving Abel

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Dead Christmas - Monster Magnet

S


----------



## pegz

Saturday In The Park ~ Chicago

K


----------



## Adamantoise

KZ Necromancer - GWAR

R


----------



## DJBEATBOX2k3

run it -chris brown

T


----------



## DJBEATBOX2k3

HeavyDuty24 said:


> Song 2-Blur
> 
> G or a song that starts with the number 2.




2 step -dj unk

hahaha cant stump me with the numbers


----------



## HeavyDuty24

DJBEATBOX2k3 said:


> 2 step -dj unk
> 
> hahaha cant stump me with the numbers




damn man i sure can't shit! XD LOL.there's not that many songs that start with numbers you know.LOL XD


hmmm since you mentioned run it and 2 step guess i will give 2 options then.LOL

Take A Picture-Filter

OR

Push It To The Limit-Paul Engemann

a song that ends with the letter E or T.lol


----------



## DJBEATBOX2k3

teenage dream -katy perry

M


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Move Along-The All-American Rejects

G


----------



## DJBEATBOX2k3

glamorous -fergie


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Simple Man-Shinedown

N


----------



## Blackhawk2293

New Jack Hustler - Ice T

R


----------



## rellis10

Rosalita - Bruce Springsteen

A


----------



## Blackhawk2293

Anything - S.W.V.

G


----------



## Jess87

Girlfriend - Matthew Sweet

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Donkey Rhubarb - Aphex Twin

B


----------



## pegz

Bawitdaba ~ Kid rock

A


----------



## Adamantoise

Armies of the Dead - Repulsion

D


----------



## Jess87

Dancing The Night Away - The Motors

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

You Can Get It If You Really Want - Jimmy Cliff

T


----------



## Jess87

Two Tub Man - The Dictators

N


----------



## Adamantoise

New Disease - Spineshank

E or S,my dears? :happy:


----------



## Jess87

Elenore - The Turtles

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Eaten Alive - Repulsion

E or V ???


----------



## Jess87

Ever Since The World Began - The Yardbirds

N... I did try to keep it at an E, but it wasn't to be.


----------



## rellis10

Next Big Thing - Amy MacDonald

G


----------



## pegz

Gimme All Your Lovin' ~ ZZ Top

N


----------



## Blackhawk2293

New York New York - Frank Sinatra

K


----------



## Al Diggy

Keep It Comin' Love - KC and the Sunshine Band

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Exchanging Perversities - Lust of Decay

S


----------



## Al Diggy

Slam - Onyx


M


----------



## Adamantoise

Midtown Method - DJ Trace

D


----------



## Al Diggy

Dwyck - Gangstarr

K


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Keep Ya Head Up-2pac

P


----------



## Adamantoise

Persecutor - Risen Prophecy

R


----------



## jen68

Run to The Hills - Iron Maiden

S


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Say You,Say Me-Lionel Richie

E


----------



## jen68

Everything Dies... Type O Negative

S


----------



## Blackhawk2293

Staying Alive - Bee Gees

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Evil Voices - Gama Bomb

S


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Sons of Belial - The Faceless

L


----------



## Blackhawk2293

Lonely Heart - Boyz II Men

T


----------



## Proner

The Wrong Door - King Pleasure and The Biscuit Boys

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Repulsion - Repulsion

N


----------



## Mishty

Night Train -Amos Lee

N


----------



## pegz

Night Fever ~ Bee Gees

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Rock this Church - Coven

H


----------



## pegz

Heartbreaker ~ Pat Benatar

R

Hi Tom....


----------



## Adamantoise

pegz said:


> Heartbreaker ~ Pat Benatar
> 
> R
> 
> Hi Tom....



Regurgitation of Giblets - Carcass

S

Hi! :happy:


----------



## pegz

Scream With Me ~ Mudvayne

E...........or M...or even H


----------



## Adamantoise

Michael Caine - Madness

E or N?


----------



## pegz

New Monday ~ Twisted Roots

Y

Take that Tom-inator


----------



## Adamantoise

Young Love - Johnny Maestro (Had to search this one).

E or V?




*wipes brow*


----------



## Al Diggy

Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic - The Police

C


----------



## Adamantoise

Celebrity Media Whore - Elctrikchair

E or R?


----------



## TwilightStarr

Razor Blade Smile - Straight Line Stitch

W


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Watercolored - Counter-World Experience 

D


----------



## Mishty

Denouncing November Blue (Uneasy Writer) - The Avett Brothers


----------



## rellis10

I don't know whether to go for E or the R in the brackets....I'll say R and go...

Rewind - Paolo Nutini

D


----------



## Adamantoise

DDevil - System of a Down

L


----------



## pegz

Let's Go ~ The Cars

O


----------



## Adamantoise

Owner of a Lonely Heart - Yes

T


----------



## pegz

Take The Long Way Home ~ Supertramp

Y or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Expendable Youth - Slayer

H


----------



## jen68

Have A Cigar -- Pink Floyd

R


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Redefine - Incubus

E


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Every Heartbeat - Amy Grant

T


----------



## Mishty

Take a Chance on Me - ABBA 

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Excommunicamus - Amen

S


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Sometimes You Can't Make It On Your Own-U2

N


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Not Again - Staind (New single!!!)

N


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Luv2BNaughty said:


> Not Again - Staind (New single!!!)
> 
> N




yes i love Staind!

Next Year-Foo Fighters

R


----------



## pegz

Rich Woman ~ Robert Plant and Allison Krauss

N


----------



## Adamantoise

No River to Take Me Home - Neurosis

E or M?


----------



## pegz

My Humps ~ Black Eyed Peas

S

(my lovely lady lumps)..lol


----------



## Adamantoise

Suden Joiku (Yoik of the Wolf) - Korpiklaani

F


----------



## rg770Ibanez

(The) Focus Hour - Bulb

R


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Runaway Train-Soul Asylum

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Nightmare in A-Minor - Gravediggaz

R


----------



## miafantastic

Red Light Love - Those Darlins

E or V


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Everything You Want-Vertical Horizon

T


----------



## rg770Ibanez

There's No Money In Jazz - Mattias IA Eklundh 

Zzzzzzz


----------



## Adamantoise

Zing! Went the Strings of my Heart - Darts

T


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Time Of Your Life-Greenday

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Exsanguination - A.F.I.

N


----------



## pegz

Nutbush City Limits ~ Ike and Tina Turner

S


----------



## Fattitude1

Superman~ Donna Fargo

N


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

No One Like You ~ _Scorpions_

U


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Under The Bridge-Red Hot Chilli Peppers

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Evil Seed - Pentagram

D


----------



## jen68

Dream Evil ~ Dio


----------



## Adamantoise

Lock Up Your Children - Morbid Saint

N


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Never Said-Liz Phair

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Dubwise - The Accidental Heroes

E or S?


----------



## HeavyDuty24

She's Hearing Voices-Bloc Party

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Salute the King - DJ Dextrous and Rude Boy Keith

G


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Get Gone-Ideal

E


----------



## jen68

Exciter ~ Judast Priest

R


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Runnin' From An Angel-Hootie & The Blowfish

L


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Little Lies ~ _Fleetwood Mac_

S


----------



## Nas80

Stockholm Syndrome - Blink 182

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Encore Une Fois! - Sash!

S


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Share My Life-KEM

E


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Everywhere ~ _Fleetwood Mac_

E


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Echo-Vertical Horizon

O


----------



## Adamantoise

Omgyjya Switch 7 - Aphex Twin

7 or H....


----------



## HeavyDuty24

7 Nation Army-The White Stripes

Y


----------



## Aust99

You've got the love - Florence and the machine


V or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Valley of the Fallen Star - Nobuo Uematsu

R


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Real World-Matchbox Twenty

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Dirty Epic - Underworld

C


----------



## jen68

Cinnamon Girl ~ Type O Negative

L


----------



## Shan34

Landslide--Fleetwood Mac

G


----------



## Adamantoise

Guantanamara - Joseíto Fernández (I had to search for this)

A


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Abracadabra - Ohm

R or A


----------



## Adamantoise

Atlantis - The Shadows

S


----------



## Shan34

Feist - Sea Lion Woman

L


----------



## pegz

Love Hurts ~ Nazareth

S


----------



## Sweetie

Sea of Love - Honey Drippers

S or E


----------



## pegz

Evil Woman ~ ELO (Electric Light Orchestra)

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Nocturnal Cauldrons Aflame Amidst The Northern Hellwitch's Perpetual Blasphemy - Impaled Northern Moonforest

Y


----------



## pegz

You're the one that I want ~ John Travolta & Olivia Newton John (Grease)

T


----------



## Adamantoise

Tetrastructural Minds - Vektor

S


----------



## Shan34

Suicidal Dream--Silverchair

W

(I swear I'm not in a dark space lol)


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Waiting On The World To Change-John Mayer

E


----------



## CarlaSixx

Enough Crying - Mary J Blige

G


----------



## HeavyDuty24

G.H.E.T.T.O.U.T.-Changing Faces

T


----------



## CarlaSixx

These Hard Times - Matchbox Twenty

S


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Sailing-Christopher Cross

G


----------



## pegz

Girls, Girls, Girls ~ Motley Crue

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Some Assembly Required - Mudvayne

D


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Dyed In The Wool - Circa Survive 

L


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Landslide-Fleetwood Mac

E


----------



## rg770Ibanez

(The) Earth Will Shake - Thrice

E or K


----------



## Jess87

European Son - The Velvet Underground

N


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Never My Love-The Association

E


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Eating A Book - He Is Legend 

K


----------



## pegz

Kiss Me ~ Sixpence None The Richer

E


----------



## Shan34

Evil Woman--Electric Light Orchestra 

C


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Cyborg Activation - Amogh Symphony 

N


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Nasty Girl ~ _Vanity 6_

L


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Luno - Bloc Party

O


----------



## Adamantoise

Out of the Grave - Coven

E or V?


----------



## pegz

Video Killed The Radio Star ~ Buggles

O, D, E or R


----------



## Shan34

Darling Nikki--Prince 

P


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Processio*n* - Queen

N


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Nice To Know You-Incubus

U


----------



## pegz

Under Pressure ~ Queen

E


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Everybody ~ _Backstreet Boys_

Y


----------



## Shan34

You're No Good--Linda Ronstadt 

B


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Blue Light-Bloc Party

T


----------



## littlefairywren

The Way You Love Me - Ron Hall & The Muthafunkaz Ft. Mark Evans

M or E


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Magic Carpet Ride-Steppenwolf

E


----------



## littlefairywren

Enchantment - Corrinne Bailey Rae

T


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Take On Me-A-Ha

E or M


----------



## Adamantoise

My Name is Death - Mortem

H!


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

How Can We Be Lovers ~ Michael Bolton

S


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Summer In The City-Lovin' Spoonful

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

You've Got To Help Yourself (Preview) - Yellow Magic Orchestra

W


----------



## LeoGibson

Fuck Tha Police--NWA

C or E


----------



## Blackhawk2293

(Keeping in the NWA spirit)

Eazier Said Than Dun - Eazy E

N


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Next In Line - Dead Letter Circus 

E or N


----------



## ManBeef

Numb - Portishead

B


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Born this Way ~ Lady Gaga

Y


----------



## Shan34

Your time is gonna come--Led Zeppelin

S


----------



## autopaint-1

El Watusi - Ray Barretto



I


----------



## Robbie_Rob

I want your sex - George Michael

X


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Xxxo-m.i.a.

O

Lol.


----------



## Shan34

One Step Closer--Linkin Park

M


----------



## ManBeef

Last letter being r... I'ma say

Rats - Rasputina

S


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Sisters of the Moon ~ Fleetwood Mac

N


----------



## big_lad27

Now or Never - Papoose

R


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Run's House-RUN D.M.C.

E


----------



## Shan34

Everywhere--Fleetwood Mac

C


----------



## LeoGibson

Evenflow - Pearl Jam

W


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Wake Up-Three Days Grace

P


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Purple Rain ~ Prince

N


----------



## HeavyDuty24

*Goofy*Girl* said:


> Purple Rain ~ Prince
> 
> N




LOVE that song,one of my favirote tunes of all time.great movie too i love Prince!

Never Gonna Give You Up-Rick Astley

LOL.

P


----------



## Adamantoise

Pay for the Privilege of Breathing - Napalm Death

G


----------



## LeoGibson

Gimme Three Steps - Lynyrd Skynyrd

S


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Safety Dance-Men Without Hats

E


----------



## Shan34

Ebony Eyes--Bob Welch

U


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Santeria-Sublime

A


----------



## LeoGibson

All Along the Watchtower - Bob Dylan
R


----------



## Paddyjoe

Rock on -David Essex


N


----------



## LeoGibson

No Woman No Cry - Bob Marley and the Wailers

Y


----------



## biggirlsrock

You're No Good - Van Halen

D


----------



## LeoGibson

Don't Go Away Mad (Just Go Away) - Motley Crue


could be either D or Y I guess,depending on wether the parentheses count or not.


----------



## duraznos

You and I - Stevie Wonder

I


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

HeavyDuty24 said:


> LOVE that song,one of my favirote tunes of all time.great movie too i love Prince!



Me too. That's what started my HUGE crush on Prince way back. 




If I Were A Boy ~ Beyonce

Y


----------



## LeoGibson

You Don't Bring Me Flowers -- Barbra Streisand and Neil Diamond

S


----------



## HeavyDuty24

LeoGibson said:


> All Along the Watchtower - Bob Dylan
> R



just wanted to say good song,i love Bob Dylan.



*Goofy*Girl* said:


> Me too. That's what started my HUGE crush on Prince way back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I Were A Boy ~ Beyonce
> 
> Y



yes Prince is a musical genius.the Purple Rain movie made me love his work.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

LeoGibson said:


> You Don't Bring Me Flowers -- Barbra Streisand and Neil Diamond
> 
> S



Superman-Five For Fighting

N


----------



## mariac1966

HeavyDuty24 said:


> Superman-Five For Fighting
> 
> N



No - Brad Paisley

O


----------



## duraznos

mariac1966 said:


> No - Brad Paisley
> 
> O



Open Arms - Journey

S


----------



## Fattitude1

So Far Away~ Carol King

Y


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

You and I ~ Lady Gaga

I


----------



## mariac1966

I Don't Want This Night to End - Luke Bryan

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Don't You (Forget About Me) - Simple Minds

E or M?


----------



## LeoGibson

Everyday People - Sly and the Family Stone

E


----------



## mariac1966

Last Friday Night - Katy Perry


T


----------



## Adamantoise

Technopolis - Yellow Magic Orchestra

S


----------



## mariac1966

Sail On - Lionel Richie


N


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Never Say Never-The Fray

R


----------



## LeoGibson

Ramblin' Gamblin' Man - Bob Seger

N


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Staying in the vein of Bob Seger

Night Moves-Bob Seger

S


----------



## LeoGibson

Still the Same - Bob Seger

M or E


----------



## SoCalFatGothChick

How about both?

Marian (version) - Sisters of Mercy

Ever and Ever - Sway

V


----------



## mariac1966

SoCalFatGothChick said:


> How about both?
> 
> Marian (version) - Sisters of Mercy
> 
> Ever and Ever - Sway
> 
> V



The object of the game is to take the LAST letter of the song to get a new song:


Red Dirt Road - Brooks & Dunn

D


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Do That to Me One More Time ~ Captain and Tennille


E


----------



## big_lad27

Eyeless - Slipknot

S


----------



## lubbybubby

Somebody to Love - Queen
E


----------



## Ange d'Ãªtre

End of Heartache - Killswitch Engage

E


----------



## big_lad27

Ebay Song - Weird Al Yankovic

G


----------



## lubbybubby

Gloria - Laura Branigan
A


----------



## Adamantoise

Give Me a Reason - Roni Size

N


----------



## big_lad27

Nocturnal Rainbows - Hopsin

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Silverback - Badboyzofbreaks

K


----------



## big_lad27

Kickapoo - Tenacious D

O


----------



## Adamantoise

One to Seven - De La Ninja

N


----------



## LeoGibson

Name - Goo Goo Dolls

M or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Mercenary Aggression - Demolition Hammer

N


----------



## mariac1966

Nothing Yet - Jeff Bridges


T


----------



## Ange d'Ãªtre

Tom Traubert's Blues - Tom Waits

S


----------



## MrBob

Sally Cinnamon - Stone Roses

N


----------



## Shan34

Nightswimming -- R.E.M.

G


----------



## MrBob

Goodnight Sweet Josephine - The Yardbirds

E


----------



## LeoGibson

Eleanor Rigby - The Beatles

Y


----------



## Ange d'Ãªtre

You are so beautiful - Joe Cocker

L


----------



## LeoGibson

Lie to Me - Jonny Lang

M or E


----------



## pegz

My Sharona ~ The Knack

A


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Another Day in Paradise ~ Phil Collins

S or E


----------



## HeavyDuty24

LeoGibson said:


> Name - Goo Goo Dolls
> 
> M or E



Great song, one of my favirote love The Goo. Would rep you if i could.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

*Goofy*Girl* said:


> Another Day in Paradise ~ Phil Collins
> 
> S or E



Easy Lover-Philip Bailey

R


----------



## george83

Reckoning Day - Megadeth

Y


----------



## LeoGibson

Yellow Ledbetter - Pearl Jam

R


----------



## mariac1966

Ring of Fire - Johnny Cash


E or R


----------



## Adamantoise

Evac Q 8 - DJ Hazard

8...or Q?


----------



## big_lad27

Quick to back down - Nas

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Nobody Came - Silverchair

E or M?


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Mother ~ Danzig

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Risin' High - Future Dub Quartet

H


----------



## TwilightStarr

Harajuku Girls - Gwen Stefani


Q


----------



## Adamantoise

Quest - Andy C and Shimon

T


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Tell It To My Heart-Taylor Dayne

T


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Te Amo ~ Rihanna

O


----------



## Adamantoise

Only Weakness - Crystal Clear and MC Codebreaker

S


----------



## pegz

Senorita ~ Los Lonely Boys

A


----------



## LeoGibson

After the Goldrush - Neil Young

H


----------



## Jess87

Holland, 1945 - Neutral Milk Hotel

5 or D


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Dreams ~ Fleetwood Mac

S


----------



## LeoGibson

Starf***er - Rolling Stones

R


----------



## Ange d'Ãªtre

Road Trippin - Red Hot Chili Peppers

N


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Natural Love-Sheena Easton

E


----------



## LeoGibson

Essence - Lucinda Williams

C or E


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Can You Feel the Love Tonight ~ Elton John

T


----------



## ssbbwnut

The Ballad of Ira Hayes - Johnny Cash

S


----------



## Shan34

Sunny Came Home--Shawn Colvin

E


----------



## Ange d'Ãªtre

Emergency - Paramore

C or Y


----------



## Adamantoise

Capability - C.T.X.

Y


----------



## Shan34

You Keep me hanging on--Kim Wilde

N


----------



## Adamantoise

No Funeral - Revocation

L


----------



## LeoGibson

Lick It Up - KISS

P


----------



## Adamantoise

Prince Igor - Warren G feat. Sissel

R


----------



## LeoGibson

Ride the Lightning - Metallica

G


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Good Girl Gone Bad ~ Rihanna

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Don't Be Silly - Original Sin

Y


----------



## Shan34

Yours To Hold--Skillet

D


----------



## spiritangel

Dangerous - Faker (yes I have been listening to the crs remix of it oodles lol)


----------



## Adamantoise

Salsa Remix - John B

X...?!


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Xanadu ~ Olivia Newton-John

U


----------



## mariac1966

Unstoppable - Rascal Flatts

L or E


----------



## rockhound225

End of Line - Daft Punk

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Expressions - Sam Donohue

S


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Superwoman-Alicia Keys

N


----------



## TwilightStarr

Number 1 Crush - Garbage

H


----------



## rockhound225

Hotel California - The Eagles

A


----------



## Nas80

A night like this - Caro Emerald

S


----------



## SuziQ

She Drives Me Crazy - Fine Young Cannibals

y


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Yesterday ~ The Beatles

Y


----------



## SuziQ

You Done Tore Out My Heart And Stomped That Sucker Flat - John Denver

T


----------



## Adamantoise

T.O.? - Blitz

O


----------



## SuziQ

One Night Love Affair by Bryan Adams

R


----------



## mariac1966

Remind Me - Brad Paisley


M or E


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Everyday ~ Stevie Nicks

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

You Can Kill The Protestor, But You Can't Kill The Protest - Anti Flag

T


----------



## rockhound225

The War Was in Color - Carbon Leaf

R


----------



## SuziQ

Rock the Casbah by The Clash

H


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Here I Go Again ~ Whitesnake

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Nothing's Clear - Ill Niño

R


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Rock You Like A Hurricane ~ Scorpions

N or E


----------



## Ange d'Ãªtre

No Smile - I blame Coco

L or E


----------



## Heyyou

"Yellow" by Coldplay.

G


----------



## SuziQ

Whip it by Devo

T


----------



## Heyyou

"The Time Warp" by Rocky Horror Picture Show.

S


----------



## Adamantoise

State of Mind - Napalm Death

D


----------



## SuziQ

De Do Do Do De Da Da Da by The Police

A


----------



## ssbbwnut

All you need is love by the Beatles

E


----------



## DJBEATBOX2k3

Early In the morning - The Gap Band

G


----------



## mariac1966

Girl - Jim Sturgess


L


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds ~ The Beatles

S


----------



## SuziQ

Sexy Sadie by the Beatles

E


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Every Breath You Take ~ The Police

K or E


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Karma Chameleon-Culture Club

N


----------



## Heyyou

"Nobody wants to go it on their own" by Nickelback

L


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Heyyou said:


> "Nobody wants to go it on their own" by Nickelback
> 
> L




Um, where did you get the "L' from? You don't just pick a letter at random, LOL.
It's the LAST letter of the song:


N


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Nightbird ~ Stevie Nicks

D


----------



## yoopergirl

Defying Gravity - "Wicked" (although I'm picturing Chris Colfer and Lea Michele singing it on Glee 

Y


----------



## SerenityValkyrie

You Make Me Feel - Cobra Starship

L


----------



## Adamantoise

La Hechicera De La Jeringa - Premonition 13

A


----------



## TwilightStarr

Always coming back home to you - Atmosphere

I


----------



## Shan34

If You Want To Sing Out, Sing Out-Cat Stevens :wubu:

T


----------



## Nas80

The lazy song - Bruno Mars

G


----------



## big_lad27

TwilightStarr said:


> Always coming back home to you - Atmosphere
> 
> I



Absolutely love this track 

Gin and Juice - Snoop Dogg

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Eye of the Beholder - Metallica

R


----------



## big_lad27

Red Nation - The Game

N


----------



## Shan34

New Girl Now-Honeymoon Suite

W


----------



## yoopergirl

When You Come Back Down - Nickle Creek

N


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Nobody Loves Me Like You Do ~ Anne Murray

O


----------



## Shan34

Oh Very Young-Cat Stevens

G


----------



## yoopergirl

Gangsta's Paradise - Coolio


E or S


----------



## Shan34

Yay! Yoopergirl saved the day...I been waiting for someone to reply so I didn't have to post back to back :bow:

Sound of Madness-Shinedown

S


----------



## TwilightStarr

Simple Kind of Life - No Doubt

F


----------



## TwilightStarr

big_lad27 said:


> Absolutely love this track



Yeah you gotta love Atmosphere! I missed him when he came to town a couple weeks ago


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

TwilightStarr said:


> Simple Kind of Life - No Doubt
> 
> F





Forget You ~ Cee Lo Green


U


----------



## yoopergirl

Shan34 said:


> Yay! Yoopergirl saved the day...I been waiting for someone to reply so I didn't have to post back to back :bow:



LOL...Glad I could be of service


----------



## yoopergirl

Unpretty - TLC

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

Young Lust - Pink Floyd

T


----------



## SuziQ

The Tide is High ~ Blondie

H


----------



## Adamantoise

Helleluyah!!! (God Is Dead) - Vader

D


----------



## Shan34

Drops Of Jupiter-Train

R


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Rhiannon ~ Fleetwood Mac

N


----------



## yoopergirl

Not Done Yet - Superchic[k]

T


----------



## toomuchtoomuch

Too Much - Bonaparte!

*H*


This is actually the song my username is after.. It's a great one if you haven't seen the video hehe


----------



## Adamantoise

Hurt You So - Jonny L

O


----------



## yoopergirl

Only Hope - Mandy Moore

E or P


----------



## Shan34

Peg-Steely Dan

G


----------



## Adamantoise

GWAR Theme - GWAR

E or M?


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Maryanne ~ Babylon A.D.

N or E


----------



## yoopergirl

Elephant Song - Eric Herman

G




*This is one of my niece's favorite songs, and she and I will sing it in the car together...we stumbled upon it on YouTube a while back http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yihq8BIhL9c


----------



## Shan34

Glycerine-Bush

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Escape From Mind - Shah

D


----------



## SuziQ

Dancing in the Dark ~ Bruce Springsteen

K


----------



## Shan34

King Of Anything - Sara Bareilles

G


----------



## yoopergirl

Gump - Weird Al Yankovic

P


----------



## Adamantoise

Portobello Belle - Dire Straits

E or L?


----------



## Shan34

Lonely As You - Foo Fighters

O or U


----------



## swamptoad

Open Arms - Journey



S


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

S.O.S. ~ Rihanna

S


----------



## swamptoad

Shadows In the Rain - The Police



N


----------



## yoopergirl

No Rain - Blind Melon

N


----------



## Adamantoise

None Has Survived - Ribspreader

D


----------



## swamptoad

Domino - Van Morrison


O


----------



## Adamantoise

Ouroboros - The Mars Volta

S


----------



## yoopergirl

Stand Up - VeggieTales

P


----------



## Shan34

Please Stop Fucking My Mom - NOFX

M


----------



## Malarkey

Moves like Jagger- Maroon 5

R


----------



## swamptoad

Rag doll - Aerosmith

L


----------



## LeoGibson

Love In An Elevator - Aerosmith

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Retaliation - Black Crucifixtion

N


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Shan34 said:


> Glycerine-Bush
> 
> E



Love this song listen to it a million times a day, Bush owns.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Adamantoise said:


> Retaliation - Black Crucifixtion
> 
> N



Never Let You Go-Third Eye Blind

O


----------



## yoopergirl

One Girl Revolution - Superchick

N


----------



## HeavyDuty24

yoopergirl said:


> Nasty Girl - Destiny's Child




Lol i actually thought about putting "Nasty Girl" by Vanity 6 as me N in the above post ahaha. lol

Landed-Ben Folds

D


----------



## spiritangel

Don't Worry I'll be watching you - Gotye


U


----------



## HeavyDuty24

LOL finally a different letter that dosen't show up as often. lol

U Want Me 2-Sarah McLachlan

E or the number 2?


----------



## Shan34

Enigma - Sade

A


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

HeavyDuty24 said:


> Lol i actually thought about putting "Nasty Girl" by Vanity 6 as me N in the above post ahaha. lol



I already used that one many posts ago, lol. 





Shan34 said:


> Enigma - Sade
> 
> A



Angel ~ Aerosmith


L


----------



## LeoGibson

Ladies Love Outlaws - Waylon Jennings

S


----------



## joyful_laughter

Say It Ain't So - Weezer

O


----------



## big_lad27

Once Upon a Time - La Coka Nostra

E


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Every Time You Go Away ~ Paul Young

Y


----------



## yoopergirl

You's A Ho - Ludacris

O


----------



## big_lad27

On the Freeway - Bizzy Bone

Y


----------



## LeoGibson

Youth Gone Wild - Skid Row

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Darkness Prevails - Days of Disgrace

S


----------



## Heyyou

Diamond Eyes - Shinedown

Y


----------



## Heyyou

S? - Sing - My Chemical Romance.

Y


----------



## LeoGibson

Great Balls of Fire - Jerry Lee Lewis

E


----------



## pegz

Evil Woman ~ ELO

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Necrotic Narcosis - Necrophiliac

S


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Adamantoise said:


> Necrotic Narcosis - Necrophiliac
> 
> S



Sea Salt - John Vanderslice

T


----------



## LeoGibson

T For Texas - Tompall Glaser

S


----------



## rellis10

Stay - Hurts

Y


----------



## SuziQ

You Can't Do That ~ Beatles

T


----------



## yoopergirl

Torn - Natalie Imbruglia

N


----------



## Adamantoise

New Corpse - Acid Bath

E or S?


----------



## yoopergirl

Everybody's Free (to Wear Sunscreen) - Baz Luhrmann

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Nice To Know You - Incubus

U


----------



## Shan34

Under The Bridge - Red Hot Chili Peppers

E


----------



## yoopergirl

Every Time You Say Goodbye - Alison Krause

E or Y


----------



## Shan34

Your Song - Elton John

G


----------



## Adamantoise

Go Asphyxiate Yourself - Truth Be Known

F


----------



## SuziQ

For you Blue ~ The Beatles

U or E


----------



## biggirlsrock

Excitable Boy - Warren Zevon

Y


----------



## yoopergirl

Your Woman - Whitetown

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Never Gonna Give You Up - Rick Astley

P


----------



## swamptoad

Pants - Orbital


S


----------



## Adamantoise

Sword of the Witcher - Vader

R


----------



## SuziQ

Rock the Casbah ~ The Clash

H


----------



## yoopergirl

Hey Mister - Custom

R


----------



## Tkscz

Reptilia ~ The Strokes

A


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Abracadabra ~ Steve Miller Band

A


----------



## Timberwolf

Absurd - Fluke

D


----------



## KittyKitten

Digging on You- TLC

U


----------



## Timberwolf

Unreal - Yello

L


----------



## yoopergirl

Lucky - Jason Mraz & Colbie Caillat

Y


----------



## Timberwolf

You Spin Me Around - Dead or Alive

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Donkeypunch - Rompeprop

H


----------



## Shan34

Hey Nineteen - Steely Dan

N


----------



## Timberwolf

Nineteen - Paul Hardcastle

N again...


----------



## rellis10

Timberwolf said:


> Nineteen - Paul Hardcastle
> 
> N again...



No More Heroes - The Stranglers

S


----------



## SuziQ

She Blinded Me With Science ~ Thomas Dolby

E or C


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

SuziQ said:


> She Blinded Me With Science ~ Thomas Dolby
> 
> E or C



Exodus Damage ~ John Vanderslice


----------



## rellis10

Exit Wounds - The Script

S


----------



## Timberwolf

Stars - Roxette

Another S


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Seventeen ~ Winger

N


----------



## Timberwolf

No Time To Cry - Sisters of Mercy

Y


----------



## yoopergirl

You Make Me Wanna - Usher

A


----------



## Timberwolf

Abacab - Genesis

To B or not to B...


----------



## Adamantoise

Timberwolf said:


> Abacab - Genesis
> 
> To B or not to B...



Back to Iraq - GWAR

Q


Nice 'B'-I'll take it. :happy: Welcome back,sir.


----------



## Timberwolf

Quiet Desperation - Scatman John

N

That Q took some seconds of research in my discgraphy... 
Thanks for the warm welcome, Major Tom 
Glad to be back.:happy:


----------



## Adamantoise

Timberwolf said:


> Quiet Desperation - Scatman John
> 
> N
> 
> That Q took some seconds of research in my discgraphy...
> Thanks for the warm welcome, Major Tom
> Glad to be back.:happy:



New European - Ultravox

N...

You're welcome.


----------



## SuziQ

Na Na Hey Hey ~ Bananarama

Y

(Why not?!)


----------



## Adamantoise

You'll Never Get to Me - Killing Joke

E or M?


----------



## yoopergirl

Magic - B.o.B

C


----------



## Nas80

Could you be loved - Bob Marley

Next "D"


----------



## Adamantoise

Dream of You - Paul Johnson

U


----------



## yoopergirl

Used To Be - Charlene & Stevie Wonder

E or B


----------



## rellis10

Escape The Nest - Editors

T


----------



## Adamantoise

Technopolis - Yellow Magic Orchestra

S


----------



## yoopergirl

Scotty Doesn't Know - Sum 41

W


----------



## biggirlsrock

Watching the River Flow - Bob Dylan

W


----------



## Shan34

Wild Wild West - The Escape Club

T


----------



## yoopergirl

Tik Tok - Ke$ha

K


----------



## SuziQ

Karma Chameleon ~Culture Club

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Not So Fast - Mr.Spring

T


----------



## SuziQ

Thank You Girl ~ The Beatles

L


----------



## Adamantoise

Little Julie - Sarcofago

E or I?


----------



## yoopergirl

It's A Man's World - James Brown

D


----------



## SuziQ

Dude (Looks like a lady) ~Aerosmith

E or D


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Darling Nikki-Prince

I


----------



## yoopergirl

If I Had a Million Dollars - Barenaked Ladies

S


----------



## HeavyDuty24

yoopergirl said:


> If I Had a Million Dollars - Barenaked Ladies
> 
> S




HAHAHA I was just thinking about this song, how weird! lol.

Steal The Night-Michael Bishop

T


----------



## SuziQ

Tainted Love ~ Soft Cell

V or E


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Vertigo-U2

O


----------



## yoopergirl

Overlap - Ani DiFranco

P


----------



## SuziQ

Please Don't Go Girl ~ New Kids on the Bloc

L


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Landmine-The Whereabouts

E


----------



## Nas80

Everytime we touch - Cascada

H


----------



## Shan34

Here Without You - 3 Doors Down

U or O


----------



## Adamantoise

Under the Greenwood Tree - Dark Forest

E or E or R?


----------



## yoopergirl

Explosions of Thought - Paul Waters

T


----------



## SuziQ

The Tide is High ~ Blondie 

H


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Hands Clean-Alanis Morissette

N


----------



## Adamantoise

No Mental Effort - Napalm Death

T


----------



## Scorsese86

Those Were the Days - Mary Hopkin

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Scars - Morbid Saint

S


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Separate Ways ~ Journey

S


----------



## Heyyou

"Sympathetic" by Seether.

G


----------



## Adamantoise

Gorefruit Treasure - Necrophiliac

E or R?


----------



## yoopergirl

Heyyou said:


> "Sympathetic" by Seether.
> 
> G



Heyyou, The next letter has to be the last letter in the name of the song you posted (in this case, it would be a "C") - unless the last letter in the song title is an "E", in which case the next poster can opt to use the second-to-last letter instead. We're not just selecting letters at random. 

When in doubt, check the original post.


----------



## yoopergirl

Adamantoise said:


> Gorefruit Treasure - Necrophiliac
> 
> E or R?



Rag Doll - Aerosmith

L


----------



## Adamantoise

Little Boy - Sodom

Y


----------



## SuziQ

Your Mama Don't Dance ~ Poison

E or C


----------



## Adamantoise

Clear Skyz - DJ Die

Z


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Zombie-The Cranberries

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Elimination - Overkill

N


----------



## SuziQ

Norwegian Wood ~ The Beatles

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Darkness Foretold - Jungle Rot

D...again.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Dreaming of You - Selena

W


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

TwilightStarr said:


> Dreaming of You - Selena
> 
> W




Actually, the next letter is: U
You don't get to pick a letter at random, lol. 
Now, I have to pick a song with the same letter that your song ended with. 


Under the Boardwalk ~ The Drifters

Next letter: K


----------



## yoopergirl

Killing Me Softly - Lauryn Hill

Y


----------



## spiritangel

Your the Voice - John Farnham

C or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Charly - The Prodigy

Y


----------



## TwilightStarr

*Goofy*Girl* said:


> Actually, the next letter is: U
> You don't get to pick a letter at random, lol.
> Now, I have to pick a song with the same letter that your song ended with.
> 
> 
> Under the Boardwalk ~ The Drifters
> 
> Next letter: K



I am so sorry about that, either it was a very random typo or I was thinking of a didn't thread, not sure which lol


----------



## SuziQ

Adamantoise said:


> Charly - The Prodigy
> 
> Y



You give love a bad name ~ Bon Jov

E or M


----------



## yoopergirl

My Immortal - Evanesance

L


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Lovin' You ~ Minnie Riperton

U


----------



## SuziQ

Unchain My Heart ~ Ray Charles

T

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-MveLgdip8


----------



## yoopergirl

Tango: Maureen - Mark Cohen & Tracie Thoms (Rent Soundtrack)

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Nice - Duran Duran

E or C?


----------



## SuziQ

Calling Dr. Love ~ Kiss

E or V


----------



## Adamantoise

Envenomed - Demolition Hammer

D


----------



## Timberwolf

Dream On - Depeche Mode

N


----------



## Shan34

Nothing - The Script

G


----------



## Adamantoise

Graveyard - Splatter

D


----------



## SuziQ

Dancin' In The Moonlight ~ Thin Lizzy

T


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

The Way We Were ~ Barbara Streisand

R or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Eternal Rest - Judecca

T


----------



## SuziQ

Take Good Care Of My Baby ~ Bobby Vee

Y


----------



## yoopergirl

Yeah! - Usher w/ Little Jon & Ludacris

H


----------



## dreistein

Hello! Martin Solveig feat. Dragonette


----------



## Adamantoise

Operation Pipe Dream - DJ Baron

M


----------



## SuziQ

Macho Man ~ Village People

N

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AO43p2Wqc08

Feel my body, baby!


----------



## rg770Ibanez

New Eden - AAL

N again sorry :/


----------



## SuziQ

Never Gonna Fall In Love Again ~ Eric Carmen

Just for fun, another N!


----------



## Adamantoise

Not as Long as We Both Shall Live - Deicide

E or V?


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Edge Of Wilderness - Secret And Whisper

S


----------



## yoopergirl

Stronger - Britney Spears

R


----------



## CGL1978

Radio Stars - insane clown posse

s


----------



## Adamantoise

So Sweet - SE9 Crew

T


----------



## SuziQ

Tears In Heaven ~ Eric Clapton

N


----------



## CGL1978

Now I Gotta Wet'Cha - Ice Cube

A


----------



## HeavyDuty24

A Long December-Counting Crows

R


----------



## yoopergirl

River Deep, Mountain High - Ike & Tina Turner

H


----------



## Timberwolf

Hommage To The Mountain - Yello

N


----------



## CGL1978

Nightmare-Avenged Sevenfold

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Empire of the Damned - Sepultura

D


----------



## Timberwolf

Dreaming - ELO

G


----------



## Adamantoise

Gift of the Curse - Aonia

S or E?


----------



## Timberwolf

Sunny Mystery - A-Ha

Y?


----------



## SuziQ

Yakety Yak ~ The Coasters

K


----------



## Shan34

Kiss - Prince & The Revolution

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Secrets of a Window - Sarcofago

W


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

weak -Skunk Anansie

k


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Karma Chameleon ~ Culture Club

N

*Why is "N" so darn popular?


----------



## Nas80

New Age - Marlon Roudette

E


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Electric Feel - Mgmt

L


----------



## CGL1978

Lets go all the way- Insane clown posse

Y


----------



## yoopergirl

You Keep Me Hanging On - The Supremes

N


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Nobody's Fool ~ Cinderella

L


----------



## CGL1978

Looking Through The Eye Of A Pig - Cypress Hill

G


----------



## SuziQ

Get On Up ~ The Esquires

P


----------



## CGL1978

Peel Their Caps Back - Ice T

K


----------



## yoopergirl

Keep Holding On - Avril Lavigne

N


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Never Surrender-Stan Bush

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Release - The Tea Party

E


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Earth Angel (Will You Be Mine)-The Penguins

E or L?


----------



## CGL1978

Little Ghetto Boys - Wu-Tang Clan

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Sweet Disposition - The Temper Trap

N


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Never My Love-The Association

E


----------



## littlefairywren

Eve the Apple of My Eye - Bell X1

E....whoops


----------



## HeavyDuty24

littlefairywren said:


> Eve the Apple of My Eye - Bell X1
> 
> E....whoops



HAHA XD LOL!

Eight Days a Week-The Beatles

K

Finally a letter we don't see too often lol.


----------



## CGL1978

Keep It Kali - Kottonmouth Kings 

I


----------



## littlefairywren

I Belong To You - Lenny Kravitz

U


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Untouched-The Veronicas

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Dead Man Walking - The Script

G


----------



## willowmoon

Girls On Film - Duran Duran

M


----------



## Adamantoise

My Name is Death - Mortem

H


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Hold Me ~ Fleetwood Mac

E


----------



## willowmoon

Election Day - Arcadia

Y


----------



## seavixen

You Can Never Hold Back Spring - Tom Waits

G


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Go Your Own Way ~ Fleetwood Mac

Y


----------



## Timberwolf

Yellow Submarine - The Beatles

E or I

Seems like I'm on a Beatles roll, ATM...

:doh:


----------



## Adamantoise

Illoomorpheme - Portal

E or M?


----------



## SuziQ

Every little thing she does is magic ~ The Police

C


----------



## TwilightStarr

City of Angels - The Distillers

S


----------



## yoopergirl

Special Fred - Stephen Lynch

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Doctor Doctor - UFO

R


----------



## SuziQ

Rocky Raccoon ~ The Beatles

N


----------



## Timberwolf

Never Before - Deep Purple

E or R


----------



## Adamantoise

Relentless Pursuit of Rotting Flesh - Regurgitate

H


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

How Can We Be Lovers ~ Michael Bolton

S


----------



## TwilightStarr

Say Hey There - Atmoesphere

E


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Edge of Glory ~ Lady Gaga 

Y


----------



## rg770Ibanez

You Never Arrived - Midlake

D


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Do You Believe in Magic? ~ Lovin' Spoonful

C


----------



## yoopergirl

Candles - Hey Monday

S


----------



## SuziQ

Salt Lick ~ ZZ Top

K


----------



## Nas80

Kill my boyfriend - Natalia Kills

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Diabolis Interium - Dark Funeral

M


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Made Of Glass - Despised Icon

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Sentenced to the Gallows - Cancer

S again.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Sara ~ Fleetwood Mac

A


----------



## yoopergirl

Afternoon Delight - Starland Vocal Band

T


----------



## SuziQ

Talking In Your Sleep ~ The Romantics 

P


----------



## Adamantoise

Pepperoni - GWAR

I


----------



## SuziQ

I think I'm a clone now ~ "Weird Al" Yankovic

W


Bonus YouTube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1kw_d3d0XAo


----------



## Adamantoise

(Waiting For the) Ghost Train - Madness :bow:

N


----------



## prettyeyes77

Nature Boy - Nat king Cole

V


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

You Light Up My Life ~ Debbie Boone

F or E


----------



## yoopergirl

Feel Good, Inc. - Gorillaz

C


----------



## Adamantoise

Chime - Orbital

E or M?


----------



## SuziQ

Man In Black ~ Johnny Cash

K


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Kaleidoscope - Bela Fleck & The Flecktones 

E


----------



## SuziQ

Even Cowgirls Get The Blues ~ Johnny Cash with Waylon Jennings

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Stakker Humanoid - Humanoid

D


----------



## yoopergirl

Dog Days are Over - Florence and the Machine

R


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Rockin' in the Free World ~ Neil Young

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Digeridoo - Aphex Twin

O


----------



## Weirdo890

O Tannenbaum - Nat King Cole

M


----------



## yoopergirl

My Headband - Lea Michele

D


----------



## Weirdo890

Desperadoes Under The Eaves - Warren Zevon

S


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Sara ~ Jefferson Starship

A


----------



## Weirdo890

All Together Now - The Beatles

W


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Walking in Memphis ~ Mark Cohn

S


----------



## Weirdo890

Seattle Blue - Billet-Deux

U or E


----------



## Shan34

Everywhere - Fleetwood Mac

E or R


----------



## Nas80

Runaway Train - Soul Asylum

N


----------



## Weirdo890

Nobody Told Me - John Lennon

M or E


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Money ~ Pink Floyd

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

You're Nothing - Jeri Bourrous

G


----------



## Shan34

Gett Off - Prince

F


----------



## MystifyMe

Freedom Deep - INXS

P


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Paranoid-Black Sabbath


----------



## MystifyMe

Diamond Ring - Bon Jovi

G


----------



## Timberwolf

Groovy Feeling - Fluke

G again. G.


----------



## yoopergirl

Give Up the Funk - Parliament

K


----------



## Adamantoise

Katch a Beat Down - Drum and Bass

N


----------



## SuziQ

Na Na Hey Hey Kiss Him Goodbye ~ Bananarama

E or Y


----------



## Adamantoise

Electric Avenue - Eddy Grant

E or U?


----------



## SuziQ

Unchained Melody ~ Righteous Brothers

Y


----------



## MystifyMe

You Can't Always Get What You Want ~ Rolling Stones

T


----------



## SuziQ

Try A Little Tenderness ~ Otis Redding

S

Not a good quality to look at, but...sigh...fabulous singing

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RI6inAglMJA


----------



## MystifyMe

Suicide Blonde ~ INXS


----------



## Adamantoise

Down Under - Men At Work

R


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Relative Theory - Entities

Y


----------



## SuziQ

Young Blood ~The Naked And Famous

D


----------



## spiritangel

Dangerous - Faker


----------



## Adamantoise

Screams of the Genma - Shuriken Cadaveric Entwinement

A


----------



## pegz

ABC ~ The Jackson 5

C


----------



## Adamantoise

City Baby's Revenge - G.B.H.

E or G?


----------



## Fattitude1

Galveston~ Glen Campbell

N


----------



## yoopergirl

Need You Now - Lady Antebellum

W


----------



## autopaint-1

Willie And The Hand Jive - Johnny Otis Show


E


----------



## Aust99

Enter Sandman - Metallica


----------



## Nas80

Nur noch kurz die Welt retten - Tim Bendzko

N


----------



## Timberwolf

Neuland (Instrumental) - Unheilig

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Disintegrate - Zyklon

E or T?


----------



## Timberwolf

Everything Counts - Depeche Mode

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Superfreak - Rick James

K


----------



## Timberwolf

Kings Highway - Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

...Y Vivo Muerto En Vida - Tu Carne

A


----------



## Timberwolf

All Alone - Gorillaz

E or N


----------



## Adamantoise

Embryonic Breeding for Cannibalistic Devourment - Lust of Decay

T


----------



## Timberwolf

Temple Of Love - Sisters of Mercy

V or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Virtual Insanity - Jamiroquai

Y


----------



## willowmoon

You Can Call Me Al - Paul Simon

L


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Lithium - Evanescence

M


----------



## Adamantoise

My Brother's a Basehead - De La Soul

D


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Defy You - The Offspring

O or U


----------



## one2one

One - U2

N or E


----------



## TwilightStarr

Ex-Girlfriend - No Doubt

D


----------



## Sweetie

Do You Want to Touch Me - Joan Jett


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Everyday Normal Guy - Jon Lajoie

U or Y


----------



## Sweetie

Under the Sea - From the Little Mermaid movie

A


----------



## Adamantoise

Autoerotic Asphyxiation - Devourment

N


----------



## Timberwolf

Never Trust A Stranger - Kim Wilde

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Removing the Leech - Abscess

H


----------



## Timberwolf

Hey Tonight - Creedence Clearwater Revival

T


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Timberwolf said:


> Hey Tonight - Creedence Clearwater Revival
> 
> T



Threw It On The Ground - The Lonely Island

D


----------



## Timberwolf

Don't Pay the Ferryman - Chria De Burgh

N


----------



## Fattitude1

Night and Day~ Sinatra

Y


----------



## Sweetie

You Don't Know Me - Ray Charles

E


----------



## willowmoon

Electric Youth - Debbie Gibson

H

I'm ashamed that I even remember that song. Depositing guilt, withdrawing testosterone.


----------



## Sweetie

He Heals Me - India Arie

E


----------



## Timberwolf

Electric Guitar (Humbucker) - Fluke

R


----------



## Shan34

Rhiannon - Fleetwood Mac

N


----------



## Adamantoise

No Tomorrow - Subliritum

W


----------



## Timberwolf

We Love You - Orchestral Manoeuvres in the Dark

U


----------



## Sweetie

Undercover Angel - Alan O'Day

L


----------



## willowmoon

Love Ain't No Stranger - Whitesnake

R


----------



## Sweetie

Reminiscing - Little River Band

G


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

willowmoon said:


> Electric Youth - Debbie Gibson
> 
> H
> 
> I'm ashamed that I even remember that song. Depositing guilt, withdrawing testosterone.




LOL, that made me laugh! Remember the video?
I'm not ashamed to admit I LOVED it...when I was 12.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Go Your Own Way ~ Fleetwood Mac

Y


----------



## willowmoon

You Oughta Know -- Alanis Morissette 

W


----------



## Timberwolf

Walking In My Shoes - Depeche Mode

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Skulldozer - Abscess

R


----------



## Sweetie

Ring My Bell - Anita Ward

G or L


----------



## Adamantoise

Looking For the Perfect Beat - Afrika Bambaataa and the Soul Sonic Force

T


----------



## AuntHen

Take It To The Limit ~The Eagles


T or I


----------



## Adamantoise

Theme for Young Lovers - The Shadows

S


----------



## AuntHen

Shake It Up ~The Cars

P


----------



## Timberwolf

Push - Madonna

H


----------



## Sweetie

Hallelujah - Leonard Cohen

H


----------



## pegz

Heaven Must Be Missing An Angel ~ Tavares

L


----------



## MystifyMe

Lovesong - The Cure

G


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

Goody Two Shoes - Adam & the Ants


S


----------



## MystifyMe

Someone Like You - Adele

U


----------



## willowmoon

Under the Boardwalk - The Drifters

K


----------



## MystifyMe

King Nothing - Metallica

G


----------



## Shan34

Get The Party Started - Pink

D


----------



## willowmoon

Dreaming - Blondie

G


----------



## MystifyMe

Give It Away - RHCP

Y


----------



## Sweetie

You Don't Bring Me Flowers - Barbra Streisand

G or S


----------



## Adamantoise

Stand Clear - Indian Rope Man

R


----------



## Timberwolf

Rock Me - Steppenwolf

E or M


----------



## willowmoon

My Girl - The Temptations

L


----------



## Timberwolf

Land Of Confusion - Genesis

N


----------



## Sweetie

Nightingale - Norah Jones

E


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Every Rose Has Its Thorn ~ Poison

N


----------



## Sweetie

Nobody Does It Better - Carly Simon

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Rap de Rap Show - De La Soul

W


----------



## willowmoon

Walk Like An Egyptian - The Bangles

N


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Never ~ Heart

R


----------



## metabliss

Ringfinger-Nine Inch Nails

R


----------



## willowmoon

Rio - Duran Duran

O


----------



## Adamantoise

On Time - DJ Die

M or E?


----------



## metabliss

Escape Artist-Blaze


----------



## metabliss

metabliss said:


> Escape Artist-Blaze



Sorry bout that: T


----------



## Extinctor100

These are the Days - The Exies (one of my fav songs)

S


----------



## Sweetie

S&M - Rihanna

M


----------



## Aust99

Marry Song - Band of Horses


G


----------



## Nas80

Gotta leave my troubles behind - Miss Li

D


----------



## MystifyMe

Don't Change - INXS

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Eaten Alive - Repulsion 

E or V?


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Every Breath You Take ~ The Police

K or E


----------



## Sweetie

King of Anything - Sara Bareilles

G


----------



## Adamantoise

Gather the Nebbish - Deteriorate

H


----------



## willowmoon

Hot Girls In Love - Loverboy

Truly one of the worst songs ever.

V or E


----------



## metabliss

Enter Sandman-Metallica

N


----------



## willowmoon

No More Mr. Nice Guy - Alice Cooper

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

You Light Up My Life - Joe Brooks

E or F?


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Far From Home - Five Finger Death Punch

M or E


----------



## willowmoon

My Sharona - The Knack

A


----------



## metabliss

Always-Erasure 

(Robot Unicorn Attack FTW!)

S


----------



## pegz

Still The Night - BoDeans

T


----------



## Adamantoise

The Rain - Photek

N


----------



## pegz

No Time ~ The Guess Who

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Erased Existence - Wormed

E or C?


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Crazy ~ Aerosmith

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

Your Sound - J Majik

D


----------



## pegz

Diamond Girl ~ Seals & Crofts

L


----------



## Adamantoise

Let Sleeping Dogs Lie - War Hungry

E or I?


----------



## Sweetie

I Won't Let Go - Rascal Flatts

O


----------



## Adamantoise

Oodles of O's - De la Soul

S


----------



## Cleofatra_74

Stutter Rap - Morris Minor & the Majors.


P


----------



## stoneyman

Paranoid---Black Sabbath \m/


----------



## autopaint-1

Devil That I See - Penguins


----------



## Adamantoise

Eye of a Needle - Art of Noise

E or L?


----------



## littlefairywren

Love, Love, Love - Avalanche City

V or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Varden Brenne - Einherjer

E or N?


----------



## littlefairywren

Need To Feel Loved - Reflekt

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Dying Remains - Morta Skuld

s


----------



## willowmoon

Sex Action - L.A. Guns

N


----------



## Sweetie

New Day - Patti Labelle

W or Y


----------



## Adamantoise

Ya Know How It Goes - Grand Puba

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Sway - Bic Runga

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

Yonder Stands the Sinner - Neil Young

R


----------



## Sweetie

Running With the Night - Lionel Richie

G or T


----------



## willowmoon

Tempted - Duran Duran

D


----------



## kristineirl

Death of a Disco Dancer (aw yeah alliteration) - The Smiths

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Rooster - Alice In Chains

R again.


----------



## AuntHen

Red Sector A ~Rush


A


----------



## Adamantoise

Abhorrent Evolution - Oblivionized

N


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

No More Drama ~ Mary J. Blige


A


----------



## Adamantoise

Act of Violence - Hellcannon

E or C?


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Contagious - Trapt

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Strong Arm of the Law - Saxon

W


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Waste - Staind

T or E


----------



## Shan34

Turn to Stone - ELO

E or N


----------



## pegz

Night Moves ~ Bob Seger

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Sins of God - Gutted

D


----------



## pegz

Do That To Me One More Time ~ Captain and Tennille

O, T or E


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

One - Metallic

N or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Events in Concealment - Deathrow

T


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

The Crow & The Butterfly - Shinedown

Y


----------



## pegz

You Send Me ~ Sam Cooke

U, D or E


----------



## Fattitude1

Everybody Plays The Fool~ The Main Ingredient

L


----------



## willowmoon

Love Is A Battlefield - Pat Benatar

D


----------



## pegz

Dirty Laundry ~ Don Henley

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

You're Not the Law - Dr.Living Dead

W


----------



## pegz

Whip It ~ Devo

P or T


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Prelude In The Key Of Shut The Hell Up - Stork

P or U


----------



## willowmoon

Private Dancer - Tina Turner

R


----------



## pegz

Raise Your Glass ~ Pink

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Sign of the Times - Morbid Saint 

S again.


----------



## pegz

Seasons In The Sun ~ Terry Jacks

N


----------



## Adamantoise

NTI - DredBass

I


----------



## pegz

If You Don't Know Me By Now ~ Simply Red (however it's an oldie and they just remade it)

W


----------



## Adamantoise

Weapon of Choice - Dillinja

E or C?


----------



## pegz

Easy Lover ~ Phil Collins

R


----------



## samuraiscott

Rise To It~KISS


S


----------



## pegz

Salty Dog ~ Flatt and Scruggs

G


----------



## willowmoon

Goodbye Is Forever - Arcadia

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Ruptured in Purulence - Carcass

E or C?


----------



## pegz

Cowboy ~ Kid Rock

Y


----------



## Weirdo890

Yesterday - The Beatles

Y


----------



## samuraiscott

Weirdo890 said:


> Yesterday - The Beatles
> 
> Y



Young and Wasted~KISS

J


----------



## willowmoon

samuraiscott said:


> Young and Wasted~KISS
> 
> J



I'm guessing he meant to say "D" so .....

Don't Dream It's Over - Crowded House

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Relics - Morta Skuld

S


----------



## pegz

Sad Eyes ~ Robert John

D or S


----------



## Adamantoise

Surface Noise - Undercover Agent

E or S?


----------



## pegz

Sing A Song ~ Carpenters

G


----------



## Adamantoise

Gravelord - Toxic Holocaust

D


----------



## pegz

Don't Cha ~ Pussycat Dolls

T or A


----------



## Adamantoise

Afro Connections at a Hi 5 (In the Eyes of a Hoodlum) - De La Soul

M


----------



## willowmoon

Medazzaland - Duran Duran

D


----------



## Weirdo890

Do I Ever Cross Your Mind? - Ray Charles and Bonnie Raitt

D


----------



## pegz

Don't Stop Believin' ~ Journey

N


----------



## Shan34

Never Grow Old - The Cranberries

D


----------



## pegz

Danger Zone ~ Kenny Loggins

R or E


----------



## stoneyman

Endless Highway----The Band

S or Y


----------



## willowmoon

SexyBack - Justin Timberlake w/Timbaland

K


----------



## Adamantoise

Kawazu - Morbid Angel

U


----------



## Weirdo890

Uncle Bernie's Farm - Frank Zappa and the Mothers of Invention

M


----------



## pegz

Moondance ~ Van Morrison

E


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Epitaph - Necrophagist

H


----------



## Shan34

Hate Me - Blue October

E


----------



## willowmoon

Elegantly Wasted - INXS

D


----------



## pegz

Dang Me ~ Roger Miller

G or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Golden Girl - Makoto feat. MC Conrad

L


----------



## biggirlsrock

Let Me Know - KISS

W


----------



## pegz

Walk of Life ~ Dire Straits

K, F or E


----------



## Weirdo890

El Paso - Marty Robbins

O


----------



## Adamantoise

Oblivion - Vektor

N


----------



## pegz

Never Let You Go ~ Sergio Mendes

O


----------



## Adamantoise

Omen of Catastrophe - Crimson Falls

E or H?


----------



## pegz

Hard To Say I'm Sorry ~ Chicago

Y


----------



## Weirdo890

You Never Give Me Your Money - The Beatles

Y


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

You Spin Me 'Round ~ Dead or Alive

D


----------



## Weirdo890

Django - Billet-Deux


----------



## willowmoon

Orgasmatron ~ Motörhead.

N


----------



## rellis10

Nemesis - David Gray

S


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Search And Destroy - 30STM

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You To Me Are Everything - The Real Thing

G


----------



## pegz

Get Over It ~ Eagles

T or R


----------



## rg770Ibanez

The Only Way - Gotye

Y


----------



## rellis10

rg770Ibanez said:


> The Only Way - Gotye
> 
> Y



You Make My Dreams Come True - Hall and Oates

E


----------



## pegz

Evergreen ~ Barbara Streisand

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Need For Better Body Armor - Agoraphobic Nosebleed

R


----------



## Sweetie

The Remedy - Jason Mraz

Y


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Your Friends Are Gone - Circa Survive

E


----------



## Sweetie

Every Breath You Take - The Police

H


----------



## rg770Ibanez

(The) Harvest Wombs - Fallujah

S


----------



## Shan34

Simple Man - Shinedown (I like the acoustic version)

N


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Nowhere Fast - Incubus

T


----------



## Weirdo890

The Duke of Prunes - Frank Zappa and the Mothers of Invention

S


----------



## pegz

Stay ~ Jackson Browne

Y


----------



## Weirdo890

You Must Believe In Spring - Billet-Deux

G


----------



## pegz

Gimme All Your Lovin' ~ ZZ Top

N


----------



## Weirdo890

Nowhere Man - The Beatles

N


----------



## pegz

New Kid In Town ~ Eagles

W, D or N


----------



## Weirdo890

Not Dark Yet - Bob Dylan

T


----------



## pegz

Time In A Bottle ~ Jim Croce

E


----------



## Weirdo890

Electric Ladyland - The Jimi Hendrix Experience

D


----------



## pegz

Don't You (forget about me) ~ Simple Minds

U


----------



## Weirdo890

Utah Carol - Marty Robbins

L


----------



## pegz

Lovely Rita ~ Beatles

A


----------



## Weirdo890

All The Good Ones Are Gone - Pam Tillis

N or E


----------



## pegz

Easy ~ Lionel Richie

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

You Belong to Me - The Doobie Brothers

E or M?


----------



## LeoGibson

Mentirosa - Mellow Man Ace

A


----------



## Shan34

Animal - Neon Trees

L


----------



## Adamantoise

Liturgy of Impurity - Pyrexia

Y


----------



## willowmoon

Your Wildest Dreams - The Moody Blues

S


----------



## Shan34

Schism - Tool

M


----------



## Adamantoise

Metal Command - Exodus

D


----------



## AuntHen

Don't You Want Me ~Human League

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Enter the Hell - Hate

L


----------



## Weirdo890

Long Time - Lightnin' Hopkins

M or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Empire of the Damned - Sepultura

D


----------



## Weirdo890

Don Quixote - Gordon Lightfoot

T or E


----------



## willowmoon

Tits on the Radio - Scissor Sisters 

O


----------



## Adamantoise

Out of Control - The Spirit

L


----------



## pegz

Love The Way You Lie ~ Eminem

Y or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Instinct of Survival - Napalm Death

L


----------



## pegz

Lose Control ~ Missy Elliott

L 

Sorry I didn't follow the rules


----------



## Adamantoise

pegz said:


> Lose Control ~ Missy Elliott
> 
> L
> 
> Sorry I didn't follow the rules



Love Life - FatboySlim and Macy Gray

E or F?

Don't worry about it. :happy:


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Effluent - Textures

T


----------



## Adamantoise

Tired Climb - Kylesa

B


----------



## pegz

Brown Chicken Brown Cow ~ Trace Adkins

W


----------



## Adamantoise

World War Nine - Dr. Living Dead!

E or N?


----------



## Nas80

Electric Super Dance Band - Deichkind

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Diplomatic Immunity - Napalm Death

Y


----------



## pegz

You're So Vain ~ Carly Simon

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Nas Akhu Khan she en Asbiu - Nile 

U


----------



## Shan34

Under My Thumb - The Rolling Stones

B


----------



## Adamantoise

Byte Size Life - Omni Trio

E or F?


----------



## pegz

Fat Bottomed Girls ~ Queen

S


----------



## willowmoon

Symphony of Destruction - Megadeth

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Now You See It (Now You Don't) - Ozzy Osbourne

T


----------



## stoneyman

Tupelo Honey--Van Morrison

Y


----------



## samuraiscott

stoneyman said:


> Tupelo Honey--Van Morrison
> 
> Y



Yellow Submarine~The Beatles

D


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Davy Jones by Hans Zimmer

S


----------



## Weirdo890

Song For a Winter's Night - Gordon Lightfoot

T


----------



## Adamantoise

The Face of Death - Putrid Pile

H


----------



## willowmoon

Heartbreaker - Pat Benatar 

R


----------



## rellis10

willowmoon said:


> Heartbreaker - Pat Benatar
> 
> R



Run Rabbit Run - The Hoosiers

N


----------



## Weirdo890

No Words - Paul McCartney and Wings

S


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Second Chance - Shinedown

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Entropomancer - Megalodon

R


----------



## pegz

Rock My World ~ Brooks n Dunn

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Deviation Will Not Be Tolerated - Skinless

D again.


----------



## pegz

Don't You Want Me ~ Human League

sigh... I guess it's E

(although if it was up to me I would say T or E)


----------



## Adamantoise

pegz said:


> Don't You Want Me ~ Human League
> 
> sigh... I guess it's E
> 
> (although if it was up to me I would say T or E)



Echoless Chamber - Vektor

R

Not a problem. :happy:


----------



## imaginarydiva21

Adamantoise said:


> Echoless Chamber - Vektor
> 
> R
> 
> Not a problem. :happy:



REBEL YELL -Billy idol

L


----------



## Adamantoise

Love Action (I Believe in Love) - Human League

E or V?


----------



## imaginarydiva21

Vertigo - U2

o


----------



## willowmoon

Ordinary World - Duran Duran

D


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Driven Under - Seether

R


----------



## willowmoon

Rock Me Amadeus - Falco

S


----------



## Weirdo890

Secret Agent Man - Johnny Rivers

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Not the Nicest Guy - Lordi

Y


----------



## samuraiscott

Adamantoise said:


> Not the Nicest Guy - Lordi
> 
> Y



Yesterday~The Beatles


S


----------



## Adamantoise

Sister Christian - Night Ranger

N


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Nuns For Nixon - Bela Fleck

N or O


----------



## Adamantoise

Nothing to Gein - Mudvayne

N


----------



## willowmoon

No Woman, No Cry - Bob Marley 

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

You Might Think - The Cars

K


----------



## Fattitude1

Kalamazoo~ Glenn Miller Band

O


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Oscillator - The Contortionist 

R


----------



## willowmoon

Rhiannon - Fleetwood Mac

N

Love this song. A lot.


----------



## Sweetie

Need You Now - Lady Antebellum

D or W


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Wave of Babies - Animals As Leaders

S or E


----------



## willowmoon

South of Heaven - Slayer

N


----------



## Adamantoise

New Life - Depeche Mode

E or F?


----------



## Sweetie

Freebird - Lynyrd Skynyrd

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Dimensions - Saturnian

S


----------



## Sweetie

Sugar, Sugar - The Archies

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Resource - Philip Glass

E or C?


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Currency - Evan Brewer 

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

Years of Silent Sorrow - Immortal

W


----------



## Sweetie

Wild Thing - The Troggs

D or G


----------



## TwilightStarr

Daydreamer - Adele

R


----------



## Sweetie

River of Dreams - Billy Joel

R or S


----------



## Adamantoise

SCG3 Special Report - Lordi

T


----------



## Sweetie

Twist & Shout - Beatles

T


----------



## willowmoon

Torn to Pieces - Death

S


----------



## spiritangel

Someday Someday - Thirsty Merc

A or Y


----------



## Sweetie

American Woman - Guess Who

N


----------



## willowmoon

Never Gonna Give You Up - Rick Astley (I'm embarassed to admit that I thought of this song right away)

P


----------



## balletguy

Paradise by the Dashboard Light-Meatloaf

T


----------



## Shan34

Take It Off - The Donnas

F


----------



## Timberwolf

Foot Of The Mountain - A-Ha

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Needin' U - David Morales

U


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Untitled - Beneath The Massacre

D


----------



## balletguy

DAddy, Daddy, Daddy by Janice Joplin

Y


----------



## imaginarydiva21

You and I - Lady ga ga 


I


----------



## balletguy

If the Phone Doen't right its me-Jimmy Buffett

E


----------



## imaginarydiva21

Everyday I Love You Less And Less - kaiser cheifs 

S


----------



## balletguy

S&M Dean Friedman

M


----------



## pegz

Maggie May ~ Rod Stewart

Y


----------



## Timberwolf

You Gotta Say Yes To Another Excess - Yello

S


----------



## Sweetie

Superfreak - Rick James

K


----------



## Adamantoise

King For a Day - Thompson Twins

Y


----------



## Fattitude1

Yesterday~ Beatles

Y


----------



## bigpapi4u

You remind me-usher
E


----------



## Fattitude1

Everybody's Talking~ Nilsson

G


----------



## Sweetie

Get Back - Beatles

T or K


----------



## balletguy

Ka-Ching=Kelly Clarkson

G


----------



## bigpapi4u

Getting grown-ceelo green
N


----------



## jayduhgr8

No more sorrow - Linkin Park

W


----------



## bigpapi4u

Women-def leppard
N


----------



## jayduhgr8

Numb - Linkin Park

B


----------



## balletguy

Bubble Toes-Jack Johnson

S-


----------



## jayduhgr8

Say - John Mayer

Y


----------



## balletguy

Yesterday-Beatles

Y


----------



## Timberwolf

You Keep On Moving - Deep Purple

G


----------



## balletguy

get back= beatles

k


----------



## Adamantoise

Krash Kourse in Psychopathology - Lord Gore

Y


----------



## Nas80

Young Folks - Peter, Bjoern & John

S


----------



## Fattitude1

Strut~ Sheena Easton

T


----------



## Adamantoise

To Cut a Long Story Short - Spandau Ballet

T again.


----------



## Fattitude1

Touch Me (in the morning) Diana Ross

H? E?


----------



## Adamantoise

Fattitude1 said:


> Touch Me (in the morning) Diana Ross
> 
> H? E?



Gone to Pieces - Nik Kershaw

S


----------



## Fattitude1

Saturday Night's Alright for Fighting~ Elton John

G~ again. ;-)


----------



## Adamantoise

Fattitude1 said:


> Saturday Night's Alright for Fighting~ Elton John
> 
> G~ again. ;-)



Good Inside - Total Science

E or D?


----------



## Fattitude1

Everyday People~ sly & the family stone


----------



## Fattitude1

Leavon~ Elton John

N


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

No Scrubs ~ TLC

S


----------



## Shan34

Sympathy For the Devil - The Rolling Stones

L


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Landmine- There Whereabouts

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Embrace the Abstract - Sickening Horror

T


----------



## HeavyDuty24

The Times They Are a-Changin-Bob Dylan

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Need You - DJ Ink and Dylan

U


----------



## big_lad27

Understand Why - Immortal Technique

Y


----------



## balletguy

yesterday-beatles

Y


----------



## fatloverforever10

ymca-village people


----------



## balletguy

A Pirate Looks at forty----jimmy buffett

y


----------



## Adamantoise

Your Sound - J Majik

D


----------



## Fattitude1

Do Ya Wanna Dance~ Bette Midler, Beach Boys, Bobby Freeman
(but initially thought of Bette Midler)

C or E


----------



## balletguy

Crazy-Passey Cline

Y


----------



## willowmoon

Young Turks - Rod Stewart

S


----------



## bigpapi4u

Sorry for partyrocking


----------



## Shan34

Go Your Own Way - Fleetwood Mac

Y


----------



## Fattitude1

You Make Me Feel Brand New~ Stylistics

W


----------



## bigpapi4u

Without you


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Unchain My Heart-Ray Charles

T


----------



## Adamantoise

Troll - DJ Zinc

L


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Lovesong ~ The Cure

G


----------



## Adamantoise

Ghosts - Japan

S


----------



## ConnieLynn

Something to Talk About - Bonnie Raitt

"T"


----------



## Zaylia

Take On Me - A-Ha

E or M


----------



## bigpapi4u

move for me-kaskade


----------



## bigpapi4u

everytime we touch-chris willis


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Halloween ~ Helloween

N


----------



## willowmoon

Nite Runner - Duran Duran w/Timbaland & Justin Timberlake

R


----------



## bigpapi4u

rolling in the deep -adele


----------



## Adamantoise

Pharmaecopia - Mudvayne

A


----------



## Nas80

Anti Hero - Marlon Roudette

O


----------



## bigpapi4u

Ottis-jay z


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Starry Eyed Surprise-Paul Oakenfold

E


----------



## Zaylia

Epitaph For My Heart - The Magnetic Fields

T


----------



## rg770Ibanez

This Apparatus Must Be Unearthed - The Mars Volta

D


----------



## Kamily

Down with the Sickness - Disturbed


S


----------



## willowmoon

Sex Action - L.A. Guns

N


----------



## Kamily

Need You Now - Lady Antebellum

W


----------



## Zaylia

Where the Birds Always Sing - The Cure

G


----------



## TwilightStarr

Georgia - Ludacris 

A


----------



## willowmoon

Against All Odds - Phil Collins

S


----------



## spiritangel

Strange Days - Matt McHugh

S


----------



## balletguy

Schoolboy Hart....Jimmy Buffett

T


----------



## Adamantoise

They Are the Children of the Underworld - Deicide

D


----------



## willowmoon

Damn I Wish I Was Your Lover - Sophie B. Hawkins

R


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Rylynn - Andy Mckee

N


----------



## pegz

New York, New York ~ Frank Sinatra

K


----------



## TwilightStarr

Kerosene - Miranda Lambert

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Experiment in Horticulture - Cannabis Corpse

E or R?


----------



## willowmoon

Raining Blood - Slayer 

D


----------



## curlyrachel

down under - men at work

w


----------



## TwilightStarr

Weak - SWV

K


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Kreuzberg-Bloc Party

G


----------



## bigpapi4u

Go Ape-far east movement


----------



## willowmoon

Election Day - Arcadia

Y


----------



## curlyrachel

yes, anastasia - tori amos

q


----------



## Adamantoise

Alberto Balsalm - Aphex Twin

M


----------



## Sweetie

Macho Man - Village People

O or N


----------



## Adamantoise

No More - Beverley Knight and Roni Size

R or E?


----------



## Sweetie

Reunited - Peaches and Herb

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Dead By Bong - Cannabis Corpse

G


----------



## Sweetie

Gimme Shelter - Rolling Stones

E or R


----------



## Adamantoise

Evil Spells - Morbid Angel

S


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

steal my kisses-ben harper

s


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Stupid Girl ~ Garbage

L


----------



## Zaylia

Loner - Marissa Nadler

R


----------



## Mishty

Ruby Tuesday - The Rolling Stones

Y


----------



## balletguy

yesterday-beatles

y


----------



## willowmoon

Your Song - Elton John (and on occasion Ewan McGregor ... YES ... Obi Wan Kenobi) 

G


----------



## Shan34

Gravity - Sara Bareilles

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

You Take Me Up - Thompson Twins

P


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

psychosocial-slipknot

l


----------



## balletguy

i have found me a home----jim buffett

e


----------



## Adamantoise

Executioner Returns - Obituary

S


----------



## balletguy

schoolboy hart=jimmy buffett

T


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Tease Me Please Me ~ Scorpions

M or E


----------



## willowmoon

Material Girl - Madonna

L


----------



## TwilightStarr

Loose - Spank Rock

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Enchanted Nightmare - Deicide

E or R?


----------



## Zaylia

Roly Poly - Doris Day

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

Yeah Right - Twisted Sister

T


----------



## bigpapi4u

the way you make me feel-michael jackson


----------



## Fattitude1

Love Me Like a Rock~ Simon & Garfunkel

K


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Kiss Kiss-Chris Brown

S


----------



## Fattitude1

Saturday In The Park~ Chicago

K


----------



## willowmoon

Kiss On My List - Hall & Oates

T


----------



## Timberwolf

Tesla Girls - OMD

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Serpents of the Light - Deicide

T


----------



## pegz

Tuesday Afternoon ~ Moody Blues

N


----------



## Adamantoise

North West Three - FatboySlim and Beverly Martin.

E or R?


----------



## pegz

River Of Dreams ~ Billy Joel

S


----------



## Fattitude1

Sugar, Sugar~ the Archies

R


----------



## flyingsolo101

Rewind ~ Paolo Nutini

D


----------



## pegz

Dream On ~ Aerosmith

N


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Nowhere Kids - Shinedown

S


----------



## HeavyDuty24

State Your Peace-Hootie&The Blowfish

E


----------



## littlefairywren

Everyday People - Arrested Development

L or E


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Last Nite - The Strokes

E


----------



## Adamantoise

E.N.D (Erroneous Notion of Death) - Ultimatum

H


----------



## littlefairywren

Have no Fear - Bird York

R


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Rockin' in the Free World-Neil Young

D


----------



## balletguy

Dash full a Cowboy Hats-moonshine bandits

S


----------



## pegz

Senorita ~ Los Lonely Boys

A


----------



## Adamantoise

American Werewolves in London - Wednesday 13

N


----------



## Fattitude1

Never My Love~ 5th Dimension

E or V


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Video Killed The Radio Star-The Buggles

R


----------



## willowmoon

Regurgitated Guts - Death 

S


----------



## Fattitude1

Sing~ The Carpenters

G


----------



## Timberwolf

Green River - Creedence Clearwater Revival

R


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Return of the Mack - Mark Morrison 

K


----------



## Nas80

Krieger des Lichts (Warrior of the light) - Silbermond

S


----------



## BBWbonnie

snow queen


----------



## Fattitude1

Nights Are Forever~ England Dan & John Ford Coley

R


----------



## willowmoon

Rio - Duran Duran

O


----------



## Adamantoise

Once Chiotte - Ultra Vomit

E or T?


----------



## pepsicola93

Even if it breaks your heart


----------



## Adamantoise

Time of Death - Starch

H


----------



## pegz

Hava Nagila ~ Many people have done this... you'll have to Wiki it to get the original dude that composed it 

A


----------



## Adamantoise

Al Stankus Is Always on the Phone With His Bookie - AxCx

E or I?


----------



## HeavyDuty24

It Ends Tonight -The All-American Rejects

T


----------



## Fattitude1

The Way You Look Tonight~ Sinatra

T


----------



## bigpapi4u

turning tables-adele


----------



## Deven

bigpapi4u said:


> turning tables-adele



Saw Something - Dave Gahan

G


----------



## pegz

Gold Digger ~ Kanye West

R


----------



## Zaylia

Re: Your Brains ~ Jonathan Coulton

S


----------



## pepsicola93

Stuck with you--Voltaire & Amanda Palmer

U


----------



## pegz

Unwell ~ Matchbox Twenty

L


----------



## Adamantoise

Lunatic of Pot's Creation - Cannabis Corpse

N


----------



## Deven

No Reflection - Marilyn Manson

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Nobody Knows - Nik Kershaw

S


----------



## pegz

Stroke Me ~ Billy Squier

E


----------



## BBWbonnie

End credits- Chase & Status Ft Plan B

S


----------



## Shan34

Sweet Talkin' Woman - ELO

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Nothing In Common - Thompson Twins

N again.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Never Said - Liz Phair

D


----------



## pegz

Do That To Me One More Time ~ Captain and Tennille

E


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Einstein On The Beach (For An Eggman)-Counting Crows

H or N?


----------



## Timberwolf

No Time To Cry - Sisters of Mercy

Y


----------



## Weirdo890

Yellow River Road - Suzy Bogguss

D


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Dammit-blink-182

T


----------



## Weirdo890

The Duke of Prunes - Frank Zappa and the Mothers of Invention

S


----------



## HeavyDuty24

She-Green Day

E


----------



## SD007

Electric Feel - MGMT

L


----------



## TwilightStarr

Let's Just Be - Jane Kramer

E


----------



## Weirdo890

Everybody's Got Something to Hide (Except for Me and My Monkey) - The Beatles

Y


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Your Love Is A Song-Switchfoot

G


----------



## Weirdo890

Grand Central Station - Mary Chapin Carpenter

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Nas Akhu Khan She En Asbiu - Nile

U


----------



## Weirdo890

Up From The Skies - The Jimi Hendrix Experience

S


----------



## SD007

Sarah Goldfarb, Where Are Your Manners - Fear Before the March of Flames

S


Man there are a lot of good S songs :O


----------



## willowmoon

Sowing the Seeds of Love - Tears for Fears

Love this song, definitely has a late 60's Beatles vibe to it

V or E


----------



## Weirdo890

Voodoo Chile - The Jimi Hendrix Experience

L or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Long Live Rock 'n' Roll - Rainbow

L


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Lua-Bright Eyes

A


----------



## rg770Ibanez

A Dedication - Washed Out

N


----------



## Weirdo890

No Telephone in Heaven - The Carter Family

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Never Been Any Reason - Head East

N


----------



## Weirdo890

No More Mr. Nice Guy - Alice Cooper

Y


----------



## yoopergirl

You're So Vain - Carly Simon

N


----------



## Weirdo890

New York's Not My Home - Jim Croce

M or E


----------



## SD007

Magic Carpet Ride - Steppenwolf

D or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Death Makes the Rules - Dawnless

S


----------



## Weirdo890

Something - The Beatles

G


----------



## Shan34

Gypsy - Fleetwood Mac 

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

Yellow River - Tony Christie

R


----------



## Nas80

Rock'n'Roll Queen - The Subways

N


----------



## willowmoon

New Moon on Monday - Duran Duran

Y


----------



## Fattitude1

You Belong To Me ~ Bing Crosby, but dozens of versions

E or M


----------



## Adamantoise

Exorcism - Noisia

M


----------



## Shan34

Moondance - Van Morrison

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Cliffs - Aphex Twin

S


----------



## Shan34

She's A Beauty - The Tubes

T or Y


----------



## pegz

Take It To The Limit ~ Eagles

T


----------



## Adamantoise

Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima - Krzysztof Penderecki.

A


----------



## SD007

Act One, Scene One - The Fall of Troy

N or E


----------



## Shan34

Nookie - Limp Bizkit

I or E


----------



## Adamantoise

I Got Athlete's Foot Showering at Mike's - AxCx

S


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Sleep Well Tonight - The Dissociatives 

T


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Timberwolves in New Jersey - Taking Back Sunday

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

You Don't Think That What You've Done Is Wrong - The Stranglers

G


----------



## bigpapi4u

gold dust-dj fresh


----------



## Adamantoise

The Beauty and the Beat (Rokka) - Architect

A


----------



## kaylaisamachine

A Cure - Blonde Redhead

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Encased In Concrete - Cannibal Corpse

E or T?


----------



## SD007

There's Nothing In the Water We Can't Fight - Cloud Control

T


----------



## rg770Ibanez

To Lead You To An Overwhelming Question - Animals As Leaders

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Next Year - Foo Fighters

R


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Red Dust - Iron & Wine

T


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Tonight, Tonight - Smashing Pumpkins

T


----------



## Adamantoise

Torn Through - Cannibal Corpse

H


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Holographic Sight - The Human Abstract

T again...


----------



## autopaint-1

That's The Way It Goes - Harptones


S


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Short Stories With Tragic Endings - From Autumn to Ashes

S..


----------



## Danniel.Vincent

Smash - by Gabriel Ananda

A..


----------



## RabbitScorpion

(In Hawthorne, CA) From 4:09 PM tomorrow, through to 7:49 AM, October 22nd.


A..


----------



## RabbitScorpion

RabbitScorpion said:


> (In Hawthorne, CA) From 4:09 PM tomorrow, through to 7:49 AM, October 22nd.
> 
> 
> A..



OOPS... You said LAST letter
....G (now you have two clues) 

(BTW - is there any way to edit one's own post on Dims?)


----------



## Adamantoise

RabbitScorpion said:


> OOPS... You said LAST letter
> ....G (now you have two clues)
> 
> (BTW - is there any way to edit one's own post on Dims?)



Probably would be best to review the rules...you can't edit posts after a certain amount of time, sadly.

Take the last letter of the previous song title and think of a song name beginning with that letter (For Example-if the previous song title was 'Intestinal Cran*k*' by Cannibal Corpse, then the next song title must *begin* with the letter K).


----------



## Danniel.Vincent

okay so let us restart...


Fact or Fiction - by Beatamines


N...


----------



## Shan34

Nobody's Fool - Cinderella

L


----------



## Adamantoise

La Hechicera de la Jeringa - Premonition 13

A


----------



## Timberwolf

After Midnight - J.J. Cale

T


----------



## Nas80

The Lions Roar - First Aid Kit

R


----------



## TwilightStarr

Remain Nameless - Florence + The Machine

S


----------



## SD007

Shpongolese Spoken Here - Shpongle

R or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Road Night - Rayner

T


----------



## SD007

Threshold - Sex Bob-omb

D


----------



## stoneyman

Daytripper--The Beatles


R


----------



## Fattitude1

Return to Sender~ Elvis

R


----------



## TwilightStarr

Redlight District - Porcelain and the Tramps

T


----------



## kaylaisamachine

That Time - Regina Spektor 

E


----------



## balletguy

everybody wants to go to heaven---kenny chensey

N


----------



## pegz

Never Been Any Reason ~ Head East

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Necrotized - Exhumed

D


----------



## Fattitude1

Dancing in the dark~ Springsteen

K


----------



## TwilightStarr

King of Apology - Jana Kramer

Y


----------



## Nas80

You and Me - Milow

E


----------



## Weirdo890

Early Morning Rain - Gordon Lightfoot

N


----------



## Timberwolf

Neverland - Sisters of Mercy

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Death Walks Behind You - Exhumed

U


----------



## Weirdo890

Unforgettable - Nat King Cole

L or E


----------



## Aust99

Love will tear us apart- Joy Division


T


----------



## AuntHen

Time Stand Still ~Rush

L


----------



## SD007

Last Night - The Brookes Brothers


----------



## Ellie81

Thunder Road- Bruce Springsteen

D


----------



## Shan34

Devil Woman - Cliff Richard

N


----------



## rg770Ibanez

New Slang - The Shins

G


----------



## jcas50

Gold Dust Woman - Stevie Nicks (or Fleetwood Mac)

N


----------



## Fattitude1

Need You Now~ Lady Antebellum

W


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Without You - Silverchair

U


----------



## yoopergirl

Underneath It All - No Doubt

L


----------



## Nas80

Little Bit - Lykke Li

T


----------



## Fattitude1

Time to Blow~ Del Paxton

W


----------



## Adamantoise

Wet Tip Hen Ax - Aphex Twin

X


----------



## Fattitude1

Xanadu~ Olivia Newton John

U


----------



## Shan34

Under My Thumb - The Rolling Stones

B


----------



## Adamantoise

Balderdash - Marcus Intalex

H


----------



## Ellie81

Hanging By a Moment- Lifehouse

T


----------



## Shan34

Times Like These - Foo Fighters

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Escape - Blitz

E or P?


----------



## autopaint-1

Endlessly - Brook Benton

Y


----------



## Sweetie

You Don't Know Me - Michael Buble's version 

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Evil Ways - Obituary

S


----------



## SD007

Smackababy - MC Chris

Y


----------



## HeavyDuty24

You Let Your Heart Go Too Fast- Spin Doctors

T


----------



## Fattitude1

The Chair~ George Strait

R


----------



## TwilightStarr

Running - No Doubt

G


----------



## Adamantoise

Guitar Tango - The Shadows

O


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Outsiders - Avinu

S


----------



## Nas80

Scarborough fair - Simon and Garfunkel

R


----------



## yoopergirl

Red Solo Cup - Toby Keith


P


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Pepper-Butthole Surfers

R


----------



## TwilightStarr

Realize - Colbie Caillat

E


----------



## bigpapi4u

everytime we touch-chris willis


----------



## Fattitude1

How Deep is Your Love? ~ Bee Gees

E or V


----------



## Adamantoise

Visions of China - Japan

A


----------



## HeavyDuty24

A Milli - Lil Wayne

I


----------



## Adamantoise

Intestinal Crank - Cannibal Corpse

K


----------



## Fattitude1

Key Largo~ Bertie Higgins


----------



## Adamantoise

Oye Como Va - Tito Puente

A


----------



## HeavyDuty24

A Young Gypsy - Joan Baez

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

You - Phobia

U


----------



## TwilightStarr

Underneath It All - No Doubt

L


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Like A Stone-Audioslave

E


----------



## autopaint-1

Elenore-The Turtles


E


----------



## Adamantoise

Error - Midfield General

R


----------



## TwilightStarr

Riddlebox - ICP

X


----------



## Nas80

X - Xzibit

X


----------



## Fattitude1

Xanadu~ Olivia Newton John

U


----------



## Adamantoise

Upstairs - REQ

S


----------



## TwilightStarr

Sweet Escape - Gwen Stefani

E


----------



## Fattitude1

Eli's Coming~ Three Dog Night

G


----------



## Shan34

Going To California - Led Zeppelin

A


----------



## SD007

All We Ask - Grizzly Bear

K


----------



## Adamantoise

Knuf Ot Knup - Fatboy Slim

P


----------



## Gingembre

Pal O Foro - Bela Lakatos & the Gypsy Youth Project

O


----------



## Adamantoise

Out Of Hand - Entombed

D


----------



## HeavyDuty24

DARE - Gorillaz

E


----------



## TwilightStarr

Eyes on Fire - Blue Foundation

E


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Either Way - Wilco

Y


----------



## TwilightStarr

Your Ex-Lover is Dead - Stars

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Don't Forget Your Teeth - Fatboy Slim

H


----------



## Nas80

Heaven is a halfpipe - OPM

E


----------



## LJ Rock

"Everybody Wants To Be My Baby" - The Beatles 

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You Gonna Make Me Love Somebody Else - The Jones Girls

E


----------



## Fattitude1

Everybody Loves Somebody~ Dean Martin

Y

Y? Because we LIKE you!


----------



## SD007

Your Man - Parov Stelar

N


----------



## TwilightStarr

Nevermind Me - Maria Mena

E


----------



## Fattitude1

Evil Woman~ ELO

N


----------



## littlefairywren

Need To Feel Loved - Reflekt

D


----------



## Fattitude1

Desperado~ Eagles

O


----------



## Aust99

One. ~. Metallica

N or e


----------



## Fattitude1

N.I.B.~ Black Sabbath

B


----------



## Adamantoise

Born Undead - Autopsy

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Don't You Worry - Madasun

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

You Will Bleed - Perversium

D


----------



## Fattitude1

D.I.Y.~ Peter Gabriel

Y


----------



## samuraiscott

Fattitude1 said:


> D.I.Y.~ Peter Gabriel
> 
> Y



Yankee Rose~David Lee Roth


S


----------



## Fattitude1

Saturday in the Park~ Chicago

K


----------



## Scorsese86

Knockin' on Heaven's Door - Bob Dylan

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Run On the Spot - Bentley Rhythm Ace

T


----------



## Fattitude1

Take It Easy~ Eagles

Y


----------



## Nas80

You can't count on me - Counting Crows

E


----------



## Fattitude1

Embraceable You~ Andy Williams


U


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Up and Running - Bela Fleck

G


----------



## samuraiscott

God of Thunder~KISS

L


----------



## Aust99

laughing with.... Regina Spektor



H


----------



## Fattitude1

Help!~ Beatles

P


----------



## samuraiscott

Fattitude1 said:


> Help!~ Beatles
> 
> P



Powersurge~Overkill

T


----------



## Fattitude1

Temptation Eyes:batting:~ the Grass Roots

S


----------



## SD007

Sativa Steps - Beardyman

S


----------



## Fattitude1

Six Days on The Road~ Dave Dudley

D


----------



## samuraiscott

Fattitude1 said:


> Six Days on The Road~ Dave Dudley
> 
> D



Desperado~The Eagles

A


----------



## dharmabean

Amapola - Jimmy Dorsey 


A


----------



## Adamantoise

Always Will Be - Hammerfall

E or B?


----------



## dharmabean

Echoes - Pink Floyd

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Sectaur Truth Serum - Sectara

M


----------



## dharmabean

Minnie the Moocher - Cab Calloway

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Radioactive - Kings of Leon

E


----------



## dharmabean

Eight Easy Steps - Alanis Morissette

S


----------



## Fattitude1

Stand By Me~ Ben E. King

E or M


----------



## dharmabean

Everything - Alanis Morissette


G


----------



## Adamantoise

Ghetto Style - Future Cut

E or L?


----------



## dharmabean

Lover Man (Oh Where Can You Be) - Billie Holiday / Sarah Vaughan

Either N (from Man)
or

E (from Be)


----------



## Fattitude1

Nowhere Man~ Beatles

N


----------



## Timberwolf

No One - 2 Unlimited

E


----------



## Fattitude1

Eat It:eat1:~ Weird Al Yankovic

T


----------



## Timberwolf

Thinking Round Corners - Jethro Tull

S


----------



## Fattitude1

Something Stupid~ Frank & Nancy Sinatra

D


----------



## samuraiscott

Fattitude1 said:


> Something Stupid~ Frank & Nancy Sinatra
> 
> D



Domino~KISS

J


----------



## Timberwolf

You mean "O"... 

O Green World - Gorillaz


----------



## stoneyman

D

Don't Let Me Down...


----------



## dharmabean

Night and Day - Fred Astaire


----------



## Timberwolf

You Gotta Say Yes To Another Excess - Yello

S


----------



## dharmabean

Spinal Meningitis - Ween

S


----------



## Fattitude1

Sandman~ America

N


----------



## Timberwolf

Never Let Me Down Again - Depeche Mode

N or maybe I


----------



## Isa

Ich Will - Rammstein


L


----------



## Timberwolf

Lookin' Out My Back Door - CCR

R


----------



## Fattitude1

Rescue Me~ ARETHA!

E or M


----------



## Timberwolf

Money Talks - J.J. Cale

S


----------



## samuraiscott

Timberwolf said:


> Money Talks - J.J. Cale
> 
> S



Suck My Kiss~Red Hot Chili Peppers

T


----------



## Adamantoise

Something - REQ

G


----------



## Timberwolf

Green River - CCR

R


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Reasons - Earth, Wind & Fire

S


----------



## samuraiscott

HeavyDuty24 said:


> Reasons - Earth, Wind & Fire
> 
> S



Spoon Man~Soundgarden

A


----------



## Adamantoise

Never Know Why - Ozzy Osbourne

Y


----------



## Timberwolf

Yeke Yeke - Mory Kanté

E or K


----------



## Adamantoise

Kool Roc Bass - Lo Fidelity Allstars

S


----------



## LJ Rock

Sweet Thing - Rufus feat. Chaka Khan 

G


----------



## Adamantoise

Ganja Man - DJ Krome and Mr.Time

N


----------



## SD007

Na Na Na - My Chemical Romance

A


----------



## Timberwolf

Asleep In The Desert - ZZ Top

T


----------



## Fattitude1

That's Life~ Sinatra

E or F


----------



## Adamantoise

(Feels Like) Heaven - Fiction Factory

N


----------



## Fattitude1

Never My Love~ the Fifth Dimension

E or V


----------



## Nas80

Electric Super Dance Band - Deichkind

D


----------



## Timberwolf

Don't Stop - Madonna

P


----------



## Adamantoise

Parrot Fever - Naem

R


----------



## Timberwolf

Run Through The Jungle - CCR

E or L


----------



## samuraiscott

H

Holy Diver~DIO

B


----------



## DeniseW

that should be R, not B

Run to Me Bee Gees
E


----------



## Adamantoise

Mad Funk - DJ Krome and Mr.Time

K


----------



## SD007

Kenya Dig It? - Ruby Suns

T


----------



## Adamantoise

The Robots - Kraftwerk

S


----------



## SD007

Sound Check (Gravity) - Gorillaz

K or Y?


----------



## Timberwolf

Kids With Guns - Gorillaz

S.


----------



## SD007

Starshine - Gorillaz

N or E




-we should just do gorillaz songs from now on you guys


----------



## Fattitude1

Everyday People~ Sly & the Family Stone

L or E


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Lethal Devotion - Aristeia 

O or N


----------



## Isa

One Bad Stud - The Blasters

D


----------



## Nas80

Death of a clown - Dave Davies

N


----------



## azerty

Ne me quitte pas - Nina Simone

O


----------



## Adamantoise

Obelisk Orbit Overdrive - Titan

E or V?


----------



## Fattitude1

Vehicle~ the Ides of March

E or L


----------



## dharmabean

Endless Skies - VNV Nation

S


----------



## Timberwolf

Sleeping With The Dog - Jethro Tull

G


----------



## dharmabean

Get an Ugly Girl to Marry You - The Coasters or Harry Belafonte or Jimmy Soul


----------



## stoneyman

U

Under the Boardwalk--The Drifters...

K--


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Kill the DJ - Green Day

*J*


----------



## dharmabean

Jammin' - Bob Marley

N


----------



## Fattitude1

Nature Boy~ Nat "King" Cole

Y


----------



## azerty

YMCA - Village people

A


----------



## Fattitude1

A Cowboy Like You~ Reba McIntyre

U


----------



## Adamantoise

Under the Greenwood Tree - Dark Forest

E or...E? Or R?


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Esoteric Agenda - The Haarp Machine

A


----------



## Adamantoise

Amongst the Ruins - Vader

S


----------



## Weirdo890

Son of Suzy Creamcheese - Frank Zappa and the Mothers of Invention

S or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Eaten Alive - Repulsion

E or V?


----------



## Weirdo890

Voices in the Sky - The Moody Blues

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

You Ain't the First - Guns N' Roses

T


----------



## Timberwolf

There's A Storm Coming - Joe Cocker

G


----------



## Fattitude1

Goodbye, Yellow Brick Road~ Elton John

D


----------



## jagtd

Doin' It - LL Cool J

T


----------



## Nas80

Turn me on - David Guetta feat. Nicki Minaj

N


----------



## HeavyDuty24

N.Y.C. Song-Eddie & The Cruisers or (John Cafferty and The Beaver Brown Band)

G


----------



## Timberwolf

Gun Love - ZZ Top

V or E


----------



## willowmoon

Video Killed The Radio Star - The Buggles

R


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

Rebel Soul - Kid Rock

L


----------



## Fattitude1

Love Me Two Times~ the Doors

S


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Spectrum - Florence and the Machine

E


----------



## spiritangel

Eccolalia Something for Kate

A


----------



## willowmoon

Anarchy in the U.K. - The Sex Pistols (or the Megadeth version, my personal favorite)

K


----------



## Fattitude1

Kentucky Rain~ Elvis

N


----------



## HeavyDuty24

"Never Been Out West" -Micky & The Motorcars

T


----------



## bobduhh

"Talk To Me" - Feed Me

E


----------



## Fattitude1

Everybody Loves Somebody~ Dean Martin

Y


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Young - Nickel Creek

G


----------



## SD007

Garbage Truck - Sex Bob-omb

K


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Klimbim - Andy Mckee

M


----------



## Sweetie

Mama Mia - ABBA

A


----------



## Fattitude1

All You Need is Love~ Beatles

E or V


----------



## Weirdo890

Voulez Vous - ABBA

S


----------



## SD007

Swordfish Hotkiss Night - Empire of the Sun

T


----------



## Weirdo890

The Boy Who Wouldn't Hoe Corn - Alison Krauss & Union Station


----------



## Nas80

New Soul - Yael Naim

L


----------



## Timberwolf

Let's Dance - David Bowie

E or C


----------



## SD007

Christmas Unicorn - Sufjan Stevens

N


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Nobody's Girl- Reckless Kelly

L


----------



## Fattitude1

Louie, Louie~ The Stories

E or I


----------



## Oona

Evacuate The Dance Floor - Cascada

R


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Rapunzel- Dave Matthews Band

L


----------



## bbwlibrarian

Love Removal Machine - The Cult

E


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Electric Feel- MGMT

L


----------



## bbwlibrarian

Liar - Rollins Band

R


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Roamin'-Shwayze

N


----------



## bbwlibrarian

New Dress - Depeche Mode

S


----------



## TwilightStarr

Stupid Girl - Garbage

L


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Lotta L's LOL.

Learn To Fly-Foo Fighters

Y


----------



## bbwlibrarian

You're Gonna Need Someone on Your Side - Morrissey

E


----------



## SSBBW Katerina

Embraceable You- Gershwin

U


----------



## Adamantoise

Under the Stench - Coffins 

H


----------



## SSBBW Katerina

How to Save a Life- The Fray

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Expresso Love - Dire Straits

E or V?


----------



## SSBBW Katerina

Everything I Said- The Cranberries

D


----------



## dharmabean

danke schön - wayne newton

N


----------



## bbwlibrarian

Nobody's Supposed to be Here - Deborah Cox

E


----------



## Fattitude1

Everybody's Talking~ Nilson

G


----------



## Sweetie

Fattitude1 said:


> Everybody's Talking~ Nilson
> 
> G



Go Away Little Girl - Donny Osmond

L


----------



## balletguy

Layla=Clapton

A


----------



## Sweetie

All That Jazz - Chicago the Musical

Z


----------



## balletguy

ziggy stardust=Bowie

T


----------



## Adamantoise

The Laws of the Scourge - Sarcofago

G or E?


----------



## Sweetie

Gangnam Style - Psy

M


----------



## Adamantoise

Music to Watch Girls By - Andy Williams 

Y


----------



## bbwlibrarian

You are the Everything - R.E.M.

G


----------



## SSBBW Katerina

Get Ur Freak On- Missy Elliott

N

*btw, to 'Sweetie', et al, All that Jazz was written for CHICAGO by Kander & Ebb. Love my musicals.*


----------



## Sweetie

SSBBW Katerina said:


> Get Ur Freak On- Missy Elliott
> 
> N
> 
> *btw, to 'Sweetie', et al, All that Jazz was written for CHICAGO by Kander & Ebb. Love my musicals.*



Thanks for the info. 

New Day - Alicia Keys

Y


----------



## TwilightStarr

You - Amy Lee

U


----------



## Sweetie

Undercover Angel - Alan O'Day

R or L


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Let Me Love You-Mario

U


----------



## Sweetie

Umbrella - Rihanna

A


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Amor Fati - Washed Out

I


----------



## Fattitude1

I Fall to Pieces~ Patsy Cline

S


----------



## Sweetie

Songbird - Eva Cassidy

D


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

Dancing Till Dawn / Lenny Kravitz

N


----------



## Sweetie

Nightingale - Norah Jones

E


----------



## Fattitude1

Eat It~ Weird Al :eat1:Yankovic:eat2:

T


----------



## Sweetie

Time After Time - Cyndi Lauper

E


----------



## Fattitude1

Eleanor Rigby~ the Beatles

Y


----------



## autopaint-1

Yes It Is - The Beatles

S


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Sail- AWOLNATION

L


----------



## Fattitude1

Live and Let Die~ Paul McCartney/Wings

E or I


----------



## Nas80

Infinity 2012 - Guru Josh

Y


----------



## Sweetie

You Don't Bring Me Flowers - Barbara Streisand/Neil Diamond

S


----------



## dharmabean

Stay - Lisa Loeb

Y


----------



## Fattitude1

You Ain't Seen Nothin Yet~ B.T.O.

T


----------



## rg770Ibanez

The Last Vigil - Meshuggah

L


----------



## Fattitude1

Layla~ Derek & The Dominos

A


----------



## bigpapi4u

a house is not a home-luther vandross


----------



## Weirdo890

Excitable Boy - Warren Zevon

Y


----------



## Aust99

You are a runner and I am my fathers son.... Wolf Parade. 

N


----------



## Weirdo890

New Years Day - Mary Chapin Carpenter

Y


----------



## Fattitude1

You Always Hurt the One You Love~ Spike Jones

E or V


----------



## Weirdo890

Valleri - The Monkees

I


----------



## Oona

Inside Out - Eve 6

T


----------



## Weirdo890

Tarzan of Harlem - Cab Calloway

M


----------



## Sweetie

My Skin - Natalie Merchant

Y or N


----------



## autopaint-1

You're My Everything - Temptations


G


----------



## ClashCityRocker

godzilla - blue oyster cult


----------



## Fattitude1

Always and Forever~ Luther Vandross

R


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

Raining Blood / Slayer

D


----------



## Sweetie

Desperado - Eagles

O


----------



## Fattitude1

Operator~ Jim Croce (the late, great)

R


----------



## SSBBW Katerina

RAPTURE- Blondie

E


----------



## TwilightStarr

Eyes on Fire - Blue Foundation

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Es Paradis - Fatboy Slim 

S


----------



## ConnieLynn

Southern Girl - Amos Lee

L


----------



## Adamantoise

Long Live Rock 'n' Roll - Rainbow

L


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Lifeless-12 Stones (freakin love this song forever!)

S


----------



## BriannaBombshell

Somersault -Sia


A


----------



## Nas80

All of this - Blink 182

S


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

Saints & Sinners / Flogging Molly

S


----------



## Fattitude1

Star Spangled Banner~ various artists

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Rage Against Humanity - Regurgitate

Y


----------



## MattB

You Baby- The Turtles

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

MattB said:


> You Baby- The Turtles
> 
> Y



_Fatboy Slim sampled the drum beat of 'You Baby' for a track from his debut album 'Better Living Through Chemistry' (1996) ._

Yer Girl Got Dissed - Cut La Roc

D


----------



## Fattitude1

Delta Dawn~ Tanya Tucker

N


----------



## MattB

Never My Love- The Association

E


----------



## Fattitude1

Earth Angel~ the Penguins

L


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Luz Y Cielo - Mestis

O


----------



## TwilightStarr

Over You By Now - Jana Kramer

W


----------



## stoneyman

W

Who are you?--The Who

U


----------



## Sweetie

Undercover Lover - Kids in Glass Houses

R


----------



## Fattitude1

Ramblin Man~ Allman Bros.

N


----------



## MattB

Not Of This World- Danzig

D


----------



## Sweetie

Do you want to dance? - Bette Midler

E


----------



## SD007

Eyes Closed - Netsky

D


----------



## Fattitude1

Do That to me One More Time~ Captain & Tennile

E or M


----------



## Nas80

Everything at once - Lenka

C or E


----------



## Fat.n.sassy

Cry To Me - Heart

e


----------



## Fattitude1

Everybody Loves Somebody~ Dean Martin

Y


----------



## MattB

The Beatles- Yer Blues

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Summer Madness - Kool and the Gang

S again.


----------



## Sweetie

Stay - Sara Bareilles

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

You Must Learn - KRS ONE

N


----------



## Fattitude1

New kid in Town~ Eagles

N


----------



## Dmitra

Nothing Lasts - Matthew Sweet

G


----------



## Fattitude1

Gonna get Along Withoutcha Now~ Patience & Prudence

W


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Wonderwall - Oasis

L


----------



## Adamantoise

Lightning Strikes - Ozzy Osbourne

S


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Santa Baby - Eartha Kitt

Y


----------



## Dmitra

Yakkity Yak - The Coasters

K


----------



## balletguy

kick it in second wind-jimmy buffett

d


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Don't trust me - 3oh!3

E


----------



## balletguy

every breath you take-the police

E (again)


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Everclear - Roger Creager

R


----------



## balletguy

ragtop day=jimmy buffett

y


----------



## CaAggieGirl

YOu are killing me here. I had to dig deep into my music library...

You be illin' - Run DMC

N


----------



## balletguy

haha good

No shoes no shirt, no problem--kenney chesney

m


----------



## CaAggieGirl

One of my new faves

Mama's broken heart - Miranda Lambert

T


----------



## balletguy

Truckin'---the dead

N


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Northgate Night - Essay Potna

T


----------



## balletguy

Another T huh...
This kiss=faith hill

S


----------



## CaAggieGirl

I have many S songs

Somebody get me a Doctor - Van Halen

R


----------



## balletguy

ROCK in the USA

John cougar


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Another one bites the dust - Queen

T again


----------



## Weirdo890

Think for Yourself - The Beatles

F


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Fergalicious - Fergie

S


----------



## Weirdo890

Since You Been Gone - Aretha Franklin

N or E


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Early bird - the Eagles

D


----------



## Weirdo890

Don't Worry Baby - The Beach Boys

Y


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Yummy yummy yummy - sha na na

Y again


----------



## Fattitude1

Yesterday Once More~ Carpenters

E or R


----------



## Weirdo890

Eleanor Rigby - The Beatles

Y


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Yesterday - Boyz II Men

Y again, sorry!


----------



## Weirdo890

Yer Blues - The Beatles

S


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Stop and stare - OneRepublic

E


----------



## Weirdo890

Elected - Alice Cooper

D


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Down with the sickness - disturbed

S


----------



## Weirdo890

Surfin' Safari - The Beach Boys

I


----------



## CaAggieGirl

I'm the only one - Melissa Etheridge

E


----------



## Weirdo890

Everything is Broken - Bob Dylan

N


----------



## Dmitra

Nothing On My Mind - Too Much Joy

D


----------



## MattB

Don't Fear The Reaper- BOC

R


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Relevant Intoxication - Fleshwrought 

N


----------



## Fattitude1

Nowhere Man~ Beatles

N


----------



## Weirdo890

No More Mr. Nice Guy - Alice Cooper

Y


----------



## Aust99

You know I'm no good - Amy Winehouse

D


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Down with St. Nick - Ce-Real

K


----------



## Dmitra

Tie Me Kangaroo Down, Sport - Rolf Harris

O


----------



## Adamantoise

Obsolete Deterrence - Dying Fetus

E or C?


----------



## Fattitude1

Come and Get Your Love~ Redbone

E or V


----------



## Dmitra

Velouria - Pixies

A


----------



## MattB

All We Ever Wanted Was Everything- Bauhaus

G


----------



## SSBBW Katerina

Got My Mind Set On You - George Harrison

*U*


----------



## Dmitra

Going Underground - The Jam

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Draped In White - Lust Of Decay

*E* or *T*?


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Every rose has its thorn - poison

N


----------



## Dmitra

Nightdriving - Tribes

G


----------



## Adamantoise

Goddamn Lights - Zatokrev

S


----------



## 1love_emily

Adamantoise said:


> Goddamn Lights - Zatokrev
> 
> S



Sweet Caroline - Neil Diamond


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Eureka! - Chris Thile 

! or A


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Always Something There To Remind Me- Naked Eyes

E


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Enigma Of Abode - Disperse 

D or E


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Everything i ask for- The Maine

R


----------



## Dmitra

Run Til It's Dark - Public Enemy

L or K


----------



## Adamantoise

Kicked Out Of the House - De La Soul

E or S?


----------



## spiritangel

(I have had this song stuck in my head since the last time I saw E here and couldnt think of anything)

ELMO's Song- Sesame St

G


----------



## balletguy

get back--the beatles

k


----------



## spiritangel

Killer on the Loose - Faker

S or E


----------



## balletguy

southren cross=jimmy buffett

s


----------



## MattB

Since I Been Loving You- Led Zeppelin

U


----------



## Dmitra

Untitled - Matthew Sweet :batting:

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Demons - Fatboy Slim

S


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Surface Pension - C418

N


----------



## Fattitude1

Never My Love~ Fifth Dimension

E or V


----------



## Adamantoise

Visions of China - Japan

A


----------



## TwilightStarr

All Around Me - Flyleaf


E


----------



## big_lad27

E.B.A.H (Evil Brain Angel Heart) - Tech N9ne

H


----------



## Dmitra

Like a Hurricane - Neil Young

A


----------



## big_lad27

All I Know - The Game

W


----------



## Nas80

Wish I - Jem

I


----------



## Fattitude1

I Drive Your Truck~ Lee Brice

K


----------



## Adamantoise

(K)now F(orever) - Mudvayne

R


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

Redneck ~ Lamb Of God

K


----------



## Adamantoise

Kings of Killing - Krisiun

G


----------



## SSBBW Katerina

GOT MY MIND SET ON YOU- George Harrison

U


----------



## Dmitra

Alternative Ulster - Stiff Little Fingers

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Rump Shaker - Wreckx-n-Effect

R


----------



## SSBBW Katerina

Dmitra said:


> Alternative Ulster - Stiff Little Fingers
> 
> R



Your song needed to start w/ the letter *U*, hon, not _A_.


----------



## Shan34

Reelin' In The Years - Steely Dan

S


----------



## Dmitra

Susquehanna Hat Company - Too Much Joy

T or Y


----------



## Nas80

You are the Sun - The Subways

N


----------



## rg770Ibanez

New Breed - Pomegranate Tiger 

D


----------



## Dmitra

Dearly Departed - DeVotchKa

Y or D


----------



## Adamantoise

Danger Chamber - Universal Project

R


----------



## imaginarydiva21

rolling in the deep - Adele

P


----------



## Adamantoise

Parasites - Napalm Death

S


----------



## Fattitude1

Superman~ Donna Fargo

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Noel's House Party - Midfield General

Y


----------



## big_lad27

You created a monster - Krizz Kaliko

R


----------



## Dmitra

Rooftop Rendezvous - Jason Manns

P


----------



## Nas80

Piece of my heart - Janis Joplin

T


----------



## Shan34

AC/DC - Touch Too Much

H


----------



## MsugarNspice

Here Without You - 3 Doors Down

U


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Upload Complete - Last Chance To Reason 

T or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Trancendor - Unmothered

R


----------



## rg770Ibanez

R.E.M. - Blotted Science

M


----------



## Fattitude1

Midnight At The Oasis~ Maria Muldaur

S


----------



## BearHug2013

Superman by Goldfinger

N


----------



## MsugarNspice

Not Meant to Be - Theory of a Deadman

E or B


----------



## Adamantoise

Batine Acid - Aphex Twin

D


----------



## Fattitude1

Don't Say You Don't Remember~ Beverly Bremer

R


----------



## Weirdo890

Randy Scouse Git - The Monkees

T


----------



## HeavyDuty24

The Reflex-Duran Duran

X


----------



## Weirdo890

Xanadu - Olivia Newton John

U


----------



## Adamantoise

Use of Force - Sparky Lightbourne

E or C?


----------



## Weirdo890

Everyday - Buddy Holly and the Crickets

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

Your Love - Frankie Knuckles

E or V?


----------



## rg770Ibanez

End Of The Path - Counter World Experience 

H (I'm an idiot)


----------



## Weirdo890

Hard Way Home - Brandi Carlisle

M or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Moscow - Blitz

W


----------



## Nas80

Wish you were here - Wyclef Jean & Macy Gray

E


----------



## Weirdo890

Early Morning Rain - Gordon Lightfoot

N


----------



## Adamantoise

None But My Own - Machine Head

N


----------



## Dmitra

Not A Crime - Gogol Bordello

A or E


----------



## Weirdo890

Absolutely Sweet Marie - Bob Dylan

I or E


----------



## Adamantoise

In Heights of Algolagnia - Palkoski

A


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Afterlight - Steve Roach 

T


----------



## Lovelyone

The Sunshine Song-Jason Mraz
G


----------



## Weirdo890

Give Me One More Shot - Alabama

T


----------



## Lovelyone

Tall, Tall Trees-Alan Jackson

S


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Seein' Red-Unwritten Law

D


----------



## Lovelyone

Walkin' After Midnight-Patsy Cline


----------



## Adamantoise

The Message - Grandmaster Flash & the Furious Five

E or G?


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Goodbye-Steve Earle

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Eel - The Mint Gun Club

L


----------



## Fattitude1

Lucille~ Little Richard

E or L


----------



## Adamantoise

Everything Starts With a Fuck - Alec Empire

K


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Kids - MGMT

S


----------



## RabbitScorpion

Somewhere - The Tymes

B


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Everything to Everyone - Everclear

E


----------



## Weirdo890

Elected - Alice Cooper

D


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Don't look back in anger- Oasis

R


----------



## Weirdo890

Respect - Aretha Franklin

T


----------



## CPProp

Tonight I'm Singing Just For You - Country Joe and the Fish

U


----------



## TwilightStarr

U Started It - Gwen Stefani


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Trippin' Billies - Dave Matthews Band

S


----------



## TwilightStarr

Stepping Stone - Duffy


E


----------



## Nas80

Enjoy the Silence - Depeche Mode

C or E


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Corona and Lime- Shwayze

E or K


----------



## CPProp

Kashmir  Led Zepplin

R


----------



## TwilightStarr

Reach - Twisted Method

H


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Hotel California - Eagles

A


----------



## balletguy

a hard days night=beatles

t


----------



## Weirdo890

The Winner Takes It All - ABBA

L


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Learn To Live- Darius Rucker

E or V


----------



## TwilightStarr

Early Winter - Gwen Stefani


R


----------



## CPProp

Rabbit - Chas and Dave.

T


----------



## TwilightStarr

The Woman With The Tattooed Hands - Atmosphere


S


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Superman- Five For Fighting

N or A


----------



## CPProp

Nodisco - Depeche Mode


O


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

One-U2
E is the next letter!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Easy Target -blink-182

T


----------



## Weirdo890

Tell Me Why - The Beatles

Y


----------



## CPProp

You'll Never Walk Alone - Gerry & The Pacemakers

E


----------



## TwilightStarr

You and I - Lady Gaga


I


----------



## CPProp

Indian Summer - The Doors

R


----------



## BearHug2013

Robot Boy - linkin park

Y


----------



## Weirdo890

You're a Whole Different Person When You're Scared - Warren Zevon

D


----------



## CPProp

Dreams of Long Ago - Enrico Caruso

O


----------



## Weirdo890

Once Was A Time I Thought - The Mamas & The Papas

T


----------



## HeavyDuty24

The Low Highway- Steve Earle

Y


----------



## CPProp

You're So Beautiful - John Denver

L


----------



## Adamantoise

Let the Bass Kick - Carl Cox

K


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Kiss The Rain- Billie Myers

N


----------



## Morganer

Nightswimming by R.E.M. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ahJ6Kh8klM4

P


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Good is Good- Sheryl Crow

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Debut - Nobuo Uematsu

T


----------



## Weirdo890

The Kilburn High Road - Flogging Molly

D


----------



## TwilightStarr

Duality - Slipknot


Y


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Yesterday's Feelings - The Used

S


----------



## CPProp

Sal's Got A Sugar Lip - Lonnie Donegan

P


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Push- Matchbox Twenty

H


----------



## Adamantoise

Hand of the Dead Body - Scarface ft. Ice Cube.

Y


----------



## CPProp

Yakety Yak - The Coasters

K


----------



## Fattitude1

Katmandu~ Bob Seeger

U


----------



## CPProp

Up On The Roof -The Drifters

F


----------



## Nas80

Fly Robin Fly - Silver Convention 

Y


----------



## Fattitude1

You May Be Right~ Billy Joel

T


----------



## Adamantoise

Train Jam - REQ

M


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Machinehead- Bush

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Die Sci-Fi - Wednesday 13

I


----------



## CPProp

Indiana Wants Me - R. Dean Taylor

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Echoes of Death - Pestilence

H


----------



## big_lad27

Hello Walls - Krizz Kaliko

S


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Singularity - Tesseract 

Y


----------



## balletguy

yesterday=beatles

y


----------



## HeavyDuty24

You Belong To Me- Jason Wade

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Expendable Youth - Slayer

H


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Hit The Ground Runnin'- Reckless Kelly

N


----------



## balletguy

never again-kelly clarkson

n


----------



## TwilightStarr

Next to Me - Emeli Sande


E


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Everyday- Dave Matthews Band

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

You Can't Hide Your Love - DMX Krew

E or V?


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Vienna- Billy Joel

A


----------



## TwilightStarr

Always Coming Back Home To You - Atmosphere

U


----------



## littlefairywren

Under Your Spell - Desire

L


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Lay Lady Lay - Bob Dylan

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You're All I Need - Method Man & Mary J Blidge 

D


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Doin' It- LL Cool J

T


----------



## Adamantoise

This Sound Is For the Underground - Krome and Time

D


----------



## CPProp

Down Came the Rain  Mr (Mitch) Murray

N


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Never Never Land- Lyfe Jennings

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Drum Talk - Nik Kershaw

K


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Kill Your Heroes- AWOL Nation

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Sick Bizarre Defaced Creation - Pungent Stench

N


----------



## HeavyDuty24

New Shoes- Paolo Nutini

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Sign of the Beast - Antichrist

T


----------



## HeavyDuty24

The Best Of What's Around- Dave Matthews Band

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Dr.Greenthumb - Cypress Hill

B


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Babylon - David Gray

N


----------



## CPProp

North - Paul Mounsey

H


----------



## Adamantoise

Halo of Disease - Abscess

E or S?


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Song For No One- Ian Broudie

E or N


----------



## MattB

Not Of This World- Danzig

D


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Doesn't Remind Me- Audioslave

E or M


----------



## CPProp

Ee-BY-GUM - Gracie Fields

M


----------



## SprocketRocket

Mambo No. 5 - Lou Bega

H


----------



## TwilightStarr

Harajuku Girls - Gwen Stefani


S


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Swing Swing - All American Rejects

G


----------



## SprocketRocket

Gone Gone Gone - Phillip Phillips 

A


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Echo- Vertical Horizon

O


----------



## SprocketRocket

Only the lonely - Roy Orbison

B


----------



## Adamantoise

Year Of Tha Boomerang - Rage Against The Machine

G


----------



## MattB

Godhate- Dark Funeral

E or T


----------



## HeavyDuty24

This- Darius Rucker

S or I


----------



## SprocketRocket

Somebody To Love - Queen

C


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Elenore - The Turtles

E or R


----------



## Adamantoise

East Coast Melody - Space Raiders

Y


----------



## TwilightStarr

You and I - Lady Gaga

I


----------



## Adamantoise

I Can Feel Your Love - Felice Taylor

E or V?


----------



## MattB

Vampire State Building- Rudimentary Peni

G


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Get Ur Freak On- Missy Elliot

N or O


----------



## Adamantoise

Nothing To Gein - Mudvayne

N


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Nothing Left To Lose- Mat Kearney

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Emotionography - Big Bud

Y


----------



## Fattitude1

You're So Vain~ Carly Simon

N


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Never Say Never - The Fray

R


----------



## CPProp

Round Here - The Counting Crows

E


----------



## HeavyDuty24

CPProp said:


> Round Here - The Counting Crows
> 
> E




Damn good song and band. To keep up with the Counting Crows theme.





Einstein On The Beach (For An Eggman)-Counting Crows


H or N.


----------



## SprocketRocket

HeavyDuty24 said:


> Damn good song and band. To keep up with the Counting Crows theme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Einstein On The Beach (For An Eggman)-Counting Crows
> 
> 
> H or N.



The Counting Crows are indeed excellent so I will continue the theme.. and I chose a letter for a great song by them..

Hey Mr. Jones by The Counting Crows 



A


----------



## MattB

*S*

Symphony of Destruction- Megadeth

N


----------



## Adamantoise

*N*orma*l* - Baby Ford

*L*


----------



## SprocketRocket

*L*ayla by Eric Clapton

A


----------



## Adamantoise

Assassin - Morbid Saint

N


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Nighttiming- Coconut Records

G


----------



## SprocketRocket

(We're) *G*oing to Ibiza! by the Vengaboys

G


----------



## Adamantoise

*A*lbatros*s* - Fleetwood Mac

Next Letter:*S*


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Secret Garden- Bruce Springsteen

N


----------



## SprocketRocket

Never Gonna Get It by En Vogue

M


----------



## CPProp

My Beloved Monster - EELS


R


----------



## Adamantoise

*R*eape*r* by It Spy

R again.


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Revival - Entities 

L


----------



## Adamantoise

Left Right - The Chemical Brothers

T


----------



## SD007

Temecula Sunrise - Dirty Projectors

E or S


----------



## HeavyDuty24

CPProp said:


> My Beloved Monster - EELS
> 
> 
> R




I love this song would have repped you but couldn't!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

SD007 said:


> Temecula Sunrise - Dirty Projectors
> 
> E or S




Save Me - Unwritten Law

E or M


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Meeting - Aegaeon 

G


----------



## Adamantoise

Global Access - Blu Mar Ten

S


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Sowin In The Seeds Of Love- Tears For Fears

E or V


----------



## big_lad27

Eating You - Brotha Lynch Hung

U


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

U got the look from Prince
Letter is K


----------



## SprocketRocket

Killing In The Name Of - Rage Against The Machine

R


----------



## TwilightStarr

Reach - Twisted Method


H


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Hand In My Pocket - Alanis Morissette

T


----------



## TwilightStarr

Talking to Myself - Cousteau

F


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Face Down - The Red Jumpsuit Apparatus

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Nothing Has Been Proved - Dusty Sprigfield

D


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Dancing With Myself - Billy Idol

F


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Flowers for Monday - Tony MacAlpine 

Y


----------



## TwilightStarr

You're Ex Lover Is Dead - Stars

D


----------



## MattB

Dave Goes To Hollywood- The Black Dahlia Murder

D again...


----------



## Adamantoise

Drunk Country - Midfield General

Y


----------



## CPProp

Yomp  thenewno2

P


----------



## Adamantoise

Planet Dust - Bad Company

T


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Through Glass- Stone Sour

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Somebody Loves You - Betty Who

U


----------



## Nas80

Under pressure - Dr. Dre ft. Jay-Z

E


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Everlong- Foo Fighters

G


----------



## CPProp

Gone for Good  The Shins 

D


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

Don't Close Youre Eyes-Kix
Letter is S


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Sad Caper- Hootie & The Blowfish

R


----------



## AuntHen

Raindrops Keep Fallin' On My Head ~BJ Thomas



shout out to Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid!! woot!


trumpet solo at the end. dododododododooooo dodododododododoooo ... :happy:


*D*


----------



## HeavyDuty24

fat9276 said:


> Raindrops Keep Fallin' On My Head ~BJ Thomas
> 
> 
> 
> shout out to Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid!! woot!
> 
> 
> trumpet solo at the end. dododododododooooo dodododododododoooo ... :happy:
> 
> 
> *D*



Haha

Don't Stop The Music- Yarbrough & Peoples

C


----------



## moore2me

Camelot - from the musical _Camelot_, title song sung by Richard Harris
in the 1967 movie musical.


T


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Take Me Home Tonight-Eddie Money

T or H


----------



## Oona

HeavyDuty24 said:


> Take Me Home Tonight-Eddie Money
> 
> T or H




The One - Deuce

N or E


----------



## CPProp

"Nice N' Sleazy" - The Stranglers

Y or Z


----------



## TwilightStarr

You're the Only One - Maria Mena

E


----------



## AuntHen

Electric Youth ~Debbie Gibson (it popped in my head first haha)


H


----------



## stoneyman

fat9276 said:


> Electric Youth ~Debbie Gibson (it popped in my head first haha)
> 
> 
> H




Help! -- The Beatles

"P" or "!"


----------



## HeavyDuty24

TwilightStarr said:


> You're the Only One - Maria Mena
> 
> E



Love this song! kudos for knowing it. This one was a hidden gem. Would rep ya but can't.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

stoneyman said:


> Help! -- The Beatles
> 
> "P" or "!"



Peaceful Easy Feeling-Eagles

G


----------



## AuntHen

Gimme Gimme Gimme (a man after midnight) ~ABBA

E or T


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Tears Fall Down- Hootie & The Blowfish

N or W


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Narcolepsy - Third Eye Blind

Y


----------



## FreeThinker

You Think You're A Man - Divine

*N*


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Name- The Goo Goo Dolls

E or M


----------



## Dmitra

Enola Gay - OMD

A or Y


----------



## HeavyDuty24

A-Punk

Vampire Weekend

K


----------



## littlefairywren

King - Talei Wolfgramm

G


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Gettin' It- Too $hort

T


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

Take It Off The Top - The Dixie Dregs

P


----------



## HeavyDuty24

People Are Crazy-Billy Currington

Y or Z


----------



## CPProp

Zulu Lulu - Bruce Dickinson

U


----------



## Dmitra

Uncle John's Band - The Grateful Dead

D


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Down Under- Men At Work

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Rock Me Tonight - Freddie Jackson

T


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Time- Hootie & The Blowfish

E or M


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Messier Object - Sithu Aye 

T or C


----------



## HeavyDuty24

California - Phantom Planet

A


----------



## littlefairywren

Anytime - Brian McKnight

M or E


----------



## AuntHen

Maybe I'm Amazed ~ Sir Paul McCartney


D


----------



## Dmitra

Da Da Da - Trio

A or A or A!


----------



## MattB

A Pair Of Brown Eyes- The Pogues

S


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Same Song- Digital Underground

G


----------



## littlefairywren

Glory Box - Portishead

Hmmm I think X might be a bit of a stretch 

X or O


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Yes definitly not alot of X songs lol.


O-o-h Child - The Five Stairsteps

D


----------



## BigCutieLaurel

Deconstruction - Devin Townsend Project

N


----------



## TwilightStarr

No Last Call - Full Blown Chaos

L


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Last Nite- The Strokes

E


----------



## littlefairywren

Eaten by the Monster of Love - Sparks

V or E


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Vertigo- U2

O


----------



## littlefairywren

Overload - Zappacosta

D


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Dirty Little Secret- The All American Rejects

T


----------



## littlefairywren

The Weight Of Us - Sanders Bohlke

S


----------



## Dmitra

Sunday Drive - Ladyhawke

Y or E


----------



## Nas80

Elouise - The Lumineers

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Entropy - DJ Shadow

Y


----------



## HeavyDuty24

You Learn- Alanis Morissette

N or R


----------



## Adamantoise

Nihility (Anti-Human Manifesto) - Decapitated

O


----------



## littlefairywren

One Word - Baby Animals

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Day Of Darkness - Deicide

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Shadow of the Sun - Audioslave

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Now Is the Time - Ray Keith

M or E???


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Maps- The Yeah Yeah Yeah's

S or P


----------



## Adamantoise

Superfreak - Rick James

K


----------



## HeavyDuty24

King of Rock -Run-D.M.C.

K or C


----------



## CPProp

Kerosene Kid - Jimmy Wayne

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Deep Creek - All Hail the Yeti

K


----------



## HeavyDuty24

King Of Pain- The Police

N


----------



## Adamantoise

No Fronts - Dog Eat Dog

S


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Snow (Hey Oh)- Red Hot Chili Peppers

W or H


----------



## Adamantoise

HeavyDuty24 said:


> Snow (Hey Ho)- Red Hot Chili Peppers
> 
> W or H



Hail, Genocide! - GWAR

E or D


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Dear Father- Colin Hay

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Req's Garden - Req

N


----------



## HeavyDuty24

New York State Of Mind- Billy Joel

D or N


----------



## Adamantoise

Diesel Power - The Prodigy

R


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Read My Mind (love this song)- The Killers

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Ddevil - System Of A Down

L


----------



## spookytwigg

Look back in anger - David Bowie

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Rump Shaker - Wreckx-N-Effect

R again.


----------



## spookytwigg

Reborn - ThouShaltNot

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Not the Nicest Guy - Lordi

Y


----------



## HeavyDuty24

You and Me- Dave Matthews Band

E


----------



## spookytwigg

Everybody dance now - Marky Mark & the funky bunch

W


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Walking After You- Foo Fighters

U


----------



## spookytwigg

Unforgiven - Metallica

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Nightmare - Loxy and Dylan

E or R?


----------



## spookytwigg

Exterminating angles - The Creatures

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Stricken With Disease - Lust of Decay

S or E?


----------



## HeavyDuty24

So Much for the Afterglow- Everclear

W


----------



## spookytwigg

Where is everybody? - Nine Inch Nails

Y (or ?)


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Youth Of The Nation- P.O.D

N or O


----------



## Adamantoise

NY Pimp - Cut La Roc

P


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Adamantoise said:


> NY Pimp - Cut La Roc
> 
> P




Paper Planes- M.I.A.

S


----------



## Fattitude1

Sounds of Silence~ Si and Gar

E or C


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Crazy Eddies' Last Hurrah- Reckless Kelly

H


----------



## Dmitra

Huliganjetta - Gogol Bordello

A


----------



## HeavyDuty24

A Girl Like You- Edwyn Collins

U


----------



## spookytwigg

Under Pressure - Queen + Bowie

E or R


----------



## Adamantoise

Revocate the Agitator - Deicide

R...again.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Alot of R's! lol


Rag Doll- Aerosmith

L


----------



## Sweetie

HeavyDuty24 said:


> Alot of R's! lol
> 
> 
> Rag Doll- Aerosmith
> 
> L



Let It Rain - Buddy Guy

N


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Never Ending Story- Limahl

Y


----------



## spookytwigg

Young & lovely -Jherek Bischoff

L or Y


----------



## Adamantoise

You Suffer - Napalm Death

R


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Rebel Beat- The Goo Goo Dolls

T


----------



## Adamantoise

The Man With The Golden Toast - Bentley Rhythm Ace

T again.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Take Me on The Floor- The Veronicas

R again. well damn lol


----------



## Adamantoise

HeavyDuty24 said:


> Take Me on The Floor- The Veronicas
> 
> R again. well damn lol



Reach Out - Midfield General feat. Linda Lewis

T!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Haha T!

Teenage Dirtbag- Wheatus

G


----------



## Sweetie

Give Me One Reason - Tracy Chapman

E


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Edge Of Seventeen- Stevie Nicks

N


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

Never Enough / Papa Roach

H


----------



## spookytwigg

Halo - Depeche mode

O


----------



## Adamantoise

Oriental Grill - Scratchy Muffin

L


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Landed- Ben Folds

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Deicide - Deicide

E or D?


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Dead Man's Party- Oingo Boingo

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

Yer Girl Got Dissed - Cut La Roc

D


----------



## HeavyDuty24

D'you Know What I Mean- Oasis

N


----------



## spookytwigg

Nevermind - The Birthday Massacre

D


----------



## HeavyDuty24

D again lol.

Damn, I Wish I Was Your Lover- Sophie B. Hawkins

R


----------



## spookytwigg

Roaming Soul - Bitter ruin

L (Or U)


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Legendary- Lou Barlow (love this song)

Y


----------



## Sweetie

Desperado - The Eagles

O


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Ocean Avenue- Yellowcard

E


----------



## Sweetie

Every Breath You Take - The Police

E


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Everybody Wants Something- The Zit Remedy 

haha 

G


----------



## Dmitra

God is a Bullet - Concrete Blonde

T


----------



## HeavyDuty24

The Space Between- Dave Matthews Band

N


----------



## Sweetie

Natural Mystic - Bob Marley

C


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Come Away With Me- Nini Camps

E or M


----------



## Sweetie

Me and Bobby McGee - Janis Joplin

M


----------



## Adamantoise

Empowered By Blasphemy - Deicide

Y


----------



## Sweetie

You Don't Know Me - Ray Charles

M


----------



## Adamantoise

Must Have A Moustache - Sparky Lightbourne

E or H?


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Hate Me- Blue October

E


----------



## SprocketRocket

Earthcrosser - Veruca Salt 

D


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Radio- Darius Rucker

O


----------



## SprocketRocket

Oh No You Didn't - Mercenaries 2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7N-nzXxIFzk

W


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Tangled Up In Blue- Bob Dylan

E or U


----------



## Adamantoise

Urban Guerilla - Hawkwind

A


----------



## spookytwigg

Ampersand - Amanda Palmer

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Down Rodeo - Rage Against The Rage

O


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Only Lonely- Hootie & The Blowfish

Y or L


----------



## TwilightStarr

Last Resort - Papa Roach

T


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Tell Me Baby- Red Hot Chili Peppers

Y or B


----------



## littlefairywren

Big - Sneaky Sound System

G


----------



## SprocketRocket

Pursuit by *G*essafelstein

P


----------



## Dmitra

Positive Vibrations - The Soft Boys

E


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Save Tonight- Eagle-Eye Cherry

T


----------



## Adamantoise

Thumb Screw - Twisted Individual

W


----------



## TwilightStarr

Wildest Moments - Jessie Ware

S


----------



## spookytwigg

She - Misfits

E


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Everybody, Everybody- Black Box

Y or D


----------



## Adamantoise

Yet Another Movie - Pink Floyd

E or I?


----------



## SprocketRocket

Intergalactic - Beastie Boys

W


----------



## Adamantoise

Christ Denied - Deicide

D


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

No Doubt
Different People
Letter is E


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Elevator- Boxcar Racer

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Revenge of the Scabby Man - Impetigo

N


----------



## HeavyDuty24

No More Mr. Nice Guy- Alice Cooper

Y or U


----------



## SprocketRocket

You Really Got Me by Van Halen

D


----------



## MattB

*E*mbrace of the Endless Ocean- Amon Amarth

N


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Not Broken- The Goo Goo Dolls

N or E


----------



## littlefairywren

No Lies - Noiseworks

S


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Send It Up- Vertical Horizon

P


----------



## littlefairywren

Pony - Ginuwine

Y


----------



## spookytwigg

You and me - easyworld

E


----------



## SprocketRocket

Everything You Know Is Wrong - Weird Al Yankovic

H


----------



## Adamantoise

Garden Party - Marillion

Next Letter: Y


----------



## CPProp

Year of Tha Boomerang - Rage Against The Machine

G


----------



## littlefairywren

Guess Who Loves You More - Raheem DeVaughn

E or R


----------



## CPProp

Radio Radio - Elvis Costello and The Attractions

O


----------



## Adamantoise

Obelisk Orbit Overdrive - Titan

E or V?


----------



## littlefairywren

Voices Carry - Til Tuesday

Y


----------



## HeavyDuty24

You- Jesse Powell

U


----------



## Adamantoise

You Will Bleed - Perversium

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Don't Take it Personal - Monica

L


----------



## Adamantoise

Lifestream - Nobuo Uematsu

M


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Adamantoise said:


> Lifestream - Nobuo Uematsu
> 
> M




FF7 soundtrack is pure gold, Uematsu is a genius.

Mama Said Knock You Out- LL Cool J

T


----------



## TwilightStarr

Throw It All Away - Brandi Carlile

Y


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Your A God- Vertical Horizon

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Day Too Soon - Sia

N


----------



## Dmitra

No More No More - Aerosmith

O


----------



## SprocketRocket

Oh Sheila by Ready For The World

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Song For Dot - Space Raiders

T


----------



## pepsicola93

Tea Party -- Kerli

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You've Changed - Sia

D


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Daft Punk Is Playing at My House- LCD Soundsystem

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Enchanted Nightmare - Deicide

R or E?



HeavyDuty24 said:


> FF7 soundtrack is pure gold, Uematsu is a genius.



I agree wholeheartedly. :happy:


----------



## SprocketRocket

Everybody Hurts by R.E.M.

^^ Sometimes.

Next letter is *R*



> FF7 soundtrack is pure gold, Uematsu is a genius.



Yes. The music is so beautiful, it brings me to tears. 

Let's link that, as beautiful and magnificent as anything I have ever heard. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPUM8nYNeAM


----------



## Adamantoise

Spy Who Loved Moose - Bentley Rhythm Ace 

E or S?


----------



## SprocketRocket

Closing Time by *S*emi *S*onic

R


----------



## Adamantoise

SprocketRocket said:


> Closing Time by *S*emi *S*onic
> 
> R



Title of song must start with last letter of previous song; for example:

When Heaven Burn*s* - Deicide

Next Song Title must begin with an S.

Song For Lind*y* - Fatboy Slim

Next Song Title must begin with a Y. :happy:


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Yeah- Usher

H


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Big Yellow Taxi by Counting Crows ft. Vanessa Carliton

I


----------



## HeavyDuty24

ClutchingIA19 said:


> Big Yellow Taxi by Counting Crows ft. Vanessa Carliton
> 
> I



LOVE that song! good cover Adam and Vanessa did

I Alone- Live

E


----------



## DKnight00

Ebb Tide - Frank Sinatra

E or D


----------



## 1love_emily

End of Time by Beyonce

M or E


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Mad- Ne-Yo

D


----------



## Shan34

Don't be Shy - Cat Stevens

Y


----------



## HeavyDuty24

You Let Your Heart Go Too Fast- Spin Doctors

T


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Best Of You by Foo Fighters

U


----------



## HeavyDuty24

ClutchingIA19 said:


> Best Of You by Foo Fighters
> 
> U



Great song love The Foo.

U Want Me 2- Sarah McLachlan

E or 2 LOL


----------



## Dmitra

Eddie's Balloon - Mushman

N


----------



## Iannathedriveress

And Love Said No by H.I.M.

O


----------



## spookytwigg

Only - nine inch nails

Y


----------



## Dmitra

Yankee Doodle - Traditional/Dr. Richard Shuckburgh

E


----------



## MattB

Misfits- Earth A.D.

D


----------



## jayduhgr8

Don't stop believin' - Journey

N


----------



## littlefairywren

Need To Feel Loved - Reflekt

D


----------



## TwilightStarr

Downtown - Lady Antebellum

N


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Next Year- Foo Fighters

R


----------



## moore2me

Rocket Man (Elton John)

N


----------



## TwilightStarr

Never See the Day - Straight Line Stitch


----------



## moore2me

Yesterday - The Beatles

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You're the First, The Last, My Everything - The fabulous...Barry White

G


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Great White Whale - Secret And Whisper 

E or L


----------



## spookytwigg

Everybody's happy nowdays - the buzzcocks

S


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Suck My Kiss- Red Hot Chili Peppers

S or I


----------



## Dmitra

I'm Your Man - Richard Hell & The Voidoids

M or N


----------



## Adamantoise

Never Return Alive - Yuzo Koshiro

E or V?


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Your Love by Keane

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Encased In Concrete - Cannibal Corpse

e or t


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Embrace The Unknown - Exivious 

N


----------



## syrenbbwfantasy

Nine in the Afternoon by Panic! At the Disco 

G


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Natives- Blink 182

S


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Weightless by Natasha Bedingfield 

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Scars of the Crucifix - Deicide

X


----------



## littlefairywren

Xanado - Olivia Newton John

O


----------



## spookytwigg

Old -assemblage 23

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Defacing You With My Nails - Vomit the Soul

S


----------



## Dmitra

She Knows - The Hummingbirds

E or S


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Silent Movie by Natasha Bedingfield

E


----------



## moore2me

Evergreen - Barbara Streisand

N


----------



## Nas80

Never again - Kelly Clarkson

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Now! - The Scorpions

W


----------



## Iannathedriveress

My Shadow by Keane

W


----------



## TwilightStarr

Wreck of the Day - Anna Nalick

Y


----------



## Fattitude1

You Always Hurt the One You Love~ Spike Jones

E or V


----------



## Dmitra

Viva Las Vegas - Elvis Presley (also Dead Kennedys)

A or S or S


----------



## spookytwigg

Somebody that I used to know - Gotye

W


----------



## Adamantoise

Whoosh - Bentley Rhythm Ace

H


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Tush by ZZ Top

H


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Hyperlips - Com Truise 

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Scum - Napalm Death

M


----------



## Dmitra

Mandocello - Cheap Trick

O


----------



## spookytwigg

Ornaments of gold - siouxsie and the banshees

D


----------



## moore2me

Desperado by the Eagles

O


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Test For Echo by Rush

O


----------



## Adamantoise

On the Other Side of the Mountain - Nobuo Uematsu

N


----------



## spookytwigg

North, south, east, west - the Jane Austen argument


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

Dixie Chicks The Long Way Round


----------



## spookytwigg

Down in it - Nine Inch Nails

I or T


----------



## Adamantoise

Taking Fear From Behind - Lo Fidelity Allstars

D


----------



## SSBBW Katerina

Domino Dancing- Pet Shop Boys

G


----------



## Adamantoise

Grind - Alice In Chains

D


----------



## Weirdo890

Dancing Queen - ABBA

N


----------



## Adamantoise

New Orleans - Gillian

S


----------



## Weirdo890

Surfer Girl - The Beach Boys

L


----------



## spookytwigg

Love is a losing game - Amy Winehouse

E


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Eight Days a Week- The Beatles

K


----------



## Dmitra

Keep Yourself Alive - Queen

P or F


----------



## Adamantoise

Valley of the Dolls - Generation X

S


----------



## pegz

Smooth Operator ~ Sade

R


----------



## spookytwigg

Right now - the creatures

W


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Where Have All The Cowboys Gone- Paula Cole

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Electricity Hit Me - Sparky Lightbourne

E or M?


----------



## Weirdo890

Mack the Knife - Bobby Darin

F or E


----------



## Dmitra

Fan Mail - Blondie

L


----------



## spookytwigg

Lost - Amanda Palmer and the Grand Theft Orchestra 

T


----------



## Adamantoise

Two Turntables, A Power Cut and The DJ's Gone Off - Bentley Rhythm Ace

F


----------



## SSBBW Katerina

Father Figure- George Michael

*E*


----------



## spookytwigg

Exit music (for a film) - Radiohead

M


----------



## Adamantoise

Makes Me Wonder - Calibre

R


----------



## TwilightStarr

Right As Rain - Adele

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Natural Liberation Of Fear Through The Ritual Deception Of Death - Nile

H


----------



## Dmitra

Hugo - Too Much Joy

O


----------



## spookytwigg

Oblivion - Bastille

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Not Of This Earth - Deicide

H


----------



## littlefairywren

How We Do - Rita Ora

O


----------



## Adamantoise

On That Dust - DJ Hype

T


----------



## kizzylove

Tears On My Pillow - Johnny Nash

W


----------



## Dmitra

Who's Landing in My Hangar? - Human Switchboard

G


----------



## Weirdo890

Goodnight Boogie - Hound Dog Taylor & The House Rockers

I or E


----------



## Adamantoise

I Am No-One - Deicide

E or N?


----------



## Dmitra

Eulogy - TOOL

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

Yet Another Movie - Pink Floyd

I or E?


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Eidolon - Allan Holdsworth

N


----------



## Nas80

No Milk Today - Hermans Hermits

Y


----------



## CPProp

Young Lust - Pink Floyd


----------



## Adamantoise

The Four Horsemen - Metallica

N


----------



## lubbybubby

Nothing Else Matters - also Metallica

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Sanctify Yourself - Simple Minds

F


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Fatal Tragedy - Dream Theater 

Y


----------



## Jon Blaze

You shook me all night long - AC/DC 
G


----------



## Dmitra

Gidget Goes to Hell - Suburban Lawns

L


----------



## CPProp

Laguna Sunrise - Black Sabbath

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Execute the Anthropophagi - Deeds of Flesh

I


----------



## CPProp

Icky Thump - The White Stripes

P


----------



## Adamantoise

Proliferous Souls - Pestilence

S


----------



## Dmitra

Sophia - Laura Marling

A


----------



## Adamantoise

Axe Attack - The Kill

K


----------



## Dmitra

Knock On Wood - Eddie Floyd, Evelyn "Champagne" King, etc. (inspired by LFW)

K


----------



## Adamantoise

Kill You Before You Kill Me - Wednesday 13

E or M?


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

Everybody Knows Dixie Chicks
Letter is E


----------



## Adamantoise

Enlightenment - Aldo Bender

T


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Temp Files - Last Chance To Reason

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Sickening Metamorphosis - Cannibal Corpse

S again.


----------



## Dmitra

Spiders - The Vapors

S! o.0


----------



## Adamantoise

Spoils of War - English Dogs

R


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Rocky Ground- Bruce Springsteen

D


----------



## Nas80

Do What I Do - Noah And The Whale

O


----------



## Adamantoise

Oriental Grill - Scratchy Muffin

L


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Look What You've Done -Jet

E


----------



## Adamantoise

End the Wrath of God - Deicide

D


----------



## Weirdo890

Dancing Queen - ABBA

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Never Rat - Post Mortem

T


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Take A Picture- Filter

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Erratic - American Head Charge

C


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Come To Me- The Goo Goo Dolls

E or M


----------



## Adamantoise

Midnight Queen - Sarcofago

N


----------



## HeavyDuty24

New Attitude- Patti Labelle

E or D


----------



## J_Underscore

Everybody Dance Now - C&C Music Factory

W


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Where Are You Going- Dave Matthews Band

G


----------



## TwilightStarr

Gunpowder & Lead - Miranda Lambert

D


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Dancing In The Moonlight- King Harvest

T


----------



## Adamantoise

Two Princes - Spin Doctors

S


----------



## TwilightStarr

Sex On Fire - Kings of Leon

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Empowered By Blasphemy - Deicide

Y


----------



## Dmitra

You Don't Have To Say You Love Me - Dusty Springfield

U or T


----------



## Adamantoise

To Hell With God - Deicide

D


----------



## Weirdo890

Darkest Hour - Arlo Guthrie


----------



## Adamantoise

Reeking Hellhole - Regurgitate

E or L?


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Lua- Bright Eyes

A


----------



## Adamantoise

Alchemy of the Black Sun Cult - Goatwhore

T


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Too Late To Turn Back Now -Cornelius Bros and Sister Rose

W


----------



## Adamantoise

Wash Your Face In My Sink - Dream Warriors

K


----------



## HeavyDuty24

King Of Pain- The Police

N or I


----------



## Adamantoise

Nomads - Grist

S


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Sweet Surrender- Sarah Mclachlan

R


----------



## CPProp

Running Bear  Johnny Preston

R


----------



## AuntHen

Right Now ~Van Halen


W


----------



## HeavyDuty24

We Are- Tupelo Honey

E


----------



## TwilightStarr

Every Storm(Runs Out of Rain) - Gary Allen

M


----------



## HeavyDuty24

My My, Hey Hey- Neil Young

Y


----------



## Dmitra

You're Still the One - Orleans

L


----------



## TwilightStarr

Let Her Go - Passenger

O


----------



## HeavyDuty24

TwilightStarr said:


> Let Her Go - Passenger
> 
> O



LOVE this song!

On To The Next One- Jay-Z

E or N


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus

HeavyDuty24 said:


> LOVE this song!
> 
> On To The Next One- Jay-Z
> 
> E or N



"Nice Work If You Can Get It" - Frank Sinatra

T


----------



## Adamantoise

They Swallowed the Sun - GWAR

N


----------



## TwilightStarr

Next to me - Emeli Sande

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Emperor - Hybrid Nightmares

R


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

Refried Dreams-Tim McGraw
S


----------



## TwilightStarr

Sweet Nothing - Calvin Harris ft. Florence Welch

G


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Gaucho- Dave Matthews Band

O


----------



## pegz

Only The Good Die Young ~ Billy Joel

G


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Get U Home- Shwayze

E


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Efflorescent - Erra 

T


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Torn- Ednaswap

N


----------



## moore2me

North to Alaska - Johnny Horton

(Actually, this January I just have to go outside to get the Alaska effect. It's freezing around this state. We are sleeping in our street clothes most nights.)


----------



## HeavyDuty24

A Rush Of Blood To The Head -Coldplay

D


----------



## imaginarydiva21

Dark horse katy perry


----------



## TwilightStarr

Early Winter - Gwen Stefani

R


----------



## luvmybhm

radio song -REM

g

gosh i missed this game...


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Good Life- One Republic

E


----------



## TwilightStarr

Emily - From First to Last

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You're the First, The Last, My Everything - Barry White

G


----------



## TwilightStarr

Get Low - Lil Jon ft. The Eastside Boyz


W


----------



## Dmitra

Wave of Mutilation - Pixies

F


----------



## Esther

^^ 
This would be 'N' though, right?

No One Knows - Queens of the Stone Age

S


----------



## luvmybhm

stop me if you think you've heard this one before- the smiths

e


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Exhale (Shoop Shoop) - Whitney Houston

E or P


----------



## luvmybhm

everybody loves somebody-dean martin 

y


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Your Still The One- Shania Twain

E or N


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Nocturnal Conspiracy - Haken 

Y or C


----------



## Dmitra

California Man - The Move/Cheap Trick

A or N


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Another Night- Real McCoy

T


----------



## littlefairywren

Tender Years - Eddie & the Cruisers

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Solid State Survivor - Yellow Magic Orchestra

R


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Roscoe - Midlake

E or O


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Easy Lover- Phil Collins and Philip Bailey

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Ready to Go - Martin Solveig ft. Kele

O


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Only Lonely- Hootie & The Blowfish

Y


----------



## Dmitra

Yoga Pants Song - Middle Part

A, S, or G.



_Disclaimer: I am only aware of this song, I have not listened to it and do not claim it's good, tuneful, or respectful._


----------



## luvmybhm

Gloria -Van Morrison

a


----------



## Blackhawk2293

Another Part of Me - Michael Jackson 

E


----------



## TwilightStarr

Early Winter - Gwen Stefani

R


----------



## lucca23v2

Ready to Love Again - Lady Antebellum

N


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Nothin'- Townes Van Zandt

G


----------



## luvmybhm

good day sunshine -the beatles

e


----------



## TwilightStarr

Emily - From First To Last

Y


----------



## HeavyDuty24

You And Me- Dave Matthews Band

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Eyeless, Soulless - Herfst

S


----------



## AuntHen

Saturday Night Special ~The Runaways


L


----------



## balletguy

Livingston Saterday Night

Jimmy Buffett

T


----------



## TwilightStarr

The Story - Brandi Carlile

Y


----------



## balletguy

yesterday

the beatles

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

Your Own Enemy - Indian Ropeman

Y


----------



## AuntHen

Your Baby Doesn't Love You Anymore ~The Carpenters


E


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Eazy Duz It- Eazy-E

T


----------



## Adamantoise

Troll - DJ Zinc

L


----------



## kizzylove

Lady In Red - Chris de Burgh

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Damnation Under God - GWAR

D


----------



## Dmitra

Diamond Dogs - David Bowie

D or S


----------



## TwilightStarr

Shoes - Atmosphere


S


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Sad Song- Oasis

G


----------



## Shan34

Go Your Own Way - Fleetwood Mac

Y


----------



## big_lad27

You owe like pookie - Tech N9ne

E


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Emotion Sickness - Silverchair

S


----------



## HeavyDuty24

So Much For The Afterglow- Everclear

W


----------



## Missamanda

War Pigs - Black Sabbath

S


----------



## luvmybhm

Some Like It Hot -Power Station 

John Taylor swoon...:smitten:

T


----------



## MrSensible

The Ripper - Judas Priest

R


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Radio- Darius Rucker


----------



## dharmabean

Once in a While - Tommy Dorsey


----------



## Sadlock

Entourage - Omarion


----------



## Adamantoise

Escort Service of the Dead - Regurgitate

D


----------



## Missamanda

Devil's swing - Godsmack 

G


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Going Somewhere- Colin Haye

E


----------



## Dmitra

Entering White Cecilia - The New Pornographers

G


----------



## Nas80

Get Lucky - Daft Punk

Y


----------



## Missamanda

You wear me down - Danko Jones

N


----------



## HeavyDuty24

New Morning- Alpha Rev

G


----------



## MattB

Gimme Shelter- Rolling Stones

R

(It's on the radio right now...)


----------



## Missamanda

Run for Cover - Otep

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Re-Return of the Original Art Form - Major Force

M


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Maggie's Farm- Bob Dylan

M or R


----------



## Post_Ironic

Molly and Tenbrooks ~ Bill Monroe and His Bluegrass Boys

S


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Secret Garden- Bruce Springsteen

N


----------



## Post_Ironic

Nobody's Darling ~ Charlie Feathers

G


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Goodbye Girl- Hootie & The Blowfish

L


----------



## Post_Ironic

Love Will Tear Us Apart ~ Joy Division

T


----------



## HeavyDuty24

This Hard Land- Bruce Springsteen

D


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

Luke Bryan -D
Drink A Beer


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

Letter is D


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

Whoops...R


----------



## Missamanda

Rebel Yell - Billy Idol

L


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Love Letter- Shwayze

R


----------



## Dmitra

Roi - The Breeders

I eye!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

I Will Buy You A New Life- Everclear

E


----------



## Missamanda

Everybody wants you - Billy Squier
U


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Up!- Shania Twain

P or ! 

LOL


----------



## Adamantoise

Pay For the Privilege of Breathing - Napalm Death

G


----------



## Shan34

Get Out of Denver - Bob Seger (love this song, it's fun)

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Ready to Go - Martin Solveig ft. Kele

O


----------



## swamptoad

_On The Road Again_ - Willie Nelson


*N*


----------



## rg770Ibanez

No One Would Notice If You Died - The Last Felony

D


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Dancing In The Dark- Bruce Springsteen

K


----------



## swamptoad

Kodachrome - Paul Simon


E


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Everytime You Go Away- Hall & Oates

Y


----------



## Missamanda

Yeah - Seether
H


----------



## swamptoad

Help Me Rhonda - The Beach Boys


A


----------



## Dmitra

Ana Ng - They Might Be Giants

G


----------



## swamptoad

Gling-Gló - Björk Guðmundsdóttir & tríó Guðmundar Ingólfssonar



O


----------



## Adamantoise

Orchard - Windhand

D


----------



## swamptoad

Died In Your Arms - Cutting Crew



S


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Someday We'll Know- The New Radicals

W


----------



## swamptoad

Walk Like An Egyptian - The Bangles


N


----------



## Timberwolf

Neverland - Sisters Of Mercy

D


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Dear Maria, Count Me In- All Time Low

N


----------



## Timberwolf

Never Before - Deep Purple

E


----------



## swamptoad

Even In His Youth - Nirvana



H


----------



## HeavyDuty24

How Can I Ease The Pain- Lisa Fischer

N or I


----------



## swamptoad

Impossible Soul - Sufjan Stevens



L


----------



## Nas80

Loser - Beck

R


----------



## swamptoad

Rag Doll - The Four Seasons 



L


----------



## Adamantoise

Lord of All Fevers and Plague - Morbid Angel

E or U


----------



## Dmitra

Under Pressure - David Bowie and Queen

R or E


----------



## moore2me

Every Which Way But Loose

E or S


----------



## Snow Angel

Sweet Surrender - Sarah McLachlan

R


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Reelin' In The Years- Steely Dan

S


----------



## TwilightStarr

Sober - Little Big Town

R


----------



## swamptoad

Rhiannon - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Never- Heart

R


----------



## swamptoad

Rocky Raccoon - The Beatles


N


----------



## Dmitra

Never Gonna Give You Up - The Black Keys

P


----------



## swamptoad

Papa Don't Preach - Madonna


H


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Hit Me With Your Best Shot- Pat Benatar

T


----------



## Dmitra

Thanksgiving in Reno - Too Much Joy

O


----------



## Shan34

On The Radio - Donna Summer

O (again!)


----------



## swamptoad

Operator - Jim Croce


R


----------



## Adamantoise

Requiem - Leuroj

M


----------



## swamptoad

Mockingbird - Inez Foxx



D


----------



## Nas80

Drunk - Ed Sheeran

K


----------



## Weirdo890

Knowing Me, Knowing You - ABBA

U


----------



## Adamantoise

Unfit For Human Consumption - Carcass

N


----------



## Weirdo890

No More Mr. Nice Guy - Alice Cooper

Y


----------



## swamptoad

Yakety Yak - The Coasters



K


----------



## kizzylove

Knock Three Times - Tony Orlando and Dawn

S


----------



## Dmitra

Sick of Myself - Matthew Sweet

F


----------



## x0emnem0x

Float On - Modest Mouse

B


----------



## littlefairywren

Be Here Now - Ray LaMontagne

W


----------



## HeavyDuty24

When You Were Young- The Killers

G


----------



## TwilightStarr

God Gave Me You - Blake Shelton

U


----------



## Saisha

Under the Boardwalk - The Drifters

K


----------



## kizzylove

Killing Me Softly - The Fugees

Y


----------



## Saisha

You Make Me Feel Like A Natural Woman - Aretha Franklin


----------



## kizzylove

Nobody's Home - Avril Lavigne

E


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Everybody Have Fun Tonight- Wang Chung

T


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

T-That Summer Garth Brooks


----------



## Saisha

Rabiosa - Shakira

A


----------



## kizzylove

All or nothing - O-Town

G


----------



## Saisha

Georgia On My Mind - Ray Charles

D


----------



## stickypistil

Don't Go - En Vogue

O


----------



## Adamantoise

Obscene Body Slayings - Regurgitate

S


----------



## Saisha

Sailing - Rod Stewart

G


----------



## Dmitra

Goodbye Girl - Squeeze

E or L


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Lost In You- Three Days Grace

U


----------



## Adamantoise

Urban Blues - S Gurley

S


----------



## Saisha

Santa Baby - Eartha Kitt

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

Yeast (Interlude) - Armand Van Helden

E or D?


----------



## Timberwolf

Don't Cry Sister - J.J. Cale

R


----------



## Saisha

Rapture - Blondie 

E


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Everybody, Everybody- Blackbox

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

You Drive Me Nervous - Alice Cooper

S


----------



## Saisha

Safety Dance - Men Without Hats

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Entra Mi Casa - Armand Van Helden

A


----------



## Saisha

A Life On The Ocean Wave - Henry Russell

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Enslaver AD - WolveXhys

D


----------



## Shan34

Drive - Incubus

E


----------



## Timberwolf

Every Second Counts - Chris Rea

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Sexiest Man In Jamaica - Mint Royale 

A


----------



## Fattitude1

All My Exes Live in Texas~ George Strait

S


----------



## Saisha

S - Stagger Lee - Lloyd Price

E


----------



## Fattitude1

Embraceable You~ Sinatra

U


----------



## Adamantoise

Underwater Love - Smoke City

E or V?


----------



## Nas80

Ein Teil - Cro

L


----------



## Adamantoise

Lumpy Psalms - Autolump

S


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Seafarer - Tigran Hamasyan 

R


----------



## Saisha

Sic 'em On a Chicken - Zac Brown Band

N

oops -

o.k. umm,

Rooster - Alice In Chains

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Retaliation - Black Crucifixion

N


----------



## Fattitude1

Nobody Knows The Trouble I Seen~ Princess Vespa

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Nokken - Sea Bastard

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Neal Cassady Starts Here - Fatboy Slim

E or R?

Needed to bump this thread. I hope no-one minds too much.


----------



## spookytwigg

Rise - Public image limited

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Endless Pain - Kreator

N


----------



## spookytwigg

Nostalgic pushead - manic street preachers 

D


----------



## Ohio Lady

Dreaming - Blondie

G


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Gone - Ben Folds

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Early Dawn - Careless

N


----------



## TwilightStarr

Next To Me - Emeli Sande'

E


----------



## Ohio Lady

(Everything I do), I do it for you - Bryan Adams

U


----------



## TwilightStarr

U + Ur Hand - Pink


D


----------



## Adamantoise

Demented Aggression - Cannibal Corpse

N


----------



## EMH1701

Night Life - Hendrix.

J


----------



## Adamantoise

Jah Sunshine - Tribe of Issachar and Tenor Fly

E or N?


----------



## wrenchboy

Nettie -Type O Negative
I or e


----------



## Adamantoise

In Death We Speak - Austerymn

K


----------



## littlefairywren

Kissin' on my Tattoos - August Alsina 

S


----------



## spookytwigg

Survivalism - Nine Inch Nails 

M


----------



## Adamantoise

Mr.Wendal - Arrested Development

L


----------



## Nas80

Lover of the Light - Mumford & Sons

"T"


----------



## Adamantoise

Torn Through - Cannibal Corpse

H


----------



## luvmybhm

hammer to fall -queen

L


----------



## shadowedmorning

Little Talks - Of Monsters and Men

S


----------



## spookytwigg

Suck - pigface

K


----------



## shadowedmorning

Killing in the Name - Rage Against the Machine

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Everyday Hazards - The Advisory Circle

S


----------



## spookytwigg

Switch - Siouxsie & the banshees


----------



## Adamantoise

History of Hill House - Humphery Searle

E or S?


----------



## littlefairywren

Stolen Dance - Milky Chance

C or E


----------



## Deacone

Custer - Slipknot

T or E


----------



## Dmitra

Eisler On The Go - Billy Bragg & Wilco

O


----------



## Adamantoise

Outta Space - Jimi Tenor

E or C?


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Carry On- FUN

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Nerthus - Northern Oak

S


----------



## Dmitra

Sleepyhead - Passion Pit

D


----------



## Pixelpops

DLZ - TV on the Radio


----------



## Adamantoise

Ziggy Stardust - David Bowie

T


----------



## Pixelpops

Timber - Pitbull ft Kesha


----------



## Adamantoise

Race With the Devil - The Gun

L


----------



## Pixelpops

Little Black Sandals - Sia


----------



## spookytwigg

Somebody - Depeche Mode 

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

Yesterday's Entertainment - Pye Corner Audio

T


----------



## TenTen20

Try It On- Interpol

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Nicht die Welt - Ulf Lohmann 

T


----------



## TenTen20

TV Glotzer- Nina Hagen

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Rekkit (Greetings From Lino Square) - Death In Vegas

R or E?


----------



## TenTen20

Hm,I'll go with E.

Egg Rush- Flowered Up

H


----------



## Adamantoise

Hail, Genocide! - GWAR

E or D?


----------



## MattB

D

Distant Early Warning- Rush

G


----------



## TenTen20

Grazes- Sneaker Pimps

S


----------



## Timberwolf

Suzy Q - Creedence Clearwater Revival

Q


----------



## Adamantoise

Quiet Life - Japan 

E or F?


----------



## TenTen20

Faded Love-Patsy Cline

E or V


----------



## spookytwigg

Violet - the birthday massacre 

E or T


----------



## Adamantoise

Erected On Stakes - Deeds Of Flesh

S


----------



## TenTen20

Sick Again- Harry Pussy

N


----------



## Sushi

Never on a Sunday - Petula Clark

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

Your Life Is Shit - Malignancy

T


----------



## Sushi

Titanium - David Guetta ft. Sia

M


----------



## Adamantoise

My Parties - Dire Straits 

S


----------



## luvmybhm

summer breeze -seals and crofts

e!


----------



## FreeThinker

Esmeralda's Hollywood -- Steve Earle


D


----------



## biggirlsrock

Drive My Car - The Beatles

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Radio Musicola - Nik Kershaw

A


----------



## luvmybhm

addicted to love 

gosh that man could wear a suit!

E again!


----------



## QuakeWeather

Endlessly - Muse

Y


----------



## biggirlsrock

You Ain't Goin' Nowhere - Bob Dylan

E


----------



## FreeThinker

Easy -- The Oak Ridge Boys

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

You Can - Quarterback

N!


----------



## FreeThinker

Nowhere Road -- Steve Earle

D


----------



## MattB

Dawn Of The Angry- Morbid Angel

Y


----------



## FreeThinker

Yesterday When I Was Young -- Roy Clark

G


----------



## balletguy

Geek Stink Breath
Green Day

H


----------



## FreeThinker

Hobo's Lullaby -- written by Goebel Reeves, recorded by many (Woody Guthrie, Ramblin' Jack Elliot, Emmylou Harris, Utah Phillips, and others)

Y


----------



## balletguy

Yesterday-Beatles
Y


----------



## FreeThinker

Yesterday's Wine -- Willie Nelson (also covered by George Jones and Merle Haggard)


E or ( *sigh* if you must) N


----------



## luvmybhm

everything she wants - WHAM!

S


----------



## FreeThinker

Sea Of Heartbreak -- Don Gibson

K


----------



## luvmybhm

killing me softly with his song -roberta flack (or the fugees remake-both good)

g


----------



## FreeThinker

Guitar Town -- Steve Earle

N


----------



## imaginarydiva21

Nothing compares to you...

U


----------



## Adamantoise

Up-Skirt - The Apples

T


----------



## MattB

Thousands Are Sailing- The Pogues

G


----------



## dgage

Gravity - No Doubt

Y


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adamantoise

You Fly Me - Fingathing

M or E?


----------



## luvmybhm

eat it -weird al

t


----------



## FreeThinker

Take The A Train -- Billy Strayhorn (of the Duke Ellington Orchestra)

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Not As Long As We Both Shall Live - Deicide

E or V?


----------



## FreeThinker

Excitable Boy -- Warren Zevon

Y


----------



## southerngyrl

You Can't Lose What You Ain't Never Had - Muddy Waters

D


----------



## luvmybhm

du hast -rammstein

t!


----------



## Adamantoise

The Hidden Camera - Photek

A


----------



## luvmybhm

a little less conversation - elvis (swoon :wubu

n


----------



## southerngyrl

Night In My Veins - The Pretenders

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Serpents Are Rising - In Solitude

G


----------



## FreeThinker

Get A Job -- The Silhouettes

B


----------



## Adamantoise

Bedsitter - Soft Cell

R


----------



## luvmybhm

running up that hill - kate bush

L


----------



## Adamantoise

Love Song For a Vampire - Annie Lennox

E or R?


----------



## luvmybhm

everybody loves somebody - dean martin 

y!


----------



## Adamantoise

Youth - Blitz

H


----------



## MattB

Hell Awaits- Slayer

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Sign Of the Beast - Antichrist

T


----------



## southerngyrl

"Teenage Dirtbag" - Wheatus

G


----------



## Adamantoise

Geronimo - The Shadows

O


----------



## southerngyrl

On the Hunt - Lynyrd Skynyrd

T


----------



## luvmybhm

teenagers -my chemical romance

s


----------



## Adamantoise

Scared (Of Tomorrow) - Slacker

W


----------



## FreeThinker

Waymore's Blues -- Waylon Jennings

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Suzanna - Leonard Cohen

A


----------



## MattB

Aces High- Iron Maiden

H


----------



## luvmybhm

hallelujah - jeff buckley (one of the prettiest songs ever)

h


----------



## Adamantoise

Human Beat Box - Fat Boys

X


----------



## southerngyrl

Xanadu - Oliva Newton-John and ELO

U


----------



## luvmybhm

upside down - diana ross

n


----------



## MattB

No Reason Why- Pennywise

Y


----------



## FreeThinker

Yep -- Duane Eddy

P


----------



## Adamantoise

Persecutor - Risen Prophecy

R


----------



## luvmybhm

rumpshaker -wreckx-n-effect :blush:


----------



## Adamantoise

Regurgitated Giblets - Regurgitate

S


----------



## FreeThinker

Someday -- Steve Earle

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

You Lack Discipline (There Is No Bathroom) - Austrian Death Machine

M


----------



## MattB

Misirlou- Dick Dale

U


----------



## FreeThinker

MattB said:


> Misirlou- Dick Dale
> 
> U



Nice one!



Under Your Spell Again -- Buck Owens


N


----------



## Adamantoise

Natural Dub - Blackfeet

B


----------



## FreeThinker

Bathtub LSD -- Hoyt Axton

D


----------



## MattB

Death Don't Have No Mercy- Grateful Dead

Y


----------



## BigCutieLily

You've seen the butcher - Deftones

R


----------



## lucca23v2

Radioactive~~~Imagine Dragons


----------



## Adamantoise

Veronica - Wretched Soul

A


----------



## southerngyrl

All I Want Is You - U2

U


----------



## MattB

Uncle John's Band- Grateful Dead

D


----------



## southerngyrl

Do - The White Stripes

O


----------



## MattB

Officer- Operation Ivy

R


----------



## southerngyrl

Rated X - Loretta Lynn

X


----------



## luvmybhm

xanadu- olivia newton john

u


----------



## FreeThinker

Until The Next Teardrop Falls -- Freddie Fender

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Stuck In the Middle With You - Stealers Wheel

U


----------



## FreeThinker

Uneasy Rider -- Charlie Daniels Band

R


----------



## MsBrightside

Reach - Gloria Estefan.
H

Which I chose only so I can post this song:
Happy Birthday! 
to Adamantoise/Tom 

Y


----------



## FreeThinker

MsBrightside said:


> Reach - Gloria Estefan.
> H
> 
> Which I chose only so I can post this song:
> Happy Birthday!
> to Adamantoise/Tom
> 
> Y


Really?

Well, Happy Birthday, Adamantoise!



Back to bidniz:

Y

You're The Reason God Made Oklahoma -- David Frizzell and Shelly West. 


A


----------



## Adamantoise

MsBrightside said:


> Reach - Gloria Estefan.
> H
> 
> Which I chose only so I can post this song:
> Happy Birthday!
> to Adamantoise/Tom
> 
> Y





FreeThinker said:


> Really?
> 
> Well, Happy Birthday, Adamantoise!
> 
> 
> 
> Back to bidniz:
> 
> Y
> 
> You're The Reason God Made Oklahoma -- David Frizzell and Shelly West.
> 
> 
> A



Thank you both very much! 

And The Cuckoo Comes - The Advisory Circle

S


----------



## luvmybhm

sukiyaki - a taste of honey

i


happy birthday tom!


----------



## Adamantoise

I Don't Know - Ozzy Osbourne

W

Thanks!


----------



## luvmybhm

whatever gets you thru the night - john lennon (it's alright...it's alright...)

t


----------



## MattB

Trapped Under Ice- Metallica

E


----------



## Adamantoise

ESP - Aeons Confer

P


----------



## luvmybhm

personal jesus -depeche mode (i actually like the marilyn manson cover too)

s


----------



## Adamantoise

Shadowlands - Flytronix

S again


----------



## dgage

Sabotage - beastie boys
(Love this song)
e


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adamantoise

Experimental Road Surface - Pye Corner Audio

E or C?


----------



## luvmybhm

everything she wants - wham!

s


----------



## Beta31

See See Rider - The Animals

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Rydeen - Yellow Magic Orchestra

N


----------



## luvmybhm

never gonna give you up - rick astley

https://youtu.be/dQw4w9WgXcQ

oh yeah, you've been rick rolled


----------



## Adamantoise

Print Through - Pye Corner Audio

H


----------



## MattB

Hordes Of War- Immortal

R


----------



## southerngyrl

Rise and Fall - Tesla

L


----------



## Adamantoise

Let's Stick Together - Bryan Ferry

R


----------



## FreeThinker

Ramblin' Man -- Waylon Jennings


N


----------



## stoneyman

Needle and the Damage Done -- Neil Young

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Enraging - All Consumed

G


----------



## FreeThinker

Goldfinger -- Shirley Bassey



R


----------



## Adamantoise

Retching On The Dirt - Napalm Death

T


----------



## southerngyrl

Tennessee Mojo - The Cadillac Three

O


----------



## biggirlsrock

Ooh La La - The Faces. 

A


----------



## Adamantoise

Anxious Heart - Nobuo Uematsu

T


----------



## FreeThinker

The Junkie And The Juicehead (Minus Me) -- Kris Kristofferson


Next song has to start with )


...or E


...or M


----------



## Adamantoise

Mental Funeral - Autopsy

L


----------



## BigCutieLily

Love at first sight - Kylie Minogue 

T


----------



## FreeThinker

Talking Seattle Grunge Rock Blues -- Todd Snider


S


----------



## Adamantoise

Self - American Head Charge

F


----------



## biggirlsrock

Firehouse - KISS

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Edelblau - The Orb

U


----------



## FreeThinker

Understand Your Man -- Johnny Cash


N


----------



## Adamantoise

Numb - Hazard Project

B


----------



## MattB

Dick Dale- Banzai Washout

T


----------



## FreeThinker

The Last Cheaters' Waltz -- Larry Gatlin


Z


----------



## Adamantoise

Zip-a-Dee-Doo-Dah - Bob B. Soxx and the Blue Jeans

H


----------



## FreeThinker

Hillbilly Highway -- Steve Earle


Y


----------



## rainly053

You Are Not Alone -- Michael Jackson


E




---------------------------------
etui samsung galaxy A8
coque sony xperia z3+


----------



## FreeThinker

rainly053 said:


> You Are Not Alone -- Michael Jackson
> 
> B



B?

I think you mean E (or N). 


Easy Come, Easy Go -- Jerry Jeff Walker


O


----------



## MattB

Only Love Can Break Your Heart- Neil Young

T


----------



## Adamantoise

Three Minute Crawlspace - Deeds of Flesh

E or C?


----------



## MattB

Everybody's Happy Nowadays- The Buzzcocks

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Symphony No.7 in A - Beethoven

A


----------



## balletguy

Another day in Paradise 
Phil Vassar
E


----------



## Grizzlybear

Eyes of the Stormwitch
The Sword
H


----------



## biggirlsrock

Highway 61 Revisited - Bob Dylan

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Dissolve - 3Teeth

E or V?


----------



## biggirlsrock

Everyday Is Like Sunday - Morrissey

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

You Have To Understand - LFO

D


----------



## biggirlsrock

Desolation Row - Bob Dylan

W


----------



## Adamantoise

Wishing - Scratchy Muffin

G


----------



## swamptoad

Adam Ant - Goody Two Shoes


S


----------



## Grizzlybear

Soul Stripper - ac/dc
R


----------



## swamptoad

Running On Empty - Jackson Browne



Y


----------



## Grizzlybear

Young, Dumb, and Ugly - "Weird Al" Yankovic
Y


----------



## swamptoad

Yummy Yummy Yummy - Ohio Express



Y


----------



## Grizzlybear

Youth of the Nation - P.O.D.

N


----------



## swamptoad

Nobody Told Me - John Lennon



E


----------



## swamptoad

Even In His Youth - Nirvana

H


----------



## Adamantoise

Head Nod - Nightwalker

D


----------



## swamptoad

Dude Looks Like A Lady - Aerosmith

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

You're About To Fuckin' Die - Regurgitate

I or E?


----------



## swamptoad

It's - King Missile


S


----------



## MattB

Sweet Dreams- Eurythmics 

S


----------



## swamptoad

Sherry - The Four Seasons


Y


----------



## Adamantoise

You Don't Know - Drexciya

W


----------



## swamptoad

Walk Like An Egyptian - The Bangles

N


----------



## Snow Angel

Nothin' But The Taillights -Clint Black

s


----------



## Snow Angel

Sissy's Song -Alan Jackson

g


----------



## swamptoad

Get Over It - The Eagles


T


----------



## Snow Angel

Tonight - New Kids On The Block



t


----------



## Snow Angel

True To Your Heart - 98 Degrees


T


----------



## swamptoad

Take On Me - A-ha


M or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Methods - Charizma and Peanut Butter Wolf

S


----------



## swamptoad

Spin The Bottle - Juliana Hatfield 

E or L


----------



## Adamantoise

Everything You Love - Chimaira

E or V?


----------



## swamptoad

Velouria - The Pixies


A


----------



## MattB

Autonomy- The Buzzcocks

Y


----------



## swamptoad

Yellow Submarine - The Beatles


E or N


----------



## Snow Angel

(Everything I Do) I Do It For you - Bryan Adams


 u


----------



## swamptoad

Us and Them - Pink Floyd


M


----------



## FreeThinker

Me And The Boys -- Matt Minglewood


*S*


----------



## Snow Angel

State Of Mind - Clint Black


D


----------



## swamptoad

D-yer Mak-er - Led Zeppelin



R


----------



## FreeThinker

Return Of The Grievous Angel -- Flying Burrito Brothers

*L*


----------



## swamptoad

Little Drummer Boy - Perry Como


Y


----------



## Adamantoise

Yvon Is On - Total Science 

N


----------



## Snow Angel

Never Let Go - Bryan Adams


O


----------



## swamptoad

On The Rebound - Floyd Cramer



D


----------



## Adamantoise

Die Sci-Fi - Wednesday 13

I


----------



## swamptoad

Isobel - Bjork

L


----------



## swamptoad

Listen to the Music - The Doobie Brothers



C


----------



## MattB

Cupid- Sam Cooke

D


----------



## swamptoad

Days Of Old - Eric Clapton & B.B. King




D


----------



## Snow Angel

Drink On It - Blake Shelton

T


----------



## Adamantoise

The Milky Way - Aurora Borealis

Y


----------



## swamptoad

Yes I Do - Rascal Flatts



O


----------



## FreeThinker

Over The Hills -- Linda Dale


*S*


----------



## swamptoad

Sara - Starship


A


----------



## Snow Angel

Amarillo By Morning - George Strait

G


----------



## swamptoad

Great Balls Of Fire - Jerry Lee Lewis


E or R


----------



## Adamantoise

Reality Pants - T-Power

S


----------



## swamptoad

Skin Heaven - Loop Guru


N


----------



## Snow Angel

Nobody But Me - Blake Shelton

E or M


----------



## swamptoad

Midnight In Moscow - Kenny Ball



W


----------



## Snow Angel

When I Get Where I'm Going - Brad Paisley

G


----------



## swamptoad

Good Fortune - PJ Harvey


E or N


----------



## Adamantoise

NYC Beat - Armand van Helden

T


----------



## swamptoad

Trainspotting Theme - Primal Scream


E or M


----------



## Adamantoise

Meet Her At the Love Parade - Da Hool

E or D?


----------



## luvmybhm

in the spirit of christmas...

do you hear what i hear? - noel regneyhttps://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Noël_Regney/gloria shayne baker

r
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gloria_Shayne_Baker


----------



## MattB

In the spirit of Dio- Rainbow in the Dark

K


----------



## luvmybhm

MattB said:


> In the spirit of Dio- Rainbow in the Dark
> 
> K



sassy boy...lol.


----------



## swamptoad

Kashmir - Led Zeppelin



R


----------



## Adamantoise

Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer - Bing Crosby

R again...sorry!


----------



## swamptoad

Rhiannon - Fleetwood Mac



N


----------



## Adamantoise

Nothing Left Alive - GWAR

E or V?


----------



## swamptoad

Epic - Faith No More 


C


----------



## MattB

Chiquitita- ABBA

A


----------



## Adamantoise

Airfreshner - Tom & Jerry

R


----------



## Timberwolf

Run Through The Jungle - Creedence Clearwater Revival

E or L


----------



## swamptoad

La Bamba - Ritchie Valens




A


----------



## FreeThinker

Allegheny Moon -- Patti Page


*N*


----------



## swamptoad

Nannou - Aphex Twin


U


----------



## Adamantoise

Ultra Flava (Original Flava) - Heller and Farley Project

A


----------



## swamptoad

Axel F - Harold Faltermeyer


F


----------



## Adamantoise

Fade In-Out - Oasis

T


----------



## swamptoad

The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down - Joan Baez


N


----------



## Adamantoise

Nuclear Substation PIF - The Advisory Circle

F


----------



## swamptoad

Fire Escape - Fastball



E or P


----------



## Adamantoise

Pure Hate - Lust of Decay

E or T?


----------



## MattB

El Paso- Marty Robbins

O


----------



## swamptoad

Otherside - RHCP


E or D


----------



## biggirlsrock

Entre Nous - RUSH

S


----------



## swamptoad

Sleep Alone - Moby


E or N


----------



## Adamantoise

Egypt, The Red Earth - Necronomicon

H


----------



## LumpySmile

House of the Rising Sun - The Animals

N


----------



## Timberwolf

Nowhere Man - The Beatles

N or A


----------



## FreeThinker

Never Gonna Give You Up -- Rick Astley. 


Hey, it happens in every thread.



P


----------



## MattB

Plan 9 Channel 7- The Damned

7, or L.


----------



## Adamantoise

La Roc Rocs - Cut La Roc

S


----------



## FreeThinker

San Antonio Girl -- Steve Earle


L


----------



## Adamantoise

Love Song For A Vampire - Annie Lennox

E or R?


----------



## FreeThinker

Early Morning Rain -- Gordon Lightfoot


N


----------



## Adamantoise

No More Hate - Autopsy

E or T.


----------



## LumpySmile

Even When I'm Blue - Steve Earle

Guess that makes it E again...

E


----------



## FreeThinker

Everybody Plays The Fool -- Aaron Neville


L


----------



## LumpySmile

Long Black Train - Josh Turner

N


----------



## MattB

The Beatles- Norwegian Wood

D


----------



## FreeThinker

Donna -- Richie Valens


A


----------



## Adamantoise

Alberto Balsalm - Aphex Twin

M


----------



## FreeThinker

Methamphetamine -- Old Crow Medicine Show



E (or N)


----------



## Adamantoise

Never To Be Seen Again - Deicide

N


----------



## FreeThinker

Never On Sunday -- Melina Mercouri


Y


----------



## Adamantoise

You Got It (The Right Stuff) - New Kids On The Block

F


----------



## Timberwolf

Foot Of The Mountain - A - ha

N


----------



## FreeThinker

New England -- Billy Bragg



D


----------



## Adamantoise

Digable Bass - DJ Rap

S


----------



## FreeThinker

Sidewalk Surfin' -- Jan and Dean


Next song starts with an apostrophe. 




(or N)


----------



## Adamantoise

Nocturne - Felix Mendelssohn 

E or N???


----------



## FreeThinker

Every Time I See Him -- Charlie Daniels Band


M


----------



## Adamantoise

My Dub Is Your Dub - DJ Fidelity

B


----------



## LumpySmile

Black Betty - Ram Jam (or Spiderbait.... Spiderbait's was pretty dang cool for a remake)

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

You'll Never Stop Me Loving You - Sonia

U


----------



## FreeThinker

Uncle Jed -- The Cream Cheeze Goodtime Band*


D



*Also performed by The Perth County Conspiracy (Does Not Exist)


----------



## Adamantoise

Deep Crimson Dreaming - Autopsy

G


----------



## FreeThinker

Galway Girl -- Steve Earle


L


----------



## LumpySmile

Lay Lady Lay -Bob Dylan

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

Yeke Yeke - Mory Kante

An E or a K?


----------



## FreeThinker

Everybody's Somebody's Fool -- Connie Francis


L


----------



## Angel

Lay Down Sally - Eric Clapton

Y


----------



## FreeThinker

You Can Leave Your Hat On -- Joe Cocker


Cocker? I don't even know her! 


N


----------



## Adamantoise

Nicht Die Welt - Ulf Lohmann

T


----------



## Angel

Tequila Makes Her Clothes Fall Off - Joe Nichols

F


----------



## FreeThinker

For The Good Times -- Kris Kristofferson*


S



*Recorded by Ray Price


----------



## Adamantoise

Smoke Rings - Photek

another S? okay...


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

Shiny Happy People REM


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

T is the letter!!&#128512;


----------



## Adamantoise

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> Shiny Happy People REM



Logo - The Advisory Circle

O



BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> T is the letter!!&#128512;



Hi Megan, welcome to the game. We take the last letter of the song title to serve as the first letter of the new one (example: 'Song For Lindy' by Fatboy Slim would give the next person a 'Y'). If the last letter is an 'E', then you can offer the 'E' or the letter next to it (example: 'Nothing Left Alive' by GWAR would allow you to offer an 'E' or the letter left of it, in this case 'V'). Enjoy!


----------



## Angel

Only The Lonely - Roy Orbison

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

You Don't Know - Drexciya

W!


----------



## Angel

Why Me Lord - Kris Kristofferson (also Johnny Cash)


----------



## Adamantoise

Delphium - Aphex Twin

M


----------



## FreeThinker

My Sharona -- The Knack



A


----------



## Angel

Afternoon Delight - Starland Vocal Band


(my favorite song back in 1976. And, yep, I had the 45! ..... dang, I'm old!!!)


T


----------



## FreeThinker

Try -- Blue Rodeo


Y


----------



## Adamantoise

Y-Shaped Thoracoabdominal Incision - The County Medical Examiners

N


----------



## lamanh21

BÃ¡n nhÃ* GTHL sá» há»ng má»i xÃ¢y nÄm 2011, ngang 6,7m dÃ*i 25,5m. Ná» háº*u 9,7m, ÄÃºc kiÃªn cá» pháº§n ná» háº*u 6,3x9,7 = 60m2. cÃ³ Äiá»n 3 pha. Máº·t tiá»n ÄÆ°á»ng HT23, cÃ¡ch ngáº£ 3 ÄÃ*i Liá»t SÄ© 200m, hÆ°á»ng ÄÃ´ng Báº¯c, khu dÃ¢n cÆ° ÄÃ´ng ÄÃºc, tiá»n kinh doanh hoáº·c cho thuÃª, nhÃ* trá»ng giao ngay.​ 










Xem nhÃ* táº¡i Äá»a chá» 3D ÄÆ°á»ng HT23

GiÃ¡ 3,5 tá»·. Miá»n tiáº¿p bÃ¡o hoáº·c trung gian, chá» tiáº¿p ngÆ°á»i thá»±c sá»± cÃ³ nhu cáº§u. LiÃªn há»: 0906 265 770 gáº·p cÃ´ PhÆ°á»c (70 tuá»i)


----------



## Adamantoise

lamanh21 said:


> BÃ¡n nhÃ* GTHL sá» há»ng má»i xÃ¢y nÄm 2011, ngang 6,7m dÃ*i 25,5m. Ná» háº*u 9,7m, ÄÃºc kiÃªn cá» pháº§n ná» háº*u 6,3x9,7 = 60m2. cÃ³ Äiá»n 3 pha. Máº·t tiá»n ÄÆ°á»ng HT23, cÃ¡ch ngáº£ 3 ÄÃ*i Liá»t SÄ© 200m, hÆ°á»ng ÄÃ´ng Báº¯c, khu dÃ¢n cÆ° ÄÃ´ng ÄÃºc, tiá»n kinh doanh hoáº·c cho thuÃª, nhÃ* trá»ng giao ngay.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xem nhÃ* táº¡i Äá»a chá» 3D ÄÆ°á»ng HT23
> 
> GiÃ¡ 3,5 tá»·. Miá»n tiáº¿p bÃ¡o hoáº·c trung gian, chá» tiáº¿p ngÆ°á»i thá»±c sá»± cÃ³ nhu cáº§u. LiÃªn há»: 0906 265 770 gáº·p cÃ´ PhÆ°á»c (70 tuá»i)



Welcome to Dimensions... this is the lounge, where casual talk and games are played. In this game we take the last letter of the last song posted and 
think of a song beginning with that letter. I'm not sure what all this you've posted here is, but I don't think it's relevant to the game. The effort is appreciated, though. :happy:

The last letter was 'N'.


----------



## FreeThinker

Gawrsh, you're a welcoming and helpful sort!


No No Song -- Hoyt Axton *



G



*Also recorded by Ringo Starr


----------



## Adamantoise

FreeThinker said:


> Gawrsh, you're a welcoming and helpful sort!
> 
> 
> No No Song -- Hoyt Axton *
> 
> 
> 
> G
> 
> 
> 
> *Also recorded by Ringo Starr



Gallery of Stupid High - Cannabis Corpse

H


I do try.


----------



## FreeThinker

High Riding Heroes -- David Lynn Jones



S


----------



## Adamantoise

Spiritual Aura - DJ Rap

A


----------



## Angel

Amazing - Aerosmith


G


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Glawio - Com Truise 

O


----------



## FreeThinker

Orinoco Flow -- Enya


W


----------



## Angel

Whiskey Lullaby - Brad Paisley and Alison Krauss

Y


----------



## FreeThinker

Yep -- Duane Eddy


P


----------



## Adamantoise

Parasomnia - Colosseum (the finnish Funeral Doom Metal band, not the jazz outfit.)

A


----------



## Angel

Another One Bites The Dust - Queen

T


----------



## FreeThinker

Tennessee Waltz -- written by Pee Wee King and Redd Stewart


Z




*performed by numerous artists


----------



## Angel

Ziggy Stardust - David Bowie

T


----------



## FreeThinker

Texas -- The Charlie Daniels Band (don't remember if that's from Nightrider or Saddle Tramp, both of which I have on LP)


S


----------



## Angel

Stay - Sugarland

Y


----------



## FreeThinker

Yabba Dabba Do -- George Jones


O


----------



## Angel

One Of These Nights - Eagles

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Splendore Di Venezia - Rondo Veneziano

A


----------



## Angel

Amazed - Lonestar

D


----------



## FreeThinker

Darlin', Darlin' -- Steve Goodman*


N





*Performed by David Allan Coe


----------



## Adamantoise

Nuclear Substation PIF - The Advisory Circle

F


----------



## FreeThinker

Funk # 49 -- James Gang




9


Or #


Or K


----------



## Adamantoise

9PM (Till I Come) - ATB

E or M


----------



## Sculptor

"Muscle of Love," Alice Cooper

E


----------



## FreeThinker

Nice work with the 9!

Unfortunately, I'm not allowed to rep you for it. 

So, I guess the kids go hungry this Christmas. 

Sorry.




Marrakesh Express -- Crosby, Stills & Nash


S



EDIT


Darn slow internet connection. Missed it!


Everybody Plays The Fool -- Aaron Neville



L






FURTHER EDIT

Seems there was a response to my erroneous post. 

Run with it.


----------



## Sculptor

"Street Hassle," Lou Reed

E


----------



## FreeThinker

England Swings -- Roger Miller



S


----------



## Sculptor

"Strange Powers," The Magnetic Fields

S again


----------



## Sculptor

FreeThinker said:


> Seems there was a response to my erroneous post.
> 
> Run with it.



I was trying to sweep it under the rug for you :happy: lol


----------



## Adamantoise

FreeThinker said:


> Nice work with the 9!
> 
> Unfortunately, I'm not allowed to rep you for it.
> 
> So, I guess the kids go hungry this Christmas.
> 
> Sorry.



Aww, shucks. I had my hopes pinned on it .



Sculptor said:


> "Strange Powers," The Magnetic Fields
> 
> S again



Square - T-Power

R or E?


----------



## FreeThinker

Early One Morning -- traditional

(Canadians of a certain age may remember this as the opening music to the childrens' television show, _The Friendly Giant_.)*


G



*Why do so many childrens' shows have names that sound like porn movie titles?


----------



## Sculptor

"Golden Gaze," Ian Brown

E


----------



## FreeThinker

Every Now And Then -- The Oak Ridge Boys


N


----------



## Angel

Never Knew Lonely - Vince Gill


Y


----------



## Adamantoise

Yellow Calx - Aphex Twin

X


----------



## Angel

Xanadu - Olivia Newton-John


U


----------



## Adamantoise

Untitled - Polygon Window

D


----------



## FreeThinker

Don't Let The Bastards Get You Down -- Kris Kristofferson



N


----------



## Adamantoise

Numquam - Colosseum

M


----------



## Angel

Mr. Misunderstood - Eric Church

D


----------



## FreeThinker

Desperados Waiting For A Train -- Guy Clark*


N





*Also recorded by The Highwaymen


----------



## Angel

Need You Now - Lady Antebellum

W


----------



## Adamantoise

What's Up At the Brotherfront - Mr.X and Mr.Y

T


----------



## Timberwolf

The Sun Always Shines On TV - A-ha

V


----------



## Sculptor

Victory - The Walkmen

Y


----------



## Angel

Younger Men - K. T. Oslin


N






 At the very next opportunity
I'm gonna give a younger man a try
Because younger men are starting to catch my eye


----------



## Adamantoise

November Rain - Guns n' Roses

N


----------



## Angel

No One Else On Earth. - Wynonna

H



No one else on earth 
Was ever worth it
No one could touch me like
No one could love me like you


----------



## Adamantoise

Hankie - Aphex Twin

I or E?


----------



## FreeThinker

Evil -- Charlie Daniels Band*

L



*Also recorded by Charlie Daniels on his album TeJohn, Grease, and Wolfman. Yes, there's a difference. The CDB version (from the album Nightrider) has much better musicianship, and includes one more line in each verse, in addition to featuring lead voclas by keyboardist Joel 'Taz' DiGregorio. 'Cause you needed to know that.


----------



## Angel

Lettin' The Night Roll - Justin Moore

L



 just letting' the night roll
and I can't wait to see where it goes


----------



## Adamantoise

Leave Home - The Chemical Brothers

E or M?


----------



## FreeThinker

Every Time I See Him -- Charlie Daniels Band

M



_At the alley back spot, what'cha got, hot shot
Gotta keep movin' just to keep from goin' down
The boy won't ever learn, slow burn, no return
End up in a coffin buried six feet in the ground_


----------



## Angel

My Kind Of Crazy - Brantley Gilbert

Y


She never lets me rest
She keeps me up all night

And it's all worth the while
That's my baby
And she's my kind of crazy


----------



## Adamantoise

You Got It (The Right Stuff) - New Kids On The Block

F


----------



## FreeThinker

F The CC -- Steve Earle*


C




*From his album The Revolution Starts...Now. Like all but 2 songs on this album, it was recorded within 24 hours of being written.


----------



## Adamantoise

Cliff - Aphex Twin

F


Fact: From his 'Selected Ambient Works II' album. None of the tracks actually were assigned names, but the fans went and gave names to each track according to a series of photographs included in the album sleeve layout.


----------



## Angel

Feels So Right - Alabama

T





Whisper to me softly, breathe words upon my skin
No one's near and listening, so please don't say goodbye
Just hold me close and love me, press your lips to mine
Mmm feels so right. Feels so right.


----------



## Adamantoise

Tha - Aphex Twin

A


----------



## Angel

Ain't Nothing 'Bout You - Brooks & Dunn

U




 Once I thought that love was something I could never do
Never knew that I could feel this much
But this yearning in the deep part of my heart for you
Is more than a reaction to your touch
It's a perfect passion and I can't get enough

The way you look, the way you laugh,
The way you love with all you have,
There ain't nothing bout you that don't do something for me


----------



## FreeThinker

Up Around The Bend* -- Creedence Clearwater Revival


D



*And I don't need a GPS to tell me that's where I am.


----------



## Angel

Do That To Me One More Time - Captain & Tennille

E



Do that to me one more time
Once is never enough with a man like you
Do that to me one more time
I can never get enough of a man like you
Whoa-oh-oh, kiss me like you just did
Oh, baby, do that to me once again


----------



## LumpySmile

Elvira - The Oak Ridge Boys

A


----------



## Adamantoise

(Anesthesia) Pulling Teeth - Metallica

H


----------



## LumpySmile

Heaven Can Wait - Iron Maiden

T


----------



## Adamantoise

LumpySmile said:


> Heaven Can Wait - Iron Maiden
> 
> T



Aww...I read the first bit and for a split second hoped you were referring to the Meatloaf song of the same name... 

Three Little Birdies Down Beats - The Chemical Brothers

S


----------



## Angel

Somewhere Out There - Steve Earle

E



In the darkness something binds you to me
So that I can find you
When you want me
I will be there
Waiting on you
Somewhere out there


----------



## FreeThinker

Steve Earle! Posted by someone other than me! :bounce:

And an E, huh? 



Easy Come, Easy Go -- Jerry Jeff Walker



O


----------



## Adamantoise

Olympic - 808 State

C


----------



## FreeThinker

Come And Go With Me -- Beach Boys



E


(okay, okay...or M, if you're stuck. Mmm, stuck!)


----------



## Adamantoise

Exceeder - Mason

R


----------



## Angel

Rockin' With The Rhythm Of The Rain - The Judds

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Nooooooo.... 

Nephatiti - 808 State

I


----------



## FreeThinker

If You Could Read My Mind -- Gordon Lightfoot*



D



*Also recorded by Anne Murray


----------



## LumpySmile

Dirty Laundry -- Joe Walsh

Y


----------



## Angel

Nooooooo.... ??? You didn't want another N or Nooooooo...., Not the Judd's? LOL
Come on, now. Wynonna was a teeny tiny bit chubby back then and had/has gorgeous hair!

.....…..................................



*You're The One That I Want * - John Travolta and Olivia Newton-John


T







You better shape up
'Cause I need a man
And my heart is set on you  :wubu:


----------



## FreeThinker

Three Times A Lady -- Lionel Ritchie


Y





One of the most commercially-successful FA songs.


----------



## Pattie Vincent

You're Beautiful - James Blunt 

L


----------



## Pattie Vincent

Every Breath You Take - The Police 

K


----------



## Angel

Livin' On Love - Alan Jackson


E






 She don't care 'bout what's in style
She just likes the way he smiles


----------



## LumpySmile

Even When I'm Blue - Steve Earle

E again!


----------



## LumpySmile

OK, not fair leaving the same letter again, so let's go with:

Electric Head - White Zombie

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Angel said:


> Nooooooo.... ??? You didn't want another N or Nooooooo...., Not the Judd's? LOL



The former... No more N's... it's my only weakness. Well, that and Prawn Cocktails... :eat2:



LumpySmile said:


> OK, not fair leaving the same letter again, so let's go with:
> 
> Electric Head - White Zombie
> 
> D



Debut - Nobuo Uematsu (from FFVII)

T

You can choose the letter next to the E if it's the last letter.


----------



## Angel

Til My Last Day - Justin Moore


Y





Somewhere deep inside your angel eyes
I found a place to rest,
Don't ever doubt that I'll be around,
And baby don't you ever forget

Til my last day, til my last breath
Of everyone that can, I can love you the best
Til my last day, I'll be lovin' you. :wubu:


----------



## socrates74

You bet we have something against you - Black Flag (The first four years)

U


----------



## FreeThinker

LumpySmile said:


> Even When I'm Blue - Steve Earle



More Steve Earle! Yes!



Understand Your Man -- Johnny Cash



N




(Sorry, Adamantoise)


----------



## socrates74

Notes and Chords mean nothing to me - Red Cross
------
E


----------



## socrates74

Notes and Chords mean nothing to me - Red Cross
------
E


----------



## Angel

My Baby's Got Good Timing - Dan Seals


G


----------



## socrates74

Gentle Grove - Mother Love Bone
-------------------------+--++++-
E or V


----------



## Angel

Easy Loving - Freddie Hart


G



Easy lovin', so sexy lookin'
I know from the feelin' that it comes from the heart
Easy lovin', every day's Thanksgivin'
To count all my blessings, I wouldn't know where to start


----------



## socrates74

Gatheration - Lady Sovereign
-------+-+-++------------
N


----------



## FreeThinker

Night Moves* -- Bob Seeger


S



*Because every now and then, I post a song people have actually head of.


----------



## Adamantoise

Someone's Gonna Die - Blitz

E or I?


----------



## FreeThinker

Everybody Wants To Rule The World* -- Tears For Fears


D




*I'll never get this song out of my head. Someone always plugged this in on the jukebox at the bowling alley when I was playing pool. That's why I usually lost.


----------



## Angel

Do I Ever Cross Your Mind - Dolly Parton


D



Do you ever wake up lonely in the middle of the night
Because you miss me, do you darling

Or do I ever cross your mind


----------



## socrates74

Democracy - Adolescents
----++++-----_-----------------

Y


----------



## ODFFA

Your Song - Elton John

~ G ~


----------



## socrates74

[For all you "gamers".... From 'Need for Speed Carbon]
Girl Fight - Tigarah
--------_-----------------------

T


----------



## FreeThinker

The Rain Came Down -- Steve Earle


N


----------



## socrates74

No Cigar -Millencolin
-------------------------
R


----------



## ODFFA

Rocky Raccoon - The Beatles

~ N ~


----------



## Adamantoise

Narcotic Influence - Empirion

E or C?


----------



## Angel

Come Over - Kenny Chesney


R


----------



## Adamantoise

Run On The Spot - Bentley Rhythm Ace

T


----------



## socrates74

This is not a love song - PiL
===============
G


----------



## Adamantoise

Get On Up - Trouble Funk

P


----------



## AmyJo1976

Paint it Black - The Rolling Stones

K


----------



## Angel

Kiss You All Over - Exile


R





:kiss2:


----------



## socrates74

Runnin' From The C.I.A - Sloppy Seconds
-------------------------------------------------------
A


----------



## AmyJo1976

All Over You - Live

U


----------



## socrates74

Under my thumb - Social Distortion
------------++++----+++++------(this thread can be like Suduko for one's brain. It forces it to work.)
------------
B


----------



## socrates74

Under my thumb - Social Distortion
------------++++----+++++------(this thread can be like Suduko for one's brain. It forces it to work.)
------------
B


----------



## Adamantoise

Between Belial and Satan - Satan's Wrath

N


----------



## AmyJo1976

Name - Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## Angel

Elijah's Church - Steve Earle


H






'Cause Lord knows I'm some kind of sinner
But I've done come this far
And it's too late for changin'


----------



## socrates74

Hate my life - youth brigade
-----------------------
E.


----------



## AmyJo1976

Eat The Rich - Aerosmith

H


----------



## LumpySmile

Hark! the Herald Angels Sing! - not actually sure if that's the real title... Oh well

G


----------



## AmyJo1976

LumpySmile said:


> Hark! the Herald Angels Sing! - not actually sure if that's the real title... Oh well
> 
> G


lol! It's the effort that counts

Geek USA - Smashing Pumpkins

A


----------



## LumpySmile

Aimee - Pure Prairie League

E


----------



## socrates74

Everything counts (in large amounts) - Depeche Mode
-------------_-----------------------
S


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Sister Golden Hair-America

H


----------



## AmyJo1976

Hook - Blues Traveler


----------



## Adamantoise

Killing - The Apples

G


----------



## AmyJo1976

Get The Party Started - Pink

D


----------



## socrates74

Dig it a hol*e*® by the *U-Men*
---------------------------------
E


----------



## Adamantoise

Ethiopia - DJ Soul Slinger

A


----------



## AmyJo1976

A Long December - Counting Crows


----------



## socrates74

Rock me Amadeu*s* - Falco. *
-----------------
S
-------
*Trivia: Died in auto wreck while in Dominican Republic


----------



## Adamantoise

Sunrise - 808 State

E or S?

I didn't know that, socrates. How shocking .


----------



## socrates74

Sonic Reduce*R* - _The dead boys_
--------------+++----------------------
*R*


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Rock and Roll Fantasy-Bad Company

Y


----------



## socrates74

You Gotta Have A Ha*t* - Ray Stevens
-------++++++----------------
*T*


----------



## Angel

The Sweetest Thing - Juice Newton


G







I only know that when I'm with you
You're my sunshine, you're my rain
The sweetest thing I've ever known
Is loving you


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Good Lovin'-The Rascals

N


----------



## socrates74

Good golly miss molly - little Richard
------------------
Y


----------



## AmyJo1976

Yellow Ledbetter - Pearl Jam

R


----------



## socrates74

Room to Roc[k] - Levi & The Rockats *
-------------+--------------------------+++
*K*
--------------------* Rockabilly from 90s


----------



## LumpySmile

King of the Road - Roger Miller

D


----------



## Angel

Don't Close Your Eyes - Keith Whitley


S







Darling just once, let yesterday go
And you'll find more love than you'll ever know
Just hold me tight, when you love me tonight
And don't close your eyes


----------



## socrates74

Sharks and Sailor*s** - _June of 44_
--------------------------------* how many songs do you know that can entertain for 11 minutes?---
*S*


----------



## AmyJo1976

Santeria - Sublime

A


----------



## Adamantoise

Ancodia - 808 State

A again.


----------



## socrates74

Alien Visitor*s* &#8710; Man or Astro-man?
--------------------------------
*S*


----------



## AmyJo1976

Santa Monica - Everclear

A


----------



## socrates74

Art Kills - U.S. Bombs
---------------------------------
S


----------



## Adamantoise

Seeya Later - Boards of Canada

R


----------



## socrates74

Ready to go hom*e* - Hank Williams (Sr)
------------------------+----++++++-------
*E*


----------



## AmyJo1976

Every Girl Like Me - Sugarland

E


----------



## socrates74

Endless Vacatio*n* - Jon Cougar Concentration Camp
--------------+--+-++++++++++---
*N*


----------



## AmyJo1976

Nothing - The Script

G


----------



## socrates74

Great Balls of Fir*e*- Jerry Lee Lewis
---------++++++-----------------------------
*E*


----------



## AmyJo1976

Every Day Is a Winding Road - Sheryl Crow

D


----------



## Angel

Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap - AC/DC


P


----------



## socrates74

Private Lif*e* - The mystic knights of the *Oingo Boingo*
----------+-+---++-----------------------
*E*


----------



## AmyJo1976

Everlong - Foo Fighters

G


----------



## socrates74

Gir*l*- Beck
------_-------------------
*L*


----------



## socrates74

Gir*l*- Beck
------_-------------------
*L*


----------



## AmyJo1976

Layla - Eric Clapton

A


----------



## Adamantoise

Astaroth (The Art of Balance In Darkness) - Thus Defiled

S


----------



## socrates74

Signs of Lif*e* - _Every Move A Picture_
---------+-------------------
*E*


----------



## Angel

Every Time You Touch Me (I Get High) - Charlie Rich

H


----------



## socrates74

Home of the Brav*e* - _ The Flesh Eaters_
-------------------------------------------------------------

*E*


----------



## AmyJo1976

Emerald - Thin Lizzy

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Deicide - Deicide

E or D?


----------



## socrates74

Don't Leave M*e*- _Delfonics_
-----------------+++++++++-------+-++++--+-------
*E*


----------



## AmyJo1976

Echoes - Pink Floyd

S


----------



## socrates74

Sing for your Suppe*R*-The Mamas & The Papas
------------------------------
*R*


----------



## AmyJo1976

Run Around - Blues Traveler

D


----------



## LumpySmile

December - Collective Soul

R


----------



## Angel

Rock On - Tucker Beathard


N


----------



## Angel

Nobody's Darlin' But Mine - Merle Haggard


E or N


----------



## socrates74

Never be anyone else but you - Rick(y) Nelson*
------_------------------------+++-++-++Trivia: Died in Jerry Lee Lewis' former DC-3 aircraft.
++++++-----------------------------------------------
O or U


----------



## LumpySmile

Undignified - The David Crowder Band

D


----------



## socrates74

*Do the Cla*m - Elvis Presley
----------------------++-+-----------------
M


----------



## AmyJo1976

Mouth - Bush

H


----------



## socrates74

Hand of the Noma*d* - _Gas Huffer_
------------------------------------
D


----------



## Adamantoise

Devastate - DJ Red


E or T?


----------



## socrates74

True Believer*s* - _The Bouncing Souls_
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
S


----------



## AmyJo1976

Satisfied - Jewel

D


----------



## socrates74

Danny's Song - Kenny Loggins ( as covered by "Me First and the Gimme Gimmies")
-------------------------------------------------------------
G


----------



## AmyJo1976

Get Together - The Youngbloods

R


----------



## socrates74

Ring of Fi*re*- Johnny Cash
------------------------------------------------------
R or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Everyday Junglist - Macca feat. Tempo O'Neal

T


----------



## socrates74

Tears on my pillo*w* - Little Anthony and the Imperials
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
W


----------



## Adamantoise

Witness Of Death - Deicide

H


----------



## AmyJo1976

Halfway Gone - Lifehouse

E


----------



## socrates74

Everything turns gre*y* - Agent Orange
--------------------------------------------------------------------
Y


----------



## AmyJo1976

Yesterday - Guns N' Roses

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

Youthanasia - Megadeth

A


----------



## Angel

All For Love - Bryan Adams, Rod Stewart, and Sting


E or V


----------



## socrates74

Eagles Become Vulture*s* - Converge
-------------------------------------------------------------------
S


----------



## AmyJo1976

Soul to Squeeze - Red Hot Chili Peppers

E


----------



## socrates74

Extra Ordinar*y* - Better than Ezra/ DJ Swamp
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Y


----------



## AmyJo1976

You and Me - Lifehouse

E


----------



## LumpySmile

Even the Man In the Moon Is Crying - Mark Collie

G


----------



## Adamantoise

Get In The Swim - The Advisory Circle

M


----------



## LumpySmile

Miller's Cave - Hank Snow

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Eternal Flame - Bonnie Tyler

E or M?


----------



## LumpySmile

Eagles and Horses - John Denver

S


----------



## FreeThinker

Sin City -- Gram Parsons


Y


----------



## Deven

Yellow -- Coldplay

W


----------



## Adamantoise

Wash Your Face In My Sink - Dream Warriors

K


----------



## Angel

Kiss An Angel Good Mornin' - Charley Pride


N







You've got to kiss an angel good mornin'
And let her know you think about her when you're gone


----------



## socrates74

Noise Annoys - Pete Shelley
------------------------------------------------------------
S


----------



## Adamantoise

Slaughter At Beast House - Autopsy

E or S?


----------



## Angel

End Of The Line - Traveling Wilburys


E or N








Maybe somewhere down the road aways 
You'll think of me  ..


----------



## socrates74

Everlas*t* - H2O
----------------------------------------------++
T


----------



## Deven

The Space In Between - How to Destroy Angels

N


----------



## socrates74

Now a ma*n* - _The seeds_
--------------------------------------------------------
N


----------



## FreeThinker

Nowhere Road -- Steve Earle*


E




_"Straighter than a preacher,
Longer than a memory"_


*Also recorded by Waylon Jennings and Willie Nelson, included as a bonus track on the 20th (or 30th?) anniversary re-release of 'Wanted: The Outlaws'.


----------



## Angel

Do You Think About Me - K.T. Oslin


E or M




I'm so freakin' excited about finding this newish song by K.T!!! Love her!
Sometimes finding a 'new' song brings happiness and excitement to my entire being!
Doesn't take much to make me happy! 


Do you think about me....... when it's raining?

Am I still in your mind? 
Am I still a good memory?
I guess I miss you boy.
Do you think about me?


----------



## FreeThinker

Eastbound And Down -- Jerry Reed


N



'Old Smokey's got them ears on
He's hot on your trail
And he ain't gonna rest 'til you're in jail
So you got to dodge him, you got to duck him
You gotta keep that diesel truckin'
Just put that hammer down and give 'er Hell'


----------



## Angel

Nothing's Gonna Stop Us Now - Starship


W





Liked this song... 30!!! years ago! and the movie _Mannequin_, too.
Ahh, to be 23, young, and care free again. 

Ooh, all that I need is you
All that I ever need
And all that I want to do
Is hold you forever ever and ever,

And we can build this dream together
Standing strong forever
Nothing's gonna stop us now


----------



## FreeThinker

White Rose -- Fred Eaglesmith*


E



*Later also recorded by Toby Keith.


----------



## Angel

Everybody's Free - Rozalla


E







must say I am partial to Jamie Lovatt's cover of the song during his blind audition on The Voice UK 2014 
:blush:


----------



## socrates74

Explode*r* - 

Jon Spencer Blues Explosion


----------



## Adamantoise

Rays of Sun - Acetate

N


----------



## Angel

Next Time I Fall - Peter Cetera (with Amy Grant)


L








The next time I fall in love
It will be with you


----------



## socrates74

Los Angele*s* - X
-----------------------------------------
S


----------



## Adamantoise

Solo Loco - Jigsaw

O


----------



## socrates74

Ol' Man River - Oscar Hammerstein/ showtune sung by a score of artists
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
R


----------



## AmyJo1976

Ramble On - Led Zeppelin

N


----------



## Angel

Nights Are Forever Without You - England Dan and John Ford Coley


U










But I just can't sleep for thinking of you


----------



## socrates74

Unchained Melod*y* - Heart
------------------------------------------------------
Y


----------



## Leem

Yesterday - the Beatles
Y


----------



## socrates74

Your girlfriend suck*s* - Reel Big Fish *
--------------------------------------------------------------
S
-----------------------------------------++
*playing here in small club w/ antiflag Jan 5....these acts can/have played stadiums


----------



## AmyJo1976

Sabotage - Beastie Boys

E


----------



## Leem

Eleanor Rigby - a number of artists but most memorably The Beatles, sorry currently listening to the Beatles

Y


----------



## socrates74

You never even call me by my name - David Allan Cole
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
E or M


----------



## AmyJo1976

Every Little Thing - The Beatles

G


----------



## socrates74

Gotta Go - _Agnostic Front_
-------------------------------------------------
O or G


----------



## Angel

Only God Knows Why - Kid Rock


Y










_Oh somehow I know there's more to life than this_


----------



## socrates74

You make me feel chea*p* - _Channel 3_
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
P


----------



## socrates74

* p * ------------------------------


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Photograph by Def Leppard

*H*


----------



## Adamantoise

Headlong Into Carnage - Cannibal Corpse

G or E?


----------



## socrates74

Get a jo*b* - * The Silhouettes*

---------------------------------------------------
B


----------



## socrates74

B ---------------+++++------------------------


----------



## Leem

Belleau wood - Garth Brooks one of my favorite Christmas songs

D


----------



## socrates74

Different Man - Tracy Lawrence
------------------------------------------
N


----------



## socrates74

N ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Leem

Ok I didn't want to admit I knew this song, but it is the first that came into my brain and I haven't been able to think of any other.

Never say never - Justin Beiber

R


----------



## socrates74

Remember Whe*n* - Alan Jackson
-----------------------------------------------
N


----------



## socrates74

N -------------------------------------------------------


----------



## socrates74

N --------------


----------



## socrates74

N --------------


----------



## Adamantoise

Nobody's Hero - Stiff Little Fingers

O


----------



## socrates74

Opportunitie:*s* - Pet Shop Boys
----------------------------------
S


----------



## AmyJo1976

Same Old Song And Dance - Aerosmith

E


----------



## socrates74

Close Minde*d* - _Vision_
------------------------------


----------



## socrates74

Close Minded - Vision
------------------------------
D


----------



## socrates74

Close Minded - Vision
------------------------------
D....


----------



## AmyJo1976

Don't Let Me Be Lonely - The Band Perry

Y


----------



## Angel

Yer So Bad - Tom Petty

D












Oh yer so bad, best thing I ever had


----------



## socrates74

Doublewi*de* - _Southern Culture on the Skids_
----------------------------------------------++---------------+-+-+---+-----
E or D


----------



## socrates74

Doublewide - Southern Culture on the Skids
----------------------------------------------++---------------+-+-+---+-----
E or D. .


----------



## Leem

Every little thing - Carly Pearce 

G


----------



## Angel

Grandpa - The Judds

A


----------



## socrates74

Ain't got no ho*me* - Clarence 'frogman' Henry
---------------------------------------------------------------------
M or E


----------



## Leem

my mistake sorry


----------



## Leem

Me and You - Carolina Liar

U


----------



## socrates74

U.S. of ha*te* - _U.S. Bombs_
------------------------------------------------------
T or E


----------



## socrates74

------------------------------------------------------
T or E


----------



## Adamantoise

El Ef Oh! - LFO

! or H???


----------



## Leem

Hot Blooded - Foreigner 

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Deep End - Pye Corner Audio

D again.


----------



## FreeThinker

Desperadoes Waiting For A Train -- Guy Clark


N



_One day I looked up, and he's pushing eighty
And there's brown tobacco stains all down his chin
To me he's one of the heroes of this country
So why's he all dressed up like them old men?​_



*Also recorded by Johnny Cash, Waylon Jennings, Kris Kristofferson and Willie Nelson on the album Highwayman


----------



## stoneyman

Night Moves---Bob Seger
*S*



FreeThinker said:


> Desperadoes Waiting For A Train -- Guy Clark
> 
> 
> N


----------



## Angel

*Storms Never Last* - Waylon Jennings & Jessi Colter


*T*







Storms never last do they baby
Bad times all pass with the wind
Your hand in mine stills the thunder
And you make the sun want to shine.

You followed me down so many roads baby
I've picked wild flowers and sung you soft sad songs


----------



## Leem

Twist and Shout- numerous artists

T


----------



## FreeThinker

The Chance Of Loving You - Earl Thomas Conley



U



_You're beginning to look like you're feeling content
Just for one night of romance
If it wasn't for love, you'd still me my friend
And you'd still put your heart in my hands_​


----------



## Leem

Unchained Melody - Righteous Brothers and Elvis Presley + others I am sure

Y


----------



## Angel

*You're My Best Friend* - Don Williams


*D*



When I need hope and inspiration
You're always strong when I'm tired and weak
I could search This whole world over
You'll still be everything that I need.

You're my bread when I'm hungry
You're my shelter from troubled winds
You're my anchor in life's ocean 
But most of all you're my best friend.


----------



## Leem

Dancing Queen - Abba

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Nephatiti - 808 State

I


----------



## Angel

Yay an I! Now I can finally post my current favorite song! 
If you like old traditional country, check out Mo's video of this song he wrote.


*I Didn't Wake Up This Morning, Cause I Didn't Go To Sleep Last Night* - Mo Pitney


*T*


I didn't wake up this morning, cause I didn't go to sleep last night
I've been tossing and turning
My heart is burning
I can't get you off of my mind
Just stared at the ceiling, feelin' a feeling
I've never felt before in my life
I didn't wake up this morning, cause I didn't go to sleep last night

So when can I see you again? It'll seem like forever 'til then.
I was just hoping we could be more than just friends
Some things just come out of nowhere
Some things just can't be explained
I can't go one more night without knowing
Girl do you feel the same?

I didn't wake up this morning, cause I didn't go to sleep last night
I've been tossing and turning
My heart is burning
I can't get you off of my mind
Just stared at the ceiling, feelin' a feeling
I've never felt in my whole life
I didn't wake up this morning, cause I didn't go to sleep last night

So I'm wondering what you're doing
Whatcha doing for the rest of your life?
I didn't wake up this morning, cause I didn't go to sleep last night


----------



## Leem

The Downeaster Alexa - Billy Joel

A


----------



## FreeThinker

Angry Young Man -- Steve Earle


N




Got a lot of memories tied up in this place
Somuch time spent in so little space
What looked like the world through the eyes of a child
Kind of closes in on you after a while

Places grow up and places grow old
You keep your mouth shut and you do what you're told
I told Mama the day that I ran
This ain't no place for an angry young man​


----------



## Adamantoise

NYC Beat - Armand Van Helden

T


----------



## Angel

There's No Way - Alabama

Y







I never knew until you
What I was missing


----------



## Leem

Yellow submarine- Beatles

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Eat, Sleep, Rave, Repeat - Fatboy Slim and Riva Starr feat. Beardyman.

T


----------



## DianaSSBBW

The Winner takes it all - ABBA

L


----------



## Angel

Let Your Love Flow - The Bellamy Brothers


W








 let your love grow with the smallest of dreams
and let your love show


----------



## Leem

While my guitar gently weeps- Beatles

S


----------



## FreeThinker

Soda Machine -- Fred Eaglesmith*


E


*Also recorded by Ani DiFranco. From Fred's album Drive In Movie, which also included the song White Rose, later covered by Toby Keith. Beyond their recognition of Fred's songwriting ability, it's possible that Toby and Ani don't have much else in common.


----------



## Angel

Emotional Girl - Terri Clark


L





underneath this cool exterior
A raging river flows
So before you get any nearer
I better let you know.

I'm an emotional girl
I can't help myself
Sometimes I laugh
Sometimes I cry
Sometimes I do both and I don't know why
I got a Passionate heart
And that's just the way things are
You and me could give it a whirl
But I'm warning you, boy
I'm an emotional girl.


----------



## Leem

Like a Virgin - Madonna

N


----------



## DianaSSBBW

"Nessun Dorma" or in English "None Shall Sleep" by Luciano Pavarotti

A


----------



## Angel

Angel In Disguise - Earl Thomas Conley


E





You were just another pretty face in the crowd
I was just hangin' out
I wasn't ready for love when I looked in your eyes
You took me by surprise


----------



## FreeThinker

Excitable Boy -- Warren Zevon


Y



_He took little Susie to the junior prom
"Excitable Boy," they all said
And he raped her and he killed her and he took her home
"Excitable Boy," they all said_​


----------



## Leem

Yes I Am - Melissa Etheridge

M


----------



## Adamantoise

Moments In Space - Nookie

E or C?


----------



## DianaSSBBW

Eagle - by ABBA


----------



## Angel

Let Me Love You Tonight - Pure Prairie League 

T





(1980; lead vocalist then was a 23 year old Vince Gill!)



When you find out how good love can be
You're so lost when it sets you free
They say once in your life 
You find someone who's right
Someone who loves you like me

Let me love you tonight
There's a million stars in the sky
Let me love you tonight
I'll make everything all right


----------



## Leem

Telephone- Lady Gaga

N or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Nurture - LFO

E or R?


----------



## DianaSSBBW

Eye Candy - Josh Turner


----------



## Angel

You're Still On My Mind - George Jones

D


----------



## AmyJo1976

D'yer Maker - Led Zeppelin

R


----------



## DianaSSBBW

Rainy Days and Mondays - The Carpenters


----------



## Leem

Song Sung Blue - Neil Diamond 

U or E


----------



## swamptoad

Everyday Is A Winding Road - Sheryl Crow


D


----------



## Adamantoise

Demon's Wind - Vader

D


----------



## Leem

Drive My Car - The Beatles

R


----------



## DianaSSBBW

R.O.C.K. in the USA - by John Mellencamp

A


----------



## Leem

Angels we have heard on High - Christmas Hymn

H


----------



## swamptoad

Hangin' Around - Counting Crows


D


----------



## DianaSSBBW

HANDS - A song for Orlando

24 artists: Britney Spears, Selena Gomez, Mary J. Blige, Jason Derulo, Tyler Glenn, Halsey, Ty Herndon, Dan Reynolds of Imagine Dragons, Juanes, Adam Lambert, Mary Lambert, Jennifer Lopez, the Trans Chorus of Los Angeles, Kacey Musgraves, MNEK, Alex Newell, Pink, Prince Royce, Nate Ruess, RuPaul, Troye Sivan, Jussie Smollett, Gwen Stefani and Meghan Trainor.

S or O


----------



## Angel

Dreams - Fleetwood Mac

S








Thunder only happens when it"s raining


----------



## swamptoad

Soulshine - The Allman Brothers


E or N


----------



## Leem

Never wanted nothing more - Kenney Chesney

R or E


----------



## swamptoad

Rhiannon - Fleetwood Mac


N (again) :doh:


----------



## FreeThinker

Narcolepsy -- Caroline Wiles


Y


----------



## Leem

Y.M.C.A. - the Village People. There does seem to be a lot of N s and Ys...

A


----------



## AmyJo1976

A Long December - Counting Crows

R

There I fixed it, no Ns or Ys


----------



## Leem

Raised by Wolves - U2

S. Thanks Amy :happy:


----------



## Angel

Slow Hand - Conway Twitty


D





You want a man with a slow hand
You want a lover with an easy touch
You want somebody who will spend some time
Not come and go in a heated rush baby, believe me I understand
When it comes to love, you want a slow hand


----------



## Leem

Don't think I don't think about it - Darius Rucker

T


----------



## FreeThinker

Texas, 1947 -- Guy Clark


7


Or S


_There was fifty or sixty people
All sittin' on their cars
The old men left their dominoes
And come out from the bars_​


----------



## Angel

7 Year Ache or Seven Year Ache  - Rosanne Cash

E


----------



## Leem

Eye of the tiger - survivor

Just a man and his will to survive 
It's the eye of the tiger ...

R


----------



## FreeThinker

Angel said:


> 7 Year Ache or Seven Year Ache  - Rosanne Cash
> 
> E




Holy Moley, that worked either way!

Plus it's my favorite Roseanne Cash song:

_You act like you were just born tonight
Face down in a memory but feelin' alright_​



To the task at hand:

Renaissance -- David Bradstreet*


E (or C)



_The years passed us by like a soft whispered sigh
Not noticing youth as it flew
It's easy to tell that you wear your age well
Not trying to prove you're still you_​



*Also recorded by Valdy


----------



## Angel

Come A Little Closer - Dierks Bentley

R




Come a little closer baby
I feel like strippin' it down
Back to the basics of you and me
And what makes the world go round
Every inch of you against my skin
I wanna be stronger than we've ever been
So come a little closer baby
I feel like strippin' it down

Come a little bit closer baby
Just a little bit closer baby
Come a little bit closer baby
I feel like layin' you down

...


----------



## Leem

Revolution - Beatles One of my favorite Beatles songs

Yes definitely double points for angel on the seven / 7 she gets the prize for the week:bow:

Sorry back to 
N


----------



## FreeThinker

Never Be You -- Roseanne Cash


U


----------



## Leem

Unforgettable - Natalie Cole and Nat King Cole

L or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Let Forever Be - The Chemical Brothers

B or E?


----------



## DianaSSBBW

Baby Grand - Billy Joel


D


----------



## Leem

Dust in the Wind - Kansas

All we are is dust in the wind

D


----------



## FreeThinker

Della And The Dealer -- Hoyt Axton


R




_The dealer had a knife, the dog had a gun,
And the cat had a shot of rye_​


----------



## Angel

Rock Me Gently - Andy Kim

Y






Baby, baby
Rock me gently
Rock me slowly
Take it easy
Don't you know
That I have never been loved like this before


----------



## Leem

You ain't much fun - Toby Keith
N


----------



## Angel

No Gettin' Over Me - Ronnie Milsap


E or M










I'll be the dream that keeps you awake


----------



## FreeThinker

Esmeralda's Hollywood - - Steve Earle


D


----------



## Leem

Dance - Abba

Dance while the music still goes on 
this ain't no time for crying 
Dance and forget our time is gone

E


----------



## socrates74

Can't get it out of my head*d*- _Electric Light Orchestra_
-------------------------------------
D


----------



## Adamantoise

Don't Rain On My Parade - Japan

E or D?


----------



## Leem

Drift away - most recently done by Uncle Kracker

Y

Give me the beat boys
And free my soul
I want to get lost in your rock and roll
And drift away..


----------



## Leem

double post sorry


----------



## DianaSSBBW

Yellow Submarine - The Beatles


----------



## FreeThinker

Early Morning Rain -- Gordon Lightfoot


N


----------



## Angel

Near You - George Jones and Tammy Wynette


U


----------



## Leem

Under the Sea - Disney 

A


----------



## Angel

All Roads Lead To You - Steve Wariner


U








I work the freeway, the pays all right
But I can't get you off my mind
'Cause every stretch of highway ends the same

All roads lead to you
I thought I could forget but it's now use
Your memory is there wherever I go, whatever I do
All roads lead to you


----------



## Leem

Urgent - Foreigner 

T


----------



## DianaSSBBW

Take a chance on Me - ABBA

E


----------



## LumpySmile

Everybody Hurts - R.E.M.

S


----------



## DianaSSBBW

Scenes from an Italian Restaurant - Billy Joel

T


----------



## LumpySmile

Ty Cobb - Soundgarden

B


----------



## Leem

Back in the U.S.S.R. - Beatles

R


----------



## AmyJo1976

R U Mine? - Arctic Monkeys

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Eye Of The Beholder - Metallica

R


----------



## Leem

Ring ring - Abba


----------



## AmyJo1976

Gasoline - Sheryl Crow

E


----------



## DianaSSBBW

Eight Days a Week - The Beatles

K


----------



## Leem

Knowing me, Knowing You - Abba

U


----------



## LumpySmile

Under the Sun/Every Day Comes and Goes - Black Sabbath

N (or S)


----------



## Leem

Not Ready to Make Nice - Dixie Chicks

C or E


----------



## Angel

Can I Trust You With My Heart - Travis Tritt


T






When you meet that certain someone,
You've been searchin hard to find......
It's a new love full of passion,
That can sometimes make you blind.
I don't mind being swept away,
If I know right from the start.......
So before we go much further girl,
Can I trust you with my heart?

In the time we've spent together,
I have learned to trust in you.
So many things you given....
Before I even asked you to.
But reality and romance,
Are sometimes far apart.
So, what I really need to know is......
Can I trust you with my heart?

Can I cast my cares upon you? 
Can you stand the* heavy *load? 
Can I count on you to walk me, down that long and winding road?
If you promise me these simple things, I can gurantee.....
You can always count on me.


----------



## Adamantoise

The Waxen Pith - Aphex Twin

H


----------



## socrates74

Horse Bites Dog Crie*s* - _Rikk Agnew_*
-------------------------
S
--------------- * for all you guitar fans


----------



## AmyJo1976

Steve McQueen - Sheryl Crow

N


----------



## Angel

Nobody Loves You Like I Do - Patty Loveless


O





anytime you need a friend
to laugh or cry with you
remember, nobody loves you like I do

there's no one else in the whole wide world
could ever take the place of you
and no one else in the whole wide world
could ever love you like I me

just as long as you need me
I'll be there for you
oh darlin, nobody loves you like I do


----------



## DianaSSBBW

Oh very young - Cat Stevens

G


----------



## AmyJo1976

Get Over It - Eagles

T


----------



## FreeThinker

AmyJo1976 said:


> Steve McQueen - Sheryl Crow
> 
> N




It's still a mystery to me why I've never been able to develop a crush on her, considering her dealings with my two favorite Steves. McQueen as above and:



Time Has Come Today -- cover version by Steve Earle and Sheryl Crow, with clips from Abby Hoffman. 


Y


----------



## socrates74

Take this job and shove i*t* - _Johnny Paycheck (covering David Allen Coe_
------------------
T


----------



## Angel

FreeThinker said:


> Time Has Come Today -- cover version by Steve Earle and Sheryl Crow, with clips from Abby Hoffman.
> 
> 
> Y



You're Still The One - Shania Twain

E


----------



## Angel

FreeThinker said:


> Time Has Come Today -- cover version by Steve Earle and Sheryl Crow, with clips from Abby Hoffman.
> 
> 
> Y



You're Still The One - Shania Twain

E



socrates74 said:


> Take this job and shove i*t* - _Johnny Paycheck (covering David Allen Coe_
> ------------------
> T



This Time - John Legend

E


* E *


----------



## DianaSSBBW

Endless Love - Diana Ross and Lionel Richie

E


----------



## AmyJo1976

Emotionless - Good Charlotte

S


----------



## socrates74

Sapp*y* - Nirvana
------------------------
Y


----------



## Leem

You're the one that I want - Grease, Olivia Newton John

T


----------



## AmyJo1976

That Smell - Lynyrd Skynyrd

L


----------



## landshark

AmyJo1976 said:


> That Smell - Lynyrd Skynyrd
> 
> L



Lovin' touchin' squeezin' by Journey.

Q


----------



## DianaSSBBW

Que sera, sera (Whatever will be, will be) - Doris Day

(not that old, but my parents used to play those reel to reels ALL DAY!! 
and this song always played)

A


----------



## Angel

A Little Bit In Love - written and recorded by Steve Earle (also recorded by Patty Loveless)


E





I don't fall in love as a rule
Because it always makes me look like a fool
Well, it keeps me up late
I can't concentrate
And I pride myself on keepin' my cool
But I got to admit
I'm just a little bit in love with you


----------



## Adamantoise

Egypt, The Red Earth - Necronomicon

H


----------



## Leem

Hakuna Matata - Disney

A


----------



## DianaSSBBW

Accidentally in Love - Counting Crows


----------



## Adamantoise

Expand On The Topic - The Wiseguys feat. Season,Sense Live & J-Nise

C


----------



## socrates74

Can I borrow some ambitio*n* - _ Guttermouth _
---------------------------------------------
N


----------



## AmyJo1976

Never Say Goodbye - Bon Jovi

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Empire - 808 State

E or R?


----------



## DianaSSBBW

Eres Tu - Mocedades

U


----------



## Angel

Used To - Daughtry

O







I look around me,
And I want you to be there


----------



## DianaSSBBW

Our last Summer - ABBA

R


----------



## socrates74

Reflection*s* - _Have Heart_ (2008)
---------------------------------------------------------
S


----------



## Leem

Say it isn't so - Billie Holiday

O


----------



## socrates74

One Tin Solde*r* - The _The Original Caste (Canada), Coven (Billy Jack movie), Skeeter Davis (US and Canada airplay)_
___________________________
R


----------



## AmyJo1976

Rain King - Counting Crows

G


----------



## socrates74

Guilt by associatio*n* - _ H2O_
----------------
N


----------



## Adamantoise

Naked & Ashamed - Dylan Rhymes

*D*


----------



## socrates74

Die when you d*ie* - _ GG Allin and the Jabbers _
--------+++++---------++++-----
I or E


----------



## Leem

I love cheap thrills. Sia

S


----------



## Angel

Still Right Here In My Heart - Pure Prairie League


T





Well I wonder what you're feelin
Do you ever feel the same
When you listen to your heart
Do you ever hear my name

You're still right here in my heart
Where you've been right from the start
Still right here in my heart oh baby


----------



## LumpySmile

True Confessions - Joy Lynn White

T


----------



## AmyJo1976

Take Me Away - Lifehouse

Y


----------



## DianaSSBBW

You're so vain - Carly Simon

N


----------



## Adamantoise

New Orleans - Gillian

S


----------



## socrates74

Say My Na*me* - ODESZA (2015)/Electronic Dance Music
--------------------------------
M or E


----------



## Leem

Michelle - Beatles

L or E


----------



## socrates74

Looking out for number o*ne* - _Death by stereo_
---------------------------------
N or E


----------



## socrates74

Looking out for number one - Death by stereo
------------------------+---------
N or E


----------



## AmyJo1976

Never Let You Go - Third Eye Blind

O


----------



## socrates74

Only way ou*t* - _Elmore James (aka 'King of the steel guitar')_
----------------------------------------------------
T


----------



## Adamantoise

This Will Be - Natalie Cole

B or E?


----------



## Leem

Brown Eyed Girl - uncle Kracker


----------



## Adamantoise

Lornaderek - Aphex Twin

K


----------



## Leem

Kokomo - Beach Boys

O


----------



## socrates74

Only the lonel*y* - Roy Orbison
Y


----------



## Adamantoise

Yellow Calx - Aphex Twin

X (sorry)


----------



## Leem

Xanadu - Olivia Newton John 

U


----------



## LumpySmile

Up Where We Belong - Joe Cocker & Jennifer Warnes

G


----------



## Leem

Gambler - Kenny Rodgers

R


----------



## LumpySmile

Remember When - Alan Jackson

N


----------



## socrates74

No one to sing for - Merle Haggard
-------------------------
R


----------



## Adamantoise

R.I.P. - Remarc

P


----------



## socrates74

Problemati*c* - _All_
-------------------
C


----------



## DianaSSBBW

Capocabana - Barry Manilow

A


----------



## Leem

Addicted to love - Robert Palmer

V or E


----------



## Angel

Valley Of Angels - Bo Bice

S


----------



## DianaSSBBW

She's Always a Woman - Billy Joel


N


----------



## AmyJo1976

Never Broken - Jewel

N


----------



## socrates74

No Tomorrow in Sigh*t* - Willie Nelson *
----------------------++-+++++-----------------
T

*for any of you fans, 3rd concert cancelation for hospitalization. See him while you can if you got the time instead of memorializing him after his death like the rest of the herd...in that spirit...
---------+++++---------------
No one comes aroun*d* (when your six feet undergroun*d*) - _Quadrajets_
---------+-+++--------
T or D


----------



## Adamantoise

D-Scape - Aphex Twin

E or P?


----------



## socrates74

Places - Ina Wroldsen (2016) Electronic Dance Music
-----------------------
S


----------



## Leem

S.O.S. - Abba
S


----------



## Angel

Sharing The Night Together - Dr. Hook

R


----------



## LumpySmile

Riders on the Storm - The Doors

M


----------



## AmyJo1976

More Than A Feeling - Boston

G


----------



## Leem

Georgia on my mind - Willie Nelson


----------



## socrates74

Don't Care - Keith Morris
press R or E for punk rock
----------
Deadwood Mountai*n* - _Big & Rich_
--------------
press N for country
------------------------
R or E or N


----------



## DianaSSBBW

Rosalinda's Eyes - Billy Joel

"S"


----------



## socrates74

Summertime, Summerti*me* - _The Jammies_ (1958 - Doo Wop)
--------------
M or E


----------



## Angel

More Than I Can Say - Leo Sayer

Y




I miss you every single day

Don't you know I need you so

I love you more than I can say
I'll love you twice as much tomorrow
Love you more than I can say
I love you more than I can say


----------



## LumpySmile

You Don't Know What It's Like - Confederate Railroad

E


----------



## AmyJo1976

Enough For Now - The Fray

W


----------



## socrates74

Walk together, Rock togethe*r*- _Seven Seconds (Reno, NV)_
---------------
R


----------



## AmyJo1976

Raise Your Glass - Pink

S


----------



## Leem

Some where over the rainbow - Judy Garland


----------



## socrates74

Waterlo*o* - ABBA


----------



## Leem

Lol you can't steal Abba from me

Obla di obla da - Beatles

A


----------



## Adamantoise

Atlas, Rise! - Metallica

E, S or !


----------



## socrates74

Everybody dan*ce* - _ Chic_*
C or E
---------------------
have one of the most copied, covered, and sometimes plagerized guitar riffs ever


----------



## Adamantoise

Co2 At Ripening - T-Power

G


----------



## Angel

Go Rest High On That Mountain - Vince Gill

N


----------



## DianaSSBBW

New YorK State of Mind - Billy Joel

D


----------



## socrates74

DO THAT TO ME ONE MORE TI*ME* - Captain & Tanille
-----------
M or E


----------



## AmyJo1976

Moves Like Jagger - Maroon 5

R


----------



## socrates74

Rapper's Deligh*t* - _ Sugarhill Gang_
--------
T
-----------
Return of the Gif*t* - _ Gang of Four _
------
T


----------



## DianaSSBBW

Take a chance on me - ABBA

E


----------



## socrates74

Elephant Love Melod*y* -_Moulin Rouge! Soundtrack_
-------------------------
Press Y _for romantic optimism_
------------
Evil Woma*n* - _Electric Light Orchestra_
-------------
Press N _for romantic pessimism_


----------



## AmyJo1976

You - Candlebox

U


----------



## DianaSSBBW

Unforgettable - Nat King Cole

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Erased From Existence - Lust of Decay

C or E?


----------



## Leem

California Girls - Beach Boys

S


----------



## FreeThinker

Saskatoon Moon -- Connie Kaldor


N


----------



## Leem

Never Grow Up - Taylor Swift

P


----------



## DianaSSBBW

Piano Man - Billy Joel

N


----------



## Angel

Nobody In His Right Mind Would've Left Her - Keith Whitley

R


----------



## FreeThinker

Redneck Girl -- Bellamy Brothers


L


----------



## Angel

Lay Down Beside Me - Don Williams

E or D


I've spent my life looking for you
Finding my way wasn't easy to do
I know there was you all the while
And it's been worth every mile

Mornings and evenings all were the same
And there was no music till I heard your name
But I knew when I saw you smile
Now I can rest for awhile

So lay down beside me
Love me and hide me
Kiss all the hurtin of this world away
Hold me so close that I feel your heartbeat
And don't ever wander away

And don't ever wander away.......


----------



## biggirlsrock

Love Gun - KISS

N


----------



## FreeThinker

Mmm...cross-posty goodness!



Angel said:


> Lay Down Beside Me - Don Williams
> 
> E



Embraceable You -- cover version by Willie Nelson and Sheryl Crow


OR





biggirlsrock said:


> Love Gun - KISS
> 
> N



Near You -- cover version by George Jones



In either case:


U


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Upside Down by Diana Ross


N


----------



## FreeThinker

Nagasaki -- go with the Cab Calloway version


I


----------



## Leem

I am a rock - Simon and Garfunkel

K


----------



## FreeThinker

Kalamazoo -- Glenn Miller


O



Features the easiest-to-remember opening line I can think of:

"A, B, C, D, E, F, G, H, I got a gal in Kalamazoo"


----------



## DianaSSBBW

October. - U2

R


----------



## AmyJo1976

Round Here - Counting Crows

E


----------



## DianaSSBBW

Everybody has a Dream - Billy Joel

M


----------



## AmyJo1976

Mad Season - Matchbox Twenty

N


----------



## DianaSSBBW

New York, New York - Frank Sinatra

K


----------



## Omodono

Keep Yourself Alive - Queen
E


----------



## Adamantoise

Evil Mind - DEIED

D


----------



## Leem

Dance with my father - Luther Vandross

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Read Between The Lies - Slayer

S


----------



## DianaSSBBW

Slipping Through my fingers - ABBA

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Sky High - ST Files

H


----------



## Leem

Hard days night - Beatles 

T


----------



## Adamantoise

Tassels - Aphex Twin

S


----------



## DianaSSBBW

Save the best for last - Vanessa Williams

T


----------



## Adamantoise

The Sound Of Someone You Love Who's Going Away and It Doesn't Matter - Penguin Cafe Orchestra

R


----------



## Leem

Ruby don't take your love to town - Kenny Rogers

N


----------



## Angel

Next Boyfriend - Lauren Alaina

D





You look a lot like my next boyfriend
I can't believe how much you act like him
You and me, we'd be unbelievable
And I'm available
No, I don't think it's a coincidence
I put it all together, it makes sense
Boy, you ain't no fling or a could've been
You look a lot like my next boyfriend


----------



## FreeThinker

Dachshunds With Erections Can't Climb Stairs -- Les Barker


S


----------



## Angel

FreeThinker said:


> Dachshunds With Erections Can't Climb Stairs



How is anyone supposed to follow that one? 
*giggles* 
If he can't get up the stairs, she should at least go down and "visit" him. 




Shameless - Garth Brooks

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Strotha Tynhe - Aphex Twin

E or H


----------



## DianaSSBBW

Go to spend lots of time with my 14 year old niece!! - this is what we were listening to!!:doh:

Happily - One Direction 

Y


----------



## Angel

You Don't Know Her Like I Do - Brantley Gilbert

O


----------



## DianaSSBBW

Oh very young - Cat Stevens

G


----------



## FreeThinker

Give It To You -- The Royal Crowns


*U*




_************

Something has been ailing you, I think I've got the cure
So come take a little stroll with me and we'll find out for sure

It's just what you're needing to make you feel alright 
To make you a brand new woman by the end of the night

It's not gonna hurt you or make you run for the door
In fact, I think you'll like it and you'll keep coming back for more 

It's a simple operation, I just look into your eyes of blue 
Turn those lights way down low and that's when I give it to you ​_


Romantic, no?


----------



## DianaSSBBW

Upside Down - Diana Ross

N


----------



## Angel

Nothing Else Matters - Metallica

S





So close no matter how far
Couldn't be much more from the heart
Forever trusting who we are
And nothing else matters

Never opened myself this way
Life is ours, we live it our way
All these words I don't just say
And nothing else matters

Trust I seek and I find in you
Every day for us something new
Open mind for a different view
And nothing else matters


----------



## FreeThinker

Song For Lilly Christine -- Big Rude Jake


*E

(or N)*



_********

The skin beneath the scab is blameless and pink
Free from sin, and lust, and deceit 
And so might she, too be gentle and sweet
But no-one looks so pure in the great pounding heat

So as the sweat collects on her brow and her breast
And beads on her belly, and onto her ankle
She steams like a stovepipe, smokes like a hot knife
Moves like a tiger out on the Bengal

********_​

All that and the very _definition_ of a badass horn riff:

https://youtu.be/ERXNTuV2ejs



!


----------



## Angel

Easy To Love You - Randy Travis 

U





I gave you all I had
Everything I owned
Right down to the pedestal, I put you on
And it was so easy to love you


----------



## DianaSSBBW

Under the sea - Disney

A


----------



## Adamantoise

Amber - T-Power

R


----------



## Angel

Road Less Traveled - Lauren Alaina

D






Why do you keep on staring?
That mirror, mirror, it ain't fair at all 
Dress sizes can't define, don't let the world decide what's beautiful
No


----------



## FreeThinker

Debbie Gibson's Pregnant With My Two-Headed Love Child -- Mojo Nixon 


...and back to *D* again...


----------



## Adamantoise

Divinity - Aeon Zen

Y


----------



## DianaSSBBW

Your Song - Elton John

G


----------



## FreeThinker

God May Forgive You, But I Won't -- cover by Iris DeMent


*T* 


Originally done as a novelty tune way back, I prefer Iris' version because she sounds like she means it...and she sounds really _p***ed off!_


----------



## Adamantoise

Two Princes - Spin Doctors

S


----------



## Angel

She Believes In Me - Kenny Rogers

E





God her love is true

And she believes in me
I'll never know just what she sees in me
I told her someday if she was my girl
I could change the world
With my little songs, I was wrong
But she has faith in me
And so I go on trying faithfully
And who knows maybe on some special night
If my song is right
I can find a way
While she waits
While she waits
For me


----------



## FreeThinker

Eighties Ladies -- K. T. Oslin 


*S*


----------



## Angel

FreeThinker said:


> Eighties Ladies -- K. T. Oslin


Yay! A song by K. T. Oslin!

From Eighties Ladies: There ain't been much these ladies ain't tried.

Me? There are still a few things I'd like to try. See below...




FreeThinker said:


> *S*



There ain't a lot that you can do in this town
You drive down to the lake and then you turn back around

Someday I'm finally gonna let go
'Cause I know there's a better way
And I wanna know what's over that rainbow
I'm gonna get out of here someday


Someday - Steve Earle 

*Y*


----------



## FreeThinker

You Can Call Me Al - - Paul Simon


*L*


----------



## Angel

Funny how even after 37 years John Travolta's moves can still, uhh, get to me!.... :blush:

Tonight's slow dance double play, both from _Urban Cowboy_.

Looking For Love - Johnny Lee

I spent a lifetime lookin' for you
Single bars and good time lovers were never true
Playing a fools game, hopin' to win
Tellin' those sweet lies and losin' again

I was lookin' for love in all the wrong places
Lookin' for love in too many faces
Searchin' their eyes
Lookin' for traces of what I'm dreaming of
Hoping to find a friend and lover
I'll bless the day I discover
Another heart lookin' for love

You came knockin' on my heart's door
You're everything I've been looking for

-- -- -- -- -- --

Look What You've Done To Me - Boz Scaggs


Hope they never end this song
This could take us all night long
I looked at the moon and I felt blue
Then I looked again and I saw you
Eyes like fire in the night
Bridges burning with their light
Now I want to spend the whole night through
And Honey, Yes, I'd like to spend it all on you

Love, look what you've done to me
Never thought I'd fall again so easily
Oh, love, you wouldn't lie to me
Leading me to feel this way...

They might fade and turn to stone
Let's get crazy all alone
Hold me closer than you'd ever dare
Close your eyes and I'll be there
After all is said and done
After all you are the one
Take me up your stairs and through the door
Take me where we don't care anymore...

Love, look what you've done to me
Never thought I'd fall again so easily
Oh, love, you wouldn't lie to me... would you
Leading me to feel this way... 

-- -- -- -- -- -- 

* E *


----------



## FreeThinker

Earth Angel -- The Penguins 


*L*


----------



## Angel

Let's Make Love - Faith Hill & Tim McGraw

Baby I've been drifting away
Dreaming all day
Of holidng you
Touching you
The only thing I want to do
Is be with you
As close to you
As I can be

Let's make love
All night long
Until all our strength is gone
Hold on tight
Just let go
I want to feel you in my soul
Until the sun comes up
Let's make love
Oh, baby

Do you know what you do to me
Everything inside of me
Is wanting you
And needing you
I'm so in love with you
Look in my eyes
Let's get lost tonight
In each other

Let's make love
All night long
Until all our strength is gone
Hold on tight
Just let go
I want to feel you in my soul
Until the sun comes up
Let's make love


The verse that Tim sings.... *sigh*

*E* or *V*


----------



## FreeThinker

Extacy Made Easy -- Gordon Lightfoot 


*Y*


----------



## Angel

You Turn Me On - Alabama

You know how to turn me on
In a special way all your own
No one has been where you've gone in so long
Oh baby, you turn me on

Your world fits right into mine
With perfection, time after time
And my world's where you must belong
Because baby, you turn me on

Aww baby, you turn me on
It's always so perfect with you every time
Aww yeah, I love you

Baby you know ever way to turn me on, and on, and on
So why don't you just turn me on
Because you know how to turn me on


*N*


----------



## FreeThinker

Night Of The King Snake -- Big Rude Jake


*E* (or *K*)


https://youtu.be/qVkvmDhcNh8


----------



## Adamantoise

'King of the Swingers' by The Cheetah.

S


----------



## DianaSSBBW

Surfing in a Hurricane - Jimmy Buffett

E


----------



## FreeThinker

Empty Chairs -- Don McLean 


*S*


----------



## Angel

Somewhere In My Broken Heart - Randy Travis 
(song co-written and then later also recorded by Billy Dean)

I hope that in time
You will find what you longed for
Love that's written in the stars
And when you finally do
I think you will see it
Somewhere in my broken heart

[Chorus:]
So fly
Go ahead and fly
Until you find out who you are
'Cause I
Will keep my love unspoken
Somewhere in my broken heart

*T*


----------



## FreeThinker

The Little Brown Sparrow And Me -- C.W. McCall


One of my favorites:

https://youtu.be/i1Dz3JaTpQo


*E* (or *M*)


----------



## DianaSSBBW

Ebony and Ivory - Paul McCarthey and Stevei Wonder

Y -


----------



## FreeThinker

Yellow Barley Straw -- Fred Eaglesmith 


*W*


----------



## Angel

Finally a W! 
Two favorites for years. Take your pick for the next song.

Walk Softly On This Heart Of Mine - The Kentucky Headhunters

*E* or* N*

Walk softly on this heart of mine, love
Don't treat it mean and so unkind
Let it rest in peace and quiet, love
Walk softly on this heart of mine



When Will I Be Loved - Linda Ronstadt

*D*

Tell me, when will I be loved?


----------



## Adamantoise

Dracula - James Bernard (From the 1958 movie starring Christopher Lee).

A


----------



## DianaSSBBW

Already There - Casting Crowns

E


----------



## LumpySmile

Every Day - Rascal Flatts

Y


----------



## moore2me

Y Yelloiw Rose of Texas by many artists, one the Sons of the Pioneers


----------



## swamptoad

S 

Sour Times - Portishead 

S again, heh


----------



## Angel

Silly Love Songs - Paul McCartney and Wings

S again!


----------



## FreeThinker

Son Of A Son Of A Sailor -- Jimmy Buffett


*R*


----------



## Angel

Roll On - Alabama

N

And roll on eighteen-wheeler, roll on.


----------



## FreeThinker

Nights -- Ed Bruce


*S*


----------



## Angel

Now I get the felling that just one night won't do since I found you

Since I found you honey I found love
You're the only one that I'm dreaming of
Well I don't miss doing what I use to do
I don't miss nothing since I found you
I don't miss nothing since I found you



Since I Found You - Sweethearts Of The Rodeo

U


----------



## FreeThinker

Under Your Spell Again -- Buck Owens


*N*


----------



## littlefairywren

Notion - Kings of Leon


N


----------



## FreeThinker

littlefairywren said:


> Notion - Kings of Leon
> 
> 
> N



Hey! Nice to see you back! :happy:






No Regrets -- Tom Cochrane


*S*


----------



## Rojodi

FreeThinker said:


> Hey! Nice to see you back! :happy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Regrets -- Tom Cochrane
> 
> 
> *S*



Smokey Mountain Rain - Ronnie Milsap

*N*


----------



## FreeThinker

Rojodi said:


> Smokey Mountain Rain - Ronnie Milsap
> 
> *N*



Was just thinking of that song!



Nothin' But You -- Steve Earle


*U*


----------



## Rojodi

FreeThinker said:


> Was just thinking of that song!
> 
> 
> 
> Nothin' But You -- Steve Earle
> 
> 
> *U*



Undercover Angel -Alan O'Day

*L*


----------



## FreeThinker

Louisiana Saturday Night -- Mel McDaniel


*T*


----------



## littlefairywren

FreeThinker said:


> Hey! Nice to see you back! :happy:



Thank you, kind sir 

Tick of the Clock - - Chromomatics


K


----------



## FreeThinker

King Of The Blues -- Steve Earle


*S*


----------



## Rojodi

FreeThinker said:


> King Of The Blues -- Steve Earle
> 
> 
> *S*



Sail On Sailor - Beach Boys

*R*


----------



## FreeThinker

Rough Boy -- ZZ Top


*Y*


----------



## Rojodi

FreeThinker said:


> Rough Boy -- ZZ Top
> 
> 
> *Y*



Y.M.C.A. - the Village People

*A*


----------



## Angel

*Always And Forever *- Luther Vandross

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Redletter - Kevin MacLeod

r


----------



## FreeThinker

Rex's Blues -- Townes Van Zandt


*S*


----------



## Angel

Sleepless Nights - Gram Parsons and Emmylou Harris

S

Somehow through the days I don't give in
I hide the tears that wait with them
Oh these sleepless nights will break my heart again.

Don't you know?
Don't you know I need you?

Through the sleepless nights I cry for you


----------



## Rojodi

Some Like It Hot - The Power Station

*T*


----------



## Astarte

Turkoosi - CMX

*I*


----------



## Adamantoise

Identity Crisis - Napalm Death

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Stay - Sash

Y


----------



## nitewriter

You've lost that lovin feeling - The Righteous Brothers

G


----------



## FreeThinker

Guitar Town -- Steve Earle 


*N*


----------



## Astarte

Nú brennur tú í mær - Eivør

*R*


----------



## FreeThinker

Astarte said:


> Nú brennur tú í mær



I sure am glad I didn't have to use the letter before that!




Rock Me Baby -- Steppenwolf


*Y*


----------



## Astarte

FreeThinker said:


> I sure am glad I didn't have to use the letter before that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rock Me Baby -- Steppenwolf
> 
> 
> *Y*



I recommend to give it a try. It's a beautiful love song by a singer Eivør Palsdottir from the Faroe Island. The title means "Now you burn in me".

Yö ei ole pimeä päivä - CMX

*A* (or you can use Ä if you're feeling adventurous)


----------



## Angel

Any Way You Want It - Journey

T


I was alone
I never knew
What good love could do
Ooh, then we touched
Then we sang
About the lovin' things

Ooh, all night, all night
Oh, every night
So hold tight, hold tight
Ooh baby, hold tight
Oh, she said,

Any way you want it
That's the way you need it
Any way you want it
She said, Any way you want it
That's the way you need it
Any way you want it


----------



## FreeThinker

There Ain't No Good Chain Gangs -- Waylon Jennings and Johnny Cash 


_There ain't no good in an evil-hearted woman

And I ain't cut out to be no Jesse James 

And you don't go writin' hot cheques down in Mississippi 

And there ain't no good chain gangs​_

Typically cool Waylon guitar, loaded with sevenths, hammer-ons and his own funky rhythm. 

https://youtu.be/woEYm8cPbWw


*S*


----------



## Angel

FreeThinker said:


> Typically cool Waylon guitar, loaded with sevenths, hammer-ons and his own funky rhythm.



Cool, indeed! :bow: Appreciate!


I like listening to this older one. Has some rockin' rhythm goin' on.
... and some Earl Scruggs pickin', too! (Thought I heard that! Had to look it up to see who it was, though!)

Well I ain't first class but I ain't white trash,
I'm wild and a little crazy too.
Some girls don't like boys like me.
Aww, but some girls do.


Some Girls Do - Sawyer Brown

O


----------



## FreeThinker

Orange Blossom Special -- The Louvin Brothers (covered by many)


*L*


----------



## littlefairywren

Life at the Outpost - The Skatt Brothers

*T*


----------



## FreeThinker

Telluride Breakdown -- C W McCall 


*N*


----------



## Angel

Kinda like eighteen wheels need a blacktop ...


Need You More - Darius Rucker

*E*


----------



## littlefairywren

Everyone's a Winner - Hot Chocolate

*R*


----------



## Fantasist

Rockin Robin- Bobby Day

*N*


----------



## FreeThinker

New Orleans Is Sinking -- The Tragically Hip


*G*


Another cool guitar riff:
(Poor Mike...)

https://youtu.be/LAZUsCONjIQ


----------



## Adamantoise

Gravøllet - Svartsot

T


----------



## littlefairywren

Tell Me What You Want From Me - Mase ft. Total

*E*


----------



## nitewriter

Every breath you take - The Police

*E*


----------



## DragonFly

Easy Skanking - Bob Marley 

*G*


----------



## FreeThinker

Green River -- Creedence Clearwater Revival 


Totally sticking with the 'cool guitar' kick I've been on of late.


*R*


----------



## Angel

Remember Me - Johnny Cash


E


----------



## Adamantoise

Early Dawn - Careless

N


----------



## FreeThinker

North To Alaska -- Johnny Horton


*A*


----------



## Angel

In the magic of this rainy afternoon
Far away from the battle for survival
In the shelter of the love my heart can see the simple truth
And it comes to me that all I need is you




All I Need - The Forester Sisters

*D*


----------



## Adamantoise

Do You Know - M-Beat featuring Jamiroquai

W


----------



## Leem

Welcome to the Future. - Brad Paisley

R or E


----------



## biggirlsrock

Positively 4th Street - Bob Dylan

T


----------



## Angel

Take Me Down - Alabama

*N*


----------



## Adamantoise

Nothing Is Real - Boards of Canada

L


----------



## FreeThinker

Living Doll, by the total and utter king of rock and roll, Cliff Richard!


(I still feel that locking girls in trunks is politically unsound)


Anyway, that's back to *L* again. :doh:


----------



## Adamantoise

Lush Slow Blips - Aphex Twin

S


----------



## Angel

I am so into you
I can't think of nothing else
I am so into you
I can't think of nothing else
Thinkin' how it's gonna be
Whenever I get you next to me
It's gonna be good
Don't you know
From your head to toe
Gonna love you all over
Over and over
Me into you, you into me
Me into you

I'm so into you
I'm so into you...


So Into You - The Atlanta Rhythm Section

* U *


----------



## littlefairywren

Un Angelo Disteso Al Sole - Eros Ramazzotti

*E*


----------



## Adamantoise

Elysian Fields - Artemis

S


----------



## FreeThinker

Santa Claus Is Watching You -- Ray Stevens 


_You can't do nothing 'cause you're never alone
He's even got a wiretap on your phone_​

*U*


----------



## Angel

Is it too soon to write to Santa?
I've _tried_ to be a good girl, dear Santa. I've _tried_. :blush:


Until - Sting

*L*

One day you'll meet a stranger 
And all the noise is silenced in the room
You'll feel that you´re close to some mystery
In the moonlight when everything shatters
You´ll feel as if you've known her all your life
The world's oldest lesson in history

Here in your arms where the world is impossibly still
With a million dreams to fulfil
And a matter of moments until the dancing ends
Here in your arms when everything seems to be clear
Not a solitary thing do I fear
Except when this moment comes near the dancing’s end


----------



## FreeThinker

Little GTO -- Ronnie and the Daytonas


_You oughtta see her on a road course
Or the quarter-mile
This little modified Pon-Pon
Has got plenty of style
Digs the gassers and the rail-jobs
Really drives them wild
Come on and turn it on, wind it up, blow it out, GTO_​

*O*


----------



## plushkitty

Obsessions - Marina & the Diamonds


*S


*We've got obsessions
I wanna erase every nasty thought that bugs me every day of every week
We've got obsessions
You never told me what it was that made you strong and what it was that made you weak


----------



## FreeThinker

Stranger -- Kris Kristofferson 


*R*


_Maybe you've got all you've got together 
Maybe you keep rolling like a stone
Maybe some old lonesome song will take you by surprise 
And leave you just a little more alone _​


----------



## Adamantoise

Rough Beat Tune - Aphex Twin

E or N???


----------



## littlefairywren

Nightswim - Owl Eyes

*M*


----------



## Adamantoise

Mould - Aphex Twin

D


----------



## plushkitty

Drumming Song - Florence + the Machine

*G*


----------



## Adamantoise

Get Raw - DJ Rap

W


----------



## Angel

I count my blessings with each of your kisses
When you add it all up where would I be without you
You helped me along like an angel of mercy my nature is such that I could've strayed
But your tender love has always controled me
Where others would leave you always have stayed
And it fills me with pride...
Where would I be without you


Where Would I Be Without You - Waylon Jennings

U


----------



## Munchausen

ULTRAnumb - Blue Stahli

B


----------



## Adamantoise

Blazing The Crop - Rae and Christian

P


----------



## plushkitty

Parachute - Ingrid Michaelson

*E

*
Don't believe the things you tell yourself so late at night
And you are your own worst enemy, you'll never win the fight
Just hold onto me, I'll hold onto you
It's you and me up against the world, it's you and me


----------



## Adamantoise

Eat Sleep Rave Repeat - Fatboy Slim & Riva Starr feat. Beardyman

T


----------



## ssbbwhoneybee

Wish & Fonda Rae - Touch me (All Night Long) 

E


----------



## plushkitty

Every Night I Say A Prayer - Little Boots

*R
*


----------



## AuntHen

Rosanna ~Toto

A


----------



## Adamantoise

Anxious Heart - Nobuo Uematsu

T


----------



## FreeThinker

The Last Gunfighter Ballad -- Guy Clark


*D*


_And he can almost feel the weight of the gun
And it's always keep your back to the sun
And it's faster than snakes or a blink of the eye
And it's a time for all slow men to die

And his eyes get squinty and his fingers twitch 
And he empties his gun at the son of a bitch 
And he's hit by the smell of the black powder smoke
And the stand in the street at the turn of a joke _​


----------



## Angel

Do you still get a thrill when ya see me comin' up the hill?
Honey, now do ya?
Do ya whisper my name just to bring a little comfort to ya?
Do ya?
Do ya still like the feel of my body lyin' next to ya?
Well, I guess what I'm askin'
Do you still love me?

Oh, do you lie awake thinkin' I'm the biggest mistake you ever made?
Honey, now do ya?
And if just by snappin' your fingers
You could snap them fingers and make it all go away.
Honey, now would ya?
Do ya miss me when I'm gone
But sometimes wish that I'd stay gone just a little bit longer?
Well, I guess what I'm askin'
Is do you still love me?

'Cause honey, I sure do still love you.

Do Ya' - K.T. Oslin

*A*


----------



## plushkitty

Any Which Way - Scissor Sisters

*Y*


----------



## swamptoad

Yellow Bird (instrumental) - Arthur Lyman


D


----------



## FreeThinker

Dry -- Ron Hynes


*Y*


The late Newfoundland singer-songwriter Ron Hynes at the East Coast Music Awards in 2007, performing the song that tells part of the story of his struggle with alcoholism:


https://youtu.be/lV6QlEL46Bs


----------



## plushkitty

Yes and No - Venus Hum

*O

*I must speak
I must move
I must sing
It's a compulsive thing

Is it fear
Is it deep down beneath
I have something to say
Some trash amongst the golden things
Here's a diamond for you
An aluminum ring


----------



## Adamantoise

Olympic - 808 State

C


----------



## swamptoad

Carrie Anne - The Hollies


E or N


----------



## plushkitty

Everybody Wants to Rule the World - Tears for Fears

*D*


----------



## swamptoad

"Don't Do Me Like That" - Tom Petty



T


----------



## FreeThinker

The Devil's Right Hand -- Steve Earle (also covered by The Highwaymen (in addition to solo versions by Waylon Jennings and by Johnny Cash, both Highwaymen members), as well as by Bob Seger) 


*D*


----------



## swamptoad

Destiny - Zero 7


Y


----------



## plushkitty

Yr Mangled Heart - Gossip

*T*


----------



## swamptoad

Tell Her No - The Hollies


N


----------



## Adamantoise

Nostalgia Pills - Pye Corner Audio

S


----------



## plushkitty

Some Kind of Beautiful - Nikka Costa

*L*


----------



## Angel

Love Me Like You Used To - Tanya Tucker

(previously recorded by Johnny Cash in 1985)


*O*


----------



## Coachd603

Once - Pearl Jam

*M*


----------



## Adamantoise

My Big Mouth - Oasis

H


----------



## plushkitty

Howlin' for You - The Black Keys

*U*


----------



## Angel

Unanswered Prayers - Garth Brooks

*S*

Sometimes I thank God for unanswered prayers
Remember when you're talkin' to the man upstairs
That just because he doesn't answer doesn't mean he don't care
Some of God's greatest gifts are unanswered prayers

Some of God's greatest gifts are all too often unanswered...
Some of God's greatest gifts are unanswered prayers


----------



## biggirlsrock

Squonk - Genesis

K


----------



## plushkitty

Killer Queen - Queen

*N

*
She's a killer queen
Gunpowder, gelatine
Dynamite with a laser beam
Guaranteed to blow your mind
Anytime!


----------



## littlefairywren

Night of the Hunter - 30 Seconds To Mars

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Revelation Of Existence (The Trip) - Decapitated

P


----------



## plushkitty

Popular Song - Mika

*G

*
Popular, I know about popular
It's not about who you are or your fancy car
You're only ever who you were


----------



## FreeThinker

Goonie Bird -- The Royal Crowns


*D*




One of my favorite songs from their first album. It's about a car. Or racing. 

I think. 

Maybe you can decipher the lyrics:


https://youtu.be/CPPpUUCSOrk


----------



## Grizzlybear

Debbie Denise - BÖC

E

Last song on a fantastic album; it starts with (Don't Fear) The Reaper, after all.


----------



## plushkitty

Ex's and Oh's - Elle King

*S*


----------



## FreeThinker

Stupid Girl -- The Rolling Stones 


*L*



Don't read anything into it. It's just the first song that popped into my head, despite not having listened to it in over a decade.


----------



## Adamantoise

Let It Be Done - Deicide

E or N?


----------



## FreeThinker

Edith And The Kingpin -- Joni Mitchell 


*N*


----------



## plushkitty

Never Turn Your Back On Mother Earth - Neko Case

*H

*
When she's on her best behavior
Don't be tempted by her favors
Never turn your back on Mother Earth

Towns are hurled from A to B
By hands that looked so smooth to me
Never turn your back on Mother Earth


----------



## FreeThinker

Neko Case? Nice! 

Have Mercy -- Steve Earle 


*Y*


----------



## Angel

Lately I've been feeling a little uneasy so I run straight home to you
It's been cold as hell and you just can't tell what a girl might do
I made a whole lot of promises baby, but none of my dreams came true
And it's you that paid and I'm so afraid that I'm losing you
But you belong to me
You belong to me
You belong to me, me, baby, me

You Belong To Me - Steve Earle 

*E or M*


----------



## Adamantoise

Millie Pulled A Pistol On Santa - De La Soul

A


----------



## plushkitty

Amazed - Poe

*D*


----------



## BigElectricKat

Angel Eyes - Jeff Healy Band

S


----------



## FreeThinker

Sargeant Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band -- The Beatles 


*D*



Not posting any lyrics or links this time because I think you all believe that this is a real song. Performed by a sixties boy-band that had some success.


----------



## plushkitty

Dream Again - Franz Ferdinand

*N

*
Sometimes the sound of a thousand whispers are where
You live a little fear 
But feel the future
Well, I feel us dream together
I feel no fear 
I feel no fire
Oh I, I keep on dreaming
I live to dream again


----------



## Angel

Nothing Short Of Dying - Travis Tritt

*G*



And I find myself crying
And trying to hold on
'Cause there ain't nothing short of dying
That's worse than being left alone


----------



## Adamantoise

Global Doom - Abscess

M


----------



## plushkitty

Measures and Scales - Jill Barber

*S

*
And I want to be like lovers in an old romantic song
Where the music fades away before the love it can go wrong
But I am just a dreamer wearing sensible shoes
And I still dream in color even though I sing the blues


----------



## biggirlsrock

Sloop John B - The Beach Boys

B


----------



## Adamantoise

Brain Damage - Autopsy

E or G?


----------



## Munchausen

Everything You Want - Vertical Horizon

T


----------



## BigElectricKat

Thank God It's Friday - Love and Kisses

*Y*


----------



## plushkitty

Your Love - She Wants Revenge

*E*


----------



## BigElectricKat

Election Day - Arcadia

*Y*


----------



## Angel

So many nights I'd sit by my window
Waiting for someone to sing me his song
So many dreams I kept deep inside me
Alone in the dark but now you've come along

And you light up my life
You give me hope to carry on
You light up my days and fill my nights with song



You Light Up My Life - Debby Boone

*E* or *F*


----------



## Adamantoise

Forever - LFO

R


----------



## Angel

Round Here Buzz - Eric Church


*Z*


----------



## BigElectricKat

Zulu - The Quick

*K*


----------



## Adamantoise

BigElectricKat said:


> Zulu - The Quick
> 
> *K*



Hiya Kat,

Remember to offer the next player the last letter of your song - for example, Zulu ends in U, so the next player needs to use that letter (U). :happy:
Also, if the song name ends with E, you may also offer the letter next to E.

Use Of For*ce* - Sparky Lightbourne

C or E?


----------



## Angel

Country Ain't Country - Travis Tritt

*Y*


----------



## BigElectricKat

You Don't Know - Scarlet and Black

*W*


----------



## Adamantoise

Warmaster - Bolt Thrower

R


----------



## Munchausen

Roadside - Rise Against

D or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Did I Dream (Song To The Siren) - Lost Witness

N


----------



## Grizzlybear

Never Be the Same - Crowded House

M or E


----------



## JaceyJensen

Move Bitch by Ludacris......


H or S (I think)


----------



## Adamantoise

JaceyJensen said:


> Move Bitch by Ludacris......
> 
> 
> H or S (I think)



Welcome to the boards, Ms. Jacey! Next letter would be H :happy:

*H*appy Hou*r*- The Housemartins

*R*


----------



## BigElectricKat

Reasons To Be Cheerful - Ian Dury & The Blockheads

*L*


----------



## Munchausen

*L*A Devo*t*e*e* - Panic! At the Disco

T or E


----------



## MattB

Easy Wind- Grateful Dead

D


----------



## Angel

Daddy Won't Sell The Farm - Montgomery Gentry 

Rest In Peace, Troy Gentry 



M


----------



## Adamantoise

Mr. Kirk's Nightmare - 4 Hero

E or R?


----------



## Angel

And I would bring her the world on a silver platter
Oh, but things like that don't matter.
All she wants is all my love
And for that I'm an easy touch.

Easy Touch - Don Williams

*H*


----------



## Adamantoise

Hilo - Aphex Twin

O


----------



## FreeThinker

*O Canada* -- Music (1880) by Calixa Lavallée, French lyrics (1880) by Sir Adolphe-Basile Routhier, English lyrics (1908) by Robert Stanley Weir. 


*A*


----------



## Angel

Asphalt Cowboy - Jason Aldean

*Y*


----------



## FreeThinker

Young At Heart -- Frank Sinatra


*T*


----------



## Angel

Together Again* - Emmylou Harris 

*N*

Together again
My tears have stopped falling
The long lonely nights
Are now at an end

The key to my heart
You hold in your hand
And nothing else matters
We're together again

*Written and also recorded by Buck Owens


----------



## Adamantoise

Numbered Days - Killswitch Engage

S


----------



## FreeThinker

Sentimental Ol' You -- Charly McClain


*U*


----------



## Adamantoise

Understanding?!?! - Napalm Death

G


----------



## Angel

God Gave Me You - Blake Shelton

*U*


I've been a walkin' heartache
I've made a mess of me
The person that I've been lately
Ain't who I wanna be

But you stay here right beside me
And watch as the storm blows through
And I need you

Cause God gave me you for the ups and downs
God gave me you for the days of doubt
And for when I think I lost my way
There are no words here left to say, it's true
God gave me you
Gave me you

On my own I'm only
Half of what I could be
I can't do without you
We are stitched together
And what love has tethered
I pray we never undo

Cause God gave me you for the ups and downs
God gave me you for the days of doubt
God gave me you for the ups and downs
God gave me you for the days of doubt
And for when I think I lost my way
There are no words here left to say, it's true
God gave me you, gave me you
He gave me you


----------



## Adamantoise

Unquenchable Thirst - Abscess

T


----------



## FreeThinker

Telluride Breakdown -- C W McCall

(An instrumental appearing on his album _Wilderness_)


*N*


----------



## Adamantoise

New Years' Day - U2

Y


----------



## Angel

You Take My Breath Away :wubu: - Rex Smith


*Y*


again


----------



## swamptoad

Young Folks - Peter Bjorn and John



S


----------



## Adamantoise

Angel said:


> You Take My Breath Away :wubu: - Rex Smith
> 
> 
> *Y*
> 
> 
> again



Thanks for reaffirming my crippling phobia of the letter 'Y'. :doh: 



swamptoad said:


> Young Folks - Peter Bjorn and John
> 
> 
> 
> S



Silver - T-Power

R!


----------



## swamptoad

Run On - Moby


N


----------



## Angel

The first time's a one time feeling and I never wanted nothin' more


Never Wanted Nothing More - Kenny Chesney

*E*




Adamantoise said:


> Thanks for reaffirming my crippling phobia of the letter 'Y'. :doh:



Is E any better?


----------



## plushkitty

Europa - Blondie

*A*


----------



## swamptoad

American Pie - Don McLean


E or I


----------



## FreeThinker

Empty Chairs -- Don McLean


(From the album 'American Pie' 
 )


*S*


----------



## swamptoad

FreeThinker said:


> Empty Chairs -- Don McLean
> 
> 
> (From the album 'American Pie'
> )
> 
> 
> *S*




that's funny!




Sugar Magnolia - Grateful Dead



*A*


----------



## FreeThinker

A Song For -- Townes Van Zandt 



_There's nowhere left in this world where to go
My arms, my legs they're a-tremblin'
Thoughts both clouded and blue as the sky
Not even worth the rememberin'

Now as I stumble and reel to my bed
All that I've done and all that I've said
Means nothin' to me, I'd soon as be dead
All of this world be forgotten​_


*R*


----------



## swamptoad

Raindrops - Dee Clark


*
S*


----------



## swamptoad

FT, interesting poetic lyrics! deep, thought-provoking!


----------



## FreeThinker

swamptoad said:


> FT, interesting poetic lyrics! deep, thought-provoking!



Yeah, Townes Van Zandt was a pretty heavy writer. Check him out on YouTube -- Like you, he was a Texan. 

Back to the business at hand:



Snake Song -- Townes Van Zandt


_The future, he don't try to find me
Skin I been through dies behind me
Solid hollow wrapped in hatred
Not a drop of venom wasted​_

*G*


----------



## plushkitty

Gimme All Your Lovin' - ZZ Top

*N*


----------



## swamptoad

No Questions Asked - Fleetwood Mac



*D*


----------



## Angel

​Do You Love Me - The Contours



*E* or *M*


----------



## FreeThinker

Everybody Loves Me, Baby -- Don McLean 

(Another one from the album American Pie) 


*Y*


----------



## Angel

We all should save the *Y*s for Adamantoise! 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

You're My Dream Come True - The Temptations

*E* or *U*


I don't care where you came from
Oh no, I don't care what you've been
All I know is that I love you
And I'm going to love you till the end
(Gonna love you until the end)

'Cause you're my
(Dream come true)
You're my
(Dream come true)
You're my
(Dream come true)
And I love you better than anyone before

For every hand there's a glove
For every, for every heart there should be love
Yes, I've been waiting for such a long, long time
Don't worry, nobody, nobody is gonna change my mind
(Nobody's gonna change my mind)

Cause you're my
(Dream come true)
You're my
(Dream come true)
You're my
(Dream come true)
And I love you better than anyone before


----------



## swamptoad

Up On The Roof - The Drifters



*F*


----------



## bricklister

End of the Road - Boyz II Men

A or D


----------



## FreeThinker

bricklister said:


> End of the Road - Boyz II Men
> 
> A or D



Actually, you want a song that starts with the last letter of the song before your post. 

In this case, it's *F* (last letter of Up On The Roo*f*)

Next person names a song starting with the last letter of the song you post. 

(In the case of an *E* -- the last letter of very many songs and the first letter of very few songs -- the next poster is often given the option of using the letter appearing before the E in the song's title to start their song title.)

Welcome to Dimensions, bricklister. I hope you enjoy it here. 



For now, still *F*.


----------



## Timberwolf

Free - Haley Reinhart

E or... E? Erm... I think I'll offer an "R" as a bonus. :happy:


----------



## FreeThinker

FreeThinker said:


> In the case of an *E*...the next poster is often given the option of using the letter appearing before the E...





Timberwolf said:


> Free - Haley Reinhart
> 
> E or... E? Erm... I think I'll offer an "R" as a bonus. :happy:



Uh, well...yeah. :doh:



Everybody To The Limit -- Strong Bad


No, really! Click here for actual proof! True business.



*T*


----------



## Angel

Til My Last Day - Justin Moore

*Y*


Somewhere deep inside your angel eyes
I found a place to rest, don't ever doubt that
I'll be around, and baby don't you ever forget

Til my last day
Til my last breath
Of everyone that can, I can love you the best
Til my last day, I'll be lovin' you
All the way up, til they lay me down
Six feet under, the cold hard ground
Til my last day, I'll be lovin' you

Darlin' yes I will
Til my last day
Til my last breath
Of everyone that can, I can love you the best
Til my last day, I'll be lovin' you


----------



## Timberwolf

You Gotta Say Yes To Another Excess - Yello

S


----------



## plushkitty

Straight Up - Paula Abdul

*P


*Straight up now tell me, do you really wanna love me forever? Oh oh oh... *dances off in a cloud of nostalgia*


----------



## swamptoad

Plush - Stone Temple Pilots


*
H*


----------



## Timberwolf

Hunting High And Low - A-ha

W


----------



## plushkitty

When You're Evil - Voltaire

*L


*Appropriate for Halloween, isn't it?


----------



## FreeThinker

Legend Of Wooley Swamp -- Charlie Daniels Band


Another good one for Halowe'en (but a day late), and one of my favorite instrumental intros. 



_If you ever go back in the Wooley Swamp,
well you better not go at night
There's things out there in the middle of them woods'll make a strong man die from fright
There's things that crawl, things that fly and things that creep around on the ground
And they say the ghost of Lucius Clay gets up and he walks around_​

*P*


----------



## Adamantoise

Persia - Mr. Natural

A


----------



## swamptoad

Amie - Pure Prairie League


*E or I*


----------



## Angel

I Just Want To Be Your Everything - Andy Gibb

*G*


I..., I just want to be your ev'rything
Open up the heaven in your heart and let me be
The things you are to me


----------



## Adamantoise

Get To The Gone - Static X

E or N?


----------



## swamptoad

Nannou - Aphex Twin



U


----------



## Angel

Under The Boardwalk - The Drifters

*K*


----------



## Adamantoise

Kill or Become - Cannibal Corpse

*M* or *E*?


----------



## swamptoad

Mickey - Toni Basil



*Y*


----------



## Adamantoise

You Can Hear The Cry Of The Planet - Nobuo Uematsu (from Final Fantasy Vii)

T


----------



## swamptoad

Traveling Riverside Blues - Led Zep



S


----------



## plushkitty

Shut Up and Let Me Go - The Ting Tings

*O*


----------



## swamptoad

Old Days - Chicago




S


----------



## Angel

Soul And Inspiration - The Oak Ridge Boys (previously by The Righteous Brothers)

*N*

Baby, you're my soul and my heart's inspiration


----------



## FreeThinker

New York State Of Mind -- Billy Joel


*D*


----------



## Angel

Do I Make You Wanna? - Billy Currington

*A*




Do you wanna go out to the country,
and maybe blow all our money
on some sugar at the truckstop and some scratch-offs
See if we can get lucky?
Oh, I gotta know what's goin' on
In your beautiful mind
Baby don't be shy


----------



## plushkitty

Any Which Way - Scissor Sisters

*Y*


----------



## FreeThinker

Yakety Sax* -- Boots Randolph


*X*



*Also known as the Benny Hill theme


----------



## Adamantoise

Xtal - Aphex Twin 

L


----------



## plushkitty

Love Shack - The B-52s

*K


*
I got me a car, it's as big as a whale
And we're headin' on down to the Love Shack
I got me a Chrysler, it seats about 20
So hurry up and bring your jukebox money!


----------



## Adamantoise

Kill The Light Of Christ - Deicide

T


----------



## Angel

Take It Easy - The Eagles

*Y*


Well I'm running down the road trying to loosen my load,
got a world of trouble on my mind 
Lookin' for a lover who won't blow my cover, she's so hard to find 
Take it easy, take it easy 
Don't let the sound of your own wheels make you crazy 
Come on baby, don't say maybe 
I gotta know if your sweet love is gonna save me


----------



## swamptoad

Yer Birthday Blues - The Beatles



S


----------



## Adamantoise

Super Strut - Deodato

T


----------



## Angel

That's How I Know You Love Me - Justin Moore

*E or M*



You never tried to change me
You just tried to save me
And you, you found a way to trust me
Despite the broken pieces of me,
That's how I know you love me
That's how I know you love me


----------



## Adamantoise

Memories Of Tomorrow - Suicidal Tendancies

W


----------



## FreeThinker

What's Forever For? -- written by Rafe VanHoy, recorded by Michael Martin Murphy 


*R*


----------



## Adamantoise

Razors In The Night - Blitz

T


----------



## FreeThinker

Toronto Tontos -- Max Webster 


*S*


----------



## Pattie Vincent

Endless Love - Diana Ross

V or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Pattie Vincent said:


> Endless Love - Diana Ross
> 
> V or E



Hiya Pattie, good to see you playing. Remember to take the last letter of the song posted, and post a song title beginning with that letter.

Example:

Come On Eilee*n* - Dexy's Midnight Runners

The letter here would be *N*, so the next person is challenged to come up with a song title beginning with N. Hope this helps :happy:.

Vlad The Impaler - GWAR

R


----------



## plushkitty

Road to Nowhere - Talking Heads

*E

*

We're on a road to nowhere
Come on inside
Takin' that ride to nowhere
We'll take that ride

I'm feelin' okay this mornin'
And you know
We're on the road to paradise
Here we go, here we go


----------



## FreeThinker

Eric The Awful -- Ray Stevens 


*L*


----------



## Angel

Look What You've Done To Me 

- Boz Scaggs

(from the movie Urban Cowboy)


*E or M*


----------



## swamptoad

My Generation - The Who


N


----------



## Angel

No Place Like Home - Randy Travis

*E* or *M*




Well there's my easy chair
Just sittin' there
I've spent a lot of time
Thinkin' of this perfect love
I know is yours and mine


----------



## swamptoad

Mellow Yellow - Donovan



W


----------



## Angel

When You Say Nothing At All - Keith Whitley

*L*


One of my favorites 

It's amazing how you can speak right to my heart
Without saying a word you can light up the dark
Try as I may I could never explain
What I hear when you don't say a thing

The smile on your face lets me know that you need me
There's a truth in your eyes saying you'll never leave me
A touch of your hand says you'll catch me if ever I fall
Now you say it best when you say nothing at all

All day long I can hear people talking out loud
But when you hold me near you drown out the crowd
Old Mister Webster could never define
What's being said between your heart and mine

The smile on your face lets me know that you need me
There's a truth in your eyes saying you'll never leave me
A touch of your hand says you'll catch me if ever I fall
Now you say it best when you say nothing at all


----------



## swamptoad

LaLa Means I Love You - The Delfonics



U


----------



## Adamantoise

Use Of Force - Sparky Lightbourne

c OR e?


----------



## Angel

Every Light In The House -Trace Adkins

*E* or *S*


----------



## Adamantoise

Stalin's Organs - GWAR

S


----------



## plushkitty

Secret Love - Joan Jett and the Blackhearts

*E


*
Society won't let me be
The way I want it to
Hard to hide my secret love for you

Oh yeah don't want a secret love
Can't keep a secret love
I want an open love


----------



## LumpySmile

Every Day - Rascal Flatts

Y


----------



## Angel

You're The One - Dwight Yoakam


*E* or *N*


----------



## FreeThinker

Esmeralda's Hollywood -- Steve Earle and Maria McKee


*D*


----------



## Angel

Don't Toss Us Away - Lone Justice

Don't toss us away, there's no reason why
Just because we're not perfect
Oh, you know, it's still worth a try
I still love you
I want you to stay
Darlin' please, don't toss us away

Oh darlin' please
Don't toss us away

[ame]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=5wX6uSSpUKU[/ame]

*Y*


----------



## FreeThinker

Nice segue, McKee-wise. 


You Can't Resist It -- Lyle Lovett 

_She was old enough to know better
And she was strong enough to be true
And she was hard enough to know whether
He was smart enough to know what to do_​

*T*


----------



## Angel

​If there's anybody perfect, well, I ain't seem 'em yet
And we all gotta learn to forgive and forget
That's what you do when you're in love, in love
That's what you do when you're in love


That's What You Do When You're In Love - The Forester Sisters


But she made him feel young, kinda wild and free


*E* or *V*


----------



## FreeThinker

E again? Really?

I thought all the songs ending with E must be just about used up, and it would be easy from now on. 

Speaking of which... 



Easy From Now On -- written by the late Susanna Clark (more than just the wife of the late Guy Clark) and Carlene Carter (more than just the daughter of Carl Smith and June Carter), recorded by Emmylou Harris (*swoon*)


_Quarter Moon in a ten cent town..._​

*N*


----------



## plushkitty

Need You Tonight - INXS

*T*


----------



## Angel

FreeThinker said:


> Nice segue, McKee-wise.



Thank you. I just discovered her a couple days ago. Her voice reminds me of Emmylou's. 



FreeThinker said:


> E again? Really?
> 
> I thought all the songs ending with E must be just about used up, and it would be easy from now on.
> 
> Speaking of which...
> 
> 
> 
> Easy From Now On -- written by the late Susanna Clark (more than just the wife of the late Guy Clark) and Carlene Carter (more than just the daughter of Carl Smith and June Carter), recorded by Emmylou Harris (*swoon*)
> 
> 
> _Quarter Moon in a ten cent town..._​
> 
> *N*



Sorry about the E! I am doing good to think of a song for the first letter! I don't pay attention to the last letter until I post! 

Here's one you may like. Get your *swoon* on. 

There'll never be anyone else
But you for me
Never ever be
Just couldn't be
Anyone else but you

If I could take my pick of all
The boys I've ever known
Then I'd come and pick you out
To be my very own

There'll never be anyone else
But you for me
Never ever be
Just couldn't be
Anyone else but you

A heart that's true and longs for you
Is all I have to give
All my love belongs to you
As long as I may live

There'll never be anyone else
But you for me
Never ever be
Just couldn't be
Anyone else but you


Never Be Anyone Else But You - Emmylou Harris :wubu:

Post edited to add this bit of wiki. info: Emmylou Harris released a version as a single in 1990 that reached #92 on the country chart in Canada. It was featured on her 1990 album, Brand New Dance.


*U*


Whoops! A little late... Here's a T song below.


Just for the *swoon* factor, here you go FreeThinker:

Those Memories Of You - Emmylou Harris :wubu:

* U * ( one U song will suffice ).


----------



## Adamantoise

Urban Guerrilla - Hawkwind

A


----------



## Angel

Angel Flying Too Close To The Ground - Willie Nelson

*D*


For love's the greatest healer to be found


----------



## Adamantoise

Draped In White - Lust of Decay

T or E?


----------



## plushkitty

Thunder Thighs - Miss Eaves

*S


*Thunder thighs, thunder thunder thighs
Thunder thighs, thunder thunder thighs
Oh my
Got them thunder thighs
Boom crack
They smack when I stride


----------



## Rojodi

Angel said:


> Thank you. I just discovered her a couple days ago. Her voice reminds me of Emmylou's.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the E! I am doing good to think of a song for the first letter! I don't pay attention to the last letter until I post!
> 
> Here's one you may like. Get your *swoon* on.
> 
> There'll never be anyone else
> But you for me
> Never ever be
> Just couldn't be
> Anyone else but you
> 
> If I could take my pick of all
> The boys I've ever known
> Then I'd come and pick you out
> To be my very own
> 
> There'll never be anyone else
> But you for me
> Never ever be
> Just couldn't be
> Anyone else but you
> 
> A heart that's true and longs for you
> Is all I have to give
> All my love belongs to you
> As long as I may live
> 
> There'll never be anyone else
> But you for me
> Never ever be
> Just couldn't be
> Anyone else but you
> 
> 
> Never Be Anyone Else But You - Emmylou Harris :wubu:
> 
> Post edited to add this bit of wiki. info: Emmylou Harris released a version as a single in 1990 that reached #92 on the country chart in Canada. It was featured on her 1990 album, Brand New Dance.
> 
> 
> *U*
> 
> 
> Whoops! A little late... Here's a T song below.
> 
> 
> Just for the *swoon* factor, here you go FreeThinker:
> 
> Those Memories Of You - Emmylou Harris :wubu:
> 
> * U * ( one U song will suffice ).



Undercover Angel - Alan O'Day 

L


----------



## swamptoad

Little Fluffy Clouds - The Orb


S


----------



## Angel

Something In The Way He Moves - Bobbie Gentry

*S* again



Every now and then the things I lean on lose their meaning
And I find myself careening into places where I should not let me go
He has the power to go where no one else can find me and to silently remind me
Of the happiness and the good times that I know


----------



## swamptoad

Smoke On The Water - Deep Purple



R


----------



## Angel

Remember When - Alan Jackson

*N*


----------



## Rojodi

Night on Disco Mountain - David Shire

N again


----------



## Adamantoise

Necrophobic - Slayer

C


----------



## Rojodi

Cat Man Do - Herb Alpert

O


----------



## Angel

Once In A Lifetime Love - Alan Jackson


*E* or *V*


----------



## Rojodi

Everything She Wants - Wham!

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Sweet Attack - Municiple Waste

K


----------



## plushkitty

Kiss Them For Me - Siouxsie and the Banshees

*E *or *M*


----------



## Rojodi

Everlasting Love - Carl Carlton

E or V


----------



## Angel

Everything's Gonna Be Alright - David Lee Murphy and Kenny Chesney

*T*


----------



## Rojodi

Thank God It's Friday - Love and Kisses

Y


----------



## swamptoad

​Young Folks - Peter Bjorn and John


S


----------



## Adamantoise

Snaggle - Three Disciples

E or L??


----------



## Rojodi

Everybody Wants Some!! - Van Halen 

E or M


----------



## plushkitty

Move in the Right Direction - Gossip

*N


*
Keeping my head up, looking forward
Reminiscing will get you nowhere
Never say never, starting over
It's not perfect but it's getting closer

I will hold back tears
So I can move in the right direction
I have faced my fears
Now I can move in the right direction


----------



## Rojodi

Never Gonna Give You Up - Rick Astley 

P


----------



## FreeThinker

Rojodi said:


> Never Gonna Give You Up - Rick Astley
> 
> P



Link, please?


Pancho and Lefty -- Townes Van Zandt 


*Y*


----------



## Rojodi

FreeThinker said:


> Link, please?
> 
> 
> Pancho and Lefty -- Townes Van Zandt
> 
> 
> *Y*



[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ"]Rick Rolled[/ame]


You Better Run - Pat Benetar

*N*


----------



## FreeThinker

Rojodi said:


> Rick Rolled



That's the stuff, right there!




> You Better Run - Pat Benetar
> 
> *N*




Nowhere Road -- Steve Earle


*D*


----------



## Rojodi

Dirty Diana - Michael Jackson

*A*


----------



## FreeThinker

A Song For -- Townes Van Zandt 

_
Now as I stumble
And reel to my bed
All that I've done
All that I've said
Means nothin' to me
I'd soon as be dead
All of this world be forgotten
_​

*R*


----------



## Rojodi

Raspberry Beret - Prince

*T*


----------



## Angel

The Ones That Like Me - Brantley Gilbert

*E* or *M*



Those that hate me don't know me
And the ones that don't trust anybody trust me
Yeah, the ones that like me love me


----------



## Rojodi

Emotion - Samantha Sang

*N*


----------



## swamptoad

Never - Heart


R


----------



## FreeThinker

Ride 'Em, Jewboy -- Kinky Friedman


*Y*


----------



## Rojodi

You Can't Change That - Ray Parker Jr and Raydio

*T*


----------



## plushkitty

Tell It Like It T-I-Is - B-52s

*S


*
Ooh, don't upset
The balance of your nature.
Make the jump when the coast is clear
Ooh, don't upset
The balance of your nature.
Reach the level above your fears.


Can you feel the movement?
Hear the untamed melody.
Tell it like it is and was and
Always should be-yeah!


----------



## Rojodi

Stairway to Heaven - Led Zeppelin

*N*


----------



## Adamantoise

Nation On Fire - Blitz

R or E?


----------



## swamptoad

Eighteen - Moby



N


----------



## Rojodi

Native New Yorker - Odyssey

*R*


----------



## plushkitty

Rebel Yell - Billy Idol

*L*


----------



## Adamantoise

Life Stealth - Ingrowing

H


----------



## Rojodi

Him - Rupert Holmes

*M*


----------



## swamptoad

My Guy - Mary Wells



Y


----------



## Adamantoise

Young Hearts Run Free - Candi Staton

E or E or R?


----------



## Timberwolf

REJ - Meute (Ame cover)

J


----------



## Rojodi

Just Got Paid - Johnny Kemp

*D*


----------



## plushkitty

Domino - Jessie J

*O*


----------



## Rojodi

Off The Wall - Michael Jackson

*L*


----------



## Adamantoise

Lacquer Head - Primus

D


----------



## Rojodi

Delilah - Tom Jones

*H*


----------



## Adamantoise

Holding Out For A Hero - Bonnie Tyler

O


----------



## Rojodi

Our House - Madness

*E or S*


----------



## FreeThinker

Everything Is Kinda Alright -- Charlie Daniels Band


*T*


Great playing on this whole album:

https://youtu.be/RkKNWAKi5PY


----------



## Timberwolf

Tears Of A Clown - Smokey Robinson & The Miracles

N


----------



## plushkitty

Night Work - Scissor Sisters

*K*


----------



## Angel

Kiss You All Over - Exile

:kiss2:

*R*


----------



## UserNameName

Raise the Roof - Carbon Leaf


*F*


----------



## FreeThinker

F The C C -- Steve Earle 


_Been called a traitor and a patriot
Call me anything you want to but
Just don't forget your history
Dirty Lenny died so we could all be free_​

*C*


----------



## Adamantoise

Crystal Ball - Candlemass

L


----------



## Rojodi

Lonely Boy - Andrew Gold

*Y*


----------



## Adamantoise

You Get What You Give - New Radicals

E or V?? VOTE NOW!


----------



## Rojodi

Every Kinda People - Robert Palmer

*E or L*


----------



## Adamantoise

Lichen - Aphex Twin

N


----------



## Rojodi

Never Knew Love Like This Before -Stephanie Mills

*E or F*


----------



## Angel

Every Night (Without You) - Paul Anka



Every night I keep prayin' that you love me
Every night I keep prayin' that you do-oo
'cause I know that my life would be worthless
Without you, (without you ) without you (without you), without you

Every night I keep prayin' that you want me
Every night I keep prayin' that you do-oo
'cause I know that my heart would be broken
Without you, (without you ) without you (without you), without you 


*T* or *U* ?


----------



## Rojodi

Uncle Albert/Admiral Halsey - Paul McCartney and Wings

*Y*


----------



## UserNameName

Rojodi said:


> Uncle Albert/Admiral Halsey - Paul McCartney and Wings
> 
> *Y*



Young Americans - David Bowie


*S*


----------



## Rojodi

Sister Golden Hair - America

*R*


----------



## Adamantoise

Revelation of Existence (The Trip) - Decapitated

P


----------



## FreeThinker

Party Doll -- written by Buddy Knox and Jimmy Bowen (recorded by Buddy Knox with the Rhythm Orchids)

*L*



_Come along and be my party doll
Come along and be my party doll
Come along and be my party doll
And I'll make love to you, to you
I'll make love to you​_


Gee, sounds like a great deal for her. What a generous offer.


----------



## Coachd603

Little Dteamer Van Halen


----------



## FreeThinker

Rocky -- Fred Eaglesmith 

*Y*


Some may say Fred's not much of a singer, but, damn, the man can write, and when he sings, you believe him. 

https://youtu.be/Xc3C7zTW8HA


----------



## ChattyBecca

"You Dont Know Me" Drivin N Cryin


----------



## FreeThinker

Evil -- Charlie Daniels Band 


*L*



Another good one off Nightrider. 

https://youtu.be/JbwWSmf610U


----------



## plushkitty

Lucretia My Reflection - Sisters of Mercy

*N*


----------



## Stephanie343

Novacane- Frank Ocean

E


----------



## ChattyBecca

Stephanie343 said:


> Novacane- Frank Ocean
> 
> E



Empty Nesters - Toro y Moi

S - I'm sure again


----------



## Stephanie343

Separator- Noah Gundersen

R


----------



## Rojodi

Rock of Ages - Def Leppard
(currently listening to)

*S*


----------



## ChattyBecca

S.O.B. - Nathaniel Ratelif & The Night Sweats

Sooo...is it a B or (.) LOL


----------



## Stephanie343

I’ll take the B, lol.

Be OK- Ingrid Michaelson

K


----------



## Rojodi

Kiss - The Art of Noise featuring Tom Jones

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5uZQFOfMSfY"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5uZQFOfMSfY[/ame]

*S*


----------



## Adamantoise

Sewed Back To Life - Phantasm

F or E?


----------



## FreeThinker

Everything Is Beautiful -- Ray Stevens


*L*


----------



## Stephanie343

Leave before the lights come on- Arctic Monkeys

N


----------



## Rojodi

Night Fever - Bee Gees

*R*


----------



## Adamantoise

Ragtopskodacarchase - Bentley Rhythm Ace

E or S?


----------



## Rojodi

Every Little Step - Bobby Brown

*P*


----------



## Adamantoise

Phat Planet - Leftfield

T


----------



## Stephanie343

The man comes around- Johnny Cash

D


----------



## ChattyBecca

Death Row - Chris Stapleton

R


----------



## Stephanie343

Relax- Frankie goes to Hollywood

X/T

(Sorry. Lol) eta- actually if you go with the full title of the song it could also be T. Two huge thumbs up if you can think of a song beginning with X


----------



## ChattyBecca

X-Kid. Green Day

Woohoo!!!

D


----------



## Stephanie343

Dogs- Damien Rice

S

 Two Huge thumbs up and a fist bump for added measure!


----------



## Rojodi

September - Earth, Wind and Fire

*R*


----------



## Stephanie343

Red Right Hand- Nick cave and the bad seeds

D


----------



## Rojodi

Don't Pull Love - Hamilton, Joe Frank & Reynolds

*E or V*


----------



## Stephanie343

Great song Rojodi!

Even Now- William Fitzsimmons

W


----------



## Rojodi

Word Up - Cameo 

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZjAantupsA"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZjAantupsA[/ame]



*P*


----------



## Adamantoise

Pamgaea - Kevin McCleod

A


----------



## Stephanie343

Animal- Yelawolf


----------



## FreeThinker

Let's Kill All The Rock Stars -- Big Rude Jake


*S*



I had this running through my head yesterday:


https://youtu.be/iCMAiZjH8is


----------



## Rojodi

Show Me The Way - Earth Wind & Fire

*Y*


----------



## FreeThinker

Your Sister Cried -- Fred Eaglesmith 


*D*


I'll never know how you got into such a mess
Why do the bridesmaids all have to wear the same dress?
And everybody said you looked real good, but I think you just looked stoned
Your sister cried all the way home​


----------



## Adamantoise

Driven To Insanity - Repulsion

Y


----------



## Stephanie343

You are your mothers child- Conor Oberst

D


----------



## Rojodi

Don't Fall In Love With A Dreamer - Kenny Rogers and Kim Carnes

*R*


----------



## Stephanie343

Running- James Bay

G


----------



## Rojodi

Get Out Of My Dreams, Get Into My Car - Billy Ocean 

*R*


----------



## Angel

If you're all alone 
And you need someone
Call me up 
And I'll come running
Reconsider me
Reconsider me


I'm the one who cares 
And I hope you'll see
That I'm the one who loves you
Reconsider me


Reconsider Me - Steve Earle

*E* or *M*


----------



## Stephanie343

Make me Feel- Janelle Monae

L


----------



## FreeThinker

Little Buffalo -- Fred Eaglesmith 


*O*


It's restless nights and endless fights
A hundred miles an hour and no headlights
Fiddles and accordions
And tear-stained steel guitars 

It's a tar-paper shack, whiskey and smack
Two guns left on a five-rifle rack
Somebody 'round here's gonna get killed
That's for sure​


----------



## Stephanie343

Operation- Jamie T

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Necropolis Decomposure - Funebre

R or E?


----------



## Angel

Early Morning Rain - Gordon Lightfoot

N


----------



## Stephanie343

No Scrubs- TLC

S


----------



## Rojodi

Saturday Night - Bay City Rollers 

*T*


----------



## Stephanie343

The Sound of Silence- S&G

C/E


----------



## Rojodi

Eye in the Sky - Alan Parsons Project

*Y*


----------



## jcas50

You Never Even Called Me By My Name - David Allen Coe

E


----------



## FreeThinker

Especially A Paint -- Corb Lund


*T*


_There's something about horses
Especially a paint
Whenever I see horses
It reminds me of what I ain't_​


----------



## Rojodi

Tell Me I'm Not Dreaming - Jermaine Jackson 

*G*


----------



## Adamantoise

Gut Suckers - Phantasm

S


----------



## FreeThinker

Sookie Sookie -- Steppenwolf 


*E* (or *I*)



Such a cool groove:

https://youtu.be/gAXkr4-LUPM


----------



## Adamantoise

I Defy For I Am Free - Sarpanitum

E, E or R?


----------



## swamptoad

Rooster - Alice In Chains


R


----------



## Stephanie343

Remember the name- Fort Minor


----------



## Rojodi

Edge of Seventeen - Stevie Nicks

*N*


----------



## Stephanie343

No Scrubs- TLC

S


----------



## FreeThinker

Sam Stone -- John Prine


*E* (or *N*)



_There's a hole in Daddy's arm where all the money goes_​


----------



## Stephanie343

Everybody- Backstreet Boys

Y


----------



## FreeThinker

Young At Heart -- Frank Sinatra 


*T*


----------



## Angel

When there's nothing to believe in
Still you're coming back
You're running back
You're coming back for more

So put me on a highway
And show me a sign
And take it to the limit one more time


Take It To The Limit - The Eagles


*T*


----------



## Stephanie343

Take on me- A-Ha

M/E


----------



## Rojodi

Stephanie343 said:


> Take on me- A-Ha
> 
> M/E



Ebony Eyes - Bob Welch 

*S*


----------



## Stephanie343

Streets of Laredo- Johnny Cash

O


----------



## FreeThinker

Ophelia* -- The Band


*A*




* Wot da...auto-complete provided Othello but spellcheck won't accept Ophelia. Illiterate oafs.**

**Also rejects auto-complete, spellcheck, and oafs, but is fine with wot. :huh:


----------



## Angel

Let's just lay here and be lazy
Baby drive me crazy
All I want to do.....
All I want to do..... 
is love you


All I Want To Do - Sugarland

*O*


----------



## FreeThinker

Over Yonder -- Steve Earle 


*R*


----------



## Angel

Reach Out And Touch - Diana Ross and The Supremes

*H*

Reach out and touch
Somebody's hand
Make this world a better place
If you can

(Just try)
Take a little time out of your busy day
To give encouragement
To someone who's lost the way
(Just try)


----------



## Stephanie343

Haligh- Bright Eyes


----------



## Angel

How Do I Live - LeAnn Rimes; also recorded by Trisha Yearwood

*E or V*

You're my world, my heart, my soul,
If you ever leave,
Baby you would take away everything good in my life,
And tell me now

How do I live without you?
I want to know,
How do I breathe without you?
If you ever go,
How do I ever, ever survive?
How do I, how do I, oh how do I live?

Without you,
There'd be no sun in my sky,
There would be no love in my life,
There'd be no world left for me.


----------



## Rojodi

Evil Woman - ELO

*N*


----------



## Adamantoise

New Age - Blitz

G, or E?


----------



## FreeThinker

Eat It -- Weird Al Yankovic


*T*


----------



## Adamantoise

Truth - Sarpanitum

H


----------



## Rojodi

Him - Rupert Holmes

*M*


----------



## Adamantoise

Mr.Perfect - GWAR

T.


----------



## Rojodi

Truly - Lionel Richie

*Y*


----------



## Angel

You Make It Easy - Jason Aldean

*Y* again






Never let it ruffle up your feathers, angel


----------



## Rojodi

You Can't Change That - Ray Parker, Jr and Raydio

*T*


----------



## FreeThinker

The Other Kind -- Steve Earle 


*D*


_
Used to be I was really free 
I didn't need no gasoline to run 
Before you could say Jack Kerouac
You'd turn your back and I'd be gone_​


----------



## Rojodi

Dacin' - The Tubes and Olivia Newton-John 

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ts9GdyGD5e4"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ts9GdyGD5e4[/ame]

*N*


----------



## FreeThinker

Nellie -- The Garrison Brothers (written by Barry Etris)


*E* (or *I*)


_Her daddy was tough as the teeth on a rusty chainsaw
Her mama was a hard-talkin', leather-tough toothless hag
Backwater life made pretty things hard to come by
And sweet little Nellie was the only thing they had_​


----------



## kristy007l

Everybody Hurts - REM

*S*


----------



## Rojodi

September - Earth, Wind & Fire

*R*


----------



## shadowcat

Rock with you - Michael Jackson.

*U*


----------



## MattB

Unnatural- Cannibal Corpse

*L*


----------



## FreeThinker

London Homesick Blues -- written and sung by Gary P Nunn (often mistakenly attributed to Jerry Jeff Walker, as it closes Walker's live album Viva Terlingua)


*S*


Remarkably, the version below (the definitive version) was such a new song at the time that not only had the audience not heard it before, but most of the band members were only introduced to it earlier that same day:

https://youtu.be/EhN2E4hRDKk



(Here ends the lesson. Sorry if I sometimes get carried away.)


----------



## Rojodi

Sweet Emotion - Aerosmith

*N*


----------



## FreeThinker

No No Song -- Hoyt Axton (also covered by Ringo Starr)


*G*


----------



## Adamantoise

Go To Hell! - GWAR

L


----------



## Rojodi

Like China - Phil Collins

*A*


----------



## shadowcat

All of Me - John Legend

*E*


----------



## FreeThinker

Echo Beach -- Martha And The Muffins


*H*


----------



## MattB

High School Confidential- Rough Trade

*L*


----------



## FreeThinker

Loretta -- Townes Van Zandt


*A

*
_Well Loretta, she's a barroom girl
Wears them sevens on her sleeve
Dances like a diamond shines
Tell me lies I love to believe
Her age is always 22
Her laughing eyes a hazel hue
Spends my money like water falls
Loves me like I want her to_​


----------



## blue_eyes

A Sunday Kind of Love - Etta James


E


----------



## FreeThinker

Electricity, Electricity! -- Schoolhouse Rock 


*Y 

*

*
*


----------



## Angel

Your Love Amazes Me - John Berry


*E *or *M*


----------



## swamptoad

Mashed Potato Time - Dee Dee Sharp

E or M


----------



## Adamantoise

Morale - Napalm Death

E or L?


----------



## swamptoad

Let's Get Rocked - Def Leopard


D


----------



## Adamantoise

Domino - Aphex Twin

O


----------



## Rojodi

Off The Wall - Michael Jackson

*L*


----------



## FreeThinker

Last Of The Red Hot Fools -- The Jitters


*S


*
Official video:




Cool video with the backstory of the song:


----------



## Stephanie343

Say Something- A great big world

G


----------



## FreeThinker

Great Big Bunches Of Love -- Charlie Daniels 
(before the Charlie Daniels Band, although keyboard player / singer Joel 'Taz' [aka 'Grease'] DiGregorio was already with him)


*E *(or *V*)


----------



## Stephanie343

Vanity- The Avery brothers

Y


----------



## swamptoad

Yakety Yak - The Coasters


K


----------



## FreeThinker

Kookie, Kookie, Lend Me Your Comb -- Edd Byrnes and Connie Stevens


*B 

*





Baby, you're the ginchiest!


----------



## Adamantoise

Becoming The Hands That Carry The Spirit - Necronomicon

T


----------



## Angel

Today I Started Loving You Again - Merle Haggard

*N*


----------



## MattB

Norwegian Wood- Beatles

*D*


----------



## Adamantoise

Dig Deeper - The Sentinel

R


----------



## swamptoad

Rape Me - Nirvana


E or M


----------



## Erestor

Euphoria - Polyphia

A


----------



## Adamantoise

Aliens - Warlord

S


----------



## shadowcat

Slice - Five For Fighting


----------



## Munchausen

Early Morning Anger - Lo-Pro


----------



## shadowcat

Rolling in the Deep - Adele
*P*


----------



## MattB

Perfidia- The Ventures

*A*


----------



## Angel

Always wanting you but never having you
Makes it hard to face tomorrow
'Cause I know I'll be wanting you again
Always loving you but never touching you
Sometimes hurts me almost more than I can stand

Always Wanting You - Merle Haggard





*U*


----------



## MattB

Uncle John's Band- Grateful Dead

*D*


----------



## swamptoad

Deep Shag - Luscious Jackson


G


----------



## shadowcat

Girl Can't Help It - Journey

*T*


----------



## Angel

The Whiskey Ain't Workin' - Travis Tritt and Marty Stuart


N


----------



## kinkykitten

Nobody’s listening - Linkin Park

G


----------



## Munchausen

Good Enough - 8stops7

H


----------



## Erestor

He Is - Ghost

S


----------



## MattB

Starstruck- The Kinks

*K*


----------



## Adamantoise

Komenos - Sarpanitum

S


----------



## MattB

Spanish Fly- Van Halen

*Y*


----------



## Angel

You're Gonna Miss This - Trace Adkins


*S*


----------



## Munchausen

Same Old Blues - Phantogram

S again


----------



## squeezablysoft

Starstruck by Lady Gaga
K


----------



## Angel

Knee Deep In Loving You - Dave & Sugar

*U*


----------



## MattB

United and Strong- Agnostic Front

*G*


----------



## Adamantoise

Go Off - Midfield General

F


----------



## SneezeCheeze

Full Moon- Sonata Arctica 
N


----------



## biggirlluvher

No Way No - MAGIC!
O


----------



## squeezablysoft

Oops I Did It Again by Britney Spears 
N


----------



## DragonFly

Night Life - Willie Nelson ( bam old school)


----------



## Pattie Vincent

Endless Love


----------



## MattB

El Paso- Marty Robbins

*O*


----------



## shadowcat

Orinoco Flow - Enya

*W*


----------



## swamptoad

Wicked Game - Chris Isaak


----------



## Adamantoise

Mindsweeper - Freq Nasty

R


----------



## SneezeCheeze

Roundhouse Rock- Bert Weedon

K


----------



## Adamantoise

Keep Warm, Keep Well - The Advisory Circle

L


----------



## Angel

Love Hurts - Emmylou Harris


*S*


----------



## Adamantoise

Seed - KoRn

D


----------



## MattB

Dead End Street- The Kinks

*T*


----------



## DragonFly

Tennessee Wiskey - George Jones 

Y


----------



## Stephanie343

You and I- Ingrid Michaelson

I


----------



## SneezeCheeze

I Am a Man of Constant Sorrow- The Soggy Bottom Boys

W


----------



## MattB

The Exploited- Wankers

*S*


----------



## Funtastic curves

Secret Lovers - Atlantic Starr

G


----------



## Adamantoise

Funtastic curves said:


> Secret Lovers - Atlantic Starr
> 
> G


Generic Engineering - Danielsan

G again.


----------



## Funtastic curves

Gone by N SYNC


P


----------



## CarmellaBombshell

Currently listening to Lady Cab Driver by Prince


----------



## SneezeCheeze

Room of Angel- Akira Yamaoka

L


----------



## Funtastic curves

Lay you down - Usher

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Nothing Gets Nothing - American Head Charge

G


----------



## Maize

"Elvis on the Radio, Steel Guitar in my Soul," by The KLF.

L


----------



## Funtastic curves

"Love Me In a Special Way" 
by DeBarge


Y


----------



## Adamantoise

Funtastic curves said:


> "Love Me In a Special Way"
> by DeBarge
> 
> 
> Y


You've Gotta Belong To It - Pantera

T
I don't like 'Y'...


----------



## SneezeCheeze

Tobacco Island- Flogging Molly

D
Thanks for taking out the hard one, Adamantoise. You're the MVP today.


----------



## Funtastic curves

Dilemma - Nelly ft. Kelly Rowland

A


_I like "Y" Adamantoise...but you are the real MVP_


----------



## SneezeCheeze

Ashokan Farewell- Jay Ungar

L


----------



## Funtastic curves

Love Shoulda Brought You Home - Toni Braxton

E


----------



## sneakypete379

Susan Enan bring on the wonder


----------



## SneezeCheeze

"Rebuilding the Temple of Artemis"- If These Trees Could Talk

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Funtastic curves said:


> Dilemma - Nelly ft. Kelly Rowland
> 
> A
> 
> 
> _I like "Y" Adamantoise...but you are the real MVP_





SneezeCheeze said:


> Tobacco Island- Flogging Molly
> 
> D
> Thanks for taking out the hard one, Adamantoise. You're the MVP today.



Thank you both! 

Strotha Tynhe - Aphex Twin

H or E?


----------



## swamptoad

Epic - Faith No More



C


----------



## Adamantoise

swamptoad said:


> Epic - Faith No More
> 
> 
> 
> C



Crack In The Egg - GWAR

G


----------



## swamptoad

Gardening At Night - R.E.M.



M


----------



## Adamantoise

swamptoad said:


> Gardening At Night - R.E.M.
> 
> 
> 
> M


Surely you mean 'T', sir? 

Tiger Style - The Ganja Cru

L or E?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Endless Love - Lionel Richie and Diana Ross.

E


----------



## SneezeCheeze

Empty Walls- Serj Tankian 

S


----------



## swamptoad

Fleetwood Mac - Sara


A



Adamantoise, nice catch there from earlier! I must have still been sleepy when I posted that mistake, heh.


----------



## Funtastic curves

American Woman - Lenny Kravitz

N


----------



## Angel

Never Coming Down - Keith Urban

N again


----------



## Funtastic curves

Nasty Girl - Vanity 6 

L


----------



## SneezeCheeze

Love’s a Loaded Gun- Alice Cooper

Straight back to N


----------



## Funtastic curves

Need me - Eminem

E


----------



## Timberwolf

Edge Of Darkness - Greta van Fleet

S


----------



## Funtastic curves

Shake Your Booty - KC & The Sunshine Band 

Y


----------



## SneezeCheeze

You Won't Make a Fool Out of Me- Flogging Molly

E


----------



## Funtastic curves

Earned it - The weekend 

T


----------



## swamptoad

Tuesday Afternoon - The Moody Blues



N


----------



## Funtastic curves

Native - Blink 182

E


----------



## Timberwolf

Eight Days A Week - The Beatles

K


----------



## Angel

Knockin' On Heaven's Door - Guns N' Roses

R


----------



## Funtastic curves

Reach - Gloria Estefan

H


----------



## swamptoad

Running On Empty - Jackson Browne



Y


----------



## Funtastic curves

Yesterday - Beatles 


Y


----------



## swamptoad

Yer Blues - The Beatles



S


----------



## SneezeCheeze

Somebody to Love- Jefferson Airplane 

E


----------



## shadowcat

Everything she Wants - WHAM!

S


----------



## swamptoad

Star 69 - R.E.M.


E or N


----------



## Funtastic curves

EMO - Blink 182

O


----------



## Timberwolf

Oh! Darling - Haley Reinhart

G

This new ui here keeps confusing me...


----------



## shadowcat

Gold - Spandau Ballet

D


----------



## Funtastic curves

Da butt - EU

T


----------



## Adamantoise

Trapezium - T-Power

M


----------



## Angel

in memory of my by best friend. I miss you little bro. Life will never be the same. 

Man Of Constant Sorrow - - Soggy Bottom Boys

W


----------



## Funtastic curves

What Do The Lonely Do At Christmas?
-The Emotions

S

_Giving a little Christmas spin _


----------



## shadowcat

Self Control - Laura Branigan

L


----------



## Funtastic curves

Lace and Leather - Britney Spears

R


----------



## Korn Loffie

Respect - Aretha Franklin 

T


----------



## Adamantoise

The Bug - Dire Straits

G


----------



## shadowcat

Goodbye - Air Supply

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Enthrallment - Enthrallment

T


----------



## shadowcat

Take the Long Way Home - Supertramp

E


----------



## Adamantoise

El Presidente - GWAR

E or T?


----------



## Korn Loffie

The greatest - Cat Power

T


----------



## SneezeCheeze

Tuesday Afternoon- The Moody Blues

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Nelson Mandela - Special AKA

A


----------



## shadowcat

Any Way You Want It - Journey

T


----------



## Adamantoise

Tower Bass - Aphrodite

S


----------



## rockhound225

Something Beautiful - Great Big Sea

L


----------



## SneezeCheeze

Like the Rain- Clint Black 
N


----------



## Angel

Nobody's Fool - Kenny Loggins

L


----------



## BigElectricKat

Lights Out - Peter Wolf

T


----------



## LizzieJones

Tainted Love - Soft Cell

L


----------



## Angel

Every Time Two Fools Collide - Kenny Rogers & Dottie West

*E *or *D*


----------



## Adamantoise

Decevil - L Sol Tace

L


----------



## nitewriter

Livin on a Prayer - Bon Jovi

R


----------



## SaraK8

Roxanne by The Police

E or N


----------



## Adamantoise

Neanderthal - Demolition Hammer

L


----------



## nitewriter

Last Train to Clarksville - The Monkees

E


----------



## SaraK8

_Every little thing is gonna be alright_
_Bob Marley_

_T _


----------



## Adamantoise

The Dark - Metal Church

K


----------



## Adamantoise

King Boz - Space Raiders

Z


----------



## swamptoad

Zippity Doo Dah - Song Of The South



H


----------



## Grizzlybear

Hello There by Cheap Trick E


----------



## swamptoad

Even Flow - Pearl Jam


W


----------



## Grizzlybear

When the Levee Breaks by Led Zeppelin S


----------



## swamptoad

Sussudio - Phil Collins


O


----------



## Grizzlybear

On Any Other Day by The Police

Y


----------



## swamptoad

Young Folks - Peter Bjorn and John


----------



## Adamantoise

Stop At Nothing - Dying Fetus

G


----------



## swamptoad

Green Onions - Booker T & The MGs


S


----------



## nitewriter

S - Shower the People - James Taylor

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Robocop - DJ Friction and Nu Balance

P


----------



## swamptoad

Polly - Nirvana


Y


----------



## Adamantoise

You Against You - Slayer

U


----------



## swamptoad

Under The Bridge - R.H.C.P.


E or G


----------



## squeezablysoft

Eleanor Rigby -The Beatles 

Y


----------



## nitewriter

Yellow Brick Road - Elton John

D


----------



## swamptoad

Domino - Van Morrison


O


----------



## sugar and spice

Ob-La-Di, Ob-La-Da--The Beatles

A


----------



## Volt01

As long as You love me- The backstreet boys 

F


----------



## swamptoad

Free Bird - Lynyrd Skynyrd


D


----------



## sugar and spice

Faithfully-Journey

Y


----------



## sugar and spice

Oops...Daniel--Elton John


----------



## Adamantoise

Last One On Earth - Asphyx

H


----------



## sugar and spice

Hard to Handle- The Black Crows

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Eyes Which Are Swelling - The Advisory Circle

G


----------



## wrenchboy

Good Times Bad Times Led Zeppelin 



N


----------



## sugar and spice

Name --The Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## Adamantoise

Expunging Mortalities - Funebre

S


----------



## Volt01

Same ol situation, Motley crue 
F


----------



## Angel

Nights On Broadwa*y *- Bee Gees

*Y*


----------



## wrenchboy

You Could Be Mine - Guns n Roses



W


----------



## sugar and spice

Enter Sandman--Metallica

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Northern Fall - Korpiklaani

L


----------



## sugar and spice

Landslide- Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Adamantoise

Einzelgänger (Lone Wolf) - Giorgio Moroder

F


----------



## sugar and spice

Fallin-Alicia Keys

N


----------



## Emmy

Nothin' but a good time-poison

E


----------



## sugar and spice

Even Flow-Pearl Jam

W


----------



## Adamantoise

Wrong One To Fuck With - Dying Fetus

H


----------



## sugar and spice

Heaven- Los Lonely Boys


----------



## Adamantoise

Narcotic Influence - Empirion

E or C?


----------



## sugar and spice

Easy-Commodores

Y


----------



## nitewriter

Yellow Brick Road - Elton John

D


----------



## sugar and spice

Desperado-The Eagles

O


----------



## wrenchboy

Only The Lonely - Roy Orbison 



Y


----------



## sugar and spice

You Are So Beautiful- Joe Cocker


----------



## wrenchboy

Lady - Styx


----------



## HUGEisElegant

You Ain't Goin' Nowhere - The Byrds


----------



## sugar and spice

Ebony Eyes - Bob Welch


----------



## wrenchboy

Sunny Sundae Smile by My Bloody Valentine 



E


----------



## sugar and spice

Emotion-Samantha Sang

N


----------



## wrenchboy

N.I.B. - Black Sabbath 



B


----------



## sugar and spice

Baby Hold On- Eddie Money

N


----------



## Volt01

Naughty Naughty Johnn parr

F


----------



## sugar and spice

You Are So Beautiful-Joe Cocker

L


----------



## wrenchboy

Lemon Song - Led Zeppelin 



G


----------



## sugar and spice

Gator Country- Molly Hatchet

Y


----------



## wrenchboy

You can still rock in America - Night Ranger 


A


----------



## sugar and spice

A Song For Sleeping- Stone Temple Pilots

G


----------



## nitewriter

Good Golly Miss Molly - Little Richard

Y


----------



## wrenchboy

You Against You - Slayer



U


----------



## sugar and spice

Un- Break My Heart- Toni Braxton

T


----------



## wrenchboy

The Misinterpretation of Silence and its Disastrous Consequences - Type O Negative 



S


----------



## sugar and spice

Sweet Child O Mine- Guns and Roses

E or N


----------



## wrenchboy

Enter Sandman - Metallica 


N


----------



## sugar and spice

Nebraska-Bruce Springsteen

A


----------



## wrenchboy

And Justice For All - Metallica 


L


----------



## Funtastic curves

Ladies First - Queen Latifah




T


----------



## sugar and spice

Take The Money ans Run- The Steve Miller Band


----------



## sugar and spice

Oops- That The Money and Run--The Steve Miller Band
D


----------



## sugar and spice

sugar and spice said:


> Oops- That The Money and Run--The Steve Miller Band
> D


Good grief Take The Money and Run-The Steve Miller Band
D


----------



## sugar and spice

sugar and spice said:


> Good grief Take The Money and Run-The Steve Miller Band
> D


I meant N


----------



## Adamantoise

No More Room In Hell - Possessed

L


----------



## sugar and spice

Landslide-Fleetwood Mac
E or D


----------



## BouncingBoy

Everybody Wants to Rule the World-tears for Fears

D


----------



## sugar and spice

Daddy's Hands- Holly Dunn
S


----------



## Adamantoise

Sadistic Incineration - Flesh Consumed

N


----------



## sugar and spice

Need You Now --Lady Antebellum

W


----------



## Adamantoise

Wheel Up - DJ Gunshot

P


----------



## sugar and spice

Papa's Got A Brand New Bag-James Brown
G


----------



## Funtastic curves

Gigolos Get Lonely Too - Morris Day and The Time




O


----------



## sugar and spice

Oh Very Young- Cat Stevens
G


----------



## Adamantoise

Good Good Sensi - Bay B Kane

I


----------



## Ncmomof4

I Know You Want Me (Calle Ocho) - PITBULL


----------



## sugar and spice

End Of The Road- Boyz II Men
D


----------



## Adamantoise

Delphium - Aphex Twin

M


----------



## shadowcat

Make Me Proud - Drake

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Dreams - Robert Koch ft. Stephen Henderson

S


----------



## sugar and spice

Sail On-Commodores
N


----------



## kinkykitten

Never say die - The 69eyes
E


----------



## sugar and spice

Elevation-U2
N


----------



## Adamantoise

Neutron - Ed Rush and Nico.

N


----------



## sugar and spice

Nasty- Janet Jackson
Y


----------



## SSBBBWVeuveJenCoBu

You're So Vain- Carly Simon
N


----------



## sugar and spice

Notorious-Duran Duran
S


----------



## SSBBBWVeuveJenCoBu

Swinging On A Star- Bing Crosby
R


----------



## sugar and spice

Rhiannon-Fleetwood Mac
N


----------



## SSBBBWVeuveJenCoBu

Nights In White Satin- The Moody Blues
N


----------



## sugar and spice

Nebraska-Bruce Springsteen
A


----------



## SSBBBWVeuveJenCoBu

Abacab- Genesis
B


----------



## littlefairywren

Beauty of the Dark - Mads Langer
K


----------



## sugar and spice

Knockin' On Heaven's Door--Bob Dylan
R


----------



## nitewriter

Killing me softly  - Roberta Flack 
Y


----------



## SSBBBWVeuveJenCoBu

nitewriter said:


> Killing me softly  - Roberta Flack
> Y


You came in a couple minutes late, dear. 
It needs to start with the letter 'R'.
Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Timberwolf

Rebel Yell - Billy Idol

L


----------



## SSBBBWVeuveJenCoBu

Lady Marmalade- Patti LaBelle
E


----------



## littlefairywren

Ends of the Earth - Lord Huron
H


----------



## SSBBBWVeuveJenCoBu

Holiday- Madonna
Y


----------



## Adamantoise

You Are My Meat - GWAR

T


----------



## SSBBBWVeuveJenCoBu

Tonight- S. Sondheim & L. Bernstein
T


----------



## Adamantoise

Trunk Of Funk - The Bureau

K


----------



## SSBBBWVeuveJenCoBu

Kentucky Rain- Elvis Presley
N


----------



## littlefairywren

Nightswim - Owl Eyes

M


----------



## sugar and spice

Mad World-Tears For Fears
D


----------



## littlefairywren

Disco Ball - Leal
L


----------



## sugar and spice

La-Dee-Dah --Foo Fighters
H


----------



## SSBBBWVeuveJenCoBu

Halo- Beyonce Knowles
O


----------



## Rojodi

On Broadway - George Benson
Y


----------



## SSBBBWVeuveJenCoBu

You'll Never Know (1943)- Harry Warren/ Mack Gordon *i love the classics*
W


----------



## nitewriter

Walking Man - James Taylor
N


----------



## sugar and spice

Never Tear Us Apart-INXS
T


----------



## littlefairywren

Touch Me - Rui Da Silva
E


----------



## sugar and spice

Express Yourself-Madonna
F


----------



## littlefairywren

For What it's Worth - Buffalo Springfield

H


----------



## nitewriter

Help - The Beatles

P .....Hi Kimberley


----------



## Ilegalpat

People Get Ready-Curtis Mayfield or Rod Stewart (cover)


----------



## sugar and spice

Desperado-The Eagles
O


----------



## sugar and spice

sugar and spice said:


> Desperado-The Eagles
> O


Ooops


----------



## sugar and spice

Yes-ColdPlay
S


----------



## Ilegalpat

What happened to O? Oh, Pretty Woman
S--She by Kiss


----------



## Adamantoise

Es Zieht Mich - Schwefelgelb

H


----------



## sugar and spice

Heart of Gold-Neil Young
D


----------



## littlefairywren

Don't Know How To Keep Loving You - Julia Jacklin
U



nitewriter said:


> Help - The Beatles
> 
> P .....Hi Kimberley



Hello there, Charlie


----------



## sugar and spice

Unanswered Prayers-Garth Brooks
S


----------



## littlefairywren

She Sells Sanctuary - The Cult
Y


----------



## sugar and spice

Your Song-Elton John
G


----------



## littlefairywren

Glory Box - Portishead
X


----------



## sugar and spice

X-Kid-Green Day
D


----------



## littlefairywren

Dancing with a Stranger - Sam Smith
R


----------



## sugar and spice

R.O.C.K. in the USA. --John Mellencamp
A


----------



## Grizzlybear

Regrets - Ben Folds Five S


----------



## Adamantoise

Space Lord - Monster Magnet

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Dangerous - Jennifer Hudson

S


----------



## sugar and spice

Saturday in The Park-Chicago
K


----------



## littlefairywren

Key to My Heart - Jessica Jarrell

T


----------



## sugar and spice

Take it Easy--Eagles
Y


----------



## littlefairywren

Young and Beautiful - Lana del Ray
L


----------



## sugar and spice

Late in The Evening-Paul Simon
G


----------



## rockhound225

Grey Sky Eyes - Carbon Leaf
S


----------



## sugar and spice

Salvation-The Cranberries


----------



## Adamantoise

Neanderthal - Demolition Hammer

L


----------



## sugar and spice

Lay Down Sally- Eric Clapton
Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You To Me Are Everything - The Real Thing
G


----------



## sugar and spice

Gator Country-Molly Hatchet
Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You've Changed - Sia
D


----------



## sugar and spice

Damn I Wish I Was Your Lover- Sophie B Hawkins
R


----------



## littlefairywren

Reckless - Australian Crawl
S


----------



## sugar and spice

Sail On- Commodores
N


----------



## Adamantoise

Nazis - Mr. Oizo

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Sexy Boy - Air
Y


----------



## sugar and spice

Your Song- Elton John
G


----------



## littlefairywren

Grace - Lewis Capaldi
E


----------



## Funtastic curves

Each Tear - Mary J. Blige

R


----------



## sugar and spice

Rag Doll - AeroSmith
L


----------



## Funtastic curves

Lace and Leather - Britney Spears

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Robbers - The 1975
S


----------



## sugar and spice

Saturday Day Night Special- Lynryd Skynyrd
L


----------



## littlefairywren

Let it Go - James Bay
O


----------



## sugar and spice

Over My Head- Fleetwood Mac
D


----------



## littlefairywren

Done for Me - Charlie Puth
E


----------



## ChattyBecca

Everybody Looks Good at the Starting Line - Paul Thorn. E


----------



## sugar and spice

Early Winter-Gwen Stefani
R


----------



## Adamantoise

Rise - Death Of The Sun

E or S?


----------



## sugar and spice

Sarah-Thin Lizzy
H


----------



## littlefairywren

How - Lisa Loeb
W


----------



## sugar and spice

Waiting-Green Day
G


----------



## littlefairywren

Get Used to It - Roger Voudouris
T


----------



## sugar and spice

Take it All- Adele
L


----------



## Adamantoise

Labyrinth - Sword Of Dis

H


----------



## sugar and spice

Heaven - Los Lonely Boys
N


----------



## littlefairywren

Never Seen the Rain - Tones and I
N


----------



## sugar and spice

Nasty- Janet Jackson
Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You're the One I Need - Barry White
D


----------



## sugar and spice

Dancing In The Dark- Bruce Springsteen
K


----------



## littlefairywren

Kissin' on my Tattoos - August Alsina
N


----------



## sugar and spice

Name -The Goo Goo Dolls
M


----------



## shadowcat

Man In The Mirror - Michael Jackson

R


----------



## sugar and spice

Rhiannon- Fleetwood Mac
N


----------



## littlefairywren

Need To Feel Loved - Reflekt
D


----------



## sugar and spice

Dance To The Music- Sly and The Family Stone


----------



## littlefairywren

Come Back When You Can - Barcelona
N


----------



## sugar and spice

Nothing Going To Stop Us Now- Starship
W


----------



## knightmare870

Wouldn't You Rather? - Alter Bridge
R


----------



## sugar and spice

Rush Rush- Paula Abdul
H


----------



## littlefairywren

Hold Me While You Wait - Lewis Capaldi
T


----------



## swamptoad

Take On Me - A-ha


E or M


----------



## sugar and spice

My Cherie Amour- Stevie Wonder
R


----------



## swamptoad

Rocky Raccoon - The Beatles



N


----------



## littlefairywren

Nails, Hair, Hips, Heels - Todrick
S


----------



## knightmare870

Switchback- Celldweller.
K


----------



## swamptoad

*played the wrong letter oops*


----------



## swamptoad

Karma Chamaleon - Culture Club



N


----------



## knightmare870

Not Strong Enough- Apocalyptica
H


----------



## swamptoad

How soon is now? - Love Spit Love


W


----------



## knightmare870

Wash It All Away- Five Finger Death Punch
Y


----------



## swamptoad

Yakety Yak - The Coasters


K


----------



## knightmare870

Killing In The Name Of- Rage Against The Machine

F


----------



## swamptoad

Fall On Me - REM



E or M


----------



## knightmare870

Even Though I Say- Saint Asonia
Y


----------



## swamptoad

Yer Birthday Blues - The Beatles



S


----------



## littlefairywren

Sweetest Kill - Broken Social Scene
L


----------



## swamptoad

Lollipop - The Chordettes

P


----------



## knightmare870

Penance- Device
E


----------



## swamptoad

Even In His Youth - Nirvana 

H


----------



## knightmare870

Hell Or High Water- Black Stone Cherry

R


----------



## swamptoad

Raspberry Beret - Prince

T


----------



## knightmare870

Tear Down The Wall- Art of Dying

L


----------



## sugar and spice

Landslide-Fleetwood Mac
D or E


----------



## knightmare870

Driving Rain- Slash ft. Miles Kennedy and the Conspirators

G or N


----------



## sugar and spice

Great Balls of Fire-Jerry Lee Lewis
R or E


----------



## knightmare870

Enemies- Shinedown
S


----------



## Adamantoise

Shine Unseen, Then Disappear - Cadaverous Condition

R


----------



## knightmare870

Raining- Art of Dying ft Adam Gontier

G


----------



## shadowcat

Green Eyed Lady - Sugarloaf

Y


----------



## Rojodi

Y.M.C.A - Village People

A


----------



## swamptoad

Albatross - Corrosion Of Conformity

s


----------



## knightmare870

Sons of Plunder- Disturbed

R


----------



## swamptoad

Running On Empty - Jackson Brown


Y


----------



## knightmare870

Yesterday's Song- Default

G


----------



## sugar and spice

Galway Girl- Ed Sheeran

L


----------



## Adamantoise

Loathsome - Pig Destroyer 

E or M?


----------



## knightmare870

Emperor's New Clothes- Panic! At The Disco

S


----------



## Rojodi

Silent Running - Mike + The Mechanics

G


----------



## knightmare870

Get Me Out- No Resolve

T


----------



## Grizzlybear

Time and a Word - Yes

D


----------



## knightmare870

Drown In You- Daughtry.

U


----------



## Grizzlybear

Under My Thumb - The Rolling Stones

B


----------



## knightmare870

Breakdown- Seether
N


----------



## Grizzlybear

New World Man - Rush

N


----------



## knightmare870

No More- Three Days Grace

E


----------



## littlefairywren

Electric Feel - MGMT
L


----------



## knightmare870

Let It Burn- Red

N


----------



## littlefairywren

Nevermind - Dennis Lloyd
D


----------



## knightmare870

Dare- Gorillaz.

E


----------



## littlefairywren

Erase and Rewind - The Cardigans
D


----------



## knightmare870

Dying Light- Alter Bridge

T


----------



## sugar and spice

Take a Look at Me Now- Greyson Chance
W


----------



## littlefairywren

Whoa Now - Loque
W


----------



## Rojodi

Wham Bang Shang-A-Lang - Silver
G


----------



## knightmare870

Great Day- The Lonely Island

Y


----------



## sugar and spice

Your Love Keeps Lifting Me Higher and Higher-Jackie Wilson

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Reckless - Australian Crawl
S


----------



## knightmare870

Sirens- Saint Asonia ft Sharon Den Adel

S


----------



## swamptoad

Supersonic - JJ Fad


C


----------



## knightmare870

Coming Undone- Korn

E


----------



## sugar and spice

East Bound Train-Dire Straits

N


----------



## knightmare870

Not Gonna Die- Skillet
E


----------



## littlefairywren

Early Warning - Baby Animals
G


----------



## knightmare870

Gone Away- Offspring
Y


----------



## sugar and spice

You Aint Seen Nothing Yet- Bachman-Turner Overdrive
T


----------



## knightmare870

Take Me Under- Three Days Grace
R


----------



## littlefairywren

Rain - Ben Platt
N


----------



## knightmare870

No More- Disturbed.
E


----------



## sugar and spice

Express Yourself-Madonna
F


----------



## knightmare870

Find The Real- Alter Bridge
L


----------



## littlefairywren

Lead Me On - Griffin House
N


----------



## knightmare870

Not Dead Yet- Ledger

T


----------



## sugar and spice

Take A Bow-Madonna
W


----------



## knightmare870

Without Me- Eminem

E


----------



## littlefairywren

Eaten by the Monster of Love - Sparks
E


----------



## knightmare870

Evolve- Shinedown

E


----------



## sugar and spice

Eat The Rich -Aerosmith
H


----------



## AmyJo1976

Halfway Gone - Lifehouse
E


----------



## knightmare870

Easier To Run- Linkin Park

N


----------



## sugar and spice

Nasty- Janet Jackson

Y


----------



## knightmare870

You Think You Know- Device

W


----------



## Paul 1000

White Riot - The Clash

T


----------



## knightmare870

Take The Long Way Home- Supertramp

E


----------



## sugar and spice

Everytime You Go Away-Paul Young

Y


----------



## knightmare870

Yeah!- Usher

H


----------



## Adamantoise

Horror Vacui by Samthael.

I


----------



## sugar and spice

I Cant't Get No Satisfaction- The Rolling Stones

N


----------



## knightmare870

Never Too Late- Three Days Grace

E


----------



## littlefairywren

Ebony Eyes - Bob Welch
S


----------



## knightmare870

Shot In The Dark- Within Temptation.

K


----------



## sugar and spice

King Tut- Steve Martin


----------



## knightmare870

Threw It On The Ground- The Lonely Island

D


----------



## sugar and spice

Dance With Me-Orleans 
M or E


----------



## littlefairywren

Madder - Groove Armada
R


----------



## sugar and spice

Real World - Matchbox Twenty
D


----------



## knightmare870

Down With The Sickness- Disturbed.

S


----------



## Adamantoise

S.C.I.D. - Disgorge (Mexico)

D


----------



## sugar and spice

Dream On-Aerosmith

N


----------



## Rojodi

Native New Yorker - Odyssey

R


----------



## knightmare870

Return Of The Mack- Mark Morrison.

K


----------



## Adamantoise

Kipakka - Korpiklaani

A


----------



## knightmare870

Anatomy of a Tidal Wave-Cold

E


----------



## Rojodi

El Paso - Marty Robbins

O


----------



## TheStaunton

Rojodi said:


> El Paso - Marty Robbins
> 
> O



One - Aimee Mann

E


----------



## knightmare870

Edge Of A Revolution- Nickelback

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Nicht die Welt - Ulf Lohman

T


----------



## littlefairywren

Temptation - The Tea Party
N


----------



## knightmare870

Now or Never- Three Days Grace

R


----------



## Rojodi

Radar Love - Golden Earring

E


----------



## knightmare870

Emily- Cold

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You Were Right - Rufus
T


----------



## Rojodi

Twilight Zone - Golden Earring

E


----------



## knightmare870

Eyes of a Ranger- Chuck Norris

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Ride It - Regard
T


----------



## knightmare870

The Heart of Everything- Within Temptation

G


----------



## littlefairywren

Girls - The 1975
S


----------



## knightmare870

Short Change Hero- The Heavy

O


----------



## squeezablysoft

Ode to Billy Joe- Bobbie Gentry
E


----------



## sugar and spice

Everything I Do I Do It For You-Bryan Adams
U


----------



## knightmare870

Unity- Shinedown

Y


----------



## sugar and spice

Y.M.C.A - The Village People
A


----------



## knightmare870

Angels Fall- Breaking Benjamin

L


----------



## sugar and spice

Ladder Song - Lorde
G


----------



## knightmare870

Gone Away- The Offspring

Y


----------



## squeezablysoft

You and I- Lady Gaga
I


----------



## littlefairywren

I Can't Break Away - Big Pig
Y


----------



## knightmare870

You're Mine- Disturbed

E


----------



## littlefairywren

Everything - Lifehouse
G


----------



## squeezablysoft

Grandma Got Run Over by a Reindeer-Elmo and Patsy
R


----------



## knightmare870

Remember We Die- Gemini Syndrome.

E


----------



## littlefairywren

Ends of the Earth - Lord Huron
H


----------



## sugar and spice

Heaven-Los Lonely Boys
N


----------



## knightmare870

Never Wake Again- JT Music

N


----------



## littlefairywren

Nevermind - Dennis LLoyd
D


----------



## squeezablysoft

Don't Cha- Pussycat Dolls 
A


----------



## knightmare870

All I Need- Within Temptation

D


----------



## sugar and spice

Dancing With Myself- Billy Idol
F


----------



## knightmare870

Fact Check- Jason Aalon Butler

K


----------



## squeezablysoft

Kiss Me-Sixpence none the richer
E


----------



## knightmare870

Easy Comes- Thornley

S


----------



## sugar and spice

Soulshine-Allman Brothers
N or E


----------



## sealab

*Red Hot Chili Peppers - Easily*
*Y*


----------



## BouncingBoy

Yesterday When I Was Young-Roy Clark
G


----------



## knightmare870

Gangnam Style- PSY

M


----------



## sugar and spice

Magic- Bruce Springsteen
C


----------



## knightmare870

Call Me When You're Sober- Evanescence

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Robbers - The 1975
S


----------



## knightmare870

Sinead- Within Temptation

D


----------



## sugar and spice

Daddyś Hands- Holly Dunn
S


----------



## knightmare870

Save Today- Seether.

Y


----------



## squeezablysoft

Yummy Yummy Yummy-Ohio Express 
Y (again)


----------



## sugar and spice

Y.M.C.A- The Village People
A


----------



## knightmare870

Ain't No Rest For The Wicked- Cage The Elephant

D


----------



## sugar and spice

Don Fear The Reaper - Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## knightmare870

Rapture Rising- JT Music

G


----------



## littlefairywren

Geronimo - Sheppard
O


----------



## knightmare870

One- Metallica

E


----------



## littlefairywren

Easy Like Sunday Morning - Faith No More
G


----------



## knightmare870

Gasoline- Seether

E


----------



## littlefairywren

Emotion - Samantha Sang
N


----------



## knightmare870

Not Strong Enough- Apocalyptica ft Brent Smith of Shinedown

H


----------



## Cynthia

Heartbreaker - Pat Benetar

R


----------



## knightmare870

Real Bad Analogy- One Less Reason

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

Your Lies Become You - Monster Magnet

U


----------



## sugar and spice

Unanswered Prayers-Garth Brooks


----------



## keith

Superstition - Stevie Wonder
N


----------



## knightmare870

Native Son- Alter Bridge

N


----------



## sugar and spice

Nasty Piece of Work-Deep Purple

K


----------



## knightmare870

Killing Floor- Black Stone Cherry

R


----------



## sugar and spice

Radio Ga Ga - Queen
A


----------



## knightmare870

A Boy Named Sue- Johnny Cash

E


----------



## littlefairywren

Everything She Wants - Wham
S


----------



## knightmare870

Show Me How To Live- Audioslave

E


----------



## sugar and spice

Eat The Rich- Aerosmith
H


----------



## knightmare870

Heathens- Twenty-One Pilots

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Sanctify Yourself - Simple Minds

F


----------



## sugar and spice

Faith- George Michael
H


----------



## littlefairywren

Harvest Moon - Neil Young 
N


----------



## knightmare870

Never Again- Disturbed

N


----------



## sugar and spice

Never Comes The Day-The Moody Blues
Y


----------



## littlefairywren

Yellow Ledbetter - Pearl Jam
R


----------



## Adamantoise

Rhubarb - Aphex Twin

B


----------



## knightmare870

Bad Rain- Slash ft Miles Kennedy and the Conspirators

N


----------



## sugar and spice

Nasty Piece of Work-Deep Purple
K


----------



## littlefairywren

Kiss & Tell - Bryan Ferry
L


----------



## sugar and spice

La Dee Dah- Foo Fighters
H


----------



## knightmare870

Hang On- Seether

N


----------



## littlefairywren

Nikita - Elton John
A


----------



## Adamantoise

Axe Attack - The Kill

K


----------



## knightmare870

Keep Away- Godsmack

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You've Changed - Sia
D


----------



## sugar and spice

Damaged Soul-Black Sabbath
L


----------



## Adamantoise

Labour of Love - Hue And Cry

V or E


----------



## littlefairywren

Voodoo Child - Rogue Traders
D


----------



## sugar and spice

Damn I Wish I Was Your Lover-Sophie B Hawkins
R


----------



## littlefairywren

Run - Snow Patrol
N


----------



## sugar and spice

Neon Church- Tim McGraw
H


----------



## knightmare870

Human Race- Three Days Grace

E


----------



## Adamantoise

Everywhere - Fleetwood Mac

E or R?


----------



## littlefairywren

Reunited - Peaches and Herb
D


----------



## knightmare870

Devil- Shinedown

L


----------



## shadowcat

Love In An Elevator - Aerosmith

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Ring my Bell - Anita Ward
L


----------



## knightmare870

Lie To Me- 12 Stones

E


----------



## sugar and spice

Every Little Thing- The Beatles
G


----------



## Adamantoise

Good Good Sensi - Bay B Kane

I


----------



## knightmare870

I'm Not Jesus- Apocalyptica ft Corey Taylor

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Sarah - Toto
H


----------



## knightmare870

Halo- Evans Blue

O


----------



## littlefairywren

One Last Night - 12 Vaults
T


----------



## knightmare870

The Things I've Seen- Mark Tremonti. 

N


----------



## sugar and spice

Need You Now-Lady Antebellum
W


----------



## littlefairywren

Why - Annie Lennox
Y


----------



## Adamantoise

Your Time Has Come - Seance

M or E?


----------



## knightmare870

Enough- Disturbed

H


----------



## Adamantoise

Hideous Ichor - Cannibal Corpse

R


----------



## knightmare870

Remember- Disturbed

R


----------



## Adamantoise

Roll Right - Rage Against The Machine

T


----------



## knightmare870

Thoughtless- Korn

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Show Me The Wrath - Sepultura

H


----------



## knightmare870

Human Radio- Shinedown.

O


----------



## Adamantoise

Oscar See Through Red Eye - Boards Of Canada

E or Y


----------



## knightmare870

End Is Here- Alter Bridge

E


----------



## littlefairywren

Ebony Eyes - Bob Welch
S


----------



## knightmare870

So What- Three Days Grace

T


----------



## Adamantoise

Thrashaholic - Morbid Saint

C


----------



## knightmare870

Carry on My Wayward Son- Kansas

C


----------



## littlefairywren

No Diggity - Blackstreet
Y


----------



## knightmare870

You and I- Lady Gaga

I


----------



## littlefairywren

I Dare You - The XX
U


----------



## knightmare870

Uma Thurman- Fall Out Boy

N


----------



## littlefairywren

No Myth - Michael Penn
H


----------



## knightmare870

Hell- Disturbed

L


----------



## littlefairywren

Lappuntamento - Ornella Vanoni
O


----------



## knightmare870

Outshined- Soundgarden

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Daniel - Bat for Lashes
L


----------



## knightmare870

Lifelines- I Prevail

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Secret Lovers - Atlantic Starr
S


----------



## knightmare870

Same Damn Life- Seether

E


----------



## littlefairywren

Eyes Without a Face - Billy Idol
E


----------



## knightmare870

Eat It- Weird Al 

T


----------



## littlefairywren

Tonight's the Night - Rod Stewart
T


----------



## knightmare870

Thoughtless- Korn

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Set Fire to the Rain - Adele
N


----------



## knightmare870

Nobody Praying For Me- Seether

E


----------



## fat hiker

Every Breath You Take - The Police

K or E


----------



## littlefairywren

Keep You - Sugarland

U


----------



## knightmare870

Unbreakable Heart- Three Days Grace

T


----------



## littlefairywren

Temptation - The Tea Party
N


----------



## knightmare870

Not Gonna Die- Skillet

E


----------



## littlefairywren

Everybody Have Fun Tonight - Wang Chung
T


----------



## knightmare870

Two Phones- Kevin Gates

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Say it Right - Nelly Furtado
T


----------



## knightmare870

To The Bone- JT Music

E


----------



## littlefairywren

Easy Like Sunday Morning - Faith no More (or The Commodores) 
G


----------



## knightmare870

God Was Never On Your Side- Motorhead

E


----------



## littlefairywren

Exodus - Edith Piaf
S


----------



## knightmare870

Sham Pain- Five Finger Death Punch

N


----------



## littlefairywren

Never Let Me Go - Florence and the Machine
O


----------



## knightmare870

Otherside- Everyone Loves A Villian

E


----------



## littlefairywren

Everything but You - Brian McFadden
U


----------



## knightmare870

Uneasy Rider- Charlie Daniels.

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Rain - Ben Platt
N


----------



## knightmare870

Number One- Hazel Fernandez

E


----------



## littlefairywren

Ends of the Earth - Lord Huron
H


----------



## knightmare870

Honor- JT Music

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Ride It - Regard 
T


----------



## MsUmai

Thunder Road - Bruce Springsteen 

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Disco Ball - Leal
L


----------



## MsUmai

Let It Be - The Beatles 

E


----------



## squeezablysoft

Everybody Hurts-REM

S


----------



## MsUmai

Superstition - Stevie Wonder

N


----------



## knightmare870

Never Again- Disturbed

N


----------



## littlefairywren

Never Say Never - The Fray
R


----------



## knightmare870

Right Now- Korn

W


----------



## littlefairywren

Warm - SG Lewis
M


----------



## MsUmai

Morning Has Broken - Cat Stevens

N


----------



## knightmare870

No One Knows- Queens of The Stone Age

S


----------



## MsUmai

Smells like Teen Spirit - Nirvana

T


----------



## Jay78

Tusk - Fleetwood Mac 

K


----------



## littlefairywren

Kiss of Life - Sade
F or E


----------



## Funtastic curves

Ebony Eyes - Rick James & Smokey Robinson


----------



## knightmare870

Sitting On The Dock Of The Bay- Otis Redding

Y


----------



## Funtastic curves

You always on my mind - SWV


D


----------



## rockhound225

Disco Inferno - The Trammps

O


----------



## Funtastic curves

One Sweet Day - Mariah Carey


Y


----------



## rockhound225

Yellow Ledbetter - Pearl Jam

R


----------



## Funtastic curves

Right Now - Al B. Sure


W


----------



## rockhound225

Wolftrap and Fireflies - Carbon Leaf

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Somebody's Baby - Jackson Browne
Y


----------



## Funtastic curves

You're Makin' Me High - Toni Braxton



H


----------



## knightmare870

Drift And Die- Puddle of Mudd

E


----------



## rockhound225

Everybody Hurts - R.E.M

S


----------



## Funtastic curves

Shout - Tears for Fears


T


----------



## littlefairywren

To Die For - Sam Smith
R


----------



## Funtastic curves

Ready or Not - After 7


T


----------



## littlefairywren

Two of Us - Birds of Tokyo
S


----------



## rockhound225

Shattered - O.A.R.

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Dance Away - Roxy Music
Y


----------



## Funtastic curves

Yesterday - Toni Braxton 


Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You are Everything - The Stylistics
G


----------



## Funtastic curves

Gone - NSYNC 


E


----------



## littlefairywren

Everybody's Got Their Something - Nikka Costa
G


----------



## Funtastic curves

Got to Be There - Michael Jackson


E


----------



## sugar and spice

Early Morning Rain- Gordon Lightfoot

N


----------



## Funtastic curves

Nowhere Fast - Mary J. Blige


T


----------



## sugar and spice

Take a Load Off- Stone Temple Pilots 

F


----------



## knightmare870

Fade Out- Seether

T


----------



## Funtastic curves

Time After Time - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## knightmare870

Evil Angel- Breaking Benjamin

L


----------



## MsUmai

La Bamba - Los Lobos

A


----------



## littlefairywren

Ain't Gonna Bump No More - Joe Tex
R or E


----------



## knightmare870

Remember- Disturbed

R


----------



## Joker

Running Bear Guess Who

R


----------



## rockhound225

Ringo - Lorne Greene

O


----------



## knightmare870

Over You- Daughtry

U


----------



## rockhound225

Un-break My Heart - Toni Braxton

T


----------



## knightmare870

This August Day- Saint Asonia.

Y


----------



## Funtastic curves

Yeah! - Usher


H


----------



## rockhound225

Headed to Texas - Riders in the Sky

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Sexy Boy - Air
Y


----------



## Joker

Yesterday The Beatles.


----------



## knightmare870

You Don't Know My Mind- Hugh Laurie

D


----------



## sugar and spice

Damn, I Wish I Was Your Lover- Sophie B Hawkins

N


----------



## rockhound225

Roots and Wings - Stephen Kellogg and The Sixers

S


----------



## knightmare870

Still Counting- Volbeat

G


----------



## sugar and spice

Gator Country- Molly Hatchet

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You Were Right - Rufus

T


----------



## rockhound225

Tomorrow Comes Today - Gorillaz

Y


----------



## sugar and spice

Yesterday When I Was Young-Roy Clark
G


----------



## Jay78

Gone Troppo - George Harrison 

O


----------



## sugar and spice

Ob-La-Di On-La-Da The Beatles
A


----------



## Jay78

A Day In The Life - The Beatles 

E


----------



## littlefairywren

End of the Road - Boys to Men
D


----------



## sugar and spice

Daniel-Elton John
L


----------



## rockhound225

Little Lion Man - Mumford & Sons

N


----------



## Jay78

No Quarter - Led Zeppelin 

R


----------



## knightmare870

Rise Today- Alter Bridge

Y


----------



## sugar and spice

Name- The Goo Goo Dolls
M or E


----------



## littlefairywren

Move On - Mike Posner

N


----------



## sugar and spice

Nasty Piece of Work-Deep Purple
K


----------



## rockhound225

Killing Me Softly - Fugees

Y


----------



## knightmare870

Y.O.L.O.- The Lonely Island

O


----------



## Funtastic curves

One in a Million - Larry Graham

N


----------



## sugar and spice

Need You Tonight-INX
T


----------



## knightmare870

No More Heroes- Slash ft Miles Kennedy and the Conspirators

S


----------



## rockhound225

Smooth - Santana ft. Rob Thomas

H


----------



## sugar and spice

Heaven-Los Lonely Boys
N


----------



## knightmare870

Native Son- Alter Bridge

N


----------



## littlefairywren

Never Gonna Let You Go - Sergio Mendes
O


----------



## sugar and spice

O.P.P- Naughty By Nature
P


----------



## Funtastic curves

Poison - BBD

N


----------



## littlefairywren

Nikita - Elton John

A


----------



## knightmare870

Adrenaline- Shinedown

E


----------



## sugar and spice

Earth Song- Michael Jackson
G


----------



## Funtastic curves

Girl on Fire - Alicia Keys

E


----------



## knightmare870

Everybody's Fool- Evanescence

L


----------



## sugar and spice

Lady- Styx
Y


----------



## curvluver

Yellow Submarine -- The Beatles
E


----------



## sugar and spice

Eastbound Train- Dire Straits
N


----------



## littlefairywren

New Kid in Town - The Eagles

N


----------



## swamptoad

Nannou - Aphex Twin


U


----------



## sugar and spice

U.N.I.T.Y-Queen Latifah
Y


----------



## knightmare870

Year of The Tiger- Miles Kennedy

R


----------



## sugar and spice

Riders on The Storm-The Doors
M


----------



## knightmare870

Mercy- Muse

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You Are My Lady - Freddie Jackson
Y


----------



## knightmare870

Yesterday's Song- Default

G


----------



## littlefairywren

Grow As We Go - Ben Platt
O


----------



## knightmare870

Out of My Way- Seether

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

Y.M.C.A - Village People
A


----------



## knightmare870

A Step Back- Evans Blue

K


----------



## sugar and spice

Keep On Loving You -REO Speedwagon
U


----------



## JackCivelli

Underling - Witchfinder General

G


----------



## Tempere

God Put A Smile Upon My Face - Coldplay

E


----------



## littlefairywren

Endless Road - Time Bandits
D


----------



## sugar and spice

Dancing Til Dawn-Lenny Kravitz
N


----------



## knightmare870

Never Enough- Five Finger Death Punch

H


----------



## littlefairywren

Heaven Coming Down - The Tea Party
N


----------



## Larry Ivey

*never say never again - Lani Hall

L*


----------



## knightmare870

Lifelines- I Prevail

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Shandi - Kiss

I


----------



## knightmare870

I'm So Sick- Flyleaf

K


----------



## littlefairywren

King - Talei Wolfgramm
G


----------



## knightmare870

Gravedigger- Gemini Syndrome

R


----------



## knightmare870

Gravedigger- Gemini Syndrome

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Respect - Aretha Franklin
T


----------



## knightmare870

Tear Down The Wall- Art of Dying

L


----------



## littlefairywren

Lappuntamento - Ornella Vanoni
O


----------



## knightmare870

Ordinary World- Red

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Down on Mainstreet - Bob Seger
T


----------



## knightmare870

The Human Radio- Shinedown

O


----------



## littlefairywren

Oh What a Thrill - The Mavericks
L


----------



## knightmare870

Lights- Ellie Goulding

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Secret - Seal 
T


----------



## mystykphoenyx

Talk - Kodaline

K


----------



## knightmare870

Keep Away- Godsmack

Y


----------



## mystykphoenyx

You Feel So Lonely You Could Die - David Bowie

E or I


----------



## knightmare870

In The Deep- Alter Bridge

P


----------



## littlefairywren

Panama - Van Halen
A


----------



## knightmare870

All In My Head- Smile Empty Soul

D


----------



## mystykphoenyx

Dinner & Diatribes - Hozier

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Saturday Night - Cold Chisel
T


----------



## knightmare870

The Human Radio- Shinedown

O


----------



## mystykphoenyx

Oh! Darling - The Beatles

G


----------



## littlefairywren

Gypsy - Fleetwood Mac
Y


----------



## knightmare870

You Think You Know- Device

W


----------



## Rojodi

Working For The Weekend - Loverboy

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Dangerous - Jennifer Hudson

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Slam - ONYX

M


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> Slam - ONYX
> 
> M



I hope you had a happy birthday, Tom 

Mercy - Duffy
Y


----------



## knightmare870

You're Gonna Go Far, Kid- Offspring

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Don't Forget Your Teeth - Fatboy Slim

H

Thanks Kimberly!


----------



## littlefairywren

Happiness - Alexis Jordan
S


----------



## knightmare870

Standing In The Sun- Slash ft Miles Kennedy and the Conspirators

N


----------



## littlefairywren

New Kid in Town - The Eagles
N


----------



## knightmare870

19-2000- Gorillaz.

D


----------



## north2alaska

Dancing in the Dark - Bruce Springsteen

K


----------



## littlefairywren

Key to My Heart - Jessica Jarrell

T


----------



## sugar and spice

Tusk- Fleetwood Mac

K


----------



## Adamantoise

Kladfvgbung Micshk - Aphex Twin 

K

Sadly, can't find a translation for some of these tracks as many of them are in Cornish.


----------



## sugar and spice

Keep on Tryin - Poco

N


----------



## Jon Blaze

No More Tears - Modjo
S


----------



## knightmare870

Stricken- Disturbed

N


----------



## sugar and spice

Nasty- Janet Jackson
Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You Were Right - Rufus

T


----------



## sugar and spice

Take It Easy- Eagles

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

Young and Beautiful - Lana Del Ray
L


----------



## north2alaska

Lost - Dermot Kennedy


----------



## littlefairywren

Take Tomorrow - Butch Walker

W


----------



## Jon Blaze

Why - Jadakiss 

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You and I - John Legend

I


----------



## Adamantoise

I Nearly Married Janis Joplin's Mum - Rootmasters

M


----------



## Barrett

Monster -- Disturbed

R


----------



## squeezablysoft

Roxanne-The Police 

E


----------



## curvluver

Every breath you take--The Polica

Y


----------



## littlefairywren

You've Changed - Sia

D


----------



## sugar and spice

Desperado-The Eagles
O


----------



## littlefairywren

Only You - 112, Notorious B.I.G and Mase

U


----------



## Jay78

Under the bridge - Red Hot Chili Peppers 

E


----------



## sugar and spice

Under My Thumb- The Rolling Stones
B


----------



## Dayeme35

By The Time I Get To Phoenix- Isaac Hayes



X


----------



## littlefairywren

Xanadu - Olivia Newton-John

U


----------



## Adamantoise

Unadulterated Hatred - Dying Fetus

D


----------



## littlefairywren

Diamonds - Sam Smith

S


----------



## Adamantoise

Selected Killing - Morgoth

G


----------



## littlefairywren

Girls Go Wild - LP

D


----------



## Adamantoise

Distance - Bypass

C or E


----------



## littlefairywren

Crush - Cigarettes After Sex

H


----------



## Munchausen

Heaven Knows - The Pretty Reckless

S


----------



## littlefairywren

Someone You Loved - Lewis Capaldi

D


----------



## Munchausen

Dance Macabre - Ghost

R or E


----------



## littlefairywren

Recovery - LP

Y


----------



## Munchausen

You Be Tails, I'll Be Sonic - A Day To Remember

C


----------



## littlefairywren

California Rain - Goldroom

N


----------



## Munchausen

Novocaine - Lo-Pro

E or N again.


----------



## littlefairywren

Never Enough - Black Atlass 

H


----------



## Munchausen

Head Together - Big Wreck

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Return of the Mack - Mark Morrison

K


----------



## JaydedJen

Kiss - Prince

L


----------



## Munchausen

Last Song - Bobaflex

G


----------



## Adamantoise

Gothic - Paradise Lost.

C


----------



## littlefairywren

Chase the Sun - Planet Funk

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Necrocannibal - Mortician

L


----------



## littlefairywren

Lady in Waiting - A.M Pacific

G


----------



## Christopher Hughes

Great Gig in the Sky. Pink Floyd


----------



## BouncingBoy

Yesterday-The Beatles


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Yellow - Coldplay
-w-


----------



## Christopher Hughes

Wish You Were Here. Pink Floyd


----------



## Joker

Down in the boondocks


----------



## Christopher Hughes

Silent Lucidity


----------



## Joker

Your momma don't dance.


----------



## Rojodi

Easy Lover
Phil Collins and Phillip Bailey


----------



## Adamantoise

Repressive Acceptance - Desecrator

C or E?


----------



## littlefairywren

Can You Feel It - Cannons

T


----------



## sugar and spice

Take It Easy- Eagles
Y


----------



## Adamantoise

Yesterday's Entertainment - Pye Corner Audio

T


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Tainted Love - Soft Cell
E


----------



## Adamantoise

Eyes Which Are Swelling - The Advisory Circle

G


----------



## littlefairywren

Giving Up - Roudeep

P


----------



## Adamantoise

Psycho - Metal Church

O


----------



## littlefairywren

On Your Mind - Black Atlass

D


----------



## Christopher Hughes

Diamonds and Rust. --- Judas Priest


----------



## littlefairywren

The Girl - Roudeep

L


----------



## Adamantoise

Love Of The Common People - Paul Young

E or L?


----------



## littlefairywren

Lost on You - LP

U


----------



## Jay78

Under the bridge - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## littlefairywren

Evening Star - Cannons

R


----------



## Monster

Rebel Girl - Bikini Kill
L


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

La Bamba -Los Lobos
A


----------



## littlefairywren

Across the Room - ODESZA ft. Leon Bridges

M


----------



## Adamantoise

Metapharstic - Aphex Twin

C


----------



## littlefairywren

Come Back When You Can - Barcelona

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Night Of The Witch Childe - Uncoffined

E or D?


----------



## littlefairywren

Do I Wanna Know - Arctic Monkeys

W


----------



## Adamantoise

Weight Of Disrespect - Dead Man's Chest

T


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

Take Me On -A-Ha

N


----------



## BigElectricKat

Now That We've Found Love - Heavy D and the Boys

E


----------



## littlefairywren

Exist For Love - Aurora

V or E


----------



## Adamantoise

Expand On The Topic - The Wiseguys feat. Season, Sense Live & J-Nise

C


----------



## Monster

Cum Junkie - Genitorturers

E or I


----------



## Adamantoise

I Wish - Skee-Lo

H


----------



## Monster

Adamantoise said:


> I Wish - Skee-Lo
> 
> H


Hard Rock Hallelujah - Lordi

H


----------



## Adamantoise

H. S. J. - Subsurfing

J


----------



## Monster

Juice - Lizzo

E or C


----------



## Adamantoise

CNN War Theme - Monster Magnet

T


----------



## Monster

Tell Me I Lived - Ex Machina feat VHS Glitch

D


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Ding - Seeed

G


----------



## MattB

Glue- SSD

E


----------



## Monster

Electric Feel - MGMT

L


----------



## Adamantoise

Lift - 808 State

T


----------



## Monster

Teenage Pregnancy - Cake

Y


----------



## Adamantoise

You - George Harrison

U

Thread Bump.


----------



## Rojodi

Undercover Angel - Alan O'Day

L


----------



## Adamantoise

Let The Drums Speak - Mighty Dub Katz

K


----------



## Joker

Bob Dylan - Knockin' On Heaven's Door 
R


----------



## Adamantoise

Roses and Wine - Nobuo Uematsu

N or E?


----------



## Rojodi

El Paso - Marty Robbins

O


----------



## Adamantoise

On A Level - Groove Science 

L


----------



## littlefairywren

Love Came Down - Yebba 

N


----------



## Adamantoise

Numerical Behaviour - Binary Digit

R


----------



## rockhound225

Return of the Mack - Mark Morrison

K


----------



## littlefairywren

Kashmir - Led Zeppelin 

R


----------



## rockhound225

Radioactive - Imagine Dragons

E


----------



## Joker

*Tears For Fears - Everybody Wants To Rule The World*
*D*


----------



## itsmeelysemarie

Don't Tell Me - Alan Cumming

E


----------



## Pluviophile

*End of time* - K-391, Alan Walker & Ahrix 

E


----------



## littlefairywren

Effortless - Sabina Ddumba

S


----------



## rockhound225

Someday - Sugar Ray

Y


----------



## Pluviophile

*You & I *- One Direction

I or D


----------



## rockhound225

I'm a Rover - Great Big Sea

R


----------



## littlefairywren

Run to You - Maya Jane Coles

U


----------



## Pluviophile

*Umbrella Beach* - Owl city

H or C


----------



## littlefairywren

Heart - OTR ft. Shallou

T


----------



## SSBHM

Tommy - The Who

Y


----------



## Donna

You’ve Got Another Thing Comin(g)-Judas Preist

N or G depending….


----------

